# True Blood HBO Vampire show



## Bolt Crank (Aug 15, 2008)

Its basicly about vampires showing themselves to the world, after that find a invetion called Tru Blood...a synthetic blood that make it so they dont have to feed, and the fall out that happens after that. Vampire rights, Love triangle with the main character, A seiral killer, killing vamps, yadda yadda.

What cool is there a viral site that like a news program:

Source


As well as Fake Advetiment site:






Sooooooo Anna Paquin is Sookie and pretty hot as a blonde. Too bad she's not as stacked as the books imply.  Least Tara has a nice set.
I saw a behind the scenes dealie and its lookin pretty good.  not sure if its online yet, but there are a few trailers on youtube.



[YOUTUBE]Yyp2SWrRfr8[/YOUTUBE]


Or This one:[/URL]

[YOUTUBE]n9HDjlZUoUA[/YOUTUBE]



Looks interesting, The vampire right thing is interesting.


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 15, 2008)

I definitely excited to see this on HBO, but a show like this tends to be a hit or miss.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd like to see that


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 8, 2008)

Did anyone happen to watch this? I only caught the end.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 8, 2008)

I saw it and enjoyed it. When some of the actors get more comfortable with their characters it will be an excellent show. The characters are also very diverse.  

Best scene is when the white guy is at the bar with the gay black dude and sookies best friend

Anna as a blond


----------



## k1nj3 (Sep 8, 2008)

This has been on the web for a long time


----------



## Hellion (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah I actually saw it like 2 days ago, but that damn HBO insignia gets on my nerve so I am getting the HD version now


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2008)

Episode 2 has just started.

True Blood sucks big time so far.  And I really hate Anna Paquin.

The only good thing about the first episode is that it was pretty graphic, lots of sex and violence.


----------



## Chee (Sep 14, 2008)

I hate this show.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2008)

It's the worst HBO show I have seen in a long time.  I think it will probably get canceled pretty quickly.


----------



## Chee (Sep 14, 2008)

The actors are pretty shitty. It felt like they were reading lines directly from the script.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 14, 2008)

HBO passed on Preacher for this P.O.S.


----------



## Chee (Sep 14, 2008)

What's Preacher? Sounds a lot more interesting then the overused vampire.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 14, 2008)

Chee said:


> What's Preacher? Sounds a lot more interesting then the overused vampire.



Preacher was supposed to be a series based on the award winning comic book series Preacher. It was a story about religion, love, life, feminism, doing the right thing, and it even has a vampire in it. The vampire wasn't a normal "I'm dark and mysterious. Bwahaha" he was just a fun loving guy who caught on fire when he hit the sun and needed blood.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2008)

I think they should completely re-air Sopranos instead of showing this shit.


----------



## Chee (Sep 14, 2008)

They should remake The Stand for HBO. =\


----------



## Xion (Sep 14, 2008)

Saw the latest ep, not too bad.

It has potential, not sure if it will match Sopranos though (aside from the shit ending).


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (Sep 15, 2008)

its alright


----------



## dmw83 (Sep 15, 2008)

Anna Paquin was annoying.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2008)

Damn, I might be the only one who actually likes the show.  I prefer Tara than Sookie though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Damn, I might be the only one who actually likes the show.  I prefer Tara than Sookie though.


Tara is the chick that keeps treating that fat red-headed women like shit, right?  That has sort of been entertaining.

I also don't like how most of the characters have that hickish/hillbilly sort of thing going for them.  I occasionally work in Kentucky and I see enough of that there.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 15, 2008)

Saw the first episode the other day, it isn't the worst thing I've seen but certainly not the best.

I don't really see myself following this show or really watching future episodes unless I stumble upon one or two when I'm bored.


----------



## Luckyday (Sep 24, 2008)

I starting tired watching this show.


----------



## Koi (Sep 24, 2008)

My fiance likes it because he likes drawing connections to racial inequality in the south, etc. (And he likes boobs so I guess that's an added bonus, along with the vampiric sex.) I couldn't sit though the episode I watched with him the other night, though.  It's like a soap opera whose target audience I can't quite figure out.  And everyone sounds like an asshole with they talk with the fangs down.  Another thing that bugs me is that everyone seems to know that they're in this show.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 5, 2008)

this show is fun, i won't read the thread cause i'm a couple of episodes behind.

But i'm really digging the whole deep south southern type culture, in spite of it's obvious defects.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2008)

Sucks that something I was writing had something like this.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 5, 2008)

Is anyone else bothered by the vampires having such close fangs? To me, it makes look more like snakes.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Good Show,but the Romeo and Juilet thing they have going is kind lame.


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Good Show,but the Romeo and Juilet thing they have going is kind lame.



It's like Twilight, but in reverse. D:


----------



## Hellion (Oct 6, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Damn, I might be the only one who actually likes the show.  I prefer Tara than Sookie though.



I like it too.  Layfette was hilarious when he kicked those dudes ass.  Also those who hated the first episode might enjoy the later ones.  The actors have cone into their roles.  The acting is more natural.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 12, 2008)

This weeks looks very good.  I am excited to see the ramifications of last weeks ending.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like I was right about avoiding this show.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 13, 2008)

I knew there was a reason I liked this show, no not the last episode it was a bore, but because I saw Rogue's boobies


----------



## Luckyday (Oct 14, 2008)

Koi said:


> It's like Twilight, but in reverse. D:[/QUOTI
> I know right? This show started to look like a knouck off twilight.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 14, 2008)

I fucking love the show. The last episode was very good, finally got to see Snookie's tits.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 14, 2008)

I wanna see Tara's.  They keep teasing them but never deliver on the goods .

I like the murder mystery that they have set-up.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 14, 2008)

They were glorious weren't they?

Totally made up for that pie eating scene.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Oct 14, 2008)

I didn't wacth the last ep iam about to tho.

The AIDSBuger was funny.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 14, 2008)

I kind of gave up hope that we would see sookies tits, and then yesterday's episode finaly delivered. I might actually keep watching this show.

BTW, who do you think is the killer. Me thinks it is the bar owner.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 14, 2008)

I did think it was him but now I think it is someone else.  However I do think he is connected to dogs some how.  His pooch always shows up at the weirdest times


----------



## Serp (Oct 14, 2008)

I am I only one getting werewolf vibes from the bar owner. According to Sookie his thoughts are different to others, he barks in his sleep, he rolled around in the dead girls bed sniffing it (creepy), he called his dog his brother, it is a vampire show so not so far a leap, and they said he showed up outta nowhere and his past is unknown. 

Maybe I just have werewolves on the brain, seeing as I am writing a novel about them but the markers are there.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah I get that too. I was actualy going to write that but I couldn't find the words to phrase it


----------



## Serp (Oct 14, 2008)

And he wants a mate, not a partner but a mate more natural and animalistic.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 15, 2008)

I hopeTrue Blood does not turn out to be just a slightly different version of Twilight. The werewolf thing does sound interesting though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 21, 2008)

i'm totally into this show.  Characters are so good.  I think there will be werewolves too, bar owner and his dog make me think so.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 21, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> i'm totally into this show.  Characters are so good.  I think there will be werewolves too, bar owner and his dog make me think so.



But he got owned by a fodder vamp. He would have been dead without even putting up a fight


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 22, 2008)

This show is basically softcore porn. It's amazing!!!


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 22, 2008)

vampires campaigning for their rights....oh god...yeah fail. epic, epic fail. Though it is good for the soft porn, but man I get the strange feeling that they will have two gay guys fucking (the whole damn show is a parellel to gay rights movement...) and we will all forget the great titties we seen before.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 22, 2008)

Serp said:


> I am I only one getting werewolf vibes from the bar owner. According to Sookie his thoughts are different to others, he barks in his sleep, he rolled around in the dead girls bed sniffing it (creepy), he called his dog his brother, it is a vampire show so not so far a leap, and they said he showed up outta nowhere and his past is unknown.
> 
> Maybe I just have werewolves on the brain, seeing as I am writing a novel about them but the markers are there.



According to the books he's a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



shapeshifter that can turn into any animal he wants


 but they could make him a werewolf to switch things up a bit. I have only two statements about this show; I love it and Lafayette deserves his own spin-off.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 22, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> But he got owned by a fodder vamp. He would have been dead without even putting up a fight



I almoost post Sooky's scene but then I remembered this isn't the BH


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 24, 2008)

^ haha, posting softcore porn in Telegrams

To be honest, naked Sookie is much hotter than I thought she was


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 24, 2008)

^^^ Agreed. I'm just waiting to see some naked Tara action.


----------



## olaf (Oct 26, 2008)

Rukia said:


> It's the worst HBO show I have seen in a long time.  I think it will probably get canceled pretty quickly.


well shit darling, it got second season after 2 episodes

I fucking love this show, even if they over use the stereoptypes tad too often (lol Lafayete/Tara)

after the second ep I knew there was sth wrong with sam, this slow zoom on painting in his office was kin of a hint too (paining showed small girl and dog protecting her, dog looking exactly like the one that sometimes follows Sookie)

I also wonder why Sookie is a telepath. it just runs in the family or maybe like one of her grandgrand grand mothers banged a vampire or sth


----------



## Hellion (Oct 26, 2008)

The preview for tonight's episode make it look like a Lafayette may get hurt, or die


----------



## olaf (Oct 26, 2008)

lafayette is fun and all, but since all whores die in this show, future doesn't look too bright for him.

I'm more curious who is in the fourth coffin, since they wouldn't kill Bill like that.


----------



## Serp (Oct 26, 2008)

Lafayette, fucks vampires but calls Sookie a whore for letting him bite her


----------



## Hellion (Oct 26, 2008)

Serp said:


> Lafayette, fucks vampires but calls Sookie a whore for letting him bite her



There are just some line you don't cross


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 27, 2008)

lafayette is cool, he's gay but he can fuck jason (?) up 

that new jason's chick is in some fucked up shit.  

Saw some tara's titties.   

ending of today's ep was nuts.

2nd season, alright


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2008)

This was the best episode of the season.  It had the strongest characterization building of the season.

Jason's GF Amy, has some of the best tits I have seen in a long time.

Also Eric is am awesome Vampire.  He just oozes don't fuck with me.

Also Sookie's naivety of telling people in the bar everything is going to come back to haunt her.

Tara's struggle to accept her mother is both frustrating and heartbreaking


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah, amy has awesome tits


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 27, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Jason's GF Amy, has some of the best tits I have seen in a long time.



Quoted for truth.

Anywho, I knew that Longshadow dude was trouble from the get-go. And that vamp Lafayatte deals with has t obe the lamest vampire ever. I am a bit sad to see that three "bad" vampires(I called em Seifer, Raijin, and Fujin) are apparently gone for good. I like them.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 27, 2008)

my fave scene was sookie in the graveyard, u know the r word


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Quoted for truth.
> 
> Anywho, I knew that Longshadow dude was trouble from the get-go. And that vamp Lafayatte deals with has t obe the lamest vampire ever. I am a bit sad to see that three "bad" vampires*(I called em Seifer, Raijin, and Fujin)* are apparently gone for good. I like them.


Those are the most awesome random names ever 


narutosimpson said:


> my fave scene was sookie in the graveyard, u know the r word



LOL Yeah, I never thought I would see Anna P nude so much.  To be honest that was one of  the top reason's I checked out the show, I was blindsided by the good storyline.

Longshadow reminded me of that one Mexican that always plays the bad guy so I knew that he was bad


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 27, 2008)

wat else was anna paquin in?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 27, 2008)

How I imagine fucking someone in a grave yard. She lost her virginity like a few weeks ago and now she's fucking in public, that's some good shit


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> wat else was anna paquin in?


She was Rogue in the X-Movies... That's all I got


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> How I imagine fucking someone in a grave yard. She lost her virginity like a few weeks ago and now she's fucking in public, that's some good shit



Well she did have all that pent up energy


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 27, 2008)

oh yeah! they did a good job of not reminding me she was rogue, i hate that bitch.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2008)

She looks really different as a blonde


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 27, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Those are the most awesome random names ever
> 
> 
> LOL Yeah, I never thought I would see Anna P nude so much.  To be honest that was one of  the top reason's I checked out the show, I was blindsided by the good storyline.
> ...



Names aren't really random, I got them from Final Fantasy 8.


----------



## narutosaipen (Oct 28, 2008)

This weeks looks very good.


----------



## olaf (Oct 28, 2008)

last ep was so awsome

sookie became so mature, I was surprised by Lafayette living through this ep.

I wonder what will Jason do next ep, will he listen to his psycho gf or will he turn out to be good.

also, what will happen to Sookie?!


----------



## Cam (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about Sookie since Bill's in the room.Not to mention that other guy who's probably the most powerful vampire we've seen so far. 

I also enjoyed the babysitting scene,hopefully it helped Arlene warm up to Bill a little more.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 28, 2008)

my prediction, that bartender get's blown up


----------



## olaf (Oct 29, 2008)

when renee and arlene stopped in the midle of nowhere, I was afraid that they'll die. surprise surprise

I'm wondering what will Eric do about that vampire murderers, in te preview for next ep was shown that he visited Merlottes and creeped the feuck out of people


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 29, 2008)

Madonna said:


> when renee and arlene stopped in the midle of nowhere, I was afraid that they'll die. surprise surprise
> 
> I'm wondering what will Eric do about that vampire murderers, in te preview for next ep was shown that he visited Merlottes and creeped the feuck out of people



I was damn afraid for Renee! If he dies, whose awesome accent will I imitate for fun?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 3, 2008)

Prett good ep. Amy going nude again is always good in my books. Just realised she was the girl from Cloverfield. Huge difference


*Spoiler*: __ 



So I guess sam is a werewolf of some sorts- just a dog. A weredog if you will. Bill seems to know of this. Hopefully he can turn into something bigger and better.


----------



## olaf (Nov 3, 2008)

well fuck me I just love Erick and Pam duo

nice ep all in all,nothing astounding, solid ep that leads into more awesome eps



Bathroom_Mop said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess sam is a werewolf of some sorts- just a dog. A weredog if you will. Bill seems to know of this. Hopefully he can turn into something bigger and better.



*Spoiler*: _well duh_ 



that was hinted so hard, that everybody should figure it out by now 

and yeah, it looked like Bill knew all along. he hinted it couple times, I remember he once said to sam "no need to mark the teritory"




Preview for next ep

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKF57Ocs-ps[/YOUTUBE]

Tara 

Bill 

(at least vampires didn't gather in some crypt or cave)


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Longshadow reminded me of that one Mexican that always plays the bad guy so I knew that he was bad


----------



## Serp (Nov 3, 2008)

^He is always evil, even in Spy Kids he was technically evil helping the bad guys. 

And I think I got a demon in me.
_Didn?t know why I couldn?t fly
Didn?t want to be stuck on the ground
I wanted to soar across the sky
But something was holding me down

What had me cower in fear?
What was it I couldn?t see?
The answer near, but so unclear
I was fighting the demon in me

The demon in me
The demon in me
The battle weird, over all that I feared
I was fighting the demon in me

He fell on me when I was weak
Made me feel so lazy and dumb
He talked to me deep in my sleep
My mind and my soul overcome

I started to just let him win
I decided to just let it be
It was up to me not to give in
I was trapped by the demon in me

The demon in me
The demon in me
My head in a spin, my strength wearing thin
I was trapped by the demon in me

Asked myself, what did I want?
Kick back or just go for broke?
My dreams continued to haunt
I?d get close ? then the demon said choke

Somehow you gotta step up
Stop buying excuses for free
So I went face-to-face, laid claim to my space
And rocked the demon?

The demon in me
The demon in me
I recovered my spark, got free of the dark
And I rocked the demon in me
The demon in me
I rocked the demon ?n me?_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 3, 2008)

That is the Danny Trejo. I didn't know his name until I played Def Jam Vendetta. 

Say, is the vampire that Amy and Jason kidnapped the same guy from Office Space?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 3, 2008)

haha, finally we'll know about sam   it's not the same guy from office space, this guy in true blood actually has skill


----------



## Serp (Nov 3, 2008)

I figured it out about Sam quite early.  And I like that Gay vampire I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 3, 2008)

^ OK, I felt sorry for him, but he is the most retarded vamp ever. He cant go out in the day, so when night comes, all he does is sit infront of the tv watching news, and occasionally have a gay protitute come and have sex with him.

Talk about wasting away you life


----------



## spaZ (Nov 3, 2008)

Not really... He can live for almost forever or w.e so hes technically not wasting his life lol.


----------



## Serp (Nov 3, 2008)

And he also watches Heroes, thats why he likes monday nights, Heroes and then Layfayette.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha, ok so i am wrong. Missed the part about heroes. His life aint that bad after all.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 3, 2008)

I find it weird Sam judges the Vamps yet he turns into a dog.

Also what is it about Eric that just screams


----------



## jkingler (Nov 3, 2008)

Ha! I JUST noticed that this is finally a show. I watched ep. 1 earlier and I am going to check out ep. 2 now. This is really a quality adaptation thus far, even though it does occasionally stray from the source material - which is well and good, so long as they don't get carried away and ruin characters.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 10, 2008)

Jason better get rid of that bitch or someone else will.

Also I think the killer might be the Renane guy or however you spell it.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm thinking it is the cop. He doesn't get respect from anyone, so this might be a way to make the town people need him, or getting back at the town in general. He just chooses his victims based on vamp lovers.

Also, its confirmed that there are werewolves in the true blood universe. Hopefully one of the townspeople is one


----------



## olaf (Nov 10, 2008)

I just saw ep 10 and promo for ep 11. goddamn sookie, you harlot 

I just have to ask about one thin: WTF was that naked woman (with a pig/boar) doing on the middle on the street? srsly wtf


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 10, 2008)

No sex scene in this episode....how rare


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 10, 2008)

that naked woman was great! nice body 

Fuckin sookie, i always get this sick feeling that things are not gonna work out for people in this show.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 10, 2008)

That naked women looked like one of those half man half horse type people.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 10, 2008)

^ Yeah, that is what I thought at first. A centaur or something. She looked a bit browner at the lower half of her body though.


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 10, 2008)

I first though this show was shitty and it would last 4 episodes............until I watched the previous 3 episodes...............

This> Heroes


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2008)

I hate the characters.  Far too hickish for my taste.

Humanwine is right that the show has improved.  Heroes is an odd comparison though.  They are on at different days and are totally different genre's.  True Blood loses it's crucial head-to-head battle on my tv.  I watch Dexter live instead.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 10, 2008)

This show is already starting to give off a supernatural vibe to it, but no show could ever top supernatural.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2008)

Fuck yeah, redhead!


----------



## Hellion (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't believe what they made Bill do


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 11, 2008)

Bill has always been a moraly gray character to me. He killed Sookies uncle, and could have possibly killed that cop who pulled him over when he was with Sookie.

I found it supprising that he was so against turning that woman. I would have thought it would disturb him a little, but not that much. He seemed a bit too human in this ep.

I actually feel sorry for the gay fat vamp. Poor guy just wanted Lafayets dick and ended up dead. Only prblem with this ep is that it lacked boobs


----------



## spaZ (Nov 11, 2008)

Meh its nice finally to have a show that will do something like that. For bill to kill her and turn her is nice its different and doesn't feel like a hero type of show. Hell hes a vamp and vamps are suppose to kill humans and such. Though if Sookie finds out she will hate him and such but meh.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 11, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Bill has always been a moraly gray character to me. He killed Sookies uncle, and could have possibly killed that cop who pulled him over when he was with Sookie.
> 
> I found it supprising that he was so against turning that woman. I would have thought it would disturb him a little, but not that much. He seemed a bit too human in this ep.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for the gay fat vamp. Poor guy just wanted Lafayets dick and ended up dead. Only prblem with this ep is that it *lacked boobs*



Yeah Tara Bewbs.

I am also upset they mad Amy into a crazy killer bitch


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 11, 2008)

Sookie is getting on my nerves


----------



## Hellion (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah she is acting way to righteous, I liked when Sam put her in her place while they were dancing.

Lafayette is one of the most bad-ass gay characters I have ever seen.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 11, 2008)

Lol i love Lafayette, I thought I wouldn't at first but as time went on he's fucking awesome!! He should Jason's ass more often.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 11, 2008)

my prediction, either lafayette or jason's gonna get smacked up by a vampire.  That amy is crazy.

Wonder what that naked lady is , a new monster?  haha


----------



## Hellion (Nov 11, 2008)

I love how they make werewolves, telepaths, vamps, and shapesifters real, but the voodoo we saa was fake .  It honestly made me like the show a little but more.

i just hope that Tara's mom doesn't go back to drinking.  She is such a good actor that seeing her alcoholism makes me very uncomfortable


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 11, 2008)

I was disapointed with the whole voodoo thing. I doubt the power of suggestion would be good enough to stop an alcoholic from drinking. I finnaly thought we would get an end to the bitchy Tara, because its just becoming irritating. I hate her more an more. All she does is move from one place to another, get in a fight and move on again.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't like Tara a lot either, nasty personality and her plotline is boring. I wonder who Sookies stalker is.. Could it be someone we already know or do you think it's an entirely new character?

A way to obvious approach would be the nervous former criminal or whatever he was previously who is always walking around trying to hook up with some girl. A real unexpected, probably all in my head suggestion, would be Arlenes new husband.. Since he talked about dominance over the female sex that a woman should do what she is told too to Jason.. VERY unlikely however or should I say drop the suggestion alltogether^^


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Yeah she is acting way to righteous, I liked when Sam put her in her place while they were dancing.
> *
> Lafayette is one of the most bad-ass gay characters I have ever seen.*



Him & Rene are my favorite humans on the show. Rene with his Cajun accent is bad ass.



narutosimpson said:


> my prediction, either lafayette or jason's gonna get smacked up by a vampire.  That amy is crazy.
> 
> *Wonder what that naked lady is , a new monster?*  haha



Werewolf ? ?

If so, it'd be interesting seeing how the vampires react to her being there. Something tells me they'll be shitting in their coffins.  ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Bill has always been a moraly gray character to me. *He killed Sookies uncle, and could have possibly killed that cop who pulled him over when he was with Sookie.*
> 
> I found it supprising that he was so against turning that woman. I would have thought it would disturb him a little, but not that much. He seemed a bit too human in this ep.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for the gay fat vamp. Poor guy just wanted Lafayets dick and ended up dead. Only prblem with this ep is that it lacked boobs



Uncle was a pervert who got what was coming his way. As for that, I cop I seriously doubt he would've killed him seeing as he never really came close to doing it. Most he did was pulled his gun on him as a threat. Besides Bill is still a vampire. He wanted t okill the cop he'd do it if Sookie was their or not.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 11, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Uncle was a pervert who got what was coming his way. As for that, I cop I seriously doubt he would've killed him seeing as he never really came close to doing it. Most he did was pulled his gun on him as a threat. Besides Bill is still a vampire. He wanted t okill the cop he'd do it if Sookie was their or not.



Yes, the uncle was a pervert, but that does not warrent his death. If Sookie ever found out Bill did that, she would be pissed, not happy.

And Bill is a bit more restrained when Sookie is around. If he killed the cop in front of her, then he would never get in her pants


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 11, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Bill has always been a moraly gray character to me. He killed Sookies uncle, and could have possibly killed that cop who pulled him over when he was with Sookie.
> 
> I found it supprising that he was so against turning that woman. I would have thought it would disturb him a little, but not that much. He seemed a bit too human in this ep.


Well, Bill has never turned a human before now, suggesting a possible aversion to it. It probably didn't help that it was a girl/ young woman bearing a possible resemblance to Sookie and not wanting to be turned.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the term "glamor" it sounds so much better than just hypnotize.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 12, 2008)

i like tara, she's pretty and full of problems.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 12, 2008)

I am starting to think Renae is the werewolf, that is killing Sookies family.  Think about it he  pushes people to accept vampires as being different but he acts weird when Sookie talks about them, but I don't want him to be a bad guy he is so cool


----------



## spaZ (Nov 12, 2008)

I bet you anything the killer is human.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 12, 2008)

Fuck knows who the Killer is, I thought it was  Sam


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 14, 2008)

I actually thought it was him at first as well, but it was always too obvious so I dropped the suspicion. And with all of those flashbacks he had, it would be kind of out of character for him to be the killer. 

I actually like his character a lot more then I did previously, and he's the only one not acting like an ass at the moment. Compared to Tara...-_-


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 14, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about Sookie since Bill's in the room.Not to mention that other guy who's probably the most powerful vampire we've seen so far.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey, this just crossed my mind. What if the killer is Tara. Her first victim was Maudet- who was sleeping with Jason. She was in to Jason at the time. Then, she kills Dawn (may her fine ass rest in peace), who was also screwing Jason. She seemed to share a mutual hatered with Jason for vampires, and was behaving funny when Sookies grandma invited Bill to their house. 

Its her demon I tell you, her demon.

I dont really beleive this, but it just crossed my mind. Would be a nice twist in the story though


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2008)

haha, that's interesting, and i wouldn't expect it at all, her real demon is
*Spoiler*: __ 



 predator


----------



## Hellion (Nov 15, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Hey, this just crossed my mind. What if the killer is Tara. Her first victim was Maudet- who was sleeping with Jason. She was in to Jason at the time. Then, she kills Dawn (may her fine ass rest in peace), who was also screwing Jason. She seemed to share a mutual hatered with Jason for vampires, and was behaving funny when Sookies grandma invited Bill to their house.
> 
> Its her demon I tell you, her demon.
> 
> I dont really beleive this, but it just crossed my mind. Would be a nice twist in the story though


If this turns out to be the case.  I will hate you for puttig the idea in my head


----------



## spaZ (Nov 15, 2008)

The killer sure looked like a guy to me when he was attacking Sookie.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 16, 2008)

Bait and switch.... bait and switch.  Anyway just about 24 hours til new episodes


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2008)

......................HOLY SHIT!!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Renee is mixed up in all this? I hope he's not the killer. He's my favorite character! And from the look of the scenes for next week, Lafayette might find himself in some deep trouble too. Personally, I'm glad Amy is dead, but I will miss her amazing rack. All I know is the season finale is gonna be epic.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 17, 2008)

Hahhahaha yes Amy is dead!!!!! whooooooo

Anyway yeah I knew it was Renee hahaha just knew it.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck no not Renee  I knew it about 3 weeks ago I just wished it wasn't true.




Also Tara is hanging with pig lady, Sookie is a bitch for what she did to Bill, Eric is still , and I am sad that there is only one episode left.

I do have one question though:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why hasn't Renee killed Sookie, he even let Bill babysit his kids.  Something just doesn't feel right






EDIT:  Damn Show, it has me wanting to read the books now ....


----------



## Serp (Nov 17, 2008)

Renee is doing it for the lulz.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm watching it now 26 mins into Sookie is a fucking whore! Bill saved her fucking life and she's off complaining about where he is and shit. Annoying bitch, kill yourself.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2008)

Finished watched It. Renee could be the killer  
Eric owning Bill with his killing intent  

I wanna punch Sookie in the face


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks my suspicion about Renee was correct And Bateman... I think we share a similar sense of justice about Sookie, since it pretty much made me angry as well. I'm all for Bill claiming the moral highground from now on... although he could have tried to explain himself instead of charging directly at Sam. 

However when Sookie finds out what Bill had to do, she will probably feel disgusted with him and hate him for it. When he had no choice from the start.....-_-

As controversial as this show is, I don't see how people can label it as garbage anymore. I hear certain people calling it a worthless piece of trainwreck. For me personally I find it to be one of the most entertaining ongoing shows at the moment. HBO never fails..


----------



## Hellion (Nov 17, 2008)

Svenno said:


> Looks my suspicion about Renee was correct And Bateman... I think we share a similar sense of justice about Sookie, since it pretty much made me angry as well. I'm all for Bill claiming the moral highground from now on... although he could have tried to explain himself instead of charging directly at Sam.
> 
> However when Sookie finds out what Bill had to do, she will probably feel disgusted with him and hate him for it. When he had no choice from the start.....-_-
> 
> As controversial as this show is, I don't see how people can label it as garbage anymore. I hear certain people calling it a worthless piece of trainwreck. For me personally I find it to be one of the most entertaining ongoing shows at the moment. HBO never fails..


The problem is that people no longer let things get past the awkward stage.The first thing I tell people when I recommend the show is to just get past the first 2 episodes, and you can see how great the show is.  

Was it me or has Bill fangs gotten bigger, and Eric is the Vamp

In the book so far I don't see Tara or Lafayette


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 17, 2008)

Damn, this was a good ep. I was hoping Rene was not the killer, but when Jason told him Amy took V, I suspected it would be him. I am going to miss Amy- she was the hottest craziest bitch so far. First Dawn then Amy- why do they kill off the hottest ones so quickly.

Sookie is a whore and a bitch. I hope Tara beats the shit out of her. Was really supprised the girl behaved that way after how she was crying last ep. Funny watching Bill complain to Eric about her


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2008)

The worst thing of all is the fact that it's been merely days after Bill was gone fucking days and she starts kissing some other guy 

I don't get annoyed watching stuff like this but it was ridiculous


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2008)

Women.

But Erik is some major pimpin'. I also found the ginger vamp very appealing, - until she opened her mouth.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 17, 2008)

Bills new creation certainly needs a brainswap or something. Jeez what a nightmare


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Nov 17, 2008)

Serp said:


> Renee is doing it for the lulz.



Renee=Kisame

I think the pig lady is a witch


----------



## Serp (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh god I found that ginger vampire, oddly arousing.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 17, 2008)

Next weeks preview
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ5_YyezZm8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2008)

BILL!!!!!!!!!  


Renee kill that whore!!!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 17, 2008)

haven't seen this series yet...is it good?
how many eps in are we?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> haven't seen this series yet...is it good?
> how many eps in are we?



With all the weird shit in it I think you'll love it  

11 episodes


----------



## Hellion (Nov 17, 2008)

And the season finally is next week.  

I wonder why Lafayette was jumping into his car


----------



## spaZ (Nov 17, 2008)

Looked like something was chasing him.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 17, 2008)

That Senator probably sent someone after him .

Oh and it was touching How Amy died in her V-state


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 17, 2008)

That dumbass police cop, seriously he makes me laugh everytime I see him in the show. Good comic relief^^


----------



## Serp (Nov 17, 2008)

OMG I saw that ginger vampire in the preview and she is even hotter than before  I love this show, but now it seems like the only character I can stand, is Eric and Layfayette on occasion.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 18, 2008)

the ginger vamp is hot!  she needs a beating 

i wonder what that pig ho is ,she's weird.

i'm totally not into twilights.  It's teenage wankst entering the vampire realm, gay


----------



## Hellion (Nov 18, 2008)

The book that true blood is based on is good.  I am basically skimming book on since that = Season one lol


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 18, 2008)

Aw man wtf 

Rene might be the killer & now it looks like someone might a take a bite out of Lafayette.


----------



## Serp (Nov 18, 2008)

Once again Jessica the ginger Vampire is hot, and Layfayette is jumping into a dumpster. And maybe Renee anit the killer but rather, ran away from the person who did kill his sister and in the next episode confronts them.  It could happen.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's a question:   Why does everyone love Rene?  For me it is his accent.(no homo)


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 18, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> With all the weird shit in it I think you'll love it
> 
> 11 episodes



excellent 


i'll wait 2 more weeks and watch the whole season in one bleary eyed sit down


----------



## Serp (Nov 18, 2008)

Its the Cajun accent, you can't hate it. And I like his hair, he just looks baddass in a way.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 18, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> excellent
> 
> 
> i'll wait 2 more weeks and watch the whole season in one bleary eyed sit down


That.. can't be healthy 


Serp said:


> Its the Cajun accent, you can't hate it. And I like his hair, he just looks baddass in a way.



Yeah that is the same reason Gambit is my favorite X-Man

Now if I could just find a woman that has that accent.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 18, 2008)

Renee's accent is fucking hot


----------



## olaf (Nov 18, 2008)

I wonder, why did Lafayette hire Terry? to do exactly what?


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 18, 2008)

Madonna said:


> I wonder, why did Lafayette hire Terry? to do exactly what?



To cover his shift while he went to see the politician. 

As for my reason for liking Rene. The dude is badass with his accent. And I liked how it seemed like he was only human, besides Granny, who didn't have a problem with vampires. After last night's episode & the preview for the next. He just has his accent going for him now.


----------



## olaf (Nov 18, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> To cover his shift while he went to see the politician.




I need to stop watching tv shows and browisng internet at the same time


----------



## Hellion (Nov 23, 2008)

Tonight is the night


----------



## jkingler (Nov 23, 2008)

/excited to see how this bit wraps up


----------



## Serp (Nov 23, 2008)

How much longer till it airs?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 23, 2008)

Sex is a must this episode


----------



## Slayz (Nov 23, 2008)

Eye candy much?


----------



## Xion (Nov 23, 2008)

This is a fantastic series (never read the books...probably better that way ).

I am hyped for the season finale ep tonight and the maenad and shit.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 23, 2008)

Hope Bill rapes Sookie, Sam dies of rabies, we have flashbacks of naked Amy, and Tara and the social worker get it on some lesbian action. That would be a perfect episode. All the girls appear nude and Rene says a few lines so we can all hear his cool accent


----------



## Xion (Nov 23, 2008)

Fucking MaryAnn. 

That cliffhanger until next summer.


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (Nov 23, 2008)

Xion said:


> Fucking MaryAnn.
> 
> That cliffhanger until next summer.



when i heard that i said thats a long ass time for a season 2


----------



## Xion (Nov 24, 2008)

namikaze uzumaki said:


> when i heard that i said thats a long ass time for a season 2



I know right? 

I want to see Maryann in action nao.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 24, 2008)

i wonder if this is on hulu


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shit! One of my favortie characters becomes a fucking serial killer, the second is turned to a completely different person(Tara), and the last one is missing(I personally think Bill fed from him). Man, this was some ol bullshit!!!




But despite my minor gripes, overall it was a damn good season finale where everything worked out in one way or another. Good to see the vamp Bill made is back on the scene. Can't wait until the Summer!! Luckily I'll have Big Love to keep me occupied.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 24, 2008)

cool ending, it sucks that a certain fave character's status is unk for now.

wonder if tara and that pig chick will have the same power later.  Sam is fucked if thats true


----------



## spaZ (Nov 24, 2008)

That Maryann bitch is probably a witch. Layfet better not be dead. And wtf feels like a few more new crazy ass things are popping up.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 24, 2008)

Whose foot is sticking out of the car at the end. Is it Lafayett? Jessica coming in the end was great. Was funny to see even Eric could not handle her.


What if MaryAnne chick is like Sam. She could be a shape shifter as well, and thats how they know each other.

Sad to see Rene go. I want the Cajun accent tape as well. Then I can pick up ladies with ease


----------



## Hellion (Nov 24, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Whose foot is sticking out of the car at the end. Is it Lafayett? Jessica coming in the end was great. Was funny to see even Eric could not handle her.
> 
> 
> What if MaryAnne chick is like Sam. She could be a shape shifter as well, and thats how they know each other.
> ...



I can't believe that his accent was fake 

Fave Line: "There are favors, then there are FAVORS "


----------



## Hana (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok so sadly I just started watching this show, but it seems like I'll have a while before the next season. Plenty of time to catch up, heehee.

It reminds me of home....except with vampires/shapeshifters. Eh maybe they're there.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 24, 2008)

That gay black guy better not be dead


----------



## Hellion (Nov 24, 2008)

I know.  I think the senator dd it.  Also why was Sam so pissed about the marriage thing.  Did he really think Sookie was gonna stop loving Bill.  Also Bill's creations is hot... I don't think that has been mentioned before


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> That gay black guy better not be dead



He has a name dammit! And as for Mary Ann, I think she may have some sort of power that helps her control animals or shifters. I doubt that she's one herself because when she spoke to Sam she called him a dog, like a slur of sorts and I doubt she'd do that if they were the same thing. I wanna know how Sam has all that cash and why he was bagging it up. And that body may be Lafayette, seeing as I could distingush was red nail polish and I know they showed him painting his nails earlier.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 24, 2008)

I hope it's Tara's mom, just because I don't want it to be Lafayette


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 24, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Whose foot is sticking out of the car at the end. Is it Lafayette? Jessica coming in the end was great. Was funny to see even Eric could not handle her.
> 
> 
> What if MaryAnne chick is like Sam. She could be a shape shifter as well, and thats how they know each other.
> ...



Once I saw that tape & once he tossed the accent aside. I was okay with him biting the dust. 

And shit, that better not be Lafayette in the back of Dick-tective Andy's car.


----------



## Silvermyst (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh man, once again I'm late to the party for the discussion of an awesome show. I ♥ True Blood; it's nothing at all like that crap Twilight.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 24, 2008)

i don't think llafayette would be dead because it seems his issue with the senator would be unresolved completely. 

Also nobody we really care about has been turned into a vampire.  It wouldn't surprise me if it was lafayette would be turned into one.

What's up with jason "praise jesus" stackhouse  ?

And ginger vampire ,oh man i would creampie


----------



## jkingler (Nov 24, 2008)

Jason just wants to be loved. And he's also a fucking moron. Don't mind him. XD


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 24, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> i don't think llafayette would be dead because it seems his issue with the senator would be unresolved completely.
> 
> Also nobody we really care about has been turned into a vampire.  It wouldn't surprise me if it was lafayette would be turned into one.
> 
> ...



lol, creampie. The guy that plays Renee is pretty good with accents from what I can see(I think that was him in Black Snake Moan, played JT's best friend I think.) In that he had a southern accent, and in True Blood he pulled off Cajun and Drew Marshall's accent well.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 24, 2008)

The main thing I learned from True Blood is that a nerdy Christian Chick is a hotty underneath


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 24, 2008)

Kaze said:


> The main thing I learned from True Blood is that a nerdy Christian Chick is a hotty underneath



cmon now, we s'posed to turn housewives into hos, not the other way around, ya hear?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 24, 2008)

He got over the fact the girl he wanted to marry got killed right next to him pretty quickly. Bless him


----------



## Xion (Nov 27, 2008)

You guys really don't know about Maryanne? 

She is...


*Spoiler*: _Don't read if you don't what to know_ 



A maenad. A fairy of madness. 




Anywho, I do think she killed Lafayette and put him in Andy's trunk to punish him for his assholishness to her.

I think the Bill thing was a red herring, though the Senator or Jessica killing him is possible.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 27, 2008)

Did someone read the book


----------



## Xion (Nov 27, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Did someone read the book



Never read it. Know what it says about Maryanne though due to IMDB. :WOW


*Spoiler*: __ 



And who killed Lafayette in the books is unlikely to have killed him this time around. Everything is quite different.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 28, 2008)

wow, remove the spoilers


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 30, 2008)

this show is fun, i won't read the thread cause i'm a couple of episodes behind.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 30, 2008)

is the first season done yet?

i wanna give this a DL.




Sasuke_Bateman said:


> He got over the fact the girl he wanted to marry got killed right next to him pretty quickly. Bless him


tell your wench she looks way better with black her...


----------



## spaZ (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah the first season is over.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 13, 2009)

Just finished watching the first season. This show is soooooo good. I love it.

I hope lafayette isn't dead. he is a great part of the show. i was hoping it was bill since he wouldn't have killed him, but it's probably jessica or maybe someone new. 

i went to the trueblood wiki page forums and i think i just saw a huge fucking spoiler. i fucking hate people, like do people not realize when they are spoiling shit from the books? the thread was about what would you ask the cast/crew of true blood if you could. some asshole wrote a question related to stuff that happens later in the book series, like if its going to play out that way in the TV show. fucking seriously!! sorry for the rant it just pissed me off.


i should have known better 

anyway, does anyone know when the second season starts up?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Second season should start May 3rd. This show is amazing, and can't wait for it to come back on


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 13, 2009)

True Blood is about as enjoyable as big brother. Once the gay guys are kicked off the show starts getting interesting


----------



## Nakor (Mar 13, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> True Blood is about as enjoyable as big brother. Once the gay guys are kicked off the show starts getting interesting



I don't agree with this.


----------



## pfft (Mar 13, 2009)

I liked true blood and am awaiting season two this summer and the dvd release sometime this may.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 14, 2009)

I  True Blood


----------



## Nakor (Mar 14, 2009)

i'm debating whether i should buy the dvds or not. they are only like $30 on amazon now. 

i also am thinking about buying the books...$30 for the 7 book box set.


----------



## pfft (Mar 15, 2009)

it has to be a trick the dvds arent released yet! i thought they dont get released till may.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2009)

pfft said:


> it has to be a trick the dvds arent released yet! i thought they dont get released till may.



Me too....unless this is some sort of advanced deal....or maybe someone has burnt the season to DVDS?


----------



## Nakor (Mar 15, 2009)

pfft said:


> it has to be a trick the dvds arent released yet! i thought they dont get released till may.



you can pre-order them on amazon for like $38.99. the regular cost is like $60 i think. they aren't released til may 19th.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 30, 2009)

so i just watched season 1, pretty impressed though there's a few elements that don't sit too well with me.

If they've killed Lafayette off I'm gunna have to smack something, that leg seemed a little lady like though. I dunno, with the whole thing with him outside at the bins and the fact he painted his nails like that the previous ep it looks a little grim, obvious red herring could be obvious though *shrug*

Gingervampchick (jessica) is amusing, I can't wait to see her and sookie interact at some point (preferably in a bed ).

Maryanne seems like a witch to me though I'm not sure on what her game is, definately not a shape shifter, she seemed to make a snarky comment at Sams ability at any rate. Wouldn't surprise me if he was at her house once and ran away or something.

Eric is awesome, I hope he gets more screentime, actually I'd like both him and pam to get more time on screen since they're great xD

I've got to mention Eddie, who was one of the saddest parts of the series for me. I was wincing and quite upset at the way he was kidnapped and the subsequent scenes upto his death were all pretty sad too DDDD:

actually that's the saddest I've felt about a character from a series in a while :/

This is something of a rambling post I've concluded >_>

I should probably mention Sookie as being a fairly solid lead character, even if I didn't find her that compelling, and her relationship with Bill was a little too romanticised for my taste.

Speaking of Bill I can't decide if I love him or hate him, I'm not really that fond of how he was acted, but then in character with where he's from and the time period he lived in I can kind of see it as reasonable. Glad he lived, though it became obvious as soon as he was still alive when they buried him that he was going to. When he said he fed I thought that maybe he drank Rene's blood since the body was pretty near by him, but then again I'd imagine they informed the police pretty sharp so i don't know xD

Looking forward to S2, is it June it starts?

also apologies for the fact that about 60% of that has been said before, about 15% makes no sense and that probably about 5% is wrong. The other 20% is probably mostly truth mixed in with some mild confusion


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 30, 2009)

Littlefinger said:


> so i just watched season 1, pretty impressed though there's a few elements that don't sit too well with me.
> 
> If they've killed Lafayette off I'm gunna have to smack something, that leg seemed a little lady like though. I dunno, with the whole thing with him outside at the bins and the fact he painted his nails like that the previous ep it looks a little grim, obvious red herring could be obvious though *shrug*
> 
> ...



are u watching the same show? cause this sounds completely different


----------



## Mori` (Apr 30, 2009)

course it is, its just a set of slightly mixed up views based on the fact that I don't know what to talk about in what order having watched in a batch rather than week by week.

Mayabe I should cater more to you by just posting

_"amy has awesome tits "_ or _"Taras titties "_

watching the same show now?


----------



## pfft (Apr 30, 2009)

^ that gingervamp bitch bugs  

she was all whiny bitchy crying before dying like some hick yokel and then now she is a whiny bitchy bitch pretending she was never some inbred lowborn farce to belittle and ridicule for being such a stupid girl...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 30, 2009)

Littlefinger said:


> course it is, its just a set of slightly mixed up views based on the fact that I don't know what to talk about in what order having watched in a batch rather than week by week.
> 
> Mayabe I should cater more to you by just posting
> 
> ...



hahaha, u got me


----------



## Raviene (May 1, 2009)

just watched the first season and somehow i miss vamps that really-dont-want-to-kill-no-matter-what-the-reason-is 

i only wish they could've chosen a better actress that her though to act as sookie

don't bash me for this but i think Tara's fugly (sorry maybe its just me)


----------



## SOLID (May 26, 2009)

just finished watching season1, and I really hope it's just an introduction to the series, because that season is really bad. all 12 eps could've been  summed up to 3-4 eps. I was expecting somthing close to Dexter, but all I watched were 9 eps of sex, 3 eps of real plot.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 26, 2009)

June 13 come soon!


----------



## Nightfall (May 26, 2009)

I miss the sex scenes....
Among other things...


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 26, 2009)

^ lol Edwin Odesseiron


----------



## Nightfall (May 26, 2009)

Of course....what a game I missed out on all these years...
Well haven't played number one, didn't work properly...:\


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 26, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Of course....what a game I missed out on all these years...
> Well haven't played number one, didn't work properly...:\



just install the BG tutu mod...it'll make BG run with the same graphics and user interface as BG2.


yeah, it was a great game...ah memories


----------



## Nightfall (May 26, 2009)

There's always loads of replayability...^^


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 9, 2009)

so i finally got to seeing this series. i marathoned it like the good girl i am  

at first i was quite reluctant to see this since Twilight turned me off from the whole vampire/human love story quite a bit. in fact there were times when watching the first episode i was like oh crap this is reminding me too much of twilight especially the "i move very fast" special effects  but i'm glad i stuck it out and besides i always love a good murder mystery. 

sookie annoyed me a lot at some times in the latter episodes especially with her wishy washy ways with bill and sam, and the girl doesn't seem to know when to shut up and keep her thoughts to herself about her and bill to a community who is not openly accepting to fangbangers, it's like she wants to paint that target just a little bigger at the back of her and bill's head. also, i didn't like how she was like annoyed that Bill "placed more importance to vampire politics than her" and all that jazz when she don't even know the true story yet. She knows he got called away for killing a fellow vampire and i think Bill painted a pretty dire picture when he left. 

Tara's relationship with her mother was heartbreaking and frustrating to say the least. I could feel Tara's pain when her mom left her in jail the only time when she needed help after being there for her mom all those years. that's just not right  The mom drove me insane  

And Jason, i disliked him a lot in the beginning cause he's seriously dumb and only thinks with his penis  But later on he kinda grew on me i guess although i still think he's really dumb  Amy was crazy and she killed Eddy  why why i really liked Eddy. 

Sam is alright, i knew something was up with the dog. I thought he could possess animals or something xD at first i thought he was the killer since he did that crazy sniffing thing at Dawn's bed. i was like wtf.... the season finale certainly made him a much more interesting character, that indeed. 

i pray to god Lafayette isn't dead  but it seems to be cause the dead body had red nails and they showed him painting his nails red. 

also, my god that Jessica girl is hella annoying. If i were Bill, i'd kill her but then he'd have to face the tribal council again and i lol when i saw who the judge was after seeing him on Heroes xDD obviously her role would just to incite more drama between bill and sookie, something i'm not really looking forward to, since sookie can get annoying and add that with Jessica, it's going to be a real pain =P 

well overall, i'm looking forward to season 2


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Season Two starts soon.

Jason has a rocket launcer

This season shall win


----------



## pfft (Jun 9, 2009)

~L~ said:


> so i finally got to seeing this series. i marathoned it like the good girl i am : LOS
> 
> 
> sookie annoyed me a lot at some times in the latter episodes especially with her wishy washy ways with bill and sam, and the girl doesn't seem to know when to shut up and keep her thoughts to herself about her and bill to a community who is not openly accepting to fangbangers, it's like she wants to paint that target just a little bigger at the back of her and bill's head. also, i didn't like how she was like annoyed that Bill "placed more importance to vampire politics than her" and all that jazz when she don't even know the true story yet. She knows he got called away for killing a fellow vampire and i think Bill painted a pretty dire picture when he left.
> ...



i am really hoping lafayette is still alive too!   idc if his "juju" saves him or if he is a vampire or idk what... but he better still be alive!  

after watching it for a second time I agree about sookie trying too hard to make bill and vampire lovers more acceptable was a stupid stupid thing. but maybe its just me but her accent and that lil fucked up gap she has makes her somewhat adorable. even though she is annoying as fuck. 

and i liked jason even though he was/is dumb as fuck but idk if i will like him in season two  

and did anyone here see the previews for season two? i know you have. 

what the fuck was that thing coming after sookie! 
also I am liking eric's shorter hair now... that long hair was too grossly gothic like. 

also anyone else like that bob dylan song they play during one of the season two teaser trailers?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Eric cutting his hair is stupid. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



All vikings have long hair. This is a fact of life


 Also, in the season one recap Alan Ball did recently, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he pretty much confirmed that Lafayette is dead



EIther way, the possibility of Jason going Punisher on some blood suckers has me excited.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2009)

uhm what Jason going into Punisher mode?:amazed

That will be something to watch...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> uhm what Jason going into Punisher mode?:amazed
> 
> That will be something to watch...



I know I heard them speak of the Holy War or something to that effect, and then seeing Jason with a fucking rocket launcher


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2009)

He will fire it by accident inside the Church


----------



## Mori` (Jun 9, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I know I heard them speak of the Holy War or something to that effect, and then seeing Jason with a fucking rocket launcher



And there was me thinking rocket launcher was some kind of a Jason related euphamism, not an actual rocket launcher xD

what is it, like 5 more days till s2?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2009)

uhm wat? This early, where have I been....

Thought it wasn't until august/september, hmm great...

''The show's second 12-episode season will premiere on 14 June 2009.''

Would be a bit strange for Jason to just revert to his vampire hating self, when he actually thought that one vampire was an alright person. Would have thought he learned to judge by character...

I mean didn't he just join the church because he wanted to be ''loved''?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> uhm wat? This early, where have I been....
> 
> Thought it wasn't until august/september, hmm great...
> 
> ...



I'm gonna resist the chance to rag some organized religon.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2009)

Do whatever you want, I'm not religious...


----------



## pfft (Jun 9, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Eric cutting his hair is stupid.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 um well eric keeping his long hair just because of that reason is stupid... I mean its the modern times now; bitch dont need to be keeping his hair like that because of his past.


and NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!   I love lafayette!! he is my fav. character!!!! 

well my biggest hang up is if jason becomes all religious... creepy vibes! 



Nightfall said:


> uhm wat? This early, where have I been....
> 
> Thought it wasn't until august/september, hmm great...
> 
> ...



eddy was cool! i dont see how jason can go from kinda hating vampires, then getting hooked on v , meeting eddy and befriending him, to hating them and going creepy religious.  

I think he just went to church because of that damn minstry guy coming to visit him and being bored and reading that creepy propaganda pamphlet. 

lol jason is so dumb.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 10, 2009)

pek SUNDAY!!!


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2009)

Hope they start out stronger than they did last time, so it can get enough ratings for a third season as well...It has potential for several seasons....

Although I haven't read the books..


----------



## Hellion (Jun 14, 2009)

Tonight is the Night pek


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

I hate Sookie so much dude


----------



## pfft (Jun 14, 2009)

OMG i cannot wait


----------



## Hellion (Jun 14, 2009)

I love Sookie's nipples 

To be honest seeing Anna P's nipples was the only reason I started watching the show


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I love Sookie's nipples
> 
> To be honest seeing Anna P's nipples was the only reason I started watching the show



Its her only saving grace. I hate her, I hate Sookie, and I hate her version of Rogue

I like the way Bill lays it down in bedroom. Man's a savage


----------



## pfft (Jun 14, 2009)

i admit i luled and then kinda thought it was hot when bill came up from the ground covered in dirt naked and got to town. 

that guy is awesome!


----------



## Hellion (Jun 14, 2009)

I just always thought she had that innocent hottness.  I did like her rogue though


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I just always thought she had that innocent hottness.  I did like her rogue though



You also like Hellion, which shows how valid your opinion is

I'm sorry, I couldn't resist the low blow


----------



## illmatic (Jun 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The gay black dude is not dead!

I thought for sure he was the person in the car till they showed it was the voodoo lady.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

illmatic said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spoiler bro. Not everyone has seen it yet.

@ Keller: you know me so wellpek


----------



## Hellion (Jun 14, 2009)

I just know all the Rage and Chaos you carry around   cwatididthar


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I just know all the Rage and Chaos you carry around   cwatididthar



oicwatudidthar....andilikeit


----------



## Hellion (Jun 14, 2009)

about 2-3 hours after the episode ends


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 15, 2009)

so what's with the lady? is she a mummy? i'd like that.


----------



## Easley (Jun 15, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> so what's with the lady? is she a mummy? i'd like that.


The lady? You mean Maryann?

She's a... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Maenad


----------



## pfft (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG! this first episode was soooooo goood!

all the shit that went down and lafayette    omg

the stuff at the end was just whoa! lol@ eric's hair.   

marianne - i still do not know what she is; but if she is some mummy then boo. BUT if she is a maenad as someone suggests; i guess that would explain the pool side decorum with Pan and his human lover.. 

I was thinking maybe she was going to be a werewolf at one point. I remember sam 
mentioning them and saying to not compare him to werewolves. 

but hmm it doesn't seem like she aged does it? i wonder how old she is supposed to be and if she is immortal as well.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 15, 2009)

Bill has a way with words


----------



## Hellion (Jun 15, 2009)

No homo but I would turn for Eric..... 

I mean he just makes vampires so cool :ho


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd say the same if he didn't cut his hair


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 15, 2009)

Glad Lafayette is alive. From all that I've read from here & other boards. I was sure that this guy was dead as fuck. 

Eric getting all pissed and shit was bad ass.


----------



## olaf (Jun 16, 2009)

yay lafayette

I just hope that maryann isn't the killer cause that would be like dumb obvious


*Spoiler*: _next ep promo_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z89dpoBeMcs[/YOUTUBE]

holy fuck. vampire lafayette. DO WANT


----------



## pfft (Jun 16, 2009)

omg I would LOVE a vampire Lafayette!  I hope they do it! thanks for that link! i havent seen it and now i am gonna watch the shit out of it for awhile. 

and at sasuke bateman; i love eric with his short hair!


----------



## vervex (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh God I'm so happy the 2nd season is finally starting! I love that series


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 16, 2009)

I just bought the first season of this show and watched.  I was like instantly hooked.  I've read all the books and wasn't sure at first if I would like it with all the changes.  But, I have to say that HBO did a pretty good job.   Now, I'm eager to watch the second season.  

As long as there is plenty of Eric in this season, I will be ecstatic.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yay, Laffayette! :WOW




*Spoiler*: _On last scene_ 



 Eric's hair...
 Stupid guy...
 Pissed off Viking!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> *Spoiler*: _On last scene_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm going to miss Eric's longer hair, although he still looks good with short hair.  As for Lafayette, I was pretty surprised, I'm glad it was not him that was killed.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2009)

God I want to bang the ginger vamp.

D:


----------



## Mori` (Jun 17, 2009)

great opener to S2 imo, and the preview for the next ep really has me interested :3


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice indeed, HBO ftw

Now what kind of creature collects a heart? Werewolf perhaps?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 17, 2009)

Link to the preview for the next episode plwease


----------



## pfft (Jun 17, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Link to the preview for the next episode plwease



oh baby; madonna already linked it honey cakes 

Na-


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2009)

pfft said:


> oh baby; madonna already linked it honey cakes
> 
> Kishimoto & Women - Part II



It looks like the next episode will be pretty good.  I can't wait to see what happens with Lafayette.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 17, 2009)

I LOVE THIS SHOW SO DAMN MUCH


----------



## pfft (Jun 17, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> It looks like the next episode will be pretty good.  I can't wait to see what happens with Lafayette.


 me too i was ; _ ; just watching lafayette in that situation.

everything in the preview looks awesome! 

lol @ erics last words  "I beg your pardon" i am soooo lovin it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 17, 2009)

He shouldn't have cut his hair though


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2009)

pfft said:


> me too i was ; _ ; just watching lafayette in that situation.
> 
> everything in the preview looks awesome!
> 
> lol @ erics last words  "I beg your pardon" i am soooo lovin it



I wonder what they will do with him?  

lol, Eric makes me laugh, I'm really hoping we have more of him this season.  I adore his character.  



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> He shouldn't have cut his hair though



Agreed.  I liked his hair longer.


----------



## pfft (Jun 17, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> He shouldn't have cut his hair though


well i love it  
to me his long hair was such a 90s look/gothic  
like hello legends of the falls brad pitt just called and wants his hair back. 



Nuriel said:


> I wonder what they will do with him?
> 
> lol, Eric makes me laugh, I'm really hoping we have more of him this season.  I adore his character.
> 
> ...



I hope they just don't kill him! I loves my lafayette! 

Eric makes me laugh too; some girl I know is reading the books and she is telling me all the little differences between the show and the books. 
Something tells me he won't hurt lafayette.. or so i hope


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 17, 2009)

''Now my ass is magnetic''

lol... poor Lafayette..^^
Listening to a scared redneck talking about his past, not the best cellmate...

I wonder how long Jessica will stay obedient to Bill, it just happened too easily.... I think she might lead to a breakup between Bill and Sookie, if the writers decide to go this way...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 17, 2009)

the gay guy isn't dead yet...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 17, 2009)

the gay guy isn't dead yet, oh well at least it's not twilight.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2009)

pfft said:


> well i love it
> to me his long hair was such a 90s look/gothic
> like hello legends of the falls brad pitt just called and wants his hair back.
> 
> ...


I've read all the books that are out so far.  There are a few differences, mostly adding more story and development to side characters.



Nightfall said:


> I wonder how long Jessica will stay obedient to Bill, it just happened too easily.... I think she might lead to a breakup between Bill and Sookie, if the writers decide to go this way...



I'm not sure about that as well.  At least it looks like we will have more from her story in the next episode.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

I watched the whole goddamn episode except the last few minutes. How did the premiere conclude? My mom made me check the weather network...


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm actually surprised how much I like this show. When I first began watching I expected a "_Twilight-esque_" vampire story, thankfully, however, it turned out to be far more enthralling. I'll probably wait until the series ends before I read the novels, though, considering the show is the medium I began the story with; that and I think its refreshing to see this version of the story before the novel's so that I can experience both without bias.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 18, 2009)

So I heard Anna Paquin was gonna show her boobs more in the second season.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 18, 2009)

She already has in Episode one of season two.


----------



## pfft (Jun 18, 2009)

so i heard anna paquin is really going out with stephen moyer.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

She would be so much hotter if she went to the dentist.


----------



## pfft (Jun 18, 2009)

^ i thought that gap was fake. to make her look more like white trash.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 18, 2009)

pfft said:


> so i heard anna paquin is really going out with stephen moyer.


I believe that is correct.  I heard that as well.



pfft said:


> ^ i thought that gap was fake. to make her look more like white trash.



I believe her gap is real.  She had in xmen as well.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> *I'm actually surprised how much I like this show. When I first began watching I expected a "Twilight-esque" vampire story, *thankfully, however, it turned out to be far more enthralling. I'll probably wait until the series ends before I read the novels, though, considering the show is the medium I began the story with; that and I think its refreshing to see this version of the story before the novel's so that I can experience both without bias.



You should've known better, True Blood's source was written by a good author

Fuck Tiwilight!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 21, 2009)

new ep tonight, yay =D

I didn't think I'd find myself looking forward to it so much actually o-o


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 21, 2009)

Thats because True Blood is awesome...

And lol Jason...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2009)

Season 2 had a much better start then the first season. Season 1 lacked a good beginning but it got better by the end, season 2 started off good. So looking forward to the new episode.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 21, 2009)

Moridin said:


> new ep tonight, yay =D
> 
> I didn't think I'd find myself looking forward to it so much actually o-o



I'm looking forward to watching it as well.  I'm addicted to this show.


----------



## pfft (Jun 21, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I believe that is correct.  I heard that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe her gap is real.  She had in xmen as well.



lol OH! and here I thought it was all on purpose and they added/made her wear something in between her two front teeth to make it seem spaced like that. 

and I AM SOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo looking forward to watching the new episode! 

I am thinking jessica probably is gonna lash out at her family cuz she was probably mistreated or something like that.

and I really want to see more eric! and i am still crossing my fingers about lafayette.

omg i feel like watching the preview link again!


---------
@ Nuriel; you said you read the books right? 
Did your opinion of Bill change at all?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 21, 2009)

pfft said:


> @ Nuriel; you said you read the books right?
> Did your opinion of Bill change at all?




*Spoiler*: _Vague Spoilers About Books_ 



I have to say that for a bit there I didn't like Bill so much in the books.  But, two things made me really like his character again.  One being this show, the second being the latest book.  I felt like he redeemed himself.  It would be too difficult to explain without spoiling the plot.  I guess it was one of those things that once you find out why certain things happen, you can understand why he did what he did.  It was hard to continue disliking his character for something he didn't have much control over.  But, as for now I do like Bill.  I think they chose a good actor to play him.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler tagged since not every one has HBO_ 



So it seems a  powerful vampire has gone missing and Eric needs Sookie's help again. 
I wonder if this will tie in with the fake voodoo women's murder.

_edit..._
I say 99% chance Lafayette is now a vampire. Unless that was their way of killing his character off.




 Maryann has some strange powers. 

I first thought she was a witch but what witch vibrates?


----------



## vervex (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome episode 2  Can't wait for the next! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hope Lafayette is now a vampire! XD And damn, I hope Bill won't kill Jessica's family. What is he gonna do with them?!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 22, 2009)

i just watched episode 1 of season 2! 


good to have the series back!


----------



## pfft (Jun 22, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vague Spoilers About Books_
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that for a bit there I didn't like Bill so much in the books.  But, two things made me really like his character again.  One being this show, the second being the latest book.  I felt like he redeemed himself.  It would be too difficult to explain without spoiling the plot.  I guess it was one of those things that once you find out why certain things happen, you can understand why he did what he did.  It was hard to continue disliking his character for something he didn't have much control over.  But, as for now I do like Bill.  I think they chose a good actor to play him.



I think they chose a great actor to play bill! i remember watching a youtube clip (i think it was youtube) about how Alexander (eric) wanted to be Bill and tried to get the part, but they went with Moyer. 

-------------

I just watched this episode and I CANNOT WAIT for the next one!
It was sooooooooooooo good! season two is booming with excitement!

*Spoiler*: __ 




I wonder if the story is now moving to texas for a bit; since jason is now also in texas. 

I hope to hell lafayette is vampire now!
What do you think Bill is going to do to Jessica's family!?
I was a bit worried when I seen him glamour that little girl like that; to make her let him in.
If vampires can do that; then humans aren't really all that safe. lol

and I luled when Bill was trying to buy jessica some clothes and that lady thought he was gay after eric asked him about his sexy new hairdo. 




i want to watch it again now!


----------



## olaf (Jun 22, 2009)

I lol'd when I read the description for maryanne on some page 'greek vibrating bitch'


*Spoiler*: _this ep was pretty tight_ 



with character development for jessica and sookie getting close to her. even though it lead to a serious clusterfuck

I hope that bill will just glamour her family, why kill them when you could just mindfuck them 





*Spoiler*: _promo for third ep. shitty quality_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhC5uNeBlEA[/YOUTUBE]

lol claws. I'm pretty convinced that maryann isn't the killer, unless the bitch could transform. which seems unlikely since apparently she gets off on ppl having fun


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 22, 2009)

pek Oh Bill I love you so much


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought that was a great ep, lots of interesting scenes and some amusing writing ^^


*Spoiler*: _lafayette_ 



Can't believe they are going to kill him off like that, but then I have no idea how 3 vamps can turn one guy? seems like a bit of a logistical issue? I'd like to see him in thrall to Pam <3

Lafayette is still super awesome whatever happens though! _"Not only will i be a badass vampire, I'll be yo badass vampire"_ haha.

I reckon his connections as a seller of V could be further used if he was turned into a vamp to have him then get in contact with and hunt down those other dealers (like pussylover lol).





*Spoiler*: _Maryanne_ 



Bitch is freaky, I begin to think she's some kind of nymph/faerie like creature, I dunno, there's obviously a greek connection going on in there so maybe look through some mythology there. She seems to delight in mischief at any rate, and is yet to show signs of any really darker trouble





*Spoiler*: _eric and pam_ 



What's the deal with vamps and tracksuits? Where's my leather gone pam!? That said I lol'd at "Is there blood in my hair?", as well as the bill/eric conversation in the store about his new look heh. (Incidentally I like the new look)





*Spoiler*: _sookie and jessica_ 



I liked the character development between the two, but damn it was always going to be a trainwreck once they went to Jessicas parents. There was some more amusing dialogue here as well actually, fuck your vampire impulses etc





*Spoiler*: _Bill_ 



I'm assuming Bill will glamour the family, it's not in him to kill them all or anything...perhaps it's the perfect time to get Jessica to learn to glamour...or perhaps it'd be worse to teach her anything...><


----------



## Hellion (Jun 22, 2009)

I love TB's cliffhangers pek


----------



## pfft (Jun 22, 2009)

^ i love them too ; but you gotta admit it really makes you want the next episode right now.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 22, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I love TB's cliffhangers pek



Me too.  Does anyone happen to know if we can expect the same number of episodes this season as last?


----------



## vervex (Jun 22, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> Me too.  Does anyone happen to know if we can expect the same number of episodes this season as last?



On Wikipedia they say 12 episodes.
I wish there were more D:


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, 12 isn't nearly enough.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2009)

I actually like 12 episodes.  They can concentrate on quality over quantity.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 23, 2009)

I guess from looking it up, that is a pretty standard number of episodes for a show on hbo.

I just can't wait to see what else they come up with this season.  I like the fact that they gave the side characters so much more depth in the tv show.  We don't get to see very much of some of these characters in the books, so it's a nice change.


----------



## pfft (Jun 23, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I guess from looking it up, that is a pretty standard number of episodes for a show on hbo.
> 
> I just can't wait to see what else they come up with this season.  I like the fact that they gave the side characters so much more depth in the tv show.  We don't get to see very much of some of these characters in the books, so it's a nice change.



as an hbo lover; i was just about to say that sounds pretty standard to have 12 episodes. 

plus if you think about it; them being hour long episodes it would be like 24 half hour episodes. its sort of long. 

and I just rewatched episode 2! i just can't get enough of my true blood!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 23, 2009)

pfft said:


> plus if you think about it; them being hour long episodes it would be like 24 half hour episodes. its sort of long.



That's a positive way of thinking about it.


----------



## olaf (Jun 23, 2009)

Is there blood in my hair?


----------



## pfft (Jun 23, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> That's a positive way of thinking about it.


 hell yeah! i need to; true blood has glamoured me  



Madonna said:


> Is there blood in my hair?


It's dark and I can't tell.  


omg he was soo cute during that part!


----------



## olaf (Jun 23, 2009)

the hair part was a taste of real life in thse show. highlights don't just magickaly appear, even on vampire hair, someone has to make them.


----------



## pfft (Jun 23, 2009)

^ I LOVE your ava/sig and user title! 

you said you love his new hair cut didn't you?


----------



## Nakor (Jun 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How long do you think it'll be before Jason has sex with sarah newlin?


----------



## olaf (Jun 23, 2009)

Nakor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How long do you think it'll be before Jason has sex with sarah newlin?



*Spoiler*: _nah, it looks more like_ 



he's gonna fuck that singer chick

or that bible guy that was super coptetitive with him

or both


----------



## Xion (Jun 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Awesome Episode_ 




Maryanne is the best subplot at the moment for me. Admittedly I scoured the IMDB forums and know what she is, but damn the mystery still continues. And yeah I hate Jason and his stupid Bible camp subplot. What a detestable cult of vampire killers the FotS are. But a great episode, wish I could watch all twelve at once.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh fucking hell. I want Jessica to suck me. D:


----------



## pfft (Jun 23, 2009)

Nakor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How long do you think it'll be before Jason has sex with sarah newlin?




*Spoiler*: __ 



oh you noticed her giving him the " i wanna fuck you" look. it all started when they were doing that damn tag touch shit. and then after he did his cool lil outburst. 


 

i give it next episode or if not then the one after that.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2009)

pfft said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Of all the people to take an interest in.  

Jason is just hilarious though.  Most of my friends love his character.


----------



## olaf (Jun 24, 2009)

because Jason is the retard puppy of True Blood


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jun 25, 2009)

Finely subbed to this thread....


----------



## pfft (Jun 25, 2009)

^ were you just lurking it before hand; and I sub to millions of different things.


speaking of true blood though; anyone think that the previews we seen at the beginning of jessica, sookie, and bill in the car, her getting mad and leaving and seein that beast thing is finally gonna happen next episode?!?!?!?!

i didnt spoiler that cuz it was the previews for the season which aired before the season... and if you havent seen it yet; wth are you doing.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 28, 2009)

Ginger is so fucking hot.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 29, 2009)

I loved it.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



What kind of mythological creature was that goat-human in the start? I think I've heard of something similar, but I can't remember what it was...

One of the most creepy creatures introduced to the show as of now


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2009)

yeeeaaah, levaing the human toothpick bin with the telepath that's buddies with the ho in the basement was not the smartest moove,


----------



## Hellion (Jun 29, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Ginger is so fucking hot.



Shit I meant Jessica , but doesn't she look like a Ginger? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Her and Hoyt are so cute, she looks like the type of girl I would fall for


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 29, 2009)

I love this show. Seriously I can't explain it but I can watch each episode over and over again.


You have to love the clilffhangers


----------



## colours (Jun 29, 2009)

it's basically twilight but a series
even the music they were playing with the commercials was similiar 

so definitely going to watch it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 29, 2009)

colours said:


> *it's basically twilight* but a series
> even the music they were playing with the commercials was similiar
> 
> so definitely going to watch it



                                                    .


----------



## colours (Jun 29, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> .



 **


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2009)

True Blood has as much to do with twilight as a an aborted retarded chimp fetus with AIDS, Down Syndrom and a stubby leg has to do with Leonardo DiCapprio.




Nightfall said:


> I loved it..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Minotaur.


And that lady the bartender keeps getting stressed at (I only memorized jessica sookie jason  bill tara and lafayet) is clearly

*Spoiler*: __ 



Circe the greek witch from the Oddissey.


----------



## colours (Jun 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> True Blood has as much to do with twilight as a an aborted retarded chimp fetus with AIDS, Down Syndrom and a stubby leg has to do with Leonardo DiCapprio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see the resemblence


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 29, 2009)

Never seen Twilight, I'll pass because it's gotten so much negative feedback.... And well overall it didn't sound that interesting, I'll trust the critics on this one...

Which was why I was so skeptical to the premise of True Blood as well, even the first episode... I didn't like it in the start, but it grew on me.

Only thing I think the actor who plays Bill is bad at is angry confrontations, everytime he tries to raise his voice. The acting always seems a bit wooden...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2009)

I was intrigued by the "vampire rights concept". Not so much anymore, but the cast got me hooked.

Ocasional blood and fuck fests with Rogue aside.


----------



## Luckyday (Jun 29, 2009)

It looks like the new clumsy waitress is the goat human beast. Poor sam.


----------



## olaf (Jun 29, 2009)

so I was watching third ep and was wondering who might be the minotaur thing

maryanne would be too obvious

and then I thought

"hey who's the character that is least suspected

THE NEW GOOFY WAITRES"

I kinda shat my pants at the end of the ep

[YOUTUBE=Z9KU8-58OG0]ep 5 preview[/YOUTUBE]
oh my, is that foreashdowing of some hot eric x lafayette?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Shit I meant Jessica , but doesn't she look like a Ginger?



Ginger means redhead. She's definitely that. =p


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jun 29, 2009)

You know what annoys me, that bill has been continuously repeating the same phrase, which is- "As your maker I command you" to Jessica... Shouldn't it be a natural thing? That she'd perceive the massage without him having to remind her that every second. 


Aside from that this episode was great. And Sookie sucked as usual. More then one way.


----------



## Alucard (Jun 29, 2009)

colours said:


> it's basically twilight but a series
> even the music they were playing with the commercials was similiar
> 
> so definitely going to watch it



FUCK THAT SHIT! DONT *EVER  EVER* COMPARE TRUE BLOOD TO THAT PIECE OF SHIT TWILIGHT.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 29, 2009)

I missed the last few minutes of the episode, what was the cliffhanger? I was cut off at the part where Daphne was taking her clothes off in front of Sam.

And, sadly, I think Daphne is the creature because the creature was out in the forest at night and then the next day so was she.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 29, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I missed the last few minutes of the episode, what was the cliffhanger? *I was cut off at the part where Daphne was taking her clothes off in front of Sam.*
> 
> And, sadly, I think Daphne is the creature because the creature was out in the forest at night and then the next day so was she.



That's pretty much it. Her bare back reveals .....

*Spoiler*: __ 




huge claw scars on her back. Identical to those that were on Sookie's before she was healed. So she might be the creature. I say might because they might be throwing us off.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 30, 2009)

Akio Shock said:


> You know what annoys me, that bill has been continuously repeating the same phrase, which is- "As your maker I command you" to Jessica... Shouldn't it be a natural thing? That she'd perceive the massage without him having to remind her that every second.


I think the phrase has "magical" properties, actually forcing Jessica to do what he says.

Anyways, I was hoping Maryanne's cook/servant was going to turn out to be a shape-shifter that she would turn into a pig to punish him. Sadly, that doesn't seem to be the case.

As to the preview for the third episode, silly Lafayette thinking he could cut vampires out of his life.


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2009)

doh!! I havnt even watched the latest episode >.<


----------



## olaf (Jun 30, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I think the phrase has "magical" properties, actually forcing Jessica to do what he says.


yeah, I'd say so too

just like the whole "inviting them in" into privet houses


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2009)

The minotaur is clearly that.... rich lady whose name I don't remember now.


----------



## Luckyday (Jun 30, 2009)

maryann ;<


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2009)

i would comment but i still haven't watched the newest episode, but the series has it's claws in me


----------



## pfft (Jun 30, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I loved it..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Luckyday said:


> It looks like the new clumsy waitress is the goat human beast. Poor sam.



HOw the fuck do you guys get a goat out of what is obviously a minotaur? 

and I been avoiding this thread since I hadn't seen the newest episode till just now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 eric needs to leave my lafayette alone 

like if daphne got them scratches like sookie; I was thinking that it means the poison took over her or some shit and now she is like a minion of the beast thing. 

Cuz why the fuck would it have scratches of its own poison shit on its back.

I want to know how those religious people are taking strong vampires; cuz I think they are the ones who took godric or w/e. 

also ANYONE else here sensing a threesome with those religious fucks and jason?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 30, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i would comment but i still haven't watched the newest episode, but the series has it's claws in me



I still haven't gotten to watch the new episode yet either.  I'll have to try and watch it tomorrow.  It sounds like it was a good one.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 1, 2009)

pfft said:


> Cuz why the fuck would it have scratches of its own poison shit on its back.


Vampires have scars from when they were turned. Werewolves have scars from when turned as well.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 1, 2009)

alright, i'm caught up.  This series is sooo good 

I wasn't interested in jason's story at all until this episode, he really made me feel for him in this ep.  I see alot of trouble brewing with jason eventually messing around with preachers wife.  Also that eric has to get jason eventually, lafayette will be obligated to help.

maryann seems like some super pagan sex godess.  I have no idea what's going on over there with her household and that love interest of tara.

and jessica is an awesome character, hahah, can't wait to see what kind of new shit she gets into next episode  she's hot too


----------



## pfft (Jul 1, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Vampires have scars from when they were turned. Werewolves have scars from when turned as well.



alright that sounds fucking plausible  



Nuriel said:


> I still haven't gotten to watch the new episode yet either.  I'll have to try and watch it tomorrow.  It sounds like it was a good one.



Hurry up and watch it! Cuz I heard this episode changes from the books... 

------------------------
spoilers for the people who havent watched it yet but check this thread like dumbasses/ people (jk dont get all pissy) 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought Jessica and Hoyt were pretty cute together! he is so dumb and  her inbred-like innocence! a match made in heaven I would say. 

I kept watching the previews of the next episode Madonna linked; and I keep wondering what the fuck is going on with jason and that preacher guy... like was that his kinky ass with a sack over his face; ready to assrape jason and saying shit about smelling blood! 
(BTW that guys whole look screams im a homosexual imo.... something about his eyes that give the impression. ) and not just in the show I mean irl... 
Also wth is gonna happen to sam?  

I cant wait to see marianne do her thing again next episode. 

and Egg's you asshole I am so glad you let that white drunk bitch with her titties massage you! I was waiting for stupid ass Tara to move out of marianne's, but do you think it will just happen like that?


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 1, 2009)

^I was thinking along the lines of Baphomet, when I was thinking about the goat/monster whatever... I didn't catch the greek connection at once... I didn't pay enough attention.

I suppose its more likely that people turn into a Minotaur when scratched, rather than be controlled like a thrall... Besides that sounds lame.

I wonder what negative effect the sex orgy whatever, started by Maryann has on the people present there.. So far there hasn't been anything other than the eyes...And I suppose conflict..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 1, 2009)

maryann eats sex


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 1, 2009)

lol... maybe


----------



## olaf (Jul 1, 2009)

vibrating greek bitch feeding on other ppl having sex

aka

maryann

she should put that in her resume (if she has any) which reminds me: why is that bitch so damn ritch? she clearly has no job, but lives in that big ass mansion with a servant. fuck me sideways


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2009)

She's probably immortal. Keep shit long enough and even trash becomes antique.

Plus she's probably charmed enough men out of money.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, but what is her motive for taking in Tara and that other guy... Not really much to extort out of them... Seems like she's doing a lot just for the fuck of it, I like her


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 1, 2009)

pfft said:


> Hurry up and watch it! Cuz I heard this episode changes from the books...



I'm going to try and watch it today.


----------



## hyakku (Jul 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> She's probably immortal. Keep shit long enough and even trash becomes antique.
> 
> Plus she's probably charmed enough men out of money.



Servants of Bacchae/Dionysus, at least the highest ones, collect money and tributes to the God dionysus, or at least did IIRC. I'm assuming Maryanne is a maenad/nymph, as maenads would dance themselves into seductive, violent rages, often known for running through the forces ripping animals, men, children and women apart from the limbs in an ecstatic rage or often time fueling people into dances that often turn into orgies.

I never read the book someone told me this wasn't too far off though from the book so idk if that counts as a spoiler or not, but it makes the most sense and the statue reminded me of Pan and that bitch they have a statue of from Ancient Greece.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I wonder what negative effect the sex orgy whatever, started by Maryann has on the people present there.. So far there hasn't been anything other than the eyes...And I suppose conflict..


Turns people into animals, most specifically, pigs.


----------



## pfft (Jul 1, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> ^I was thinking along the lines of Baphomet, when I was thinking about the goat/monster whatever... I didn't catch the greek connection at once... I didn't pay enough attention.
> 
> I suppose its more likely that people turn into a Minotaur when scratched, rather than be controlled like a thrall... Besides that sounds lame.
> 
> I wonder what negative effect the sex orgy whatever, started by Maryann has on the people present there.. So far there hasn't been anything other than the eyes...And I suppose conflict..


 I didn't even think of baphomet till just now... Ok I can see why you thought it was goat related now.

Yeah I thought it sounded too lame to be controlled; but I didn't see why it would have scratches till someone else said something about werewolves etc... marks, become, etc...



Nuriel said:


> I'm going to try and watch it today.



You should and then you can tell me how different it is compared to the books and if you like or hate it etc...



hyakku said:


> Servants of Bacchae/Dionysus, at least the highest ones, collect money and tributes to the God dionysus, or at least did IIRC. I'm assuming Maryanne is a maenad/nymph, as maenads would dance themselves into seductive, violent rages, often known for running through the forces ripping animals, men, children and women apart from the limbs in an ecstatic rage or often time fueling people into dances that often turn into orgies.
> 
> I never read the book someone told me this wasn't too far off though from the book so idk if that counts as a spoiler or not, but it makes the most sense and the statue reminded me of Pan and that bitch they have a statue of from Ancient Greece.


The connection to ancient greece/rome (i say rome cuz all they have to do is call bacchus, dionysus... ) was already established I thought as soon as she mentioned Pan. 
wth does IIRC mean? 



Banhammer said:


> Turns people into animals, most specifically, pigs.


 I was wondering what the fuck is up with the pig shit too! 
I was wondering if they do get turned into pigs or w/e; can they be turned back?


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 1, 2009)

pfft said:


> I was wondering what the fuck is up with the pig shit too! I was wondering if they do get turned into pigs or w/e; can they be turned back?



Am I the only one who thought she was feeding on those people? If not physically, perhaps their energy thus removing their humanity, hence why their eyes change? 


Lol I had a whole another theories... Until I read these posts...


----------



## pfft (Jul 1, 2009)

Akio Shock said:


> Am I the only one who thought she was feeding on those people? If not physically, perhaps their energy thus removing their humanity, hence why their eyes change?
> 
> 
> Lol I had a whole another theories... Until I read these posts...



no you weren't the only one with different theories; I was just feeding off their same theories.... 

---------
I mean for all I know she could be taking their life force which enables her to be immortal.  

Or she could be using that pig as her life force and it enables/helps her do the things she does...

I remember at first I thought she was some sort of shape shifter like same whose other state was the damn pig.

there are many possible outcomes and exploring those outcomes are the fun part of the fucking show. 

Shit marianne could just be secondary even and her damn butler person Carl (or w/e his name) could be playing the biggest role but just from the shadows.


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 1, 2009)

pfft said:


> Shit marianne could just be secondary even and her damn butler person Carl (or w/e his name) could be playing the biggest role but just from the shadows.



LOl... Yea I thought that too. He looks suspicious. 


Oh and I'm extremely curios on that bull-man thing who owned Sookie 

Any theories on him?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 1, 2009)

So the general consensus is that Maryanne is pretty much a villain and up to no good?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2009)

Nathan said:


> So the general consensus is that Maryanne is pretty much a villain and up to no good?







> In Homer's Odyssey, Circe is described as living in a mansion that stands in the middle of a clearing in a dense wood. Around the house prowled lions and wolves, the drugged victims of her magic; they were not dangerous, and fawned on all newcomers. Circe worked at a huge loom.[1] *She invited Odysseus' crew to a feast, the food laced with one of her magical potions, and she turned them all into pigs with a wand after they gorged themselves on it*.


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 1, 2009)

Interesting... 

And the possibilities of the 'pigs' being fed to next victims is there.
Will Maryanne become that fascinating?, I have a slight doubt.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 1, 2009)

there's also the matter of the heart ripping from ep 1.  is that maryanne, or the bull-man?
i'm thinking maryanne hurting people who hurt tara.

also... eric said werewolves!


----------



## Xion (Jul 4, 2009)

Madonna said:


> vibrating greek bitch feeding on other ppl having sex
> 
> aka
> 
> ...



You'll probably need to wait longer to see why she is so rich. I have a very good semi-guess (it's not entirely hypothesis) but I don't want to spoil people here. Though I'd hardly call it that. 



Nathan said:


> So the general consensus is that Maryanne is pretty much a villain and up to no good?



No she obviously is just an innocent, rich lady. 

But seriously, she is probably the main "villain" of this season.


----------



## olaf (Jul 4, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> there's also the matter of the heart ripping from ep 1.  is that maryanne, or the bull-man?
> i'm thinking maryanne hurting people who hurt tara.
> 
> also... eric said werewolves!


why bull-man? why can't it be bull-woman, or rather cow-woman? Sookie would have died from those scratch marks she got, but that new waitress, having virtualy the same marks on her back was all fine and dandy. suspicious to say the least


----------



## pfft (Jul 4, 2009)

^ i seriously thought it looked like a woman bull thing actually...


----------



## Hellion (Jul 4, 2009)

When does sookie sleep?


----------



## olaf (Jul 4, 2009)

I wondered about that too

she works during day, she spends nights with bill

srsly


----------



## Hellion (Jul 4, 2009)

Vampire Jizz makes sleep non-essential


----------



## olaf (Jul 4, 2009)

each time I start feeling bad for detective belflour, he starts acting like total jackass and/or clown

and he was right, he should never dance again. cause he really did look like epileptic on crack


----------



## pfft (Jul 4, 2009)

meth. epileptic on meth.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 4, 2009)

pfft said:


> You should and then you can tell me how different it is compared to the books and if you like or hate it etc...



I finally got caught up last night.  So, as for your question, so far this season there are several differences from the book.  I don't hate it, I really like this show in fact.  I just have make sure when I'm watching that I don't expect for things to follow the book's plot.  

I'm glad Lafayette got out of his dungeon.  I really felt bad for him at the end when he got back to his house and curled up in his blanket.  Hopefully, the rest of the season doesn't go as badly for him.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 5, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I finally got caught up last night.  So, as for your question, so far this season there are several differences from the book.  I don't hate it, I really like this show in fact.  I just have make sure when I'm watching that I don't expect for things to follow the book's plot.
> 
> I'm glad Lafayette got out of his dungeon.  I really felt bad for him at the end when he got back to his house and curled up in his blanket.  Hopefully, the rest of the season doesn't go as badly for him.



That was a good character moment for him.  He has always been so sure of himself and strong, and to see that the whole ordeal got to him was touching.


----------



## olaf (Jul 5, 2009)

no true blood this sunday. 

only good thing tonight will be Nurse Jackie, and that doesn't have vampires


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2009)

pfft said:


> ^ i seriously thought it looked like a woman bull thing actually...



I thought it was a skinny ass minotaur with velociraptor hands


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 5, 2009)

Hellion said:


> That was a good character moment for him.  He has always been so sure of himself and strong, and to see that the whole ordeal got to him was touching.



I agree 100%.  Actually, most of these first episodes his ordeal was pretty much the most interesting thing going on for me.  I couldn't wait to find out what he was going to do.


----------



## pfft (Jul 6, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I finally got caught up last night.  So, as for your question, so far this season there are several differences from the book.  I don't hate it, I really like this show in fact.  I just have make sure when I'm watching that I don't expect for things to follow the book's plot.
> 
> I'm glad Lafayette got out of his dungeon.  I really felt bad for him at the end when he got back to his house and curled up in his blanket.  Hopefully, the rest of the season doesn't go as badly for him.



Lafayette is the best character hands down in true blood! If he doesn't stay alive I will seriously cry. 



Madonna said:


> no true blood this sunday.
> 
> only good thing tonight will be Nurse Jackie, and that doesn't have vampires


I was thinking of watching Nurse Jackie; mainly cuz Carmela aka Edie Falco was playing the lead role.... 
her dyke cut in the show has got to go. 



Banhammer said:


> I thought it was a skinny ass minotaur with velociraptor hands


hahaha! it was really skinny and small to seem like it was male didn't it?




Nuriel said:


> I agree 100%.  Actually, most of these first episodes his ordeal was pretty much the most interesting thing going on for me.  I couldn't wait to find out what he was going to do.



 you are a lafayette fan too? idk why but his charisma and just his personality is awesome as fuck. especially when compared to everyone else's.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2009)

pfft said:


> Lafayette is the best character hands down in true blood! If he doesn't stay alive I will seriously cry.
> 
> you are a lafayette fan too? idk why but his charisma and just his personality is awesome as fuck. especially when compared to everyone else's.



I'm a big fan of Lafayette.  He is one of the better characters imo.  I wonder how this will change him?  He has already said that he was through with a lot of the things he was doing before.  I am curious if he will give it all up, or just the things related to vampires...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 6, 2009)

i like tara, and lafayette in't really token, i suppose if there aren't any good black writers on the show, its tough to write for a black person.  i watched season 1 ep 1, tara's intro is so funny !


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2009)

She started out fine, but as the series goes on she just gets whiney and tedious.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 7, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> She started out fine, but as the series goes on she just gets whiney and tedious.



Agree Tara is fallin off, I just hope she redeems herself later in the season. As for Laffayette, He may end up a shut in. "give you a lil cocoa, a lil cocoa" XD


----------



## Mori` (Jul 7, 2009)

just watched ep 3, damn epic again I thought.

==

I'm not sure I'm subscribing to Daphne the minotaur, seems kinda odd for it to be revealed so early, and I don't really see a scar from one being a symbol that she is one. I'm actually thinking that maybe she survived the attack by virtue of being something else mythical, given her proximity to sam her being a werewolf might be a neat twist. 

I have a problem with the notion that being cut by the minotaur might turn you into one as well, I mean if that were the case then surely there would have been enough incidents that someone as old as eric would have heard about it :/

==

Maryanne continues to be an epic maenad mistress of mischief; I'm looking forward to seeing how far she takes the orgy, whether it will become something more or whether we'll be kept waiting just a little while longer for all of that.

==

Jessica/Hoyt is good stuff too, they make a cute couple

==

Too much to write about and dinners ready apparently, so I'll just finish by saying eric is awesome, and I'm looking forward to seeing how eric/lafayette/pam continues to work out ^^

==

those were nice pumps


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 8, 2009)

only seen season 1 so im not going to read this thread just yet but goddammit watching Jason is entertaining


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 8, 2009)

Speaking of which, I wonder what will happen once Sookie finds out about what Jason's been up to lately


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 8, 2009)

Rob` said:


> only seen season 1 so im not going to read this thread just yet but goddammit watching Jason is entertaining



Jason is pretty entertaining to watch.  I love how easily swayed he is.


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 12, 2009)

Is TB really not airing until July 16th?


----------



## spaZ (Jul 12, 2009)

HUH? It didn't switch to Thursdays..... did it?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 12, 2009)

Akio Shock said:


> Is TB really not airing until July 16th?



It should be on tonight here is the summary:



> TRUE BLOOD 16: SHAKE AND FINGERPOP
> 
> Rated TVMA: ADULT LANGUAGE, ADULT CONTENT
> Running Time: 55 minutes
> ...



It says its on tonight at 9pm.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2009)

oh man, this show is so good. jessica is hilarious, and jason is a fuck up!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2009)

lol @ Dallas

Sookie: Yooohooo! That's meee! I love these things! They're like booze for dolls


THEYH GAVE ME TEN

Douche:_Get in the damned van stupid bitch_

Bill:*coffin through the air* GET YOUR PAWS OFF OF HER

Jessica: How the hell do you get out of here


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 13, 2009)

^That was damn awesome

I'm liking Maryanne more and more...
It's not often I see a awesome female villain


----------



## olaf (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm not so sure if Daphne the new waitress is in the same team as Maryann. she might, but she also could be a third party in that conflict


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2009)

^ well who cut that chicks heart out?

the new black sheriff is funny too, it's like reno 911 in my true blood ! 

and that airport scene was funny as shit! 
and "your worst nightmares are about to come true"


----------



## olaf (Jul 13, 2009)

that black sheriff chick is hardly new, she poped here and there in S1

and Jessica, wow. from biggest annoyance she became one of the most interesting characters in second season.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ well who cut that chicks heart out?
> 
> the new black sheriff is funny too, it's like reno 911 in my true blood !
> 
> ...



Werewolves are known to eat hearts..


----------



## olaf (Jul 13, 2009)

that reminds me, why Sam always changes in that damn dog. He said once it was the easiest animal to transfrom into, but sometimes dog isn't enough

like when Renee wanted to kill sookie on the graveyard, bear would be more appropriate to the situation.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't really remember that.

Oh well.

Anywhom, it's probably why Maryan, if she's Circe-like, is so intrested in him.

Transform him into a pig and he turns back into sam


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 13, 2009)

oh god this shit is hilarious 

"evil is the premeditated decision to be a dick"


----------



## olaf (Jul 13, 2009)

"God will make sure that evil gets punished.

Then explain Europe to me."

I lol'd so hard


----------



## Hellion (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone else see that the Pastor for the light church was on the adult channel? At least I think it was him


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 13, 2009)

I wonder how they managed to kidnap a Vampire stronger than Eric.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 13, 2009)

yeh they must have jesus age vampires on their side


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 13, 2009)

^or Oak tree bullets


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2009)

I thought Episode 3 was decent, though I felt that it was somewhat slow. Personally, I believe - judging from the preview of Episode 4 - that these two episodes could have been consolidated into one, but it was enjoyable nonetheless.

Those GIFs are great, by the way, Madonna.


----------



## olaf (Jul 13, 2009)

gifs are from ep 4 o.0

and I stole them from /tv/


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 13, 2009)

Where can I see the preview?


----------



## olaf (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



thank fuck looks like tara is finally going to learn a bit of truth


----------



## Mori` (Jul 13, 2009)

holy shit jason with heavy weaponry xD

ep 4 was good, real solid but nothing too spectacular. A lot of fun nonetheless, and some more classic dialogue =p


----------



## olaf (Jul 13, 2009)

I lol'd when Hoyt was all apologies "No vampire bill, I didn't do nothing to her. really"

and I must agree with Sookie, Bill is one self-hating vampire

also, am I the only one thinking that Godrick was some king in medieval europe and he is most likely Erics maker?


----------



## Mori` (Jul 13, 2009)

Could be he's Erics maker, I spoiled myself by looking up his actor because I got all interested in things (note to self, never get interested) so I feel loathe to speculate on him.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 13, 2009)

pek Sam don't do it! And that lady is weird, I do not trust that black guy


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2009)

didn't jason say "evil is the premedicated decision to be a dick!" , what a dumbass! Haha!

but he did say something possibly really smart, which is that jesus could be a vamp.


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 13, 2009)

That dialog was so fucked up... 

Specially how the guys were in denial to accept the possibility of jesus being a vamp; So, they turn on to say something more messed up like; Eve was evil... Hence why eve(*il*) because _*he*_ was evil.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 13, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> didn't jason say "evil is the premedicated decision to be a dick!" , what a dumbass! Haha!
> 
> *but he did say something possibly really smart, which is that jesus could be a vamp*.



I loved that part.  Because it made them all think about it.  I felt that the Maryanne reveal was too quick, and Dammit the Tara scene was to dark for me to enjoy it


----------



## Xion (Jul 13, 2009)

Madonna said:


> I lol'd when Hoyt was all apologies "No vampire bill, I didn't do nothing to her. really"
> 
> and I must agree with Sookie, Bill is one self-hating vampire
> *
> also, am I the only one thinking that Godrick was some king in medieval europe and he is most likely Erics maker?*



Over 2,000 years old is past Medieval Europe. More like Ancient Rome. 

Although he could have been anything in between. 


Akio Shock said:


> That dialog was so fucked up...
> 
> Specially how the guys were in denial to accept the possibility of jesus being a vamp; So, they turn on to say something more messed up like; Eve was evil... Hence why eve(*il*) because _*he*_ was evil.



Alan Ball wrote the dialogue for this ep, hence why it was so "juicy." 

Like Louisana hotsauce.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 13, 2009)

Xion said:


> Over 2,000 years old is past Medieval Europe. More like Ancient Rome.
> 
> Although he could have been anything in between.
> 
> ...



Dang he had to be the oen who created Eric.  I can't wait to see what happened to him


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Jul 13, 2009)

So Sookie isn't the only mind reader cant say I saw that coming.

Oh I'm loving that Maryann dance.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 13, 2009)

^Oh yeah, I totally forgot about that guy. Barry right? He's probably a trap.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Jul 13, 2009)

Anybody notice Anubis Air on the plane, real subtle

At least Lost will be off air by the time they get into ancient Egyptian mythology if thats the direction this story is going.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2009)

i did notice anubis, but i don't know what that shit means anyway.  seems like the people might turn to pigs as someone suggested


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 13, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I wonder how they managed to kidnap a Vampire stronger than Eric.



They obviously struck during the day because no matter how strong vampires like Eric may seem. It seems daylight still hurts them like a friend. I was thinking a traitor amongst the vampire ranks. But then 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Barry


 shows up at the end of last night's episode. Then it hit me. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who better to send inside to get info on this Texas vampire king than a mind reader like Barry. 


 

Solid episode again.


----------



## Xion (Jul 13, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> They obviously struck during the day because no matter how strong vampires like Eric may seem. It seems daylight still hurts them like a friend. I was thinking a traitor amongst the vampire ranks. But then
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



a.) Not a King, a Sheriff. 

b.) Vampires minds cannot be read or at least not easily as Sookie seems to be aware of.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 13, 2009)

Xion said:


> a.) Not a King, a Sheriff.
> 
> b.) Vampires minds cannot be read or at least not easily as Sookie seems to be aware of.



A. Hey, Eric said the dude could be King of Texas if he wanted to. Hell, he can be king of any territory if he wanted. 

B. I know. I was thinking along the lines that he reads off info from humans who are closer to this Texas sheriff. Since it seems that he's not in that position. Since he's escorting hookers to rooms.


----------



## Xion (Jul 13, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> A. Hey, Eric said the dude could be King of Texas if he wanted to. Hell, he can be king of any territory if he wanted.



Yeah, from what I hear (wink wink, nudge nudge ) he is very powerful and you'll be surprised, though the show of course is changing things. 



			
				Bear Walken said:
			
		

> B. I know. I was thinking along the lines that he reads off info from humans who are closer to this Texas sheriff. Since it seems that he's not in that position. Since he's escorting hookers to rooms.



He's definitely intriguing, though Maryanne is the creme-de-la-creme of the story for me at the moment. :ho


----------



## olaf (Jul 14, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> B. I know. I was thinking along the lines that he reads off info from humans who are closer to this Texas sheriff. Since it seems that he's not in that position. Since he's escorting hookers to rooms.


I can't really see Barry as some anti vampire spy. Maybe he could read some minds of and *maybe* find out where sheriff was sleeping during the day. But with his lack of cold blood it seems like a big streech

On the other hand, if there were more people like sookie I could imagine that they could work with vampires as those that can't be glamoured (dunno, vampire banks or some shit)


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 14, 2009)

They could have also used the wooden bullets the preacher mentioned to take down Eric's senior.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 14, 2009)

my money goes to Godric being Eric's maker. Barry is interesting also. Marryanne got'em eatin dirt  . All in All a good killer of time. Oh i cant forget about laffayette getting buck on the furniture


----------



## jkingler (Jul 14, 2009)

Holy shit, I am loving s2 so far. Either it's way better than s1 or I am just really into the current plotlines (since I am eager to see how much they mirror the books').

And Jason's current story arc...tooooooo funny.


----------



## pfft (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG I fucking LOVED THIS PART! fuck yeah my lafayette is back and all good once more!  



Madonna said:


> I lol'd when Hoyt was all apologies "No vampire bill, I didn't do nothing to her. really"
> 
> and I must agree with Sookie, Bill is one self-hating vampire
> 
> also, am I the only one thinking that Godrick was some king in medieval europe and he is most likely Erics maker?


bill's self hatred seems like such a rip off from anne rice's character lame ass fucking Louis



G3ntleF!st said:


> Anybody notice Anubis Air on the plane, real subtle
> 
> At least Lost will be off air by the time they get into ancient Egyptian mythology if thats the direction this story is going.



and so does the egyptian connection if one is made. 

NOT that i mind; i love mythology. 

--------------

I knew that jason was gonna be wanting that woman; and I know she is trying to be a tease showing up in that room of his in her nightie.

and FUUUUUUUUUUCK i knew marianne was that goddamn monster and not daphne. I am sure she is making daphne do her bidding.

AND omg tara and eggs! wth

and FUUUUUUUUUUUCK sookie met another mind reader!

and lafayette drinking erics blood! omg that part was lulz. 


-------------
i dont know KNOW marianne is the monster but her claws seem like a good giveaway.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 14, 2009)

pfft said:


> bill's self hatred seems like such a rip off from anne rice's character lame ass fucking Louis



Then Eric must be a ripoff from Lestat, so it's all good...

Well I know he isn't that similar at all but you get my point..


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2009)

lolz the humpage was the best part of the whole show


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't mind rip offs if they're good rip offs.


Not that true bood is anything otherwordly, but it keeps me curious


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I don't mind rip offs if they're good rip offs.
> 
> 
> Not that true bood is anything otherwordly, but it keeps me curious



Because there's always a good chance a scene will come along you can jerk off to perhaps


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm beginning to see why you like Bateman so much...



Madonna said:


> I'm not so sure if Daphne the new waitress is in the same team as Maryann. she might, but she also could be a third party in that conflict



This is actually a good point... I wouldn't cross out the possibility of her being a past victim or somekind of hunter... Especially since the creators didn't want Maryanne to meet Daphne in this episode. Since I thought they would make a point of that when Daphne offered to come to the party...


----------



## pfft (Jul 14, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Then Eric must be a ripoff from Lestat, so it's all good...
> 
> Well I know he isn't that similar at all but you get my point..



------------
well the story does take place in Louisiana.  

-------------

BUT i wasnt really saying that exactly; i just said there are similrities between the two. 

and I love TRue Blood. fuck i even defended it in that fucking Hung thread.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 14, 2009)

I haven't read anything of Anne Rice except for watching the movie adaption of Interview with the vampire. So I can't really say much about rip off or not, nor do I care that much.. True blood is good no matter what...^^

And you had a fit with someone in the Hung thread?


----------



## pfft (Jul 14, 2009)

well they were dissing True Blood; actually alot of them were. 

and I think true blood is a damn decent show. 

they were comparing it to twilight and dracula and other vampire shit. fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 14, 2009)

Probably only seen a few episodes, I was a bit skeptic when I watched the first episode. True Blood grows on you....

But comparing it to fucking Twilight?

Well I won't say anything else... To each his own, I'm not a great judge of quality..

I'm sure True Blood has it's flaws as well, but I'm not ''skilled'' enough to notice them...


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 14, 2009)

well if TB took itself seriously it would be a fair comparison


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 15, 2009)

Just watched the new episode, and this was my favorite part.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2009)

Rob` said:


> yeh they must have jesus age vampires on their side



Godric is the oldest Vampire, but his appearance is that of a teen

Also when Eric said "i gotta fly" to lafayette i think he literally flew since in the books he can fly


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 17, 2009)

why don't u stfu with ur spoilers asshole


----------



## pfft (Jul 17, 2009)

damn got spoiled


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 18, 2009)

I only read the bottom comments...

You two saved me...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, I'll spoil you again

Godric is Brangellina's third baby.


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> why don't u stfu with ur spoilers asshole



How the fuck is that spoiling we already know his 2000+ years old and vamps dont age so you werent expecting a Old man were you?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 18, 2009)

We didn't know what he looked like, now we do prior to when the reveal episode aired, which we had not asked for. Our speculations have been spoiled.

I don't really care btw.


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2009)

Chances are they might change it from teen to early 20s tbh.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 18, 2009)

God, I want a new episode already.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 18, 2009)

lol you're still a wanker


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh shut it Bateman. That wasnt spoiling, the real spoils will shock motherfuckers.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> Oh shut it Bateman. That wasnt spoiling, the real spoils will shock motherfuckers.



lol i hope so....


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2009)

This twist as it stands you will never see coming. 

Also who has stash of Eric gifs?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> This twist as it stands you will never see coming.
> 
> Also who has stash of Eric gifs?



I have a few actually


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2009)

May you spare some please?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 18, 2009)

no i'm far too butt hurt right now to be nice to you


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2009)

But Bateman


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2009)

look, u did something wrong, just admit it and we'll all put it behind us.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> look, u did something wrong, just admit it and we'll all put it behind us.



Seriously i didnt spoil that much imo and im not saying i didnt spoil


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2009)

New episode tonight.  pek

Synopsis:


*Spoiler*: __ 



TRUE BLOOD 17: NEVER LET ME GO
Rated TVMA: ADULT LANGUAGE, ADULT CONTENT 	
Running Time: 52 minutes
Genre: Drama
In Dallas, Sookie connects with one of her own, then joins Bill and Eric for a strategic summit at the lair of the missing vampire, Godric, attended by his lieutenants, Stan and Isabel. Meanwhile, Jason shows his mettle at a Light of Day boot camp, and is rewarded for his hard work with a gift from Sarah. Rebuffed by Tara in her relocation efforts, Maryann decides to cast her spell on the Merlotte's staff, softening Tara up towards her new "family." Eric shares a little-known secret about his past with Bill, and Sookie makes a decision that might solve the Godric mystery--or get herself killed. (TVMA) (AC,AL)
Actors:
Director(s): JOHN DAHL


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 19, 2009)

True Blood is always epic


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 19, 2009)

new ep new ep new ep! Can't wait for it! 

Vaults spoiler was minimal, nothing too shocking, get over it.

Argh, I don't know what I'm looking forward to the most tonight, I guess seeing where Sookie and the other telepath plot goes will be interesting. Also what Eric wants with Lafayette, that should pretty fun.

oh...and seeing Jason with heavy weaponry =p


----------



## spaZ (Jul 19, 2009)

So it only takes 2 seconds to put on a spoiler tag....


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> But Bateman



I'm going to use Eric gifs to spite you soon


----------



## pfft (Jul 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Well, I'll spoil you again
> 
> Godric is Brangellina's third baby.



no that was pax. (idk for real )

he has to be like the 6th or some shit.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2009)

Orly, well you dont know the specific scene i wanted


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 19, 2009)

10 minutes fangbangers


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 19, 2009)

Jason got a handjob


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2009)

Lemme guess, it was the wife wasnt it


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 19, 2009)

No the bunk mate


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2009)

that bathtub scene was hot.

This was like a story episode , not much action.   still, some interesting developments.


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

Kagemizu said:


> No the bunk mate



 

What 

The 

Fuck


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm beginning to get sick of that music that comes on everytime Sookie and Bill have sex. Also WE STILL HAVEN'T SEEN SARAHS TITS


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2009)

u mean tara's tits? we haven't seen them, or jessicas, doubt we'll see those.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeh I know but upon hearing about the handjob scene I thought she'd at least have the common decency to be half naked at the time. What a bitch


----------



## Mori` (Jul 20, 2009)

Not the most action packed ep, the Godric/Eric flashback was hands down the best part of it I thought. That was Bills maker showing up at the end right?

Also...is it too obvious to think that Stans warmongering suggests he may have helped the dissapearance of Godric to further his desire for all out war? I kinda thought it was leading that way, but then thought the suggestion went too far >_>


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bill is going to be taken away  You cant disobey your maker  Now true blood is gonna start getting really interesting


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 20, 2009)

Rob` said:


> Yeh I know but upon hearing about the handjob scene I thought she'd at least have the common decency to be half naked at the time. What a bitch



Yep. Wish they'd quit teasing us and show her tits! Same with Daphne. No clear shot of them melons have been given yet. 

As for other stuff from last night.


*Spoiler*: __ 



- So Godric was Eric's maker. Interesting. I guess Eric is doing it all out of loyalty to the guy. But the flashback has me thinking. What if Eric is behind it ? A long thought out plot to avenge those 2 loyal Vikings friends of his. I know, a far out stretch but you never know. 

- I'm not buying Barry's story.  "I can't control it, I work here so I don't have to worry about my mind going crazy over hearing other people's thoughts, two humans being here are enough for me to up and quit." 

- The boot camp scenes were funny.   

- Sam once again brings up running into werewolves. Now, how about showing them.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone have a direct dl?


----------



## Xion (Jul 20, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Yep. Wish they'd quit teasing us and show her tits! Same with Daphne. No clear shot of them melons have been given yet.



The actress who plays Daphne supposedly has a "no nudity" clause in her contract.


----------



## olaf (Jul 20, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Anyone have a direct dl?


they should be somewhere on this page


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 20, 2009)

Xion said:


> The actress who plays Daphne supposedly has a "no nudity" clause in her contract.



Oh ... one of those chicks. 



Fuck!


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 20, 2009)

Madonna said:


> they should be somewhere on this page





Moridin said:


> Not the most action packed ep, the Godric/Eric flashback was hands down the best part of it I thought. *That was Bills maker showing up at the end right?*



Yeah, they wouldn't have shown the scene from last season of Bill being turned in the "last episode on TB..." segment if it had just been a new character. Hopefully she's extremely powerful.

So are the vampire's strength measured solely by their age, or as well as how powerful their maker was?

Because it's wrong how weak Bill is considering he's the main vamp of the show.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VrDJLfYB04[/YOUTUBE]

preview of episode 6...

I didn't expect to see Bill's maker so soon... Hope she won't simply be killed of in the near future...


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

Main vamp of the show  are you absolutely sure about that ?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 20, 2009)

Sure as hell isn't Eric.


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

O rly


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 20, 2009)

Ya rly


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

Seriously i will keep my mouth shut and i wont spoil but if you want i can spoiler tag it for you


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _I can already imagine what you mean_ 



something happens to Bill that will cause a shift resulting in Eric being the new male protagonist, presumably now that Bill's maker has come

Don't tell me whether I'm wrong or not.


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: _I can already imagine what you mean_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmmm 




And i asked Kenshin since we where discussing didnt even spoil him


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 20, 2009)

Is that a "hmmm, you on to something there" or a "hmmm, what a miserable fool"?


edit: NOOO DON'T TELL ME!


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

I wont spoil but its difficult being in this thread  I want someone who also reads southern vampire mysteries T__T


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 20, 2009)

I love True Blood so much!!!!!!!!!!!! 


"I'll be your father, your brother, your child"


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm surprised you know me by Kenshin, Vault :taichou


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

Ofcourse i know its you Kenshin  

Saw the promo of next episode and all im saying is


----------



## Nathan (Jul 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> Ofcourse i know its you Kenshin
> 
> Saw the promo of next episode and all im saying is



Is the facepalm because you can tell that the tv show is slowly turning out different from the book?

I thought the promo looked good.

I have a book question for you though, is

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maryanne in the books?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 20, 2009)

It's different from the book


----------



## Hellion (Jul 20, 2009)

Why are Vampires so damn cool


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Is the facepalm because you can tell that the tv show is slowly turning out different from the book?
> 
> I thought the promo looked good.
> 
> ...



Yes because its going to ruin what really happened  i really hope it ends up being right. Its one of those key moments in the whole series of the novel. 

And Bateman most of the characters in the book pwn the series the main one being Eric ?___? Eric isnt all that serious an isnt anti hero like in the book his just a 1000 year old sarcastic vampire  his more goofy too 


*Spoiler*: __ 



No but her kind are in the book


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> Yes because its going to ruin what really happened  i really hope it ends up being right. Its one of those key moments in the whole series of the novel.
> 
> And Bateman most of the characters in the book pwn the series the main one being Eric ?___? Eric isnt all that serious an isnt anti hero like in the book his just a 1000 year old sarcastic vampire  his more goofy too
> 
> ...



I know, read some stuff about the books and was going to buy in WH Smiths but I got some milky bars instead


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

Dont tell me you got milky way 

You missed out  Book 2 is my fav and its a trainwreck atm in true blood  Fucking up too much


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> Dont tell me you got milky way
> 
> You missed out  Book 2 is my fav and its a trainwreck atm in true blood  Fucking up too much



I read what happen in the end, trust me I do not think I'm missing out.


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

Reading little summaries <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Actual reading the book

If you spoiled yourself why was you butthurt about me "spoiling" then


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> Reading little summaries <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Actual reading the book
> 
> If you spoiled yourself why was you butthurt about me "spoiling" then



I had no idea what *A* character looked like 

I wanted to be surprised 

And fuck actual reading, I would  actually read It if had the ending that i wanted. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I am a fan of a certain pairing that should have been ever lasting


----------



## Serp (Jul 20, 2009)

Fucking great episode today, I am really feeling a Viking set or Eric set right about now.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 20, 2009)

The black guy Tara is having sex with should buy t shirts. I have never seen in wearing one, so distracting


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I had no idea what *A* character looked like
> 
> I wanted to be surprised
> 
> ...



I know what you mean but if they went with the book, true blood would be tons better not that the show isnt amazing as it is. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Since you spoiled yourself i might as well


*Spoiler*: __ 



You see what i mean it hurts because you dont fully understand it. the next episode as well something important very important is going to happen but looking at the promo they fucked it up and its not gonna make sense. In the book Eric doesnt just start getting interested in Sookie in the book he always was fascinated with Sookie and he liked her from the start, he even used to flirt with her in a "im bill's sheriff nothing you can do" kinda way


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> I know what you mean but if they went with the book, true blood would be tons better not that the show isnt amazing as it is.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Eric

I like him a lot but I like Bill more, sorry 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Billx Sookie foreva 





 they killed it


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

You havent even tried the other one yet Bateman you will see how amazing it will be 


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is like a big big spoiler 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Turn away now mortal 





*Spoiler*: __ 



No seriously Bateman you gonna hate it but Ok 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Sookie stackhouse becomes Mrs Northman


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> You havent even tried the other one yet Bateman you will see how amazing it will be
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 /wrist


I hate life


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

I told you not to click 

And what i told you is 100% canon 

Also


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bill kinda becomes fodder after this book and the next


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> I told you not to click
> 
> And what i told you is 100% canon
> 
> ...



From the summaries I could tell, thankfully the show won't take the same direction


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

How much would you bet on that?


----------



## Serp (Jul 20, 2009)

I can't decide do I want to click those spoilers


----------



## Nathan (Jul 20, 2009)

The show is definitely not taking that direction, Alan Bell even stated so that he wants to deviate from the books greatly.

Also, Stephen Moyer is listed as the second person in the credits after Anna Paquin, sooo he's definitely not

*Spoiler*: __ 



going anywhere or becoming fodder


.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2009)

Preacher lady as such a blowjob mouth.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm glad the show doesn't follow the path of the books too much, means if I fancy seeing what the books did some day I'll have more to enjoy.

New preview looks good. 

I had a thought...What happens to a vampire if their maker dies? I mean, it seems your maker is able to exercise considerable control over you, I wonder if you are just freed of that control or whether anything bigger might happen. If it's the latter that would sure explain Eric wanting to know where the fuck Godric is at


----------



## Serp (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you think a maker only has power over their direct fledging or everyone in their bloodline like Godric being able to punk Pam, (and not because he is so much older and awesome, but rather because he was her makers maker.)


----------



## olaf (Jul 21, 2009)

he could do that easily, telling Eric to tell her to do this or that


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes you cant disobey your maker no matter what.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> How much would you bet on that?



I'd bet your life on it


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok if i lose then you are my maker if i win its the other way around  

That means you cant disobey the commands of the other 

Deal ?


----------



## olaf (Jul 21, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Also, Stephen Moyer is listed as the second person in the credits after Anna Paquin, sooo he's definitely not
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


you do know that credits listing could change even midseason (well, that usually happens when a guest star becomes recuring character)

what I'm saying, credits mean shit when it comes to next seasons plot


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> Ok if i lose then you are my maker if i win its the other way around
> 
> That means you cant disobey the commands of the other
> 
> Deal ?



Deal


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 21, 2009)

I only hope something nasty happens with the happy Maryanne family soon...
I'm longing to see something actually happen there, rather than keep this facade up forever...


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 21, 2009)

Good episode this week again.  I loved seeing the Eric flashback they could show a few more of those.  Jessica and Hoyt are still adorable.  

Maryanne was kinda being devious with her whole "grandma-ish" getup in the kitchen.  

I'm really looking forward to seeing the upcoming episodes.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 21, 2009)

I hate Maryanne, I have no idea why she's so interested in Tara. And I do not trust the black she's sleeping with it


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, her interest in Tara is a bit much.  I'm not sure exactly what she needs from Tara that she couldn't get from someone else (if she is just looking for another person to follow her around like Eggs).  She's very manipulative and Tara just doesn't see it.  I really just want to know what Maryann's story is.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 21, 2009)

Tara must be pretty special If she's worth all that


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 21, 2009)

Perhaps she just chooses her pets/followers like that... and doesnt let them go once she's decided on someone...


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 21, 2009)

The Tara and Maryanne angle may be that Tara may be immune to that hypnosis.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 21, 2009)

OMG I finally caught up with TB. :')!!

At first I thought Maryann had pure intentions, but good gawd her ~vibrating voodoo magic~ is starting to annoy me. D:!!!


----------



## Gooba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, no dissing Ensign Ro!

This season seems to be a lot of people meeting other people like them.


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 21, 2009)

Great casting with the actor who's playing Godric - that flashback to him turning Eric was one of the highlights of the series for me. That relationship really fascinates me and I hope we get to see Eric/Godric interacting in present-day. I'm curious to see what Godric's modern-day look is since tribal tatts aren't really in vogue at the moment.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2009)

i can't remember, how is that he cut his hair? can vamps do that?


----------



## olaf (Jul 22, 2009)

they can

remember that ep in the begining of the season where pam was dying/bleaching Erics hair and he got blood all over himself and he was like "pam's gonna be pissed" and then she cut his hair shorter


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2009)

Hair still continues to grow on corpses.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 22, 2009)

> Hair still continues to grow on corpses.


No it doesn't, the flesh deteriorates so it looks like the hair sticks out more, same with fingernails.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 22, 2009)

Fuck that Ashley Jones chick (new waitress) is hot.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 22, 2009)

I bet Eric still has a grudge on Godric for killing his Viking buddies, how can he let that go and admire the guy?

More importantly, what's gonna happen when Sookie meets Jason at the church?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2009)

i remember that part about eric's hair, but i don't understand how a vampire can change his appearence if they are stuck the way they died.

sookie is gonna beat jason's ass.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 22, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Perhaps she just chooses her pets/followers like that... and doesnt let them go once she's decided on someone...



If that's it then it's pretty stupid


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 22, 2009)

damn...though she's not the type of woman i normally go for that, reverends wife has this soft & sweet innocent quality to her that gets me hard whenever she's with stackhouse.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 22, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> If that's it then it's pretty stupid



Yeah.. it might be a bit weak.. What did you have in mind though?


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 22, 2009)

Also: the spoken Swedish in this series is really fucking hard to understand most of the time. Skarsgård being the exception of course. They really need to practice it a bit more. Lady Gaga did in that music video of hers


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 22, 2009)

They only ever spoke Swedish in the flashback right?


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 22, 2009)

He speaks Swedish with his female vampire friend.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 22, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Also: the spoken Swedish in this series is really fucking hard to understand most of the time. Skarsg?rd being the exception of course. They really need to practice it a bit more. Lady Gaga did in that music video of hers


i'm sure swedish sounded a bit different 1000 years ago so just chalk it up to "historical accuracy" and you'll sleep better...


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 22, 2009)

I think Pam's swedish sounds ok... Some places they talk very silent so it would be a bit hard to understand it without subs.. Pam sort of looks like a female viking from a comic I read when i was a kid.. something about her hair and looks in general...


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

Was that bill's maker at the end of the new show??


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes Lorena...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 23, 2009)

either Stanley(?) abducted Godrick or Godrick himself is scheming something in order to draw out his enemies...


thats my theory anyway.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I bet Eric still has a grudge on Godric for killing his Viking buddies, how can he let that go and admire the guy?
> 
> More importantly, what's gonna happen when Sookie meets Jason at the church?



He has no choice you cant hold a grudge against your maker and you cant do nothing you cant even disobey them. Besides what can Eric do to Godric since Godric >>> Eric


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 23, 2009)

Vault said:


> He has no choice you cant hold a grudge against your maker and you cant do nothing you cant even disobey them. Besides what can Eric do to Godric since Godric >>> Eric



Wow, pussy control at it's finest


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

Then how do you describe how Bill hates his maker, and Jessica doesn't really like Bill either.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

Hating your maker doesnt mean you can disobey them.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 23, 2009)

Bill is going to get raped next episode, actually raped...


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

Fuck its really hard not spoiling in this thread, was about to make a joke but thats for later


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

Still I don't get how he respects him so much.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

That is a true blood thing  Exclusive to it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 23, 2009)

Vault said:


> Fuck its really hard not spoiling in this thread, was about to make a joke but thats for later



I hate you


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

Bateman atleast i aint spoiling 

Some makers are bastard Kenshin they force their sires to have sex with em and since they cant deny the order they must comply, Lorena is the culprit here also....

Anyway since we already know Godric is the maker, i might aswell tell you something but it might be spoiling 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dont click 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Godric isnt the maker in the books his maker was actually a bastard who smexed Eric


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

That's not really a spoiler so it's cool, what else has been different from the books so far?


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

I dont want people coming at me saying i spoiled when though thats not really a spoiler 


*Spoiler*: _Here it is_ 



The portrayal of some characters is different, Eric and Pam are the immediate ones which come to mind. Pam acts somewhat like a kid in the books and Eric well Eric isnt as "evil" as he is in the books. Maryann isnt in the book but her kinda are, also Jason never joins the fellowship


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _@Vault_ 



I also read that Lafayette should have been dead in the season two premiere, but I guess since a lot of people like him and the actor won a award so they decided to keep him.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah Lafayatte was meant to die  Oh and that basement shit didnt happen again Eric isnt that evil in the book. His actually a cool dude


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So then I guess the relationship with Eric and Sookie in the novel isn't gonna happen since Lafayette didn't die which probably means that Bill is gonna keep a big role in the upcoming seasons.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It all depends on this coming Lorena arc because thats when things between Sookie and Bill fall apart. You need to know that Sookie and Eric is gonna happen because Eric has a bigger fan base and the actor even mention there are going to get closer


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 23, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i'm sure swedish sounded a bit different 1000 years ago so just chalk it up to "historical accuracy" and you'll sleep better...



It did sound very different from today's - in fact it sounded quite a lot like today's Icelandic, of which I can only understand a word here and there - but again, I'm not just talking about the flashback. Also, the fact that they all tried to speak modern Swedish in the flashback kind of defeats your point.


----------



## olaf (Jul 23, 2009)

I think it was posted on previous page


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 23, 2009)

Bill gets molested


----------



## olaf (Jul 23, 2009)

I have to say that morning bed scene between sookie and bill made me really care about their relationship. for the very first time

I mean, Bill opening like that, it doesn't happen very often


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 23, 2009)

Sookie opening her mouth during the Vamp meeting felt real awkward, to say the least...i half expected one of them to backhand her for speaking out of place when in the presence of her betters.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Jul 23, 2009)

Are we going to see more of the vampire Isabel? I know she probably won't be that important but she's crazy sexy.

Spoil Me.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm expecting some dallas vampires to live up to the bad reputation they have...


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 23, 2009)

Godric and Chuck Bass from Gossip Girl look like long lost brothers. LOL D:


----------



## Xion (Jul 23, 2009)

1.) Bill and Sookie need to STFU. They are so annoying together. Same old moochie moochie and sass. Slap a bitch Bill!

2.) Maryanne is awesome as is her little cabal. 99% chance she is the season's big thing. Like Rene was in Season One with the whole Bon Temps killer scenario.

3.) Eric>>>>>>>Bill.

4.) Lorena annoys me, but it's an interesting scenario nonetheless.

5.) I hate the FotS, especially if book stuff follows through (never read it, but I troll IMDB boards and spoiler haven there, I think I might have gotten spoiled for later this TB season as well  which is good and bad as some real awesome shit goes down ) and Jason is a dipshit.

6.) Godric would have impressed me more if I didn't see a picture of the actor before I saw him here. Looks like some kid from All That! *shudders* But still nice performance here. The flashback was a little out of place though lol.

7.) Sookie: "One of you two Dallas vamps could be a traitor, so I think I'll tell you my plan for infiltrating the FotS." Dumb broad.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 23, 2009)

Xion said:


> 1.) Bill and Sookie need to STFU. They are so annoying together. Same old moochie moochie and sass. Slap a bitch Bill!
> 
> 
> 
> 3.) Eric>>>>>>>Bill.



    right here


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 23, 2009)

I just hope they wont introduce Werewolves this season, there's enough stuff going on at the moment... And it could be spared for some other time..


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, Sam mentioned werewolves he met. I think they're be included, I really wanna find out about that thing that attacked Sookie a few episode ago...


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 23, 2009)

I know he mentioned them, but they shouldn't be included while they're dealing with Maryanne... imo...

As for the Minotaur I agree.. we need to hear more about it..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 23, 2009)

the thing that attacked sookie seems like maryanne transformed.

And werewolves have been mentioned 2x now right?  Seems like they should arrive eventually.

Btw, xion is right on number 7.  spill the plan to a possible traitor


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 23, 2009)

Vault said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on this coming Lorena arc because thats when things between Sookie and Bill fall apart. You need to know that Sookie and Eric is gonna happen because Eric has a bigger fan base and the actor even mention there are going to get closer




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was mentioned in an interview with Alan Ball, the producer of _True Blood_, that the relationship between Eric and Sookie will strengthen, but not necessary with Sookie's consent. He clarified by saying she would be uncontrollably "attracted" to him, after some event involving Bill.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2009)

Xion said:


> 3.) Eric>>>>>>>Bill.



You win


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 25, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It was mentioned in an interview with Alan Ball, the producer of _True Blood_, that the relationship between Eric and Sookie will strengthen, but not necessary with Sookie's consent. He clarified by saying she would be uncontrollably "attracted" to him, after some event involving Bill.




*Spoiler*: __ 



There was a interview with Alan Ball in Entertainment weekly this week.  He roughly says this same thing.  So, it looks like we can expect more of Eric and Sookie to be coming in the next season or towards the back half of this one.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2009)

Watching episode 2 of season 2. I still say Sam is the best character on the show. I just like the guy.


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

sams a puss. as said by that one guy.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm most interested in Jason's storyline right now, and then it looks like Bill's story might get interesting.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2009)

I hate Jason's character, annoying and not funny.


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2009)

the free bath rub sceane was....

lulz

But seriously i want to see war happen between the church and the vamps


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 25, 2009)

I like Lorena's dialect from the preview..


----------



## Nathan (Jul 25, 2009)

Most likely futile attempt to sum up the Hinata situation.

Here's a comic-con trailer for True Blood Season 2 and its remaining episodes. It's VERY SPOILERY but very yummy at the same time. So beware.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Jul 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I hate Jason's character, annoying and not funny.



Don't forget he's dumb as box of rocks.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Watching episode 2 of season 2. I still say Sam is the best character on the show. I just like the guy.


Then your watching it wrong.


~Dominiacan!Prinz~ said:


> Don't forget he's dumb as box of rocks.



Box of _hammers_. Dumb as a box of hammers.

I'm officially caught up. Eggs is a fucking


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 26, 2009)

Sam has gatta be the worst boss EVER...he fires NOONE.

"Of course you can have your job back Lafayette, I forgot all about your 2 week hiatus with no explaination...by the way, I fucked your cousin."


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Sam has gatta be the worst boss EVER...he fires NOONE.
> 
> "Of course you can have your job back Lafayette, I forgot all about your 2 week hiatus with no explaination...by the way, I fucked your cousin."



Naw, that's just how it is when you have you have your friends work for you. 

Plus he still needs to be considered an equal oppurtunity employer


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Then your watching it wrong.
> 
> 
> Box of _hammers_. Dumb as a box of hammers.
> ...



Lol well then i must not like the real show, cause i hate alot of the other characters


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

Nathan said:


> this one!
> 
> Here's a comic-con trailer for True Blood Season 2 and its remaining episodes. It's VERY SPOILERY but very yummy at the same time. So beware.



That was epic  
Now it's gonna be harder to wait for each episode though


----------



## olaf (Jul 26, 2009)

they're gonna sell 

fffffffffffffffffffffff

too bad I can't buy it


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

That site was meant as faux advertising for the premiere.


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2009)

Only online purchase?

And yes it has been confirmed its not fake Kenshin


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2009)

ah jeez now i can't for all the new episode


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2009)

^^ Lol what?


----------



## olaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> That site was meant as faux advertising for the premiere.


I think you can really buy it now

16$ for 4 pack


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

It redirects me to HBO Shop now that I've tried it, but it won't load.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

* Meticulously crafted, the Tru Blood Drink is an exact replica of the bottle design as seen on True Blood. The 14oz glass Tru Blood bottle is stained in a rich red, with raised Tru Blood English lettering and matching Japanese Kanji.

    * This blood orange flavored soda is slightly tart, lightly sweet and subtly carbonated. Designed to taste great while matching the appearance of Bill’s favorite drink, the drink pours like a regular soda, but with the standing appearance in a glass is stormy and mysterious.


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2009)

This is what is in Tru blood 



> red wine mixed with vodka, vicodin, viagra, ecstasy and the blood of European royalty


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

I bet it's 



> orange flavored soda is slightly tart, lightly sweet and subtly carbonated.


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2009)

You didnt read the article i see xD thats what Alan Ball said when he was joking about tru blood.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh, I didn't. I wonder how long it would take you to die after you'd drink that.


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2009)

Depends if the European Blood does have a STI


----------



## Mori` (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm taking it as an awesome sign that every Sunday night I find myself looking forward to waking up in the morning and grabbing the new episode ^^ 

Lorena time!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 26, 2009)

I feel like I must share this GIF with y'all. 

-snip-


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2009)

Now that i think about it sookie kinda annoys me now


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 26, 2009)

It's nice seeing Sam getting some until I saw his rape face.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 26, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Now that i think about it sookie kinda annoys me now



She has her moments.  It depends on the episode for me.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

Just watched the comic con panel and it was kinda funny to see Eric's actor get asked way more questions than any other actor. Too many fangirls.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2009)

May be the odd one here but Eric is a meh character. Annoying stereotypical quite yet deadly vampire. So meh.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 27, 2009)

nothing to see here


----------



## Xion (Jul 27, 2009)

Holy fucking shit that episode was bad ass!

Shit just got real!


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2009)

I watched a little bit of it to give it another chance and what do I see? An orgy in the middle of a forest. Never giving this show another chance.


----------



## Xion (Jul 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> I watched a little bit of it to give it another chance and what do I see? An orgy in the middle of a forest. Never giving this show another chance.



Judge an entire show by a disjoint scene void of context and previous events?


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2009)

Xion said:


> Judge an entire show by a disjoint scene void of context and previous events?



Well, I turned it on during this slut going down on a guy and then the scene changed to some dudes kidnapping this dude and then the scene goes to a wild sex party.

So that's like two scenes back to back sex.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 27, 2009)

Xion said:


> Holy fucking shit that episode was bad ass!
> 
> Shit just got real!


Hellz yeah


Chee said:


> I watched a little bit of it to give it another chance and what do I see? An orgy in the middle of a forest. Never giving this show another chance.





*Spoiler*: _Not really a spoiler but meh_ 



So.....Bill use to be cool, Hoyt has become a man, and Sookie continues to annoy the balls out of me.




Good ep


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 27, 2009)

^ yeah, bill used to be cool, remember those 3 crazy ass vampires he hung out with?

I don't know how Sookie pussy whipped him so badly...those thighs must be the gates to heaven.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 27, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> ^ yeah, bill used to be cool, remember those 3 crazy ass vampires he hung out with?
> 
> I don't know how Sookie pussy whipped him so badly...those thighs must be the gates to heaven.



I hate Sookie so muchs just adds to it. I hate Anna Paquin in general, but good i hate Sookie.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 27, 2009)

Ugh, Marryann and her vibrating shit is getting old. At least they're getting somewhere with her plot now that it turns out Daphane is Marryann's pig. D: 

The Jessica & Hoyt scene was so cute!! :')

Gawd, once again Sookie is useless.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2009)

jessica is so fucking hot


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 27, 2009)

So who's the real main villain here? 

It's kinda confusing with the pastor, Maryanne, Eric (Who I'm not sure is a villain at all) and Bill's maker etc. Which of them is the MAIN villain really?




narutosimpson said:


> jessica is so fucking hot



I thought it was just me... Suddenly she appears to be 10x times hotter then before


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 27, 2009)

Awesome episode .......


*Spoiler*: __ 



- My theory on Barry being the spy might work after all. It just needed a human close to the inner circle. In comes Hugo. 

- Not sure what to make out of Marryann and her crazy shit other than that she knows how to throw a sex party. 

- I guess the red head waitress also has a no nude clause like the chick who plays Daphne. Her being the only chick with a bra on at the orgy gave it away.  Too bad. She has a nice rack.

- I want Bill to go back to that blood thirsty fuck from the prohibition era. If him being taken away from Sookie will do that. Then make it happen.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 27, 2009)

She's always been hot, but this episode was good enough to remind us of the fact, for sure. <3


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been trying to keep up to date on the episodes but I missed them after the third because we switched to Dish and it's no longer recording. Anyone know where I can find the episodes online?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 27, 2009)

i'm sick of that vibrating bitch...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 27, 2009)

SAM NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I lol'd when that guy compared bestiality and i*c*st to adultery. But It's no where close to doing it a vampire...or a dude, A DUDE WHO IS A VAMPIRE  


Great episode


EDIT
Also evil Bill = is sexy


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 27, 2009)

ah thanks

hadn't even considered mininova


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 27, 2009)

Akio Shock said:


> So who's the real main villain here?
> 
> It's kinda confusing with the pastor, Maryanne, Eric (Who I'm not sure is a villain at all) and Bill's maker etc. Which of them is the MAIN villain really?
> 
> ...



Theres not going to be a main villian because the stories are so fragmented. Last season every single event lead to Rene being the killer, but this season there are two major stories going on, so it won't be one main villian


----------



## Mori` (Jul 27, 2009)

holy shit, that was a pretty awesome ep.

I knew Lorena would be lots of fun, but I didn't realised she'd be bloodbath sex fun! I wonder what eventually happened to get Bill to change from what he was to what he is now, I guess we'll find out eventually ^^

Eric is so funny, and yet he's still got some kind of a primal edge to him. I wonder if we'll see him lose it this series, I'd like to see Eric get really angry. Speaking of Eric, I'm really not sure what is up with the Lafayette stuff, although I always love seeing Pam it's kinda weird for them to want him to sell V. I'm leaning towards them wanting Lafayette to lead them towards someone else who might be dealing on a more major scale or something.

The fellowship of the sun stuff was again pretty good, Jason is always worth a laugh but it's getting a little sad to see how everyone around him manipulates him by telling him that what they want is what God wants. Preacher/Pastor Steve is riding pretty high on the crazy scale right now, Sookie and Hugo should have thought up an inconspicuous phrase that could be used for Sookie to alert Hugo if she did overhear something that threatened their safety.

So it looks like we know for sure that Maryanne is the big bad minotaur thingy, but I like the whole ritual thing going on around it. I assume Sam is about to become the sacrifice, but then I assume he'll live it out...except I don't really know how. Also Daphne as the pig was an interesting twist, didn't really see that one coming at all!

Lastly for Hoyt, what a lovely man he is. I'm glad that relationship seems to be working out for the best!


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 27, 2009)

Shouldn't the female Vampire that owns the guy that Sookie is with, be able to hear when they are in distress?


----------



## LayZ (Jul 27, 2009)

This show is on some other shit.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 27, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Shouldn't the female Vampire that owns the guy that Sookie is with, be able to hear when they are in distress?



Not if she planned it


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> I watched a little bit of it to give it another chance and what do I see? An orgy in the middle of a forest. Never giving this show another chance.



You don't like forests?


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 27, 2009)

So what's everyone think of the camp for the devotees of the church?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok so as I type this I'm about 20 mins in and I've got to say those bastards had better not plan on tying Godric up!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 27, 2009)

Eggs, Tara, and Jessica are so unbelievably hot.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2009)

The orgy was cool, and watching tara getting nailed was hot.  It was wild when sookie read their minds and they already figured out they were in trouble.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2009)

I spy with my little eye





A plot?

This is allthis episode was. Sooki infiltrating,  Lafayete dealing, an orgy in the forest, Jason continuing to be the cute retarded puppy and Tara continuing to be confused.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 27, 2009)

Jessica...damn, i'd fangbang that


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2009)

The only bangable charactes are tara and sookie.

The last one because then I'dd have a reason to ask her for the X-Men Cast's phone numbers


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jul 27, 2009)

This is my moms current favorite show. I havent seen it yet but I've heard its really good. I like the theme song to it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 27, 2009)

Never expected Tara to be getting it doggy style


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2009)

Jesus hell, Deborah Ann Woll is so god damn sexy~


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 27, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Shouldn't the female Vampire that owns the guy that Sookie is with, be able to hear when they are in distress?



The better question is, what would Bill have done to help Sookie? Wasn't it still hella bright out at the time?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 27, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Never expected Tara to be getting it doggy style



all women get it doggy style at least once in their lives...


Cosmo says its a womans favorite position


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> The better question is, what would Bill have done to help Sookie? Wasn't it still hella bright out at the time?



no it was nighttime


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 27, 2009)

They cut it a bit short with Bill and Lorena this week, outside the flashback at least.. Just seemed a bit weird leaving Lorena to force herself on Bill and then not show any of it until next episode:=)


----------



## Corruption (Jul 27, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Jessica...damn, i'd fangbang that



Agreed. 

I wonder how old Lorena is?


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 27, 2009)

Is she older than Eric?
Since she said ''It's too bad I didn't turn you'' or was that just a remark not meant to be taken that literally?

I don't know, is her age mentioned in the books?
Not that that it's a big deal for me anyway..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2009)

thing about jessica is she's 16, but she's hot


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2009)

Age don't matter no mo' for Jessica, really. She's in that body until she's destroyed.

Besides, Deborah Ann Woll is more than legal.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2009)

Finally caught up, so far this season is pretty good, much better then the first. Hope it can keep up.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 27, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> The better question is, what would Bill have done to help Sookie? Wasn't it still hella bright out at the time?





narutosimpson said:


> no it was nighttime



This.

Besides, wouldn't Bill need to be invited in before he can whoop some ass ? He'd be stuck outside while Preacher had his way with Sookie.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 27, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> no it was nighttime





Bear Walken said:


> This.
> 
> Besides, wouldn't Bill need to be invited in before he can whoop some ass ? He'd be stuck outside while Preacher had his way with Sookie.



Waitaminute, didn't it go straight from that sunny church to her getting trap almost instantly? And I dunno if he'd need to be invited in. I dunno if it's consider a residence or just a place like Sam's bar


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 28, 2009)

yeah, a church isn't a home...but either way Gabe would whooped his ass. He has church training


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Waitaminute, didn't it go straight from that sunny church to her getting trap almost instantly? And I dunno if he'd need to be invited in. I dunno if it's consider a residence or just a place like Sam's bar



No. They were walked around at it was night-time by the time they were shoved in. This was shown by the shutters opening at the hotel room.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 29, 2009)

the piano room scene and the "hotel feast" are probably among the best scenes in the show so far,  "FUCK prohibition" :amazed

And bill's badass singing


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 29, 2009)

haha Andy's character cannot be explained. What is his purpose anymore?


----------



## Cel (Jul 29, 2009)

Comic relief.. the show can't be serious 100% of the time


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 29, 2009)

Crank dat Belfleur


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 29, 2009)

Cel said:


> Comic relief.. the show can't be serious 100% of the time



really, the show is only serious about 10% of the time


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 29, 2009)

Finally watched Sunday's episode.  Jason really makes me laugh, he can pretty much be talked into believing anything...


----------



## pfft (Jul 30, 2009)

finally watched the latest episode; and it was better than last weeks thats for sure. 
is sam gonna be a sexual sacrifice?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2009)

It is certainly starting to look that way.


----------



## pfft (Jul 30, 2009)

What was crazy and kinda pissed me off was how Hugo didn't notice Sookie acting all nervous and trying to get them to leave. sookie should hit him around. 

oh and when Egg's was freaking out earlier... did anyone else laugh?


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Jul 30, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> haha Andy's character cannot be explained. What is his purpose anymore?



To laugh at

"I know that pig! Hey pig!"


----------



## Corruption (Jul 31, 2009)

An epileptic on meth!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2009)

I heard this was a good show. Maybe I'll get into it.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 1, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> I heard this was a good show. Maybe I'll get into it.



It's pretty addictive.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW, that was the greatest episode.  So many developements and cool stuff happening.  I was so surprised at sookies ability and how fast everybody moved at the end.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 3, 2009)

OMG best ep ever


----------



## Dango (Aug 3, 2009)

i'm ashamed to say i'm only watching this for the eric northman bits ]:


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow Jason Knows Kung Fu....Who knew


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 3, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Wow Jason Knows Kung Fu....Who knew



That scene made me like Jason a little bit. I dunno, something about the fact that he flipped out when dude dissed Sookie....it was just awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> That scene made me like Jason a little bit. I dunno, something about the fact that he flipped out when dude dissed Sookie....it was just awesome.



I know Right

Was he in the Marines or some thing?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 3, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I know Right
> 
> Was he in the Marines or some thing?



The actor? I dunno.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> The actor? I dunno.



No Jason, he Stomped that guy way to Easily


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 3, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> No Jason, he Stomped that guy way to Easily



Naw, he's just a black belt in Redneck Whoop Yo Ass


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Naw, he's just a black belt in Redneck Whoop Yo Ass



:amazed

that Guy was lucky to Walk away with his life


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 3, 2009)

jason was a quarterback, and in good shape, so he should be able to hold his own.  Sookie rape!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 3, 2009)

So freaking good.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQF8nOuMNyA[/YOUTUBE]

Just watch it.... That's all im saying...


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 3, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> OMG best ep ever



I don't know about that. Next week's episode looks like it might blow this one out of the water. 



narutosimpson said:


> *jason was a quarterback, and in good shape, so he should be able to hold his own. * Sookie rape!



Plus, there was the military style boot camp he took part in. They taught him too well. 

More on last night's episode .....


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Poor Daphne. I'm gonna miss her rack. 

- I guess Barry is off the hook. Well, at least off my theory of him being the traitor.

- Hugo, you little bitch! "Wah! She won't turn me ... Wah! Now I'm gonna get her back by joining the Sun ... Wah! Gabe's going to rape me next!"

- I guess the preacher wife also has an no nude contract. 

- Can't wait to see how the church has been able to hold Godric for so long. The guy shows up looking unharm & saves Sookie from Gabe's cock. Then in the preview we have Eric bargaining himself for Godric's release !? Wonder what they got that's keeping him there. 

- Looks like Andy has somewhat of a purpose now. He's the friend that's gonna save this devil worshiping town.


----------



## olaf (Aug 3, 2009)

why did I read that thread on /tv/ 

why did I look at the spoilers

WHY

now I know why's and how's of the Godrick abduction

T_T


also I wonder if Sam will join forces withandy to save the town from the devil worshipers


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 3, 2009)

was it ep 7 or 8 that was on last night?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 3, 2009)

Episode 7...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 3, 2009)

Holy shit I just watched the ep and...fuck me!! That last 10 minutes was off the chain. Possibly the best episode of the entire series so far. I'll write more when my thoughts are slightly more coherent.

gotta watch next ep trailer. FUUUCK


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQF8nOuMNyA[/YOUTUBE]



this show is so good. it's like a movie trailer.

and those christians are crazy. the swear, kill and rape ppl in the name of god or whatever.

at first the show seemed like an x-rated twilight, but now it's just getting better and better.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 3, 2009)

So Godric was just chillin' the whole time down there huh?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 3, 2009)

they said godric was down there, sookie was looking for him .  He must have some more special abilities.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 3, 2009)

Man what a great episode.  I just saw the trailer:  Eric what are you doing 
Man Hugo is a bitch

And HoytxJessica is pek


----------



## Smash_2451 (Aug 3, 2009)

Bloody great episode.

Though Anna Paquin rape probably would've had me sitting in silence and contemplating whether to be jealous or enraged at the guy for doing it.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone else realize that the fixed the fangs this season. I remember last season they were too close, but this season they look great


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 3, 2009)

i suspect Sookie and "Biiiiieeeeeeellll" aren't gonna fangbang much longer...


and fuck, Jason


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 3, 2009)

i think jessica's gonna kill hoyt.  Or convert him.  Something's gonna muss up those love birds.

And the los angeles scene was another superb bill and his maker scene.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 3, 2009)

What's the point of the preacher's wife to shoot Jason?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 3, 2009)

28 year old virgin. How old was Jessica before she turned into a vampire  btw


----------



## Nathan (Aug 3, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> 28 year old virgin. How old was Jessica before she turned into a vampire  btw



She was 16.


----------



## pfft (Aug 3, 2009)

Omg this episode was fucking filled with nonstop fucking awesome! 

Jason kicked some serious ass! 

Bill and his fucking maker bullshit! WTH! that bitch and bill are annoying me a bit. 
although the flashback scenes were awesome!

Hoyt and Jessica are kinda cute atm. cant wait till shit gets fucked up! 

Glad daphne is finally dead. dont fuck with sam like that  

andy - i luled 

they need to stop making Eric Godrics little fucking bitch though   

OMG the almost rape of sookie   at least make it a hot guy!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 3, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Anyone else realize that the fixed the fangs this season. I remember last season they were too close, but this season they look great



Yeah, I noticed that too.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a feeling Jason wasn't really shot. Remember those paintball guns him and the preacher were using? I find it hard to believe the wife would just shoot him like that, well I guess we'll see next episode.

And Jessica is hawt.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 4, 2009)

OH SNAP-- shits bout to get real now. 

I'm so excited to see Godric in action. :')


----------



## Xion (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow Godric certainly got fugly over the millennia.

Gained a few pounds and cut his wild hair.


----------



## pfft (Aug 4, 2009)

hahahaha OMG godric looked nasty with that long hair.


----------



## olaf (Aug 4, 2009)

but tell me one thing: what happened to barry at the end of the ep?

who snatched him inot his room?

not eric since he was long gone and not bill since lorena didn't let him open the door.

also, Lorena looks so fugly in the flashbacks, ewwwww dat hair. it looks like she kept family of mouses on her head


----------



## pfft (Aug 4, 2009)

^ I think Lorena is just not that pretty. 


and I forgot all about Barry getting snatched like that! 

I bet its Lorena or someone else?


----------



## Millennium Earl (Aug 4, 2009)

a good cliffhanger is the worst
hate having to wait an entire week for the show to continue =/


----------



## Mori` (Aug 4, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> What's the point of the preacher's wife to shoot Jason?



Que? I'd assume she's raging because she thinks Jason was working with Sookie, and that he's seduced her as some part of a vampire scheme. Now she's broken her marriage vows to a guy who's sister is a fangbanger.



Xion said:


> Wow Godric certainly got fugly over the millennia.
> 
> Gained a few pounds and cut his wild hair.



tell me about it, bring back the awesome hair ;_;



Madonna said:


> but tell me one thing: what happened to barry at the end of the ep?
> 
> who snatched him inot his room?
> 
> not eric since he was long gone and not bill since lorena didn't let him open the door.



That's an awesome point, I assumed it was bill/lorena but that really doesn't seem in keeping with the whole episode on their part. Would hope that if it is someone else it's someone interesting! 

What about Stan? If he overheard about Hugo and Sookie being trapped he could use that as leverage to get Isabella to consent to an all out attack on TFOTS?


----------



## olaf (Aug 4, 2009)

why would stan have a room in a hotel? doesn't he have a home of his own?

and from looks of it stan would raid the church with or without any proof of godrick being there


*Spoiler*: _and since we're talking about godrick_ 



​​


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2009)

Do you really expect him to have the same hair style for over a millennium


----------



## olaf (Aug 4, 2009)

no, not really

but equaly cool one


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2009)

But i think Eric had the same hair style until he changed it season 2


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 4, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Que? I'd assume she's raging because she thinks Jason was working with Sookie, and that he's seduced her as some part of a vampire scheme. Now she's broken her marriage vows to a guy who's sister is a fangbanger.



Jason already told everyone that Sookie was dating a vampire when he gave that speech before he got the honesty ring. I don't see how they (writers) are just ignoring that.


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 4, 2009)

That episode was awesome 

Andy - Great fucking comic relief and he might actually have a purpose now 

Sam - Hope he kills that pyscho satan/"god"/succubus bitch 

Jason - Kicked a giant rambo villian redneck's ass 

Bill/Master Subplot - Is getting rather dull and annoying fast suprisingly

Godrick - Badass 

Eric - Use to be badass now he's just a bitch of a badass 

Daphne - Gonna miss them tits


----------



## olaf (Aug 4, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Jason already told everyone that Sookie was dating a vampire when he gave that speech before he got the honesty ring. I don't see how they (writers) are just ignoring that.


yea I thought about that too

it's not like he confessed that to the minister, he shared that with a group and other people did have their own stories

and you must admit that there is difference between "my sister is fucking a vampire" and "my sister is telepath fucking a vampire and helping them with the case of 2000 year old vampire that is in your cellar"


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG  what is Northam doing in a Lady Gaga video?


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2009)

That paparazzi song :rofl Did you just notice


----------



## olaf (Aug 4, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> OMG *facepalm* what is Northam doing in a Lady Gaga video?



*Spoiler*: _you mean this?_ 









​


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 4, 2009)

wtf is that shit :S haha, he throws her over the side


----------



## olaf (Aug 4, 2009)

he's being awesome

and then he gets poisoned


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

Lady Gaga's a fangbanger.

Who would've thunk it


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2009)

So does this mean Andy is a somewhat supernatural if he cant be affected by Missy Maenad ?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> So does this mean Andy is a somewhat supernatural if he cant be affected by Missy Maenad ?



I was wondering that too. I've heard that in the books 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he and Bill are related, but I dunno


 Plus his cousin was affected by it, so I dunno. Maybe he's a werewolf


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah they are related, Bill even gives them money without them knowing its him since they hate vampires 




Werepanthers more like


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

Ya know, I've never liked the concept of were-animals that aren't werewolves.


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2009)

Werepanthers are real  


*Spoiler*: _Dont click people spoils all round_ 



Well in the books they are. One of the main character in True blood actually becomes one


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> Werepanthers are real
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Dont click people spoils all round_
> ...



I know. Still doesn't change my opinion


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Doesn't Sookie date a weretiger?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 4, 2009)

hmm... Andy as a werewolf would be awesome

''Turning this town into orgy from hell'' That was just golden...^^


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2009)

Vault spoiling again


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 4, 2009)

I've just given up hope of not being spoiled when I'm browsing a thread of a series adapted from books... or whatever... As long as I don't encounter MAJOR spoilers, I dont really give a shit anymore..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 4, 2009)

man, a were-panther would shit all over a werewolf's awesome tier...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 4, 2009)

what about a were-human?  that would be intense


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't like spoilers unless I ask for them.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 4, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> what about a were-human?  that would be intense



Man-Human would be intense yeah...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG Were-vampire


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Jason already told everyone that Sookie was dating a vampire when he gave that speech before he got the honesty ring. I don't see how they (writers) are just ignoring that.



i was thinking the same thing!!

anyways i want to see Godrick kick some ass


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 4, 2009)

And again, everyone forgets that Jessica is right next door. Oh well, gives her more time with Hoyt. 

Obviously, whats-her-face didn't shoot Jason with an actual gun. The sound effect was all wrong; shows will have either no sound or overly load sound. Her gun sounded very much like the paintball gun from a previous episode.

Would Bill's maker have dominance power over Jessica? "I command you as your maker's maker."


----------



## Easley (Aug 5, 2009)

Maryann is definitely a force to be reckoned with. I think this is why Bill goes to see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sophie-Anne Leclerq


He is probably given some advice on how to deal with Maenads - a tribute of some sort.


----------



## olaf (Aug 5, 2009)

Easley said:


> Maryann is definitely a force to be reckoned with. I think this is why Bill goes to see
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I had to google the name to know who it was

I think that spoilering it was too much since only those who already read the books would know who she is


----------



## Easley (Aug 5, 2009)

Madonna said:


> I think that spoilering it was too much since only those who already read the books would know who she is


The name might be unfamiliar to those who haven't read the books, but I've seen a True Blood preview with this character, so I thought it wise to use spoiler tags. Besides, the series isn't entirely faithful to this character so it would be a spoiler for book people too.


----------



## olaf (Aug 5, 2009)

really? she was in previews? which one


----------



## Easley (Aug 5, 2009)

Madonna said:


> really? she was in previews? which one


I can't find the full version, but at 1.30 she appears (mouth covered in blood, of course!)

OHLAWDWATHAPEN


----------



## Nathan (Aug 5, 2009)

Easley said:


> I can't find the full version, but at 1.30 she appears (mouth covered in blood, of course!)
> 
> stock



Wait.... Isn't that Jessica?


----------



## Easley (Aug 5, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Wait.... Isn't that Jessica?


She's similar, but... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Evan Rachel Wood - who plays Sophie-Anne Leclerq - is also a redhead.


Yes, they're hard to tell apart!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 5, 2009)

watch the spoilers please


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 5, 2009)

It was so tempting clicking on it but my will was strong


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 5, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> And again, everyone forgets that Jessica is right next door. Oh well, gives her more time with Hoyt.



I totally forgot that they were that close together.  I wonder how long she plans on stayed locked in with Hoyt.


----------



## pfft (Aug 5, 2009)

oh does anyone care about this kinda stuff? 

this fanclub



> It's true love for True Blood couple Anna Paquin and Stephen Moyer. The two are engaged to be married, reps for both actors on the HBO vampire series confirm to PEOPLE exclusively.
> 
> No further details were available.
> 
> ...



damn i never knew their age difference was so great.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh that's nice, true love.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 5, 2009)

dang, that's unexpected.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 5, 2009)

Good news for the two of them.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2009)

And for me, BillxSookie should be forever


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 6, 2009)

I didn't realize she was that much younger than him.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 6, 2009)

He either.  I guess I didn't realize he was that old.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 6, 2009)

^DEAD


----------



## Xion (Aug 6, 2009)

pfft said:


> oh does anyone care about this kinda stuff?
> 
> Link removed



You wouldn't know they were in love based upon their deadpan delivery and such.


----------



## Mellie (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats to the both of them. I keep forgetting Anna isn't from America


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 6, 2009)

KSF said:


> Congrats to the both of them. I keep forgetting Anna isn't from America



I've only seen her in True Blood and X Men, so I assumed she was the deep south


----------



## Xion (Aug 8, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I've only seen her in True Blood and X Men, so I assumed she was the deep south



Yeah I'm kind of surprised she's from New Zealand.

Though that would explain the shit accent.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 8, 2009)

it's funny how america imports actors to play americans  i still like her, but goddang


----------



## Xion (Aug 8, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> it's funny how america imports actors to play americans  i still like her, but goddang



We export their culture, so it's only right that we should import their actors.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 8, 2009)

Xion said:


> Yeah I'm kind of surprised she's from New Zealand.
> 
> Though that would explain the shit accent.



That;s no excuse. If McNulty can do a Baltimore accent, she can do a good Amercian Southern accent.

Also, if Bill can do, why can't she? Talent? Yeah probally talent.


----------



## Mellie (Aug 8, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> That;s no excuse. If McNulty can do a Baltimore accent, she can do a good Amercian Southern accent.
> 
> Also, if Bill can do, why can't she? Talent? Yeah probally talent.



Who's McNulty?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2009)

KSF said:


> Who's McNulty?



WTF! Educate yo'self now! =p


----------



## Mellie (Aug 8, 2009)

Can't access


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2009)

KSF said:


> Can't access



no trading post access?

the wire is unmissable television


----------



## Xion (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG that episode was amazing. 

Now shit gets real with Maryanne. :ho


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (Aug 9, 2009)

godric is BADASS


----------



## spaZ (Aug 9, 2009)

maybe 2-5 hours from now they usually come out.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 9, 2009)

Omg I could kiss you but wait fuck it *kisses Prinz~*

Edit: *Kisses Big Boss* as well ;P


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 10, 2009)

namikaze uzumaki said:


> godric is BADASS



I know right?

I like how he was talking to Lorena lol.


----------



## Big2hd (Aug 10, 2009)

godric is the man, he's like the Martin Luther King of vampires lol.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome episode, as usual it just left me wanting more. The stuff going down with Maryanne is crazy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2009)

wtf , will tara and edge gain powers?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2009)

the first half of the episode was exciting as hell, but the 3 quarter was like ...now what?   saved by the end though


----------



## Hellion (Aug 10, 2009)

OMG!  want this show to win an Emmy this year.  Godrick is .  Also it sucks that Jessica will always have a hymen.  I have to give the writers credit for that one


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2009)

Hellion said:


> OMG!  want this show to win an Emmy this year.  Godrick is .  Also it sucks that Jessica will always have a hymen.  I have to give the writers credit for that one



When I saw that I instantly thought of you and X-23


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok two things. 

1. Great episode. Was glued to it this time around. Sometimes i do other things while watching eps but this one from beginning to end was awesome. 

2. Godrick is a badass mother fucker. I know everyone likes Eric but I really don't. Godrick on the other hand is the badass leader vampire I wanted to see. Every time he's on screen he's a badass no matter what. 

And ending was awesome.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2009)

the cowboy vampire is badass too


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 10, 2009)

Godrick the MLK of Vamps 

I loled at the ending...what's that guy expecting to accomplish with that shit in a room full of immortals?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2009)

if he can do enough damage and maybe injure them till sunrise, he might kill a few.

is the actor that plays jason stackhouse american?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> if he can do enough damage and maybe injure them till sunrise, he might kill a few.
> 
> is the actor that plays jason stackhouse american?



This. I think sunrise is like two hours away max.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> is the actor that plays jason stackhouse american?



if he isn't I take my hat off to that guy, he plays a stupid bastard better than most


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2009)

Wouldn't the metals pierce them, causing some to die due to it being through there hearts? Or does that only work with stakes and metal just weakens them?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2009)

i think metal can kill them eventually, just like sunlight.  but wood thru heart must be instant.  But not silver thru heart  ?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i think metal can kill them eventually, just like sunlight.  but wood thru heart must be instant.  But not silver thru heart  ?



I doubt silver to the heart can do it, because it that was the case the fellowship wouldn't need stakes and wooden arrows, they could just use the silver.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2009)

what about splinters? how does that affect vamps?

also, it's cool how godric hardly has to eat anymore, old vampires are extremely efficient.

And the tara edge beating each other was pretty wild.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 10, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Godrick the MLK of Vamps
> 
> I loled at the ending...what's that guy expecting to accomplish with that shit in a room full of immortals?



Fook knows. I think this is going to be more of a plot device than anything. On one side Godric will probably want to go after Steve but nobody else. On the other hand hand a lot of Vampires will probably want to go after the entire Church. Political drama shit ensues. Anyways Sookie, Jason and any other humans in there are vulnerable. The explosion might seperate a few heads as well.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> what about splinters? how does that affect vamps?
> 
> also, it's cool how godric hardly has to eat anymore, old vampires are extremely efficient.
> 
> And the tara edge beating each other was pretty wild.



Why do you constantly call him Edge? his name is what helps make him  so stop butchering it

Also, thats a part of my normal foreplay


----------



## Mellie (Aug 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> is the actor that plays jason stackhouse american?



No, he's Australian


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Why do you constantly call him Edge? his name is what helps make him  so stop butchering it
> 
> Also, thats a part of my normal foreplay



alrighty, i just searched the hbo site, and it is eggs..wtf ? i thought his name was edge


----------



## Xion (Aug 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> alrighty, i just searched the hbo site, and it is eggs..wtf ? i thought his name was edge



Did you miss the whole apart about his name being "Benedict" and people calling him "Eggs" for short (like Eggs Benedict lulz)? Or Lafayette calling him "Addict' for short after meeting him and when Tara asked why don't people call him "Ben?"


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 10, 2009)

i have a feeling Godrick is going to die, he's so damn cool.


Everyone wants ma Bill 


Poor Jessica, feel really bad for her. It must be really annoying, also Tara WTF 

I loved the episode, but I just know Godrick is going to die. He's too amazing to live


----------



## olaf (Aug 10, 2009)

think about what godrick thinks about killing now

think what he has done for during 2000 years he lived

think how it makes him feel now


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 10, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> * i have a feeling Godrick is going to die, he's so damn cool.*
> 
> 
> Everyone wants ma Bill
> ...



- When he dies. I hope it's a glorious death fitting to his badass-ness. 

- Seems him & Gabe became pals. But Gabe fucked up by trying to get some of that nookie. 

- I don't think Luke is going to kill anyone. The way these vampires move. They probably already disconnected the trigger from the bomb by the time he presses the button. 

- Wonder what Bill did with Barry. Shit, I wonder if Sookie's blood has the same odd taste as Barry's does. If so, has Bill ever made a comment about it before ? 

- Shit's about to hit the fan next week. The townsfolk are losing it. And I'm not sure, but it seems Jessica is too.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 10, 2009)

Hoyt should stick it in her pooper from now on


----------



## olaf (Aug 10, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> - I don't think Luke is going to kill anyone. The way these vampires move. They probably already disconnected the trigger from the bomb by the time he presses the button.


kill? dunno, but you obviously haven't seen the next weeks preview I posted couple post above


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah that house is pretty fucked up from the explosion and i agree Godrick has a good chance of dying for being so badass.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 10, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> - Wonder what Bill did with Barry. Shit, I wonder if Sookie's blood has the same odd taste as Barry's does. If so, has Bill ever made a comment about it before ?



I think Bill said something similar the first time he tasted Sookies blood in the first episode.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 10, 2009)

Maryann nonsense is hella boring. She needs to be decapitated.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 10, 2009)

^ no shit. Sam needs to turn into a fucking T-Rex and just eat that bitch.


----------



## olaf (Aug 10, 2009)

MAENADS IN SPACE!1!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2009)

My prediction


*Spoiler*: __ 



GOdric dies in some big sacrifice, probally trying to get rid of the bomb, leaving Cowboy vamp and charge and re-igniting the war.




I hope I'm right cuz that would be awesome.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 10, 2009)

Sookie: he's your maker isn't he?

Eric: Don't use words you don't understand.

Sookie: you have a lot of love for him.

Eric: ...don't use words* I *don't understand...


I lol'd


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 10, 2009)

Didn't Eric already tell Sookie that Godric was her maker though? In that meeting with the cowboy vamp.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Didn't Eric already tell Sookie that Godric was her maker though? In that meeting with the cowboy vamp.



I thought he only told Bill as kind of an aside. I may be wrong though.

But then again, Jason did tell the whole group at the church that his sister was a fangbanger, and then they acted all surprised a few eps later


----------



## spaZ (Aug 10, 2009)

I am pretty sure he said it like 50 times already lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> My prediction
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This is what I was thinking aswell.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 10, 2009)

That wouldn't be enough for me 

HE'S OVER 2000 YEARS OLD, COME ON DON'T LET IT END LIKE THAT


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

Pretty sure that bloodthirsty Cowboy vamp is gunna kill Godric one way or another.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Sookie: he's your maker isn't he?
> 
> Eric: Don't use words you don't understand.
> 
> ...



eric thought he was badass saying lines like that.  was there sexual tension btwn the 2 ? :amazed



Chaos Ghost said:


> I thought he only told Bill as kind of an aside. I may be wrong though.
> 
> But then again, Jason did tell the whole group at the church that his sister was a fangbanger, and then they acted all surprised a few eps later



yes.  

sort of.  Jason  said his sister was a fangbanger, but it still isn't a clue to anybody that his sister has super abilities.  That part of texas seems to be full of human /vamp interaction, so 1 person saying their sister is a fangbanger shouldn't make them that special.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> That wouldn't be enough for me
> 
> HE'S OVER 2000 YEARS OLD, COME ON DON'T LET IT END LIKE THAT



yeah, if a 2000 yr old vamp like godrick dies, the only appropriate outcome is for a huge explosion and the earth wobbling a bit


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 10, 2009)

I lol'd when Godric said that he was older than Jesus, and that it was a shame that he missed him.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 10, 2009)

"I reckon I've been to heaven already. It was inside your wife."


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2009)

^Best fucking line, i laughed. 

And Godrick's Jesus line was badass.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> eric thought he was badass saying lines like that.  was there sexual tension btwn the 2 ? :amazed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont see how her special abilities had anything to do with that. hell, the only time i recall it being mentioned is when the traitor guy said it, and no one seemed to care.


----------



## Xion (Aug 10, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Maryann nonsense is hella boring. She needs to be decapitated.



...the fuck...



Chaos Ghost said:


> My prediction
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Possibly.  You'll have to see. Only I know the answer. 



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Sookie: he's your maker isn't he?
> 
> Eric: Don't use words you don't understand.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I agree. That was a pretty corny line. Not as bad as poor Skaarsgard with a tear of blood the ep before. lol





IronFist Alchemist said:


> Pretty sure that bloodthirsty Cowboy vamp is gunna kill Godric one way or another.



You mean the one that was licking his balls in the church? Yeah, I doubt he could if he wanted to.

It's pretty obvious by a.) Godric wandering free in the FotS b.) Gabe's comment c.) Godric's attitude in general that he basically gave himself to the FotS to die. And no, I don't know if that's true or not, but it seems damn likely given how "grateful" he is to be rescued and his strange "demeanor."


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

Xion said:


> You mean the one that was licking his balls in the church? Yeah, I doubt he could if he wanted to.



Yeah...that's how it always starts off...the lackey bein the bitch...but then the cliched "hit em when he/he's vunerable" moment will arise and....yeah, but it seems you already know the deal with True Blood anyways and Godrick's fate, lol.


----------



## Xion (Aug 10, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Yeah...that's how it always starts off...the lackey bein the bitch...but then the cliched "hit em when he/he's vunerable" moment will arise and....yeah, but it seems you already know the deal with True Blood anyways and Godrick's fate, lol.



That's cause I am obsessed.

I look at everyone here like a comic book nerd master looks at someone watching Spiderman 3.

Well, I'm not that bad. But I do LOVE the show. pek

Though it hasn't been as "deep" as a great show should be.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2009)

Xion said:


> That's cause I am obsessed.
> 
> I look at everyone here like a comic book nerd master looks at someone watching Spiderman 3.



oh plz   it's ok to just enjoy something sometimes without getting all "into it".  That stuff is exhausting.


----------



## Xion (Aug 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> oh plz   it's ok to just enjoy something sometimes without getting all "into it".  That stuff is exhausting.



lol I jest.

The only real difference between casual viewers here and me is the fact that I surf the IMDB boards for topics in free time, read the episode reviews, and maybe rewatch an episode once or twice. So sometimes I get spoiled and sometimes I just hear interesting tidbits. Oh, also I know a lot about book spoilers due to them being spammed everywhere.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 10, 2009)

Xion said:


> lol I jest.
> 
> *The only real difference between casual viewers here and me is the fact that I surf the IMDB boards for topics in free time, read the episode reviews, and maybe rewatch an episode once or twice.* So sometimes I get spoiled and sometimes I just hear interesting tidbits. Oh, also I know a lot about book spoilers due to them being spammed everywhere.



You too eh 


I only do it for Heroes, looking up info on my baby Peter


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2009)

If I were writting tb I would have made sammy a druid


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 10, 2009)

Speaking of Sam, I do fair for his ass in jail. I mean one of the guy in the other cell had sex with a pine tree....


God knows what he might do with Sam's pretty little ass.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 10, 2009)

Sammy can just turn into a Lion and bite off his pecker.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2009)

sam is too lazy to transform into anything complex.

or maybe thats just writers holding the character back.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2009)

I  hope in the final episode he turns into a tiranossaurus and chomps someone's head off


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 10, 2009)

Madonna said:


> kill? dunno, but you obviously haven't seen the next weeks preview I posted couple post above



My bad. Thought it was the same preview they showed last night. The beginning of it is completely different but everything after Bill walks in the fucked up house is the same. 

Godric and Isabel were a pretty good distant away from Luke. They were in another room just making their way to where Luke & everyone else was. So they should be okay. Cowboy though was pretty close sitting on the couch. If he ain't dead. He's close to it.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I  hope in the final episode he turns into a tiranossaurus and chomps someone's head off



Sam is actually the much rumoured werewolf, and that's how he'll ultimately take care of Maryanne. He shifts into other animals normally, but during a full moon he's forced into transforming into his werewolf shape.

Note this ep when he's in jail:

officer lady says: _"It's been a hell of a night, must be a full moon"_
sam replies: "_Pretty sure it's not_

Innocuous on the surface, but all the while hinting at the raging beast unleashed by Sam on a full moon evening. Afterall he does seem to know more about them than anyone else on the show, 

yeah, you know it, flawless theorising


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2009)

my idea is cooler


----------



## spaZ (Aug 10, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Sam is actually the much rumoured werewolf, and that's how he'll ultimately take care of Maryanne. He shifts into other animals normally, but during a full moon he's forced into transforming into his werewolf shape.
> 
> Note this ep when he's in jail:
> 
> ...



Hes not a werewolf... Hes an animal shapeshifter and the moon probably effects him in a certain way because of that. I wouldn't be surprised if all shapeshifters like werewolfs and werepanthers or w.e probably are all effected by the moon.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 10, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> ^ no shit. Sam needs to turn into a fucking T-Rex and just eat that bitch.





Banhammer said:


> I  hope in the final episode he turns into a tiranossaurus and chomps someone's head off





Banhammer said:


> my idea is cooler



as you can see my child, twas was I who placed that idea into your head in the first place 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> That wouldn't be enough for me
> 
> HE'S OVER 2000 YEARS OLD, COME ON DON'T LET IT END LIKE THAT



I'd be pissed if he got taken out in such a lame ass way


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> man, what kinda limp dick has such an awesome power and doesn't know how to use it?
> 
> oh thats right SAM FUCKING MERLOTTE



I almost forgot this little tidbit of info until I saw him stare at that bird for an hour before being able to turn into one.


----------



## Xion (Aug 11, 2009)

Now that I truly ponder it, True Blood is not as good as it could be in the hands of a very skilled and artistic director.

Don't get me wrong, it's entertaining, but all the things that could have and should have happened (especially with the FotS, going by earlier-season interactions with the Newlins) just seem wrong. All the social commentary is very superficial and trite, and some characters have become merely caricatures.

Still my favorite show on TV though...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 11, 2009)

Xion said:


> Now that I truly ponder it, True Blood is not as good as it could be in the hands of a very skilled and artistic director.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's entertaining, but all the things that could have and should have happened (especially with the FotS, going by earlier-season interactions with the Newlins) just seem wrong. All the social commentary is very superficial and trite, and some characters have become merely caricatures.
> 
> Still my favorite show on TV though...



tl;dr

True Blood FTW

But seriously, that kinda adds to the appeal of the show to me.


----------



## Xion (Aug 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> tl;dr
> 
> True Blood FTW
> 
> But seriously, that kinda adds to the appeal of the show to me.



Well of course, it's Cliffhanger Sundays! 

Or for most people here Mondays or Tuesdays! 

HBO HBO HBO!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2009)

Finally watched this week's episode.  Pretty good.  Jason was hilarious in this episode.  I loved his comment to Newlin and his interaction with Eric.  The heart part kinda grossed me out a bit.  But, overall good episode.  I can't wait until next week's.  I'm not sure if this was posted or not, but here is the summary for next week's episode...

*Spoiler*: __ 




TRUE BLOOD 21: I WILL RISE UP

	Rated TVMA: ADULT LANGUAGE, ADULT CONTENT, NUDITY, VIOLENCE 	
Running Time: 52 minutes
Genre: Drama
A wounded Eric plays Sookie for a sucker, to Bill's dismay, and ends up getting inside her head. Later, Sookie and Jason reflect on their recent adventure, and end up bonding at the feuding Newlins' expense. Blaming Eggs for Tara's bruises and bizarre behavior, Lafayette and Lettie Mae try to figure out a way to pry their kin from Maryann's clutches. Hoyt defends his relationship with Jessica to Maxine over lunch, to no avail. Jailed by Bud along with a group of Bon Temps revelers, Sam finds a novel way to escape his cell--and avoid capture by an increasingly obsessed Maryann. In Dallas, Eric and the vampires defend their recent actions to Nan Flanagan, and are shocked when Godric decides to take the fall for their PR disaster. (TVMA) (AC,AL,V)
Actors:
Director(s): SCOTT WINANT


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 12, 2009)

Is Nan Flannagan the figure head Vampire that speaks on behalf of the Vamps? Does this mean she's like the strongest Vamp since they all answer to her? Also for someone who's read the books is Godric fodder compared to King and Queen vampires?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 12, 2009)

Meh.. I'm tired of the whole Tara and Eggs business. Move forward please<_<


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Is Nan Flannagan the figure head Vampire that speaks on behalf of the Vamps? Does this mean she's like the strongest Vamp since they all answer to her? Also for someone who's read the books is Godric fodder compared to King and Queen vampires?



Yeah, I think that Nan Flanagan is the Vamp representative that they show on tv all the time.  I'm not sure who she really reports to, or if she just maybe speaks for the leaders or something like that.  As for your question....


*Spoiler*: __ 



It is hard to compare book Godric and tv Godric.  They changed that character a lot imo.  He isn't a sheriff in the books.  He is still a really old and powerful vampire, but he is portrayed differently in the two formats.  He does have his plot importance in the books, but it seems like they are going to give him more of a role in the True Blood as apposed to the books.  It is hard to answer this more without giving big spoilers.  And at this point I'm not sure if they are going to be adding in more of Godric's story from the books into the show.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 12, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Meh.. I'm tired of the whole Tara and Eggs business. Move forward please<_<


It is moving forward. First, there was simply hanging out, pigging out, and smoking out. Then, they moved to having sex here, there, and everywhere. Now, they have moved into the "physical violence then sex" stage.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah i expected godric to put his life on the line to stop the bomb.that doesn't seem to be the case.(which is actually a good thing because i would really want to know more about him.)


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> It is moving forward. First, there was simply hanging out, pigging out, and smoking out. Then, they moved to having sex here, there, and everywhere. Now, they have moved into the "physical violence then sex" stage.





I just don't see why Maryanne is so hung up over those two.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 12, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I just don't see why Maryanne is so hung up over those two.


So far, they have been relatively easy to manipulate and ready to recharge Maryanne's orgy batteries. As a bonus, it annoys the hell out of Sam and draws him closer.

Has Maryanne expressed any desire to meet Sookie? Has she met Sookie yet?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> So far, they have been relatively easy to manipulate and ready to recharge Maryanne's orgy batteries. As a bonus, it annoys the hell out of Sam and draws him closer.
> 
> Has Maryanne expressed any desire to meet Sookie? Has she met Sookie yet?



she scratched her back with those claws, attempting to murder her.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 12, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> she scratched her back with those claws, attempting to murder her.


That's right. So does seem to be after Sookie; though maybe just for the advantage her telepathy could bring.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 12, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> So far, they have been relatively easy to manipulate and ready to recharge Maryanne's orgy batteries. As a bonus, it annoys the hell out of Sam and draws him closer.
> 
> Has Maryanne expressed any desire to meet Sookie? Has she met Sookie yet?





~Gesy~ said:


> she scratched her back with those claws, attempting to murder her.



Before that. They met at Sam's restaurant. The only thing I remember from that little run in was that Sookie read her mind. And all she heard was that gibberish you hear when Maryanne is casting a spell or whatever. Don't remember if Maryanne seem interested in or threaten by Sookie.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 12, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> yeah i expected godric to put his life on the line to stop the bomb.that doesn't seem to be the case.(which is actually a good thing because i would really want to know more about him.)



You ain't lyin!  He's hawt too .


*Spoiler*: _next ep_ 



I hear he's only slated for one more episode.  I hope that it's not because he plans to die (that seems to be the only way he'll be taken down).




I love this show.  At first in season 1, I wasn't too sure about it, but season 2 has been excellent.  Definitely more good than bad.  I'm considering checking out the books actually.  I know they differ significantly from the series.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 13, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to compare book Godric and tv Godric.  They changed that character a lot imo.  He isn't a sheriff in the books.  He is still a really old and powerful vampire, but he is portrayed differently in the two formats.  He does have his plot importance in the books, but it seems like they are going to give him more of a role in the True Blood as apposed to the books.  It is hard to answer this more without giving big spoilers.  And at this point I'm not sure if they are going to be adding in more of Godric's story from the books into the show.



Yeh I'm reading the second book and I've got to say I definetely prefer the TV version of Godric. Come to think of it there's very little that I don't prefer about the TV series, everything from Sookie's perspective gets a little irritating.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 13, 2009)

^Yeah even my favorite series, Rachel Morgan, is first person.  I love it, but I'd LOVE to see someone else's perspective.


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2009)

Maryann is one annoying bitch 

This version of Godric stomps


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2009)

I wonder if we'll see a change in Eric because of Godric's example. he seems to not think much of humans(besides sookie and pals).now that Godric speaks  of equality,does this mean we'll see eric in a different light?


----------



## Xion (Aug 13, 2009)

Spoiler about deaths.................


*Spoiler*: _Number of "Semi-Major" Characters Who Die This Season_ 



2 supes




I didn't want to find out who either stupid IMDB.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 13, 2009)

Xion said:


> Spoiler about deaths.................
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Number of "Semi-Major" Characters Who Die This Season_
> ...



I didn't read It but I bet Godric is on It


----------



## pfft (Aug 13, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> what about splinters? how does that affect vamps?
> 
> also, it's cool how godric hardly has to eat anymore, old vampires are extremely efficient.
> 
> And the tara edge beating each other was pretty wild.






-------------
finally seen the episode; and I actually read up all the bs you all said. CEPT some parts I thought might be spoilers. 

jason was pretty awesome this episode. 
I want more Lafayette time next episode  
ugh bill's maker and sookie was kinda lulz funny, but also annoying. 

this was an awesome episode though. 

Godric is ok; he seems too goody goody for me to like though. 
I hate how they keep making Eric into his little bitch boy. 
he is kinda hot, even though he is short as hell.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2009)

Godrick is awesome cause he's goody goody. I hate those characters but this mother fucker look like he'll rip out your spine if you mess with him 

And still don't like Eric. I hope there's no sookie and eric love shit.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 13, 2009)

I like Eric (and think it's practically a given he'll get with Sookie sooner or later).  I'm actually more annoyed by Bill right now honestly.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 13, 2009)

you guys are crazy. Godric and "goody goody" just doesn't seem to fit for me...first thing he did this ep was snap poor Gabe's neck.

And how many humans do you think he's killed over the span of 2 millennium? at least 10's of thousands.

Don't get it twisted now


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Aug 13, 2009)

^ Agreed. He even told Eric that he was Death.

I am proud to say that Maryann is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## pfft (Aug 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Godrick is awesome cause he's goody goody. I hate those characters but this mother fucker look like he'll rip out your spine if you mess with him
> 
> And still don't like Eric. I hope there's no sookie and eric love shit.




Well  yeah; I understand that part of it, but I kind of liked eric more when this Godric person wasn't in the equation. 



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> you guys are crazy. Godric and "goody goody" just doesn't seem to fit for me...first thing he did this ep was snap poor Gabe's neck.
> 
> And how many humans do you think he's killed over the span of 2 millennium? at least 10's of thousands.
> 
> Don't get it twisted now




Well this is apart of my point ; maybe i should have said; Godric "seems" too goody goody for me. 

See; what I don't understand is why he is acting this way about sookie, and going and staying with the fellowship of the sun etc.   In a way his act snapping that ugly ass guy's neck could be seen as a "goody goody" kind of act too. Since he did save Sookie.

BUT I do think his behaviour is strange. I think its all fake.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> you guys are crazy. Godric and "goody goody" just doesn't seem to fit for me...first thing he did this ep was snap poor Gabe's neck.
> 
> And how many humans do you think he's killed over the span of 2 millennium? at least 10's of thousands.
> 
> Don't get it twisted now



Yeah to me he just seems as if he's repentiing at this point since his behavior is obviously surprising to the others.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> you guys are crazy. Godric and "goody goody" just doesn't seem to fit for me...first thing he did this ep was snap poor Gabe's neck.
> 
> And how many humans do you think he's killed over the span of 2 millennium? at least 10's of thousands.
> 
> Don't get it twisted now



Meant more on how we have to be civil and all. But regardless I still think he's by far the most badass vampire on the show so far.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 13, 2009)

pfft said:


> BUT I do think his behaviour is strange.* I think its all fake*.


I disagree. I see him as a guy whose reached the end of the line; a guy whose killed so many people and finally see's the futility of it.

 I thinks its more likely that he views things is from a point of detachment rather than self deception.


----------



## ExAzrael (Aug 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> I disagree. I see him as a guy whose reached the end of the line; a guy whose killed so many people and finally see's the futility of it.
> 
> I thinks its more likely that he views things is from a point of detachment rather than self deception.



This. Godric acts more like Dr. Manhattan than anything else.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 13, 2009)

ExAzrael said:


> This. Godric acts more like Dr. Manhattan than anything else.



More like the complete opposite.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2009)

^Was about to say. He acts as if he cares about human life. Good cause i hated Dr. Manhattan


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2009)

Rob` said:


> Yeh I'm reading the second book and I've got to say I definetely prefer the TV version of Godric. Come to think of it there's very little that I don't prefer about the TV series, everything from Sookie's perspective gets a little irritating.



I really like the tv version of Godric as well.  He is a really interesting character so far.  I hope we get to find out more about him soon, because I'm assuming that they are changing some of his story from the book.


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Was about to say. He acts as if he cares about human life. Good cause i hated Dr. Manhattan



Yeah Manhattan i fucking hate him, This Godric is awesome though  

I like how Lorena got pwned  "I could snap you like a twig"


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Was about to say. He acts as if he cares about human life. Good cause i hated Dr. Manhattan



Part of me thinks he cares more about humans than about vampires, both times we saw him angry it was because Sookie was being attacked. He surely knew Eric was being tied down with silver with those ears of his yet he did nothing.

A different part of me thinks this is a facade, he is smart enough to realize that killing humans will only be used against him and other vampires so he acts like a pacifist out of logical not emotional reasons.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The book version of Godric is much easier to place I think but they have changed him a fair bit.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 14, 2009)

ExAzrael said:


> This. Godric acts more like Dr. Manhattan than anything else.



nah i think godric as more of a Jesus mentally(what ever that means lol).But in all seriousness damn godric+Eric=epicness (and other thing),ill be disappointing if they dies.Among other things ,what did Maryann do to eggs and Tara?how are the vamps gonna retaliate(cause u know they will).Is Jessica's "thing" ever gonna stop regrowing "LOS.All these and more on true blood.Cant wait for Sunday.


Ps. how did godric escape  ? or was he never really held captive ,I know he didn't resisted.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 14, 2009)

Godric is like Jin from Samurai champloo


----------



## ExAzrael (Aug 14, 2009)

Godric's like manhattan in the way that he's distant emotionally.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 14, 2009)

I thought we were just pulling out random names out of a hat to compare Godric to?


He reminds me of the easter bunny


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 15, 2009)

I think he needs better security...

Hell they should have been able to smell and hear that human from a long distance...


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2009)

They were probably humouring him.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2009)

the place was filled with humans.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 15, 2009)

I wonder why so many humans were there.  We didn't see the vamps "indulging" or even thinking about it (aside from Eric telling Godric about the AB blood type he'd arranged).


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 15, 2009)

Well with Godric pressuring them to be human friendly I wouldn't be surprised if a fair few of them have gone out and found themselves human b/gfs.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 15, 2009)

I guess. Though the question is when and how long has Godric been that way.  They were quite surprised and angered with his decision to spare the FotS.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 15, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I think he needs better security...



This is probably true.  It's amazing that he got that far, with no one paying attention.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 15, 2009)

Godric is just bored. Unlike allmost all of the other vampires, he hardly needs to feed, sleep, his lust is pointless, his vanity is righteous, his anger tiresome, his self adoration dilluted by millenia of conections, there is nothing left to take or to possess.
He has no wants, and when that's gone, but you live forever, you might aswell go crazy.


----------



## Xion (Aug 16, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Godric is just bored. Unlike allmost all of the other vampires, he hardly needs to feed, sleep, his lust is pointless, his vanity is righteous, his anger tiresome, his self adoration dilluted by millenia of conections, there is nothing left to take or to possess.
> He has no wants, and when that's gone, but you live forever, you might aswell go crazy.



Godric's a pussy.

I'd sacrifice everything for immortality. 

So much to learn, so many to meet, so much to do. 

Muahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahah!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2009)

Sacrifice everything so you could be together with nothing forever? =p


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2009)

wonder if the vamps will fight the one magic crazed sex betch....


----------



## Xion (Aug 16, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Sacrifice everything so you could be together with nothing forever? =p



Nothing?

I'd hardly call innumerable riches, other people, all the knowledge in the world, and all the places to see nothing. 

Although yeah, I did say "everything." But I didn't mean it like that. 

And yay new TB very soon.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2009)

Heh. Limited vision must be amusing.


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2009)

But having all that means nothing.


----------



## Xion (Aug 16, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Heh. Limited vision must be amusing.





EkibyoGami said:


> But having all that means nothing.



It's better than death! 

You'll all see once I'm immortal. 

Eric will tell you!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 16, 2009)

in my opinion immortality seem to be a curse to the vampires.i wouldn't be able to stand seeing everyone i care about grow old and die


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 16, 2009)

Thoughts on today episode


We know,you like it.:ho


Sookie:"You monster"
Eric:"Bitch, I just save your life"



Awww family-bonding.



We get it, Jason. You sorry for being mean to your sister when she became a fang-banger. 



Hoyt put his foot down.



Babies?:S



Damn tara...:S





Godric is suicidal, who would've thunk it


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 16, 2009)

Luckyday said:


> Godric is suicidal, who would've thunk it



*groan* 


*Spoiler*: __ 



they are going the same way as the book then


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Aug 16, 2009)

You guys don't spoiler your stuff?

Also, I didn't know this had a thread.  I rarely come in this section though.

Anyhow.  This show plays my heartstrings like Dr Who and Torchwood do.  I don't feel that the writing is as sophisticated, but it still makes me really, really feel for everyone. 

[Yeah.  I cried during the show.  I'm a wuss.]

I haven't read the books, but I plan to.  Are they any good?


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Aug 16, 2009)

Excuse me.

It was an honest question as I am used to stuff being spoiled in other sections.  I wasn't aware that this was unique to that trend.

I've just watched the show anyhow.  I was only curious.  I didn't want to potentially spoil for other people though that haven't seen it, or are waiting for it to come online or ondemand tomorrow.

Ignore the slight hostility there if I was reading your post incorrectly though. =)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That scene in Sookie's house with the intervention was hilarious.  I fucking *love* Lafayette.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2009)

Someone got the ep? Plz


----------



## Xion (Aug 16, 2009)

Serena_Ahnell said:


> Excuse me.
> 
> It was an honest question as I am used to stuff being spoiled in other sections.  I wasn't aware that this was unique to that trend.
> 
> ...



lol I'm fine about it. But it does add an extra layer of annoyingness. I know not everybody has HBO, but still...I don't go to the Library sections until after I have read the manga, regardless of when it's released. 

But I don't want to spoil anybody unwittingly.


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Aug 16, 2009)

I totally understand.  My question was posed so that I wouldn't spoil anyone just incase they wandered in to read the thread without seeing the latest episode.

I wouldn't wander in without having watched the latest one, but I'm sure for every one of me there are five that might.  I just wanted to be clear on how you guys roll. =D


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Someone got the ep? Plz



Not for another hour most likely


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 16, 2009)

The explosion at the beginning was a nice touch.  I LOLed at Eric fooling Sookie like that.  

New ep was good as always.  I *knew* that preview with Sookie in bed was Eric behind her.  EricSookie is hotter than BillSookie.  

I don't know why Sam isn't getting out of dodge and STAYING out of dodge until Maryanne dies or something.  She's so effin crazy, but it definitely brings an interesting element to the show and keeps Tara's life interesting as well.  

Not too surprised by Godric.  I wonder what Eric plans to do now and if he plans to change his ways.


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2009)

The Part on the roof was touching


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2009)

Xion said:


> Godric's a pussy.
> 
> I'd sacrifice everything for immortality.
> 
> ...





Xion said:


> Nothing?
> 
> I'd hardly call innumerable riches, other people, all the knowledge in the world, and all the places to see nothing.
> 
> Although yeah, I did say "everything." But I didn't mean it like that.


yeah, you think a 2000 year old man doesn't outgrow that line of thinking after a century?


----------



## Xion (Aug 16, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> yeah, you think a 2000 year old man doesn't outgrow that line of thinking after a century?



He should man up. Well, when he could have that was.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 17, 2009)

Lafayette took the episode. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



- The scene at Merlotte's and then pulling a Bill Clinton by walking up in there and getting shit done. That shit was awesome.

- Godric's death was sad but since he wasn't there long. I didn't really feel it too much. Eric breaking down was heartbreaking though. 

- Ha! Cowboy didn't make it.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2009)

Ep up yet?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 17, 2009)

Xion said:


> Didn't Stan's response have something to do with it too though?



Yeh Stan went there planning to kill humans but Godric stopped the slaughter. No real story there.


----------



## ExAzrael (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow....touching episode. I cried like a baby.

Nooo Eric! *hugs him tightly*


I think i'mma go watch this ep again.

Also Lafayette kicking Eggs' ass again!? Fuck yeah!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hate Eric most times but I actually felt bad for him. When he began speaking in that old language bit watery in the eyes  But overall enjoyable episode.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 17, 2009)

Eric was pimp at the beginning of the episode

Lafayette was a pimp in the middle

Godrick was pimp at the end


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 17, 2009)

This was one of the better episodes. Eric is the most badass vampire. Norse, Swedish Vampires.... epic.

Goderich's character and departure was massively premature. I can understand though, he isn't a very good actor to begin with.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 17, 2009)

Godric went out with style; though I actually felt sorry for Eric...those 2 must have had some good times.


Sam the Fly...why is he even in the restaurant biz? I can think of no end of trouble to get into with his power 

Great episode.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 17, 2009)

Good episode over all, how many more episodes are left in this season?


----------



## Mellie (Aug 17, 2009)

3  more episodes left.
I so didn't want Godric to die, I wanted see more of him. And  some more flashback scenes of him and Eric


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 17, 2009)

Godric, noooooooooooooooo! 

and wat? only 3 more episodes till the end of this season??

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## olaf (Aug 17, 2009)

damn, it broke my heart to see erick break down like that. the actor really pulled it though

and since the dallas affair is basicaly over the show will focus on maryann. right?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 17, 2009)

^now that Jason and Sooki are on their way back Bumfuck, Louisiana this whole Maryanna nonsense will be resolved with a few telepathic mind reads and around 2-3 12 guage shotgun blasts from Jason.

Stackhouse saves the day again.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 17, 2009)

But doesn't Sookie just get jibberish from Maryanne when she tries? I guess it will be interesting to see if anything is deeply embedded in people's minds, but if they don't remember anything, I don't know how they can consciously accuse Maryanne...yet.  I'm sure the story writers will add in some new and interesting twist.  I hope she doesn't die though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 17, 2009)

I hate Sookie 


Forget her Bill, Eric 

Godric's moment was so touching 

Sam = hax

lafayette beat that guy good


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2009)

I thought Sam could only change into animals? Hmm if he can change into little bugs to than he should have no problem getting away from people.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 17, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I thought Sam could only change into animals? Hmm if he can change into little bugs to than he should have no problem getting away from people.



Bugs are animals.


----------



## Vault (Aug 17, 2009)

Godric was too powerful to live


----------



## Mellie (Aug 17, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> Godric, noooooooooooooooo!
> 
> and wat? only 3 more episodes till the end of this season??
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!



@lkie I so didn't know you was a True Blood fan.
I love you even more now that I know you;re a fan of the show


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2009)

Vault said:


> Godric was too powerful to live



Trueness, badass characters always die, losers live *Fucking eric*


----------



## Vault (Aug 17, 2009)

This Eric is become more and more ruined  You wuld have loved book Eric


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 17, 2009)

I hate Eric, I wish Bill could kick his smog ass


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2009)

Vault said:


> This Eric is become more and more ruined  You wuld have loved book Eric



Well don't get me wrong his scene last night was good. Especially the "Please" part, fucking asshole made me sad 

But when he's his normal self, wanna smack his face. 

The Scene - *Spoilers* 

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbyt48baPYg[/YOUTUBE]




I like Sookie's Part when she asks if he's afraid and he says no. And she says "I'm afraid for you" was very sad


----------



## Vault (Aug 17, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I hate Eric, I wish Bill could kick his smog ass



We all know that cant happen, Eric only lets Bill run wild because there is nothing and i mean nothing he can ever do to Eric  Eric will rape Bill in ways unimaginable  

CMTF i know  it was touching i hope this is when Eric goes to his book self ¬__¬ sick of him improvised persona


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 17, 2009)

Swedish Vampires are officially awesome.
You don't believe me watch this movie.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 17, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> This was one of the better episodes. Eric is the most badass vampire. Norse, Swedish Vampires.... epic.
> 
> Goderich's character and departure was massively premature. I can understand though, he isn't a very good actor to begin with.



I was rooting for him to kill the TV vamp. Another time maybe.


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh GODRIC!!!!!


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Aug 17, 2009)

The last scene was really, really well written.  I'm so excited for next week's episode though.

Lafayette is so badass.<3


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 17, 2009)

When it comes down to it, the Godrick character only has his nationality going for him, he looked like a prude amongst the older actors.  Monotone, white faced, pretty boy European bore.... not thanks.

If it wasn't for Eric, Godrick, wouldn't even last.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Aug 17, 2009)

I was touched by the last scene  But it makes me wonder how Eric will be behaving now, and how will Sookie act towards him. I'm surprised by myself actually cheering for him more than for Bill, I hope it's the expected character's depth not the more power the better bitchy argument :ho

Can't wait for the next episode, and WHY is there only 3 more left?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Bugs are animals.


Ok I guess I should of put mammals. Animals is just to broad for some of you.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 17, 2009)

Vault said:


> This Eric is become more and more ruined  You wuld have loved book Eric



wut was he like in the book?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Ok I guess I should of put mammals. Animals is just to broad for some of you.



...


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Aug 17, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...



QFT


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Aug 17, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> wut was he like in the book?



Whoever answers this please spoilertag it. Please. :3

I haven't read the book yet and I'm really looking forward to finding out the differences on my own.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 17, 2009)

Great episode.The best part of the whole episode was the conversation between godric and eric ....it was ...You just wanted to hug someone,it was really emotional ,eric saying "please"made me burst into.....Allen Hyde did a great job as Godric ...

Lafayette=badass


----------



## Vault (Aug 17, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...



Nothing new here most of his posts are like that


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 18, 2009)

I think I will start reading it.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 18, 2009)

I plan to eventually.  Will definitely be hitting up the library.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Aug 18, 2009)

From what I've heard though, book is much poorer than the series. They've added an awful lot of things to make the plot more complete and thrilling. Anyone here to confirm that?


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 18, 2009)

..I like my sig


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> When it comes down to it, the Godrick character only has his nationality going for him, he looked like a prude amongst the older actors.  Monotone, white faced, pretty boy European bore.... not thanks.
> 
> If it wasn't for Eric, Godrick, wouldn't even last.



Maybe to you, i loved his character. Wise, sad, hurt, strong. He had all the qualities and being so old he had time too. And by his death it seemed he finally was thinking like a Human again instead of an immortal vampire.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 18, 2009)

This show is just awesome! One of my current favourites! Sure i'm addicted to almost every vampire related things, but this show is so much more then that. At first i liked it when seeing it was evidently about vampires, but then it got alot deeper and showing a diferent way to tell the stories of difference between human race by establishing all sorts of events and surprises to demonstrate it.
Awesome show and i'll be seeing it every episode urging for more. 

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Easley (Aug 18, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Maybe to you, i loved his character. Wise, sad, hurt, strong. He had all the qualities and being so old he had time too. And by his death it seemed he finally was thinking like a Human again instead of an immortal vampire.


If you loved Godric in the show, avoid the books. 

That's all.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 18, 2009)

spoiler sig thir sentinel


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 18, 2009)

Lux Aeterna said:


> From what I've heard though, book is much poorer than the series. They've added an awful lot of things to make the plot more complete and thrilling. Anyone here to confirm that?



Yeh that's what I think, I got halfway through the third book before deciding to just watch the tv series.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 18, 2009)

Maryanne is power...

Godric was a bit of a waste.... imo. Still not a bad way to treat his character, pretty emotional Eric too, nice touch...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2009)

Eric looked oddly effeminate during his farewell to Godric, I think it must have been the lighting. It was good though, accented his more fragile state of being


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks like they are going to go to war with Maryanne. That should be sweet.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 19, 2009)

Good episode this week, actually one of my favorite ones yet.  Lafayette was great, first arguing with Eggs in the bar, then again picking up Tara.  I loved seeing more to Eric finally.  We all knew that there had to be something under that serious disposition, nice to see him a bit softer.  And as for Godric, his death was done really well.  That whole scene was touching.  I loved it.

Now, on to the bullet sucking thing.  Bill said that Sookie's feelings for Eric would change and become more romantic as a result of having some of his blood.  This made me think, didn't Sookie have a lot of Bill's blood right from the beginning?  She was injured and he gave her some of his blood to speed healing.  So, I'm just wondering, does anyone think that some of Sookie's feelings for Bill are because of his blood??  I sure hope that it isn't the case, but it seems to be possible that it aided her in falling for him.  

Next Episode Summary:

*Spoiler*: __ 



TRUE BLOOD 22: NEW WORLD IN MY VIEW

	Rated TVMA: ADULT CONTENT, VIOLENCE, ADULT LANGUAGE 	
Running Time: 44 minutes
Genre: Drama
Sookie, Bill and Jason return to a Bon Temps turned upside down by Maryann. Lured to Merlotte's by Arlene, Sam and Andy find cold comfort in their refuge from a group of bloodthirsty revelers. Bill discovers that traditional vampire techniques don't work on Maryann; Hoyt and Jessica try to keep a lid on Maxine's madness; Sookie tries to push through the darkness consuming Tara. With all hell breaking loose, Jason takes the bull by the horns to rescue Sam, at least for the moment. (TVMA) (AC,AL,V)
Actors:
Director(s): ADAM DAVIDSON


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 20, 2009)

She was still really interested in him before she drank his blood.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2009)

So Jason will be continuing to Rack up the Bad ass points i take it


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2009)

Who the most badass HBO homo  

Mr Little still stomps this  but Lafayette is awesome


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> Mr Little still stomps this  but Lafayette is awesome



To be fair to Lafayette to be as awesome as Omar he would have go to war with someone as scary as Marlo and nobody we've seen in True Blood compares.


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2009)

Omar was just badass his death though


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 20, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> She was still really interested in him before she drank his blood.



She was just intrigued because he was the first vampire she had met.  If you think about it, she had dreams about Bill the same way she had a dream about Eric in the last episode.


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2009)

^^

I remember that  she dreamt Bill came for sex but in reality it he had came to drink her blood.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> Omar was just badass his death though



It kinda made sense though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If anyone else had come through the shop door he would have been instantly on guard but a kid? Nah no threat there.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> So Jason will be continuing to Rack up the Bad ass points i take it



It seems to be going that direction.  I'm really curious what crazy things he will get into next.


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2009)

Rob` said:


> It kinda made sense though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Still a fucking bitch ass way to go for someone as badass as him.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 20, 2009)

What show are we talking about?


----------



## wiplok (Aug 20, 2009)

the wire i believe


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2009)

One of the best that aired on TV, The wire.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 20, 2009)

B-more know how to kick it!


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 20, 2009)

wiplok said:


> the wire i believe



why in  a true blood thread?


----------



## wiplok (Aug 20, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> why in  a true blood thread?



i have no idea really, read back a page or two, maybe you'll find out, i'm too lazy to do so


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 20, 2009)

Because HBO is also in the title?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 20, 2009)

The Wire isn't the worst thing to go offtopic with lol....^^


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> why in  a true blood thread?



Cuz the Wire >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> True Blood. The Wire is relevent in all convos


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Aug 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Cuz the Wire >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> True Blood. The Wire is relevent in all convos



This is so true.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2009)

you guys advertise that show to much..i'm tempted to download it


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Aug 21, 2009)

Never seen The Wire.

Never heard about it before this convo thread too. =)


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 21, 2009)

My cousin was raving about it while he was staying with me two years or so ago. Still haven't given it a shot. The Wire and Mad Men are the shows I'm planning on picking up when I have the time.


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> why in  a true blood thread?



First because The wire stomps true blood and its on the same network


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2009)

Man men is good but the Wire is probably the in the top 5 best shows every created. 

Also gonna read the books soon for this show.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 21, 2009)

People who haven't seen The Wire yet JUST DON'T KNOW!


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 23, 2009)

Why the fuck is this thread on the second page.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2009)

Rob` said:


> Why the fuck is this thread on the second page.


----------



## olaf (Aug 23, 2009)

badass jason fuck yeah

and that convo between sookie and jason in last ep. it was touching, then it became too sweet but sookie fixed that by calling jason dumb


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 23, 2009)

Rob` said:


> Why the fuck is this thread on the second page.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 23, 2009)

if only u were a chick :S


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 23, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> if only u were a chick :S






Tara said "he's going to kill us" Who's he?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 23, 2009)

Madonna said:


> badass jason fuck yeah
> 
> and that convo between sookie and jason in last ep. it was touching, then it became too sweet but sookie fixed that by calling jason dumb



I liked that little moment between them.  There hasn't been that many scenes of the two of them together lately.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 23, 2009)

Only three episodes left?! 


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Tara said "he's going to kill us" Who's he?


The pretty flower dances.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 23, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'm unbelievaebly  wet right now


you and me both



Madonna said:


> badass jason fuck yeah



i thought it would be a shotgun but a chainsaw works too


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 23, 2009)

Look who's featured in my issue of GQ.





there are more here, as well as an article



It is also a good idea to post episode previews the night that they're airing. Let's do that from now on.


----------



## pfft (Aug 23, 2009)

omg i love the GQ pictures!


----------



## Gooba (Aug 23, 2009)

Bruce fucking Stackhouse!


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 23, 2009)

Dope episode! but won't spoil it for those who haven't watched it yet.

Only 2 eps left


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh my god.

I hate waiting a week for the next episode.  It was a really good episode though.

Because I'm an impatient friend.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2009)

Link for DD soon as possible, thankz


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 23, 2009)

No doubt. I'll post up as soon as they come.


----------



## Xion (Aug 23, 2009)

WARNING EPISODE IS 15 MINUTES SHORT!!!! 

Other than that though it was nonstop action.


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (Aug 23, 2009)

soem parts in that episode
 reminds me of resident evil


----------



## Xion (Aug 23, 2009)

namikaze uzumaki said:


> soem parts in that episode
> reminds me of resident evil



Horny, black-eyed Resident Evil complete with loads of


----------



## wiplok (Aug 23, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Link for DD soon as possible, thankz



i subscrive


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2009)

~Dominiacan!Prinz~ said:


> No doubt. I'll post up as soon as they come.



Thank ya my good friend


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 23, 2009)

Xion said:


> WARNING EPISODE IS 15 MINUTES SHORT!!!!
> 
> Other than that though it was nonstop action.



Yeah I noticed that too! I was like WTF!!!  I love how utterly STUPID this flock is:rofl.  And Wii product placement anyone?  Who do you guys find to be the funniest?  I think that the older red head has been giving me the most laughs.  Crazy crazy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Yeah I noticed that too! I was like WTF!!!  I love how utterly STUPID this flock is:rofl.  And Wii product placement anyone?  Who do you guys find to be the funniest?  I think that the older red head has been giving me the most laughs.  Crazy crazy.



do you know who has a wii? bill?why? because he's badass


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

i just want to know who bill was going to see


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 23, 2009)

I bet whoever it was was busy eating and they aren't dead



~Gesy~ said:


> do you know who has a wii? bill?why? because he's badass



I have a Wii.  Am I badass too?


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2009)

No, im afraid not. Bill has fangs you dont's.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 23, 2009)

^You should know by now if you follow media and the current phenomenon that supposedly you don't even need to have fangs to be considered a vampire .


----------



## wiplok (Aug 23, 2009)

how do you know? she might have


----------



## Xion (Aug 23, 2009)

After watching this episode I suddenly want to buy a Wii. 

Also I think the Wii will be instrumental in defeating Maryann.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sookie has mystical powers beyonf reading minds.




I called it. From episode fucking 1 I called it.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 24, 2009)

K, I've been 24 for 24 minutes now so old T_T and one of my wishes...MOAR TRUE BLOOD OSSUMS!!!


----------



## illmatic (Aug 24, 2009)

Another Sookie with Eric dream sequence.  I actually did not think she was dreaming for a minute


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 24, 2009)

^I did when they started kissing.


----------



## Xion (Aug 24, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> ^I did when they started kissing.



I'd call that more than kissing. More like inhaling face.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 24, 2009)

Xion said:


> *WARNING EPISODE IS 15 MINUTES SHORT!!!! *
> 
> Other than that though it was nonstop action.



The only bad part about tonight's episode.  They better make up for it by giving the season finale an extra 15 to 30 minutes. Shit, make it an hour. 

About tonight's episode .....


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Jason was funny as hell in tonight's episode I thought. 

- I all the sudden like this Maryann chick. If anyone can bring that Bill we see in the flashbacks back. It's definitely this bitch. 

- "Smite me, friend!" 

- Wtf was that shit that Sookie pulled on Maryann ? :amazed


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 24, 2009)

What the hell is up with Sookie, she like swallowing blood?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2009)

Any preview for next week? This episode was good, funny as hell to. Love the Jason in this ep.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 24, 2009)

Xion said:


> After watching this episode I suddenly want to buy a Wii.
> 
> Also I think the Wii will be instrumental in defeating Maryann.



LOL

JessxHoyt just took an interesting twist


----------



## Mellie (Aug 24, 2009)

Xion said:


> WARNING EPISODE IS 15 MINUTES SHORT!!!!



That shit so pissed me off 
I wanted to see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



who the Queen was


----------



## Xion (Aug 24, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> The only bad part about tonight's episode.  They better make up for it by giving the season finale an extra 15 to 30 minutes. Shit, make it an hour.
> 
> About tonight's episode .....
> 
> ...



Everyone knows that Sookie sparkles like Twilight.

Sparkles are clearly more effective than Bill in this episode. He always is such a vomitsy.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 24, 2009)

_SMITE ME friend!!_


----------



## Xion (Aug 24, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> _SMITE ME friend!!_



I much preferred the line:

_RAVAGE ME!!!!!_


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 24, 2009)

episode was a good episode to progress the plot.  those zombies are pretty stupid to think the god had just arrived and was jayson, lol.

jessica's fuckin lost it.  and sookie did something more interesting :amazed


----------



## Easley (Aug 24, 2009)

That was an abrupt ending. A cliffhanger for...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The vampire queen of Louisiana, Sophie-Anne (Evan Rachel Wood). Not sure that was necessary.

Also, I wonder if AB is working Sookie's "heritage" into the story sooner than expected?


----------



## Xion (Aug 24, 2009)

Easley said:


> That was an abrupt ending. A cliffhanger for...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I know Queensies next week. 

And yes to your second point it seems.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GHXZDDTpBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellion (Aug 24, 2009)

You know the town is in bad shape when Jasn is the voice of reason


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 24, 2009)

Hellion said:


> You know the town is in bad shape when Jasn is the voice of reason



LOOOOOOOOOOOL! So true! 
i guess that just kinda tips us of how things will get even messier in their calm little city! LOL

Sayonara
NK


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2009)

Bill didn't get to shine this episode either. I still think he's the best vampire *That's still alive...well alive as a vampire can be* should of whooped this stupid demon's ass.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 24, 2009)

^ well she did offer herself to be ravaged but he wasn't man enough to complete the job...


----------



## Shade (Aug 24, 2009)

So what's so good about this show? Can you guys show me something/explain to me why I should try it?


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 24, 2009)

It's full of racist crack heads who shoot black people that suck blood.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 24, 2009)

Shade said:


> So what's so good about this show? Can you guys show me something/explain to me why I should try it?



It's fucking hysterical and unlike Twilight intentionally so.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 24, 2009)

Shade said:


> So what's so good about this show? Can you guys show me something/explain to me why I should try it?



Are you into softcore vampire porn?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2009)

Hellion said:


> You know the town is in bad shape when Jasn is the voice of reason



their not seriously going to harm the villagers are they?



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> ^ well she did offer herself to be ravaged but he wasn't man enough to complete the job...




*Spoiler*: __ 



was i the only one who felt alittle turned on by that part


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 25, 2009)

^You are not alone..

Maryanne is awesome.....But awesomeness always comes to an end... Probably at the hands of sparkly sookie....


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2009)

Shade said:


> So what's so good about this show? Can you guys show me something/explain to me why I should try it?



Vampires, sex, blood, lots of cursing, demons.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2009)

Xion said:


> WARNING EPISODE IS 15 MINUTES SHORT!!!!
> 
> Other than that though it was nonstop action.



I was pretty irritated when it just stopped there.  I can't wait to see the Queen next week.

In case anyone wants to read the text summary of next episode.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Rated TVMA: ADULT CONTENT, VIOLENCE, ADULT LANGUAGE  	
Running Time: 53 minutes
Genre: Drama
With the crisis in Bon Temps careening out of control, Bill seeks out the advice of the Vampire Queen of Louisiana, Sophie-Anne, but must exercise patience before she gives him critical information. Meanwhile, Sookie and Lafayette find that protecting Tara from herself is more difficult than they anticipated; a desperate Sam turns to an unlikely source for assistance; and Hoyt's allegiance to Maxine is put to the test by Jessica. (TVMA) (AC,AL,V)
Actors:
Director(s): DAN MINAHAN


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 25, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GHXZDDTpBs[/YOUTUBE]





Nuriel said:


> I was pretty irritated when it just stopped there.  I can't wait to see the Queen next week.
> 
> In case anyone wants to read it summary of next episode.
> 
> ...



I do wonder ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who will Eric turn to, to handle this situation ? Bill goes to the Queen. Who's Eric going to unleash ? 

And wtf is Sam thinking ? Eric's going to want something big in return for his services.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> I do wonder ...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm curious as well to see what Eric will do about the situation.  I guess it is better for Sam to owe Eric something as opposed to Maryanne...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 25, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> I do wonder ...
> *Who will Eric turn to*, to handle this situation ?




Eric needs to stop fucking around and turn his mighty Viking battle axe...

I guarantee that one great cleave that splits her from head to cooch will put an end to this demon bitch.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 25, 2009)

^but....

Certainly better than some creature of light bullshit that could come from Sookie<_<


----------



## olaf (Aug 25, 2009)

maybe eric knows somebody that can sparkle like sookie?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 25, 2009)

From the preview....


*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like Jessica will be influenced by Maryanne?


----------



## olaf (Aug 25, 2009)

what did you saw there that led you to this conclusion?


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 25, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as well to see what Eric will do about the situation.  I guess it is better for Sam to owe Eric something as opposed to Maryanne...



Good point.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Better to be Eric's bitch then have Maryanne carve out your heart for dinner.


 



Nightfall said:


> From the preview....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Huh ? I figure she just took it to another level with Maxine and her shit talking mouth.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2009)

Madonna said:


> what did you saw there that led you to this conclusion?





I totally forgot he was in Zoolander.  

As for your question they are both hilarious.  I can't decide.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 25, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> From the preview....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's already been stated that Maryanne can't influence supernatural beings i.e. 
Vampires, Shape shifters etc.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



She was crying so maybe Hoyt probably dumped her for his mama.......


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 25, 2009)

When viewing it one more time... I noticed it a little better... Sorry for the misunderstanding...


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 25, 2009)

Madonna said:


> what did you saw there that led you to this conclusion?



The one in your sig ONLY because it's easier to know it's him without the glasses.


----------



## Xion (Aug 25, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> ^You are not alone..
> 
> Maryanne is awesome.....But awesomeness always comes to an end... Probably at the hands of sparkly sookie....



I hear possible return for Michelle Forbes to Season 3. 

Wonder if werewolves will crash this Bacchanalian rite. 

But I really want to see Dionysus kill people.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 25, 2009)

^I hope so.  I really enjoy her character.  She's kuh-razy!!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 25, 2009)

Xion said:


> I hear possible return for Michelle Forbes to Season 3.



That would be interesting.  She has certainly kept things lively in this season.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 26, 2009)

Just saw the last couple of episodes and it was...just AWESOME.
I mean the cherry in the top of the cake was without any doubt 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the Wii moment! LOOOOOOOOOL I laughed like crazy with that one! In the other side the fairwell of Godric was pretty cool, specially showing what Eric has hidden inside of him...in the end an oscar to Jason Stackhouse for passing by as a horned god that shines upon people and makes them disappear and i bet he instantly thought he really was a god or something LOL.




Sayonara
NK


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 26, 2009)

ok guys well i think that Maryanne is some god that needs to feed off of other supernatural ppl who own bars aka same,eric think about it to only reason maryanne cut 
sookie to send eric a messga that she coming after him next sorry for spell i trying to post this befor i go to school


----------



## olaf (Aug 26, 2009)

we already know what maryann is


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 26, 2009)

Madonna said:


> we already know what maryann is



Yep, she's ma-


*Spoiler*: __ 



yonnaise to Eric's samwich when he's gets involve in this shit.


----------



## olaf (Aug 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _NO! SHE..._ 



WAS THE PHONE

FROM OUTER SPACE


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 26, 2009)

u people with the spoilers are making this thread unenjoyable


----------



## pfft (Aug 26, 2009)

HI; I watched the episode a few days ago, but since I read this persons shit up above my post... i decided not to read any of the spoilers. 

this episode was kinda mediocre, but really funny even in its mediocrity.  

I loved Jason in this episode the most. 

The rest is just kinda there.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 26, 2009)

pfft said:


> HI; I watched the episode a few days ago, but since I read this persons shit up above my post... i decided not to read any of the spoilers.
> 
> this episode was kinda mediocre, but really funny even in its mediocrity.
> 
> ...



Jason was pretty good this episode.  Him with the chainsaw and nailgun, and pretending to be a God.  Hilarious.  Him and Andy make a great duo.


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2009)

yea the god part was funneh


----------



## **Confessa** (Aug 26, 2009)

Jason is ~GOD~. :rofl

Love this show! I haven't read the books yet, so I'm unspoiled, for the most part.


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2009)

i dont want to read the books, only ruins the goodness of the show.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 26, 2009)

I read the books when they first came out.  But, they are so different than the show to me.  I feel like I can still be surprised.  

I can't believe the season is already almost over.


----------



## **Confessa** (Aug 26, 2009)

Reading the books might ruin the show, true. because you'll always be comparing.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2009)

How are the books? Plan on picking up the first book. I hear there good but very different.


----------



## Vault (Aug 27, 2009)

7 books if im not mistaken, story still on going


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2009)

Well I know how many, just wondering how are they.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't think they're particulary good but I seem to be a minority here. You could just download the first one and decide for yourself.


----------



## Vault (Aug 27, 2009)

As if how differently they differ from the show?

Well i enjoyed the books more although some elements in the show i find nicely done


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2009)

Rob` said:


> I don't think they're particulary good but I seem to be a minority here. You could just download the first one and decide for yourself.



where can i find the first one? I'm getting a kindle today so wouldn't mind a free book to read


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 27, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Nakor (Aug 27, 2009)

I will probably wait for the TV show to end, then read the books.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2009)

Damn 9 years later?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 27, 2009)

Nakor said:


> I will probably wait for the TV show to end, then read the books.



good idea i'll do the same


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm not in the mood to pick up another Vampire/Supernatural series.  I have a feeling the books won't top The Rachel Morgan Series for me, but perhaps it can compete with Anita Blake since that is just pron and boringness in the past several books.  I'll get around to it, but library ftw!!


----------



## Xion (Aug 27, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> good idea i'll do the same



I heard the books are horribly written. Technically at least.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 27, 2009)

^Definitely hasn't stopped other series from making it to the top .


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 27, 2009)

Anybody know about that statue that Maryanna always has in whatever house she is staying at? As much as they show it I would assume it has something to do with her powers but does it have real origins?


----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2009)

one episode left.... i think....:srcy


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 27, 2009)

^Two...but it'll be one soon enough >_>.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 27, 2009)

The wait for season 3 is going to be LONG....


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 27, 2009)

^I knooooow.  I don't think we waited too long for season 2 in comparison >_>.


----------



## Xion (Aug 27, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> ^Definitely hasn't stopped other series from making it to the top .



What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 27, 2009)

Just saying that bad writing doesn't always stop legions of fans from forming and believing it to be good as lame as I think it is.  Honestly I find a lot of these kinds of books aren't the best.  I'm not a fan of how Laurel K. Hamilton writes nowadays for instance with her repetition and now lack of imagination.


----------



## Xion (Aug 27, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Just saying that bad writing doesn't always stop legions of fans from forming and believing it to be good as lame as I think it is.  Honestly I find a lot of these kinds of books aren't the best.  I'm not a fan of how Laurel K. Hamilton writes nowadays for instance with her repetition and now lack of imagination.



Of course popularity doesn't hinge on technical prowess. I haven't read the books so I cannot judge, I am just echoing what I have heard.

The show isn't a masterpiece itself, but it's very entertaining which is why it has got me hooked.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 28, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> good idea i'll do the same





Xion said:


> I heard the books are horribly written. Technically at least.



I heard the same, which is why I'm waiting for the show to end since it is probably going to be better than the books. The books also are very small, so I could probably read the whole series in the time it takes to air 2 to 3 episodes. Really doesn't seem worth it to read the books yet.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 28, 2009)

Xion said:


> I heard the books are horribly written. Technically at least.



I read a chapter in the first book.

I kinda blacked out for a while afterwards


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 28, 2009)

Xion said:


> Of course popularity doesn't hinge on technical prowess. I haven't read the books so I cannot judge, I am just echoing what I have heard.
> 
> The show isn't a masterpiece itself, but it's very entertaining which is why it has got me hooked.


I don't think anybody will argue with you on that one.  Even though it's not a masterpiece, I still think that overall it's become quite good.  The first season...notsomuch.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 28, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> ^I knooooow.  I don't think we waited too long for season 2 in comparison >_>.



It's going to be forever.  I'm really looking forward to season 3.  It should be a pretty good one.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2009)

Season 2 does alot of things better then 1. The only thing I don't like about season 2 is the main demon bitch, i hate her so much I don't remember her name. Season 1 seem to have a better main story basically cause it was a serial killer one and i like that more then demon bitch. But season 2 has better action, acting, emotion and overall better characters. But half the main story is dull *Demon bitch*


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 28, 2009)

From Thursday's issue of _The New York Times_: 





> 'True Blood' Is Boiling for HBO
> 
> Sunday's episode of "True Blood" on HBO attracted 5.3 million viewers, a record for the popular vampire series and the largest audience that the cable channel has seen for a show other than "The Sopranos" in more than five years.


 I'm sure it's all because of the pretty flower's dancing.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Season 2 does alot of things better then 1. The only thing I don't like about season 2 is the main demon bitch, i hate her so much I don't remember her name. Season 1 seem to have a better main story basically cause it was a serial killer one and i like that more then demon bitch. But season 2 has better action, acting, emotion and overall better characters. But half the main story is dull *Demon bitch*



I agree. I think a lot of the actors have gotten better in season two.  It has been pretty good.



Dragonus Nesha said:


> From Thursday's issue of _The New York Times_:
> 
> 
> > 'True Blood' Is Boiling for HBO
> ...


It's nice to see it doing so well.  A least if it is maybe that means we will get decent effects and budget for season three.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 28, 2009)

does that mean a 3rd season is a sure thing?


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 28, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> does that mean a 3rd season is a sure thing?



I didn't think there wouldn't be one.  HBO will latch on to it.  Especially with a drink product coming out.  Anybody going to try to find it and buy it?  I'm a little confused as to why it had to be "blood orange" soda.  Why not...strawberry? Or even cherry? It's beyond me .


----------



## Corruption (Aug 28, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> does that mean a 3rd season is a sure thing?



Yea it was announced that each True Blood, Hung and Entourage are getting another season.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 28, 2009)

I would like them to bring out werewolves sooner or later.everyone talks about how nasty and brutal they are.it would be a tease if we never got to see one.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 28, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> does that mean a 3rd season is a sure thing?





Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Yea it was announced that each True Blood, Hung and Entourage are getting another season.



HBO officially announced season three at the end of July, it is supposed to start in June 2010.  In addition, Alan Ball talked about season three in the True Blood Comic-con panel.  He let everyone know what he was looking forward to in the next season.


----------



## Eki (Aug 28, 2009)

gah, i dont like Hung.


----------



## Mia (Aug 28, 2009)

I love True Blood


----------



## Eki (Aug 28, 2009)

Who dosn't love it?


FangBangers


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 28, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Mia said:
> 
> 
> > I love True Blood
> ...


 Some of the non-vampire characters.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 30, 2009)

New ep is close!  Anyone excited?


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

hmm not really.

i just want to know who bill was going to see damnit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2009)

the queen


----------



## Xion (Aug 30, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> I would like them to bring out werewolves sooner or later.everyone talks about how nasty and brutal they are.it would be a tease if we never got to see one.



But I'm worried about the SFX for them when explosions and vampires burning look this bad already.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 30, 2009)

Eric flew like whoosh and away Superman style


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

one episode left


this one wasnt all that good


----------



## Xion (Aug 30, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> one episode left
> 
> 
> this one wasnt all that good



It was quite good, what were you smoking?


----------



## illmatic (Aug 30, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> one episode left
> 
> 
> this one wasnt all that good



I think it would of been better if watched right after the previous episode


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> one episode left
> 
> 
> this one wasnt all that good



usually at this time episodes like that are just set ups for finale.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 30, 2009)

Very cool ep! Have they shown vamps fly before?  It wasn't quite as good as others, but it was still pretty good.  And of course, Eric pulled the "Sookie drank your blood night one" on Bill.  The "Queen" is a yaoi fangirl .  And Tara's mom is outta her mind...as is Tara.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 30, 2009)

God I hate Sookie

"Y iz thar so much evel in the world Lafayette?"

What are you six? Stupid bitch


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 30, 2009)

^I was kinda hoping that that was her moment of deciding to do something about it with her weird powers.

I do think Tara should have thought of a better idea than going BACK into the craziness that got her into that trouble in the first place.  An actual _plan_ could have helped.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 30, 2009)

Hahaha @

*Spoiler*: __ 




Maryann's right hand man.


----------



## Xion (Aug 31, 2009)

Loved it when Maryann punched Tara and was like "Get back there bitch!" 

I admit I loled.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 31, 2009)

So

Who else fells like a jackass for not making the connection between Maryann and Tara's demon dream in season one?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 31, 2009)

pretty good show so far. my best friend came over yesterday and introduced me to the show and we saw the episode where marryand is shown and at the end sookie uses so weird magic shit to repel her. from what I understand, this is part of season 2 so I need to go see season 1 to catch up.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2009)

DD up yet?


----------



## olaf (Aug 31, 2009)

finally

normal version should be up in hour or two, and in the meantime I'll finish my current downloads (and watch stuff I need to catch up on)

EDIT

lol hour or two. normal version is up right now on irfree.com

fuck my current downloads


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 31, 2009)

Queen is a bad actress, Tara's mom, I hate her.


----------



## Easley (Aug 31, 2009)

Season 2 Finale preview.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuK9osmWseA[/YOUTUBE]

hehe, hope Eric on his back isn't a spoiler!


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 31, 2009)

^It looked like she was just having "fun" with him.


----------



## olaf (Aug 31, 2009)

two weeks?

WAT


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 31, 2009)

^That's always how HBO rolls.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> So
> 
> Who else fells like a jackass for not making the connection between Maryann and Tara's demon dream in season one?



Me


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 31, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Wow, I am SOOOO desensitized.  I seriously had to think on what was so bad in this ep compared to others .
> 
> 
> 
> Well it DID hit me before this episode, so I was glad to be right...but I didn't think on it until only about a month or so ago.


What was so bad in that episode?



R00t_Decision said:


> Queen is a bad actress, Tara's mom, I hate her.


 Screw you, the Queen was gnarly



Hellion said:


> Me



I damn near put myself in a coma with the epic facepalm I did.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 31, 2009)

@ mama's boy. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



At the end, you knew that pussy was going to choose his mom over Jessica. Hopefully after what his mom reveals to him. He'll wise up & go back to Jessica.







Chaos Ghost said:


> So
> 
> Who else fells like a jackass for not making the connection between Maryann and Tara's demon dream in season one?



Right here dude. 

I remember that scene from season 1. But always thought it was a hallucination caused by whatever that fake witch doctor cooked up.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Screw you, the Queen was gnarly


She sucks Nacho man.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> What was so bad in that episode?



Probably the Queen with her talk of man smex, on top of Sookie's cousin and the Queen in the beginning.  And probably when the crazy guy on the floor had to more than imply how Sookie and Bill sleep together.  See, that didn't bother me. We've SEEN worse lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2009)

^don't feel bad ,mine is only at 24%.


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2009)

do you guys not have HBO?


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 31, 2009)

^they're merely trying to get footage for gifs .


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> do you guys not have HBO?



Nope, saving 15-20 bucks a month is nice. 

Still need a link for the ep


----------



## Vault (Sep 1, 2009)

Finally Eric starts flying


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 1, 2009)

I really want to see Eric in a fight scene. I cant wait for it. Even a flashback with Godric fighting would be awesome. I want to see what the big boys really can do


----------



## Serp (Sep 1, 2009)

Me and my friend while watching this episode, noticed something strange about Bill coming to Sam, there was fluttering of wings and a bat screech as Bill came onto the scene, is that important or just sound effects, because I don't remember it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 1, 2009)

Serp said:


> Me and my friend while watching this episode, noticed something strange about Bill coming to Sam, there was fluttering of wings and a bat screech as Bill came onto the scene, is that important or just sound effects, because I don't remember it.



I dunno, I've noticed other vamps making that bat sound (most notably as that black vamp chick when she was about to feed on Sookie and Bill did the epic "Sucky is mahn!" line and her head snapped around really quick. As for the bats, no clue.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2009)

Jessica x Vampire Queen


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Sep 1, 2009)

Episode by episode, I like Eric more and more than Bill. It had never happened to me before, I'm betraying TEH ROMANCE  And I can't help it.

I really liked the episode, when queen went all yaoi fangirl I actually laughed, since, at least for me, it's the first time I've encountered that view outside Japanese productions and the internets.

The only thing I dislike about the series now is that there's 1 episode left. And they come back in July or just as far from now. I'm not used to breaks this long, usually they series are absent for around 3 months, not 10


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 1, 2009)

This episode was a bit weak.. too much wanking, and introducing a new character so quickly out of the blue was just boring and a waste of time... Oh well only 2 more weeks...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 1, 2009)

> Episode by episode, I like Eric more and more than Bill. It had never happened to me before, I'm betraying TEH ROMANCE  And I can't help it.




Die, die slowly


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2009)

eric flies

if that doesn't make him more awesome then bill i don't know what will.


----------



## Mia (Sep 1, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> eric flies
> 
> if that doesn't make him more awesome then bill i don't know what will.



BILL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ERIC


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2009)

Mia said:


> BILL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ERIC


when was the last time bill done something awesome?.all he does is yell"sookie you arez mine".heck lafayette is cooler then bill and he was a scared little bitch this episode

speaking of lafayette it's funny how he have sex dreams of eric too


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 1, 2009)

^I thought his fuzzy cuffs were funnier


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> when was the last time bill done something awesome?.all he does is yell"sookie you arez mine".heck lafayette is cooler then bill and he was a scared little bitch this episode
> 
> speaking of lafayette it's funny how he have sex dreams of eric too



Lafayette is one of the best characters made ever on a TV show, so he tops everyone. 

But Bill is still far more enjoyable to watch then Eric IMO. Everything Eric is on screen he just gives off this smug, preepy, gay *not trying to be mess up, but he seems gay* vibe. Now I have nothing against gay guys, as you can see with my first statement. But this guy seems like a bitch and is smug, i just wanna punch him in the face. And when Bill did I wish he killed him


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah and it was creepy the way he was flirting with the children


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2009)

Lux Aeterna said:


> Episode by episode, I like Eric more and more than Bill. It had never happened to me before, I'm betraying TEH ROMANCE  And I can't help it.
> 
> I really liked the episode, when queen went all yaoi fangirl I actually laughed, since, at least for me, it's the first time I've encountered that view outside Japanese productions and the internets.
> 
> The only thing I dislike about the series now is that there's 1 episode left. And they come back in July or just as far from now. I'm not used to breaks this long, usually they series are absent for around 3 months, not 10



I can understand why you feel this way regarding Eric and Bill.  It just seems like it has been a while now since Bill has done anything really memorable.  I tend to think that the writers are not doing much for that character.  

As for the queen she was kinda different.  I'm not sure what to make of her yet.  The comment that Bill and Eric might as well get it over with and have sex did make me laugh.

Overall, not one of my favorite episodes.  Tara's mother was annoying and stupid.  Tara is getting annoying as well.  Eric's appearance didn't serve any real purpose, it was just like they put that there so he would be in the episode...  It just felt like nothing was accomplished at all.

Sorry if this has already been answered but, is there no new episode next week?   From what I can tell the next episode will be in two weeks.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Yeah and it was creepy the way he was flirting with the children



Well, age really loses it's bearing if you're immortal.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Sep 1, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I can understand why you feel this way regarding Eric and Bill.  It just seems like it has been a while now since Bill has done anything really memorable.  I tend to think that the writers are not doing much for that character.
> 
> As for the queen she was kinda different.  I'm not sure what to make of her yet.  The comment that Bill and Eric might as well get it over with and have sex did make me laugh.
> 
> ...



Eric is just so much more intriguing at this point. Plus I like the actor more  Can't help that one, but Bill isn't handsome to me, and he doesn't have much of a charm either. Only playing a vampire saves him. Really, Godrick with all his boyishness was more interesting, especially in the flashback in a different clothes. Plus he's so... I don't know. Single-toned.

Gods, Tara's mother always annoyed me so much, and even though Tara had her better moments, she was never my favorite. But in the last episode, she just behaved like a total moron and made me lose all respect to her character.

Yeah, they all say the next episode will be two weeks from now. Last of the season 












And I think Eric just wanted to eat the kids, he was like that witch from a fairytale where she put kids in the oven to fry them. You know, all nice and fluffy and then BANG BANG OM NOM NOM.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2009)

Lux Aeterna said:


> And I think Eric just wanted to eat the kids, he was like that witch from a fairytale where she put kids in the oven to fry them. You know, all nice and fluffy and then BANG BANG OM NOM NOM.



he was just teasing.thats the way he joke around"i'm a scary vampire and i'm going to eat yoo"

after what godric died for,i don't think he'll want to eat anyone.maybe a few bites here and there:..


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2009)

Lux Aeterna said:


> Yeah, they all say the next episode will be two weeks from now. Last of the season



I'm sad.  I'll miss watching this every week.  The season's are too far apart.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 2, 2009)

^At least there will be good stuff in between, like Dexter .


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2009)

i cant believe i have to be tortured for two weeks

true blood is like my special fix for the sundays


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Sep 2, 2009)

Two weeks is NOTHING compared to eight months or so  I hope they won't leave a cliffhanger


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 2, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Well, age really loses it's bearing if you're immortal.



No, If the kids were also immortal then yeah but since not...no


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 2, 2009)

Lux Aeterna said:


> Two weeks is NOTHING compared to eight months or so  I hope they won't leave a cliffhanger



8 months is going to suck. But at least Lost starts back up to keep me occupied.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 2, 2009)

I hope Evan Rachel Wood makes alot more appearances.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 2, 2009)

Eric in a dress with a gun. 


~Gesy~ said:


> when was the last time bill done something awesome?


Wasn't Bill the one to go chase down the CotL's getaway van after the guy bombed Godric's crib nest?


----------



## Nakor (Sep 2, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Wasn't Bill the one to go chase down the CotL's getaway van after the guy bombed Godric's crib nest?



Didn't he let them go?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No, If the kids were also immortal then yeah but since not...no



Bill and Sookie.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 3, 2009)

13 episodes is way too short...they should make it a regular 20 something ep season.

its not like the show can be all that expensive to produce like DeadWood, Rome or Carnivale which used elaborate settings.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Bill and Sookie.



Sookie is mature enough the kids aren't.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sookie is mature enough the kids aren't.



Based on what, exactly? She is still extremely young compared to most vampires, and inexperienced as fuck. To someone who has lived for close to a millenium, 8 or 24 or 48 doesn't make much of a difference. Still short-lived, still mostly useless.

Given that most vampires seem to have to qualms about using and close-enough torturing humans, why would they refrain from doing so on children?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Based on what, exactly? She is still extremely young compared to most vampires, and inexperienced as fuck. To someone who has lived for close to a millenium, 8 or 24 or 48 doesn't make much of a difference. Still short-lived, still mostly useless.
> 
> Given that most vampires seem to have to qualms about using and close-enough torturing humans, why would they refrain from doing so on children?



Stop this! 


You don't get it, him having a physical relationship with those kids would be weird since they don't have experiences with that sort of things. If they too were vampires It will be understandable but still weird since their body wouldn't change even if they were 100 years old. During physical contact along a sexual line It would still hurt their bodies. Even Jessica who was a vampire had a rough experience during sex her first & second time because she turned into a vampire before she lost her virginity. 

The children wouldn't have the mental and physical experiences to withstand and  go through such a thing...


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2009)

And vampires would care, why?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> And vampires would care, why?



Yeah from the way Vampires are shown in this series I doubt it will an "ok" thing for children to be used as sex slaves but you never know I guess


----------



## Felix (Sep 3, 2009)

So I'm thinking of starting on this show. And in your honest opinion, do you guys recommend it?

Is it actually good or people are watching just because lawl vampires?


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Sep 3, 2009)

True Blood brings vampires back to death after Twillight.

I surely recommend. Awesome series.


----------



## Spaceman SPliff (Sep 3, 2009)

Felix said:


> So I'm thinking of starting on this show. And in your honest opinion, do you guys recommend it?
> 
> Is it actually good or people are watching just because lawl vampires?



its actually a very good show you should try it it puts a good realistic twist on the paranormal imo.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2009)

Just ignore Tara, though.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 3, 2009)

And Sookie's personality...

Good for the sex scenes only


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 3, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> 13 episodes is way too short...they should make it a regular 20 something ep season.
> 
> its not like the show can be all that expensive to produce like DeadWood, Rome or Carnivale which used elaborate settings.



I'm slightly amused at all of the complaints about the wait and the short amount of eps.  Guess I'm just used to it.  Technically the running time of these eps is about the same as a 26 ep half-hour show.  

As for expense, I'm sure The Sopranos wasn't that expensive in terms of set costs (actors is another thing), but that certainly didn't keep them from making us wait.  Hell, Sopranos almost had us waiting TWO years towards the last seasons.  



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Stop this!
> 
> 
> You don't get it, him having a physical relationship with those kids would be weird since they don't have experiences with that sort of things. If they too were vampires It will be understandable but still weird since their body wouldn't change even if they were 100 years old. During physical contact along a sexual line It would still hurt their bodies. *Even Jessica who was a vampire had a rough experience during sex her first & second time because she turned into a vampire before she lost her virginity. *
> ...



I think it's implied that it's always going to be like that for her because her "thing" keeps growing back.  They'll probably figure something out though.  



Hangat?r said:


> Just ignore Tara, though.



Heeey, I like Tara.  She just has her -worthy moments...like the last ep.


----------



## Xion (Sep 3, 2009)

The lack of talk on Maryann in this thread is very disturbing.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2009)

Tara has more retardation moments than not. She and her mother should be killed off. Lafayatte, on the other hand...


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 3, 2009)

Hopefully they will, but probably not... Lafayette would be awesome as a vampire...
Is there a hint of foreshadowing it, due to his visions of Erik?

Maybe he'll be quite awesome, when under the influence of Maryann...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 3, 2009)

Her hymen always grows back ?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes. I'm pretty sure it was explained as such quite simple and understandably in the series. =p

Vampire bodies apparently regenerate tissue to what it was at the moment of turning incase damage is done (and they are actually able to heal, of course).

I'm pretty sure it'd be dead easy to come up with a procedure that forcibly removes the hymen from the whole Being, but meh.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 3, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Her hymen always grows back ?



Yes, she even said that. ''Vampires always heal'' Virgin forever...What a fate...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 3, 2009)

I know that but Nightmistress said " think it's implied that it's always going to be like that for her because her "thing" keeps growing back."

It's either she doesn't get my point or she's just wrong


----------



## Eki (Sep 3, 2009)

im surprised i havnt heard any one say anything about that gaint ass chicken egg at the end


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2009)

If it's not a hot redhead, I don't care.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 3, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> im surprised i havnt heard any one say anything about that gaint ass chicken egg at the end



lol i think that was the "god"


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 3, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I know that but Nightmistress said " think it's implied that it's always going to be like that for her because her "thing" keeps growing back."
> 
> It's either she doesn't get my point or she's just wrong


How you said the first couple of times, I was thinking you meant it wouldn't hurt the next time.  

If Baccano has taught any lesson in regeneration, it's that you just adjust to the pain.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Tara has more retardation moments than not. She and her mother should be killed off. Lafayatte, on the other hand...





I was thinking the same thing, especially after this last episode.  I think some of my favorite moments in the last episode were Jason and Andy.  They were so ridiculous it was funny.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 4, 2009)

Felix said:


> So I'm thinking of starting on this show. And in your honest opinion, do you guys recommend it?
> 
> Is it actually good or people are watching just because lawl vampires?



I just started last week, and seriously, everything Twilight does wrong, True Blood does right. Well, usually.

What did you all think of Sophie-Anne?


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 4, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I was thinking the same thing, especially after this last episode.  I think some of my favorite moments in the last episode were Jason and Andy.  They were so ridiculous it was funny.



true

I laughed hard


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2009)

In order to like true blood you can't take it very serious, it's corny at times, it's silly, it's dumb, but overall it's a fun show to watch.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 4, 2009)

It's silly and over the top, yeah, but I wouldn't really call it dumb. Not at all. It's not nearly the smartest show ever, but nothing that critiques society in any capacity or starts playing around with metaphysics from time to time can be considered dumb.

...especially compared to everything else on TV nowadays. =/


----------



## Vault (Sep 4, 2009)

Serp said:


> Me and my friend while watching this episode, noticed something strange about Bill coming to Sam, there was fluttering of wings and a bat screech as Bill came onto the scene, is that important or just sound effects, because I don't remember it.



Not all vamps can fly only the older ones start gaining more abilities and their blood also gives abilities.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> In order to like true blood you can't take it very serious, it's corny at times, it's silly, it's dumb, but overall it's a fun show to watch.



This is kinda what I think.  I think if you go about thinking about it this way, it is really entertaining.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> lol i think that was the "god"



that wouldn't make any sense. the vampire queen told Bill that maryann is pretty much unkillable until she kills someone special (sookie maybe?) and lets her guard down so that "God may kill her" because apparently thats what she wants. SO that cannot possibly be Dionysus. I think it might be maryann's offspring in egg form: since she believes dionysus will show her death, she wants an offspring to take her place or something. Maybe she had sex with a vampire and its a super offspring made between a vampire and whatever maryann is?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2009)

Rhaella said:


> It's silly and over the top, yeah, but I wouldn't really call it dumb. Not at all. It's not nearly the smartest show ever, but nothing that critiques society in any capacity or starts playing around with metaphysics from time to time can be considered dumb.
> 
> ...especially compared to everything else on TV nowadays. =/



Maybe so, i call it dumb tho. Not as much in season 2, but season 1 though, especially first half, the acting was pretty meh, and the show was kinda dumb IMO. It got better as it went, and now it's enjoyable but I'll say the demon shit is dumb and dull, god can't wait for the werewolf.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok, question. My friend said she heard the vamp queen mention something about "needing a pure heart" to be taken over by Maryann, i.e. no corruption from vamp blood.....but at the end Lafayette gets possessed and shit. Now I didnt hear this myself so I'm confused on it

Also, I just saw that yummy chick that's Eric's partner/child on the George Lopez show, only ep I've ever watched all of.

She was a sex offender


----------



## Soda (Sep 5, 2009)

I love True Blood sooo much....

I can't wait for Sookie to own MaryAnn with whatever she does. 

Also, I agree with the Queen, Bill and Eric should just fuck and get it over with.


----------



## Eki (Sep 5, 2009)

i like the demon-related shit


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 5, 2009)

Arlene is married to Ben Linus in real life!


----------



## olaf (Sep 5, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Arlene is married to Ben Linus in real life!


yeah, and she doesn't look like white thrash irl


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

Soda said:


> I love True Blood sooo much....
> 
> I can't wait for Sookie to own MaryAnn with whatever she does.
> 
> Also, I agree with the Queen, Bill and Eric should just fuck and get it over with.



that actually made me lol when I heard her say that.  Also I refuse to see Eric and Bill fuck. Although Eric's manly viking as would clearly be on top.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 5, 2009)

I thought Eric's "teacup humans" comment was rather funny, albeit a little strange. As for the finale, it isn't the two week wait that bothers me, its the time in between seasons that does.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 5, 2009)

I didn't have that much against the Queen being introduced... But I did feel annoyed by how much time they used on it... Whatever happens in the finale, I hope they leave her out of it overall... Save it for season 3 or *whatever* She wasn't that interesting...

Err just a question regarding the orgies... Does anyone else find them a bit of a turnoff? when looking at the people taking part in it


----------



## krome (Sep 5, 2009)

Just started watching True Blood  Bill's a cutie~


----------



## Spaceman SPliff (Sep 5, 2009)

Is anybody as excited for the season finale as i am???

i cant wait its gonna be crazy!


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 5, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Ok, question. My friend said she heard the vamp queen mention something about "needing a pure heart" to be taken over by Maryann, i.e. no corruption from vamp blood.....but at the end Lafayette gets possessed and shit. Now I didnt hear this myself so I'm confused on it



I don't remember that at all, really. I'm bored and watching again right now, so I'll listen for it.



Shoddragon said:


> that actually made me lol when I heard her say that.  Also I refuse to see Eric and Bill fuck. Although Eric's manly viking as would clearly be on top.



Aww, I'm all for it. Or at least an Eric/Lafayette sex dream.

Fair is fair. 



Nightfall said:


> Err just a question regarding the orgies... Does anyone else find them a bit of a turnoff? when looking at the people taking part in it



Little bit, yeah.



okita said:


> Just started watching True Blood  Bill's a cutie~



You just wait for Eric.


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

just finished the whole series up till now, in like 3 days

OH FUCK this is my new favorite show

and i has a question
for the humans doing V, would the vampire be able to now track the human, feel their emotions etc etc once they drank the blood?

why didnt Lafayatte get the same affects from eric's blood, as jason got from that vile he drank in the police car?

it looked like lafayatte had more than a vile of blood when eric offered himself to him


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

Dave said:


> just finished the whole series up till now, in like 3 days
> 
> OH FUCK this is my new favorite show
> 
> ...



I thought those same things davehpoop! I wanted to ask all those things, but then I just chalked it up to them not thinking fans would be smart enough to question this kinda stuff.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 6, 2009)

New promo pics 

Link removed

Hope this hasn't been posted. 

No new Eric photos. Someone wants to die.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 6, 2009)

Dave said:


> just finished the whole series up till now, in like 3 days
> 
> OH FUCK this is my new favorite show
> 
> ...



The question for me is if it would matter who drinks the blood if the vampire doesn't really know who it is?   Maybe they feel phantom emotions but can't pin who it's from for instance.   And in regards to the drinker, how much does actually seeing and knowing the vampire have to do with being able to dream about them?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2009)

Eric doesn't look that bad in a dress


----------



## moonpies (Sep 6, 2009)

Where did you get to see Eric in a dress? 

Aww...Jessica looks so pretty. 

I'm liking the show in its new season. I really didn't care for it last season even though my cousin watched every rerun. I'm really liking SamxTara now. That b*tch Marianne. I don't like her. And that new waitress. And also that God cult of a sham. Jason, don't believe them, you simple-minded son of a gun.

I think it was Marianne who attacked Sookie last time. Sookie described her resembling a bull. Could she be a minotaur?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 6, 2009)

> You just wait for Eric.



BILL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ERIC


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> BILL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ERIC





Go watch Twilight. You're doing True Blood wrong


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2009)

^agreed the only thing bill got going for him is his romance with sookie


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> ^agreed the only thing bill got going for him is his romance with sookie



I swear to God if Bill didnt sound so epic saying "Sucky is mahn!!!" I'd want him dead.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 6, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> New promo pics
> 
> Your heart, my smile
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing these.  The do need to get us some Eric spoiler pics.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice to see that Charlaine Harris will be making a cameo.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> BILL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ERIC



Ewwww what is this i don't even


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

pfft said:


> I thought those same things davehpoop! I wanted to ask all those things, but then I just chalked it up to them not thinking fans would be smart enough to question this kinda stuff.



V is like a drug. Just like everytime you snort coke you don't have the same result, same thing with V. Sometime when you snort you get the high of a lifetime(Lafayette) and sometimes your body just shits on you and reacts badly(Jason). Plus it was stated in season one that different vamps give different sensations.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> BILL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ERIC



Truth. Fuck eric he's a bitch.


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> BILL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ERIC



If you are only talking about season 1, then yes you're right

but in season 2, Eric >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> bill


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 6, 2009)

i dun like Suckie


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i dun like Suckie



Who does?


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Who does?


SOOKEH IS MAHN

AND AH LUH SOOKEH


----------



## olaf (Sep 6, 2009)

oh eric

fly me to the moon

bite me among those stars

let me see what blood tastes like

on jupiter and mars


----------



## Tifa (Sep 6, 2009)

Eric's cool cuz he's a viking


----------



## Hinako (Sep 6, 2009)

This show is pretty lame. Anna doesn't look quite as hot as she did when she played rouge in x-men. this show is like really bad, Vampires are overrated, and it's on Twilight's level and we all know that can't be good <__<


----------



## Tifa (Sep 6, 2009)

Hinako said:


> This show is pretty lame. Anna doesn't look quite as hot as she did when she played rouge in x-men. this show is like really bad, Vampires are overrated, and it's on Twilight's level and we all know that can't be good <__<


 
Twilight level?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 6, 2009)

ugh here we go again....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2009)

Hinako said:


> This show is pretty lame. Anna doesn't look quite as hot as she did when she played rouge in x-men. this show is like really bad, Vampires are overrated, and it's on Twilight's level and we all know that can't be good <__<



:amazed.......

get the fuck out


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 6, 2009)

4 posts and joined this september... troll?


----------



## Tifa (Sep 6, 2009)

But he's got rep.  He tricked meh


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 6, 2009)

He got neg-rep, too.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 6, 2009)

heh... that was fast...


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

Hinako said:


> This show is pretty lame.


please explain, i don't see where you are getting this. 





> Anna doesn't look quite as hot as she did when she played rouge in x-men.


you obviously dont enjoy the finer things
she is smoking in this series, and not underaged like she must have been in the x-men series


> this show is like really bad, Vampires are overrated, and *it's on Twilight's level *and we all know that can't be good <__<


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> heh... that was fast...



true blood fans are hardcore


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 6, 2009)

Hinako said:


> This show is pretty lame. Anna doesn't look quite as hot as she did when she played rouge in x-men. this show is like really bad, Vampires are overrated, and it's on Twilight's level and we all know that can't be good <__<



A witch....



Burn her


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

ill get the bonfire ready 

who's preparing the orgy and the looting?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

Hinako said:


> This show is pretty lame. Anna doesn't look quite as hot as she did when she played rouge in x-men. this show is like really bad, Vampires are overrated, and it's on Twilight's level and* we all know that can't be good* <__<



Just like all know you cant be smart

*negs*


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 6, 2009)

Does anyone here enjoy Sookies character by the way, or do you just find her plain annoying?


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

she is annoying but sometimes adorable. really depends and I am someone who likes contradictions.  i love to like and dislike someone.


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Does anyone here enjoy Sookies character by the way, or do you just find her plain annoying?


she will become vampire by the end of the series, i assure you that

or i will cry


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 6, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Does anyone here enjoy Sookies character by the way, or do you just find her plain annoying?



When she started to have sex dreams about Eric I started praying for her death.


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

sookeh will be made by eric. cuz I dont see bill doing it.


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

pfft said:


> sookeh will be made by eric. cuz I dont see bill doing it.


WHAT A TWEEST

i would like to see jessica make sookeh

BFFS LIEK OH EM GEE!


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

Dave said:


> WHAT A TWEEST
> 
> i would like to see jessica make sookeh
> 
> BFFS LIEK OH EM GEE!



well now that hasn't crossed my mind at all... I just don't see bill making her ever. BUT i see sookeh wanting to become one and either asking eric or maybe even jessica to do so... OR her being made against her will by eric, or just being made by someone else after soemthing happens and its either death or vampirism.


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

what if jessica makes hoyt?

his mama wont be too happy


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

hoyt would probably cry and make his momma a vampire too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2009)

i think jessica x hoyt is over

they had a good run, hoyt lost his virginity to a vampire


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> i think jessica x hoyt is over
> 
> they had a good run hoyt lost his virginity to a vampire


ITS NOT OVER 

make up sex can solve everything!


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

awww no more hoyt x jessica... that was full of redneck win!


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

you have to believe amber, believe in the magic that runs through all vampire!


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

I believe dave  

just like i will believe in sookeh x bill for now .... till she gets with eric


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

eric has pam, he is good until 3rd season


----------



## Hinako (Sep 6, 2009)

Dave said:


> please explain, i don't see where you are getting this. you obviously dont enjoy the finer things
> she is smoking in this series, and not underaged like she must have been in the x-men series


first off she started X-men at about 17 years old and then the second film she was about 20 and 23 in the last film... oh yeah she's totally underaged! DD:

The first season was alright i guess but Season 2 didn't live up to expectations. The weaknesses of each person is stupid. there is too many chessy parts in this show that cause me to dislike it. and Vampires suffering from the same problems that Humans do is lame. also humans allowing vampires to suck off of them is not very enticing. and maryanne shoulda died already.
I liked how all of you guyz banded together to give me neg rep, thanks for respecting my opinion. DDD:


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

Hinako said:


> first off she started X-men at about 17 years old and then the second film she was about 20 and 23 in the last film... oh yeah she's totally underaged! DD:


at one point, she was, which is wrong 



> The first season was alright i guess but Season 2 didn't live up to expectations. The weaknesses of each person is stupid. there is too many chessy parts in this show that cause me to dislike it.


cheesy? please ellaborate you opinion


> and Vampires suffering from the same problems that Humans do is lame.


they were humans once too, so of course they will


> also humans allowing vampires to suck off of them is not very enticing


some people are into that, and others are not

not everyone is a fangbang hater, like you


> and maryanne shoulda died already.


already?  this is a short 12 ep series, and seeing as how she is the final villain, she will go down in the final ep
u mad?


> I liked how all of you guyz banded together to give me neg rep, thanks for respecting my opinion. DDD:


we did not "band together"

i have no association with these people what so ever
if i negged you, it was because I did not like your post, and I felt like it deserved a neg

these people in no way included me in their "band togetherness"


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 6, 2009)

Hinako said:


> I liked how all of you guyz banded together to give me neg rep, thanks for respecting my opinion. DDD:


ah jus dun geddit Hinako...
waih is thur so much eevul in tha wurld??


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

she has a demon inside of her, its the only explanation


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

Hinako said:


> first off she started X-men at about 17 years old and then the second film she was about 20 and 23 in the last film... oh yeah she's totally underaged! DD:
> 
> The first season was alright i guess but Season 2 didn't live up to expectations. The weaknesses of each person is stupid. there is too many chessy parts in this show that cause me to dislike it. and Vampires suffering from the same problems that Humans do is lame. also humans allowing vampires to suck off of them is not very enticing. and maryanne shoulda died already.
> I liked how all of you guyz banded together to give me neg rep, thanks for respecting my opinion. DDD:


So this guy just revenge negged me. Should I report him for the lulz


~RAGING BONER~ said:


> ah jus dun geddit Hinako...
> waih is thur so much eevul in tha wurld??



OMG win!!

EDIT: waitaminute, wtf is blue rep? Is that super neg or some shit?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2009)

Hinako said:


> first off she started X-men at about 17 years old and then the second film she was about 20 and 23 in the last film... oh yeah she's totally underaged! DD:
> 
> The first season was alright i guess but Season 2 didn't live up to expectations. The weaknesses of each person is stupid. there is too many chessy parts in this show that cause me to dislike it. and Vampires suffering from the same problems that Humans do is lame. also humans allowing vampires to suck off of them is not very enticing. and maryanne shoulda died already.
> I liked how all of you guyz banded together to give me neg rep, thanks for respecting my opinion. DDD:



While i agree season 2 seems to have even more problems then 1 at times and it is cheesy doesn't make it an unenjoyable show. I respect your opinion though and I can see where your coming from. I agree it's far from a great show or one of the best, but it's an enjoyable show IMO.


----------



## Hinako (Sep 6, 2009)

Dave said:


> at one point, she was, which is wrong
> 
> cheesy? please ellaborate you opinion
> they were humans once too, so of course they will
> ...


At one point, wrong? You make it sound like i was an adult at the time the first movie was made <.<
Cheesy as in a poor idea or concept, it's not very attention grabbing. Vampires are supposed to be like super-human, something more then regular humans not this lame crap. nice namecalling, i'm not a fangbang hater, i enjoyed Blade, Queen of the Damned,Underworld, etc among other things and i made myself watch this terrible show. I can see Maryann going down earlier then the last epi as the writers alway like to make the story twist. i don't get angry over the interwebz <_< if i did, i would be calling people names.

you have an association with them as in you like True Blood and you also surf a Naruto forum with them.So, no, you do not have no association what so ever >.>


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> So this guy just revenge negged me. Should I report him for the lulz
> 
> 
> OMG win!!
> ...


sakura skin? you have a demon

(blue rep = null on sakurashit)


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

haha i got null repped too.   its those demons inside a hurr


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

Dave said:


> sakura skin? you have a demon
> 
> (blue rep = null on sakurashit)





I USE THE  HATAKE SKIN GOOD SIR!!!

I dunt liek this blu rep. It's maken my cp all uglay.

The fuck do these things do?


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I USE THE  HATAKE SKIN GOOD SIR!!!
> 
> I dunt liek this blu rep. It's maken my cp all uglay.
> 
> The fuck do these things do?


nulls dont do anything

HATAKE SKIN?  THATS THE WORST DEMON OF ALL


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

Dave said:


> nulls dont do anything
> 
> HATAKE SKIN?  THATS THE WORST DEMON OF ALL



Akatsuki skin is broked, Sakura is the Sookie of Naruto, alll that orange in the Naruto skin hurts my brain, and though I kinda like the Sasuke skin, Kakashi's has a black background so it wins:ho


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

sakura skin hurts my fucking eyes... sookeh doesnt hurt your eyes


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

pfft said:


> sakura skin hurts my fucking eyes... sookeh doesnt hurt your eyes



Your right. Sookie just hurts my brain.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2009)

pfft said:


> sakura skin hurts my fucking eyes... sookeh doesnt hurt your eyes




^lol i loved that part in your sig

bitches asking lafayette for V...she almost got him in trouble too


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

pfft said:


> sakura skin hurts my fucking eyes... sookeh doesnt hurt your eyes


DAT SIG

oh god that part was awesome

i wish he would quit being so scared.  i also noticed he ist as loud as he used to be

i want my lafayette back


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

Dave said:


> DAT SIG
> 
> oh god that part was awesome
> 
> ...



He should back to normal by next season when the writers forget that he's suppose to be shell shocked.


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> He should back to normal by next season when the writers forget that he's suppose to be shell shocked.


they better, or i will send them an AIDS burger they will soon not forget


----------



## pfft (Sep 6, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> ^lol i loved that part in your sig
> 
> bitches asking lafayette for V...she almost got him in trouble too


 i loved it too  




Dave said:


> DAT SIG
> 
> oh god that part was awesome
> 
> ...


I want them to stop making lafayette freak out so much about eric and stuff too. although seeing eric impersonate tara's mom was fucking lulz. 




Dave said:


> they better, or i will send them an AIDS burger they will soon not forget


 
fuck yeah! you said it


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 6, 2009)

I would love for Lafayette to be back to normal.  I like him best when he is being snarky and/or catty.  

I'm kinda glad thought that we have gotten to see more to Eric lately though.  He is much more entertaining now, then when he was so series all the time.


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

i agree, eric when he is not serious and determined = awesome

edit: also short haired eric >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> long haired eric


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 6, 2009)

Eric is awesome _*always*_, trufax, and I will ban anyone who says otherwise. 



Chaos Ghost said:


> Akatsuki skin is broked, Sakura is the Sookie of Naruto, alll that orange in the Naruto skin hurts my brain, and though I kinda like the Sasuke skin, Kakashi's has a black background so it wins:ho



There's a Kakashi background? lol when did this happen? xD

[eta] Holy shit, blinding blueness FTL, but I'm tired of Sasuke so maybe I'll keep it anyway.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 7, 2009)

Nuuuu Hatake skin exposes all the flaws of transparency what is diiis D: 

And wtf is this hate about Eric and Sookeh. Smexing him (even if it was only a dream) is the best thing she could have ever done for her characterization. She had no awesome until he put it in her.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz3zi8sweYA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTQODXU0UtU[/YOUTUBE]

Lafayette is awesome.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 7, 2009)

woke up excited to watch True blood, forgot I have to wait another week 



 I miss Bill...


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2009)

Hinako said:


> Cheesy as in a poor idea or concept, it's not very attention grabbing. Vampires are supposed to be like super-human, something more then regular humans not this lame crap. nice namecalling, i'm not a fangbang hater, i enjoyed Blade, Queen of the Damned,Underworld, etc among other things and i made myself watch this terrible show. I can see Maryann going down earlier then the last epi as the writers alway like to make the story twist. i don't get angry over the interwebz <_< if i did, i would be calling people names.



Well a part of that is that they came out into the open, they're a part of society now and they have to follow rules. And vampires are still vulnerable at night, if they were declared a menace by the general population... It wouldn't be too much of a problem for the humans to simply swipe them from their nests.

I'm going to guess that from the examples you gave, you want more action... One man army soloing hordes of other fodder opponents in over the top action scenes, while taking no visible damage... Underworld and Blade certainly had enough of that.....I haven't seen Queen of the Damned, but it has a 14% rating on Rottentomatoes?....I think that speaks for itself...

Then again I guess it's all subjective, the reason I think everyone negged you is because you passed it off as something just as bad as Twilight...Which is just wrong imo...^^


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 7, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> woke up excited to watch True blood, forgot I have to wait another week
> 
> 
> 
> I miss Bill...



I did that same thing yesterday.  I can't wait for Sunday.  



Dave said:


> i agree, eric when he is not serious and determined = awesome
> 
> edit: also short haired eric >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> long haired eric



Yeah, Eric's short hair is a huge improvement.  As for his personality I like it when he is being a bit lighthearted.  I've always thought that there was more to his character than just business, and I'm glad they have started to show that.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, hell. I should have read back a page or two yesterday.



Hinako said:


> At one point, wrong? You make it sound like i was an adult at the time the first movie was made <.<
> Cheesy as in a poor idea or concept, it's not very attention grabbing. Vampires are supposed to be like super-human, something more then regular humans not this lame crap. nice namecalling, i'm not a fangbang hater, i enjoyed Blade, Queen of the Damned,Underworld, etc among other things and i made myself watch this terrible show. I can see Maryann going down earlier then the last epi as the writers alway like to make the story twist. i don't get angry over the interwebz <_< if i did, i would be calling people names.
> 
> you have an association with them as in you like True Blood and you also surf a Naruto forum with them.So, no, you do not have no association what so ever >.>



You are accusing people of conspiring together to mass neg-rep you, something that this forum prohibits, and something that is most likely not the case in this particular incident. Yes, members in this thread know each other, but such an association does not mean that they grouped together to attack you, especially when your own actions (i.e., wandering into a thread full of fans of a particular vampire show, and comparing it unfavourably -- and insultingly -- with Twilight) could easily have inspired individuals to respond separately in such a manner.

And now, re: True Blood... The vampires in this series _are_ super-human; have you missed the super-speed, the super-strength, and the glamour? Bill might not display much in the way of powers, by and large, but Eric and Godric certainly have. And I can't say much about Queen of the Damned, because as a fan of the book, I refused to subject myself to that mess. There's only so much mis-characterized Armand I can take, and my quota was already filled by Interview.



Nightfall said:


> Does anyone here enjoy Sookies character by the way, or do you just find her plain annoying?



I like her. 

@ Nuriel, he's supposed to have some serious joie de vivre in the books, I've heard. Haven't managed to get a hold of them just yet, unfortunately.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, Eric in the books is pretty funny imo.  I've gotten to the point now where I consider the books and show to be completely separate, you can't guarantee that just because the plot in the books goes one way that True Blood will do the same.  There are so many differences.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 7, 2009)

^Yeh I heard Lafayette's fate is definitely different in the show.  They could also just add certain elements and plot twists from the show and stick it to another character as well.  They have so many options.  Besides, it's only 13 eps a year.  They've got the wiggle room.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, Lafayette's fate is way different.  But, I like a lot of the changes.  They have kept things interesting in True Blood.  There are a few character, like Jason, who are much more interesting in the show than the books.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool.  I like Jason.  It's fun seeing him evolve from his debauchery while still being kinda dumb.  He tries to be smarter which is the interesting part about it.  He'll never be sophisticated though.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'd heard that they've taken a completely different track with the show. (I'm really kind of interested in the way the books deal with Eric/Sookie, so I'll be checking them out. XD)

Oh, hey. Did Eric kill Lafayette in the books, or did that whole thing work out differently?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 7, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Cool.  I like Jason.  It's fun seeing him evolve from his debauchery while still being kinda dumb.  He tries to be smarter which is the interesting part about it.  He'll never be sophisticated though.


I like his single minded personality.  Season one was sex, then V, two was the Church and now "saving" the town.  It is like he has one thing on his mind, and devotes himself to that idea fully.


Rhaella said:


> Yeah, I'd heard that they've taken a completely different track with the show. (I'm really kind of interested in the way the books deal with Eric/Sookie, so I'll be checking them out. XD)
> 
> Oh, hey. Did Eric kill Lafayette in the books, or did that whole thing work out differently?



You should check them out, I'm still a fan of the books.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Layfayette is killed in the books.  In the books he was the body found in the car.  Layfayette had attended a sex party in the books where he was killed by two other guys who had attended.  I don't remember Eric and Layfayette ever meeting in the books.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 7, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I like his single minded personality.  Season one was sex, then V, two was the Church and now "saving" the town.  It is like he has one thing on his mind, and devotes himself to that idea fully.
> 
> 
> You should check them out, I'm still a fan of the books.
> ...



Yup. You're right.  They totally should have shown his junk in the ep where he ODed on the V btw.  It's HBO. They TOTALLY could have.  Not like it'd be a real one anyway...


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2009)

Lafayette definitely shouldn't be killed of in the show for now though, too awesome for that...
Let's see how he acts under Maryanns influence...

That reminds me, I've seen some people here dislike the entire plotline with her.. I have close friend who thinks she took up too much time as well...   I think it was better than the church of sun, all of that was just too anti climatic.... Then again I like antagonists who actually have an intimidating presence in some way.

A team-up between Jason and Andy was a good idea, especially for the comedy...^^
Werewolf Andy in the future anyone?


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 7, 2009)

^...or werewolf Jason


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 7, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Yup. You're right.  They totally should have shown his junk in the ep where he ODed on the V btw.  It's HBO. They TOTALLY could have.  Not like it'd be a real one anyway...


I forgot about that part.  That was pretty hilarious.  


Nightfall said:


> Lafayette definitely shouldn't be killed of in the show for now though, too awesome for that...
> Let's see how he acts under Maryanns influence...
> 
> That reminds me, I've seen some people here dislike the entire plotline with her.. I have close friend who thinks she took up too much time as well...   I think it was better than the church of sun, all of that was just too anti climatic.... Then again I like antagonists who actually have an intimidating presence in some way.
> ...



Jason and Andy teaming up were so funny.  I couldn't believe that Andy went along with what Jason was saying.  It's like the blind leading the blind.


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Layfayette is killed in the books.  In the books he was the body found in the car.  Layfayette had attended a sex party in the books where he was killed by two other guys who had attended.  I don't remember Eric and Layfayette ever meeting in the books.



wat
WAT
WAT

How could they do that to him   Poor laffy taffy!  Im glad he is still 
*Spoiler*: __ 



alive


 in the show, cause he is damn awesome


----------



## Felix (Sep 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That makes some sense why they said. "Calm down, it's not Lafayette" when they found the black woman's body in the car


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2009)

Felix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That makes some sense why they said. "Calm down, it's not Lafayette" when they found the black woman's body in the car



*Spoiler*: __ 



At first i thought it was, since the body had their toe nails painted, and earlier we saw lafayette do the same.


----------



## Felix (Sep 7, 2009)

Dave said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> At first i thought it was, since the body had their toe nails painted, and earlier we saw lafayette do the same.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed. It was probably a connection left from the book




Strange. Seems I'm missing episode 11
The usual provider stopped releasing episodes it seems D:


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 7, 2009)

Are you streaming everything?

I had a hell of a time with the disappearing links.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2009)

Rhaella said:


> Are you streaming everything?
> 
> I had a hell of a time with the disappearing links.



I was trolled in about 3 videos... Small shots of animals just playing... The bastards....


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmmm. I don't download, so I can't really help you. There are links at yidio you could possibly try.

lol, Nightfall. I don't know what sites you were looking at. XD

Also, mmm your icon. I'm more of a Haer'dalis sort of girl, but oh, yes BG.


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2009)

can you link me to ep 5 season 2, streamed?


----------



## Nathan (Sep 7, 2009)

News just in: Evan Rachel Wood (The Queen) and Alexander Skarsguard (Eric) are dating in real life!


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2009)

Nathan said:


> News just in: Evan Rachel Wood (The Queen) and Alexander Skarsguard (Eric) are dating in real life!


oh what the

maybe its a spoiler for the plot in season 3


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2009)

Rhaella said:


> lol, Nightfall. I don't know what sites you were looking at. XD
> 
> Also, mmm your icon. I'm more of a Haer'dalis sort of girl, but oh, yes BG.



Surfthechannel... just regular megavideo links.... Not something worse..

Haven't played through BG 2 yet, though I'm going to one day.... I was kinda tempted to bring him into my party, but no room... going all evil this round

Edwina was awesome as well though...


----------



## pfft (Sep 7, 2009)

Nathan said:


> News just in: Evan Rachel Wood (The Queen) and Alexander Skarsguard (Eric) are dating in real life!



link to your info sources or you are lying.


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2009)

anyone have episode 5 of season 2, streaming!?!?!

:[ i suck at finding them


----------



## pfft (Sep 7, 2009)

damn it dave... i will be you slave hang on let me go look


I believe this is it... or so it says it is.

Link

is it? 

if not i go look again.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 7, 2009)

eztv.it FTw, bitches.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 7, 2009)

Have you found something that works yet, Dave?



Nightfall said:


> Surfthechannel... just regular megavideo links.... Not something worse..
> 
> Haven't played through BG 2 yet, though I'm going to one day.... I was kinda tempted to bring him into my party, but no room... going all evil this round
> 
> Edwina was awesome as well though...



Edwina was. XD

I've only played through BG 2 a couple times, and never with Edwin (which is sad, because there's a mod available that makes him romanceable, and I think it's supposed to be pretty damn amusing, what with the EVIL. I hate that women can only romance Anomen who is just fail, fail, fail, even if a Haer'dalis romance would have been ridiculous). Haer'dalis and Viconia are my must-play NPCs, with Imoen probably being third. But I go for mod NPC mix 'n' match.


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah i found something, thanks pfft :3c


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome. Watch it before it disappears.

Srsly, I was partway through watching something when it went away. XD


----------



## Eki (Sep 7, 2009)

one more week to go!


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 7, 2009)

You missed the flashback? XD That does suck. One of my favourite parts, and I've got to say... I find Godric a thousand times more compelling there than in anything that follows. My god, beautiful.

I had to temporarily skip the s1 episode right after the grandmother died. Suddenly Bill and Sookie were sleeping together, Jason was being a dick, and none of it made sense at all. XD


----------



## pfft (Sep 7, 2009)

aww dude you did miss some good parts of that episode.  glad you caught up though


----------



## Eki (Sep 7, 2009)

did anyone else notice that tera's mother shot the rifle two times with out having to cock it back??

I just now remembered this lulz


----------



## pfft (Sep 7, 2009)

Dave said:


> yeah i found something, thanks pfft :3c



anything for you hooker.  

--------
omg the gun thing I didnt notice that shit till just now


----------



## Xion (Sep 7, 2009)

ONE MORE WEEK!!!!!~~~~

SQUEEEE!

Next week is when the finale is!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 7, 2009)

And a little white after that Big Bang Theory is back with a big bang season.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 7, 2009)

ahh Eric

yes..

2 weeks without it... good that only one week is left

finaleeeee

 cant wait for stupid M to leave/die or whatever


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2009)

you mean a little more than 6 days


----------



## Eki (Sep 7, 2009)

Then we will have to wait a year


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 7, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> Then we will have to wait a year.



Heartbreaking, isn't it?


----------



## Eki (Sep 7, 2009)

yes it is


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2009)

im going to cry until next season ;-;


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 7, 2009)

Xion said:


> ONE MORE WEEK!!!!!~~~~
> 
> SQUEEEE!
> 
> Next week is when the finale is!



I can't wait for the final either.  The only bad part is then we have such a long wait.  Season three is too far away.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Sep 8, 2009)

...and knowing them they'll just throw us some nasty cliffhanger and have the fan waiting for 8 months to resolve it


----------



## olaf (Sep 8, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> And a little white after that Big Bang Theory is back with a big bang season.


not to mention that How I Met Your Mother is back at the same time

and Fringe, Dollhouse, The Mentalist and Glee

damn awesome

too bad none of that is third season of True Blood


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 8, 2009)

good episode, eric flying  the queen was kind of full of too much information :\


----------



## Felix (Sep 8, 2009)

I seriously can't stand Tara and her mother anymore. Such annoying characters


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 8, 2009)

^ okayyyyy


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

I dont get Tara sometimes she looks hot sometimes she just looks ugly  wtf


----------



## Mozu (Sep 8, 2009)

Whenever she gets that crazy look in her eye or when he muscles tense up and get real bulky is usually about when I get put off.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 8, 2009)

I swear, Stephen Moyer was attractive when I first saw him on TV (though it could have been the estuary accent), but Bill is all kinds of do not want.


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

The british accent  

And Hiroko you know exactly what i mean


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 8, 2009)

British accents >>>>>>>> fake southern American ones XD

I'm not sure WTF Skarsgård uses for Eric, but I can deal with it.


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

Well his british accent is genuine unlike the southern one 

And Eric is sorta like the guy who plays Chuck Bass in the regards he speaks while pausing or speaks very slowly so for him to do an american accent its becomes much easier for him


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 8, 2009)

the problem with Bill is that he is drowning in the swamp of Suckie's fail.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd say the problem is that he got turned without his permission by a raving lunatic.  See, Godric's method is better: hijack the personification of an idea and then offer the semblance of a choice.

What's up with all the Sookie hate? xD


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

Sookie acts like a retard at times.


----------



## olaf (Sep 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> Sookie acts like a retard at times.


but less in this season. noticably


----------



## Mozu (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhaella said:


> British accents >>>>>>>> fake southern American ones XD
> 
> I'm not sure WTF Skarsg?rd uses for Eric, but I can deal with it.



I just call it Suaveeey. 



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> the problem with Bill is that he is drowning in the swamp of Suckie's fail.



No, I'm pretty sure he was fail before this. Plus he looks wrinkly and old. 



Vault said:


> Sookie acts like a retard at times.



More like all the time. However, her retardedness led to her blood bond with Eric...  I suppose we should say it's a necessary evil.


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

Last episode she acted like a retard wasting time sleeping with that dude when she could have helped Lafayette


----------



## Mozu (Sep 8, 2009)

I know 

I was so confused. Me and my roomie just kept looking at each other and wondering wtf she was doing. It was daylight when she started... and she finally figured out how to get rid of him by nightfall. Pure genius.


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats our Sookie Stackhouse


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 8, 2009)

Really a show written by yippie liberals and the people from the south aren't written as retards? Honestly?


----------



## Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

what the?  whats wrong with sookie?  sh is hot and knows how to sex a vampire

i love her


----------



## pfft (Sep 8, 2009)

there are alot of haters in this thread.


----------



## Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

hooka, thats to be expected

I honesty love how sookie handles everything, she is flawless in her thinking.  And at the end, she gets the job done.  She is Sookeh for a reason.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 8, 2009)

I see you are smokin somethin there, Dave.  

Her retardedness makes her colorful and fun.


----------



## krome (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't really like Sookie, but Bill is ~


----------



## Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

okita said:


> I don't really like Sookie, but Bill is ~


beel and sookeh are the best couple that true blood has ever known

they will last forever, and ever, as beel will make her a vampyr


----------



## krome (Sep 8, 2009)

Dave said:


> beel and sookeh are the best couple that true blood has ever known
> 
> they will last forever, and ever, as beel will make her a vampyr


----------



## Mozu (Sep 8, 2009)

Dave said:


> aayerik and sookeh are the best couple that true blood has ever known
> 
> they will last forever, and ever, as aayerik will make her a vampyr



Fixed for you.


----------



## krome (Sep 8, 2009)

BILL.


----------



## Eki (Sep 8, 2009)

sookie annoys me, shes lucky shes with bill atm


----------



## Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

if she is with beel, she can be the most happy

if she is with eric, it will just be sex sex sex, no love or real substance

eric is for the dreams, beel is for real life


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 8, 2009)

Dave said:


> if she is with eric, it will just be sex sex sex, no love or real substance



But...but...it's really hot


----------



## Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

not as hot as sookeh and beel


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 8, 2009)

As long as Sookie keeps showing her boobies, I will approve of her and everything she does. 

Also, I really miss dawn. Poor thing was too damn hot to die


----------



## Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

they all die too quickly


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 8, 2009)

I hope Bill/Sookie and Eric/Sookie play out the way they do in the books.


----------



## Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

how does that happen?

btw, are the books exciting even if you've seen the series?  cause i need something to hold me off till season 3


----------



## Eki (Sep 8, 2009)

dont spoil it


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhaella said:


> I hope Bill/Sookie and Eric/Sookie play out the way they do in the books.



I Whole heartedly agree with this epic. But they have messed it up as it is already Dx


----------



## pfft (Sep 8, 2009)

Dave said:


> how does that happen?
> 
> btw, are the books exciting even if you've seen the series?  cause i need something to hold me off till season 3



are you reading the books now hooker? 

if you do tell me all the differences... although nuriel would do that too I suppose.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhaella said:


> I hope Bill/Sookie and Eric/Sookie play out the way they do in the books.



You got to start reading them?  What do you think so far?


----------



## Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

pfft said:


> are you reading the books now hooker?
> 
> if you do tell me all the differences... although nuriel would do that too I suppose.


i might, if she answers me!  i really wanna read sum true blood!


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 8, 2009)

The books are different from the tv show.  In the books you only get Sookie's perspective.  So, a lot of the side characters are not as fleshed out as they are in the tv show.  There are also several changes, plot wise.  

I don't want to spoil so I won't go into specifics, you can go to the trueblood wiki here.  They have some comparisons there.  I could probably think of more than they even list there.

I still like the books, but I read them before I saw the tv show.  I've also had a few of my friends read the books who watch the show with me, and they all enjoy them.  I try not to expect them to be the same, they are really different.  That way I'm not disappointed that characters are left out, or that some characters parts go to others.


----------



## pfft (Sep 8, 2009)

Dave said:


> i might, if she answers me!  i really wanna read sum true blood!



I know a girl who reads them all and she loves it, but she tells me everything that is different about the show. and there are some key differences. 

do you think you would mind a few differences hooker? 
but major ones!


----------



## Eki (Sep 9, 2009)

if i would of known there was books i would of read them before i started watching the show


----------



## Mozu (Sep 9, 2009)

Vault said:


> I Whole heartedly agree with this epic. But they have messed it up as it is already Dx



So I've read.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though I hope they succeed in getting rid of Beel via his maker and that little tryst. I hope she comes back for him.


----------



## Dave (Sep 9, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> The books are different from the tv show.  In the books you only get Sookie's perspective.  So, a lot of the side characters are not as fleshed out as they are in the tv show.  There are also several changes, plot wise.
> 
> I don't want to spoil so I won't go into specifics, you can go to the trueblood wiki here.  They have some comparisons there.  I could probably think of more than they even list there.
> 
> I still like the books, but I read them before I saw the tv show.  I've also had a few of my friends read the books who watch the show with me, and they all enjoy them.  I try not to expect them to be the same, they are really different.  That way I'm not disappointed that characters are left out, or that some characters parts go to others.



I already know it's way different, but it's still sookeh and beel, right??
Regardless, giving it a shot can't hurt


----------



## Vault (Sep 9, 2009)

Sookeh and Beel more like 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mrs Northman


----------



## Mozu (Sep 9, 2009)

I know I know. That little spoiler right there just made me go  again at Sookeh's stupidity. 

Ah Sookeh


----------



## Vault (Sep 9, 2009)

Its not stupid  You are only saying that because you watched the show first and in it Eric is sort of a much bigger dick than he is in the books  Eric doesnt abduct people wtf i really hated that.

He is still quite clever though  His deception saves lives


----------



## Mozu (Sep 9, 2009)

B-but if he wasn't such a douche then I wouldn't be so attracted to him 

Okay, that's a lie, he's


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 9, 2009)

is the latest episode out yet? I am too lazy to remember when new true blood episodes air .


----------



## Mozu (Sep 9, 2009)

Last episode is on Sunday night.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 9, 2009)

the last episode happened already? or is it on teh coming sunday? Not sure because the last episode I saw ended with a giant egg.


----------



## olaf (Sep 9, 2009)

Depeche Mode used (unreleased I think) clips for season 2 promo for their newest video, it's all one hbo site


----------



## illmatic (Sep 9, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> the last episode happened already? or is it on teh coming sunday? Not sure because the last episode I saw ended with a giant egg.



Season finale September 13.

------------------ Past this point might contain minor spoliers






I see Hurricane Katrina is part of the post-season 2 storyline in the books. I wonder if they will just make it some random hurricane or just cut it out entirely in the show.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 9, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> You got to start reading them?  What do you think so far?



I've read the first couple pages of the first one. >_> Pretty much as much as I've been able to find online. But I hang around TB comms on LJ (like the Eric/Sookie one), and get spoiled very quickly for what's going on in the books. XD

I was hoping my roommate had them (she got me into TB), but no luck, so I have to wait for a library version to come in. Even though I'm like... a 5 hour car ride from that library right now. D:

I do like what I've read, though. Sookie's narrative amuses me.



Dave said:


> how does that happen?
> 
> btw, are the books exciting even if you've seen the series?  cause i need something to hold me off till season 3




*Spoiler*: _correct me if I'm wrong about anything, Nuriel_ 



Turns out that Bill only initially came to Bon Tomps because Sophie-Anne told him to, hoping to get power over a telepath. I think then he cheats on her with Lorena or something, and Sookie dumps him.

Later Eric somehow loses his memory and Sookie has to keep him from getting himself killed and starts to fall for him. xD




But yeah, considering that the series is supposed to be taking an entirely different spin now, it's worth looking up both, I think. Even if it was staying more true to the books, there are like... 8 more of them from where the series currently is.


----------



## Vault (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhaella its actually 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bill does get sent to make sure she is on their side by the queen but Lorena comes (nothing to do with Eric ) and then she takes away bill by force eric informs sookie about this then both of them go looking for her only for bill to be imprisoned and starved Sookie gets captured and put in the same cell as Bill who is starving so bill almost kills her and rapes her thats when this goes to the shitter 

I doubt they will take that rute though 

Eric gets bewitched into losing his memories, so him not actring like a sheriff all the time and not being all seriousy thats when Sookie realise that Eric is a cool guy


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 9, 2009)

Beel rapes Sookeh? impossible, Sookeh is hiehs!


----------



## Vault (Sep 9, 2009)

Way to spoiler man


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds a lot darker than whats happening at this time...


----------



## pfft (Sep 9, 2009)

omg i am so glad they didn't go with this bitch. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsnG8743oxU&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Sep 9, 2009)

yea i couldnt really believe her seriousness as i do now with regualr tara


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 9, 2009)

tara's intro is one of the best true blood scenes


----------



## Vault (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn it she fucking sucks


----------



## pfft (Sep 9, 2009)

lulz and her horrible fucking accent


----------



## Vault (Sep 9, 2009)

I love Tara even more now after seeing that  she is absolutely garbage


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2009)

just started watching the series this season it is a good show its enjoyable.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 9, 2009)

Taras mother is probably the most hopeless character entire series, lol what a nightmare to grow up with...


----------



## Eki (Sep 9, 2009)

NAM said:


> just started watching the series this season it is a good show its enjoyable.



noes you have to see the first season


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> noes you have to see the first season



ya i was thinking of buying the first season. i want to see what i missed


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhaella said:


> I've read the first couple pages of the first one. >_> Pretty much as much as I've been able to find online. But I hang around TB comms on LJ (like the Eric/Sookie one), and get spoiled very quickly for what's going on in the books. XD
> 
> I was hoping my roommate had them (she got me into TB), but no luck, so I have to wait for a library version to come in. Even though I'm like... a 5 hour car ride from that library right now. D:
> 
> ...


The books read pretty quickly, so once you get started you will have read through to the latest pretty quickly.  Also, links please to the lj communites.  


*Spoiler*: _Book Spoilers_ 



You have the basic idea there correctly.  Everything that Vault mentions happens in book three.  So, should be next season.  Even though she eventually betrays him, Bill never has much choice when it comes to Lorena since she created him.  She summons him and he goes to her.

The book where Eric loses his memories (4, Dead to the World) is one of the better ones imo.  When he loses his memories, that whole act he puts on is gone.  He is very good to Sookie in that book.







NAM said:


> ya i was thinking of buying the first season. i want to see what i missed


It is definitely worth watching.  The first season was pretty good as well.


----------



## Eki (Sep 9, 2009)

yea, but probably not as fast paced i think. The cliffhanger at the end of the first season though was good enough for me to piss my pants


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 9, 2009)

It was a pretty good cliffhanger.  It worked out pretty well for me though, since I only started watching True Blood when season one came out on dvd.  So, I only had to wait a few months for season two.  This one will be much worse, if it has a cliffhanger like the first.  The wait will be too long.


----------



## Eki (Sep 10, 2009)

yea. Its gotten such a big fanbase now

Every sunday my family sits down and we all watch it.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

You watch True blod with fam?


----------



## Mozu (Sep 10, 2009)

Ah, watchin some sex scenes with ma and pa on the couch and passing the popcorn betwinxt


----------



## pfft (Sep 10, 2009)

what's wrong with watching it with your family? are you from a family that gets all weird and awkward when you watch shows with "mature" themes?


----------



## LordUchiha (Sep 10, 2009)

I love this show! I'm reading the books now. Bill kicks ass!

Ugh she sucks. She's not mean and too serious. The current Tara is a total bitch. Just the way I like it


----------



## illmatic (Sep 10, 2009)

I read the new Vampire TV series on the CW network feels like the kiddie-ride version of "True Blood,".

I don't know if that's suppose to be a good thing or code for 'This is Twilight the series.'


----------



## pfft (Sep 10, 2009)

what vampire series on CW?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 10, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> yea. Its gotten such a big fanbase now
> 
> Every sunday my family sits down and we all watch it.



I watch it every week with a friend of mine.  I don't think my family would like it at all.



pfft said:


> what vampire series on CW?



It is called Vampire Diaries, also based off a book series.


----------



## Eki (Sep 10, 2009)

yea i saw the commercial for that series. looks ghey


----------



## pfft (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah i just seen a preview for that show and it looked gay, but I think i recognized the actor who plays Boone in Lost as one of the vampires.   idk if that is redeeming enough quality for someone like to me to watch that show though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 10, 2009)

there's a movie called "vampires assistant", anybody seen the trailer?  Looks stupid.  I'm about to overload on kids vampires.


----------



## Xion (Sep 11, 2009)

So who else is taking shots each time Bill says "SOOKEHHHHHHH!" Sunday night?

You'll probably end up as dead as him by the end of the episode.

Bonus shots each time Maryann shakes.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 11, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I watch it every week with a friend of mine.  I don't think my family would like it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> It is called Vampire Diaries, also based off a book series.



Well the books are older than the books based off of True Blood and Twilight.  I remember reading them as a teen.  One hour of that show was better than all Twilight books combined  .  And yes, one of the guys (the bad brother) was the one that played Boone on "Lost."  It's supposed to be a series for teens but they will be spicing it up a bit for the show it seems.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 11, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> yea i saw the commercial for that series. looks ghey



I recorded the first episode to see if it was any good, but I haven't motivated myself enough yet to watch it.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 11, 2009)

Xion said:


> Bonus shots each time Maryann shakes.






I see who you really are Xion.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 11, 2009)

I watched the first ep of that Vampire Diaries since my roomie's bf is an extra and we're keeping a lookout... plus he has the spoilers which is nice.  It's a show for a good laugh with friends--more for a younger audience that likes Twilight, ngl; it keeps with vampire lore though, unlike the twicrap. 
Nothing I would invest in intellectually, but what can you these days with any show?


----------



## olaf (Sep 11, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I recorded the first episode to see if it was any good, but I haven't motivated myself enough yet to watch it.


it's bascialy a teen drama, but instead of some family secret we have vampires

only good thing about first ep was music, it used some really good songs. rest was meh (special effects lol) to okay 

but it's not that bad. I might watch it when I'm bored


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 11, 2009)

I apparently saw the last two or so minutes of it waiting for Supernatural to start last night. If those minutes were any indication, it's nothing to write home about. I didn't realize it was anything more than just another teen drama till I saw the title. XD


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 11, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> I watched the first ep of that Vampire Diaries since my roomie's bf is an extra and we're keeping a lookout... plus he has the spoilers which is nice.  It's a show for a good laugh with friends--more for a younger audience that likes Twilight, ngl; it keeps with vampire lore though, unlike the twicrap.
> Nothing I would invest in intellectually, but what can you these days with any show?





Madonna said:


> it's bascialy a teen drama, but instead of some family secret we have vampires
> 
> only good thing about first ep was music, it used some really good songs. rest was meh (special effects lol) to okay
> 
> but it's not that bad. I might watch it when I'm bored





Rhaella said:


> I apparently saw the last two or so minutes of it waiting for Supernatural to start last night. If those minutes were any indication, it's nothing to write home about. I didn't realize it was anything more than just another teen drama till I saw the title. XD


So, I guess the overall opinion is that it is okay, but nothing outstanding?  I still haven't gotten around to watching it yet.  I guess I won't hurry to it now.


----------



## pfft (Sep 11, 2009)

I seen this article and it reminded me of true blood.


its about a girl who supposedly cries blood. 

and OMG I WANTS MY TRUE BLOOD!!!!


----------



## Soda (Sep 11, 2009)

pfft said:


> I seen this article and it reminded me of true blood.
> 
> Icha Icha Escape Tactics
> its about a girl who supposedly cries blood.
> ...





Bleach fillers are trying to communicate with us True Blood fans, Muramasa also cries blood. 

and I ALSO WANTS MY TRUE BLOOD!!!!


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 12, 2009)

Overall I thought it was okay, but of course it's not in the league with Dexter or anything...



pfft said:


> I seen this article and it reminded me of true blood.
> 
> Varietas, the Story of Negi Springfield
> its about a girl who supposedly cries blood.
> ...



Yeah I saw that on the news yesterday. Then I thought about how hers are cooler because they aren't bad CG like in TB.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 12, 2009)

Season Finale tomorrow, September 13!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 12, 2009)

did someone say vampire diaries _titties_ ?



> Five actresses and a cameraman from the CW show “The Vampire Diaries” were arrested and charged after police said the actresses were dangling off a Georgia overpass and flashing drivers.
> 
> Several drivers called 911 on Aug. 22 to report seeing the young women flashing drivers on I-75 from the side of the Rumble Road overpass just north of Macon.



KINGDOM HEARTS 3 IN NEXT GAME INFORMER!!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 12, 2009)

Without pictures that news is worthless.


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2009)

there is alaso another vamp movie called jennifers body. i think it is a vamp movie


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 12, 2009)

Does anyone remember this? can not

It was cancelled, I saw the pilot last year... then I dropped it straight away

Good vampire shows are so extremely rare...


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 12, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> there is alaso another vamp movie called jennifers body. i think it is a vamp movie



saw a comercial on CW's webside for that..

but it didn't look that appealing to me..


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2009)

omg true blood tomorrow

I CANT WAIT, FOR THE NEW ERIC GIFS


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2009)

Vermillionage said:


> saw a comercial on CW's webside for that..
> 
> but it didn't look that appealing to me..



yea didnt look all too good besides her hawt body


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> there is alaso another vamp movie called jennifers body. i think it is a vamp movie



nope she's just possessed by a demon.


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2009)

oh sheeeet

thnks for the info


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 12, 2009)

Dave said:


> omg true blood tomorrow
> 
> I CANT WAIT, FOR THE NEW ERIC GIFS



I can't wait.  

I'm really curious how they are going to tie this all up.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 12, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> there is alaso another vamp movie called jennifers body. i think it is a vamp movie



I dont think its a vamp movie....just a demon or something. It actually seems good as it seems to have some comedy in it.

I am sure most people who see it will just go because it has Megan Fox in it. Thats a major reason why I would.


Also cant wait for True Blood. I hope Eric gets some action in it too. I want to see Vampires seriously kick ass


----------



## Dave (Sep 13, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I can't wait.
> 
> I'm really curious how they are going to tie this all up.


im more curious about how eric will save the day, and steal sookeh from beel


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2009)

is the finale gonna be 2 hours??


----------



## olaf (Sep 13, 2009)

don't think so


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2009)

no, the promo says "the final hour of.."


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm sad that it's ending, on the other hand Dexter can take over it's place, so it's all good. Thanks True Blood for making my summer more enjoyable, especially in July when it was raining most of the time.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 13, 2009)

FINALE TONIGHT  

VMAs can suck it.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2009)

all finales have a 2 hour ending


----------



## illmatic (Sep 13, 2009)

What the next episode preview made me wonder about was, what plans does the Queen have for Eric?


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 13, 2009)

can't waiiit


Eric will save the day

I'm sure he will...


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2009)

He is Eric :ho Ofcourse he will. he is Superman after all


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2009)

didnt he say that he could take care of bill or something??


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 13, 2009)

when is the episode up..i guess i have to watch it later today...when i get home again from work( 2am  atm)

but then again- I have something to look forward to


----------



## Mozu (Sep 13, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> all finales have a 2 hour ending



I don't think this one is 2 hours, though.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 13, 2009)

tonight on HBO	
	9:00  	True Blood 24: Beyond Here Lies Nothin' 	
	10:00  	Hung 10: "a Dick And A Dream" Or "fight The Honey"



so i iguess its not two hrs long


----------



## Xion (Sep 13, 2009)

IT'S ON IT'S IT'S ON.....

See you bastards later! I don't provide running commentary. 

EDIT: Nevermind that was quite the shitty finale.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _wtf is our spoiler policy anyway? I really should know this shit_ 



NEEDS MOAR ERIC. MUCH MOAR ERIC.

On the plus side, I'm so glad she didn't say yes right away. =/

*hates on Bill*


----------



## Xion (Sep 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Why So Bleh?_ 



Seriously, I thought something would happen after Maryann died, but nothing did. How boring.


----------



## Luckyday (Sep 13, 2009)

In case you didn't watch the episode.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew that they(writers) had to figure out a way to get rid of eggs, but seriously that was sorta a WTF moment. The way it happen and all.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _indeed_ 



I was happy with the Sam parts, because they make sense and are useful and we need to see more shapeshifters and were anyway, but really? Nothing else?

I'd have felt more fulfilled if they just skipped the rest and added in a Lafayette sex dream.


----------



## Xion (Sep 13, 2009)

Luckyday said:


> In case you didn't watch the episode.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



Funny the whole thing blew by in 15 minutes and the rest was literally boring filler with no twists.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



More like 20 or 25 minutes, really.

Yay for Sophie-Anne mentioning Godric. About time someone finally did.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2009)

Xion said:


> *Spoiler*: _Why So Bleh?_
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I thought something would happen after Maryann died, but nothing did. How boring.



i knew something like that was gonna happne


*Spoiler*: __ 



But is the same person that took Bill the same person that killed Jason's old girlfrend? The one who was doing V.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoiler sucked ass to say the least...


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Sep 13, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> i knew something like that was gonna happne
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You mean Rene? The ending was really wack also. also Jason....not cool


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2009)

**


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Sep 13, 2009)

The ending was meh this is where Angel and Buffy surpasses True Blood


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm trying to recall, but I think season 1's finale may have been better.  Definitely could have used more Eric, but I think he's going to be a bigger player next season.  I was loving Lafayette in the bride's maid gown .  They definitely don't mind pushing the cross dressing in this show.  Perhaps next season we'll finally get to the werewolves. Oh well. Can't be "on" all the time I guess.  It definitely feels like a downward slope the last few eps. But either way, with Dexter coming back I'll be okay.  

I wonder if they are going to bring it back into play how Tara used to crush on Jason.  Kinda interesting that he was the one to shoot him.  I was originally expecting him to die with Maryanne since he did all of the leg work.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Sep 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The scene where Sam killed Maryanne was done with style tho. Made it look like something from Greek myths. Sam is now my fav.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

^Got spoiled but at least it was one I anticipated, I'll come back once I've watched the video.


----------



## Xion (Sep 13, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> i knew something like that was gonna happne
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Rene is dead. 

That's not a spoiler, happened back in Season One.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2009)

G3ntleF!st said:


> The ending was meh this is where Angel and Buffy surpasses True Blood



take it back



Xion said:


> Rene is dead.
> 
> That's not a spoiler, happened back in Season One.




No im talking about the person who KILLED her. I think its the same person who 
*Spoiler*: __ 



took bill


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I felt the finale was a bit up and down. Didn't really feel like a season finale to me and more of a setting up for the next season really. After the buildup with Maryanne I don't know....I guess I was just expecting a bit more of a bang.


----------



## Eki (Sep 14, 2009)

i know how you feel straw hat, i wanted to have an  moment


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 14, 2009)

Eric probably took Bill, he did say that "he would take care of" Bill when the Queen freaked out about Bill knowing that Eric was selling V.


----------



## Eki (Sep 14, 2009)

yea but why the hell would he use a chain?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The killing of that black guy (I forget the fodders name) and that whole scene was just dumb.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 14, 2009)

Jessica x Hoyt


----------



## olaf (Sep 14, 2009)

JESSICA NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!1!!

@EkibyoGami renee was the killer in season one. and he is dead. go rewatch it if you don't believe us


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really miss the innocent Jessica. Hope she comes to her senses. I feel sorry for Hoyt now.

The whole ritual when Sam was about to be sacrificed seemed a bit silly, but Sam's killing of Maryanne was epic. What the hell was up with Sookies new powers.....did it just give her super strength to break the idol or whatever. Was expecting something more. I am glad that Maryanne is now gone, and even happier that Eggs died too.....but it was just a bit too random how they did it. 

One thing I like about this episode was the queen. I hated her in the last ep but here she made up for it. Seemed more vampire-queen like. 

Was expecting a better finale but it was not bad. Really interested to see what happens with Bill


----------



## LayZ (Sep 14, 2009)

Jessica 

Eggs 

Jason 

"If a tree falls in the forest, its still a tree ain't it?!" 

I didn't really like this season but I liked the finale. I'm really interested to see whats going to happen with Sam's story and Jessica's development.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 14, 2009)

LayZ said:


> "If a tree falls in the forest, its still a tree ain't it?!"



that was the best jason line 

eggs death was unexpected, like wtf jason just shooting people and eggs loosing it completely?

jessicas gonna create some serious problems.


----------



## olaf (Sep 14, 2009)

the queen obviously knows or at least has the idea what she might be

but no

why tell eric (or bill)


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 14, 2009)

I thought the episode was kinda weak.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

The queen definitely knows what she is


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Sep 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



...I knew something will happen to either Sookie or Bill before she manages to reply


 but STILL. ALL these cliffhangers for the final episode? D:<

...8 months...


----------



## Hellion (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone else realize how freaking huge the Queens fangs were


----------



## olaf (Sep 14, 2009)

i wonder if the queen was older than godrick. i think she is

"I've heard about your maker. it blows"


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

She's meant to be the same age as Eric


----------



## olaf (Sep 14, 2009)

oh 

but when she said _queendom_. dear god, so hot


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

Godric was the oldest Vamp in America, Remember when Eric said he can become a King anytime he wants but chooses not to.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 14, 2009)

Vault said:


> The queen definitely knows what she is


What is she exactly


Also, when the queen told Eric that he may be the strongest, oldest vampire in her queendom, but she could have his fangs as earings anytime she wanted, was I the only one who got the impression from that line that Eric is older than her as well. I know that is probably not the case, but maybe Eric cant touch her because she has so many bodyguards or something.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

He will be going against all the vamps in Louisiana if that where the case, either way he will get staked  

And i cant say what Sookie is since its spoiling


----------



## olaf (Sep 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sookeh is_ 



is a fairy

but not quite like lafayette

or so I've read on /tv/

but that doesn't explain her mindreading, or does it?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 14, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!




GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR   I WANT TO SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 14, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> sooo anyone gonna give me a link for the download?



The Bishop of Rome


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2009)

lol thank you


----------



## Mozu (Sep 14, 2009)

Me and my roomie are arguing about who kidnapped him. I say it's Lorena, she says it's Eric. I'm talking ~physically kidnapping him. Thoughts?


----------



## olaf (Sep 14, 2009)

eric prolly called lorena, so she could do this _as your maker..._ thing

but because of that i don't think that she took him for restaurant


----------



## Easley (Sep 14, 2009)

Not the greatest finale I've ever seen, but it was decent overall.

Maryann's fate is a non-event. I expected more.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 14, 2009)

Maryann's death was awesome, imo. I love how Sam turned into a white (was that a yak?) and gored her to death. And then she got off on it until he turned back. XD

Eggs was just going to get so annoying with his craziness. It would have gotten old fast. Feel bad for Tara, though.


----------



## olaf (Sep 14, 2009)

vibrating greek bitch got what she wanted


----------



## Hellion (Sep 14, 2009)

After the Maryanne death, I was just waitign for something else to hapen.  I had a forboding felling that she was still around, but alas she wasn't


----------



## Easley (Sep 14, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> Maryann's death was awesome, imo. I love how Sam turned into a white (was that a yak?) and gored her to death. And then she got off on it until he turned back. XD


Maryann's death was enjoyable, but shouldn't a Maenad recognize the difference between her 'God' and a shapeshifted Sam? Her intelligence is lacking here, or maybe that's insanity at work? Still, I expected her to revive again at the end! 

The books handled the Maenad story better imo, with far less material. Callisto is like a force of nature passing through. She's far more enigmatic than crazy Maryann.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 14, 2009)

Easley said:


> Maryann's death was enjoyable, but shouldn't a Maenad recognize the difference between her 'God' and a shapeshifted Sam? Her intelligence is lacking here, or maybe that's insanity at work? Still, I expected her to revive again at the end!



She has never seen her god so she probably has no idea what it looks like except that it has horns.


----------



## Mellie (Sep 14, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Anyone else realize how freaking huge the Queens fangs were



Yeah, I noticed that too

It was an okay finale.. but it needed something more


----------



## Easley (Sep 14, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> She has never seen her god so she probably has no idea what it looks like except that it has horns.


I didn't mean its appearance, just that Maryann is tuned into nature and should be able to recognize a shapeshifted Sam.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 14, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Also, when the queen told Eric that he may be the strongest, oldest vampire in her queendom, but she could have his fangs as earings anytime she wanted, was I the only one who got the impression from that line that Eric is older than her as well. I know that is probably not the case, but maybe Eric cant touch her because she has so many bodyguards or something.



She referred to Eric as her social inferior but not necessarily inferior in terms of age or strength. I get the feeling he's far stronger and older then the Queen is, probably similar to Godric's situation in Texas, but for whatever reason she's obviously got the reins of power. Never read the books though so this is just the sense I get from the show. 



Vault said:


> Godric was the oldest Vamp in America, Remember when Eric said he can become a King anytime he wants but chooses not to.



I recall Eric saying that there were none above Godric in the world but that might've been skewed by how highly he regards his maker I suppose.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 14, 2009)

After first 25-30 minutes everything felt like filler.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 14, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I recall Eric saying that there were none above Godric in the world but that might've been skewed by how highly he regards his maker I suppose.



''Nothing human'' I think I recall him saying that at the end of that conversation.

Meaning there could be other creatures like Maryann or older out there... Well at least his superior in other areas, but that's speculation from my part...

Overall I found the finale to be a bit lacking. There's some thing that could have been avoided, fucking yathzee with the vampire queen is boring to watch...

Well at least Maryann had a decent exit...
She could only be killed when she wanted to die at the hands of her god.. is that the way it worked?

I didn't like Sam at all in season 1, but in season 2 he's gradually become one of my favorite characters...


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 14, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> What is she exactly
> 
> 
> Also, when the queen told Eric that he may be the strongest, oldest vampire in her queendom, but she could have his fangs as earings anytime she wanted, was I the only one who got the impression from that line that Eric is older than her as well. I know that is probably not the case, but maybe Eric cant touch her because she has so many bodyguards or something.



Eric is a thousand years old. even for vampires, that is decently old. although not exact, this is a quote from Eric:



> Godric is twice as old as I am, and more than 10 times teh vampire I will ever be



Being twice as powerful as eric would be insane, but more than 10? thats just insane. he became strong enough he barely even needed to feed anymore. Honestly, I think if he really wanted to, he could have killed everyone in the church, eric, all the vampires that came to the church, AND sookie AND bill within a time frame of a minute or so. His power was insane enough to scare bill's maker shitless. He commanded respect from everyone around him from his mercy, and his strength kept anyone in line. Anyone that can make Eric and Bill's maker ( her name escapes me) shit themselves is crazy strong.

Anyway , Eric is older and stronger than Sophie-Anne. The only reason she said she could wear his fangs as earrings is because of body guards and simply the loyalty of people within her queendom.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

Eric only let Sophie Anne do that because he takes his vampire politics very very serious otherwise if his attitude was like Godric he would have pwned the bitch in seconds


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 14, 2009)

I've read that Sophie-Anne is a little bit older than Eric? I ran into conflicting numbers, so I'm not sure, but I've more often seen her listed as 1100 or so.

I think her Queenship is based more on her being scary manipulative and political than physical strength, though I'm not sure what evidence there is that Eric's more powerful.

Bill's maker is Lorena, btw.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 14, 2009)

Rhaella said:


> I've read that Sophie-Anne is a little bit older than Eric? I ran into conflicting numbers, so I'm not sure, but I've more often seen her listed as 1100 or so.



At least in the show, Eric seems to be older on the fact that she stated eric to be the OLDEST, strongest vampire in her queendom. If she was older or stronger I am sure she would have said "except for me" or something. her threat seemed more to come from her connections ( a fucking vampire queen) and loyalities. Godric was more the opposite. his was an individual strength. and he was certainly far older than eric and sophie-anne, maybe older than both combined.

EDIT: I knew it was something like that. I knew it had an L.

its entire possible in the books or whatever she's older but I am just going on what was shown to me in the seasone finale.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

Lol apparently she is 500 in true blood  She should be same age as Eric


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 14, 2009)

Vault said:


> Lol apparently she is 500 in true blood  She should be same age as Eric



wait, so Eric is TWICE her age? wtf?


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah Sophie Anne in true blood is 500  When in the novels she is over 1000 years old


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 14, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> At least in the show, Eric seems to be older on the fact that she stated eric to be the OLDEST, strongest vampire in her queendom. If she was older or stronger I am sure she would have said "except for me" or something. her threat seemed more to come from her connections ( a fucking vampire queen) and loyalities. Godric was more the opposite. his was an individual strength. and he was certainly far older than eric and sophie-anne, maybe older than both combined.
> 
> EDIT: I knew it was something like that. I knew it had an L.
> 
> its entire possible in the books or whatever she's older but I am just going on what was shown to me in the seasone finale.



I really think "myself excluded" is implied whenever anyone simultaneously, from a position of superiority, praises someone and claims possession of them. It's like a warrior king paying homage to his most powerful knight... I don't think the ruler him/herself is necessarily counted within his/her realm.

tl;dr... I felt like "queendom" was more something she saw herself as possessing than something of which she was a part. 

Though yeah, it is hard to tell.

When have they actually come out and said 500? /likes 1100 better, but also 
*Spoiler*: __ 



prefers her as a child queen.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

> Unlike in the novel in which she is 1,100 years old, casting calls for the TV series version for Sophie-Anne describe her being as young as 500 years old.





> Sources confirm to me exclusively that True Blood creator Alan Ball has tapped Evan Rachel Wood to play the pivotal role of Sophie-Anne, the vampire Queen of Louisiana!
> 
> Who dat, you ask? She’s a 500-year-old vampire from France who is charming, wily, ruthless and wise. She’s a consummate diplomat who has (or had) many of history’s most famous people on speed dial.





> For starters, she's somewhere between 400 and 1100 years old (depending on whom you ask) and was created in her early teens.  She's ostensibly French, but she has no French accent.



This is depending if you ask Alan Bell or Charlaine


----------



## Eki (Sep 14, 2009)

olaf said:


> JESSICA NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!1!!
> 
> @EkibyoGami renee was the killer in season one. and he is dead. go rewatch it if you don't believe us



watch youll see


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

Eki it was Rene,the guy with the cool accent


----------



## pfft (Sep 14, 2009)

the finale didn't have as much bang as I wanted but it wasn't that bad of an episode. 
I am glad that vibrating bitch died, and eggs. 

Eggs was such a bad actor  

I loved the white do-rag lafayette was wearing when he was in that dress   it was awesome! 

not enough eric time


----------



## Eki (Sep 14, 2009)

i dont remember them revealing that he killed Jasons GF


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

Lol what  You are forgetting Sookie is the one who killed Rene with a spade  When bill goes outside and starts burning from the sun?


----------



## Eki (Sep 14, 2009)

ah crap-ola. i guess so

but the way the person kidnapped bill was similar to the way he was doing it


----------



## olaf (Sep 14, 2009)

not really

he was strangling them with his belt, not silver garotte


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 14, 2009)

Bill needs to be garroted more often.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 15, 2009)

what's with posting novel spoilers? assholes


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 15, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> what's with posting novel spoilers? assholes



Vault strikes again


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 15, 2009)

Chill people.. it's only the age of the queen... Not plot details...
But maybe you should tag it Vault...


----------



## Nakor (Sep 15, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> what's with posting novel spoilers? assholes



Thank goodness I scrolled all the way down without reading anything til this post. I don't think this is the first time novel spoilers were posted here. 

I'm debating whether I want to visit this thread anymore. I really don't want to get spoiled about the plot anymore than I have already have been. It seems safer to just unsubscribe to this thread.


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol getting negged for Age details, what difference is it going to make also you target me when it was Rhaella you mentioned it first


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 15, 2009)

Just keep the juicy parts to yourselves...

I already did read something about the third book.... I kinda regret that...At least if they're planning to follow that part by the book


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2009)

There is nothing relevant about the queen's age whatsoever, People are moaning and bitching for no reason here


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 15, 2009)

I know.... just saying stuff for future references.. Just in case, so we can avoid drama...


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2009)

I have spoiler tagged everything when people mentioned it the first time


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 15, 2009)

of course the age of the queen matters bc my suspicion was opposite to what u spoiled, so whenever i get that revelation in the show it won't be a real revelation.  I know your itching to tell someone spoilers, y don't u go in the closet with a mirror and tell that guy all the secrets of true blood


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 15, 2009)

We still got punk asses whining about spoilers?

I love how people cry SPOILERS!!!:irk about completely unimportant shit.

Holy poopie wine! Did Sam just do something _awesome_?

*Mind Blown*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 15, 2009)

if u don't know the story ahead, u can't know what's important or not, so it's fair to assume everything is important.  But clearly details about the queen, who has only been in 2 episodes for 10 minutes total might contain spoilers


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> of course the age of the queen matters bc my suspicion was opposite to what u spoiled, so whenever i get that revelation in the show it won't be a real revelation.  I know your itching to tell someone spoilers, y don't u go in the closet with a mirror and tell that guy all the secrets of true blood



Rhaella already mentioned she was 1100 already but then i found an article which was saying when they where casting they said she would be 500. And no im not itching to spoiler because i just went with the convo which was at hand and didnt spoil anything.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 15, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> if u don't know the story ahead, u can't know what's important or not, so it's fair to assume everything is important.  But clearly details about the queen, who has only been in 2 episodes for 10 minutes total might contain spoilers



Question: did you read the spoiler with your eyes or with you brain? Because from I read, the "spoilers" were from a common knowledge casting call and the one thing that _could_ be from the novel states her age is somewhere between 400-1100 years old, which is fucking broad.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Question: did you read the spoiler with your eyes or with you brain? Because from I read, the "spoilers" were from a common knowledge casting call and the one thing that _could_ be from the novel states her age is somewhere between 400-1100 years old, which is fucking broad.



Either way this was a trivial matter about the age of a vampire, nothing to get upset over... And not from your part either, just prolonging this...

And yes Sam did something awesome, going from disliked/liked character(for me) in Season 1 to all around awesome in season 2... Oh how things can change...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 15, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Either way this was a trivial matter about the age of a vampire, nothing to get upset over... And not from your part either, just prolonging this...
> 
> And yes Sam did something awesome, going from disliked/liked character(for me) in Season 1 to all around awesome in season 2... Oh how things can change...



Yeah, I assumed he'd be the hero, but I didnt expect him to go all Kano on the bitch

Where'd he find a bull to copy is my question?


----------



## olaf (Sep 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Yeah, I assumed he'd be the hero, but I didnt expect him to go all Kano on the bitch
> 
> Where'd he find a bull to copy is my question?


maybe sometimes is better not to know what sam did when he was in animal form


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2009)

He watched Tv before hand and saw a bull or Bill picked him up and super sped to a farm


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 15, 2009)

Vault said:


> He watched Tv before hand and saw a bull or Bill picked him up and super sped to a farm



The latter makes sense. Probally what happened.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 15, 2009)

I was unaware that trying to decipher conflicting information about ages counted as book spoilers. That's slightly excessive, especially when the ultimate conclusion was that we really didn't know what the answer was. =/

I get more than a bit tetchy when I see people assume that a male character is more powerful than a female character of higher status, which is the main reason I made an issue of it at all.

The only actual spoiler on the last page was my, now spoiler-tagged, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



mention of Sophie-Anne being a child queen,


 for which I apologize.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 15, 2009)

Nothing that you or Vault stated was spoilerish Rhaella.  The Queen's age doesn't matter in the grander scheme of things...

As for Beel speedblitzing Sam to a farm, I concur.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Sep 15, 2009)

true blood is awesome me and my friends just celebrated the 2nd season finale


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 15, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> Nothing that you or Vault stated was spoilerish Rhaella.  The Queen's age doesn't matter in the grander scheme of things...
> 
> As for Beel speedblitzing Sam to a farm, I concur.



yes it's a spoiler because it comes as a surprise (not anymore ).  And you are there talking about it cause it's interesting.  if it wasn't interesting you wouldn't be talking about it, and if it's interesting and it's not in the show but in the books it's a spoiler.

It's not the mere number of her age, but that number in relation to someone else's that come as a surprise and seems to be meaningful to me


----------



## olaf (Sep 15, 2009)

so if you saw that info in tv guide, would you look for neg button on the page?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 15, 2009)

tv guide had the spoiler?  that's some crazy shit.  Either way there's no need to repeat spoilers that spoiled you, u been in the forum long enough to know that ain't cool.


----------



## olaf (Sep 15, 2009)

not sure if tv guide, but I've read transcript of interview with Alan Ball. it was noted that there might be some minor spoilers at the very end.

it was question "who took bill" answered with "hoyt's mom"




and the queens age was mentioned pretty casualy almost at the very begining I think


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 15, 2009)

is that another spoiler, ugh , i'm gonna put u on ignore if that's the case


----------



## olaf (Sep 15, 2009)

you can't seriously expect that to be true

seriously


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 15, 2009)

you're annoying


----------



## olaf (Sep 15, 2009)

and you lack a sense of humour



back on topic:

I completely forgot that creator of TB is gay until he mentioned in that interview that Eric is hotest of vampires


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 15, 2009)

I think even straight men should recognize that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 15, 2009)

olaf said:


> so if you saw that info in tv guide, would you look for neg button on the page?





narutosimpson said:


> you're annoying



You're silly. If the creator of the damn show doesn't think it's a spoiler, why should you?

And if you think he was serious about Bill getting snatched by Hoyt's mom, I redirect you to an interview he did last season when he stated. "Yeah, Lafayette's a fun character. Too bad he's not gonna make it to season two."


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You're silly. If the creator of the damn show doesn't think it's a spoiler, why should you?
> 
> And if you think he was serious about Bill getting snatched by Hoyt's mom, I redirect you to an interview he did last season when he stated. "Yeah, Lafayette's a fun character. Too bad he's not gonna make it to season two."



yeah sorry i don't waste too much time reading about tv shows


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2009)

Then you will find out those articles have information which we just posted. Nothing spoilage


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 15, 2009)

Did anyone buy that "Tru Blood" drink for the finale, like they were so excited about during the comic con footage?  It looks like you can only buy it from hbo and they are expensive as hell.  

best

I'm wondering why they needed to make it blood orange soda.  You'd think strawberry or maybe even cherry would have crossed their minds as the better alternative...


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 15, 2009)

...I hope it tastes like blood.



narutosimpson said:


> yeah sorry i don't waste too much time reading about tv shows



Instead you waste time discussing them on anime forums.


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh Aerith  seriously the taste of blood


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 15, 2009)

Finally watched the finale.  Have to say, it was decent.  I was a tad disapointed, but I guess they can't please everyone.  The Bill proposing part kinda surprised me a lot, and what happened after that.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 15, 2009)

Vault said:


> Oh Aerith  seriously the taste of blood



Blood is nice and salty. Not so different from tomato juice.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 16, 2009)

blood is metallic, wtf r u talking about


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 16, 2009)

So what are the possible repercussions of Jason only being, at most, Sookie's half-brother? Granted, neither Sookie nor Jason are gifted with enough brains to realize this themselves, so who might point it out to them or make it obvious enough for them?


----------



## olaf (Sep 16, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> So what are the possible repercussions of Jason only being, at most, Sookie's half-brother? Granted, neither Sookie nor Jason are gifted with enough brains to realize this themselves, so who might point it out to them or make it obvious enough for them?


not sure how it was in the books, but in last interview with alan ball he answered this "why isn't jason as gifted as sookeh" with rant about genetics, recessive genes, and how is he gifted in his own way (looks perfect, chicks dig him so much)

inb4 narutosimpson rages about spoilers


----------



## Tifa (Sep 16, 2009)

I just saw an episode were a shop clerk asks Bill to come with her into the fitting room. But then Eric comes along and the shop clerk looks at Bill with a wierd expression. Did she think they were gay or something?


----------



## Dave (Sep 16, 2009)

saw it

And wow, beel got 
I wish there was more tho, i was very underwhelmed with the whole episode.  Needed more eric :[


----------



## Tifa (Sep 16, 2009)

Eric hasn't got much screen time . At least what I know of.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 16, 2009)

No, he really hasn't.

It's a travesty. ]:


----------



## Tifa (Sep 16, 2009)

But there are still just 2 seasons so I'm sure he'll get more later on. But I haven't read the books so I could be horribly wrong :/


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 16, 2009)

They don't follow them too closely.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Which is sad, because apparently it shifts from the Bill&Sookie show to the Eric&Sookie show book.




I wouldn't worry about it, though. He's damn popular.


----------



## Eki (Sep 16, 2009)

i thought the cliff hanger could of been better though


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 16, 2009)

Does the books have this many cliffhangers at the end? Or is it something unique to the show?


----------



## Mozu (Sep 16, 2009)

@ Rhaella's spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



If Alan's knows what's good for the fans, he'll follow the books.


----------



## Eki (Sep 16, 2009)

im oretty sure the book would just end like any other harry potter book


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 16, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> im oretty sure the book would just end like any other harry potter book



...but they're not HP books.

I'm not sure how they end; I haven't gotten a hold of them yet. Just been spoiled to hell and back.

You are not kidding, Hiroko. Yes, yes.


----------



## Vault (Sep 16, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> @ Rhaella's spoiler
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So true


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 16, 2009)

^Definitely agreed.  

And btw, your sig is funny stuff.  I'm 100% sure it's from Six Flags Great Adventure in New Jersey too .  Too bad they actually just took down that coaster behind them, which was none other than Batman & Robin: The Chiller.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 17, 2009)

Rhaella said:


> They don't follow them too closely.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, the next book is kinda split between the two.  With Sookie still liking Bill, but starting to like Eric even more.  But, book four is where it really shifts.





Rhaella said:


> ...but they're not HP books.
> 
> I'm not sure how they end; I haven't gotten a hold of them yet. Just been spoiled to hell and back.
> 
> You are not kidding, Hiroko. Yes, yes.



The books are still ongoing.  So, no end in sight yet.


----------



## Eki (Sep 17, 2009)

then we are in for some joy ride for a couple years


----------



## Vault (Sep 18, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think us readers are going to end up getting trolled  i really hope it isnt the case


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 19, 2009)

Saw both seasons yesterday and I already want want more.

More of Eric that is. :x


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 19, 2009)

hmpf... this thread is turning into a Eric Fangirl/fanboy nest....

j/k

I don't think he's had enough screen-time to do anything awesome yet... Since I was actually hoping he would have a part in taking down Maryann...


----------



## Vault (Sep 19, 2009)

Eric has always been >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> True blood


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 19, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> then we are in for some joy ride for a couple years



Last news I heard was that she had just signed a new deal for two more books.  So, we at least have a couple more.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 19, 2009)

How quickly is the series going through the books


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2009)

but i seriously want to see an epic war


----------



## illmatic (Sep 20, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> How quickly is the series going through the books



Looks like 1 book a season. Dead Until Dark & Living Dead in Dallas so far.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 21, 2009)

Is this show any good?

I have a friend who keeps trying to make me watch this because it reminds me of..well,it reminds me of Twilight at first glance.

So,in the opinion of people who visit this forum and enjoy for the most part what I enjoy,is this worth seeing?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2009)

Twilight is shit. True Blood is not.

...besides Tara and her mother.


----------



## Vault (Sep 21, 2009)

Pretty much what he said


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 21, 2009)

Is it just me, or does season 1 seem more darker than season 2. Its like they are toning shit down a bit.....maybe to appeal to a wider audience.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 21, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Is it just me, or does season 1 seem more darker than season 2. Its like they are toning shit down a bit.....maybe to appeal to a wider audience.



Like what for example? Refresh my memory..


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the tips!

I started watching and I can't help myself from saying:Tara is a bitchhhh....


But the rest of the show is pretty damn good actually!

This ain't no Twilight.


----------



## Vault (Sep 21, 2009)

Long shadow getting pwned was really dark


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 21, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Like what for example? Refresh my memory..



To be honest, I dont really know. Its just the overall feel of the show. Not that I am complaining or anything, but it seems like there is much more lighter comedy than anything.
I dont know....maybe its just me


----------



## Xion (Sep 22, 2009)

My thoughts on S2:

I am more resentful of the fact that from someone who worked on American Beauty, we get pseudo-intellectual, shallow trash. The season started off deep with the Newlins and their creepy, manipulative  homosexual vibe along with Maryann's story in which the mystery got deeper every episode.

But instead we get the Newlins being stereotypical cultists with boring two-dimensional personalities and beliefs. Maryann too was reduced from some manipulative, intelligent being with a complex purpose to a self-deluded moron who thought a wandering bull was Dionysus.

Ball wanted to show the power of cults this season. He should have stuck to something else because in doing so he reduced all personalities to a caricature and all storylines into shallow husks of their former selves.

Really poor writing and only slightly better directing.


----------



## Tifa (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anyone here know if there will be a new episode in season 2 (ep 13, Kill Bill) or is that just a rumour? 

Edit: It was a rumour


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 23, 2009)

Ladybee said:


> I just saw an episode were a shop clerk asks Bill to come with her into the fitting room. But then Eric comes along and the shop clerk looks at Bill with a wierd expression. Did she think they were gay or something?



Eric asks Bill if he likes the new look and bill responds by saying he likes the look a lot. the woman walks away after saying something that suggested Bill might want to be the receiver if he ever played football ( wink wink). So yes, she thought they were gay.

Also, since Eric shares my name I think he is more badass than normal.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 23, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Is it just me, or does season 1 seem more darker than season 2. Its like they are toning shit down a bit.....maybe to appeal to a wider audience.



Eric tore apart a guy in a basement then threw the arm at Lafayette. how exactly is that toning down? Anyway I love the fact that there is a huge amount of comedy recently, from Jason's acceptance into the church all the way until the season finale IMO. Jason has been a consistently hilarious character and Bill much more than usual. When he immediately asked entry into jessica's house I laughed so hard.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 23, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> Eric asks Bill if he likes the new look and bill responds by saying he likes the look a lot. the woman walks away after saying something that suggested Bill might want to be the receiver if he ever played football ( wink wink). So yes, she thought they were gay.
> 
> Also, since Eric shares my name I think he is more badass than normal.



That part really made me laugh.  It was like, Eric wasn't interested in her, then Bill comes along and she assumes, oh that's why, he's gay.  I totally forgot about that line though.  I need to rewatch sometime.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 23, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> That part really made me laugh.  It was like, Eric wasn't interested in her, then Bill comes along and she assumes, oh that's why, he's gay.  I totally forgot about that line though.  I need to rewatch sometime.



otherway around. Bill was the one out looking to buy some stuff for sookie and eric comes along. its clear she was flirting with bill but when bill compliments eric it does sound a little gay.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 25, 2009)

You are right.  What episode was than in???


----------



## Tifa (Sep 25, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> You are right. What episode was than in???


 
Season 2 episode 2


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 29, 2009)

Forget TrueBlood Cola.  How about a Blood Energy drink:


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 29, 2009)

I can't imagine paying 5.99 for that.  It sounds pretty gross to me.  According to the ad, it has a similar nutritional makeup to real blood as well as the same consistency of blood.


----------



## DIGITALBATH (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's my opinion of the show:  I saw the entire first season on Blu-Ray.  I thought it was OK, but kind of weak.  You would think if it was HBO, it would at least have some sweet special effects, or something to that effect.  The show gave me this odd feeling that I was watching a romance novel unfold, sure enough the author of the series is a woman.  I guess then, it comes to no surprise that the main storyline of the first season is about a woman and all of the men that fawn over her, yeah.  It's no Heroes, it's not nearly as good as Rome, and the Vampire/effects are minimalistic.  It's OK, not great.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 11, 2009)

> We'll be saying goodbye to at least one character next season on True Blood, executive producer Alan Ball tells TVGuide.com exclusively.
> 
> "Somebody is going to bite the dust and it's going to be really good to see them get what they deserve," Ball says.
> 
> ...



I honestly hope it is Tara or her mother, but the chances of it being Tara are near non existent. It better not be Jessica as I am in love with the girl. Anyone other guesses or wishes as to who it might be?


----------



## jkingler (Oct 11, 2009)

Maybe Hoyt's mom? Someone from the Fellowship? The redneck vamp who was trying to instigate with the Fellowship? Someone yet to be introduced?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 11, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Maybe Hoyt's mom? Someone from the Fellowship? The redneck vamp who was trying to instigate with the Fellowship? Someone yet to be introduced?



yeah ,but i hope its tara's mom she annoys me to high hell.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 11, 2009)

> The only clue the Blood boss would reveal is that *"it's a person we'll be happy to see go."*



Has to be Hoyt's mom.


----------



## Dave (Oct 11, 2009)

i think it might be sookie


----------



## Vault (Oct 12, 2009)

Lool Sookie going, no i dont think so 

My money is on the queen


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think many people dislike the queen really. Tara's mother theoretically "got better", even though I still would like to see her go. What I'm afraid of is that some people might hate and want removed... Eric. Because he's the "bad guy" and he "deserved it".



Someone prove me wrong. DO IT.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 12, 2009)

Eric is too popular to go. No chance he is going. If they off the queen, someone would have to be crazy strong to do it......maybe Eric.

I just hope its not Jessica. She is one of my favorites but started drinking blood again so her character may go darkside and have to be stopped by one of the other vamps


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 12, 2009)

Eric getting killed? Pfft, NOT GONNA HAPPEN.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 12, 2009)

Lorena? no clue though...

Here's hoping it's Tara or her mother, I want minimal screentime with those two...

I mean Egg's just died, so another season of her depressed....


----------



## Avix (Oct 13, 2009)

Heard really good stuff of this show, So I'm checking it out (in HD!)
And I have good expectations, naturally, will post my feedback here


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 19, 2009)

I am probably gonna watch season 1 now. I saw all of season 2 in a marathon that was going on. I saw an episode where sookie really starts to meet bill and drinks his blood and learn that vampires need permission to enter a house.


----------



## Vault (Oct 20, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Eric getting killed? Pfft, NOT GONNA HAPPEN.



This 

Never going to happen


----------



## Mozu (Oct 20, 2009)

Has to be Lorena. My first thought was the Queen but... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



she has more story to go in the books from what I've read.

I sorta wish Lorena would just keep Bill her prisoner for forever, though. Stupid Beel


----------



## Vault (Oct 20, 2009)

Lorena  Yeah


----------



## Mozu (Oct 20, 2009)

Best thing that ever happened for Erikeh


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm watching season 2 now  

watched season 1 yesterday 

I have to finish season 2 today cause im gonna be busy this week


----------



## Bart (Nov 29, 2009)

I plan on getting the Sookie Sackhouse books very soon.

I read somewhere that in Season 3 Eric will have some flashbacks including Godric.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 29, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> I plan on getting the Sookie Sackhouse books very soon.
> 
> I read somewhere that in Season 3 Eric will have some flashbacks including Godric.



godric..returns.....


----------



## Avix (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, Godric will reappear in Flashbacks & the casting call has revealed some
great new spoilers, eh? Like, about Sam & Sookie's Family & Bill's Wife.


----------



## NarutardKK (Dec 2, 2009)

the kid who plays sam as a teenager looks goofy as hell. plus you can just tell he is wearing contacts.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

Wasn't he on 8 simple rules?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 2, 2009)

only what, 6-7 more months?


----------



## NarutardKK (Dec 2, 2009)

6-7 months is too long to wait.


----------



## pfft (Dec 15, 2009)

I just read alfre woodard is gonna be playing lafayette's mama. 

and the one dude from the tudors is set to join the cast in season 3 james frain.

links if you wanna see


----------



## Gabe (Dec 15, 2009)

6-7 months till the new season damn that is a long time. are the books gonna be followed exactly or is the series gonna have its own original story?


----------



## pfft (Dec 15, 2009)

as far as I know they have already deviated from the books a few times.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 22, 2009)

After looking for info on season 3 saw that Alcide Herveaux a future love interest of Sookie has been cast.

Wale - The Meeting


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 22, 2009)

illmatic said:


> After looking for info on season 3 saw that Alcide Herveaux a future love interest of Sookie has been cast.
> 
> Wale - The Meeting



*Spoiler*: __ 



So they're finally bringing werewolves into the series? Now we may see why Sam didn't like them.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 22, 2009)

^Let's see if they can change my preference because I'm usually a vampire gal.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 28, 2009)

Old news but True Blood has been *nominated* in TELEVISION SERIES - DRAMA category for Golden Globe awards along with....  

"Big Love"
"Dexter"
"House"
"Mad Men"
"True Blood"

Though Mad Men will probably win again.


----------



## pfft (Dec 28, 2009)

i want mad men or big love to win before true blood.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 28, 2009)

Mad Men won this year and last year.


----------



## pfft (Dec 28, 2009)

and it should win again... its that good.  don't get me wrong i love true blood... but season 3 of mad men and season 3 of big love were really good...


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd like Dexter to get it once.  It's sooo good!! True Blood isn't very dramatic to me, just entertaining.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 30, 2009)

man men?? never heard of the series..


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 30, 2009)

^Yeah I've never heard of "ma*n* men" either


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 30, 2009)

i meant mad men 

i googled it.. the story is set in the 60s? wtf?

why would anyone want to watch that?


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 30, 2009)

^My dad does and he loves it. It's got Chrissy from The Sopranos, HBO's last popular series before TB (see, 6 degrees of TB!!)


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 30, 2009)

well, your dad prolly was around in the 60s right? bet he feels nostalgic when he watches it 

i dont see how people of our generation would actually enjoy that.. :S


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 30, 2009)

^Pretty much, though he was quite young.  The 70s were his real time (and yes, he loved _That 70s Show_ as well)


----------



## pfft (Dec 30, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> i meant mad men
> 
> i googled it.. the story is set in the 60s? wtf?
> 
> why would anyone want to watch that?


OMG I SHOULD FUCKING NEG YOU FOR SAYING THAT.  
its one of the best shows on... and its not even on HBO but it very well could be. 



nightmistress said:


> ^My dad does and he loves it. It's got Chrissy from The Sopranos, HBO's last popular series before TB (see, 6 degrees of TB!!)



it does not have christopher from the sopranos on mad men. you are mistaken


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 30, 2009)

*pokes head in thread*

Been home for Christmas the past week and a half and so I finally managed to get my hands on the book series. Blitzed through the first three, and I must say... I really don't understand some of the liberties taken with the first two. Though it might just be the maenad speaking.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 30, 2009)

pfft said:


> it does not have christopher from the sopranos on mad men. you are mistaken



Yeah you're right.  It's Life on Mars I was thinking about (though that was from the 70s so still old enough).  I jumble his shows all together.  There are so many.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 30, 2009)

i just downloaded the books too 

God, i hope i'll find time to read them..



> OMG I SHOULD FUCKING NEG YOU FOR SAYING THAT.
> its one of the best shows on... and its not even on HBO but it very well could be


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 30, 2009)

They're fun books. I'd almost recommend just skipping the first one, but there are enough differences that it's probably worth a read.



nightmistress said:


> Yeah you're right.  It's Life on Mars I was thinking about (though that was from the 70s so still old enough).  I jumble his shows all together.  There are so many.



Life on Mars isn't from the 70s. Sort of just takes place there. _Brilliant_ show, and not just because I love John Simm.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 30, 2009)

^You know what I mean .


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 30, 2009)

Just making sure. 

Anyway, you made me go check to see if it wasn't a remake. Which wasn't fun, because it's one of those shows that makes me actually like the BBC.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 14, 2010)

For those who didn't know. True Blood the Complete Second Season (DVD), will be released on May 25.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

Jeez, I thought this thread was updated cause S3 was announced...


----------



## illmatic (Mar 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUZbFc-XyRo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXjwo5F823A[/YOUTUBE]
Happy? 


Season 3 spoilers "*What’s coming for Eric in Season 3? And what about his relationship with Sookie?*"

*Spoiler*: __ 





> What’s coming for Eric in Season 3? And what about his relationship with Sookie?
> 
> We’ll get alot more backstory seeing both his parents in flashbacks. As for Eric/Sookie they continue to have the same sexual tension as season 2 but they won’t be a true couple anytime soon. Eric will also
> have other love interests this season.






 Season 3 Spoiler News: "*Sam, Sookie and Werewolves*"

*Spoiler*: __ 




_One thing Sam Trammell has said about season 3 is that fans will finally be introduced to his character’s biological family. This plot circles around the fact that more and more characters, such as Sookie, Jason, and Andy, have been exposed to the fact that Sam is a shapeshifter. Sam had this to say about the introduction of his character’s family._



> “Screw it! I want to go find my parents.’ It’s going to lead to some pretty dramatic and interesting stuff for him this year.” Sam  also revealed to fans that his character’s family can best be described as “pretty bad news.”


_
Sam has also talked about how his character will always share a connection with Sookie, who is played by the lovely Anna Paquin, even though she has chosen to be with Bill. Sam states,_


> “I think Sam and Sookie will always have a connection. I think that’s an anchor for him and for the show that he will come back to again and again, season after season.”



_As we all know we will be seeing the introduction of werewolves  in season 3 however how the scenes with these new characters will be played out is still a mystery and we will have to wait until the new season airs.  However, Sam did state some of his own theories regarding the werewolves_



> “I’m not sure — I did read the books but I’m not exactly sure how the werewolves are going to be put into the show,” he said. “I do know the werewolves are disgusting creatures. They’re dirty, they’re not shape-shifters — they’re disgusting, low-level, smelly creatures. Perfect for Sam!”






Season 3 Spoiler News: "*Jason and Hoyt’s New Situation*"


*Spoiler*: __ 





> True Blood Season 3 spoiler alert regarding the latest about Jason and Hoyt. According to TV Guide Magazine, when Season 3 of True Blood comes back on air in June, Jason  won’t be living alone anymore. No, no live in girlfriend yet, but instead a good guy friend. Hoyt will be living on Jason’s couch when we see him again. (Jim Parrack describes the living situation as being very much like The Odd Couple.)
> 
> And that’s not all. According to Ryan Kwanten, Jason will be encouraging Hoyt to get over Jessica and try out some new girls. However, don’t expect to see that happening. Even though we’ll see Jason in bed with two women in the first episode of Season 3, and Jason and the girls will invite Hoyt to join them, Hoyt will stick to his guns and stay loyal to his girlfriend, Vampire Jessica.
> 
> ...






*Dawn Olivieri (plays Lydia on Heroes) will play Janice Herveaux in season 3 of true blood*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Dawn Olivieri must be doing something right to earn such doubly great casting fortune.
> 
> Last week, the actress was killed off the train wreck that is Heroes, as her character of Lydia took a bullet to the chest. Today, meanwhile, she's landed a role on one of TV's hottest shows:
> 
> ...






*Comparison between the Twilight werewolves and those that will be appearing on True Blood. From Nelsan Ellis who plays Merlotte’s short-order cook, Lafayette Reynolds.*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> “I like Taylor [Lautner from Twilight], but our werewolves have a little more gravitas, they’re edgier-looking, and they’re just much meaner. They’re vicious.” And apparently True Blood’s wolf pack, led by Joe Manganiello’s Alcide, is not too hard on the eyes, either. Nelsan says, “They are some good-lookin’ chaps! All the eyes on the set turn to the  werewolves. They’re like the GQ bastards.”


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 17, 2010)

^^I've been hooked on the season three spoilers whenever they come out.  June 13th can't come soon enough.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 17, 2010)

season 3 should be good the spoilers looks good for the season


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2010)

I want my werepanthers


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 18, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> season 3 should be good the spoilers looks good for the season



I think so too.  I'm also pretty eager for season 2 to come out on dvd.  I want to rewatch.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 18, 2010)

Vault said:


> I want my werepanthers



Has to be Andy Belflour...


----------



## pfft (Apr 2, 2010)

lol vilf                    .


----------



## Bart (Apr 3, 2010)

I knew someone was going to post that


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2010)

i liked the poster for the new season vilf funny


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 4, 2010)

I been watching season 1 and 2 in Denmark. And I looove it!
How many seasons are there?


----------



## Tifa (Apr 4, 2010)

2 seasons so far. Third coming out in June


----------



## illmatic (May 2, 2010)

True Blood: Season 3 - Fangtasia Minisode (HBO) 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kZ-C8CjS8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2010)

i found the first chick sexy, until she started dancing


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 4, 2010)

i hate when they make a comic where the characters look like the actors.  seems like the creators have no separate vision or direction beyond what the show's caster had.


----------



## illmatic (May 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcAyTMumc7c&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 4, 2010)

illmatic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcAyTMumc7c&[/YOUTUBE]



I forgot how childish, yet crazy Jessica is. She is one of my faves. When does the new season start?


----------



## Mozu (May 6, 2010)

I love the promo posters.


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2010)

Finished with season 2 today. Must admit I didn't like it at first, but the high suspense at the end kept me watching.


----------



## illmatic (May 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Synopsis for Episode 1: ?Bad Blood,? Episode 2: ?Beautifully Broken? and Episode 3: ?It Hurts Me Too? of Season 3_ 



*Episode 3.01: ?Bad Blood?:*

Sookie turns to Eric for help finding Bill; Andy urges Jason to stay the course; Sam reconnects with his past; Tara seeks refuge from her grief.

*Episode 3.02: ?Beautifully Broken?:*

Russell Edgington, the Vampire King of Mississippi, concocts a plan to consolidate his power. Eric remembers his past; Sam tests the strength of his family bonds; Tara finds an ally in a shady vampire named Franklin Mott.
*
Episode #3.03: ?It Hurts Me Too?:*

In search of Bill, Sookie heads to Jackson, Mississippi in the company of Alcide, a werewolf bodyguard assigned by Eric to protect her. Jason is distracted from his police exams; Bud reaches the end of his rope; Arlene copes with unexpected news; Franklin charms Tara, and gets Jessica out of a jam; Eric bequeaths a gift to Lafayette. Haunted by visions from his past, Bill makes a surprising pledge of allegiance.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 9, 2010)

illmatic said:


> True Blood: Season 3 - Fangtasia Minisode (HBO)
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kZ-C8CjS8U[/YOUTUBE]



Omg I think i just died!


----------



## illmatic (May 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXLPHhtawKo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (May 9, 2010)

illmatic said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synopsis for Episode 1: ?Bad Blood,? Episode 2: ?Beautifully Broken? and Episode 3: ?It Hurts Me Too? of Season 3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this episodes look good.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 9, 2010)

just a general question from someone who hasn't watched the show yet: are the vampires in this story dead (read: flesh cold to the touch)?


----------



## illmatic (May 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JCODjwMFQc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## illmatic (May 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utwNjZ_aDuc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 19, 2010)

*Jason*: Santa?!


----------



## Clue (May 19, 2010)

Season 3 is looking badass, but anything would look good compared to season 2, imo.


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2010)

I need to finish off reading Club Dead


----------



## Diskyr (May 19, 2010)

Too much sex in this show and not enough vampire killing/discrimination

The scenes the gay black dude and the other gay scenes disturbs me


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2010)

hahathatsfunny13 said:


> Season 3 is looking badass, but anything would look good compared to season 2, imo.



Season 2 was much better then 1 IMO so 3 looks even better then 2.


----------



## Orxon (May 24, 2010)

Season 2 wasn't as good because the Mary-Ann storyline was so slow but all the stuff with the Bible thumpers was excellent.


----------



## illmatic (May 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk5BXZOCJhY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B22zqQdmTMo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=innYTT307Ck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wuzzman (May 31, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Too much sex in this show and not enough vampire killing/discrimination
> 
> The scenes the gay black dude and the other gay scenes disturbs me



i skipped the majority of season 1.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 31, 2010)

Diskyr if that disturbed you then you gonna hate season three!


----------



## illmatic (May 31, 2010)

gay black dude 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gets love interst in season 3


----------



## illusion (May 31, 2010)

Uthr said:


> Season 2 wasn't as good because the Mary-Ann storyline was so slow but all the stuff with the Bible thumpers was excellent.



No way, season 2 was WAAAY better than 1. 

You're right about the Mary-Ann part being slow, but the Bible thumpers and Godric storyline easily made up for that.


----------



## Aruarian (May 31, 2010)

Lafayette is a <3 char.


----------



## Eki (May 31, 2010)

pekI can't wait for this new season!!!!


----------



## Nuriel (May 31, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> pekI can't wait for this new season!!!!



Me too.  I'm really getting eager now.  Not too much longer to wait now.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFezWyYIG8U&f[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 2, 2010)

trailer looked good as hell!!


----------



## illmatic (Jun 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzy3mhkw2f4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## illmatic (Jun 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2Hi8yhrJSA&playnext_from=SL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vervex (Jun 4, 2010)

Can't. Wait. 

The show on TV is quite different from the books but good as well


----------



## Sin (Jun 4, 2010)

Eric >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Bill.

That is all


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2010)

sookeh's myan!


----------



## Sin (Jun 4, 2010)

By the way, can anyone clarify to me some stuff about the Queen?

1. How old is she? She said human blood tasted better before the Industrial Revolution which was shortly after she was turned. Wat.
2. She said Eric was the oldest and strongest vampire in her queendom. The fuck? There was a thousand year gap between #1 (Godric) and #2(Eric)? Or is her queendom not all of America?


----------



## illmatic (Jun 4, 2010)

Sin said:


> By the way, can anyone clarify to me some stuff about the Queen?
> 
> 1. How old is she? She said human blood tasted better before the Industrial Revolution which was shortly after she was turned. Wat.
> 2. She said Eric was the oldest and strongest vampire in her queendom. The fuck? There was a thousand year gap between #1 (Godric) and #2(Eric)? Or is her queendom not all of America?


From what I remember 

She's the Vampire Queen of Louisiana .  she's somewhere between 400 and 1100 years old 

Godric was the Sheriff of Area 9 in Texas (not King) 

The Vampire king of Mississippi will appear in season 3


----------



## Sin (Jun 5, 2010)

Wait, so the Queen is only the Queen of Louisiana?

 I thought she was THE vampire Queen.

Okay, that makes sense.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 5, 2010)

so when is the new season starting??


----------



## Sin (Jun 5, 2010)

June 13th, @lky.


----------



## Bart (Jun 5, 2010)

Regarding Episode 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



What do you think Eric will bequeath upon Lafayette?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 5, 2010)

Sin said:


> June 13th, @lky.



8 days to go!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 7, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> 8 days to go!



We're getting closer!  I can't wait!


----------



## Binary (Jun 8, 2010)

am looking forward to seeing the hunky men


----------



## illmatic (Jun 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNYG2C2Q9zg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Jun 13, 2010)

New season starts tomorrow


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 13, 2010)

I hope we get to see Eric fly again, I dont read the books so was really caught of guard when he just winked at the kids and took of. Anyone know where I can view that badass scene?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 13, 2010)

You mean this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp2Auorw6Lw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 13, 2010)

IT'S ON TONIGHT YOU FANGBANGING PUSSIES!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2010)

It is? ahum... Don't really care. I'll follow it, but, you know... we.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 13, 2010)

TODAY'S DA DAY!!!!


----------



## John (Jun 13, 2010)

I have to wait till Monday to catch it online.


----------



## Eki (Jun 13, 2010)

Its just not w/e bannhamer


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It is? ahum... Don't really care. I'll follow it, but, you know... we.



in the summer season True Blood is like a glass of cold water in the middle of a scorched desert...


----------



## pfft (Jun 13, 2010)

TRUE BLOOD TONIGHT!!!!!!! i want to watch it so badly. im thirsty for the blood.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 13, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> You mean this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp2Auorw6Lw[/YOUTUBE]



That's the one, thank you my good man.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 13, 2010)

Im so fucking excited right now hahaha I can't wait to see todays episode


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 13, 2010)

spaZ said:


> Im so fucking excited right now hahaha I can't wait to see todays episode



You and me both!  Only a few more hours.


----------



## Kevin Nash Naruto (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of Vampires. From Hunter D to Blade, I love em' all. But, this shit right here, is Uber-gay. It saddens me such hardcore fans of Naruto would eat this bullshit up like its ketchup.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 13, 2010)

neg fest ahoy!!!!

edit: fuck dat 24 hrs


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2010)

Its a troll  

ALKE your power disappoints me only 4 bar?


----------



## Eki (Jun 13, 2010)

Trolls failure is fail

Get ready boys. 1 hour. Sookie action


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 13, 2010)

Vault said:


> Its a troll
> 
> ALKE your power disappoints me only 4 bar?



lol. those 4 bars were already there!! I havent negged it yet.

i change a full green to a full red goddamit


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2010)

Watched season 2's final episode for first time, can't wait for season 3 now.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 13, 2010)

damn, hope i don't have to wait till midnight for someone to upload this shit


----------



## Eki (Jun 13, 2010)

No hbo boner??


----------



## Farih (Jun 13, 2010)

ughhhhh....3 minutes....does anyone have a live streaming link???


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 13, 2010)

I'M NOT LOOKING AT YOUR POSTS DON"T SPOIL IT FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 13, 2010)

live streaming links would be nice 

never watched a series live before...


----------



## Eki (Jun 13, 2010)

not missing much. ......yet


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2010)

Werewolves are ballllllinz! Loved it.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 13, 2010)

Great episode. All hail the Queen.. and her huge fangs


----------



## Eki (Jun 13, 2010)

She did have big fangs didn't she.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah I think the older the vamp the bigger the fangs


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 14, 2010)

that was an awesome season premiere!
that whole bill and same thing threw me off. lol, and i have only seen a couple episodes from the first season and it seems like the brother always seems to have E.D.


----------



## Eki (Jun 14, 2010)

Lol I would rocked their world


----------



## illmatic (Jun 14, 2010)

Operation Werewolf.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 14, 2010)

That felt like a clusterfuck of all the unresolved plots from last season.


----------



## Eki (Jun 14, 2010)

Yea preety much. Guess mississippi is werewolf land


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

The Queen is kinda dense, but she's hot. I didn't really get the Jessica thing last season but she looked fiiiine this episode.


----------



## vervex (Jun 14, 2010)

I loled @ Sam's erotic dream with Bill ahah. Eric is hot too. Yum.

Tera is annoying. They should have left her as a secondary character like in the books. "Operation Werewolf" is kind of a lame name but oh well...


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jun 14, 2010)

Tara pisses the fuck out of me. She and her mom should die in a horrible accident. 

It was good to see Jessica again. Still as hot as ever, and is definitely one of my favorites on the show.

Jason unable to get it up was funny but the lack of a threesome made me a sad panda.

The Queen is fucked up as ever, but now I am questioning just how smart she is. It seems she is a bit too reckless

Werewolves are a nice addition to the show. I wonder why they kidnapped Bill and I am eager to see who is stronger between them and vamps. Since they are many vs one, I would say vamps, and Bill seemed somewhat confident he would be able to take them on.


----------



## Binary (Jun 14, 2010)

it's bad that i would fuck pretty much the whole male cast of true blood.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 14, 2010)

just started watching the episode... goddamn Eric! 6 hrs of sex!?!?!


----------



## Bart (Jun 14, 2010)

About to watch it now.

Hopefully it won't stray too far from "Club Dead" which is a brilliant book


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 14, 2010)

question: is the magistrate more powerful than the queen??


----------



## olaf (Jun 14, 2010)

wow, shit got really real in that ep


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2010)

You gay ass friend. xD


----------



## Nathan (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, the episode was great! The Queen doesn't seem that smart though. I am so glad that Pam is now a series regular, she definitely has the best lines.

And love the addition of werewolves!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2010)

And the Magistrate is connected to an organization from Europe that is the governing body for all vampires, I believe.


----------



## olaf (Jun 14, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Wow, the episode was great! The Queen doesn't seem that smart though. I am so glad that Pam is now a series regular, she definitely has the best lines.
> 
> And love the addition of werewolves!


Pam was fucking awesome in this ep_ "why do people assume I want to listen to their problems? is it because I smile too often or wear too much pink?"_

also, I predict that Sam X Bill fanfics will triple it's number till next ep


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 14, 2010)

oh god, sam x beel 

please no!!


----------



## olaf (Jun 14, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> oh god, sam x beel
> 
> please no!!


too late, I can almost hear ugly fangirs furiously typing their homolust fanfics


----------



## Bart (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm an official member of the Fcuk You Crew

Who wants to join?

Btw @lk I'd say the Queen because there's no Magistrate in the book.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 14, 2010)

lulz, i hope tara dies of OD next episode.


----------



## SasuOna (Jun 14, 2010)

I dont know why everyone hates Tara, I <3 Tara I hate her mom though
Without Tara Lafayette would just seem out of place.
Sookie just got even more annoying this season. Its like she expects other people not to have their own problemsa and bend over backwards to help her find Bill.
That Sam x Bill scene was odd but I guess since he drank so much of his blood hes gonna have those dreams.

Jason not performing was cool.....he truly is a dumb fuck lol.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 14, 2010)

Tara needs to die 

so that her mom is removed from the cast. that bitch pisses me off with her "god this, god that"


----------



## olaf (Jun 14, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> Tara needs to die
> 
> so that her mom is removed from the cast. that bitch pisses me off with her "god this, god that"


apparently god told her to grope that priest


----------



## Eki (Jun 14, 2010)

I hate bible bangers


----------



## SasuOna (Jun 14, 2010)

Still dont get the Tara hate
I get that she was in love with eggs but this BS with wanting to kill herself is just a bit too dramatic.
Her mother does need to die though
Sookie is the most annoying character on the show to me but thats probably how they want her played.


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2010)

Tara and her mom need to get nuked. Preferably by Eric.

I don't understand how awesome Lafayette and those cunts can have any genes in common. Every scene with them is god damn awful.

The rest of the episode was awesome. Hot Jessica is hot.


----------



## olaf (Jun 14, 2010)

Bart said:


> Btw @lk I'd say the Queen because there's no Magistrate in the book.


I thought that the strenght came with age, and since they made Queen about 400 years old in tv show, eric should kick her ass


----------



## Eki (Jun 14, 2010)

Which ones jessica again?


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2010)

olaf said:


> I thought that the strenght came with age, and since they made Queen about 400 years old in tv show, eric should kick her ass


I was wondering if I was the only one that noticed that.

She mentioned being turned around the industrial revolution.

Eric should tear her apart.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 14, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> Which ones jessica again?



The young redhead vampire.


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2010)

They got an awesome actor to play the magistrate by the way.

He was great in Damages.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 14, 2010)

Sin said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one that noticed that.
> 
> She mentioned being turned around the industrial revolution.
> 
> Eric should tear her apart.



But maybe he's not able to because his fangs are much smaller compared to the Queen's fangs. :amazed


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2010)

Your set throws me back 

Also, I think the fang thing is just the angle. They're not that much bigger than what we've seen.


----------



## Bart (Jun 14, 2010)

olaf said:


> I thought that the strenght came with age, and since they made Queen about 400 years old in tv show, eric should kick her ass




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well yeah, but if he did that then wouldn't Russell order Eric's death, or even do it personally?

They've made Russell even older than Godric, which is different to the books; so he's definitely a powerhouse, no doubt about that


----------



## Eki (Jun 14, 2010)

Ah that's right.


Hmm that sceane kinda went fast. Lolz. I was like "oh shit what just happened"


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2010)

Age does determine strength as old vamps gain additional abilities and their blood if enough is drankenhances a normal human


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2010)

For the record, I'd appreciate if you spoiler tagged book-stuff/other spoilers.

I googled Russell, was not happy.

I don't like to be spoiled


----------



## Bart (Jun 14, 2010)

Sin said:


> For the record, I'd appreciate if you spoiler tagged book-stuff/other spoilers.
> 
> I googled Russell, was not happy.
> 
> I don't like to be spoiled



Ooops :amazed

Why did you google him? You're not really being spoiled as he's alot different, and I doubt you read the entire history/development of him in the book from what you've googled.

I've now tagged it by the way.


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2010)

Bart said:


> Ooops :amazed
> 
> Why did you google him? You're not really being spoiled as he's alot different, and I doubt you read the entire history/development of him in the book from what you've googled.
> 
> I've now tagged it by the way.


Because, you said "Wouldn't Russell kill Eric if he did that" and I thought Russell was someone I had forgotten, and then I got spoiled on who he was(in terms of status).

Not a huge deal, but thought I'd ask if you guys could spoiler tag that stuff in the future :3


----------



## Bart (Jun 14, 2010)

Sin said:


> Because, you said "Wouldn't Russell kill Eric if he did that" and I thought Russell was someone I had forgotten, and then I got spoiled on who he was(in terms of status).
> 
> Not a huge deal, but thought I'd ask if you guys could spoiler tag that stuff in the future :3



Ah I see 

Trust me, knowing his status isn't anything big compared to what's in the books about him.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 14, 2010)

Bart said:


> Ah I see
> 
> Trust me, knowing his status isn't anything big compared to what's in the books about him.



Well, I've read the books and


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Alan Ball said although there are some noticeable differences about the King, much of his personality and story will be similar to book 3.




@Sin: Yes, I still greatly enjoy the set.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 14, 2010)

saw the episode last night it was good. this should be a good season


----------



## John (Jun 14, 2010)

Great ending with the werewolves.

*Spoiler*: _On a perverted sidenote_ 



The queen can compromise my manhood anytime. :33


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2010)

I stopped watching halfway through last season.

Is it worth finishing up and catching this season?


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2010)

Moridin said:


> I stopped watching halfway through last season.
> 
> Is it worth finishing up and catching this season?


If you didn't like the storyline of the first half of last season, you'll hate the second half.

Church of the Sun Storyline >>>>>> The other half


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2010)

Just read wiki summaries to see where I got to and it was further than I thought (made it to the tenth ep), so might as well wrap up and see what s3 has in store.


----------



## Felix (Jun 14, 2010)

I hate Tera so much
Worst character ever


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2010)

I have yet to watch the new episode.


----------



## hehey (Jun 14, 2010)

Why is the Vampire Queen of Louisiana afraid of that magistrate guy?, shes a Queen, whats that guy going to do?, he acts like hes the vampire pope or something. This show seriously needs to explain the vampire hierarchy in detail. Speaking of that, what the hell is the freaking IRS supposed to do to her? lol, when i heard she say that she was selling V cause they were on her back i just laughed.

I love the fact that the Werewolves are just guys who turn into wolves and not some weird wolf-man hybrid thing, ive never seen that, and its awesome. Though i thats the case then i just cant help but think that its pointless, shifters like Sam can turn to wolves and pretty much anything else. So whats the point of just having guys who just turn into wolves?

Tara's mom is just meant to forever be a loser isn't she...


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2010)

hehey said:


> Why is the Vampire Queen of Louisiana afraid of that magistrate guy?



I think the Magistrate is above her in hierarchy.


----------



## Eki (Jun 14, 2010)

Werewolves probly are stronger than shifters. But yea shows needs to really clear a lot of shit up


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2010)

i like tara, stfu.

new episode started slowly but ended with a bang


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2010)

I like Tara too.


----------



## Eki (Jun 14, 2010)

Tara popping those pills sceane was like......


Should of ended in a bigger bang.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 14, 2010)

This is like Twilight for adults. Except there is _good _acting and tolerable storylines. Good season opener. Missed True Blood, glad it's back. This will be part of my summer rotation, the favorites, along with Burn Notice, Mad Men and Rescue Me, to name a few.


----------



## Dil (Jun 14, 2010)

Dat queen


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 14, 2010)

I was really hoping Tara would kill herself.  Her character adds almost nothing to the story and she's a constant annoyance.  I'd rather they get rid of her and give more screen time to Lafayette.

I'm curious to see why the werewolves wanted to take Bill.  I'm really going to be disappointed if this turns into another Vampires vs Werewolves war.


----------



## Dil (Jun 14, 2010)

Tara is the worst character ever, she needs to die. Everyone else is fine


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Lafayette was funny in Season 1 but he's gotten kinda annoying.


----------



## Dil (Jun 14, 2010)

Is the magistrate really stronger then all the other vampires, or the strongest? Because Eric and even the Queen shit themselves when he is around.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 14, 2010)

DJAlex92 said:


> Is the magistrate really stronger then all the other vampires, or the strongest? Because Eric and even the Queen shit themselves when he is around.



I think it's similar to the relationship between Eric and the queen.  He is physically stronger than her but she's politically more powerful than him.  He couldn't attack her without fear of retaliation from all the other vampires.


----------



## Felix (Jun 14, 2010)

Tara really sucks


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I think it's similar to the relationship between Eric and the queen.  He is physically stronger than her but she's politically more powerful than him.  He couldn't attack her without fear of retaliation from all the other vampires.


I still think he's fairly powerful himself though.

Maybe not Godric level, but stronger than Eric.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 14, 2010)

Sin said:


> I still think he's fairly powerful himself though.
> 
> Maybe not Godric level, but stronger than Eric.



From what I remember reading about him he's about half Eric's age so I find it hard to believe he's physically superior.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Lafayette was funny in Season 1 but he's gotten kinda annoying.



Hell naw best lines in the show come from him, don't hate


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2010)

agreed jason and lafayette is all the show has for comic relief, without them the show will get stale.


----------



## Eki (Jun 14, 2010)

Yea, never really thought how stale it could be without them 2


----------



## Xion (Jun 14, 2010)

SOOKEH!!!

I AHM SAHRRY BUT MY HART IS WIF SAM!!!

Cool first episode although I am not a huge fan of werewolves.



Sin said:


> If you didn't like the storyline of the first half of last season, you'll hate the second half.
> 
> Church of the Sun Storyline >>>>>> The other half



No it fucking isn't. 

When Maryanne died so did the show.


----------



## Eki (Jun 14, 2010)

I wish she battled at least a strong vamp like godric before she died.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 15, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I was really hoping Tara would kill herself.  Her character adds almost nothing to the story and she's a constant annoyance.  I'd rather they get rid of her and give more screen time to Lafayette.
> 
> I'm curious to see why the werewolves wanted to take Bill.  I'm really going to be disappointed if this turns into another Vampires vs Werewolves war.



I agree with all of this. There is still hope, Lafayette has yet to break down the door. The whole vampires vs. werewolves has been played out since Underworld.


----------



## Sin (Jun 15, 2010)

Xion said:


> SOOKEH!!!
> 
> I AHM SAHRRY BUT MY HART IS WIF SAM!!!
> 
> ...


The Maryanne storyline nearly killed season 2.

It got stretched to six episodes when it could have and should have ended in 3.

"HURR DURR I R POSSESSED WIT BLACK EYES" got old real fast


----------



## Synn (Jun 15, 2010)

DJAlex92 said:


> Is the magistrate really stronger then all the other vampires, or the strongest? Because Eric and even the Queen shit themselves when he is around.



Read below:



> The Hierarchy consists of Kings and Queens, then down to Sheriffs. There are also Magisters, who will give rulings on vampire disputes.





> While Sheriffs rule over vampires within their areas, they are under the authority of Kings and Queens. Vampires holding ranks such as Magister or high-level members of the American Vampire League, like Nan Flanagan, are also above Sheriffs in the vampire hierarchy.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jun 15, 2010)

It was an alright episode. But I agree about the vampires vs werewolves thing is seriously a huge yawn now.



FitzChivalry said:


> This is like Twilight for adults. Except there is _good _acting and tolerable storylines. Good season opener. Missed True Blood, glad it's back. This will be part of my summer rotation, the favorites, along with Burn Notice, Mad Men and Rescue Me, to name a few.



OMG Rescue Me. <3


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 15, 2010)

i need to download the second season. too bad godric won't be returning except in flashbacks  was my favorite character. made the first season so much more interesting. or was that the second. oh the second


----------



## Synn (Jun 15, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> i need to download the second season. too bad godric won't be returning except in flashbacks  was my favorite character. made the first season so much more interesting. or was that the second. oh the second



Yeah, he was an epic character.


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> i need to download the second season. too bad godric won't be returning except in flashbacks  was my favorite character. made the first season so much more interesting. or was that the second. oh the second



Definitely

but wait until 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Russell comes in.




You don't have to click the SPOILER link.


----------



## Synn (Jun 15, 2010)

I clicked it.


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2010)

David1822 said:


> I clicked it.



It's not that big of a spoiler anyway


----------



## Dil (Jun 15, 2010)

So are Eric and Sookie really gonna fall in love this season?


----------



## Nathan (Jun 15, 2010)

People saying that this season will be werewolves vs vampires are going to be in for a surprise, this ain't Twilight. It doesn't actually end up like that. 

Also, major spoiler below

*Spoiler*: __ 



Later in the season they will be introducing the faeries and were-panthers I think.


----------



## Synn (Jun 15, 2010)

DJAlex92 said:


> So are Eric and Sookie really gonna fall in love this season?



Most likely.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 15, 2010)

I wish that Godric hadn't died.  He was the only vampire other than Bill who actually seemed to empathize with and respect humanity.  He could have been a very interesting character in the long term.


----------



## Eki (Jun 15, 2010)

Yea there was like no point of him dying


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 15, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> Yea there was like no point of him dying



It's a common theme in many immortality stories.  I'm a big fan of immortality stories and be it vampires, Highlander or what have you there are always cases of a person growing so tired with eternity that they kill themselves.

I wouldn't mind being extremely long lived like say being able to live 10 or 15 thousand years but I would never want to live forever.  Eventually I would have done everything there is to do on this planet a million times and would grow weary of being.

That said I would have preferred to see him work through it more (even if he still eventually killed himself) rather than seeing him just at his very end.


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I wish that Godric hadn't died. He was the only vampire other than Bill who actually seemed to empathize with and respect humanity.  He could have been a very interesting character in the long term.



There are still vastly older vampires alive apart from Godric on other continents, so more interesting characters could still come with his loss.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 15, 2010)

Bart said:


> There are still vastly older vampires alive apart from Godric on other continents, so more interesting characters could still come with his loss.



Even if they did it would still be a waste of a character.  Especially since they had already established his empathy and respect for humanity.  Another vampire just like him might be a bit repetitious.

Plus none of them would have the attachment to existing characters that Godric had.  Eric only has one maker and Godric saved Sookie from Loretta.


----------



## Sin (Jun 15, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I wish that Godric hadn't died.  He was the only vampire other than Bill who actually seemed to empathize with and respect humanity.  He could have been a very interesting character in the long term.


Godric was amazing.

Incredibly strong, complex, interesting.

He died and Tara gets to live.

WHERE IS THE JUSTICE?


----------



## Dil (Jun 15, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Most likely.



Damn, Sookie gonna get dem 6 hours of smex


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Even if they did it would still be a waste of a character.  Especially since they had already established his empathy and respect for humanity.  Another vampire just like him might be a bit repetitious.
> 
> Plus none of them would have the attachment to existing characters that Godric had.  Eric only has one maker and Godric saved Sookie from Loretta.



Ah, I see kk 

Well we don't really know whether Eric has any connection to other vampires of such an older age, within the tv series that is; and you never know I suppose. Godric via flashback is still brilliant enough.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 15, 2010)

Bart said:


> Ah, I see kk
> 
> Well we don't really know whether Eric has any connection to other vampires of such an older age, within the tv series that is; and you never know I suppose. Godric via flashback is still brilliant enough.



Even if Eric had a connection with older vampires they wouldn't have as strong of a connection to him as Godric did.  Eric loved him like a father and was fiercely loyal to him in that way.

Flashbacks are ok but there is only so much you can do with flashbacks.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 15, 2010)

"_The premiere of HBO’s True Blood on Sunday night averaged 5.1 million viewers. That’s up 38% from last season’s premiere viewership. The second telecast at 11pm telecast averaged 1.3 million viewers._"


----------



## Dil (Jun 15, 2010)

illmatic said:


> "_The premiere of HBO?s True Blood on Sunday night averaged 5.1 million viewers. That?s up 38% from last season?s premiere viewership. The second telecast at 11pm telecast averaged 1.3 million viewers._"



On Wikipedia it says 7 million viewers watched the season 3 premiere.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 15, 2010)

The first episode seemed rush, like it wanted to get rid of last season  and move on with this season. I'm not liking character Tara's direction  is heading, some of the dynamics seem like they're ripping apart.

I have a bad feeling about this season, I think the were wolves are  going to do this show in, instead of focusing on vampires.

I fucking hate wear wolves, the mythlore is boring, and when you stick  them in with vamps, it's gay.  Another stupid thing about the werewolves  are they Twilight like, and now it seems people are comparing this show  to that other vampire show on CW, not good man.

It's got 4 episodes to pull me in and sell me.

And.... would someone shut Tara's fucking mom up.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll take werewolves over that stupid plotline with that women who can control people last season.


----------



## Eki (Jun 16, 2010)

They need some different creatures is what they need


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 16, 2010)

So, I watched my first episode of true blood during the season three premire, and I will say this. I like it. Its got a southern gothic charm that isn't seen often these days. Kind of like what supernatural would be without sam and dean, and with SHITLOADS of sex,blood, drugs, and moxy.

I like it, and look forward to watching more.

one question though... is sookie a faerie? I want to know more about the non-vampiric species in the show. I heard maenad tossed around, and if memory serves me correctly, they were minor greek nature deities.

she seemed very druidlike.

anna paquin how I adore thee


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 16, 2010)

I am fucking tired of Tara, she has been constantly down since season 1. I know her life is shit and all but I dont want to watch that, just let her die already and have Lafayette be the sole token black person.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 16, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Its got a southern gothic charm that isn't seen often these days.


That's the number one reason I like it.


----------



## Bart (Jun 16, 2010)

Can't wait for next week


----------



## Eki (Jun 16, 2010)

There was a maenad in lasts season. Maybe sookie is a faerie idk


----------



## Mellie (Jun 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I'll take werewolves over that stupid plotline with that women who can control people last season.


i hated that stuff with Maryann


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 16, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I am fucking tired of Tara, she has been constantly down since season 1. I know her life is shit and all but I dont want to watch that, just let her die already and have Lafayette be the sole token black person.



lol, I usually feel the same way about her.  I haven't been a fan of her character for a while now.  Hopefully, she will be better this season than last.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 16, 2010)

i like tara cause she tells it how it is.


----------



## Sin (Jun 16, 2010)

Sookie and Tara should both die.

Eric and Jessica can take over as main characters.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 16, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i like tara cause she tells it how it is.



When did she do that?  All I see is her constantly yelling at other people and being selfish.

She was rescued from Maryanne and fought against Lafayette (who has always been there for her) to run back to her.

She does very little to endear herself to me as a character and I would enjoy the show significantly more without her in it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 16, 2010)

^ awfully catty today  aren't we.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 16, 2010)

Nuriel said:


> lol, I usually feel the same way about her.  I haven't been a fan of her character for a while now.  Hopefully, she will be better this season than last.


 Doubt it but there is always a chance.





Tsukiyomi said:


> When did she do that?  All I see is her constantly yelling at other people and being selfish.
> 
> She was rescued from Maryanne and fought against Lafayette (who has always been there for her) to run back to her.
> 
> She does very little to endear herself to me as a character and I would enjoy the show significantly more without her in it.



Preach it brother, that bitch has got to go.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 16, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> ^ awfully catty today  aren't we.



Still not seeing how she "tells it like it is".


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 16, 2010)

Tara really does need to go, shes a moron, and so dam annoying.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 16, 2010)

I suppose I could go on living life with Tara not on True Blood. Her character is in need of...tweaking (read: overhaul).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 16, 2010)

she's one of the most tormented characters in the show, and u guys wanna get rid of her.  what would u rather see in her place?   she can only be replaced with a more shallow character.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 16, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> she's one of the most tormented characters in the show, and u guys wanna get rid of her.  what would u rather see in her place?   she can only be replaced with a more shallow character.



Being tormented doesn't make you deep.

Even if it did I'd say characters like Bill and Godric are far more tormented than Tara could ever hope to be so keeping her solely for that purpose is pointless.

Sookie is going through more crap than Tara and handling it in a much more interesting way than going catatonic and swallowing a bottle of pills.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 16, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Being tormented doesn't make you deep.
> 
> Even if it did I'd say characters like Bill and Godric are far more tormented than Tara could ever hope to be so keeping her solely for that purpose is pointless.
> 
> Sookie is going through more crap than Tara and handling it in a much more interesting way than going catatonic and swallowing a bottle of pills.



that's what makes her interesting, and among the few interesting non-"supers" in the show.  Is the red head w/the kids storyline or the vets or the officers more interesting?

keep in mind it was tara who bought maryanne to bon temps (whatever) to begin with.  She's super powerful even i suspect :S


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 16, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> that's what makes her interesting, and among the few interesting non-"supers" in the show.  Is the red head w/the kids storyline or the vets or the officers more interesting?



What makes her interesting is how she collapses and can't handle things?  How she yells and attacks people who are trying to help her?  

How does that make her interesting?

I find her one of the least interesting and compelling characters in the series.



FapperWocky said:


> keep in mind it was tara who bought maryanne to bon temps (whatever) to begin with.  She's super powerful even i suspect :S



Until I actually see her display something that makes her actually special I'll remain skeptical.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 17, 2010)

was tara even in the books?


----------



## John (Jun 17, 2010)

Nakor said:


> was tara even in the books?


----------



## Eki (Jun 17, 2010)

Spoilers


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 18, 2010)

Old?

[YOUTUBE]J8tODhvb47s[/YOUTUBE]

  True Nutz.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2010)

lol sam turns into a bitch.


----------



## Eki (Jun 18, 2010)

Sam is a bitch


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 19, 2010)

so this show is like twilight but with moar gratuitous nudity/violence just cuz it's on HBO


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 19, 2010)

Could people stop comparing this to Twilight for fucks sake, this aired September 7 2008 Twilight first movie came out in November-Dec 2008. So Twilight is like this except with fairy pansy Vampires that sparkle. Also the books for True  Blood came first they came in 2001 while Twilight came in 2005, Twilight is not the be all end all of Vampire lore in fact it shit's on vampire lore and is a fucking piece of shit. So please folks no more talk about that piece of shit Twilight...........keep it strictly True blood.


----------



## Synn (Jun 19, 2010)

Sam has wet dreams with Bill...


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 19, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Sam has wet dreams with Bill...



 let's throw in Eric in there for six more hours of sexytimes


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2010)

Actually, the books for this series came out waaaay before twifags, but there's few things True Blood has over twilight.
Mind you, although few, they are really important ones, like having a plot that arrives more than ten minutes before the ending.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2010)

ronsakura1 said:


> so this show is like twilight but with moar gratuitous nudity/violence just cuz it's on HBO



Yes it's like twilight except has a story, real vampires, good acting, good character development, actual violence, uses big boy bad words :amazed

Yes just like twilight though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 19, 2010)

guys, i heard this show was like twilight only with uglier people...is that true?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes. Yes it is. Undoubtedly. Specially Sookie's brother.
Although Twilight would have probably been a better book if it didn't mention their good looks once per page.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 19, 2010)

I heard this show was like semi porn, with a bit of Twilight sprinkled in. But everyone I know watches it and talks about it (oh em gee True Blood tonight!!!!!!)


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 19, 2010)

at least twilight has sparkly uke vampires
So it's like Buffy and Vampire Diaries but older, and minus the high school angst/education right


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 19, 2010)

ezxx said:


> i don't get the power hierarchy. is the magistrate more important than the queen?



yeah. i think the  queen is like the leader of each state in the US

The magistrate is in charge for the whole North America.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 19, 2010)

she's queen of Louisiana

magistrate is in charge of the southern states or some shit.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 20, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Old?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]J8tODhvb47s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> True Nutz.



omg snoop what are you doing?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 20, 2010)

I hope they go into detail and explain the hierarchy of the vampire world, I want to know why the queen is queen when she isn’t even that old. Eric is older hence stronger yet this bitch has the nerve to pin him down and threaten him. I hope there is a good reason why she is queen e.g. Like the first or an ancient is her maker hence that makes her far far stronger than any Vampire her age or any who has a few years on her. Or it could be she is a pure blood vamp who comes from the Vamp race as opposed to getting turned, that way she could be stronger than any turnt Vamp despite age because she is a pure blood.


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 20, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Old?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]J8tODhvb47s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> True Nutz.



funny music video by the D-O-Double G!

True Blood smoking True BUD! 
pfff yeah right Snoop actually being a blood C'mon son, get the fuck outa here with that bullshit!


----------



## illmatic (Jun 20, 2010)

New Episode tonight.



*Spoiler*: _Episode Synopsis_ 



_"Beautifully Broken" Season 3 Episode 2 - Russell Edgington (Denis OʼHare), the Vampire King of Mississippi, concocts a plan to consolidate his power; Eric remembers his past; Sam tests the strength of his family bonds; Tara finds an ally in shady vampire Franklin Mott (James Frain). Written by Raelle Tucker; directed by Scott Winant._


----------



## Eki (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a feeling the show tonight is gonna make me jizz my pants


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm watching true blood now on sopcast and I don't have HBO. 
I love the opening.


----------



## hehey (Jun 20, 2010)

wow, the guy who plays Cromwell on The Tudors is a vampire here, im never going to be able to take this guys seriously the way he dresses on this show, he looks like a weirdo.


----------



## Eki (Jun 20, 2010)

So much shit is going on @_@

Lmao and the snoop dogg true blood rap was just epic


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 20, 2010)

Tara's new bad boy is so ugly.


----------



## Eki (Jun 21, 2010)

I thought he just imagined that


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 21, 2010)

Love this show Sookie!!  lol


----------



## illmatic (Jun 21, 2010)

This episode had better pacing of the story than last week.

 "Cooter, your name is Cooter."

"Ah keep expecting him to come through the door and say..."

"..SOOKEH."


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jun 21, 2010)

Bill really slaughtered those Werewolves. It was nice to finally see him being badass. It seems they are far weaker than vamps, but have a strong desire for their blood.

This King seems to be as useless as Bill's Queen. I just don't get such a powerful vibe from him as well. They both seem so petty.......not something you would expect from ancient vampires. The Godric actor does this well, and you actually believe he is old and wise. They really do need to clarify the powerscalling in the show. I never ever expected Bill to be Sheriff material, but according to this King, he is


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2010)

Now blood gellato was just fucking ridiculous.
I laughed though. In a good way.



Also, last scene is hilarious.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 21, 2010)

Bill Torching Lorena = Epic Win


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2010)

Was the Werewolf at the end ... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Alcide?


----------



## Freija (Jun 21, 2010)

Gotta love the Anne Rice references 



Link removed


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jun 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> Was the Werewolf at the end ...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing...I was kinda expecting the episode to end with the appearance

Aways loved last night's epsiode...the pacing was even better than last night..and i almost bawled when Godric came back..........I hate tara's new b-f....looks like a bloody troll and lafyett I saw the sparkles in his eyes!:33.......*sighs* is anyone become increasingly more hostile towards tara?Bitch is annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 21, 2010)

who is lorena again???


----------



## SasuOna (Jun 21, 2010)

Tara finally got out of her funk this episode. I'm glad
WTF?? with that girl running through the woods though
All the blood entrees started bordering on comedy.

Poor Sam


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8tODhvb47s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> All the blood entrees started bordering on comedy.




Blood



_Gellato_


----------



## Refused (Jun 21, 2010)

I lol'd when Sookie was like "sookeh :ho", doing an impression of bill.



@lk3mizt said:


> who is lorena again???



Bill's maker.


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2010)

shiki-fuujin said:


> I was thinking the same thing...I was kinda expecting the episode to end with the appearance
> 
> Aways loved last night's epsiode...the pacing was even better than last night..and i almost bawled when Godric came back..........I hate tara's new b-f....looks like a bloody troll and lafyett I saw the sparkles in his eyes!:33.......*sighs* is anyone become increasingly more hostile towards tara?Bitch is annoying the hell out of me.



Yeah, and perhaps he was the one who was looking through the papers regarding Sookie; pretty obvious if you ask me.

Yep, agreed


----------



## Nathan (Jun 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> Yeah, and perhaps he was the one who was looking through the papers regarding Sookie; pretty obvious if you ask me.
> 
> Yep, agreed



No, the guy who was looking through papers of Sookie was Tara's new buddy. They were wearing the same shoes, thats why they zoomed onto them I thought?

Also, what happened to Jessica's dead body? lol.


----------



## Sin (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, the guy looking through the sookie folder was Tara's vampire buddy.

Also, I think Pam took Jessica's dead body. She read what Jessica was saying and took care of it so that Jessica would owe her a favor.


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2010)

Nathan said:


> No, the guy who was looking through papers of Sookie was Tara's new buddy. They were wearing the same shoes, thats why they zoomed onto them I thought?
> 
> Also, what happened to Jessica's dead body? lol.





Sin said:


> Yeah, the guy looking through the sookie folder was Tara's vampire buddy.
> 
> Also, I think Pam took Jessica's dead body. She read what Jessica was saying and took care of it so that Jessica would owe her a favor.



Oh, I see. Thanks Nathan and Sin 

By the way, Sin, what did you think of _"you know who"?_


----------



## Nathan (Jun 21, 2010)

Actually, now that I think about it, how can Tara's buddy enter Sookie's house without an invitation? Same goes with Pam entering Bill's house? Hmmm...


----------



## Sin (Jun 21, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, how can Tara's buddy enter Sookie's house without an invitation? Same goes with Pam entering Bill's house? Hmmm...


Bill is a vampire, so I don't think the invitation thing matters.

@Bart: If you're referring to Russell, he's alright so far. Nothing compared to Eric though


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 21, 2010)

Sin said:


> Yeah, the guy looking through the sookie folder was Tara's vampire buddy.
> 
> Also, I think Pam took Jessica's dead body. She read what Jessica was saying and took care of it so that Jessica would owe her a favor.



that makes sense... for some weird reason, i thought maybe he turned into a werewolf  

maybe that was the way werewolves were made in true blood verse


----------



## Eki (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes now that I think about it, how the fuck did she get in thehouse without an invintation?


----------



## olaf (Jun 21, 2010)

preview for next ep. why so slutty tara ?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c60KHAfn6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Jun 21, 2010)

That new vamp looks weird. And eric looks like he's in trouble


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 21, 2010)

Three stars of the second episode: Eric (as usual), LaFayette (as usual), Jason (always hilarious).

Eric's badass and an asshole, but I'm really liking his new found discomfort and vulnerability around Sookie. He's quite clearly fallen for her, and she's clearly attracted to Eric. The girl human is managing to melt a rock solid glacier of a heart...a dead heart, at that. The actors playing them have great chemistry and rapport. They'd make a hot couple (which is where I think that's going. Good for Eric/Sookie fans, bad for Bill/Sookie fans).  LaFayette's no-nonsense, straight-shooting ways shone once again. Couple that with his signature swagger, and he's always entertaining. He made Tara tolerable this episode. Didn't mind Tara at all, in fact. Jason's just...Jason. Endearingly stupid, and being haunted by memories of what he did does a good job of adding depth to this womanizing fool. He's also shown a knack for being a good deputy, so he might look to hone those skills. Maybe decides by himself, or maybe Andy encourages him. Either way, I think it'll be done to assuage his guilt.

Liked Godric's cameo, and the new vampire addition who's clearly investigating Bill is intriguing. 
*Spoiler*: _Theory, based on evidence given this chapter_ 



Speaking of which, it's interesting that the new vampire found old Sookie files in Bill's house. What was Bill doing with them? My thoughts, given the vampire king of Mississippi's new information on Bill working for the queen and her allowing Bill to stay in a small-ass town and dating a waitress is this: Bill, under the queen's orders, was sent to Bon Temps to investigate Sookie. The only reason I can think of why is because of her mysterious powers. The queen's lust and greed for power and wealth is obvious. Her also wanting a potential weapon under her possession makes sense as well. Of course, Sookie finds out and understandably feels epic betrayal that her lover was originally sent to keep tabs on her. This theory makes too much sense not to be true, given the obvious hints that were dropped.

The only question remains is who will blow the whistle on Bill's investigation for the queen? The vampire investigating Bill now? Mississippi king? Or even a dark horse like Eric? But would Sookie trust his word? Bill's feelings for Sookie were quite genuine. If it's all true, probably he investigated her, fell in love with her, and likely felt guilty for his original purpose.




Great season so far.


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> *Spoiler*: _Theory, based on evidence given this chapter_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah well, that's interesting, about Sookie's powers, as their explained in the book, but I find it odd, well knowing what her powers are, that the Queen would wish to investigate, but then again there's another reason I suppose 

I literally cannot wait until Russell finds out about Sophie (Queen), as it's pretty much obvious


----------



## Sin (Jun 21, 2010)

Andy is getting a lot better too.

"You're prettier than most girls"


----------



## olaf (Jun 21, 2010)

Sin said:


> Andy is getting a lot better too.
> 
> "You're prettier than most girls"


my homolust sense tingled during that scene


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2010)

Dinner scene was lulzy. Though the blood gellato made me go "Oh, come'on! You gotta be shitting me!"


----------



## olaf (Jun 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Dinner scene was lulzy. Though the blood gellato made me go "Oh, come'on! You gotta be shitting me!"


I was waiting for Lestat to come in


----------



## Eki (Jun 21, 2010)

"I found a bag of meth too!"

Lulz.


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2010)

olaf said:


> I was waiting for Lestat to come in



Lestat was waiting for you


----------



## Nathan (Jun 21, 2010)

There were some really good quotes this episode.

"Come, let's go to the bathroom and stare at ourselves in the mirror" - Pam

"He's Mexican, and he ain't rape me yet" - Lafayette's Mother


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

Its amazing how they make Eric weaker or on par with Bill  Shit gets on my nerves.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2010)

Vault said:


> Its amazing how they make Eric weaker or on par with Bill  Shit gets on my nerves.



what are you talking about? Eric hasn't gone all out yet


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

Even without going all out Eric should destroy half this verse  The blood thing makes sense though the older the blood the more powerful the werewolf becomes. 

But it should never happen in the first place


----------



## illmatic (Jun 21, 2010)

HBO just picked up True Blood for a 12-episode fourth season



> LOS ANGELES, June 21, 2010 ? HBO has renewed the hit show TRUE BLOOD for a 12-episode fourth season, it was announced today by Michael Lombardo, president, HBO Programming.  Created by Alan Ball, the series will begin production of new episodes early next year in Los Angeles, with debut set for summer 2011.
> 
> ?The new season of TRUE BLOOD is off to a terrific start, as enthusiasm for this unique show continues to build among both subscribers and critics,? noted Lombardo.
> 
> ...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 21, 2010)

awesome!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2010)

illmatic said:


> HBO just picked up True Blood for a 12-episode fourth season




i'm not surprised



Vault said:


> Even without going all out Eric should destroy half this verse  The blood thing makes sense though the older the blood the more powerful the werewolf becomes.
> 
> But it should never happen in the first place



i'm sure eric will have plenty of badass moments this season.

speaking of eric, i hope sookie leaves bill for him


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2010)

This means S4 will be based on Dead to the World then 

Trust me, this is very very awesome


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

Gesy it shall happen just you wait 

And quite possibly the fastest renewal i have ever seen.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 21, 2010)

i wanna start reading the true blood novels but i dont wanna ruin my tv experience


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

Too different to ruin


----------



## Sin (Jun 21, 2010)

Vault said:


> Gesy it shall happen just you wait
> 
> And quite possibly the fastest renewal i have ever seen.


Burn Notice has Season 6 confirmed, and Season 4 only just started three weeks ago 

Great shows get renewed quickly.

Also, Eric should just fly-smash people.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 21, 2010)

i can't believe i'm such a vampifag...between this and VD i may as well grow a vagina


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> i wanna start reading the true blood novels but i dont wanna ruin my tv experience



have fun reading about how nice eric's ass is



RAGING BONER said:


> i can't believe i'm such a vampifag...between this and VD i may as well grow a vagina




not your fualt, vampire shows are becoming more mainstream now.

i blame twilight


----------



## Eki (Jun 21, 2010)

Who knows,you might already have one


----------



## Nathan (Jun 21, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> i wanna start reading the true blood novels but i dont wanna ruin my tv experience



The books are too different. The only book that the television really follows almost page for page is the first season, and you can't ruin that for yourself now.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 21, 2010)

To much shit is going on. 

Where the fuck did the missing body go? Who was that girl that Jason saw? Is Lorena really dead, and wtf? Why is that vampire with the same shoes looking for Sookie(the guy who met Tera). And who did Sookie see in the woods? 

The last scene was epic though. Eric is fucking awesome.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 21, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> To much shit is going on.
> 
> Where the fuck did the missing body go? *Who was that girl that Jason saw?* Is Lorena really dead, and wtf? Why is that vampire with the same shoes looking for Sookie(the guy who met Tera). And who did Sookie see in the woods?
> 
> The last scene was epic though. Eric is fucking awesome.



I assume the girl is the werewolf from the Jason minisode.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFezWyYIG8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jun 21, 2010)

Episode was hilarious. I lol'd several times. XD


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 21, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> To much shit is going on.
> 
> Where the fuck did the missing body go? Who was that girl that Jason saw? Is Lorena really dead, and wtf? Why is that vampire with the same shoes looking for Sookie(the guy who met Tera). And who did Sookie see in the woods?
> 
> *The last scene was epic though. Eric is fucking awesome.*



Yes it was and yes he is. Looked like a 6 yr old kid who just found out he's going to Disneyland when he sees the werewolf. 

 approves.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2010)

last episode was good. looks like eric is going to tear the were wolf into pieces. surprised he and his master where naziz


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 21, 2010)

Great news on the season four pick-up. I should probably get into the books this series is based on. I hear good things about it.

If I were to venture a guess as to the mystery of the missing body, I'd say either the new mystery vampire investigate or Pam took the body. Dead body was emitting terrible odors, so a smart vampire investigator could have easily caught it. Then again, Jessica all but confessed to accidentally killing a man and harboring the corpse in her house to Pam. I like Pam for this right now.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 22, 2010)

I am surprised no one is saying it's Hoyt that took the body, seems like an obvious choice to me.


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

How would hoyt know where the body is?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 22, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> How would hoyt know where the body is?



Well there is the issue of the smell.


----------



## Bart (Jun 22, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> i wanna start reading the true blood novels but i dont wanna ruin my tv experience



Both are different.

But... read them! I said read them!


----------



## pfft (Jun 22, 2010)

I was thinking about reading the books too.. 

the episode was pretty lulz when bill threw that lamp or w/e and lorena caught on fire.


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 22, 2010)

new episode was great, much better than last weeks!

I have listened to the audio book on the first True Blood novel (Dead Until Dark) listening now to the second one, and I must say that the first one was pretty boring, mostly because well you know pretty much what will happen even though there are some differences in the books & tv-serie, the second book seems to go in a slightly different direction though so thats pretty good I guess.

I dont think Hoyt would have it in him to move or dismember the corpse(or what ever he would do to it)


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 22, 2010)

Lorena


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 22, 2010)

You're going to invite me in so I can protect you or have passionate, primal sex with you

or both  

I ain't that blond, I ain't fallin' for that line Eric
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the tension is too much


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2010)

ronsakura1 said:


> You're going to invite me in so I can protect you or have passionate, primal sex with you
> 
> or both
> 
> ...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 22, 2010)

Great episodes....but I'm really not crazy about the whole Godric and Eric being Nazi's thing.  That just seemed out of left field and doesn't really fit the character of Godric in my opinion.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 22, 2010)

Is Lorena really dead? She seemed too hot to die in this series


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 22, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Great episodes....but I'm really not crazy about the whole Godric and Eric being Nazi's thing.  That just seemed out of left field and doesn't really fit the character of Godric in my opinion.



they were just posing as Nazi's


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 22, 2010)

the beginniing of the episode was weird.  i thought the  wolves were a little cartoony, and i felt not into the show, but then it picked up and got very exciting as the show went on ..  Good ep, with lots of interesting things.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 22, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> they were just posing as Nazi's



Yeah, but I don't get why.  It would seem to me being dressed like that (especially towards the end of the war) would have brought a lot more attention to their presence when they should have been going for stealth and using their glamor to erase the memories of people who stumbled onto them.

Is anyone else a little underwhelmed with the werewolves?  An entire pack of them against Bill (a relatively young vampire) and he tears them apart?


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

They were trying to find the leader of the werewovles. That's why they were posing. 

And bill told them that he had just fed, so yea. Daaaaaaaaaw


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 22, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yeah, but I don't get why.  It would seem to me being dressed like that (especially towards the end of the war) would have brought a lot more attention to their presence when they should have been going for stealth and using their glamor to erase the memories of people who stumbled onto them.
> 
> Is anyone else a little underwhelmed with the werewolves?  An entire pack of them against Bill (a relatively young vampire) and he tears them apart?


 the Operation werewolf guys were working with the Nazi's. Godric more than likely planned to infiltrate them and find out who their leader was...that is until Eric blew the plan by overreacting, which is why Godric chastised him about his emotional outburst.

Viking blood must die hard considering by 1945 he was already 900+ years old and Godric still has to keep him in line


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

How old is eric again?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 22, 2010)

at least a 1000.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 22, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> They were trying to find the leader of the werewovles. That's why they were posing.
> 
> And bill told them that he had just fed, so yea. Daaaaaaaaaw



Ok he just fed after being almost completely drained....and?  I was expecting werewolves to be a little more impressive given the way Sam seemed to hate/fear them.  Yet an entire pack is easily killed by a relatively young vampire.

I could understand someone like Eric or Godric killing them so easily but Bill shouldn't be that powerful by vampire standards.



RAGING BONER said:


> Viking blood must die hard considering by 1945 he was already 900+ years old and Godric still has to keep him in line



I found that a bit disappointing too.  Eric usually seems so in control of himself and I would have expecting him to be more stoic at that age.  He shouldn't have needed Godric as a babysitter.

Very minor detail though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 23, 2010)

well True Blood werewolves turn into actual wolves which IMO is not all that great...actually i think shifters are > than werewolves because of the variety of forms, including wolves, that they can take.

Now if we were talking half-man, half-wolf hybrid type werewolves like in other works of fiction i'd agree...but Bill taking out a few puppies with his super speed and strength is not that far-fetched since i don't see the WW's having speed or strength greater than a common wolf to compete.


----------



## Sin (Jun 23, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Ok he just fed after being almost completely drained....and?  I was expecting werewolves to be a little more impressive given the way Sam seemed to hate/fear them.  Yet an entire pack is easily killed by a relatively young vampire.
> 
> I could understand someone like Eric or Godric killing them so easily but Bill shouldn't be that powerful by vampire standards.
> 
> ...


Eric is a motherfucking Viking 

They take no bullshit. Regardless of age.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 23, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> well True Blood werewolves turn into actual wolves which IMO is not all that great...actually i think shifters are > than werewolves because of the variety of forms, including wolves, that they can take.
> 
> Now if we were talking half-man, half-wolf hybrid type werewolves like in other works of fiction i'd agree...but Bill taking out a few puppies with his super speed and strength is not that far-fetched since i don't see the WW's having speed or strength greater than a common wolf to compete.



I actually like that they turn into actual wolves rather than hybrid creatures but aside from their human intelligence they don't seem extraordinary in any way.  I would expect them to take on the form of a wolf but be significantly stronger and faster than a normal wolf.

I don't see why shifters would have any fear of them at all.  A shifter could turn into a tiger and tear a wolfs throat out.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 23, 2010)

Shifter > all

turn into a fly, land on enemy head, morph into blue whale 


too bad Sam is a fucking pussy


----------



## illmatic (Jun 23, 2010)

Vampire king of Mississippi wants to marry Sophie-Ann (The Vampire Queen of Louisiana) though one is Homo gay and the other is Lesbian gay.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 23, 2010)

Mississippi knows how to eat


----------



## pfft (Jun 23, 2010)

that guy is such a homogay but not in the awesome way like lafayette.


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2010)

pfft said:


> that guy is such a homogay but not in the awesome way like lafayette.



Yep rofl


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 23, 2010)

pfft said:


> that guy is such a homogay but not in the awesome way like lafayette.



I thought he was funny everytime he was serving Bill different dishes of blood



_____________



How amazing is Bill? Took on Werewolves like they were nothing and kill another Vampire all in one day, gosh I love my favourite character.


Eric can fuck off 

Though we all know where this is going, Eric and Sookie will happen eventually...sadly. But no matter what Bill will always be better.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 23, 2010)

pfft said:


> that guy is such a homogay but not in the awesome way like lafayette.



i agree! is he gonna go out with that mexican that didn't rape his mother?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 23, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I actually like that they turn into actual wolves rather than hybrid creatures but aside from their human intelligence they don't seem extraordinary in any way.  I would expect them to take on the form of a wolf but be significantly stronger and faster than a normal wolf.
> 
> I don't see why shifters would have any fear of them at all.  A shifter could turn into a tiger and tear a wolfs throat out.



well, they were said to be especially blood lusty and pack oriented.  i could see how a group like that would get advantage over someone like jessica, or bill if he hadn't fed.


----------



## Eki (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't think the mexican is gay


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 23, 2010)

Bill would have won regardless. He is Bill...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 23, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> I don't think the mexican is gay


Do you doubt Lafayette's... skill?


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh speaking of Lafayette,

SPOILER ALERT FOR NEXT EPISODE - PLOT


*Spoiler*: __ 



Searching for Bill, Sookie heads to Jackson, Miss. in the company of Alcide, a werewolf bodyguard assigned by Eric to protect her. Jason is distracted from his police exams; Bud reaches the end of his rope; Arlene copes with unexpected news; Franklin charms Tara, and gets Jessica out of a jam; *Eric bequeaths a gift to Lafayette.* Haunted by visions from his past, Bill makes a surprising pledge of allegiance.

I wonder what Eric bequeths to Lafayette


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 23, 2010)

^ u just can't help urself can u


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 23, 2010)

Bart said:


> Oh speaking of Lafayette,
> 
> SPOILER ALERT FOR NEXT EPISODE - PLOT
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



A Fangtasia dancer? Or possibly Pam? 

I guess that means it was Franklin, not Pam, who cleaned up after Jessica.


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh my 

Eric giving him the gift of being a vampire is the most predictable, so I'm fairly certain it's not that, but what about a warewolf? 

If you're familiar with the books, you'll know they can play around with Lafayette so much lol.


----------



## kire (Jun 23, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I thought he was funny everytime he was serving Bill different dishes of blood


The ice cream made me laugh, but at least there is variety.



Bart said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just glad they didn't kill Lafayette..he is so awesome.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 25, 2010)

Reading the books is sort of an adjustment, plot-wise. The HBO series clearly draws ideas and inspiration from the books, but a _lot_ of things are very different, at two and a quarter books in (reading through the third, currently).

I would recommend them, so far. First was decent, but they get better as the series goes along.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Jun 26, 2010)

I cant wait for episode 3 pek I'm so into this show.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 27, 2010)

Show is badass Werewolves Vs Vampires


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 27, 2010)

guys message me and I'll give you links to the show to stream for free. :vuvu



edit:
LOL Vampires can play twister.


----------



## wiplok (Jun 27, 2010)

R00t_Decision said:


> guys message me and I'll give you links to the show to stream for free. :vuvu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i sent you a pm >.<  thanks


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2010)

Is it a HQ stream?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 27, 2010)

Vault said:


> Is it a HQ stream?


yep. one is pretty good 950kbps.


----------



## wiplok (Jun 27, 2010)

just a question, when does it start? in 50mins?
and yeah, the stream looks great, even in full screen


----------



## Eki (Jun 27, 2010)

God the ending was so weird.


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2010)

Pm plox 

oh wait, its finished


----------



## wiplok (Jun 27, 2010)

yeah, hung is on now


----------



## Eki (Jun 27, 2010)

Then entourage


----------



## wiplok (Jun 27, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> Then entourage



yeah, im glad that's back


----------



## Eki (Jun 27, 2010)

Yea me too. Hopefully this season is gonna be better than last ones.


----------



## Eki (Jun 27, 2010)

Haha yea.



Damn that sucks. It was kinda slow tonight but good none the less


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 27, 2010)

Obviously it's too late, just spread the sopcast link which is high quality. Sopcast works with more people connecting. yeah Entourage now!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 28, 2010)

Neck twisting fucking...only true blood.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah seriously, what the fuck...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2010)

haha, that shit was weird at the end.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 28, 2010)

brb goin ta twist some bitches head off while i fucker!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 28, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK !?!?!?!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Refused (Jun 28, 2010)

......... the end?


----------



## Bart (Jun 28, 2010)

Alcide was just awesome


----------



## olaf (Jun 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87gI3Vip2EQ[/YOUTUBE]

obviously tara didn't listen when her momma told her that fucking strangers is one sure way to get in trouble

and fucking stranger that is a vampire... oh boy


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2010)

Is the end really that fucked up?


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jun 28, 2010)

what the fuck?
I don't know what else to say.
beyond weird ending.


----------



## Bart (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome post olaf, can't wait for next week

Vault it's really fcuked up


----------



## John (Jun 28, 2010)

Bill should try that with Sookie.


----------



## Bart (Jun 28, 2010)

John said:


> Bill should try that with Sookie.


----------



## Eki (Jun 28, 2010)

That's some freaky shit

Dominatrix


----------



## Evilene (Jun 28, 2010)

That ending had me going WTF. Ouch!




John said:


> Bill should try that with Sookie.




Oh you.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 28, 2010)

The ending is why I continue to ask myself "Why am I watching this fucked up show?"


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2010)

beyond that, is the new wolf guy a new interest for sookie?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 28, 2010)

^ i don't wanna sound gay or nothin but that cat is too good looking for Sucki


----------



## Eki (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't think so. I think he used to have a girl like the black guy was saying. And besides, sookeh has eric


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2010)

everybody loves sookie


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 28, 2010)

shit eric is, no wait fuck that, even BEEEEL is too good looking for Sucki...


even my forum trolling nerd ass has had better poon than Sucki before.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jun 28, 2010)

So Eric can see and react in bullet time. That is badass. It was weird that he said werewolves can be a problem even for him after they drank vampire blood yet Bill slaughtered quite a few after they fed from him. 

Eric also seemed severely weakened after getting shot. I was hoping a bullet that was not silver would hardly have any effect on him, but it seems normal bullets can actually down a vamp.

The end was all fucked up. Bill saying he will not have sex with Lorena and essentially forcing himself on her at the same time made no sense. Also, the neck twisting shit was crazy. It looked like he could have actually killed her at that moment


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2010)

Eric's blood is much stronger so if a werewolf feeds on him it can give him a fight.


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2010)

That last scene  I dropped my drink in my hands wtf man. Thats seriously fucked up.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 28, 2010)

Damn Lorena is so fucking hot, If I was Bill I would have married her and had sex wiv her all night long


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2010)

She is a fine MILF isnt she?


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 28, 2010)

And Alcide and the new vampire are awesome 

I'm just hoping we get more action next week rather then just running around fast.

Looking at the promo, wtf is that in the dementor hood?


----------



## Harihara (Jun 28, 2010)

after looking at that clip I hope Tara's going to be okay


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2010)

"I quit!!!!"


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 29, 2010)

"I got your rug all wet" 

wet my rug anytime Eric, anytime


----------



## Eki (Jun 29, 2010)

That was a ver "" moment


----------



## John (Jun 29, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> The end was all fucked up. Bill saying he will not have sex with Lorena and essentially forcing himself on her at the same time made no sense. Also, the neck twisting shit was crazy. It looked like he could have actually killed her at that moment


I found that strange too. Maybe she was able to use hypnosis/mind control to force him into it since she's his maker. That whole neck twisting bit might've been his way of trying to resist.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 29, 2010)

sexual tension as in they have history a past lovers blah blah blah

resulting in hate sex


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2010)

You cant disobey your maker thats why.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 29, 2010)

she released him it was already stated in a previous season


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2010)

I thought she only let him leave her?


----------



## illmatic (Jun 29, 2010)

something like a divorce ?

if she did still have that control over him she would have used it by now or in Dallas


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2010)

Well she was afraid to get torn a new asshole by Godric so she left add to the fact she likes fucking around with Bill. Remember that hotel room where she was keeping him because she knew she would over power Bill not to mention she was faster.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 29, 2010)

She is still his maker. she will  have the advantage of bing faster & stronger.


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2010)

Like i said which is why she rarely commands him


----------



## Bart (Jun 29, 2010)

illmatic said:


> She is still his maker. she will  have the advantage of bing faster & stronger.



It's only because she was older than him, as opposed to being faster and stronger because she was his maker.


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2010)

But being a maker auto means your older than made vamp.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 29, 2010)

Vault said:


> Like i said which is why she rarely commands him



seem like solid logic. but i think he really wanted to hurt Lorena but it backfired 

Its kind of like what Godric told Eric about not letting your emotions be in control of you during his war flashback


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2010)

But Bill isnt stupid enough to kill another vampire again is he   It would be death this time around. 


Or maybe he didnt wanna see her face  A bag would have doubled nicely.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 29, 2010)

Did anyone else think that last scene was entirely unnecessary and added almost nothing to the story?

It was a good episode overall, I just really dislike the idea that a vampire can glamor someone into inviting them in.  Kind of defeats the whole purpose of that protection.


----------



## Eki (Jun 29, 2010)

Then what would the point of having glamour be if you couldn't tell someone to simply let you in?


----------



## illmatic (Jun 29, 2010)

Jedi mind tricks


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 29, 2010)

i thought bill did that last season too


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 29, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> Then what would the point of having glamour be if you couldn't tell someone to simply let you in?



Glamoring can serve _many_ purposes from concealing your identity to getting someones help reluctantly.  Not being able to use it to force your want into a house does not even remotely make it useless.

What is the point of needing to invite them in if they can just tell you to and you have to?  It's even more worthless when you don't have to be invited by the actual owner of the house but can be invited by someone crashing on the couch.

They way I see it, if they can't enter your house then their power shouldn't have been able to extend into your house either.

Suppose a vampire had telekinesis, what would be the point in needing to invite them in if they could just pull you out of the house?



FapperWocky said:


> i thought bill did that last season too



Yup, I didn't like it then either.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree having vampires being able to just glamour someone into letting them into the house really just doesn't make sense since its suppose to be a field around the house to protect humans from vampires in the first place but its just pointless. 

But damn did Bill ever just fuck the shit out of her, now thats what I would call some real rough sex hahhaah.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 29, 2010)

all a human has to do is look away


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 29, 2010)

well, the house thing affords a certain amount of protection, i mean, if u don't answer the door or even look or talk to the vampire for long, u'll be safe.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 29, 2010)

the house thing is stupid...can't a vamp just tear down the walls and leave you without a house?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 29, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> all a human has to do is look away





FapperWocky said:


> well, the house thing affords a certain amount of protection, i mean, if u don't answer the door or even look or talk to the vampire for long, u'll be safe.



Those both assume you already know the person you're going to the door to see is a vampire.  If someone answers the door or even just glances out the window at one then the protection the home offers is destroyed.

And once they've glamored you you can't look away.



RAGING BONER said:


> the house thing is stupid...can't a vamp just tear down the walls and leave you without a house?



I would assume not.  Remember how Bill said "I can't enter, I can't even try".  If there is a magical force preventing them from even _attempting_ to enter the house I would imagine they can't destroy the house either.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 29, 2010)

Btw, the book readers, does a war really occur or are we just getting trolled? lol

This show is the best thing which has happened since LOST, fuck Heroes.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 29, 2010)

I have wanted to see Loretta get the cock from future bill for quiet some time, I knew it would be rough sex but gawddddd dammmmm (I still had a boner though despite the head twist) the actress who plays Loretta needs my cock..........in her ass.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 29, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I have wanted to see Loretta get the cock from future bill for quiet some time, I knew it would be rough sex but gawddddd dammmmm (I still had a boner though despite the head twist) the actress who plays Loretta needs my cock..........in her ass.



Loretta? Wtf is Loretta? You mean Lorena?

And yeah, she is proper fit. I'd forget Sookie if I was Bill, all night sex with Lorena.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2010)

good episode bill raping lorretta and twisting her head was insane. wonder why the vamp with tara wants bill is he an assassin or something.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 30, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Loretta? Wtf is Loretta? You mean Lorena?
> 
> And yeah, she is proper fit. I'd forget Sookie if I was Bill, all night sex with Lorena.



Loretta, Lorena, Lorcocker...........who gives a fuck she is hot and got ze cock.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 30, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> good episode *bill raping lorretta *and twisting her head was insane. wonder why the vamp with tara wants bill is he an assassin or something.



It's only rape if she doesnt want it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 30, 2010)

Bill cheated. I can't believe that, obviously PNJ. Bill doesn't seem like the type to do that. That last scene was complete bullshit.


----------



## John (Jun 30, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> good episode bill raping lorretta and twisting her head was insane. wonder why the vamp with tara wants bill is he an assassin or something.


If it turns out that Lorena forced Bill to have sex with her against his will, then technically she could be considered the rapist. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



She could rape me anytime.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 30, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Bill cheated. I can't believe that, obviously PNJ. Bill doesn't seem like the type to do that. That last scene was complete bullshit.



he was dry raping her...he didn't actually put it in


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jun 30, 2010)

Damn. I love this serie. Still waiting for season 3 ..


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 30, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Bill cheated. I can't believe that, obviously PNJ. Bill doesn't seem like the type to do that. That last scene was complete bullshit.



Yeah it seemed a little forced to me.  Like they just wanted to have something Bill would have to confess to later to add strife between him and Sookie.


----------



## Bart (Jun 30, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Bill cheated. I can't believe that, obviously PNJ. Bill doesn't seem like the type to do that. That last scene was complete bullshit.





RAGING BONER said:


> he was dry raping her...he didn't actually put it in





Tsukiyomi said:


> Yeah it seemed a little forced to me.  Like they just wanted to have something Bill would have to confess to later to add strife between him and Sookie.



Lorena, as his maker, compelled Bill to have sex with her against his will. Bill was the one being raped in this scenario, if you think about it. The violence is Bill's attempt to lash out any way he could. Lorena had all the real power there and she could have commanded him to stop at any moment.

So, technically he didn't cheat.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 30, 2010)

Bart said:


> Lorena, as his maker, compelled Bill to have sex with her against his will. Bill was the one being raped in this scenario, if you think about it. The violence is Bill's attempt to lash out any way he could. Lorena had all the real power there and she could have commanded him to stop at any moment.
> 
> So, technically he didn't cheat.



In Bill's own words "she released me years ago, she no longer has any hold over me".


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

She only let him leave her iirc but she can still commandhim i think.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> She only let him leave her iirc but she can still commandhim i think.



That doesn't make much sense otherwise she could have just commanded him to stay or commanded him to kill Sookie himself rather than have to threaten to do it or get the king of Mississippi to do it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

Wwll we discussed this before with Illmatic iirc and i think its because Lorena likes to fuck around with Bill because she knows Bill cant do shit.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> Wwll we discussed this before with Illmatic iirc and i think its because Lorena likes to fuck around with Bill because she knows Bill cant do shit.



She knows Bill can't overpower her because she is his maker and thus more physically powerful than him but she can't compel him to do anything he doesn't want to do.

Remember when she was keeping him in the hotel room?  She had to do it by physical force, she couldn't just command him to stay.


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

Thus the fucking around rather than command him


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2010)

Basicly this little scenario has mind fucked us all


----------



## Bart (Jun 30, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> In Bill's own words "she released me years ago, she no longer has any hold over me".



But she is still his maker, and I'm not sure if Bill was being a bit stubborn when he said that to Sookie.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 30, 2010)

Bart said:


> But she is still his maker, and I'm not sure if Bill was being a bit stubborn when he said that to Sookie.



Again, if she could command him then why not just command him to stay in the hotel room rather than forcing herself to stay away to physically keep him there?

If she could command him and control him then she could make him kill Sookie for her rather than trying to get the king of Mississippi to do it.


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2010)

I think she would rather kill sookie herself. She seems like that kinda person


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 30, 2010)

I wonder who will fuck that hot queen


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 30, 2010)

Bart said:


> But she is still his maker, and I'm not sure if Bill was being a bit stubborn when he said that to Sookie.



does "bill compton, as your maker I release you" mean anything to you? it means they are released from any effects a maker normally has ( commanding people he or she Made, etc). Doesn't stop emotions though, example: Eric crying when Godric went out in a fiery blaze.

Lorena being bill's maker has NOTHING to do with her being physically stronger. the only reason she is stronger is because she is older.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I hope thats the case, I don't want Bill character to be treated so badly. It's not like him to do that


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 30, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> Lorena being bill's maker has NOTHING to do with her being physically stronger. the only reason she is stronger is because she is older.



Didn't she say something like "your blood knows mine" or "my blood is in your veins" before she stated he could never overpower her?

It would seem that the maker will always be able to physically over power their offspring if not command them mentally.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 30, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Didn't she say something like "your blood knows mine" or "my blood is in your veins" before she stated he could never overpower her?
> 
> *It would seem that the maker will always be able to physically over power their offspring if not command them mentally*.



Well they should because they are older.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 30, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Didn't she say something like "your blood knows mine" or "my blood is in your veins" before she stated he could never overpower her?
> 
> It would seem that the maker will always be able to physically over power their offspring if not command them mentally.



except that as a general rule of thumb: Older vampires are ALWAYS stronger than younger ones. don't appear to be any exceptions yet. doesn't mean they will always win a fight ( maybe a 200 year old vamp has a tommy gun with silver bullets vs a 400 year old vamp that has nothing), but a maker being greater than its offspring is sheerly because of age.

if some kind of time travel happened where a 1500 year old Eric met a 1,000 year old Godric ( after godric made Eric), Eric would still be stronger by merit of age.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 30, 2010)

what if a 17 year old new vamp turns a 30 year old into a vamp the same day she's made?


100 years later who would be stronger?


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 30, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> what if a 17 year old new vamp turns a 30 year old into a vamp the same day she's made?
> 
> 
> 100 years later who would be stronger?



I am not sure if its simply age, or age as a vampire. but logic would seem to dictate that its age as a vampire. Godric was clearly quite young when he was made, and yet he was the oldest, strongest vampire in AMERICA. probably one of the strongest in the world.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 30, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Well they should because they are older.





Shoddragon said:


> except that as a general rule of thumb: Older vampires are ALWAYS stronger than younger ones. don't appear to be any exceptions yet. doesn't mean they will always win a fight ( maybe a 200 year old vamp has a tommy gun with silver bullets vs a 400 year old vamp that has nothing), but a maker being greater than its offspring is sheerly because of age.
> 
> if some kind of time travel happened where a 1500 year old Eric met a 1,000 year old Godric ( after godric made Eric), Eric would still be stronger by merit of age.



Depends.  I'm curious if this is one of the vampire fictions where the power of the maker determines the power of the offspring.  In many stories a vampire sired by an old and powerful vampire will start out stronger than someone sired by a younger vampire.

Regardless her statement seems to imply that her status as his maker offers her some kind of special advantage over him.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 30, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Depends.  I'm curious if this is one of the vampire fictions where the power of the maker determines the power of the offspring.  In many stories a vampire sired by an old and powerful vampire will start out stronger than someone sired by a younger vampire.
> 
> Regardless her statement seems to imply that her status as his maker offers her some kind of special advantage over him.



well I am going off what we can SAFELY deduce. I mean look, what was godric before he Made eric? just a killer somewhat. Eric was a 6 foot+ viking badass warrior. and yet eric stated that godric was twice his age, "and more than 10 times the vampire I'll ever be". Since godric is so strong, a thousand years of Eric getting stronger from being made by godric+ being a strongass viking would mean he would be at least somewhere NEAR godric in strength. and yet even with being turned by Godric+ Being a viking, he wasn't even 1/10 of Godric's power? lol.

who Makes you seems to have nothing to do with it. Age seems to determine it. Now if something comes along and proves me wrong, sure, but my little theory seems to hold true to the True Blood live action series.

Lorena acting like being Bill's maker means shit seems to be the only connection she even has to him, the fact that she WAS His maker. Besides, it clearly seems like Lorena is in denial as she went so far as to trap him in a room with her, and even threaten sookie. IN which godric proceeded to state he could snap her ass in half like nothing.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 30, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> well I am going off what we can SAFELY deduce. I mean look, what was godric before he Made eric? just a killer somewhat. Eric was a 6 foot+ viking badass warrior. and yet eric stated that godric was twice his age, "and more than 10 times the vampire I'll ever be". Since godric is so strong, a thousand years of Eric getting stronger from being made by godric+ being a strongass viking would mean he would be at least somewhere NEAR godric in strength. and yet even with being turned by Godric+ Being a viking, he wasn't even 1/10 of Godric's power? lol.
> 
> who Makes you seems to have nothing to do with it. Age seems to determine it. Now if something comes along and proves me wrong, sure, but my little theory seems to hold true to the True Blood live action series.
> 
> Lorena acting like being Bill's maker means shit seems to be the only connection she even has to him, the fact that she WAS His maker. Besides, it clearly seems like Lorena is in denial as she went so far as to trap him in a room with her, and even threaten sookie. IN which godric proceeded to state he could snap her ass in half like nothing.



We haven't heard anything one way or the other.  For the moment I'm inclined to agree with you (since we have to assume it doesn't matter until someone says it does) but I'm just holding open the possibility.  Since we know their blood gets more potent with age and that's what turns them it's not out of the realm of possibility.

As for eventually catching up to your maker in strength I'd imagine that would be an eventuality.  As time goes on the gap between you could get smaller and smaller relative to your age.  Bill has about 150 years on Jessica but if they lived to be as old as Godric that number would be small in the grand scheme.

Much like Godric was likely about 30+ times Erics age (assuming Eric was around 30 when he was turned) and at the time of his death he was only twice his age.


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

Thats false Tsuki, the gap between Eric and Godric is still ridiculous. Godric was so uber he didnt even need to constantly feed.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 30, 2010)

Godric considered Lorena young, the King of Mississippi considers her old...that alone tells you the different perspectives they have.

And Eric considered Godric 10x's the Vampire he'll ever be not just because he was far more powerful, but far wiser in all things as well...the dude was like a Vampire sage.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> Thats false Tsuki, the gap between Eric and Godric is still ridiculous. Godric was so uber he didnt even need to constantly feed.



he had to constantly feed, just not as frequently :S


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> Thats false Tsuki, the gap between Eric and Godric is still ridiculous. Godric was so uber he didnt even need to constantly feed.



He needed to feed, just not as much.  And I never said the gap wasn't big, only that the more time that passed the less the gap would matter.

What is the different in power between a 5 year old vampire and a 50 year old vampire?  Pretty significant I'd imagine since one is 10 times older than the other.

Now what is the different between a 3,000 year old vampire and 3,045 year old vampire?  Still the same number of years between them but at that age it would be insignificant.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 1, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He needed to feed, just not as much.  And I never said the gap wasn't big, only that the more time that passed the less the gap would matter.
> 
> What is the different in power between a 5 year old vampire and a 50 year old vampire?  Pretty significant I'd imagine since one is 10 times older than the other.
> 
> Now what is the different between a 3,000 year old vampire and 3,045 year old vampire?  Still the same number of years between them but at that age it would be insignificant.



lol no. your logic doesn't work actually, where its pure multiplication. at around 1,000 years older than Eric ( who shares my name and is also himself around 1,000 years old), Eric Stated GOdric to be over 10 times the vampire he would EVER be. Although it IS a character fallible statement and we normally don't just believe them like that:

1. Eric had no reason to lie. He was talking about his Maker and a good friend of his whom he had and still has, a strong emotional connection to. Eric HAS lied before, numerous times even: but this one case seems genuine.

2. made even more evident by recent examples: Godric is VASTLY more powerful than Eric. Whereas a werewolf somewhat overpowered Eric back during the nazi germany days, Godric completely and utterly speedblitzed and snapped its neck before it could even react in any way. Godric has shown pretty damn impressive speed and strength feats. for someone only twice as old as Eric, his feats shit all over Eric's, from a good height too.

with these in mind: Eric's statement has good proof backing it up. 10 times stronger, even MORE seems more likely.

so no, simple multiplication does not work in this case.


----------



## Bart (Jul 1, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Godric considered Lorena young, the King of Mississippi considers her old...that alone tells you the different perspectives they have.
> 
> And Eric considered Godric 10x's the Vampire he'll ever be not just because he was far more powerful, but far wiser in all things as well...the dude was like a Vampire sage.



Well yeah but as I've always said, there are older vampires outside the North American/European continents, i.e. Africa, Asia etc.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 1, 2010)

I wonder.... Godric was the oldest in America. Wonder how old he would have placed in overall on the planet.

Also, I seem to recall Godric calling lorena " an old vamp" or something along those lines.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2010)

i wonder if theyll ever show the oldest vamp


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 1, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> I wonder.... Godric was the oldest in America. Wonder how old he would have placed in overall on the planet.
> 
> *Also, I seem to recall Godric calling lorena " an old vamp" or something along those lines*.



He did, it went something like this. "Your an old vampire I can tell", then he went on to preach to her in a way only Godric can do.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 1, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> He did, it went something like this. "Your an old vampire I can tell", then he went on to preach to her in a way only Godric can do.



Yup,it was when he scolded her for treating Sookie as nothing more than a dragonfly,even though Sooke had been helping the vampires and was a faithful friend.


----------



## Xion (Jul 1, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> I wonder.... Godric was the oldest in America. Wonder how old he would have placed in overall on the planet.
> 
> Also, I seem to recall Godric calling lorena " an old vamp" or something along those lines.



Godric...oldest in America?

I don't recall that.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

The books state that


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 1, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> lol no. your logic doesn't work actually, where its pure multiplication. at around 1,000 years older than Eric ( who shares my name and is also himself around 1,000 years old), Eric Stated *GOdric to be over 10 times the vampire he would EVER be. *Although it IS a character fallible statement and we normally don't just believe them like that:
> 
> 1. Eric had no reason to lie. He was talking about his Maker and a good friend of his whom he had and still has, a strong emotional connection to. Eric HAS lied before, numerous times even: but this one case seems genuine.



I highly doubt the growth is exponential.

I took Eric's statement more as a statement of character rather than power. Why would he bother mentioning that Godric was more powerful than him?  That should have been evident by the fact that he was twice as old as him.

Ever heard the phrase "I'm ten times the man you are"?  Does that mean the person is 10 times physically stronger?  No.  Its a statement of character.

And given Eric's exceptional level of love and devotion to Godric you can't really take his statements as objective.



Shoddragon said:


> 2. made even more evident by recent examples: Godric is VASTLY more  powerful than Eric. Whereas a werewolf somewhat overpowered Eric back  during the nazi germany days, Godric completely and utterly speedblitzed  and snapped its neck before it could even react in any way. Godric has  shown pretty damn impressive speed and strength feats. for someone only  twice as old as Eric, his feats shit all over Eric's, from a good height  too.
> 
> with these in mind: Eric's statement has good proof backing it up. 10  times stronger, even MORE seems more likely.
> 
> so no, simple multiplication does not work in this case.



Of course he was vastly more powerful, there was still more than a thousand years difference between them.  What point are you trying to make?


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2010)

blah, thats horse shit if he was the oldest in america


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 1, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I highly doubt the growth is exponential.
> 
> I took Eric's statement more as a statement of character rather than power. Why would he bother mentioning that Godric was more powerful than him?  That should have been evident by the fact that he was twice as old as him.
> 
> ...



for someone only around twice Eric's age, godric was WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY more than 3 times more powerful.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 1, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> for someone only around twice Eric's age, godric was WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY more than 3 times more powerful.



Really?  Three times eh?  What system/methods of measurement are you using to gauge that?

We have no idea the upper limit of ANY of their power.  We don't know how fast or strong ANY of them are with any level of specificity.

Plus as vampires seem to manifest powers differently (Eric can fly unlike most others we've seen) its hard to do direct comparisons.


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2010)

I think even if the difference between a maker and their vampire was something as small as 5 years, the vampire would never be able to overpower its maker.

It's much like how makers can command their vampires to do whatever they want.

There's certain "magic" forces (like the house thing) that can't be overridden.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2010)

maybe only older vamps can fly?


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 1, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Really?  Three times eh?  What system/methods of measurement are you using to gauge that?
> 
> We have no idea the upper limit of ANY of their power.  We don't know how fast or strong ANY of them are with any level of specificity.
> 
> Plus as vampires seem to manifest powers differently (Eric can fly unlike most others we've seen) its hard to do direct comparisons.




purely feats. eric gets overpowerd by a werewolf. godric completely rapes its butthole dry.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> maybe only older vamps can fly?



They get addition other powers as they grow older. Godric must have had some uberhax


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2010)

Godic could probably teleport, turn to mist (Bill said some could do it), and breathe fire


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Drinking Godric's blood could probably turn you into superman


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 1, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> purely feats. eric gets overpowerd by a werewolf. godric completely rapes its butthole dry.



Umm first off there was _more_ than 1,000 years difference between them at that point so a significant difference should be expected.

Secondly Eric was only overpowered after he let it drink his blood which was stupid.

Third Godric didn't really overpower the werewolf so much as run up behind her when she was focused on Eric and snap her neck which just about any vampire probably could have done.

I fail to see how you go from that to "at least 3 times more powerful".

There is no set system of measurement of their powers so you can't say with any degree of accuracy how they compare.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2010)

This isn't some action manga, they are as strong as the author wants them to be....lolz that is exactly like a typical shounen, carry on.


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2010)

The fact that Werewolves on v = Fucking strong redeems them somewhat.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 1, 2010)

Sin said:


> The fact that Werewolves on v = Fucking strong redeems them somewhat.



Somewhat yes, though for all the hype and fear of them I would have hoped they would be strong on their own.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 1, 2010)

Does bill have any cool powers in the book?


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

The werewolves are only as strong as the blood they drank, A werewolf with Eric's blood would wreck Bill


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 1, 2010)

Vault said:


> The werewolves are only as strong as the blood they drank, A werewolf with Eric's blood would wreck Bill



That raises an interesting question.  Didn't the vampires Bill wrecked all drink large amounts of his blood?


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

2 who drank it seem like the only 2 which survived 

edit Actually the other one wasnt at that fight, His the one who was at the bar last time.


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> That raises an interesting question.  Didn't the vampires Bill wrecked all drink large amounts of his blood?


Yeah, but Bill had also just fed. He was on his A game.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 1, 2010)

We'll we see Eric actually have a proper fight?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 1, 2010)

Sin said:


> Yeah, but Bill had also just fed. He was on his A game.



True, though I'm curious how much of a threat the werewolves can be if they're all of them hopped up vampire blood and a group of them can't take on Bill, recently fed or not.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 1, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> True, though I'm curious how much of a threat the werewolves can be if they're all of them hopped up vampire blood and a group of them can't take on Bill, recently fed or not.



bill's blood being shared amongst a few werewolves with bill already somewhat weakened vs a strong, health,y well fed bill is quite different.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 1, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> bill's blood being shared amongst a few werewolves with bill already somewhat weakened vs a strong, health,y well fed bill is quite different.



Does being bound by silver effect the strength of their blood in any way?


----------



## Xion (Jul 1, 2010)

FUCKING OWNED​


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jul 2, 2010)

I know this is old news by now, but that last scene on episode 3 made no sense whatsoever. I don't even understand why they put that in there in the first place.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 2, 2010)

^ Cause every guy wants to rage fuck a hot chick.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 2, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> ^ Cause every guy wants to rage fuck a hot chick.


With the plus of not having to look at her face while still being able to see her boobs.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 2, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> With the plus of not having to look at her face while still being able to see her boobs.



o come on.... its not as though she was a butter face...


----------



## Taco (Jul 4, 2010)

Season 3 has me lost guys. Help.

How the FLYING PIGGY SHIT were werewolves introduced into the story and how the hell does the King/Bill/Queen tie in with this fking Operation Werewolf business?

Jesus, I'm so God damn confused.


----------



## Eki (Jul 4, 2010)

the queen is selling vamp blood, the king wants to know what she is doing so he told the werewolves to kidnap bill.


or just wiki it?


----------



## Taco (Jul 4, 2010)

True Blood Wikia is useless most of the time. Never fulfills my needs. D:


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

And you guys like this piece of ugly shit show?


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> And you guys like this piece of ugly shit show?



Coming from a guy who's got a Kamen Rider set but doesn't know who Kamen Rider is


----------



## Sin (Jul 4, 2010)

Forbidden Truth said:


> Season 3 has me lost guys. Help.
> 
> How the FLYING PIGGY SHIT were werewolves introduced into the story and how the hell does the King/Bill/Queen tie in with this fking Operation Werewolf business?
> 
> Jesus, I'm so God damn confused.


Werewolves were first mentioned a while back when Sookie found out Sam was a shifter. He talked about werewolves and Sookie was like "werewolves are real? omg"

They became more involved in the story due to the King of Mississippi(because it's a state with a large werewolf population). The King wants to take over Louisiana by marrying the Queen of Louisiana.

He is using Bill to gain leverage in order to get her to accept.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

Sin said:


> Werewolves were first mentioned a while back when Sookie found out Sam was a shifter. He talked about werewolves and Sookie was like "werewolves are real? omg"
> 
> They became more involved in the story due to the King of Mississippi(because it's a state with a large werewolf population). The King wants to take over Louisiana by marrying the Queen of Louisiana.
> 
> He is using Bill to gain leverage in order to get her to accept.



How is Bill gonna do that when the Queen don't give a shit about Eric, let alone Bill?


----------



## Sin (Jul 4, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> How is Bill gonna do that when the Queen don't give a shit about Eric, let alone Bill?


If you haven't figured out how the king plans to use Bill to gain leverage on the Queen you haven't been paying attention :3


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

Sin said:


> If you haven't figured out how the king plans to use Bill to gain leverage on the Queen you haven't been paying attention :3



Make him the king of Mississipi and wage war?


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2010)

the queen and bill are much tighter than you guys think. and the king knows this.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 4, 2010)

Gotta catch up, watched teh 1st episode of season 3, gonna watch next upcoming


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> And you guys like this piece of ugly shit show?





Phy Phy Phoom, I smell douchebaggory in this room
Powering up the neg canon for the grim hunt


----------



## Eki (Jul 4, 2010)

we have to wait till next week for a new TB


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> we have to wait till next week for a new TB



Oh shit I forgot about that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 4, 2010)

i'm guessing beel will be emo this whole season.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 4, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK YOU MEAN NO TRUE BLOOD TONIGHT?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Eki (Jul 4, 2010)

no. did no one else see the thing it said after the preview of the next show? in big letters i said 2 WEEKS FROM NOW or some shit


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 4, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> no. did no one else see the thing it said after the preview of the next show? in big letters i said *2 WEEKS FROM NOW* or some shit



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQOEQ4CdJZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Jul 4, 2010)

he curbed stomped that dog


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

What's the point for the break 

I HATE BREAKS!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 4, 2010)

^ its because your pussy ass professional army couldn't beat down a few rag tag rebels who didn't even have shoes that we're in this situation now!!!


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

^ Wtf you on about?


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> What's the point for the break
> 
> I HATE BREAKS!



TB has 13 episodes per season unlike other


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

Vault said:


> TB has 13 episodes per season unlike other



On Wikipedia it lists Season 3 with 8 episodes


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmm even shorter  I guess the book wasnt big enough and they didnt want to put useless filler. Yeah im looking at you Maryann.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 4, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> ^ Wtf you on about?



Independence day, FOOO!

everybody goin' out to watch fireworks and piss on the british flag so they skip a week of TB!


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Independence day, FOOO!
> 
> everybody goin' out to watch fireworks and piss on the british flag so they skip a week of TB!



Suck dick 



Vault said:


> Hmm even shorter  I guess the book wasnt big enough and they didnt want to put useless filler. Yeah im looking at you Maryann.



I might be mistaken though, dunno. Any1 can edit Wiki and Season 3 might have 12 episodes because Season 4 is confirmed to have 12 episodes.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2010)

8 Eps? Really? What the fuck...


----------



## Farih (Jul 4, 2010)

It's supposed to be 12 episodes


----------



## Taco (Jul 4, 2010)

I thought everyone knew that there was no episode this week.

And you call yourselves TB lovers. 

UGH IS IT ALMOST NEXT SUNDAY?


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Jul 9, 2010)

they only had 8 episodes probably filmed at the time you guys checked,now it says 12 because they just finished filming season 3 completely.


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

12 hours of TB is too short


----------



## Avix (Jul 10, 2010)

I really enjoy this show. I've also read the books up to the latest 'Dead in the Family'  by Charlaine Harris. The franchise is fantastic !


----------



## Eki (Jul 10, 2010)

U.K. people would say brilliant.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 10, 2010)

Just curious: why do vampires have state-by-state monarchies?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 10, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Just curious: why do vampires have state-by-state monarchies?



why would vampires have monarchies AT ALL...

iirc the magistrate holds his meetings in a fucking junkyard...not very "majestic" imho


----------



## Eki (Jul 10, 2010)

Maybe vampires like to be organized?


----------



## Avix (Jul 10, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Just curious: why do vampires have state-by-state monarchies?



It's explained in detail in the books. All the Monarchies and states etc are all even seperated into 4 (I think) parts each named after Greek Gods.


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2010)

Without order Vampires would have been found out long time ago, but they didnt.They decided to show themselves.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

is this shit on today or are they still on break?


----------



## wiplok (Jul 11, 2010)

it's on today! wish i could find a live stream link


----------



## Farih (Jul 11, 2010)

Amazing episode


----------



## illmatic (Jul 11, 2010)

"The Authority" it doesn't have a ring to it.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 11, 2010)

OmG , I loved the episode especially when the magistrate made that crucible reference when he was torturing Pam...and the episode for next week seems extremely promising!


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jul 12, 2010)

Good episode. I laughed hard when Bill gave his breakup speech to Sookie over the phone. It sounded so off, but something you would expect from him.

The magistrate is fucking scary. I wonder if it is just his position that gives him power or if he is actually that powerful to scare the shit out of Eric and and all. I wonder if Eric or the Queen can actually take him out in a fight.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 12, 2010)

the breakup speech was cool.  Real talk.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 12, 2010)

God I had forgotten in the last two weeks how much Sookie deserves to be killed slowly and painfully.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 12, 2010)

Eric's "daughter" seems to be in deep shit


----------



## olaf (Jul 12, 2010)

and jason starts acting like a total dickhead, again


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 12, 2010)

The episode was awesome, Bill is being a prick lately.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Jul 12, 2010)

I loved the episode,cant wait for next week .

 I hope Tara fucking dies already,shes annoying the shit out of me.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2010)

I find myself bored in this episode. I'm all for dark and whatnot, but the darkness lacks impact, and true blood has been missing out on an important balance of the story.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 12, 2010)

i think tara has powers, special chakra if u will.

Eric is bitch, blaming everything on bill.


----------



## Sin (Jul 12, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i think tara has powers, special chakra if u will.
> 
> Eric is bitch, blaming everything on bill.


She has the power of annoying the fuck out of me whenever she's on screen.

It's a really powerful one too.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Jul 12, 2010)

Arlene needs to go as well  why the hell do we have annoying characters alive?



FapperWocky said:


> i think tara has powers, special chakra if u will.
> 
> Eric is bitch, blaming everything on bill.



you would too if you were in his skin,your life or another  I would have done the same shit,screw bill,he's a bigger asshole anyway.Eric has never hidden the fact that he does things for his advantage,never.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2010)

Damien Rice cover was kinda... eh, I felt.

The stripper has a gorgeous body, though. Shame about the tats.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 12, 2010)

sookie gonna get fuckkkedddd


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm glad Eric blamed the shit on Bill just for interest's sake. For a second I thought these vamps were gonna be all lovey dovery but we need some action and backstabbing 

Eric flying was epic 

The reason I hate Bill is because he is treating Lorena like shit. I mean she wants his dick like every second and he's there being all pussy about it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 12, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> The reason I hate Bill is because he is treating Lorena like shit. I mean she wants his dick like every second and he's there being all pussy about it.


lets have this conversation after you break up with your first girl friend


----------



## Gabe (Jul 12, 2010)

last episode was good.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 12, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> lets have this conversation after you break up with your first girl friend



I'm 18 years old, don't give a shit. Bitches come and go mate, come and go.


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2010)

I like how they actually showed Eric flying like Superman.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Bitches come and go mate, come and go.


You use your left hand while switching the pages? 



The World said:


> I like how they actually showed Eric flying like Superman.


Something they don't show on farmville, I mean smallville.


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2010)

Bill has gone to the dark side


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 12, 2010)

So he could sense Sookie was nearby and in danger but left anyways? This was a good episode actually. Sookie is really fit too damn she looked hotter than ever during that Eric daydream.


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2010)

i didnt get to see the first 25 minutes of it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2010)

sookie has a hardbody.  i want her to ride me like a bull


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2010)

but her face is like


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jul 13, 2010)

Ehhh.. I don't know if I like how this season is going anymore. It seems to be lacking. I don't know, hopefully it'll improve.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 13, 2010)

writers ruining Bill's character 

from walking in sun to save Sookie can't even do it now because he's "bad" awful writing is awful I have to watch lame characters like Eric blame stuff on him now since he's all evil now  how True Blood have fallen


----------



## Bart (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, I suppose ^

But then again they could surprise us next week, but definitely this episode was kind of lacking compared to the rest. Did you call Eric lame? Lol 

But that ending was just disturbing, considering Russell etc aren't meant kill humans, only drink from them.


----------



## Bart (Jul 13, 2010)

ezxx said:


> I like how she was conscious while they ate her.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank god we've got Jason in this series, he is full of lol's 

I hope Tara gets killed.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 13, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> The reason I hate Bill is because he is treating Lorena like shit. I mean she wants his dick like every second and he's there being all pussy about it.



They spent decades together with him growing to hate her more and more.  Imagine spending decades with someone you hate and imagine how you would act if they were constantly trying to be all over you.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 13, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> They spent decades together with him growing to hate her more and more.  Imagine spending decades with someone you hate and imagine how you would act if they were constantly trying to be all over you.



I wouldn't spend time with someone who I hate for decades and decades


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh, no! Pam!


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2010)

i wonder why eric takes such a liking to Pam


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 13, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> I wouldn't spend time with someone who I hate for decades and decades



He didn't really have much choice in the matter.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 13, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> i wonder why eric takes such a liking to Pam


He made her. "losing a child ....."
In one of the youtube videos I saw of True Blood the director explains that losing a child is devastating to a vampire. The opposite is true when lost Eric his maker. Vise Versa. 

I recommend checking out all the official youtube videos on true blood, it will give you a better perspective of the series.


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2010)

hm yes, i remember the Magistrate saying that line. or i think i do.

but ill check out the videos when i can


----------



## LayZ (Jul 13, 2010)

Did anyone else think some bestiality was about to happen at ceremony?  I'm SO glad they have a line that they won't cross.


----------



## John (Jul 13, 2010)

^ At the time I was thinking that it would make sense for them to try to top the sex scene from the last episode but bestiality is going too far. I was relieved to see that they didn't go in that direction.


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2010)

haha yea i was like, " O.o ....That wolf is gonna fuck her..."


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2010)

the wolf fucking her would have been real talk,  u gaylords.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 13, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Did anyone else think some bestiality was about to happen at ceremony?  I'm SO glad they have a line that they won't cross.



Yeah I thought that was where it was going too for a minute.  He's up on stage with her on the group and he dropped his pants.

I was going to say "wow...thats how werewolves turn people in this universe?".


----------



## illmatic (Jul 13, 2010)

The episode is titled  "9 crimes". What are they?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2010)

Talk about a Stacked House, whoooey. Call me a wolf.


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2010)

she be working on those abs


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 13, 2010)

Sin said:


> She has the power of annoying the fuck out of me whenever she's on screen.
> 
> It's a really powerful one too.



made me fucking lol. Tara can be really fucking annoying. but her mom is ages worse. seriously. "let jesus heal you", and hours later tara is popping pills like Louis from left 4 dead.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 14, 2010)

tara should do bondage porn, she has the eyes.


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2010)

she has the body.


She reminds me of a bat.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 14, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> she be working on those abs



Both her and Stephen Moyer look in great shape this season, dude is 40 and looks very fit. I guess it must be the sex they have been having.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 14, 2010)

i have to say if there was time to pull ones dick out for television that was it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2010)

tara sitting on a toilet in panties and sookies hard body made me wanna launch jizzhut


----------



## gaara<3 (Jul 14, 2010)

illmatic said:


> The episode is titled  "9 crimes". What are they?



it's in reference to the damien rice song "9 crimes" which is played at the very end of the episode. it's a song about cheating and the end of a relationship. the original song is better than the version they played, though.


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2010)

i wonder why they all started turning


----------



## John (Jul 14, 2010)

^ I was wondering this as well, especially since Alcide looked like he couldn't control it. Maybe when an alpha male howls in his wolf form other Weres in the nearby vicinity have the urge to revert to their wolf form as well.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 15, 2010)

werewolves are weeeeaaaaksauce


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2010)

so many unanswered questions as always.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 15, 2010)

John said:


> ^ I was wondering this as well, especially since Alcide looked like he couldn't control it. Maybe when an alpha male howls in his wolf form other Weres in the nearby vicinity have the urge to revert to their wolf form as well.



Alcide is an alpha as well, so it wouldnt make sense.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 15, 2010)

> Vampires are hot, but what about vampire reruns?
> 
> HBO will find out soon enough. The pay-cable channel is starting to shop repeats of ?True Blood? to commercial cable networks. The show, which just started its third season, has turned into HBO?s biggest hit since the days of ?Sex and the City? and ?The Sopranos.? About 12 million viewers tune in to each episode to watch Sookie Stackhouse and vampire Bill Compton get hot and sweaty down in Bon Temps, La., while battling evil vampires, wolves and the occasional redneck.
> 
> ...


 *Source*:


----------



## Raviene (Jul 15, 2010)

damn!! those abs are just


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2010)

illmatic said:


> *Source*:



damn, almost a 1 million $ an episode


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Both her and *Stephen Moyer *look in great shape this season, dude is 40 and looks very fit. I guess it must be the sex they have been having.



Stephen Moyer

Stephany Meyer?

J'ACUSE!


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 15, 2010)

John said:


> ^ I was wondering this as well, especially since Alcide looked like he couldn't control it. Maybe when an alpha male howls in his wolf form other Weres in the nearby vicinity have the urge to revert to their wolf form as well.



actually, I was thinking more like an instinct. Like whenever someone gets branded, its a ritual that stays in their blood and whenever it happens, all werewolves in said vicinity transform and stuff. Kind of like a vampire's instinct to feed can sometimes overpower them.

EDIT: I think the closest think I can think of is a shark frenzy. where there is blood in the water, sharks come to feed/watch and get totally taken up in the bloodlust and such and all sharks around the vicinity frenzy like crazy. maybe such a thing is built into the weres, maybe since werewolves have more...primal instincts compared to vampires ( a crazed wild wolf being a ravaging beast).


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2010)

mm makes sense if you think about in the sharks way i guess


----------



## John (Jul 16, 2010)

@Shoddragon That's certainly possible; the shark analogy makes me think rising adrenaline levels may play a part as well. It'll be great if the reasons behind it are elaborated upon in future episodes but it isn't vital information so whatever.


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2010)

this episode is turning out to be good


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 18, 2010)

The title of the episode is "Trouble"-So I'm hoping its cold play !

OMG Lafayette is gonna get tapped(he screams bttm)


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2010)

i almost forgot he's gay


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 18, 2010)

Eki said:


> i almost forgot he's gay



 Franklin and Tera are a riot! The make me laugh they deserver each other...


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2010)

jason and the new girl


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 18, 2010)

Eki said:


> jason and the new girl



Yeah she is a bit suspicious....any theories?


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2010)

shiki-fuujin said:


> Yeah she is a bit suspicious....any theories?



I was thinking she might be a were


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 18, 2010)

Eki said:


> I was thinking she might be a were



Hmm, sounds plausible..though Jason's got his grove back!

Tara's face when franklin proposed was hilarious!


----------



## Farih (Jul 18, 2010)

I love Crystal's actress 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though what she's saying is a little contradictory to the books




I loved the ending  And the preview


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2010)

yes, things just got a whole lot better


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 18, 2010)

Farih said:


> I love Crystal's actress
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



hmm I should probably continue the book-I stopped at club dread.

But anyway I loved the ending. Damn next week's episode looks amazing!

The postmortem was hilarious-"mother nature is a bitch"


----------



## illmatic (Jul 18, 2010)

The Jason minisode

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFezWyYIG8U[/YOUTUBE]

Proof Crystal is a were?


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2010)

hmmm i dont think so


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 19, 2010)

Tara is back! 

lol i love the way she always is surprised... "i'm gonnna turn ur"

Tara "wut?"


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

Wtf is sookie?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 19, 2010)

Eric gonna roflstomp Mississippi King first chance he gets...


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

lol i was thinking that.
I wonder if the king remembers him.
And old is the king?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 19, 2010)

must be pretty damn old if he was already running around with the evil wizard cloak and the pack of minions before Eric even became a vamp...


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

yea

and the cloak was bad-ass, i have to admit


----------



## LayZ (Jul 19, 2010)

Really, Vampire speed texting?


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

lol, is that what he was doing?
I wasnt paying attention to that part


----------



## Taco (Jul 19, 2010)

As always, I'M CONFUSED. BUT DAMN, HOW AMAZING.

Last week, I thought Franklin was annoying. But this week, HOLY SHIT. HE IS BRILLIANT.

Edit: Seriously, I hope the story line gets clearer. I'm confused as SHIEEEEET.


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

whats there to be confused about?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jul 19, 2010)

Brilliant episode was brilliant. For the first time in ages, I did not cringe whenever Tara was on screen. I actually liked it. Franklin and her go so well together. Such a fucked up couple.

At least the King actually seems dangerous now. Good to know Eric might be getting violent. Thats something to look foreward to. Maybe both he and Bill will kill the king. I wonder if Sokkie's power works on vamps as well


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jul 19, 2010)

good ep but what with every one want sookie for  she is not even that hot wow


----------



## Bart (Jul 19, 2010)

Just awesome 

Eric's flashback to Sookie's "display" - brilliant!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 19, 2010)

oh god.. that scene with lafayette and his new boyfriend... AWKWARD....


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 19, 2010)

I think Franklin would beat the shit out of Bill in a fight, he seems strong 

So Russel was the guy in the hood, I wonder wtf he was doing. The story seems to get deeper now, I wonder if there's a dracula in the story.

Also Jason  He makes the show, comes in the police station and eats a donut  Wtf is Crystal? A nymph?  she likes wood


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 19, 2010)

omg omg omg the end!

WHAT IS SUKIE!?!?!


can someone who knows tell me in my PM or VM.. thanks.


----------



## Bart (Jul 19, 2010)

Can't wait until next week!


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 19, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> omg omg omg the end!
> 
> WHAT IS SUKIE!?!?!
> 
> ...


Telepath with Telekinesis.

I have one problem with this show. the vampires are too confident in semi-open light. The magistrate is near an open window of sun. Other vampire movies in pure day light like that would get fucking fried once the curtains would open.

There's a reason why vampires are cursed to roam the night. Don't make this more gay than sparkly boy hollywood show.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2010)

episode was awesome, and it will only get more intense the with the turning tara (i swore i saw her fanged up in the preview) and eric vengeance revelations.  And bill is back to kicking ass, and jason getting ass.  Nice!!!


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 19, 2010)

I had Roots flashbacks seeing Tara running from Massa's house especially in that dress.
Franklin is batshit insane, he made this ep lulzworthy for me.
"I can't eat day lilies" lol Tara is great


----------



## illmatic (Jul 19, 2010)

Eki said:


> hmmm i dont think so



Oh, 

seemed more like foreshadowing then a red herring imo


----------



## Taco (Jul 19, 2010)

Eki said:


> whats there to be confused about?



How everything ties in but we just gotta wait to find out I guezz.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2010)

according to the preview, seems like eric can come up big if king takes down the queen, and eric gets his vengeance on misissipi king.  Eric might even make sookie his.  that's where it's all headed.


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

R00t_Decision said:


> Telepath with Telekinesis.
> 
> I have one problem with this show. the vampires are too confident in semi-open light. The magistrate is near an open window of sun. Other vampire movies in pure day light like that would get fucking fried once the curtains would open.
> 
> There's a reason why vampires are cursed to roam the night. Don't make this more gay than sparkly boy hollywood show.



i didnt even notice that

I guess i was just so into the show at the time


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2010)

that gay shit was mad gay, but it's still romantic. the whole episode had lots of romance


----------



## Havoc (Jul 19, 2010)

Is Godric the oldest vamp that has been shown?


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

i dunno. There is also the king


----------



## Havoc (Jul 19, 2010)

How old is the king though?

Godric was around with the Aztecs.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Franlkin is fuckin awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 19, 2010)

last episode was good. sookies powers seem to work on vampires to. looks like eric takes out the queen next episode.


----------



## Refused (Jul 19, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Is Godric the oldest vamp that has been shown?



Pretty sure he is.

Yeah I loved this week's episode. Franklin was brilliant, and the new development between Eric and Russell was big too. Personally I think this season is all going to come down to Eric. He is a much cooler vampire than Bill, and considering he must avenge his father as well as save Pam, I think Eric is going to play a huge role.

I feel like Russell will stick around til the last episode of course, but it makes me think, it kind of hinted that he wanted rid of the Magister. Possible future plot point perhaps?


----------



## John (Jul 19, 2010)

I kinda wish Cooter had put up more of a fight against Bill. Guess alpha males aren't any stronger then other werewolves.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 19, 2010)

Russell is ancient. He was in Eric's flashback where Eric was still human


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Russell is ancient. He was in Eric's flashback where he was still human



and that one Alpha were said that he'd been around for centuries


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 19, 2010)

Eric's role in the story should keep increasing as the seasons go on. If this was based on the books, I would be better able to determine how involved he would be, but this is Alan Ball's True Blood, not Charlaine Harris' Sookie Stackhouse novels. I think he will be big though, personally.

*Spoiler*: _Impression of some character segments_ 



*Characters' segments I'm most interested in up to this point:*

- Anything Eric
- Bill having Sookie's files (I know what this meant in the books; doesn't mean much for the series. I want to see how Alan Ball handles this part)
- Franklin fucking Mott. This guy is hysterical. Obsessive, unhinged, possessive,  funny as hell, simultaneously brilliant and clueless. Maybe it's his accent that makes anything he says even more awesome. "What's the matter? Who made you cry? I'll kill him!"
- Russell Edgington's machinating and maneuvering. He also had the line of the show. "Darling," he says simply. Then points to himself. "King."
- LaFayette and Jesus. I surprise myself by including this here. It's a sweet romance, and even the headstrong, no-bullshit LaFayette is acting all shy and coy. Also, I vaguely suspect Jesus is up to something. Could be nothing. My complete guess is he dies by season's end.

*Moderately interested in:*

- Sookie and Alcide's story. It was better in the books. Doesn't quite measure up
- Sookie's pursuit of Bill
- Sookie in general, unless she's anywhere near Eric, which would then upgrade to from moderate to immense interest
- Jason and Crystal
- Jessica and Hoyt. Aww, those kids

*Least interested in:*

- Tara. Alan Ball's manufacturing ways to keep her relevant, which I understand. Still though, Franklin's carrying this segment, as far I'm concerned.
- Sam and his family. So far, I don't really care about this.
- Arlene's pregnancy/infidelity


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

yea sam and his family is just kinda... there. Too much shit happening all at once


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 19, 2010)

I looked on the true blood wiki and it says godric was far weaker than Russel Edginton. and it lists Rusell at around 3,000 years old.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2010)

^ cmon man, don't fuckin spoil shit with ur wiki BS 

anyway Eric is gonna tear shit up this season, but bill made the last episode, he made the block hot.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> I looked on the true blood wiki and it says godric was far weaker than Russel Edginton. and it lists Rusell at around 3,000 years old.


I've never seen anything in the show that suggests that Russell is older than Godric or stronger, in fact, only the opposite was said.  Erik said there was no older vampire in the New World than Godric, although he may not know Russell's true age.  Anyway, Godric is over 2000 years old.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 20, 2010)

all I said was that the wiki lists Russel as 3,000 years old and a lot stronger than godric. will you calm down. we at least know he's over 1,000 years old without a doubt and definitely stronger than Eric. so at the absolute worst, he's inbetween Eric and Godric.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

What about my post made it seem like I wasn't calm?


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 20, 2010)

aimed a bit more at whocky.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

In that case, carry on.


----------



## Bart (Jul 20, 2010)

Havoc said:


> I've never seen anything in the show that suggests that Russell is older than Godric or stronger, in fact, only the opposite was said.  Erik said there was no older vampire in the New World than Godric, although he may not know Russell's true age.  Anyway, Godric is over 2000 years old.



The actor who plays Russell said that he was older, but in the books he's not as old as Godric. Yep, Godric is over that; didn't he say he was older than Jesus in S2?

Given the fact that Eric said that about the "New World", then you most probably have older vampires in Africa, Asia, Europe etc.


----------



## Eki (Jul 20, 2010)

there has to be older vamps.


----------



## Bart (Jul 20, 2010)

Yep pretty much


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

Bart said:


> The actor who plays Russell said that he was older, but in the books he's not as old as Godric. Yep, Godric is over that; didn't he say he was older than Jesus in S2?
> 
> Given the fact that Eric said that about the "New World", then you most probably have older vampires in Africa, Asia, Europe etc.


Yea, he said he was older than Jesus when he was in that vamp hating church.

And there probably are older vamps than Godric in other places.  The why they are shown doesn't seem like Russel is older than Godric, but we know he is at least 1000+.


----------



## Bart (Jul 20, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Yea, he said he was older than Jesus when he was in that vamp hating church.
> 
> And there probably are older vamps than Godric in other places.  The why they are shown doesn't seem like Russel is older than Godric, but we know he is at least 1000+.



Yeah lol 

Definitely there should be. Well in an interview I think the actor who plays Russell said he was 2,800 years old, here.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

I wonder where he's getting this from.


----------



## Bart (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't have a clue


----------



## Eki (Jul 20, 2010)

> And this is a guy who is 2,800 years old, who is more powerful than any of these other vampires, so he can do things physically that nobody else can do. I don’t think I have special powers, but my powers are more concentrated, so I’m just incredibly fast.



probably from the writer. Isnt godric like 3,000?


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 20, 2010)

The actor who plays Alcide is doing a good job.


----------



## Eki (Jul 20, 2010)

he got booted the testicular's


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2010)

Bart said:


> The actor who plays Russell said that he was older, but in the books he's not as old as Godric. Yep, Godric is over that; didn't he say he was older than Jesus in S2?
> 
> Given the fact that Eric said that about the "New World", then you most probably have older vampires in Africa, Asia, Europe etc.



So I guess Dracula isn't the first vampire in this show...


----------



## illmatic (Jul 20, 2010)

what happened to the bullet holes? The ones Jason kept seeing.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 20, 2010)

illmatic said:


> what happened to the bullet holes? The ones Jason kept seeing.



he hooked up with Crystal.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Finally got around to watching it.

There is one thing I didn't understand and its really bugging me.  Sookie is staying in Alcides place, so any vampire should need an invitation to enter yet Bill, Russell and his guard were all able to bust their way in.

I'm also curious how old Franklin is, he just comes across like a child "oooo baby look how fast I can text".  He's actually making me like Tara as a character by comparison (for anyone whose read my previous posts you know how much of a statement that is).

I liked Godric as a character because during his time as a vampire he had evolved as a person.  He seemed very enlightened.  Russell who is supposed to be significantly older comes across as very petty to me at times.

Jason becoming a cop I found greatly entertaining.  I'm curious to see where that goes and how long it takes the new guy with Lafayette to go psycho.

I really feel bad for Sam's brother too.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 21, 2010)

Alcide isn't human, maybe that's why.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Alcide isn't human, maybe that's why.



No such loophole has been stated except that vampires don't need invitations from other vampires.

I seem to recall a vampire needing an invitation to enter somewhere Sam is staying but I can't remember off the top of my head where it was (perhaps someone can help me) and Sam is not human.

If Werewolves are also somehow exempt a statement to that effect would have been nice.

Plus since Sookie is technically staying there shouldn't her presence provide some kind of protection since we've seen the protection applies to hotel rooms as well.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 21, 2010)

Coop may have invited them into the apartment building.

And Sookie's protection would be negated by Bill, no?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 21, 2010)

Cooter invites them in as soon as he walks through the door.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 21, 2010)

How can Cooter invite them in when it isnt his place.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 21, 2010)

It's Debbie's place too, and she's had him over before.  

Plus considering Cooter doesn't kick the door in, he probably has a key too.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 21, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> It's Debbie's place too, and she's had him over before.
> 
> Plus considering Cooter doesn't kick the door in, he probably has a key too.



Don?t get offended but your not making any sense, how can Cooter have the supernatural authority to grant access to Alcides home to Vampires? It doesn?t matter if he has been there or not because it is not his home neither has he been acknowledged by the home owner Alcide.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 21, 2010)

Again it's Debbie's place too.  That's one of the key points of the confrontation between her, Sookie, and Alcide in the apartment.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Coop may have invited them into the apartment building.



Coop doesn't live there so he can't invite people into the house.  If you could just be invited by any jackass who runs into the house vampires would just take teams of humans or werewolves to jump through windows and invite them in.



Shaidar Haran said:


> And Sookie's protection would be negated by Bill, no?



Why exactly would it be negated by bill?



ghstwrld said:


> Again it's Debbie's place too.  That's one of the key points of the confrontation between her, Sookie, and Alcide in the apartment.



For starters she isn't currently staying there so she may not have the authority to invite people.  And even if she does from what we've seen you have to be invited by someone actually IN the house.  We've never seen anyone say "We're miles away but I invite you to go into my house".


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2010)

So Tsukiyomi any guesses on how Eric will get "rid" of you you who?

My guess is that it obviously has to be a battle of strategy and tactics, instead of an unfortunate physical confrontation, which would be most unwise.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> So Tsukiyomi any guesses on how Eric will get "rid" of you you who?
> 
> *My guess is that it obviously has to be a battle of strategy and tactics, instead of an unfortunate physical confrontation*, which would be most unwise.



I don't really see any other way it can go down, a straight up physical confrontation would be suicide.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I don't really see any other way it can go down, a straight up physical confrontation would be suicide.



Yeah definitely 

Given that he is 1,800 older than Eric.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> Yeah definitely
> 
> Given that he is 1,800 older than Eric.



I'd be curious to see what would happen if they tried to expose him as harboring werewolves and feeding them vampire blood.  He doesn't seem particularly afraid of the magister.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> For starters she isn't currently staying there so she may not have the authority to invite people.  And even if she does from what we've seen you have to be invited by someone actually IN the house.  We've never seen anyone say "We're miles away but I invite you to go into my house".



That's pretty much how it works out for Tara and Sookie at Eggs' funeral.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> That's pretty much how it works out for Tara and Sookie at Eggs' funeral.



Last time I checked Tara isn't a vampire so I'm not sure what point you're trying to make.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'd be curious to see what would happen if they tried to expose him as harboring werewolves and feeding them vampire blood.  He doesn't seem particularly afraid of the magister.



Well yeah, also that whole feeding scene with that lady last week and the whole rule of not killing humans, which they clearly did.

He probably doesn't seem afraid possibly due to his age and status.

I'm guessing if Russell were after to revolt then the Magister would invite a vampire older than Russell himself to deal with him, but then again there's the whole thing of him being royalty.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> Well yeah, also that whole feeding scene with that lady last week and the whole rule of not killing humans, which they clearly did.
> 
> He probably doesn't seem afraid possibly due to his age and status.
> 
> I'm guessing if Russell were after to revolt then the Magister would invite a vampire older than Russell himself to deal with him, but then again there's the whole thing of him being royalty.



Well if whats going on on Louisiana is any indicator being royalty doesn't make you immune from their laws.

I'd imagine he would either invite an older vampire or just get enough vampires together to overwhelm him.

It's possible they may just have his house burned down during the day with him in it.  Even if he survived the fire a few seconds of sunlight would disintegrate someone of his age.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Last time I checked Tara isn't a vampire so I'm not sure what point you're trying to make.



Basically house guests can extend invitations to vampires, and it seems like Cooter is Debbie's house guest.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Basically house guests can extend invitations to vampires, and it seems like Cooter is Debbie's house guest.





Tara is currently _living_ at the house so she is technically a current resident unlike Debbie who is not.  Debbie is currently living with the werewolf pack she is about to join.
Tara had to be currently standing in the house in order to invite Franklin in.  I didn't see Debbie anywhere in that apartment, did you?


----------



## Sunako (Jul 21, 2010)

I FREAKIN LOVE THIS SHOW.

*just started watching season II*


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2010)

Russell seemed to have been the one who killed erics father if he was the guy in the cloak. wonder what he will do try and take revenge.


----------



## Eki (Jul 21, 2010)

Sunako said:


> I FREAKIN LOVE THIS SHOW.
> 
> *just started watching season II*



this season is the best


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 21, 2010)

Sunako said:


> I FREAKIN LOVE THIS SHOW.
> 
> *just started watching season II*



Wait until you reach the 3rd season


----------



## Bleached Soul (Jul 21, 2010)

Love this show? any thoughts on eric fighting russel and the werewolves


----------



## darkness- (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm more interesting in seeing his encounter with the Queen first.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 22, 2010)

darkness- said:


> I'm more interesting in seeing his encounter with the Queen first.



From the previews it doesnt look like much of a fight more a pwning.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 22, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Tara is currently _living_ at the house so she is technically a current resident unlike Debbie who is not.  Debbie is currently living with the werewolf pack she is about to join.
> Tara had to be currently standing in the house in order to invite Franklin in.  I didn't see Debbie anywhere in that apartment, did you?



Maybe she's on the lease.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Maybe she's on the lease.



I was unaware that magical laws cared about stuff like that.  I'd be curious to see what your basis for that is.

Even if she was actively living there she would still have to be IN the apartment to issue an invitation.  We've never seen anyone be able to extend and invitation to a vampire to a place they aren't currently at.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I was unaware that magical laws cared about stuff like that.  I'd be curious to see what your basis for that is.
> 
> Even if she was actively living there she would still have to be IN the apartment to issue an invitation.  We've never seen anyone be able to extend and invitation to a vampire to a place they aren't currently at.



he has an obvious point.  If you are sleeping in a house do u have the right to let a vamp in? what about if you are on the mortgage, or if you hold the note but rent the home?  Cosigners? What about the lender representative, can they let a vamp in? subletters? etc...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> he has an obvious point.  If you are sleeping in a house do u have the right to let a vamp in? what about if you are on the mortgage, or if you hold the note but rent the home?  Cosigners? What about the lender representative, can they let a vamp in? subletters? etc...



Remember when bill showed up at Jessica's families house?  He yelled "someone who lives here must invite me in".  I think you have to be actually _staying_ in the house to have that authority.

And even if something as stupid as having a toothbrush in the bathroom granted you the right to invite people you still have to be IN the place you want to invite someone into.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2010)

but the lien holder really owns the house, why do they have to be present to grant entry.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> but the lien holder really owns the house, why do they have to be present to grant entry.



Bill didn't say someone who owns it has to invite you in he said someone who LIVES there.

Tara doesn't own Sookies house but she was able to invite Franklin in.  Jessica's sister didn't own their house but she could invite Bill in.

Its who is LIVING there that can invite you in, and as I said we've never seen anything that indicates you can invite someone to a place you're not even at.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2010)

LoopHoles @_@


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 22, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I was unaware that magical laws cared about stuff like that.  I'd be curious to see what your basis for that is.
> 
> Even if she was actively living there she would still have to be IN the apartment to issue an invitation.  We've never seen anyone be able to extend and invitation to a vampire to a place they aren't currently at.



I'm pretty certain Franklin says vampires only need permission to enter homes owned by humans after Jessica tries to keep him out of Bill's place.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> I'm pretty certain Franklin says vampires only need permission to enter homes owned by humans after Jessica tries to keep him out of Bill's place.



If they need permission to enter hotel rooms I can't imagine they don't need permission to enter that apartment because the primary person living there is a werewolf.

Sookie is technically living there for the moment just like Tara is technically living in her house.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 23, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> I'm pretty certain Franklin says vampires only need permission to enter homes owned by humans after Jessica tries to keep him out of Bill's place.



It wouldn't exactly be totally unrealistic for Franklin to not take shifters into account when saying that. This isn't some anime where everything said is 100% word of god canon.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 23, 2010)

Cooter invites them in.  Maybe the rules aren't as strict as we think they are.

Or maybe the writers aren't keeping track of these things.  

I mean, I still have no idea what to make of Eric leaning through Lafayette's window back in season 2.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 23, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Cooter invites them in.  Maybe the rules aren't as strict as we think they are.



Cooter isn't living there so he CAN'T invite them in.  I'm pretty sure Bill established that when he screamed "someone who lives here must invite me in" rather than "Sookie!  You're standing in the house, invite me in!".

In season 1 they made a big deal out of it.  Bill couldn't even _attempt_ to enter Sookie's house at at the revocation of her invitation he was forced to leave.



ghstwrld said:


> Or maybe the writers aren't keeping track of these things.



That's where I'm leaning, they just don't seem to be paying much attention to the established rules.



ghstwrld said:


> I mean, I still have no idea what to make of Eric leaning through Lafayette's window back in season 2.



There is a VAST difference between leaning a fraction of an inch into the window and busting open the door and barging in to kidnap someone.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 23, 2010)

*True Blood‘ Season 1 DVD Outsells ‘The Sopranos‘ First Season DVD*


> Vampire-loving barmaid Sookie Stackhouse has wiped out crime boss Tony Soprano.
> 
> Love it or loathe it, “True Blood,” the hit HBO show featuring Stackhouse has already sold more DVDs of season one than mega-hit “The Sopranos” did during its freshman year, according to new statistics from HBO.
> 
> First-season DVD sales of “True Blood,” from creator Alan Ball stand at 1.3 million, HBO said — about 37 percent more than the 943,000 DVDs of “The Sopranos” first season. It is about three times the number of disks for another HBO hit, “Sex And The City,” which sold 426,000 season one DVDs.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 23, 2010)

Joe Manganiello who plays Alcide Herveaux has been promoted to regular for Season 4.

He was originally supposed to appear only in a handful of episodes


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

I guess they wanted Alcide as the leading staple werewolf.


----------



## Sin (Jul 23, 2010)

Eric as a viking continues to be awesome.

The Darth Vader-cloak thing was kinda funny, though the backstory that ties Eric to the King is awesome.

I can't wait till the king and his puppies get slaughtered.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

Eric is always awesome. Especially when he is dreaming of having sex with Sookie.

And ripping Rednecks to shreds. :33


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]rCUW5Qd0upU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 24, 2010)

damn, only 4 eps in and they're already announcing the second half of the season; HBO, playing with my emotions


----------



## Nathan (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, that teaser for the rest of the season was amazing! Definitely getting me pumped up.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 25, 2010)

WOw-the episode so far is freaking amazing!
Poor Jason, things just aren't panning out for him........OMG OMG OMG OMG THE PREVIEW FOR NEXT WEEK WAS SOOOOOO WONDERFUL I WANTED-NO I CRIED......I CANNOT WAIT!......i'M SOO PUMPED!pek


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like Tara back.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 25, 2010)

episode was great wonder what happens next week the preview looks good.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 26, 2010)

awesome episode


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

yea, shit just got epic
Did you guys see the previews for the next episodes?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 26, 2010)

nah, watched it online...they never show previews


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

that sucks.
They showed some crazy shit.
Like Bill walking in sunlight, and eric finding out what sookie is


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 26, 2010)

so wtf *IS* sookie?


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

i dun know.
But even the king dosnt know.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2010)

Haha tera had the best kill in the show so far, that shit was brutal.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

someone needs to make a gif out of the part when she was biting that guy


her face was just............. XD


----------



## illmatic (Jul 26, 2010)

"Everything ends even teh immortal." ~words of wisdom from Eric Northman


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2010)

best episode of the best season.  Out of this world.  I need to watch the next ep preview, i keep getting it cut off.


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2010)

Eric finally beating Sophie Ann's ass was beyond awesome.

I love it when Eric pulls rank(or age, or whatever).

Also, I don't think Franklin is dead. I know Tara did a number on him, but Lorena had her head crushed and neck broken and she recovered.

Russel's boyfriend being 700 years old is badass. He's almost on Eric's league.

Speaking of Russel, him kicking Bill's ass WITH HIS SHOULDER was badass. He's growing on me.

With that said, I can't wait for Eric to rip him in half.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah, he shrugged and Bill got smeared on the roof


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2010)

It's nice to get reminded that for all his plot bullshit (aka Eric not tearing his head off every time Bill gets cute), Bill is still just a little baby vampire that can get stomped on by the big leagues.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jul 26, 2010)

Loved the ep. I can't wait for next sunday.

I wonder if Franklin is dead. If he is, he will be missed.

The queen was such a let down. So damn weak. Loved that it was Eric who put her in her place. They need to clarify all the vamps ages, as it does get confusing. From the looks of it, I would say Russell is older than Godric

Next ep I wonder if Sookie uses her powers to save herself or if Alicide is the one that comes to the rescue


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bill pwned by Russel...and Talbot speaking Greek.


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> so wtf *IS* sookie?



She said it herself, she's an alien. 

Think of it like Species. 



Sin said:


> *Eric finally beating Sophie Ann's ass was beyond awesome.
> *
> I love it when Eric pulls rank(or age, or whatever).
> 
> ...



That was awesome, but am I the only one that noticed how nice her ass is? 

I didn't even realize Evan Rachel Wood was playing Sophie Ann, she got a fine a$$. I would have tore that shit up if I was Eric......instead of ya know flirting with Russell.....even if it is to trick him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2010)

lafayette romance bored the shit out of me


----------



## Bart (Jul 26, 2010)

I know what Sookie is; am I the only one who's read the books? 

That Alien reference Sookie made about the chain was just so funny


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> lafayette romance bored the shit out of me



Tara ironically, did not.

I guess they only have one character ball in that family, and today was her turn to hold it.


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Loved the ep. I can't wait for next sunday.
> 
> I wonder if Franklin is dead. If he is, he will be missed.
> 
> ...


It's fairly clear IMO.

Eric is around 1000 years old. He said Godric was twice as old as he is, and Godric confirmed being older than Jesus (which puts him in the 2000 years old range).

Russel yesterday stated he was nearly 3000 years old, which makes him older than Godric.

Russel's boyfriend/husband is around 700 years old, which means way stronger than Bill but weaker than Eric.

IIRC, Sophie Ann mentioned being turned before/around the Industrial Revolution, I think she's older than Bill, but not much more than that. 

No idea about Lorena/Franklin though.


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2010)

ezxx said:


> I don't know if I can believe in the King being more powerful than Godric; their portrayed in entirely different ways. Godric ascended. He's, imo, shown to be as what all vamps should want to be, in True Blood-verse.
> 
> Anyway, awesome ep; Bill's torture was glorious.


I agree, Godric was awesome, but Russel could still be physically more powerful, even if he never bothered to grow mentally past an evil bastard.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2010)

lorena was at her best in this episode,  she looked great.  I like the long lean look the vampires and wolves have.  They look like kubo tite models.  They are all 2x as big as sookie


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2010)

It could be related to life experiences as well.

Maybe in his 2000 years Godric spent time getting to know humans, traveling all over the world soaking in human culture, nature, etc.

From the looks of it, Russel spent his years on Earth with packs of werewolves trying to take over the world.


----------



## Bart (Jul 26, 2010)

ezxx said:


> I don't know if I can believe in the King being more powerful than Godric; they're portrayed in entirely different ways. Godric ascended. He's, imo, shown to be as what all vamps should want to be, in True Blood-verse.
> 
> Anyway, awesome ep; Bill's torture was glorious.



Well yeah, but still Godric was 2,000 whereas Russell is 2,800.

But your point on both of their motives is pretty much spot on if you ask me.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

and Russel fucked Bill up


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2010)

wonder how eric is going to take russell on being younger then russell. maybe sookie will help somehow. show be interesting though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2010)

i think eric won't get help from sookie.  eric's gonna blow russel to death


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

yea, he's putting on that ' Im gay but not really ' act


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 26, 2010)

Russel is awesome. I like him being big mean and scheming instead of Godric "waaaaaaaaaaah immortality". I guess we always had two approaches to being a vampire, walking asshole eric and pussified but not but not gay bill.


----------



## Habanero (Jul 26, 2010)

this ep was wonderful, it's getting better and better, the preview is just sick :ho i hope franklin's not dead though, his character is hillarious.  



Bart said:


> I know what Sookie is; am I the only one who's read the books?



damn, i got spoilers on that and a couple of more things when i was at season 1


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is the age the only vampire's power indicator


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

He got his head smashed in like a grape


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 26, 2010)

Sin said:


> It's fairly clear IMO.
> 
> Eric is around 1000 years old. He said Godric was twice as old as he is, and Godric confirmed being older than Jesus (which puts him in the 2000 years old range).
> 
> ...



It wouldn't surprise me if he were turned during ancient rome.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Habanero (Jul 26, 2010)

Luckyday said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if he were turned during ancient rome.



i can actually see that happening


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2010)

anybody have the preview of next ep? it was cutoff for me


----------



## Habanero (Jul 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWU-wyhCAQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

Fucking epic


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks like Sookie gets a powerup next episode.


----------



## Mellie (Jul 26, 2010)

I liked that Tara smashed the hell out of Franklin's head. but she should have staked him in the heart too, make sure he was dead dead. And what the hell was up with his pajamas tho? It looked like he had lady's pajamas


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2010)

Bill in the sunlight HAS to be a dream.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 26, 2010)

About time someone hurt Sookie and put her in her place, she's starting to piss me off with her being all strong and shit and like she can dow hatever she wants. 

Also Eric is stronger then the queen? Wow, didn't see that coming. 

and the King is fucking strong, he just brushed Bill aside


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 26, 2010)

I love Eric, but let me just say how bullshit it is that he's more powerful than his Queen. Other than that minor absurdity, good stuff. I love how Sookie threw Eric's words back in his face, and then put all those words in his mouth. Oh, they were dead on, but he never said them aloud. He's a powerful, self-serving asshole, so he's probably still wrestling with his developing feelings for this mere human girl. So continues the complicated dance with Eric and Sookie.

I hope Franklin lives. Guy was a riot (and I agree, Tara should have staked him to make sure. I bet he's alive still...well, technically). The Lorena/Bill torture scenes were _fantastic_. They really brought it for those scenes.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 26, 2010)

I still don't know what Eric's plans are, he's playing with the King and Queen 

It's bullshit that Eric didn't do anything to the queen just because of respect, wtf? If I was him I'd have had sex with her for centuries and then killed her to rule as the King


----------



## pfft (Jul 26, 2010)

fucking great episode, just watched it.  Sookie better get away from that fucking bitch Lorena.  lol @ tara's face when she bit that dude whose name I forgot. 

Eric wants revenge for his fathers death I think.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

Im pretty sure he's playing the king. putting on that acting gay bull shit. And plus Russell killed his father, and of course Eric is gonna get some revenge in some way.


----------



## pfft (Jul 26, 2010)

I cannot wait to see what eric does, hopefully sookie, tara, and that one werewolf dude can kill Lorena, BIll can get saved etc.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 26, 2010)

Eric playing the King of Mississippi goes without saying. He's a much more practiced and convincing liar than the goody two-fangs Bill ("He's too square to sell V." Good line). He's had ample more centuries than Bill to put that mendacity to practice, and that's clearly one of the things he's been doing. He's going to try to kill Russell at some point, but he's not likely to rush into things sloppily like Bill just did. He'll try to maneuver and finesse Russell first, then strike. He'll act when the low risk to ripe opportunity ratio is just where he wants it.

I wonder how he'll get back into Sookie's good graces, because deep down he does care about it. He's just blinded by revenge at the moment.


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> I love Eric, but let me just say how bullshit it is that he's more powerful than his Queen. Other than that minor absurdity, good stuff. I love how Sookie threw Eric's words back in his face, and then put all those words in his mouth. Oh, they were dead on, but he never said them aloud. He's a powerful, self-serving asshole, so he's probably still wrestling with his developing feelings for this mere human girl. So continues the complicated dance with Eric and Sookie.
> 
> I hope Franklin lives. Guy was a riot (and I agree, Tara should have staked him to make sure. I bet he's alive still...well, technically). The Lorena/Bill torture scenes were _fantastic_. They really brought it for those scenes.



Godric was more powerful than the Queen? And at least Eric was actual royalty....as a human.


----------



## pfft (Jul 26, 2010)

eric will use his viking skills to kill that bitch! cannot wait.


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2010)

Can't wait until we find out that Sookie's a ...


----------



## Havoc (Jul 27, 2010)

godric is stronger than russel, idc what you guys say, you can all eat a dick


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2010)

Havoc   lol


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Godric is TB's WB and Russel is TB's Kaidou :ho .


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 27, 2010)

Btw, did anyone notice Krystal starting to smell the air when she was about to have sex with Jason? wtf?


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Btw, did anyone notice Krystal starting to smell the air when she was about to have sex with Jason? wtf?



Yep

It's good if you've not made a connection as yet.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 27, 2010)

The World said:


> Godric was more powerful than the Queen? And at least Eric was actual royalty....as a human.



What? I never mentioned Godric, and absolutely nothing I said had anything to do with him. But the answer to that is most certainly yes, which is also stupid. vampire sovereigns shouldn't be weaker than their lower ranked subordinates. It's not like this in the books, anyway. Oh well.


----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> What? I never mentioned Godric, and absolutely nothing I said had anything to do with him. But the answer to that is most certainly yes, which is also stupid. vampire sovereigns shouldn't be weaker than their lower ranked subordinates. It's not like this in the books, anyway. Oh well.



I mentioned Godric because you question why Eric was stronger than the Queen. And I haven't read the books, but it does make sense that vampire royalty should be stronger than their sheriffs. 

Isn't Godric older than Russell in the books though?


----------



## Sin (Jul 27, 2010)

This happens a lot on TV.

People that aren't "the best" get promoted ahead of those who are, because that person isn't very good at politics/bureaucracy/whatever.

Eric said Godric could have been King if he wanted to. Godric/Eric are just more comfortable being sheriffs than having all that responsibility and being much more restricted.

Makes sense to me :3

Also, Havoc, I'm with you 100%. Godric >>>>> Russel. Though Russ gained a few points when he beat the shit out of Bill with his shoulder.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 27, 2010)

i haven't read the books but with this Sookie being special thing. I did notice the next ep. teaser and Bill being in the sun and not burning. I am guessing since they are piecing season one powers to her her bloodline I believe the more of her you drink as a vampire the more you are cured of the light weakness. Remember how Godric just flamed up and died, but when Rene was kicking the crap out of Sam and Bill risked his life to save Sookie he only got a little charred.

on another note it would be hilarious if Mike Vick made a cameo


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 27, 2010)

Bart said:


> Yep
> 
> It's good if you've not made a connection as yet.



I don't have a clue as to what she is.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm beginning to get tired of the Jason policeman wannabe story. I hope it's actually going somewhere because so far it just seems like he's going nowhere and making a tit of himself. Which he is very good at admittedly.

I'm much more interested in the (book spoiler) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



werepanther storyline.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 27, 2010)

Rob` said:


> I'm beginning to get tired of the Jason policeman wannabe story. I hope it's actually going somewhere because so far it just seems like he's going nowhere and making a tit of himself. Which he is very good at admittedly.
> 
> I'm much more interested in the (book spoiler)
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I thought it could have been an interesting chance for Jason to show some growth but he seems to be falling backward to me.

This last episode was the first time I found the Tara/Franklin story interesting, Tara finally earned some of my respect when she bashed his skull in.  I just wish she had had the good sense to stake him.

I feel really bad for Sam.  It seems like all he has every done is give of himself and try to help everyone around him and all life does is shit on him again and again.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 27, 2010)

Rob` said:


> I'm beginning to get tired of the Jason policeman wannabe story. I hope it's actually going somewhere because so far it just seems like he's going nowhere and making a tit of himself. Which he is very good at admittedly.
> 
> I'm much more interested in the (book spoiler)
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm finding the Jason story full of lolz. When he got that guy who was haxing sex in the car, Jason didn't know what to say to him so he says "something's bad gonna happen to you " or something like that lol

I'm HATING and DETESTING the Lafayette story  As if they actually kissed


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 27, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> I'm HATING and DETESTING the Lafayette story  As if they actually kissed



It seems to me like they're finding any lame excuse they can to cram everyone into some kind of problematic relationship.

Frankly I don't know what Lafayette is thinking.  If you meet someone for only a few minutes and they drive hours to track you down and hang out at your work for 8 or 9 hours for you to get off work, that should be a clue that said person might be maybe a little psychotic.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 27, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It seems to me like they're finding any lame excuse they can to cram everyone into some kind of problematic relationship.
> 
> Frankly I don't know what Lafayette is thinking.  If you meet someone for only a few minutes and they drive hours to track you down and hang out at your work for 8 or 9 hours for you to get off work, that should be a clue that said person might be maybe a little psychotic.



I agree, Lafayette isn't thinking. And he got caught with selling V so technically he shouldn't care about someone who he's only just met. Did you find the acting funny? lol I did, it felt like they were very uncomfortable, you could tell.

I would have given you a rep but i've given to much in last 24 hrs, stupid rules


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2010)

It made me uncomfortable having to see them kiss.
I was like


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 27, 2010)

I've never seen a black guy and a white guy kiss


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2010)

I think the other guy is mexican...............................


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 27, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It seems to me like they're finding any lame excuse they can to cram everyone into some kind of problematic relationship.
> 
> Frankly I don't know what Lafayette is thinking.  If you meet someone for only a few minutes and they drive hours to track you down and hang out at your work for 8 or 9 hours for you to get off work, that should be a clue that said person might be maybe a little psychotic.



Or a cop.


----------



## Sin (Jul 27, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It seems to me like they're finding any lame excuse they can to cram everyone into some kind of problematic relationship.
> 
> Frankly I don't know what Lafayette is thinking.  If you meet someone for only a few minutes and they drive hours to track you down and hang out at your work for 8 or 9 hours for you to get off work, that should be a clue that said person might be maybe a little psychotic.


Lafayette is too good a character for them to waste just because he's not involved in any of the other dramas.

I'm fine with the weird manlove storyline.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 27, 2010)

Sin said:


> Lafayette is too good a character for them to waste just because he's not involved in any of the other dramas.
> 
> I'm fine with the weird manlove storyline.



I'd rather they come up with an interesting story for him which doesn't make him look naive and stupid.  I wouldn't be surprised if that guy comes back and tries to make a suit out of Lafayette.

There were plenty of other things they could have had with him.  He expressed interest in becoming a vampire at some point.  That could be an interesting change or just him having more interaction with vampires due to his current occupation as a dealer of V.

I just still think its a bit tiresome that _everyone_ seems to be getting into some kind of stressful love affair.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2010)

i can't remember but in what book they they reveal what sookie really is. it seems to soon for what she is to be revealed right now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It seems to me like they're finding any lame excuse they can to cram everyone into some kind of problematic relationship.
> 
> Frankly I don't know what Lafayette is thinking.  If you meet someone for only a few minutes and they drive hours to track you down and hang out at your work for 8 or 9 hours for you to get off work, that should be a clue that said person might be maybe a little psychotic.



i didn't see the problem with it, lafayette has had an attraction to that dude since they met, so it was like sparks, but gay sparks.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 27, 2010)

From the start of the series I thought Lafayette was gonna be more involved with Eric and Pam. Kinda disappointed with recent events.

I'm liking Sam's storyline. I was annoyed I didn't get to see him rescue his brother, but then there's next week. I hope his brother remains on the show. It would be nice to have another shifter on the show.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 27, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i didn't see the problem with it, lafayette has had an attraction to that dude since they met, so it was like sparks, but gay sparks.



I've met plenty of women I was attracted to that I wouldn't go near because they were crazy.

If someone only meets you a few minutes and tracks down where you live and where you work, drives hours to get there and hangs around for 8 or 9 hours waiting for you to get off work then thats a hint that they might be just a tiny bit obsessive or unstable.


----------



## Avix (Jul 28, 2010)

It easily makes sense. The only difference is that like Eric displayed, Vampires are more respectful of Status.

Let's face it - there are millions of people Physically Stronger, or Physicaly Older than Obama. Doesn't mean they should be in charge.




Tsukiyomi said:


> I've met plenty of women I was attracted to that I wouldn't go near because they were crazy.
> 
> If someone only meets you a few minutes and tracks down where you live and where you work, drives hours to get there and hangs around for 8 or 9 hours waiting for you to get off work then thats a hint that they might be just a tiny bit obsessive or unstable.


I didn't get that from it at all. He looks after his mother. He met him. He liked him. He asked his Mom where he works. He went there on his day off, hoping for a Date. Lafayette was let down because he was working. So Jesus stayed. Both were happy.


----------



## Bart (Jul 28, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i can't remember but in what book they they reveal what sookie really is. it seems to soon for what she is to be revealed right now.



It doesn't seem soon for her to be revealed as a ...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 28, 2010)

jesus is jeeessuuuussss


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 28, 2010)

Avix said:


> I didn't get that from it at all. He looks after  his mother. He met him. He liked him. He asked his Mom where he works.  He went there on his day off, hoping for a Date. Lafayette was let down  because he was working. So Jesus stayed. Both were happy.



So if you met some guy/girl for just a few minutes hours away from home and they manage to track down where you live and work and drove there without contacting you first and sat there for 8 hours waiting for you to get off work you wouldn't be creeped out at all?

And the way this show is do you really expect this relationship not to go horribly wrong at some point?

I would just expect more sense from Lafayette.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 28, 2010)

Due to the fact that Bill killed another vampire, would he suffer a punishment again like he did when he had to turn Jessica?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 28, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Due to the fact that Bill killed another vampire, would he suffer a punishment again like he did when he had to turn Jessica?



I doubt Russell wants the magister looking into anything going on in his house.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 28, 2010)

The World said:


> I mentioned Godric because you question why Eric was stronger than the Queen. And I haven't read the books, but it does make sense that vampire royalty should be stronger than their sheriffs.
> 
> Isn't Godric older than Russell in the books though?


Erik is stronger than the Queen


----------



## pfft (Jul 28, 2010)

I am stronger than havoc.. 

to be on topic, i wanna know what that bitch who was with jason is.  werewolf?


----------



## Eki (Jul 28, 2010)

pfft said:


> I am stronger than havoc..
> 
> to be on topic, i wanna know what that bitch who was with jason is.  werewolf?



seems like it.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 28, 2010)

pfft said:


> I am stronger than havoc..
> 
> to be on topic, i wanna know what that bitch who was with jason is.  werewolf?



maybe something else


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 28, 2010)

last show was epic, more vampires than werewolves. the wolves, lycans whatever they are suck.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jul 28, 2010)

Do werewolves have a good sense of smell when in human form? I can't remember if they showed that. The chick was sniffing around so I guess from what we have seen so far, a werewolf is the best guess


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 28, 2010)

if there is gay sex in this, i'm soooooo skipping 10 minutes.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 28, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> So if you met some guy/girl for just a few minutes hours away from home and they manage to track down where you live and work and drove there without contacting you first and sat there for 8 hours waiting for you to get off work you wouldn't be creeped out at all?
> 
> And the way this show is do you really expect this relationship not to go horribly wrong at some point?
> 
> I would just expect more sense from Lafayette.



hey in movie/tv land stalking is a sign of true luv


----------



## Eki (Jul 29, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> if there is gay sex in this, i'm soooooo skipping 10 minutes.



lol, i could barely stand the kissing scene.

Made me feel


----------



## Sin (Jul 29, 2010)

Lol, it's TV, and they kissed for like 30 seconds.

I'm a guy and I didn't get weirded out at all :3


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 29, 2010)

It would be good it they released something like an official guide as to the age of the Vampires and the period in which they were turned. I was surprised Eric didnt choke a bitch when Lorena started talking smack about Godric, makes me curious as to how old Lorena is.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 29, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> It would be good it they released something like an official guide as to the age of the Vampires and the period in which they were turned. I was surprised Eric didnt choke a bitch when Lorena started talking smack about Godric, makes me curious as to how old Lorena is.



Lorena is only about 1/4 Erics age, he didn't attack her because she is a guest in Russells home and he's trying to avoid that confrontation right now.


----------



## Eki (Jul 29, 2010)

i dont think they ever told us her real age


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Erik is stronger than the Queen



No shit. 


Eki said:


> i dont think they ever told us her real age



Yeah I remember they said she is a few hundred years old and she should act her age, but no definitive age.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 29, 2010)

Eki said:


> i dont think they ever told us her real age



One of the bios for her listed her at about 250 years old old or so.  I'll have to see if I can find it again.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 29, 2010)

Eki said:


> lol, i could barely stand the kissing scene.
> 
> Made me feel



i didn't even watch it.


----------



## Eki (Jul 29, 2010)

does anyone else feel like the season is coming close to an end?

its like about to climax all over our faces


----------



## Nathan (Jul 29, 2010)

Isn't Bill nearly 400 (387 I think to be exact) years old? That means Lorena must be at least around 500 or so.

And Russell commented how a vampire as old as she is can  be so stupid if I remember correctly.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 29, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Isn't Bill nearly 400 (387 I think to be exact) years old? That means Lorena must be at least around 500 or so.
> 
> And Russell commented how a vampire as old as she is can  be so stupid if I remember correctly.



No remember Bill was human during the civil war which ended 145 years ago.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 29, 2010)

You're right. Wikipedia lists Bill's age as 173 years old.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 29, 2010)

ezxx said:


> Godric commented about her old age (and stupidity/childish behavior), too, I think.



Yeah but truly old vampires seem to be quite the minority.  They could easily mean "old" as it 2 or 3 centuries old.  That's still easily old enough to mature.  The average human life span used to be like 30 years old so thats still 10 lifetimes by standards of when they were human.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 31, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yeah but truly old vampires seem to be quite the minority.  They could easily mean "old" as it 2 or 3 centuries old.  That's still easily old enough to mature.  The average human life span used to be like 30 years old so thats still 10 lifetimes by standards of when they were human.



how many 1000 year old vampires do you expect to live in the south again?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 31, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks it's completely absurd that Eric's stronger than his Queen? Why elect this young, greedy vampire when there evidently are way more qualified and competent subordinates like Eric working under her? Haha, curse you Alan Ball. Follow Charlaine Harris more on this one.


Tsukiyomi said:


> I've met plenty of women I was attracted to that I wouldn't go near because they were crazy.
> 
> If someone only meets you a few minutes and tracks down where you live and where you work, drives hours to get there and hangs around for 8 or 9 hours waiting for you to get off work then thats a hint that they might be just a tiny bit obsessive or unstable.



Absolutely. I got that too _good to be true_ vibe from him on Lafayette's behalf the moment he showed up at Merlotte's, too. He's too perfect, so of course something has to be wrong. In True Blood, nothing is as it appears.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 31, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's completely absurd that Eric's stronger than his Queen? Why elect this young, greedy vampire when there evidently are way more qualified and competent subordinates like Eric working under her? Haha, curse you Alan Ball. Follow Charlaine Harris more on this one.
> 
> 
> Absolutely. I got that too _good to be true_ vibe from him on Lafayette's behalf the moment he showed up at Merlotte's, too. He's too perfect, so of course something has to be wrong. In True Blood, nothing is as it appears.



The queens dick sucking skills are noble class.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 31, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> how many 1000 year old vampires do you expect to live in the south again?



So you don't think truly ancient vampires are in the minority?

Wasn't it stated that the vast majority of vampires die in this first year?  That would make a vampire of even a few centuries an "old vampire".



FitzChivalry said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's completely absurd that Eric's stronger than his Queen? Why elect this young, greedy vampire when there evidently are way more qualified and competent subordinates like Eric working under her? Haha, curse you Alan Ball. Follow Charlaine Harris more on this one.



Isn't Eric still older than her in the books?  So is Godric(Godfrey).

Becoming nobility seems to require more than just age.  Eric probably has no interest in being a king, he didn't have any interest in it when he was human so he probably has never sought the position.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 31, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's completely absurd that Eric's stronger than his Queen? Why elect this young, greedy vampire when there evidently are way more qualified and competent subordinates like Eric working under her? Haha, curse you Alan Ball. Follow Charlaine Harris more on this one.



I have noticed this is the second time that you have complained about this, is the queen extremly diffrent in the books if so in what way?


FitzChivalry said:


> Absolutely. I got that too _good to be true_ vibe from him on Lafayette's behalf the moment he showed up at Merlotte's, too. He's too perfect, so of course something has to be wrong. In True Blood, nothing is as it appears.



Lol I agree plus his name is Jesus I am guessing there is a touch of irony in that, plus in the trailers he was talking to Lafayette about the "darkside".


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 31, 2010)

Yup. Complained about the Queen thing twice, which makes it seems as though I think it's a huge deal. I don't; not really. I just really wanted to see if anyone found that strange or absurd. I'm not going to spoil any major plot points from the books, but if you plan on reading them anytime soon and hate spoilers, I would recommend skipping this next paragraph or two. 


*Spoiler*: _This actually grew into something rather long, plus some book spoilers, hence the tag_ 



There's an entire political structure of vampires. Kings, Queens, sheriffs (by the way, there was no Magister). There's a pecking order. See, the Sophie-Anne in True Blood is depicted way differently from the one in the books. She's not like this at all, except perhaps for her fondness of Hadley, whose identity the True Blood-only fans don't know about yet, I think. Eric, who comes with a package of power and politics, is apart of that structure. In both books and TV series, he's highly intelligent, cold (literally as well), calculating, manipulative, cunning, and vastly enjoys the power his Sheriff of Area 5 status affords him. If Queen Sophie-Anne was so vulnerable and, let's face it, stupid like that in the books, book version of Eric probably would have made a move towards her throne. He didn't, because _that_ Sophie-Anne wasn't anywhere near this frivolous or foolish as the TV version. She was the very essence of care and caution, as a queen should be. She had powerful, trusted subordinates at her side. Seems to me that both Erics would have made some sort of move or started machinating to get at the throne, yet TB Eric never did. Maybe he was biding his time. Or maybe Tsukiyomi has it right, and at least TB-Eric somehow doesn't want to be King of Louisiana which, to me, seems to be at odds with who Eric Northman is. Seems to be a minor inconsistency there, but fuck it, I'm not going to dwell on it and I'll just enjoy the series. 

To the age question, in the books, Sophie-Anne was older than Eric. Though surprisingly, not by _that_ much, relatively speaking. Eric was around 1,000 years old, while Sophie-Anne was somewhere around 1,100. I'd recalled her being around 1,600 from memory, but I must have picked that up somewhere else. Eric's age was lifted directly from the books, but it seems as though Alan Ball tweaked Sophie-Anne's, or else Eric wouldn't have been able to dominate her so easily in front of Russell. As I understand it, a vampire's age in the Sookie Stackhouse universe rests almost solely on how old a vampire is. Like, a muscle-bound, freshly turned vampire with martial arts experience isn't going to be a skinny, five century old one, no matter how much combat experience he had in his human life. The older one gets, the more powerful a vampire becomes. Godric might have been older than both Eric and Sophie-Anne combined, in both book and TV series. That dead guy was just _old_. And I think Ball made up Russell Edgington's age. 3,000 years? I don't ever recall coming across that number when I was reading the novels. I don't even think they mentioned his age. But that's not an issue that really concerns me.

Like this little question: Russell's 3,000 years and has obviously traveled the world, and yet has a prominent Southern drawl? Bill's accent makes more sense. He's _from _Bon Temps. He's hung around Southern US a long time. But Russell hasn't.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 1, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Yup. Complained about the Queen thing twice, which makes it seems as though I think it's a huge deal. I don't; not really. I just really wanted to see if anyone found that strange or absurd. I'm not going to spoil any major plot points from the books, but if you plan on reading them anytime soon and hate spoilers, I would recommend skipping this next paragraph or two.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _This actually grew into something rather long, plus some book spoilers, hence the tag_
> ...



Hmmmmmm it certainly is diffrent.


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2010)

tonight should be the best epi yet


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 1, 2010)

So far the episode is panning out to be a hell of an episode. They seem to be keeping certain relevant point so the book.
.......

And Holy shit-sookie is getting drunk out.


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2010)

yea he's kinda going a bit overboard there.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 1, 2010)

Eki said:


> yea he's kinda going a bit overboard there.



Now I'm eager to learn what the hell sookie is...this episode is doing a hell of a job hyping here up!

Jason-Lafayette scene was hilarious!


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2010)

Whats going on with Sam is getting good too. But damn that girl for whispering into erics ear


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 1, 2010)

Eki said:


> Whats going on with Sam is getting good too. But damn that girl for whispering into erics ear



- To think I though that was the worst plot line.

Bets line every!- I fucking need you"...."I fucking need you too"-come y'all stop cussing.

I think I had an orgasm when sookie drank the water and the girl came out


WTF is going on? Russel now is the king? I though....that One? I'm sooo confused!


I freaking love Russel- second great line of the night "ey Que lastima"


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2010)

what a way to end the show


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 1, 2010)

Eki said:


> what a way to end the show



Yeah.....I'm soo confused by the power shake up. I though the magistre was sorta the president of the vampire league?

Anyways the episode overall was great!. I'm really interested in the place where sookie was transported to(I'm go finish reading the novels cause I'm dying to know) Also the whole power coup by russle..How is that gonna effect the whole nation as a whole? what about layfaetty will he ever fudge pack again? will jason eve bone again? will sookie ever make a funny bill voice again? will tera stop being anoying? stay tune for the answers to theses and other questions on the next(or porpably 3 seasons) of true blood!


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 1, 2010)

ezxx said:


> The Sookie afterlife sequence was a bit weird.
> 
> Also, Russel's a fucking boss. I love this guy.



I originally detested him.But damn he turned out to be my favorite this season!


----------



## illmatic (Aug 1, 2010)

Sookie x Bill is done.

Next up Sookie x Eric?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 1, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Sookie x Bill is done.
> 
> Next up Sookie x Eric?



Oh i hope not!

Alcide x sookie


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe.

poor bill was crying


----------



## illmatic (Aug 1, 2010)

The dream Sookie had made it fairly obvious what she is


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 1, 2010)

illmatic said:


> The dream Sookie had made it fairly obvious what she is



she is a fairy?...i know they exist.....in the book.....i think....stopped at club dead


----------



## illmatic (Aug 1, 2010)

Tinker Bell. Teh choice pet name for her

I thought Hadley was a vampire. Though I guess keeping her as a snack makes more sense


----------



## Sin (Aug 2, 2010)

shiki-fuujin said:


> Oh i hope not!
> 
> Alcide x sookie


Wolfy is fodder next to Eric.

Eric will be known as the vampire that killed the king that killed the magister.

And he's a fucking viking.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

power tiers make no sense in true blood
Bill has claimed he would be able to beat Eric yet he in turn is the queen's play thing by choice and neither of them can't do a thing to the magister who just got killed by the King of Mississippi.
Eric is cool but we need more Sam this season


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 2, 2010)

shiki-fuujin said:


> I originally detested him.But damn he turned out to be my favorite this season!



I agree the man is a fucking G, like you I couldn?t stand him at first but with the shoulder pwn last week and the speed blitz this week he has won me over. Plus I love his whole demeanour the guy is fucking fearless. Dam almost 3,000 must place you high in the food chain in the vamp world because everyone seems to fall short when it comes to challenging Russell.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 2, 2010)

And then you got Eric will will just fucking destroy him because of what he did to his family.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> power tiers make no sense in true blood
> *Bill has claimed he would be able to beat Eric* yet he in turn is the queen's play thing by choice and neither of them can't do a thing to the magister who just got killed by the King of Mississippi.
> Eric is cool but we need more Sam this season



He also thought he could kill Russell, that is until he was introduced to Russell?s shoulder.

I think the list would be like this from the Vamps introduced.

Russell (strongest)

Godric

Magister

Eric

Lorena/Franklin

Sophie Ann/Franklin

Pam/Bill/ Franklin

The reason I listed Franklin multiple times is because he could fall in with any of those people.


----------



## olaf (Aug 2, 2010)

_Does Nan Flanagan has to choke that faggy bitch?_
​


----------



## nirgilis (Aug 2, 2010)

too many novel spoilers 
anyhow
if the show was targeted towards males and the author was one, I think more attention would've been paid to power levels
tb is more drama/romance driven than action


----------



## olaf (Aug 2, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I think the list would be like this from the Vamps introduced.
> 
> Russell (strongest)
> 
> ...


was it ever stated how old or strong Magister is? I got the impression that he was feared and/or respected mostly because of his possition (as the emissary of THE AUTHORITY) and maybe cause he traveled with not so small entourage


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 2, 2010)

olaf said:


> was it ever stated how old or strong Magister is? I got the impression that he was feared and/or respected mostly because of his possition (as the emissary of THE AUTHORITY) and maybe cause he traveled with not so small entourage



I placed him that high because despite them having the upper hand when he ordered Eric to leave Pam on the table he did just that. I mean in a similar situation when him and Russell had the upper hand with the queen he choke slammed her and put her in her place but with the Magister he did as told.


----------



## olaf (Aug 2, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I placed him that high because despite them having the upper hand when he ordered Eric to leave Pam on the table he did just that. I mean in a similar situation when him and Russell had the upper hand with the queen he choke slammed her and put her in her place but with the Magister he did as told.


I thought that Eric listened to him because he didn't really expect push coming to shove (or rather decapitation). first it looked like russel was just saying _'fuck you! you listen to me now'_ to the authority, but as it turned out it was _'fuck you, war is on!'_


----------



## Xion (Aug 2, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yeah but truly old vampires seem to be quite the minority.  They could easily mean "old" as it 2 or 3 centuries old.  That's still easily old enough to mature.  The average human life span used to be like 30 years old so thats still 10 lifetimes by standards of when they were human.



A  side note, the only reason life spans were so low then is because the average was dragged down by infant mortality. People still lived to 80 or 90 years plus then.


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm surprised how many people haven't read the books on here.

But it's strange that Eric didn't sense Sookie.


----------



## Sin (Aug 2, 2010)

Russell smelled the magister's stick-thingy and said "later 9th century" after which he proceeded to say "que lastima" (what a shame) and then said "It's long enough for you to have outgrown..."

That places the magister at around 1100 years old, give or take. Makes him a shade older than Eric.

Now, I don't think Eric listened to the magister because he was afraid he'd lose in a fight (if anything, build/body type would allow Eric to make up the small difference in age), but because he wasn't expecting a declaration of war. Eric even stopped Pam from taunting the magister, which to me meant that Eric was expecting the magister to live and continue in his higher-than-Eric position.

Edit: Also yeah, you guys should make a True Blood Book Thread somewhere and discuss it there, do not want spoilers/hints/anything :3


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, that's something I wasn't expecting; the Magister's age that is.

Obviously Eric can't take on Russell physically; see what happened to the Magister for further details, so it could be possible that they bring in another extremely old vampire from Europe or Africa; that's my thought, but it probably won't even happen.

But there's the synopsis for for next episode; and I think i'll know what will happen lol, or so I think.

P.S. I agree with your point on the book thread


----------



## Sin (Aug 2, 2010)

Magister vs. Eric would have been great though.

We have yet to see a fight between two vampires who are on the same level. It's usually one old vamp pwning a much younger vamp.

Or whenever Bill has his hissy fits and starts stabbing people.


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2010)

That'd have been really cool to see 

Yep lol, usually older vs. younger, but maybe it'll be different in S4.


----------



## Sin (Aug 2, 2010)

My guess is that they don't want to spend the time/money required for a long hyper-speed fight between two evenly matched vamps.


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if that's actually the reason


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 2, 2010)

Just saw the ep and all I can say is Russell is badass. I hated him at first, but now he is actually one of my favorites. 

I can't believe Lorena is finally dead. Her crazy ass will be missed.

Tara became annoying again. Sookie was dying and she was still refusing Bill's help. He should have thrown her aside. She needed more quality time with Franklin so she could learn some manners.

The girl in Sookie's dream or whatever warned her not to give up her light. I guess she can make a vamp a permanent day-walker or something and thats why she is so precious to the queen. If the Queen seems to have intimate knowledge of what Sookie is, and Russell, who is far older than her, and also witnessed her powers does not know what she is, then I guess the Queen isn't as clueless as she seems.

Really eager to learn about this Authority.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 2, 2010)

i fucking love Russell pek pek


fuck Eric, i'll be very pissed if he kills Russell!

dude is just fucking pimp!


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2010)

Bathroom, the Authority are probably a group of extremely old vampires from the other continents of the world.

Btw @lk, you really shouldn't have opened that spoiler from before; as I didn't know they'd sort of hint upon it this week


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 2, 2010)

Bart said:


> Btw @lk, you really shouldn't have opened that spoiler from before; as I didn't know they'd sort of hint upon it this week



lol, i know, right? 

where can i see the preview for next week's episode?


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol, i know, right?
> 
> where can i see the preview for next week's episode?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCAbf4BrCDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah pretty much


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 2, 2010)

Bart said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCAbf4BrCDc[/YOUTUBE]



 Sooki can go to hell, weird clips. Everyone turning against Bill 


Team Bill forever 


Weird episode...


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 2, 2010)

How long are they going to have Eric wear that cashmere jumper for fucks sake getting him back into his usual gear.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

that opening was creeeepy as fuck


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Russel fucked the Magister.
Amazing episode.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

somene ell me, do I wanna be spoiled for whatever "sookie" is?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

also Godric is stronger than Mississpi while Tara is finally back to being intresting


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 2, 2010)

Fucking hell, Russel is boss. He is the strongest vampire. How quick he exchanged Pam's position to the Magister's was fucking awesome, the guy can take anyone on.

I'm gonna find a hard time believing who can beat him.


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Fucking hell, Russel is boss. He is the strongest vampire. How quick he exchanged Pam's position to the Magister's was fucking awesome, the guy can take anyone on.
> 
> I'm gonna find a hard time believing who can beat him.



Well yeah and bearing in mind that the Magister was around 1100+ years old as well, but obviously there are older vampires than Russell.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 2, 2010)

Tara bashing Bill and kicking him made me dislike her


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 2, 2010)

Bart said:


> Well yeah and bearing in mind that the Magister was around 1100+ years old as well, but obviously there are older vampires than Russell.



I know but as far as I know, we haven't seen any vampires which are older then Russel. 

Also the older vampire stuff got trolled since Eric is stronger then the Queen lol

I'm starting to like the character of Russel, it seems like he can accomplish anything.


----------



## Sin (Aug 2, 2010)

It doesn't matter, Eric will kill him soon :3

Then "The Authority" will be like "Good job Eric, you can be the King of Louisiana" and then he'll promote Pam to Queen cause he doesn't really want to be King :3


----------



## Eki (Aug 2, 2010)

Eric: "Ive been searching for you for over 1,000 years."

did no one see that in the preview?


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> I know but as far as I know, we haven't seen any vampires which are older then Russel.
> 
> Also the older vampire stuff got trolled since Eric is stronger then the Queen lol
> 
> I'm starting to like the character of Russel, it seems like he can accomplish anything.



Oh well yeah lol.

Well Eric is older than the Queen, as he said last week.



Sin said:


> It doesn't matter, Eric will kill him soon :3
> 
> Then "The Authority" will be like "Good job Eric, you can be the King of Louisiana" and then he'll promote Pam to Queen cause he doesn't really want to be King :3



Lol 


Eki said:


> Eric: "Ive been searching for you for over 1,000 years."
> 
> did no one see that in the preview?



Yep most people caught it, I think.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Russel is Yonkou level.
Eric is Shichibukai.


----------



## Sin (Aug 2, 2010)

Russell is fodder compared to Eric and Godric, age be damned


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 2, 2010)

Sin said:


> Russell is fodder compared to Eric and Godric, age be damned



Eric: Gahhhhhhhhhhh you killed my father die.

*Russell uses his shoulder*

Eric is out.


----------



## Sin (Aug 2, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Eric: Gahhhhhhhhhhh you killed my father die.
> 
> *Russell uses his shoulder*
> 
> Eric is out.


You'll be sorely disappointed


----------



## Eki (Aug 2, 2010)

Russel: "...I am... your father."

Eric: ""


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 2, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Just saw the ep and all I can say is Russell is badass. I hated him at first, but now he is actually one of my favorites.
> 
> I can't believe Lorena is finally dead. Her crazy ass will be missed.
> 
> ...



Bill was the one put her in the hospital in the first place. She's using common sense.


----------



## Sin (Aug 2, 2010)

Tara sucks without Franklin.

Simple as that.

She became instantly terrible again.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 2, 2010)

Sin said:


> You'll be sorely disappointed



Lol I know Russell has to die but it wont be via a direct physical confrontation with Eric, I have enough faith in the writers of the show to at least have some form of sense in the way Russell is taking out.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 2, 2010)

Sin said:


> Tara sucks without Franklin.
> 
> Simple as that.
> 
> She became instantly terrible again.



I thought she was awesome this episode (she has been since the last episode), think of it from her perspective. She begged Bill to help her (bearing in mind there wasn?t much he could do) and he flat out said know leaving her in the hands of a superhuman psychopath who could decide to rip her apart at any time. Then you have him attack her best friend who is practically family and badaboom badabing she is justified in her actions. She kicked ass this episode and is on the up again.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 2, 2010)

Eric beat Russel?

 Funniest shit I've heard.


----------



## Sin (Aug 2, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Eric beat Russel?
> 
> Funniest shit I've heard.


I'll make you a gif out of it when Eric kills him


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 2, 2010)

Sin said:


> I'll make you a gif out of it when Eric kills him



The day that Eric kills Russel is the day that Lorena comes back from the underworld


----------



## Sunako (Aug 2, 2010)

This show is sick


----------



## Nathan (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol, I find it funny that the actress that portrays Lorena was signed on for the last 2 seasons as a series regular, and in both these seasons she was in a grand total of 5 episodes each season.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Russel can destroyed quickly by the sun...but he is still too damn fast.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 2, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Lol, I find it funny that the actress that portrays Lorena was signed on for the last 2 seasons as a series regular, and in both these seasons she was in a grand total of 5 episodes each season.



Can't believe she died, but then again there wasn't anything interesting about her anymore


----------



## Sin (Aug 2, 2010)

Lorena was fun.

She was a bit misused/underused though.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 2, 2010)

last episode was good tara was right to throw bill out in the sun. she look like a man when she kicked bill out she was muscular. wonder how long it will be till eric kills russell.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 2, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> somene ell me, do I wanna be spoiled for whatever "sookie" is?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tinker Bell


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 2, 2010)

Everyone has had a sex scene apart from the Queen


----------



## Eki (Aug 2, 2010)

And the queen is fucking sexy


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 2, 2010)

That's what I was thinking, we dont wanna see wasted scenes on Tara having sex, change to the queen 

I always thought Eric and the Queen would do it but no


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2010)

Queen x Jessica or bust.


----------



## hehey (Aug 3, 2010)

The Authority eh, lol, wonder what they will do to Russel, whoever the hell they are.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 3, 2010)

Two things struck me as hilarious this episode, one obvious, one unintentionally funny. The obvious was Jason's, "No, I'm past that, man! I need some meth!" The unintentional comedy moment was when after Russell beheaded the Magister, how Sophie-Anne and Pam were open-mouth shocked, and Eric watched with a blank face, where he only seemed to be faintly interested in the proceedings. Like politically powerful figures like that getting killed is some sort of nightly occurrence. 

So now we're in the stage in Sookie and Bill's relationship where things have gone awry. She gets back with Bill at any time after this, she's losing some of my respect.


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2010)

It would be awesome if Bill was actually a bad guy and only after to find out what Sookie and her family are.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 3, 2010)

I gained a lot of respect for Tara in the last 2 episodes bashing in Franklins skull and saving Sookie (who was really pissing me off the whole time) but she took a dip again when she refused to let Bill give Sookie his blood.  

Without his blood she would be dead.  The hospital said they wouldn't be able to save her.

Russell became interesting to me for the first time in a while.  He's actually showing some kind of grander plan and it was great to finally see someone put the magister in his place.

One thing I didn't understand is why if he was going to kill the magister anyway did he have him "officiate" their wedding?  He could have just as easily have made everyone in the room lie about it.



Xion said:


> A  side note, the only reason life spans were so low then is because the average was dragged down by infant mortality. People still lived to 80 or 90 years plus then.



Those people were the exception, not the rule.  Regardless her being even 200 years old would make her "old".  At least old enough to learn to better herself in the way Godric was talking about.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Russel can destroyed quickly by the sun...but he is still too damn fast.



That's what I'm guessing.  Barring introducing another ancient vampire to take on Russell the most viable strategy is using the extreme weakness he has to the sun.  I'm wondering if they'll somehow manage to trap him somewhere and expose him to the sun for even a few seconds.

I'd say they could trap him in silver but with his speed it would be difficult.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2010)

*True Blood S4 Spoilers*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> We may just be halfway into season three of True Blood, but it's not too early to look far ahead, is it?
> 
> Not according to the man in charge, Alan Ball.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2010)

witches? :33


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 3, 2010)

Read the books, so hopefully we'll see characters like Amelia.

Ah, and they introduced Claudine this episode. Beautiful woman, just like in the books. Though nowhere near as tall. Claudine stood at six feet. Hopefully we'll see more of Claudine in the flesh, as she defines her role in Sookie's life.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2010)

super powered tara

no! lafayette with powers would be awesome!  though it's the most probable, I hope it's not sam. if he gained powers he'd try to be some kind of superhero. 

great episode, even though i'm alittle shocked how quickly the magister folded. he didn't even try to put up a resistance he just stood there and shat himself the whole time. what a bully


----------



## spaZ (Aug 3, 2010)

I can see Jason having some kind of power just because of his blood line.


----------



## Sin (Aug 3, 2010)

Jason saying he had a blood type pretty much confirms he can never be what Sookie is :3


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 3, 2010)

Sin said:


> Jason saying he had a blood type pretty much confirms he can never be what Sookie is :3



Yeah if its a family thing I'm curious why Jason seems to be completely normal in every way.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2010)

Well you never know things'll play out 

Did you see that S4 spoiler post on the previous page?


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2010)

Haha I could just imagine if Jason gets those powers that he would try to fuck every hot chick in Sookie's dream world.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 3, 2010)

Bart said:


> *True Blood S4 Spoilers*




*Spoiler*: __ 



Witches? So it's gonna be like Charmed but more manly?


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2010)

Why not just look at spoilers instead of asking about spoilers?


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2010)

now that i know what sookie is. it dosnt really bum me out.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 3, 2010)

Eki said:


> now that i know what sookie is. it dosnt really bum me out.



Why spoil urself?


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 3, 2010)

The World said:


> Why not just look at spoilers instead of asking about spoilers?



I spoiler tagged it


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 3, 2010)

Bart said:


> Well you never know things'll play out
> 
> Did you see that S4 spoiler post on the previous page?



I try to avoid spoilers whenever possible.  I'd like to be surprised when stuff happens.


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> Why spoil urself?



idk. dosnt seem like a major thing


----------



## Xion (Aug 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Season 4_ 




Witches?! 

OMG I love witches!!!


----------



## Frieza (Aug 3, 2010)

After this season I want to read the books.. Where should I start.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 3, 2010)

Book 1               .


----------



## Frieza (Aug 3, 2010)

The books are different from the show?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2010)

omiK said:


> The books are different from the show?



Yeah, though I remember reading an interview with the author where she said she liked that because it meant she could watch the show and not know what was going to happen.


----------



## Bart (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone else voting for True Blood in the TV Show of the Month?


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 5, 2010)

I kno what Sookie is now, some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ruined it 4 me in the Bleach telegrams 

sigh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2010)

she's just like elton john


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 5, 2010)

I swear the Bleach telelgrams can have simpletons hanging around sometimes

But they are lolzy


----------



## illmatic (Aug 5, 2010)

September 12 is the season finale


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok- So far best quote of the night- "she is a cunt"......"yeah but a special cunt"

...Oh Gwash bitchy terra is backs Sighs


----------



## Eki (Aug 8, 2010)

looks like eric made his move


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 8, 2010)

I fucking hate Sookie Stackhouse. Heck I starting to hate all the characers in after this episode.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 8, 2010)

Jesus fucking Christ- I think that was the most hardcore true blood Ever!(hardcore porn that is)...Gay straight holy shit....True blood is back! Overall the epiosde was great because we got a bit of everything sex, story, character.I loved how terra is now suffering from the franklin's torture. Also the action this episode was superb, Sookie finally shows she isnt a screamer type lame ass female character....I'm looking at you other female vampire roles of books I have not read....But yeah last couple mins...epics...


Rip Talbot died while bare backing.......Miss yah man...


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 8, 2010)

ezxx said:


> Hahahaha...Eric sure took his time.



He got his rock off and then was like "oh yeah his boyfriend killed my family"


----------



## Eki (Aug 8, 2010)

should of staked him in the ass


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2010)

interesting episode lot of sex scenes. looks like russell can fly at super speed


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2010)

Eki said:


> looks like eric made his move


Russell looked scary powerful this episode though.  The speed he showed at the beginning of the episode when he questioned Eric about his loyalty was incredible.  And he fucking stomped the shit out of Bill.

I don't know what Eric can do now.  I think he should hide and hope the old authority will protect him.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Russell looked scary powerful this episode though.  The speed he showed at the beginning of the episode when he questioned Eric about his loyalty was incredible.  And he fucking stomped the shit out of Bill.
> 
> I don't know what Eric can do now.  I think he should hide and hope the old authority will protect him.



well thats what the preview seems to be saying


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 9, 2010)

got a chub from all the sex and violence goin on in this ep


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 9, 2010)

someone post the preview


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn this episode was crazy! Sookie is so fit. Does anyone have a pic of her sunbathing?

And Hadley is so fine. 

Sookie's family has some good genes.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 9, 2010)

What an intense episode. It had a bit of everything in it. Glad Sookie can kick ass. Nice that they showed her doing actual fighting. I am surprised that she never used her powers. I know she can't control it, but there were many instances where it should have worked in her fight. The last times it was used, it was like an auto-defense thing, so this should have been no different.

lol at Talbot. I liked his little temper tantrums, but what a way to go. He got it from behind in more ways than one.

I am a bit disappointed in Eric though. I thought he would go after Russell once he got close enough to him, but this just fucked him up big time. He lost the element of surprise, and will probably have to just be on the run. I know he probably wanted to Russell to feel the pain of losing family, but he just made things hard for himself.

Loved Jessica. Nice to see her fight, and she seems to enjoy it as well. I liked that a young injured vamp could take out a werewolf. They all do seem to be rather dumb (apart from Alcide)


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Russell looked scary powerful this episode though.  The speed he showed at the beginning of the episode when he questioned Eric about his loyalty was incredible.  And he fucking stomped the shit out of Bill.
> 
> I don't know what Eric can do now.  I think he should hide and hope the old authority will protect him.


Rusell is 14+ times older than Bill, bitch never stood a chance. 

I liked what the writers did though. Russell is too good a villain to have him killed this soon, and Eric still got started on his revenge. Eric is making Russell feel the pain he felt, before he makes his move to kill him (if he does it at all now).

In actuality, Russell and Talbot had been together for far, far, far longer than Eric and his dad/family, so Eric got a lot of revenge in on one kill.

When the gay sex first started I was like "ERIC NO " but then he killed Talbot and I was like ""


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Aug 9, 2010)

The episode in my opinion was so emotional and just so unexpected but I still loved every minute of it.


lol Eric,the things one has to do to get vengeance.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow this episode was intense, don’t know why Debbie didn’t just go wolf form and rip Sookies fucking throat out but mehhhhhh plot demanded that she didn’t. Russell being the boss man as usual pwning Bill like a little bitch.............again. At least this time he had the courtesy of not using his shoulder he instead used his boot. And Eric gone pissed the man of, not a good move. And the sex scene at the end with Sookie was a WTF moment, the girl was riding cock like she was well one of Jasons bitches. Did anyone else laugh when Jessica was pwning that werewolf and he was begging not to die, wasn’t he the one who chased after her like he could do shit to her.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 9, 2010)

The World said:


> Damn this episode was crazy! Sookie is so fit. Does anyone have a pic of her sunbathing?
> 
> *And Hadley is so fine*.
> 
> Sookie's family has some good genes.



Hadley breast.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 9, 2010)

UchihaBlossom said:


> The episode in my opinion was so emotional and just so unexpected but I still loved every minute of it.
> 
> 
> lol Eric,the things one has to do to get vengeance.



The only penetration Eric did was with a stake..........believe it.


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Wow this episode was intense, don’t know why Debbie didn’t just go wolf form and rip Sookies fucking throat out but mehhhhhh plot demanded that she didn’t. Russell being the boss man as usual pwning Bill like a little bitch.............again. At least this time he had the courtesy of not using his shoulder he instead used his boot. And Eric gone pissed the man of, not a good move. And the sex scene at the end with Sookie was a WTF moment, the girl was riding cock like she was well one of Jasons bitches. Did anyone else laugh when Jessica was pwning that werewolf and he was begging not to die, wasn’t he the one who chased after her like he could do shit to her.


I actually didn't like that Jessica won so easily =/

Those wolves should have been high on Russell's blood, which means they should have easily beaten the shit out of a few months old vampire.

I guess they could explain it in that Russell didn't feed them his blood, but it seems like a stupid oversight for someone who has used wolves as pets for centuries.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess she got some good training from Bill. 

She was wounded, maybe she tricked that wolf into thinking she would give him some of her blood.....then Bam! Throat sucked dry! 

Or maybe she promised to show her tits. I would have Jessica drink me dry anyday. :33


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 9, 2010)

Sin said:


> I actually didn't like that Jessica won so easily =/
> 
> Those wolves should have been high on Russell's blood, which means they should have easily beaten the shit out of a few months old vampire.
> 
> I guess they could explain it in that Russell didn't feed them his blood, but it seems like a stupid oversight for someone who has used wolves as pets for centuries.



I think the difference in strength is that great that even if they had Russels blood it still wouldn?t give them the edge. Plus Bill taught her how to Maximise her speed so maybe she simply blitzed him and got a bite in before he could react.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 9, 2010)

Vamps have an obvious advantage in speed against werewolves. I guess if there is enough distance between a vamp and a werewolf, the vamp would easily win. 2 episodes ago, when Russell was talking to Eric in the car, Russell said only a very young and foolish vampire would allow themselves to get killed by a werewolf. While Jessica is young, she is not outright foolish, since she had somewhat of basic training, so I guess it could have been a close match. The fact that she kept feeding on him instead of just outright killing him might indicate she was injured as well and needed blood to recover


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess 

I dunno, after seeing Eric say they were a danger, having them become fodder instantly made me a little sad.


----------



## Bart (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see what's going to happen to Eric.

But was Russell's ability flight or teleportation?

Btw, have you voted for _True Blood_ in the TV Show of the Month in the sticky above?


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2010)

It was really fast flight. I guess if you live 1,000 years plus+ you can fly?

O and I voted.


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2010)

True Blood likes to highlight new shit, if it was teleportation, they would have made it obvious.

I gotta be honest though, I was expecting him to turn to mist, not fly away.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 9, 2010)

Tara haters need to man up. She held that emo ball like a bitch but she kicked it to outer space.


----------



## Bart (Aug 9, 2010)

The World said:


> It was really fast flight. I guess if you live 1,000 years plus+ you can fly?
> 
> O and I voted.



Woh ok kk. Cool thanks for that! :bystars



Sin said:


> True Blood likes to highlight new shit, if it was teleportation, they would have made it obvious.
> 
> I gotta be honest though, I was expecting him to turn to mist, not fly away.



Yeah I'm starting to believe this too; turn into mist? Oh that'd be something lol. But I really can't wait to see how Eric is going to get out of what's going to happen.



Banhammer said:


> Tara haters need to man up. She held that emo ball like a bitch but she kicked it to outer space.



Ooooh


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2010)

Jessica is a new vampire and Russell wounded her.  Despite these limitations... she still killed the werewolf.  This episode just further proved how worthless Lycans are in this series.

This was a good episode.  Sometimes I lose interest when the focus shifts away from the vampires, but I thought this one was pretty solid through out.


----------



## Bart (Aug 9, 2010)

A werewolf on V is something entirely different though ^


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 9, 2010)

I hate that werewolves are fodder but I like that they're consistently fodder.


Also, an orgy is a terrible ending


----------



## Bart (Aug 9, 2010)

Errm well yeah; but they sort of potentially make shifters seem even more impressive if you think about it.

Yep pretty much


----------



## hehey (Aug 9, 2010)

I wish to see an areal battle between Eric and Russel....


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill was amazing as usual. Tara is annoying again, Sookie made up with Bill, right choice...poor  Talbot, I actually liked him


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 9, 2010)

so far the hierarchy is Vampires>Shifters>Weres
I still don't like the jobbing Debbie had to do I mean she kicked down a door by herself like it was nothing but can't rip Sookie apart?
WTF with Jessica winning off screen when she just learned how to fight.

Bill and Sookie ending.............okay

I feel if this show didn't go out of its way to appeal to its female fanbase it wouldn't be just vampires>>>>>>>>everyone

Oh and Tara haters can stop now shes always been great


----------



## olaf (Aug 9, 2010)

sookeh like to have sex in weird environments

at least they didn't have sex on graveyeard

after beel crawled out from a grave

...

oh wait


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill brings the best out of Sookeh


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 9, 2010)

What was up with the sex scene in the end. It seemed like Sookie was having vampire level sex with Bill and even seemed to be overpowering him. Even Bill had a somewhat surprised look on his face. It was intense. Did so much V running through her actually make her that strong or was it just my imagination.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 9, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> What was up with the sex scene in the end. It seemed like Sookie was having vampire level sex with Bill and even seemed to be overpowering him. Even Bill had a somewhat surprised look on his face. It was intense. Did so much V running through her actually make her that strong or was it just my imagination.



EXACTA!

I swear, i thougt sookie was on some vampire level shit. Beel was pleasantly surprised :ho


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 9, 2010)

love the way you lie video!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> so far the hierarchy is Vampires>Shifters>Weres
> I still don't like the jobbing Debbie had to do I mean she kicked down a door by herself like it was nothing but can't rip Sookie apart?
> WTF with Jessica winning off screen when she just learned how to fight.
> 
> ...



Sookie was on V too. 
Don't remember what Jessica was wearing. 
Ending was hot. 
Tera is an annoying bitch who should die.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 9, 2010)

It started off gay with all the crying 

but got way better, damn Eric must have things somewhat planned before he does that  I hope.

And Jason lol.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 9, 2010)

Episode was epic.

Eric taking out that one dude.

The Merlotte brothers and Jason got a fight coming their way. I'm guessing also against weres. 

The shit storm that hit Sookie's house. 

Shit was awesome.


----------



## Frieza (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think those were werewolfs. They hissed like a cat when Jason caught them. I am guessing they are werecats.

Also Lafayettes mom was spoiling shit. Witches and Lafayette has some type of power..wtf. We wont even see that until next season.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 9, 2010)

Forgot about that hissing scene. Shit, had no idea there were werecats. After googling them, some look beastly.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 9, 2010)

omiK said:


> I don't think those were werewolfs. They hissed like a cat when Jason caught them. I am guessing they are werecats.
> 
> Also Lafayettes mom was spoiling shit. Witches and Lafayette has some type of power..wtf. We wont even see that until next season.



lol wut?

i thought Lafayette died in the books??

apparently he should have died at the end of season 1? (rememebr the foot in the car scene with Andy Belflour?) but because he was a hit among the fans, they let him live, thereby deviating from the books.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 9, 2010)

I think in the book its meant to be Tara that is the witch, I am not sure because I dont read the books but have heard a lot of shit about them.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 9, 2010)

So i take it they are gonna make Lafayette the witch which is what they seem to be alluding to...hmm interesting....


----------



## Eki (Aug 9, 2010)

bringing someting new in like witches. just like the were's


----------



## Eki (Aug 9, 2010)

supposedly                 .


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 9, 2010)

ezxx said:


> They're bringing witches into it now?



Season 4 friend season 4 (supposedly it's in the books)


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2010)

Witches = Season 4. Season 5 = zombies.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 9, 2010)

Season 6 = Leprechauns


----------



## Eki (Aug 9, 2010)

you guys might have something here


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2010)

lol sookie made bill her bitch

good ep

anyway the werewolves are pretty weak if even a baby vamp can take them down.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 9, 2010)

People discussing season 4 without spoiler tags? Classy =/


----------



## Eki (Aug 9, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol sookie made bill her bitch
> 
> good ep
> 
> anyway the werewolves are pretty weak if even a baby vamp can take them down.



plus, they were on V.

but who knows. Maybe the age thing for vampires is the same for the wolves


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2010)

Rob` said:


> People discussing season 4 without spoiler tags? Classy =/



well details on season 4 was released quite a while ago



Eki said:


> plus, they were on V.
> 
> but who knows. Maybe the age thing for vampires is the same for the wolves



wasn't he the leader of the pack?

point is they made werewolves seem like a big deal but all they do is get their ass kicked all season. but by a baby vampire? can't take them seriously anymore.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2010)

Rob` said:


> People discussing season 4 without spoiler tags? Classy =/



I'm just making shit up, dunno if any of it is serious.


----------



## Eki (Aug 9, 2010)

should of made them more epic, like shooting lazer beams out of their tiny wolf eyes


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 9, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> well details on season 4 was released quite a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By default since Coot got his brains blown out. Either way I thought the gap between Vamps and Werewolf?s was established when Bill kicked a group of Werewolf?s asses despite them been on V.


----------



## Eki (Aug 9, 2010)

i thought we were going to loose jessica there for a moment.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> By default since Coot got his brains blown out. Either way I thought the gap between Vamps and Werewolf?s was established when Bill kicked a group of Werewolf?s asses despite them been on V.




their dependence on vampires for power is another thing that disappoint me.



Eki said:


> i thought we were going to loose jessica there for a moment.



yeah especially since she was _limping _ away


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, Season 4 shit outside spoiler tags = :/

Not everyone likes to ruin every surprise for themselves


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 9, 2010)

Lafayette was a throwaway character in the books. Background character that's not even worth mentioning. Alan Ball gave that character great depth, a background, and razor-sharp wit, which led to his popularity. I liked that he wasn't killed off on the show, and didn't care when he was in the books.

Perhaps the most solid episode throughout, because I wasn't itching to just fast forward to the vampire segment of the episodes. This episode definitely had something in it for lots of demographics. The sex scene at the end was hot, though I will say Sookie only did it because she was high on V, mixed with her lust for Bill and brush with death, she just took him. It was a fuck for the road, but I don't think they're back together in any official capacity. We'll see next week.

Eric made his move sooner than I thought. Proved why he was cool. The depths he was willing to go to succeed. He will literally fuck a man before fucking him in another way. He waited until his enemy had his back turned to him, vulnerable as hell. And he's not completely blinded to his revenge. His facial expressions when Russell and Debbie were talking about hurting Sookie was fascinating, and he risked a lot by sending Hadley to warn Sookie of danger. And of Bill. It's interesting, because now Claudine (whimsical fairy) _and_ Eric have warned Sookie of Bill. Logic dictates that the relationship is doomed, but I think Alan Ball's too fond of the pairing to ever really break them up. Anyway, now I'm wondering how Eric will elude a vampire thrice his age, and much higher ranked than him.

Sookie wasn't crying _as_ much, and showed her toughness, so she was less annoying than she's been, recently. And kudos to Bill this episode. He was good. Overall, again, most solid episode of True Blood this season, I think.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 9, 2010)

tHESE ONE ON ONE FIGHTS WERE SO SHONEN. I loved them


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 9, 2010)

can anyone pm me a link to the 2nd previous episode of true blood? not the one that played sunday night, but 2 sundays ago.  I missed it and don't want to skip an episode.


----------



## Xion (Aug 9, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> The only penetration Eric did was with a stake..........believe it.



Yeah his massive Scandinavian stake.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill is gonna try to suck Sookeh dry, I'm callin' it now...he wants to be a day walker.


as for WereWolves being weaksauce? I don't care, I always thought they sucked ass and were by far my least favorite of all mythological creatures...just hairy disgusting beasts.



I would have lol'd if those were-druggies that walked into Sam's bar had actually gone through with a fight...

Tommy turning into an Elephant and smearing their asses all over the parking lot would have made this the greatest episode of TB EVER.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 9, 2010)

> Bill is gonna try to suck Sookeh dry, I'm callin' it now...he wants to be a day walker.



Bill being ze evilz would be funny but wouldn't make sense, I don't mind it happening though  maybe feeding on her makes him stronger


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 9, 2010)

^ when he FangRaped her last ep he was able to stand in sunlight for a few seconds before catching fire

its all going just as planned


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 9, 2010)

wow, there's so much to talk about this episode. One of the best eps iv seen throughout the series, i just wanna know wtf are Crystal's people? they knew Sam was a shifter, wtf are they?

I lol'd at Bill when he called Russel a coward, Bill got one shotted by Russel  Man Eric is gonna get fucked next episode.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 9, 2010)

Crystal and her crew are probably just another type of were species...like panthers or stray cats or some shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> wow, there's so much to talk about this episode. One of the best eps iv seen throughout the series, i just wanna know wtf are Crystal's people? they knew Sam was a shifter, wtf are they?
> 
> I lol'd at Bill when he called Russel a coward, Bill got one shotted by Russel  Man Eric is gonna get fucked next episode.



don't know about that, bill is still a  young vampire, but eric has alot of experience


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 9, 2010)

I doubt Eric can kill Russel one on one fight, Russel would own him in a second. There's a reason why Eric had to kill that gay guy secretly, he couldn't kill him 1 on 1.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2010)

right, i laughed my ass off when he said "fuck the authority!"


----------



## Sunako (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 9, 2010)

you my friend have just earned a rep...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2010)

the facial expressions


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 9, 2010)

I love this show


----------



## Gabe (Aug 9, 2010)

bill getting beat by russell is cool every time it happens


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 9, 2010)

is it just me or is Bill getting stronger?  he's had quiet a few fights now, he's probably on eric's level.


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> is it just me or is Bill getting stronger?  he's had quiet a few fights now, he's probably on eric's level.


Lol wat.

Eric is 5-10 times older than Bill.

Bill could train however long he wants, Eric would still rip his shit sideways.


----------



## olaf (Aug 9, 2010)

Sin said:


> Bill could train however long he wants, *Eric would still rip his shit sideways*.


that was what Talbot expected


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder how Sookie will feel when she finds out Eric staked Talbot


----------



## Sunako (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 9, 2010)

is it to late to make a Talbort died as he lived joke?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill's stronger than Eric based on getting demolished a few times? Firstly, they're vampires, and their respective strengths are in direct correspondence with their age. Eric is over 800 years older than Bill, for one. Secondly, vampires can't train their muscles or anything. They're dead. Thirdly, of the two, Eric has by far the more experience in fighting. He was a Viking. He fought, raped, and killed for sport and superiority. Bill would not win, unless he had help, or if he were really lucky.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2010)

Any vampire could kill any vampire. As far as hand in hand Eric would most likely rip bill up because of the whole "Age = power" thing. But a stake from behind and any vampire is buh bye


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 9, 2010)

Any vamp could kill a vamp? If that were true, Bill would have killed Russell several times over. We were talking head to head encounters, not behind-the-back tactics. Think it's easy sneaking up on supernatural beings with ultra sensitive hearing? You make it sound simple.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill is weaksauce compared to Russel and Eric but I like the fact that he mans up and doesn't shy away from a fight. I loved how he challenged Russel even though he knew he would get raped. I am loving Bill so far this season because of all his battles.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill will feed on Sookie's blood and get stronger than Eric. 


Watch this space...


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Any vampire could kill any vampire. As far as hand in hand Eric would most likely rip bill up because of the whole "Age = power" thing. But a stake from behind and any vampire is buh bye


Bill tried that and ended up eating ceiling


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 9, 2010)

Eric is one of the special vamps that can fly...but if Bill can day walk then my vote goes to him. Daytime vamps are godly.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Any vamp could kill a vamp? If that were true, Bill would have killed Russell several times over. We were talking head to head encounters, not behind-the-back tactics. Think it's easy sneaking up on supernatural beings with ultra sensitive hearing? You make it sound simple.



True head to head then it's all based on age. But these are vampires, sneaky tactics = win.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 10, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> I doubt Eric can kill Russel one on one fight, Russel would own him in a second. There's a reason why Eric had to kill that gay guy secretly, he couldn't kill him 1 on 1.



You what? Eric is older than Talbot so he is stronger. Talbot is  800+ So Eric has a Century and then some on him, Killing Talbot that way was probably the easiest and stealthiest way to do it.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 10, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Bill will feed on Sookie's blood and get stronger than Eric.
> 
> 
> Watch this space...



Yes yes all because AB has a hard on for Bill/Moyer, so wouldnt be surprised if he wrote something like that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2010)

so anybody come up with that link


----------



## Sin (Aug 10, 2010)

If Eric had actually fought Talbot, Russell would have noticed and Eric might not have had the chance to kill him.

Staking him in the back meant by the time Russell noticed, Talbot would already be dead, and Eric's revenge started.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> so far the hierarchy is Vampires>Shifters>Weres
> I still don't like the jobbing Debbie had to do I mean she kicked down a door by herself like it was nothing but can't rip Sookie apart?
> WTF with Jessica winning off screen when she just learned how to fight.
> 
> ...



Wasn't Deb beating the shit out of Sookie so that Sookie had to stab her and point her shotgun at her? I wouldn't exactly call that jobbing.



Tempproxy said:


> You what? Eric is older than Talbot so he is stronger. Talbot is  800+ So Eric has a Century and then some on him, Killing Talbot that way was probably the easiest and stealthiest way to do it.



More like 200+ years but yes it was the easiest way to do it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone else think this last episode only served to make werewolves even less impressive?

First you have a werewolf chick getting her ass kicked by Sookie.

Then you have one of Russells v-infused vampires chasing after a baby vampire (Jessica) who was recently drained and stumbling away only to get their ass kicked by said baby vampire.

The way things were set up in this last two episodes I'm guessing Bill may likely be the one to kill Russell.  If Bill is gaining the ability to withstand sunlight to an extent he could have a confrontation with Russell in a building during the day and knock out a wall or window to expose Russell to the sun for the fraction of a second that it would require.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2010)

Not really liking the whole "Older = stronger" idea. Hope eric kills Russel so it shows age don't mean shit.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Not really liking the whole "Older = stronger" idea. Hope eric kills Russel so it shows age don't mean shit.



That's how it is in almost all vampire fiction, its not like True Blood made it up.  They get stronger the longer they're a vampire.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 10, 2010)

Werewolves are fodder, and it's strictly for convenience of plot in the TV series. Eric cautioned Sookie that is werewolves blah blah and blah, they could be a challenge for any vampire, even him. The only wolf not to look like an impotent loser is Alcide, who's being protected by the writing.


Tempproxy said:


> Yes yes all because *AB has a hard on for Bill/Moyer*, so wouldnt be surprised if he wrote something like that.



Boy, is this true. It makes Tuskiyomi's theory a realer possibility than it should be. It could happen, but I think Bill's plot is moving him more firmly towards Sookie's story and away from Russell, whose attention now should be fixed solely on Eric. Out of every TB character, if anyone's to kill Russell, I think it should be Eric, but I don't know how he's even going to pull that off. Might have to enlist Pam. He's going to think it through though, as opposed to rush in without regard for his own, like Bill has. Eric places an extremely high value on his own life and puts himself above anyone, in case that's eluded anyone.

On a completely unrelated note, I really hope they do the amnesia storyline and not fuck with it too much in the not so distant future.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 10, 2010)

Well done Eric you've killed his husband, now what the fuck do you intend to do about that vampire who is almost triple your age hunting you down?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Boy, is this true. It makes Tuskiyomi's theory a realer possibility than it should be.



Believe me not how I _want_ it to play out, just how it seems things are starting to go to me.

I'm hoping Eric gets to take him out in some badass fashion but i'm having trouble conceiving of a way for that to happen.  Russells greatest weakness is the sun due to his extreme age, but at Eric's age he wouldn't last very long himself.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 10, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Werewolves are fodder, and it's strictly for convenience of plot in the TV series. Eric cautioned Sookie that is werewolves blah blah and blah, they could be a challenge for any vampire, even him. The only wolf not to look like an impotent loser is Alcide, who's being protected by the writing.
> 
> 
> Boy, is this true. It makes Tuskiyomi's theory a realer possibility than it should be. It could happen, but I think Bill's plot is moving him more firmly towards Sookie's story and away from Russell, whose attention now should be fixed solely on Eric. Out of every TB character, if anyone's to kill Russell, I think it should be Eric, but I don't know how he's even going to pull that off. Might have to enlist Pam. He's going to think it through though, as opposed to rush in without regard for his own, like Bill has. Eric places an extremely high value on his own life and puts himself above anyone, in case that's eluded anyone.
> ...



Sounds interesting could you shed a bit more light in regards to that particular plot.


----------



## Sin (Aug 10, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Believe me not how I _want_ it to play out, just how it seems things are starting to go to me.
> 
> I'm hoping Eric gets to take him out in some badass fashion but i'm having trouble conceiving of a way for that to happen.  Russells greatest weakness is the sun due to his extreme age, but at Eric's age he wouldn't last very long himself.


Godric was willing to die in the sun and it still took a few seconds for him to light up. 

I don't think Russell/Eric would just explode from the sun, even if they are old, they would be fighting it with all their power.

Specially with their speed/strength, they could get themselves out of range, I'm fairly sure :3


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2010)

Sin said:


> Godric was willing to die in the sun and it still took a few seconds for him to light up.
> 
> *I don't think Russell/Eric would just explode from the sun, even if they are old, they would be fighting it with all their power.*
> 
> Specially with their speed/strength, they could get themselves out of range, I'm fairly sure :3



It took him a few seconds at sunrise which is when the sun is at its weakest and Russell is nearly 1,000 years older and thus far weaker towards it.  If Russell/Eric were exposed to the sun during its full strength in the day I doubt they would last very long.

As for "fighting it with all their power" what does that mean exactly?  It seems that older stronger vampires are much _more_ vulnerable to it not less.


----------



## Sin (Aug 10, 2010)

Well Godric hadn't fed in forever and was perfectly willing to die, his body didn't try to resist at all.

Yes, Eric/Russell would be vulnerable to the sun, but I don't think a bit of sunlight for a second would light them on fire. Russell and Godric led very different lives, there's no way of telling how long Godric went with only drinking minimal "survive" blood. Russell has never done that, his body should be much more resistant than Godric's was, even if he's older. Same with Eric.

"Fighting it with all their power" would be squirming and moving, trying to get out of wherever the sun is. Godric just stood there with open arms.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2010)

Sin said:


> Well Godric hadn't fed in forever and was perfectly willing to die, his body didn't try to resist at all.



We have no indication that that would accelerate their burning.  Again it seems like older=burns faster.



Sin said:


> Yes, Eric/Russell would be vulnerable to the sun, but I don't think a bit of sunlight for a second would light them on fire. Russell and Godric led very different lives, there's no way of telling how long Godric went with only drinking minimal "survive" blood. *Russell has never done that, his body should be much more resistant than Godric's was, even if he's older. Same with Eric.*



If you knock out a wall or a bunch of windows you could fill the room with a lot of sunlight which would be easily a few seconds of exposure.

As for his body should be "much more resistant" what are you basing that on?  The only statement we have to go on is Godric's statement of "it won't take long, not at my age" which states basically that their vulnerability to the sun is tied to their age.

Hence why Bill was able to stay in the sun for a few minutes where as Godric barely lasted seconds.  Russell being _significantly_ older should be more vulnerable not less.



Sin said:


> "Fighting it with all their power" would be squirming and moving, trying to get out of wherever the sun is. Godric just stood there with open arms.



Again Godric was exposed to the beginning rays of sunlight.  If you knocked out windows or walls during full daylight the sunlight would be significantly stronger.  I doubt "squirming and moving" is going to protect them from that.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 10, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> You what? Eric is older than Talbot so he is stronger. Talbot is  800+ So Eric has a Century and then some on him, Killing Talbot that way was probably the easiest and stealthiest way to do it.



is every1 forgetting that the Queen is older then Eric and yet Eric is stronger then her?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> is every1 forgetting that the Queen is older then Eric and yet Eric is stronger then her?



In the TV series her age is less than Erics.  Thus she is weaker.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 10, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> is every1 forgetting that the Queen is older then Eric and yet Eric is stronger then her?



Do you pay attention while watching the show?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 10, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Werewolves are fodder, and it's strictly for convenience of plot in the TV series. Eric cautioned Sookie that is werewolves blah blah and blah, they could be a challenge for any vampire, even him. The only wolf not to look like an impotent loser is Alcide, who's being protected by the writing.
> 
> 
> Boy, is this true. It makes Tuskiyomi's theory a realer possibility than it should be. It could happen, but I think Bill's plot is moving him more firmly towards Sookie's story and away from Russell, whose attention now should be fixed solely on Eric. Out of every TB character, if anyone's to kill Russell, I think it should be Eric, but I don't know how he's even going to pull that off. Might have to enlist Pam. He's going to think it through though, as opposed to rush in without regard for his own, like Bill has. Eric places an extremely high value on his own life and puts himself above anyone, in case that's eluded anyone.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Alan Ball confirmed that he is doing the Eric amnesia storyline.


----------



## Sin (Aug 10, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> We have no indication that that would accelerate their burning.  Again it seems like older=burns faster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The show has consistently shown that a vampire that has fed on blood > one that hasn't.

I don't see a reason why that wouldn't extend to sunlight resistance.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2010)

Sin said:


> The show has consistently shown that a vampire that has fed on blood > one that hasn't.
> 
> I don't see a reason why that wouldn't extend to sunlight resistance.



The show has consistently shown that older vampires > younger vampires yet their weakness to the sun grows with time.  Hell using that basis one could even argue that more blood augments their status as a vampire with time and thus might _increase_ their weakness to the sun as it increased their vampire strength.

I don't see any reason why drinking blood (the very thing that defines them as vampires) would make them more resistant to the sun.

And even if you could prove conclusively that it did do you really think that being well fed would offset a 1,000 year difference in age?


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 10, 2010)

imo I think Godric died like that because of a combination of things. He hasn't fed in forever, He wanted to die, Hes old, and finally he didn't try to resist at all.

Russell is a completely different case him being exposed to the sun while unwilling to die might not kill him as fast as it did Godric.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> imo I think Godric died like that because of a combination of things. He hasn't fed in forever, He wanted to die, Hes old, and finally he didn't try to resist at all.



Again why would feeding have an effect on their duration in the sun?  And even if it did do you really think being well fed can offset a 1,000 year age difference?



SasuOna said:


> Russell is a completely different case him being exposed to the sun *while unwilling to die* might not kill him as fast as it did Godric.



Why would what the vampire wants change how long they can survive the sunlight?  And again even if it could would that really offset 1,000 year age difference.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes, simply having the desire to die does not make the process more efficient and, conversely, wanting to _live_ does not lessen the possibility of death after suffering a bullet to the head.


----------



## Sin (Aug 10, 2010)

Tsuky is just preparing himself for when Bill sun-kills Russell 

God that would suck.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2010)

Sin said:


> Tsuky is just preparing himself for when Bill sun-kills Russell
> 
> *God that would suck.*



I agree, but the way things are going it seems to me to be whats going to happen.  Bill fighting to protect Sookie and his emerging resistance to the sun just seem to be moving it that way.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 10, 2010)

Simply drinking Sookies blood is proof enough at why Bill could withstand the sunlight..


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 10, 2010)

spaZ said:


> Simply drinking Sookies blood is proof enough at why Bill could withstand the sunlight..



This is what I had in mind considering he drank such a substantial amount of her blood, which apparently has unique properties.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2010)

spaZ said:


> Simply drinking Sookies blood is proof enough at why Bill could withstand the sunlight..



Yeah, even he seemed completely shocked at how well he was withstanding the sunlight.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2010)

Question is, does he need to drink Sookie until she dies to become a permanent daywalker?(making the sunlight immunity only temporary) 
Or does the immunity build up over time after every time he drinks from her?

The fairies/witches/whatever they are seem to think Bill is like a darkness so he might need to kill her? 

Or choose whether to kill her to become a daywalker?

Too many questions.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 10, 2010)

I think he just needs to drink a sufficient amount.
I mean at this point most of his blood is inside her at this point.
I say steal her light refers to killing her or something


----------



## Gabe (Aug 10, 2010)

Nathan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Ball confirmed that he is doing the Eric amnesia storyline.



that is good i was hoping for it to be happen in the show


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 10, 2010)

Rukia, don't worry. As long as a Tsukiyomi or I am around, sense will be spoken. Well, just Tsukiyomi. I think I'm too big an Eric dude (not a zealot; I don't trash Bill/Moyer for funsies).



Tempproxy said:


> Sounds interesting could you shed a bit more light in regards to that particular plot.



Well, good ol' Nathan just confirmed it for me, but I'll elaborate more if you'd like. Major spoilers, of course. Know how witches are going to be introduced next season? It involves that.


*Spoiler*: _Major spoiler_ 



In the books, Eric's hit with a terrible curse that leaves him with absolutely no memory of who he is or what he's done. He's a blank slate. He's not the cold, calculating, manipulative vampire who's entrenched in vampire politics. One night he's running down the road to Sookie's house, half naked, scared and hopelessly lost. Taking pity on him, and grateful for some of the things he's done for her, Sookie takes him in. After a few weeks, let's just say things get really, really hot. I can say more, but I think you've got an adequate picture. 






Nathan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Ball confirmed that he is doing the Eric amnesia storyline.



Seriously?! I just came oceans! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



If they switch Eric for Bill or something, I'm cutting myself. Not really. But this is one of the pivotal moments in Eric and Sookie's storylines.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 11, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Rukia, don't worry. As long as a Tsukiyomi or I am around, sense will be spoken. Well, just Tsukiyomi. I think I'm too big an Eric dude (not a zealot; I don't trash Bill/Moyer for funsies).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds great and all but on a true blood site I frequent they use the term "Bill is taking all of Erics" save, so how can Sookie be grateful when in truth Eric really hasn?t done a lot for her on the show.


----------



## olaf (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 11, 2010)

Remember guys if you gonna do if from the behind use a condom...

Reps!


----------



## The World (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 11, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> That sounds great and all but on a true blood site I frequent they use the term "Bill is taking all of Erics" save, so how can Sookie be grateful when in truth Eric really hasn’t done a lot for her on the show.



It's a fair description, if we're talking differences between the books and the show. Bill gets a lot more shine (too much shine for a vampire; the irony) in the TV series, in certain situations. But he's not just taking Eric's spotlight. He's also taken Sookie's too, recently. 
*Spoiler*: _Example_ 



Like the Lorena fight, Sookie looked weak and helpless, and Bill was there for the huge assist. Not how it went down in the books. Sookie actually soloed Lorena, while Bill was out of the picture. 




We'll see how it works out. At least we know Sookie's aware of how Eric's feelings, as shown when she epically threw it all back in his face two or three weeks back (seriously, that deep baritone she used while imitating him was hilarious). And Eric _did _send Hadley to warn her of Russell and Bill (who has to be guilty of _something_). Season isn't over, so we'll see how it plays out. But at the moment, I understand your thoughts on it. Eric hasn't really done a whole hell of a lot for her on TV. Most of the good he does for her is followed by something bad.


I'm betting that in the minds of most viewers, Anna Paquin was actually totally forgotten in that near exchange.


----------



## The World (Aug 11, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> It's a fair description, if we're talking differences between the books and the show. Bill gets a lot more shine (too much shine for a vampire; the irony) in the TV series, in certain situations. But he's not just taking Eric's spotlight. He's also taken Sookie's too, recently.
> *Spoiler*: _Example_
> 
> 
> ...



And that's a bad thing? 





FitzChivalry said:


> I'm betting that in the minds of most viewers, *Anna Paquin was actually totally forgotten in that near exchange*.



And that's a bad thing?


----------



## Sunako (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVqZSLitLRU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




say it , say it out loud.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Aug 11, 2010)

this should be an everyday show dammit.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 11, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> It's a fair description, if we're talking differences between the books and the show. Bill gets a lot more shine (too much shine for a vampire; the irony) in the TV series, in certain situations. But he's not just taking Eric's spotlight. He's also taken Sookie's too, recently.
> *Spoiler*: _Example_
> 
> 
> ...



Ana who?


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2010)

tera has got a lean body


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Tara should stop working out. She is like a monster for godsake. Too manly for a woman.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah she would look a lot better without all that muscle, not that she isnt sexy now but she has a Serena Williams vibe about her at the moment.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

Plus Tara as a character needs to fucking DIE.

Crazy runs in that family.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 12, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Yeah she would look a lot better without all that muscle, not that she isnt sexy now but she has a Serena Williams vibe about her at the moment.



her biceps look bigger than a lot of guys i know.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2010)

Bill cares about Sookie... I get it.  I'm not going to bitch about that.  What I will bitch about is how he abandoned Jessica at the end of the episode.  Russell injured her.  The last time he saw her, she was running for her life from a werewolf.  Why couldn't he make sure she was alright before the make-up sex with Sookie?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 12, 2010)

AP's ass looks so damn plump and nice when she's riding dick...but when she's dressed its nothin' but bleh


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 12, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Bill cares about Sookie... I get it.  I'm not going to bitch about that.  What I will bitch about is how he abandoned Jessica at the end of the episode.  Russell injured her.  The last time he saw her, she was running for her life from a werewolf.  Why couldn't he make sure she was alright before the make-up sex with Sookie?



Makers and their progeny are connected.  Russell was able to tell when Talbot was killed so I'd imagine that Bill would have been able to tell if Jessica were in any serious danger.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Makers and their progeny are connected.  Russell was able to tell when Talbot was killed so I'd imagine that Bill would have been able to tell if Jessica were in any serious danger.


I know all that.  I am suggesting that Bill wouldn't have been able to get there in time even if he knew she were in peril.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 12, 2010)

it was just a were wolf...those things are no more dangerous than hungry stray dogs.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> it was just a were wolf...those things are no more dangerous than hungry stray dogs.


Good point.  We have seen almost a dozen werewolves get killed this season.  It's been pathetic.  They need a Rise of the Lycans season to redeem themselves.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

I love when AP rides dick Boner. 

She needs a lesbian scene now. Preferably  with Jessica.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 12, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I know all that.  I am suggesting that Bill wouldn't have been able to get there in time even if he knew she were in peril.



I'm sure he would have been able to.  The werewolves like drinking V, he wouldn't have killed her he would have taken his time to drain her as much as possible which would have given Bill plenty of time to rush in.


----------



## pfft (Aug 14, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> her biceps look bigger than a lot of guys i know.



maybe you just know some pussy looking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) guys.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 14, 2010)

Black She-Hulk


----------



## Sassy (Aug 14, 2010)

Love True Blood always go over to my cousins house to watch it (since we don't have HBO)probably season 3 right now last episode that aired last week


----------



## Synn (Aug 14, 2010)

Can't wait for the new episode, tomorrow.


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2010)

Shits about to get epic


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 15, 2010)

Shit is good so far...WTF is jesu wearing

The convo they are having is seriously making me think Lafayette is gonna be big player next season

WTF is crystal......Hmmmm interesting...


----------



## LayZ (Aug 15, 2010)

"We will eat you after we eat your children." Just like Tyson used to say.


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2010)

Hooooooooooooooooooooly shit balls.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I knew he didn't die. But then he fucking shot him


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 15, 2010)

I think I speak for everyone when I say "God damn Russell!"


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2010)

Mediocre episode.  It focused on too many characters that I don't care about.

Very good hook ending though.  It's hard to imagine anyone would watch this episode and decide to not tune in next week.


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2010)

by far the best yet


----------



## illmatic (Aug 15, 2010)

Episode was average.

*Spoiler*: _Franklin_ 




Jason sploding Franklin was unexpected


.


----------



## Fierce (Aug 15, 2010)

Now, time for the weather.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 15, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Now, time for the weather.



THis was sooo epic it's gonna go down as a great Tv phrases!

Poor poor Franklin......damn......But Russle= Epic

We need to change the word Epic to Russell Egdington.

Example- Dude that was freaking Russel Egdinton!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Episode was average.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Franklin_
> 
> ...



One of the worst scenes in the entire show....

One of the best endings ever for the show though.


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2010)

shiki-fuujin said:


> THis was sooo epic it's gonna go down as a great Tv phrases!



"Everything ends... even the immortal."


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 15, 2010)

Eki said:


> "Everything ends... even the immortal."



That too I must say a lot of great phrases came out of that episode


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 16, 2010)

How on earth does this show stay so damn consistently good. Words cannot describe how badass Russell is.

Towards the end with the vamp girl in the car, I thought she was about to get killed. What happened was so much better. Hopefully they will tell us what Sookie is in the next episode.

In the last few episodes when the Authority was first mentioned, they seemed so dangerous. Somehow this episode made them seem a bit weaker to me. I hope more light is shed on them and we get to know what king of ages its members are


----------



## Frieza (Aug 16, 2010)

I am so excited.. 3 more episodes left. This is the best season so far. Eric is going to curbstomp Russell


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2010)

lol Russell overreacted just a weeeee bit


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 16, 2010)

I bet Tiffany didn't get to mention the forecast.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh snap what an episode, I will say it again but Russell is a fucking G. I couldn?t stop laughing at his final line and then the way his facial expression changed when he asked Tiffany to do the weather forecast.  Truly what an episode, Oh we finally found out how old Pam is 100yrs old she is younger than bill. And I love how Flanagan is a hypocrite just like human politicians, Bitch preaches the message of Tru Blood and then in her limo dines on some sexy naked bitch while chilling and shit.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2010)

"Eric killed my boyfriend... What would be an appropriate retaliation?"
"..."
"OH I KNOW! I'LL START A HUMAN-VAMPIRE WAR ON NATIONAL TV!"

Russell 

Also, bringing back Franklin just to have retard Jason kill him not only forever ruined Jason for me, but brought the episode down in a big way.

Krystal is beginning to get into Tara-level annoying. She needs to get her head ripped off now.

That whole storyline with the hillbillies needs to die in a fire. The only good part of that whole shit was Sam kicking that dude's ass.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 16, 2010)

I liked the Jessica and Hoyt moment. Hope there is more

Sam beating the shit out of that guy was out of character. I wonder what set him off. His brother must be really getting on his nerves. Tommy is getting really irritating. He and all the rednecks like Crystal and her family need to die off.

I wonder how the Authority is going to react to Russell. I imagine after the speech he gave, many vampires will side with him. He basically declared war between humans and vampires as well as between himself and the Authority. Shit just got real.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2010)

Russell is basically Magneto.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2010)

Sin said:


> "*Eric killed my boyfriend... What would be an appropriate retaliation?"
> "..."
> "OH I KNOW! I'LL START A HUMAN-VAMPIRE WAR ON NATIONAL TV!"
> 
> Russell *



Russell is clearly not in the right frame of mind, the guy is talking to a jar of Vampire goo clearly his flipped, so any illogical actions of his can be some what excused.



Sin said:


> "[
> Also, bringing back Franklin just to have retard Jason kill him not only forever ruined Jason for me, but brought the episode down in a big way.



This doesn?t make sense, I know it's your opinion and all that but why would it ruin Jason for you? I thought it was badass and the only reason it was possible to kill Franklin (who had served his purpose) was because he was arrogant.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I liked the Jessica and Hoyt moment. Hope there is more
> 
> *Sam beating the shit out of that guy was out of character. I wonder what set him off. His brother must be really getting on his nerves*. Tommy is getting really irritating. He and all the rednecks like Crystal and her family need to die off.
> 
> I wonder how the Authority is going to react to Russell. I imagine after the speech he gave, many vampires will side with him. He basically declared war between humans and vampires as well as between himself and the Authority. Shit just got real.



I think he was trying to prove to Tommy how Alpha he can be, Tommy is always putting him down in regards to his status and masculinity as well as just been fucking annoying.


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2010)

Sam beating the shit out of that old hillbilly was funny as hell. 

And Jason killing off Russell with wooden bullets and a boomstick was badass if you ask me.

I was like "WTF!?" 

Russell and the weather made this episode 11/10. pek


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







> Now, time for the weather. Tiffany?






Russell is the new Jesus.


----------



## hehey (Aug 16, 2010)

Holy shit!!, thet episode was pretty meh, but that ending made me lol so hard, the authority must be shitting themselves.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2010)

the episode was good the ending was just funny "Now, time for the weather."


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 16, 2010)

I stand by Tara forever now.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 16, 2010)

The end ...  


*Spoiler*: _3x10 Preview_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuxIQsi14ak&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 16, 2010)

Stupid how the psychopath came back to life, fucking plot hole, that doesn't make sense. Smashing in brains is the same as chopping off a head, which I'm last mistaken is another way vamps die.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 16, 2010)

I just laughed my ass off at the moment my cousin fell out of her seat when it ended.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 16, 2010)

So "the authority" which was played up by the magister as this all powerful force is just a bunch of douchebags in suits talking to people on web cams?  And they've been in power only for a few centuries?

Also what was the point of those swat-like guys with little patches of silver on their bodies?  Was it just me or did they seem to miss a bunch of spots like their throats?  We saw Godric 1,000 years ago move so fast he was a blur as he tore peoples throats out.  how are these guys a threat?

I have to say I've started liking Tara more, she's finally starting show some development as a character that I find interesting.  The way she stood up to Franklin was quite nice.

The hillbilly story really needs to end.  It was mildly interesting at first and has since gotten really annoying.  Crystal just needs to be cut from the show entirely.

The last scene with Russell was great, I'm just hoping "the authority" has some kind of retaliation in mind otherwise they'll end up a bigger disappointment than the werewolves.

Was anyone else hoping to see him kill that woman from the american vampire league?



R00t_Decision said:


> Stupid how the psychopath came back to  life, fucking plot hole, that doesn't make sense. Smashing in brains is  the same as chopping off a head, which I'm last mistaken is another way  vamps die.



Remember its magic, you can't apply normal physical logic to it.  There is no physical reason for them to explode like a water balloon when staked or burst into flames in the sun.  Its all magic which has its own rules and smashing someones head it isn't the same as cutting it off in that regard.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2010)

Also I agree with everyone disappointed by the authority.

I mean, Eric is older than them :/


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2010)

Sin said:


> Also I agree with everyone disappointed by the authority.
> 
> *I mean, Eric is older than them *:/



Lol No he isn?t, we actually don?t know how old the members of the authority are. All we know is that the authority itself was established 100yrs ago. For all we know members of the Authority could be millennium old some might even be older than Russell.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 16, 2010)

my girl Tara was on fire this episode 
Jason boomstick killing Franklin was funny he should have dodged though
Sam beating up an old hill billy was OOC but I guess hes got a chip on his shoulder
We need more Pam in true blood

Russell just excelled into the special kind of villain who does lulz worthy stuff

Not that much sookie and Bill this episode which was great

How come Russell didn't just kill Eric?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 16, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Lol No he isn’t, we actually don’t know how  old the members of the authority are. All we know is that the authority  itself was established 100yrs ago. For all we know members of the  Authority could be millennium old some might even be older than  Russell.



It thats the case then they did an _extremely _poor job of establishing that.  And if they are older than Russell why didn't he seem at all intimidated by them?



SasuOna said:


> Jason boomstick killing Franklin was funny he should have dodged though



Why would he have dodged?  He just went on a long tirade about how he would regenerate from any injury from the gun.  He didn't know the rounds were specifically designed to kill vampires.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It thats the case then they did an _extremely _poor job of establishing that.  And if they are older than Russell why didn't seem at all intimidated by them?



Exactly.

It's some group of shitty bureaucrats that got into power.

Russell should kill them all.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 16, 2010)

In these times there should be an hero 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO47Ac_do4M[/YOUTUBE]











In the end there's only one


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

I hope they regret killing off Godric. That is one thing they could have done differently than the book.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 16, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> I hope they regret killing off Godric. That is one thing they could have done differently than the book.



He was certainly the most interesting vampire.  He actually seemed very worldly and evolved.  Like he spent 2,000 years bettering himself.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It thats the case then they did an _extremely _poor job of establishing that.  And if they are older than Russell why didn't he seem at all intimidated by them?



 I thought it was established perfectly, there was no mention in regards to the age of the members of the authority. The only thing that was established was the fact the authority have only been around 100yrs. Russell might not be intimidated by the authority because he doesn?t know who the members are and how old they are.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 16, 2010)

What episode was it that Russell was wearing a cloak? I remember him killing Eric's parents in that episode as well. He reminds me of Madara, I want to make a Gif of it


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> What episode was it that Russell was wearing a cloak? I remember him killing Eric's parents in that episode as well. He reminds me of Madara, I want to make a Gif of it



4 episodes ago I believe


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 16, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I thought it was established perfectly, there was no mention in regards to the age of the members of the authority. The only thing that was established was the fact the authority have only been around 100yrs.



Established perfectly?  Its a committee of people sitting around on web cams without even face shots.  No names, no back story at all.  That doesn't really establish well "their so old and amazingly powerful that they rule all!!!!!".  Especially when at the same time mentioning they've only been in power a few centuries. 



Tempproxy said:


> Russell might not be intimidated by the authority because he doesn?t know who the members are and how old they are.



That doesn't make much sense.  Why not be at least _somewhat_ wary of a group of vampires powerful enough (at least politically) to rule over all other vampires unless you knew you were far superior to them?  Especially if their ranks are unknown, the fact that he had no info would me _more_ reason to fear them not less.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

Im calling it right now

The head vamp is 10k years old.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Established perfectly?  Its a committee of people sitting around on web cams without even face shots.  No names, no back story at all.  That doesn't really establish well "their so old and amazingly powerful that they rule all!!!!!".  Especially when at the same time mentioning they've only been in power a few centuries.




I think you are confused as to what we are talking about considering you just stated what I have been saying. When I said established I was referring to the amount of time the authority has been around as opposed to their age. It was another poster who made the claim that Eric is older than them and I stated we don?t know that, people are already making assumptions about the authority and how they are a let down and we have yet to see one member. Considering things were left ambiguous it's a case of wait and see as opposed to making statements like they are facts.



Tsukiyomi said:


> That doesn't make much sense.  Why not be at least _somewhat_ wary of a group of vampires powerful enough (at least politically) to rule over all other vampires unless you knew you were far superior to them?  Especially if their ranks are unknown, the fact that he had no info would me _more_ reason to fear them not less.



Well I think it's safe to say that Russell is outright crazy so taking caution despite who might be on the authority would be the task of a sane logical person as opposed to a insane, arrogant nut. Also when dealing with the magister when the magister went on to try and qualm the situation bringing up the authority, Russell made the statement of "who are the authority". I am fairly certain he doesn?t know much about them.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2010)

I said Eric was older than the authority, which is true.

I didn't say "Eric is older than every member of the authority"

Reading comprehension D:


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 16, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I think you are confused as to what we are talking about considering you just stated what I have been saying. When I said established I was referring to the amount of time the authority has been around as opposed to their age. It was another poster who made the claim that Eric is older than them and I stated we don’t know that, people are already making assumptions about the authority and how they are a let down and we have yet to see one member. Considering things were left ambiguous it's a case of wait and see as opposed to making statements like they are facts.
> 
> *Well I think it's safe to say that Russell is outright crazy* so taking caution despite who might be on the authority would be the task of a sane logical person as opposed to a insane, arrogant nut.



He seemed to have the presence of mind spending thousands of years manipulating human society subtly and evading vampire detection about his packs of v-infused werewolves. 

That indicates at least _some_ degree of logic and strategy to his actions.



Tempproxy said:


> Also when dealing with the magister when the magister went on to try and  qualm the situation bringing up the authority, Russell made the  statement of "who are the authority". I am fairly certain he doesn’t  know much about them.



I took that more as a "who the hell are you to tell me what to do?" more than a "who are their members?".

Regardless you have to admit they were very un-intimidating when we saw them sitting in front of the web cam.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2010)

Sin said:


> I said Eric was older than the authority, which is true.
> 
> I didn't say "Eric is older than every member of the authority"
> 
> Reading comprehension D:



My reading comprehension is great thank you, perhaps it is you who needs re-educating in regards to your vocabulary and the use of certain words. And I quote



Sin said:


> Also I agree with everyone disappointed by the authority.
> 
> I mean, Eric is older than *them* :/



Them being the key word, now maybe it was an error on your part but when you state them it simply leads to one conclusion and that is the fact that you are referring to a group of individuals. So again I state my reading comprehension is fine.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He seemed to have the presence of mind spending thousands of years manipulating human society subtly and evading vampire detection about his packs of v-infused werewolves.
> 
> That indicates at least _some_ degree of logic and strategy to his actions.



Yes his cunning and strategic, doesn’t make him any less arrogant and insane (even more so with the death of Talbot). The way he keeps stating his age I am guessing he doesn’t encounter older vamps on a daily basis which could have given him his air of superiority.



Tsukiyomi said:


> I took that more as a "who the hell are you to tell me what to do?" more than a "who are their members?".
> 
> *Regardless you have to admit they were very un-intimidating when we saw them sitting in front of the web cam*.



Granted they were un-intimidating but as I said it's rather ambiguous as we didn’t see their face or what they are like, so it's still all good AB to make them the biggest baddest badasses in True blood should he wish. I mean who would have thought Russell would turn out to be such a badass, when he rode in on his horse like a little fairy.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2010)

I doubt there are many if ANY ancient Vamps in the Authority

To me it seems like the sort of movement thought up by "new age" vamps in order to mainstream themselves with human culture...

the older vamps, more akin to demi-gods, have seen humanity evolve from huts to empires and back again...its doubtful they'd feel the need to live side by side with humans as equals when they clearly are not. Even Godric, a seemingly enlightened ancient, could care less about the AVL's political agenda.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 16, 2010)

I wish Russel would have given his opinion on Godric when Erik brought him up.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2010)

Havoc said:


> I wish Russel would have given his opinion on Godric when Erik brought him up.



they likely never met.

After all, Godric had been searching for the vamp who controls wolves alongside Eric for centuries...and clearly 2 minutes after ANYONE meets Russel you invariably run into a filthy wolf, so chances are high they didn't know each other.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 16, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> *Yes his cunning and strategic, doesn?t make him any less arrogant and insane *(even more so with the death of Talbot). The way he keeps stating his age I am guessing he doesn?t encounter older vamps on a daily basis which could have given him his air of superiority.



It doesn't?  How can you be cunning, strategic _and_ insane?  Coming up with a strategy spanning thousands of years would require at least a small degree of sanity wouldn't you say?

Otherwise he would have done something reckless _loooong_ before now.



Tempproxy said:


> Granted they were un-intimidating but as I said it's rather ambiguous as we didn?t see their face or what they are like, so it's still all good AB to make them the biggest baddest badasses in True blood should he wish. I mean who would have thought Russell would turn out to be such a badass, when he rode in on his horse like a little fairy.



At least with Russells entrance he appeared himself, he wasn't hiding behind a camera so no one could see him.

I would have found them much more impressive if they had Eric taken before them to give his statement similar to how the magister had Bill brought before him to answer for charges rather than having someone bring in web cams and serve as proxy.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I doubt there are many if ANY ancient Vamps in the Authority
> 
> To me it seems like the sort of movement thought up by "new age" vamps in order to mainstream themselves with human culture...
> 
> the older vamps, more akin to demi-gods, have seen humanity evolve from huts to empires and back again...its doubtful they'd feel the need to live side by side with humans as equals when they clearly are not. Even Godric, a seemingly enlightened ancient, could care less about the AVL's political agenda.



Well we would have to see but I find it unlikely that the be all end all on all Vampire matters wouldn?t have powerful enforcers to enforce their laws and rules when needed. I mean these people subjugated all Vamps and for a little while even Russell (An almost 3000yr old vamp) until his little rebellion. Besides the authority main goal might extend a little beyond equality, we have seen from this episode that even the poster child Nan Flannegan doesn?t practise what she preaches.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 16, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Well we would have to see but I find it unlikely that the be all end all on all Vampire matters wouldn?t have powerful enforcers to enforce their laws and rules when needed. I mean these people subjugated all Vamps and for a little while even Russell (An almost 3000yr old vamp) until his little rebellion. Besides the authority main goal might extend a little beyond equality, we have seen from this episode that even the poster child Nan Flannegan doesn?t practise what she preaches.



As we've seen with Flannegan they have teams of humans dressed in silver acting as their enforcers.

It doesn't take an ancient all powerful vampire to burn down the building you're sleeping in during the day.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It doesn't?  How can you be cunning, strategic _and_ insane?  Coming up with a strategy spanning thousands of years would require at least a small degree of sanity wouldn't you say?
> 
> Otherwise he would have done something reckless _loooong_ before now.



Well until a 100yrs ago he wasn’t bound by laws and rules, and yes he has been reckless and has messed up a few times over the years. Hence why Russell and Godric have caught a whiff of his trail over and over only to lose him. 




Tsukiyomi said:


> At least with Russells entrance he appeared himself, he wasn't hiding behind a camera so no one could see him.
> 
> I would have found them much more impressive if they had Eric taken before them to give his statement similar to how the magister had Bill brought before him to answer for charges rather than having someone bring in web cams and serve as proxy.



This wasn’t an introduction episode for them, I am sure some time down the line we will get that where we see each member and get that formal introduction. The reason it was done so informally was because Nan Flannegan had to be some where and probably couldn’t take the time to fly Eric all the way down to wherever they were.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> As we've seen with Flannegan they have teams of humans dressed in silver acting as their enforcers.
> 
> It doesn't take an ancient all powerful vampire to burn down the building you're sleeping in during the day.



Would that be before or after your werewolves rip their throat out? Granted werewolves seem to be fodder but let's just go with it.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> My reading comprehension is great thank you, perhaps it is you who needs re-educating in regards to your vocabulary and the use of certain words. And I quote
> 
> 
> 
> Them being the key word, now maybe it was an error on your part but when you state them it simply leads to one conclusion and that is the fact that you are referring to a group of individuals. So again I state my reading comprehension is fine.


Err, no?

I mentioned "the authority" one line above, saying "the authority" again would have been redundant.

Them very clearly referred to "the authority" that I had JUST spoken about. That's kind of what pronouns are there for.

Nice try on sounding educated though.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2010)

Sin said:


> Err, no?
> 
> I mentioned "the authority" one line above, saying "the authority" again would have been redundant.
> 
> ...



Not really going to get into one with you, your post wasn?t specific in what you meant it really doesn?t boil down to comprehension skills but a lack of clarification on your part. Anyway since you have clarified that's the end of that and yes I am educated.......you noticed?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 16, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Well until a 100yrs ago he wasn?t bound by laws and rules, and yes he has been reckless and has messed up a few times over the years. Hence why Russell and Godric have caught a whiff of his trail over and over only to lose him.



He would still have had to have hidden the fact that he was giving vampire blood to none vampires.  I doubt the rest of vampire society would have taken too kindly to that.

They seem to consider using their blood for anything other than procreation to be down right blasphemous.



Tempproxy said:


> This wasn?t an introduction episode for them, I am sure some time down the line we will get that where we see each member and get that formal introduction.* The reason it was done so informally was because Nan Flannegan had to be some where and probably couldn?t take the time to fly Eric all the way down to wherever they were.*



Unless you're saying she would have personally apprehended and transported Eric and Pam I don't see why the authority couldn't have sent someone else to grab him and bring him in.



Tempproxy said:


> Would that be before or after your werewolves rip their throat out? Granted werewolves seem to be fodder but let's just go with it.



The werewolves we've seen taken out with hand guns?  Good point, I forgot how wolves are the weapon of choice in the modern world.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 16, 2010)

lol Russel is too epic for this show. love the ending, "now u know how quick I can kill" made my day 

everything is great at the moment, this is the first time im more interested in the secondary characters rather then the primary characters, Jason's storyline is awesome.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 16, 2010)

lol @ Russel fans and Godric fans arguing on youtube





> @banmen0w Godric had it in him, though. Eric said it best when he told Russell that Godric's humanity got the best of him. He wanted vampires to evolve and fully integrate into society. He grew tired of being the monster the Russell is. That's just plain obvious.
> 
> @DrFinkelstein99 Yawn. This is a Russell video. Can we NOT talk about Godric for once?
> 
> banmen0w 2 hours ago


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2010)

anybody notice that Bill was about to make his bid for final villain this ep? 

He was about to munch down on that Fairy Queen before she pwnt his ass


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 16, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> anybody notice that Bill was about to make his bid for final villain this ep?
> 
> He was about to munch down on that Fairy Queen before she pwnt his ass



  I wish this comes through. Bill entire plan was to steal Sookie's light and become all powerful. Though he'll never be like Russell  Uchiha


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 16, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He was certainly the most interesting vampire.  He actually seemed very worldly and evolved.  Like he spent 2,000 years bettering himself.



funny how someone with a moral conscious and commits suicide is evolved.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I wish this comes through. Bill entire plan was to steal Sookie's light and become all powerful. Though he'll never be like Russell  Uchiha


he will in 2700 years


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 16, 2010)

Russell is bad-ass. Taking a piece of the spine of the news anchor on live television, then licking the blood, and threatening to eat human children


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 16, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> funny how someone with a moral conscious and commits suicide is evolved.



He actually changed from what he once was.  He was shown long ago to be basically a mindless savage who went around killing for fun.  In the modern day he had a reverence for life and was completely in control of himself and his impulses.

I'd call that evolved.  The fact that after 2,000 years he didn't want to continue to live as a being who survives by sucking life from others changes that how?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 16, 2010)

wow the authority dick fight in this forum is lame and pretentious. honestly kings and queens existed before the authority I honestly, honestly doubt that the authority will be revealed as something special any time soon.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 16, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He actually changed from what he once was.  He was shown long ago to be basically a mindless savage who went around killing for fun.  In the modern day he had a reverence for life and was completely in control of himself and his impulses.
> 
> I'd call that evolved.  The fact that after 2,000 years he didn't want to continue to live as a being who survives by sucking life from others changes that how?



godwick got bored of being 2000+ years old. he spent eric is 1000 years old, godwick spent 1700 years being a "mindless monster". he lives for 1000 more years, does nothing with his life besides be a sheriff, and offs himself when he is longer even that.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 16, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> He actually changed from what he once was. He was shown long ago to be basically a mindless savage who went around killing for fun. In the modern day he had a reverence for life and was completely in control of himself and his impulses.
> 
> I'd call that evolved. The fact that after 2,000 years he didn't want to continue to live as a being who survives by sucking life from others changes that how?



Didn't he have a preference for children? 
But yea, he basically called the existence of vampires an abomination. He's more perceptive of the dangers of vampires than Russell.
Russell doesn't seem to have changed even after 3000 years of existence. He seems to have always been blood craved and vampire-centric.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 16, 2010)

I KNOW ITS LATE.

BUT I JUST WATCHED THE EPISODE



OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


RUSSELL IS A MUTHAFUCKING BAWSE!!!!



BAWSE I TELL YA!!!!



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK! 

the episode was kinda mediocre (compared to preview episodes)  but damn, Russell is a bad ass. fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!


Imma have many dreams of Russell tonight.


Now time for the weather.. Tiffany!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 16, 2010)

I used to think Darth Sideous was bad-ass. Russell puts him to shame.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2010)

Let's talk about Sookie's blood.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



A large helping of it allowed Bill to bathe in sunlight without igniting into a fireball.  What do we see in the preview for the next episode?  Russell stakes Bill.  Theoretically, this problem another opportunity to see Sookie's blood at work.  Bill won't die from the stake and we will all learn something new.  




BTW, Bill is a fucking liar.  He followed Sookie's ancestors around for decades and he tried to tell her he did so to find out why Eric is interested in her?  What the fuck is that?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

Tera is ridiculously in shape


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2010)

wonder how russell will be taken down eric wants to take him out but russell is much older. maybe he will have to drink sookies blood it made bill a day walker for a bit imagine what it could do to eric sho is stronger then bill. maybe it will make him as stronger as russell.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2010)

Sookie blood apparently makes you resistant to staking too. If Russel finds out about that the world is fucked.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

Jesus Christ hoyts chick is mega short.

Standing blowjob short.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 17, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Sookie blood apparently makes you resistant to staking too. If Russel finds out about that the world is fucked.



Sookie blood seems to be an all in one, drink Sookie blood and become immune to the sun, drink Sookie blood and walk on water, drink Sookie blood and become immune to stakings. It should be Sookie blood as opposed to True Blood, she doesn?t even have to work anymore just start selling her blood.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 17, 2010)

I think sookie blood is the "true blood", her kind must have been hunted to near extinction.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2010)

Or she's just a fuckin' faerie.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 17, 2010)

who said fairys can't be hunted into near extinction?


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> I think sookie blood is the "true blood", her kind must have been hunted to near extinction.



You have a point.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 17, 2010)

damn, whatever sookie is, her kind is strong. but they seem to lack speed


----------



## Sunako (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 17, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> damn, whatever sookie is, her kind is strong. but they seem to lack speed



i almost think that vampires natural prey are sookie people, think about it. sookie can't read vampires mind. sookie is probably a half-ling so human protection rules like "vampires can't enter your house" probably applies to sookie, but considering the fact that if her people are fairies they normally don't dwell in houses or dwellings anyway for that rule to apply (free game). It is not uncommon for prey to have natural defenses to ward off or harm predators, sookie powers seem to display themselves when a supernatural threat appears, which explains why the wolf bitch in her human form didn't trigger anything. 

Also come to think of it the vampire skill set is obsessive considering the prey. werewolves are primary example, they are just a bit stronger than humans enough to give them a fighting advantage in human form but in wolf form wolves > humans. Of course an armed human stands a chance but in general nature probably can't evolve the werewolf fast enough to match humans technology. Vampires are just too much, moving at the speed of most sports cars, can tear a human in half literally and is damn near invulnerable to most injury. Funny being allergic to wood and silver is hilarous since those are the most common elements in the ancient world. Humans if they knew a vampire was around would actively hunt and kill it, and probably be successful at it, which probably accounts for the lack of really old vampires. A fairy? Lives in the woods so no protection at night. Probably wouldn't think to make weapons or use fire. So no way to kill a vamp during the day if they found one.

Oh and did i mention that drinking sookie's kind blood makes vampires day walkers. so 24 hour feeeeeeeeeeding time.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 17, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> i almost think that vampires natural prey are sookie people, think about it. sookie can't read vampires mind. sookie is probably a half-ling so human protection rules like "vampires can't enter your house" probably applies to sookie, but considering the fact that if her people are fairies they normally don't dwell in houses or dwellings anyway for that rule to apply (free game). It is not uncommon for prey to have natural defenses to ward off or harm predators, sookie powers seem to display themselves when a supernatural threat appears, which explains why the wolf bitch in her human form didn't trigger anything.
> 
> Also come to think of it the vampire skill set is obsessive considering the prey. werewolves are primary example, they are just a bit stronger than humans enough to give them a fighting advantage in human form but in wolf form wolves > humans. Of course an armed human stands a chance but in general nature probably can't evolve the werewolf fast enough to match humans technology. Vampires are just too much, moving at the speed of most sports cars, can tear a human in half literally and is damn near invulnerable to most injury. Funny being allergic to wood and silver is hilarous since those are the most common elements in the ancient world. Humans if they knew a vampire was around would actively hunt and kill it, and probably be successful at it, which probably accounts for the lack of really old vampires. A fairy? Lives in the woods so no protection at night. Probably wouldn't think to make weapons or use fire. So no way to kill a vamp during the day if they found one.
> 
> Oh and did i mention that drinking sookie's kind blood makes vampires day walkers. so 24 hour feeeeeeeeeeding time.



a good set of imagination u got there bro 

well it's true, that girl thinks Bill wants to steal Sookie's light, probably wanting to be a day walker. vampires seem to be interested in Sookie's kind, as her cousin said


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 17, 2010)

This just popped up in my head. When Jason was on V, one drop made him seriously hallucinate, and more than a drop resulted in him having a permanent boner that needed a needle stuck in it to be drained. 

How come other characters don't really experience these side effects. Sookie never hallucinates (She might have sex dreams, but Jason was seriously tripping on it), and when Tara drank Franklin's blood, all she gained was super strength. Nothing really out of the ordinary. V is supposed to be a super drug

Also, whoever drinks the V that Eric is selling for the Queen, wouldn't they have sex dreams about the Queen or whoever's blood it belongs to? Shouldn't they have a blood bond with he vamp who supplied it? 

Sookie should be high all the time with the amount of Bill's V in her system


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 17, 2010)

they have been hinting at jason being a were-something for a while now. werewolves go nuts when they drink V. whatever sookie is, her response to V is probably restricted to healing.


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Eki (Aug 17, 2010)

missing some viles of V


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 17, 2010)

is andy gonna drink that V?


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

Even Eric has a boner for Russell.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 17, 2010)

i love this!!


----------



## Eki (Aug 17, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> is andy gonna drink that V?



thats what i was thinking when i saw him grab the bag


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 17, 2010)

Andy on V... eww.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 17, 2010)

Only Russell comes close to Bill's greatness


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> is andy gonna drink that V?



I'm pretty sure he will.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 17, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Only Russell comes close to Bill's greatness



Joke?

Russell is a magnificent bastard who far surpasses bill in every regard


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2010)

so how will this effect vampires politically?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 17, 2010)

Rukia said:


> BTW, Bill is a fucking liar.  He followed Sookie's ancestors around for decades and he tried to tell her he did so to find out why Eric is interested in her?  What the fuck is that?



Haha, yeah, it was pretty egregious. He lied his ass off. He pinned it on Eric, of course, because Eric is a schemer and a dick, so it's easy to pin the bad stuff on him and have it be believable. I'm sure of it now; the Queen had Bill spy on Sookie to discover whatever it is she was, to have her power under Sophie-Anne's control. Of course, if Bill admits that, this relationship is pretty much done. And the fact that he's lied about it more than once is only making it worse for him. A lot of people think Bill's a perfect angel because of the measures he's taken to protect Sookie. But he's just as fucked up as the other vampires. Wait and see.

Quote of the episode:

_"Can you not make me a rapist?"_

_"Sorry! It was the best I could think of!"_


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 17, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Joke?
> 
> Russell is a magnificent bastard who far surpasses bill in every regard



Joke? Bill is the only immortal vampire in true blood, gets stake, walk in the sunlight and gets his blood drain and don't die. Bill is the most powerful vampire in the show.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 17, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Only Russell comes close to Bill's greatness



oh God, Alana


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2010)

russel's shoulder > bill


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 17, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Joke? Bill is the only immortal vampire in true blood, gets stake, walk in the sunlight and gets his blood drain and don't die. Bill is the most powerful vampire in the show.



When did bill get staked?


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 17, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Joke? Bill is the only immortal vampire in true blood, gets stake, walk in the sunlight and gets his blood drain and don't die. Bill is the most powerful vampire in the show.



lol is that why Bill got one shotted by Russel in 3x08? 

Russel is the strongest vampire, if Eric shat his pants about trying to kill him then wtf is Bill gonna do? and besides, Bill lost the fight anyway in 3x08.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 17, 2010)

You can hurt Bill but you can't kill him


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 17, 2010)

Bitches don't know bout my main character aura


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 17, 2010)

*


FUUUUUUCK THE AUTHORITAH!​*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2010)

eric and bill better team up:ho


----------



## Frieza (Aug 17, 2010)

Bill mastered the emo cry/walkaway built up emo hype master. I seen it when he walked out the hospital in episode 8.


----------



## Fierce (Aug 17, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> This just popped up in my head. When Jason was on V, one drop made him seriously hallucinate, and more than a drop resulted in him having a permanent boner that needed a needle stuck in it to be drained.
> 
> How come other characters don't really experience these side effects. Sookie never hallucinates (She might have sex dreams, but Jason was seriously tripping on it), and when Tara drank Franklin's blood, all she gained was super strength. Nothing really out of the ordinary. V is supposed to be a super drug
> 
> ...



I thought about this a long time ago. Only answer I could come up with is there's a difference between drinking it straight from the source and drinking it from a vial(or whatever) after it's been stagnant for a while.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2010)

or maybe it depends on the person?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 17, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> or maybe it depends on the person?



That's what I'm thinking.  I remember Lafayette saying something about how a young vampires blood is different than an older vampires blood.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 17, 2010)

i have a question but it. spoiler though

*Spoiler*: __ 



so is the red neck girl jason is trying to save a werewolf or a were panther that turns jason in to one.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 17, 2010)

Fierce said:


> I thought about this a long time ago. Only answer I could come up with is there's a difference between drinking it straight from the source and drinking it from a vial(or whatever) after it's been stagnant for a while.



But didn't Jason and his psycho hippy V addicted girlfriend who got killed drink it directly from the source when they kidnapped that gay vampire?


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't remember them being trippy after they drank from fat vampire. I remember them being crazy and horny and fucking each other afterward......I think.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 17, 2010)

Jason was definitely tripping out at one point as well.

But I am here to post love for Russell's recent epic trolling. Russell is the greatest of all time.


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

I miss Lizzy Caplan though.


----------



## Sin (Aug 19, 2010)

True Blood needs some black vampires.

I want some 10k year old African vampires to start wrecking shit.


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i have a question but it. spoiler though
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



i dont think a panther but she did say her Kin this last episode.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Crystal's true nature in the books, and what happens to Jason_ 



In the books, Crystal and the people of Hotshot are werepanthers, and Jason gets abducted and turned into one.




By the way, yay Bill and Sookie are back together, doing it like nothing's ever happened. But when is Sookie going to question Bill about screwing Lorena? Seriously. Just saying.


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2010)

kind of gay i have to say.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 19, 2010)

The spoiler or the fact that Bill's infidelity has gone on completely forgotten and unquestioned by Sookie?


----------



## Synn (Aug 19, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> By the way, yay Bill and Sookie are back together, doing it like nothing's ever happened. But when is Sookie going to question Bill about screwing Lorena? Seriously. Just saying.



Agreed. 

How could you forget _that_, Sookie?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 19, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> By the way, yay Bill and Sookie are back together, doing it like nothing's ever happened. But when is Sookie going to question Bill about screwing Lorena? Seriously. Just saying.



If she can forgive him almost killing her and lying to her I don't think she'd have trouble with that.  Especially when she actually saw them together Lorena ended up having to torture Bill for trying to save Sookie.


----------



## Sin (Aug 22, 2010)

TV.com's summary:


*Spoiler*: _Just in case_ 



Sookie is warned about the dangers she will have to deal with. Dark  memories surface for Sam. Arlene must ask Holly for help while Jason  faces unexpected dealings with Tara and Crystal. Jesus' interest in V's  qualities is aroused. Russell vows to inflict punishment on his enemies.  After precautions, Eric satisfies a wish.


Eric satisfies a wish? I'll miss you Russell


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 22, 2010)

Guys, I'm already stroking it in anticipation of tonight's ep


----------



## Synn (Aug 22, 2010)

Can't wait to watch it


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What intrigues me about this episode was how sookie and bill didn't even bother asking jason who's blood was on him


----------



## Gabe (Aug 22, 2010)

this episode was good and crystal finally showed what she was to jason.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2010)

I like the idea of were panthers better than the wolves


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 23, 2010)

That's how I want Sookie.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2010)

lol, in a basement


----------



## LayZ (Aug 23, 2010)

The best part of the episode was when Eric got real.

"You mean less than nothing to me you gold-digging whore!" 

So real.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 23, 2010)

Eki said:


> lol, in a basement



Chained in a basement


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 23, 2010)

fuck yeah i'm right bitches.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2010)

Werepanther is badass.

How casual they were about the fairy thing was hilarious.

Gangster Sam was more than hilarious.

Also, is it just me or are werewolves and werepanthers basically just inefficient shifters? I mean, shifters can turn into wolves and panthers too, and pretty much anything else they want as long as the shifter is good enough to pull it off.

I wish True Blood had Underworld's budget. Now those were awesome werewolves.

Eric being emo today was not acceptable.

Russell being emo today was awesome.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 23, 2010)

lol at fairies being rapists. Hope we get more info on them. 

I liked that Hoyt punched Tommy and just kept on walking as if nothing happened. That was a dick move turning into a dog and going after him. They are really setting Tommy up to be an ass.

Sam becoming unhinged is nice, but honestly he is just not that entertaining. At least we know he is hardcore killing that dude with a gun. 

Werepanthers look badass. Hope they are not as useless as the wolves though. They do seem to share the same IQ as the wolves, so I am not expecting much, but I hope that they are more powerful

Ending was lulz worthy. I wonder what Eric plans to do with Sookie. Bill is probably gonna get his ass handed to him by Eric when he comes to rescue her


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 23, 2010)

It seems everytime Eric makes progress with Sookie he then does something to take another hundred steps backwards. And that Hoyt and Jessica scene was hot, I want someone to hardcore bang Jessica True Blood style because all Hoyt will ever do is make love to her.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2010)

A point to the Lafayette's romance story sure is nice, but I can feel the plot ball slipping from Tara already.
The theory holds. Between that whole family only one of them can be relevant at the time


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2010)

I also liked jessica punting Tommy to the other side of the forest.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2010)

ezxx said:


> Sam's background is lol.


Sam is a far more complex character than I ever realized.

Tommy is lucky Jessica didn't break his back.  She could have done so easily.

It seems like Eric will be pretty badass next week.  Watch the episode promo again.  Eric is walking in the sunlight.  Russell is lifting cars.  Business is about to pick up.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 23, 2010)

looks like eric will take sookies blood next week to take on russell but it seems he may fail cause in the preview it looked like russell was going to bite sookie to.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2010)

Sin said:


> Werepanther is badass.
> 
> How casual they were about the fairy thing was hilarious.
> 
> ...


i think the people said that they didn't want to do it like Underworld.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2010)

I like them in that form much better :3


----------



## John (Aug 23, 2010)

Hoyt's falcon punch to Tommy was . I especially liked how he kept walking afterwards, like he expected Tommy to be KO'ed/dead.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 23, 2010)

Sin said:


> Werepanther is badass.
> 
> How casual they were about the fairy thing was hilarious.
> 
> ...



I've never seen underworld, were the werewolves CGI? I know in True Blood the wolves they use are the real thing. Not sure about the panther though....


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Underworld werewolves are like a cross between man and wolf, they're also about equal with vampires in terms of strength, if not intelligence.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2010)

This should give you a good idea of how badass werewolves were in Underworld

[YOUTUBE]1jtb53JaVkk[/YOUTUBE]

There's a scene where one of them gets pwned by a vampire, but that was like the Russell of that movie.


----------



## handofjustice (Aug 23, 2010)

Sin said:


> This should give you a good idea of how badass werewolves were in Underworld
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1jtb53JaVkk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> There's a scene where one of them gets pwned by a vampire, but that was like the Russell of that movie.



If that video was meant to show how "badass" the underworld werewolves are then you my friend fail. A majority of clips in that video is of them getting served.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2010)

handofjustice said:


> If that video was meant to show how "badass" the underworld werewolves are then you my friend fail. A majority of clips in that video is of them getting served.


They survive bullets, fight on par with vampires, and slaughtered a train full of super-old vampires. Not to mention they're actually half-man half-wolf.

Hell of a lot better than True Blood wolves


----------



## handofjustice (Aug 23, 2010)

Sin said:


> They survive bullets, fight on par with vampires, and slaughtered a train full of super-old vampires. Not to mention they're actually half-man half-wolf.
> 
> Hell of a lot better than True Blood wolves



Yahhhhhhhhhhhhh oh.......


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2010)

Too bad Underworld as a series is incredibly shite.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Aug 23, 2010)

this episode had so many awesome moments omg.


Eric telling off Yvetta was fucking epic and then the kiss between him and Sookie and then him locking her up was too  Oh Eric.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2010)

Werewolves aren't supposed to be badass though.  They are usually weaker than vampires.  They work for vampires in almost all fictional material that I have come across.  I like the way they are characterized in True Blood.  They should be pathetic!

I can't get over how badass Eric looks in the promo for next week.  Taunting Bill = win.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Tyrion (Aug 23, 2010)

holy shit so Russel is the strongest vampire on the planet? 

this dude is gonna fuckin own every1


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 23, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Werewolves aren't supposed to be badass though.  They are usually weaker than vampires.  They work for vampires in almost all fictional material that I have come across.  I like the way they are characterized in True Blood.  They should be pathetic!


Screw you fang banger.

Garou for life


----------



## Gabe (Aug 23, 2010)

bill said that vampires were the one to kill of the fairy's wonder if russell was one of the vampires who did this.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 23, 2010)

Are vampires the strongest in the supernatural community in this show. It seems that way right now. You could say a maenad is stronger, but we don't know how Russell or any old vamp would have dealt with her. Fairies seem like they can be a threat with their white light attack, but that is more of a stun an opponent thing, and they are not fast.

Hopefully we will get another supernatural species that is powerful. One that the vampires themselves fear


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd say Maenads are stronger, or at least, not something vamps can kill.

They can only die if they fall in love. I don't see how more speed/power would get around that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> bill said that vampires were the one to kill of the fairy's wonder if russell was one of the vampires who did this.


No.  A few episodes ago he asked her, "what are you?"  He asked her this even though he knew about her telepathy and her ability to create that light out of her hands.  Sophie-Ann knew more about Sookie than Russell.

It appears that this will change in the next episode.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2010)

eric tell it like it is, gold digger trying to cut in front of pam


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2010)

Check out the promo for next week.  Russell lifts a car when Bill and Sookie are trying to escape.  It looks like Eric is standing with him.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 23, 2010)

Rukia said:


> No.  A few episodes ago he asked her, "what are you?"  He asked her this even though he knew about her telepathy and her ability to create that light out of her hands.  Sophie-Ann knew more about Sookie than Russell.
> 
> It appears that this will change in the next episode.



oh yeah then i wonder if any of the vamps involved in killing the fairys are alive. vamps probably killed fairys to become day walkers. with sookie who is not full fairy a vamp can only last a few seconds in the sun. a full blooded fairy is probably the main key for a vamp to be a day walker for a while. eric needs to full a full blooded fairy to kill russell.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 24, 2010)

*Eric*: _Your Majesty, look over there, its Talbot!_

*Russel*: _What? Where?!_

*Eric*: _*stab* *stab* *kill* *kill*_

*season 4 preview of TB*: Lafayette sticks a bone through his nose and becomes a witch doctor!


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 24, 2010)

is it just me or that punch from Hyot was a bit, too fast? i mean, tommy was just walking and then BAM! straight on the fucking face and Hyot keeps walking away 

epic shit though


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't even anymore.


----------



## The World (Aug 24, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> eric tell it like it is, gold digger trying to cut in front of pam



Those whores when will they ever learn?


----------



## Sunako (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Scholzee (Aug 24, 2010)

Great episode  damn had everythign nearly


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 24, 2010)

An ok episode, its kind of sad how much Russell's mind has shattered in such a short period of time.

I'm also getting sick of Sookie stupidly walking head first into stupidly dangerous situations.  She knows werewolves and a 3,000 year old vampire are after her yet she's just out and about in Fangtasia where she has no protection.



Rukia said:


> Werewolves aren't supposed to be badass though.  They are usually weaker than vampires.  They work for vampires in almost all fictional material that I have come across.  I like the way they are characterized in True Blood.  They should be pathetic!



They were built up by people like Sam.  Given this air like they were these terrible dangerous things to be avoided at all costs.  Even if they are weaker than vampires they shouldn't be getting taken down by the likes of Sookie.  And Jessica when she was half dead shouldn't have been able to take down a werewolf infused with Russells blood.


----------



## Reisorr (Aug 24, 2010)

I watched all true blood episodes in 3 days, and today I watched the latest ( s03e10 ). I have to say that the quality for me has somehow lowered in the seasons.

Why are there no more permanent nice characters introduced, like new waitresses, friends, whatever. Everything is supernatural or betraying. 

when Sam took Tommy with him I really thought it was going to be a sweet brotherly relationship, but nah, it seems that Tommy is a somewhat twister and Sam will have to confort him about this. Now that Crystal, I bet she's going bring trouble aswell. I wonder what is she though, she was a panther but had wierd eyes like werewolves. Shapeshifters didn't seem to be out of the ordinary when they shift. It'd be nice if they introduced new characters like Arlene or Terry, who are nice.

I also wonder how strong are these authority characters, I mean, they seem to fuck around with everyone. When I saw Godrick in that flashback when he turned Eric, I really thought he was going to be a really fucking badass vampire. His tattoos were badass. And then this PR woman said "I should just drain all of you" -- the fuck ? Eric & Godrick should just wtfpwn her. I mean seriously, how strong could they possibly be ? I wish there would be some more explanation done, I mean, it seems Eric is the strongest, then Godrick, and now Russel who is nearly 3k years old.

Would be nice if they focused more on the vampires/supernaturals. I am really getting tired of Sookie&co except for Jason ofc, he's a funny guy. Sookie's making such dumb shit that it's irritating. Reminds me of heroes which I loved at first and quit by 3rd season. Bill said some vampires can turn into a bat. Would be nice if they introduced some of these "special vampires". 

Anyway, they showed Lousiana and Mississippi right now, but Eric, Godrick, Russell, the latter have been called strongest of the New World. I wonder, who are the other sheriffs and vampires over the big big NA ? or what are the vamps like in South America or even Europe. In general I'd like to see more of the "True Blood" world/setting and less of some fairy bullshit. I don't know, maybe I am expecting too much from this, it does seem to be built up on a vamp/human love story. ~_~

And if that werewolf bodyguard gets some romance with Sookie then I will be really pissed, that's like Shitlight as serial.

My favourite character currently is Eric, well, actually, I liked him since he was introdouced, and the fact that he was a Viking makes it even more badass. Tall, well built vampire with badass attitude and who's old enough not to get owned by random fodders. <3. 

I don't really see where are they trying to take this story. BillxSookie forever ?  Vampires coexist with human race ? I don't know. I seriously hope it's not going to end soon and that they don't fucking make it short or end because of whatever the ratings are. 


Oh and if you wonder what kind of vampire stories or fiction I like then -> I liked "Interview with the Vampire" "Queen of the Damned" which are movies based on Anne Rice's stories, if I recall correctly. I also like the "World of Darkness" setting alot. Underworld is pretty nice aswell, if you disregard the ending for UW1&2. UW3 is just awesome though.


I am from Estonia btw, and Yvetta speaks russian, lol. But it's kinda realistic, since most sluts/hookers/whatever the fuck that call themself Estonian are just the people who can't even speak a word of our language. We speak estonian, not russian. It's a shame that russian sluts ruin our name over the world. Estonian names are NOTHING like slavic.


Sorry if my post is kind of confusing, wrote this in Quick Reply so might've repeated or done god knows what.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 24, 2010)

*Quote of the episode:* _Dem fuckers is a whole new generation of trash._ 
_- Lafayette_

Pretty solid episode. Featured a surprising amount of Eric/Sookie, more hints about Bill's mendacity, some fallout from Russell's public...transgressions. Tara segments have been pretty good the last couple of episodes. I like where it's headed with, meeting Jason's plot segment head on. I'm not quite sure what to feel about the little love triangle it seems they're setting up with Jason, the werepanther Crystal, and Tara. Both girls are seriously fucked up, so have fun choosing. Sam's past was interesting. Is there anyone on True Blood who isn't a killer of some sort? Also, if Eric wants to get anywhere with Sookie, it would probably be wise to follow a good act with another good act, instead good/bad. Imprisoning her and locking her down in that basement probably won't help things. I am liking his inner conflict though. Oh, and he's still a douche.


> I'm also getting sick of Sookie stupidly walking head first into stupidly dangerous situations. She knows werewolves and a 3,000 year old vampire are after her yet she's just out and about in Fangtasia where she has no protection.


Like a broken record, isn't it? Well, the only thing I can offer here was your own response to me a page or two back about why Sookie hasn't even mentioned Bill's infidelity. She rushed to Fangtasia because her strong desire to learn why her current boyfriend shouldn't be trusted (and maybe perhaps because some small part of her wanted to see Eric too). Bill and her love (or the idea of it) for him neatly explains why she's acting rashly so much. She needs a strong practicality injection.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 24, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure what to feel about the little love triangle it seems they're setting up with Jason, the werepanther Crystal, and Tara. Both girls are seriously fucked up, so have fun choosing.



I think Tara is going to kill Crystal as payback for Jason killing her bo.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 24, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> is it just me or that punch from Hyot was a bit, too fast? i mean, tommy was just walking and then BAM! straight on the fucking face and Hyot keeps walking away
> 
> epic shit though


Tommy is my boy but he cant fight for shit when he isnt a dog


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 24, 2010)

^ shoulda turned into a bear


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 24, 2010)

im just wondering where the lafayette story is heading towards


----------



## Serp (Aug 24, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> im just wondering where the lafayette story is heading towards




Wizards! Gay Wizards EVERYWHERE!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 24, 2010)

judging from the few bits n pieces ive gathered from the people who have read books I assume that Lafayette's story is gonna tie into Erics story. The one were he supposedly loses his memory...I guess a witch is gonna cast a spell on him or some shit.


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

Introducing new races :3


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 24, 2010)

Mages are always superior


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 24, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ shoulda turned into a bear



Yeah I don't know why shifters fear werewolves.  Shouldn't they be able to turn into bears, lions, tigers, komodo dragons or any number of creatures more dangerous than wolves.


----------



## Sin (Aug 24, 2010)

Shifters could be pretty powerful if they didn't all have a weird boner for dogs.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 24, 2010)

They could turn into a fly and fly away from werewolves


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

Sin said:


> Shifters could be pretty powerful if they didn't all have a weird boner for dogs.



lol, yea wtf is up with that


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 24, 2010)

ezxx said:


> Don't shifters have difficulty with transforming into certain animals?



I don't know if that was ever mentioned but the fact that we have seen Sam turn into something as small as a fly and as large as a bull would indicate he has significant range.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 24, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yeah I don't know why shifters fear werewolves.  Shouldn't they be able to turn into bears, lions, tigers, komodo dragons or any number of creatures more dangerous than wolves.



i'm guessing shifters get outnumbered by werewolves. and sam don't fear a werewolf otherwise he would have shit his pants when he smelled a werepanther. He simply doesn't like being associated with them.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 24, 2010)

Sam beng afraid of a WERE anything doesn't make sense. Turn into an Elephant...


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

That must be extremely hard


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 24, 2010)

> Supernatural charm(s): Can turn into any animal he sees before he changes. He can't control shifting during a full moon. However, Sam can shift any other time as long as he wills it. But it's more difficult and takes longer. Being a Shape-shifter he can heal quickly.




Not sure If its true


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 24, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> i'm guessing shifters get outnumbered by werewolves. and sam don't fear a werewolf otherwise he would have shit his pants when he smelled a werepanther. He simply doesn't like being associated with them.



He did look like he was about to shit himself when the werepanther came in until he finally reached his breaking point.

It just seems to me like shifters power is being really downplayed.  I'm imagine packs of shifters would make better minions than the werewolves Russell has.  Especially infused with V.

Though its entirely possible Russell wouldn't have been able to find enough shifter willing to serve him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 24, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sam beng afraid of a WERE anything doesn't make sense. Turn into an Elephant...



were's outnumber shifters. hence not wanting to fuck with people who out number you would be preferable. but I don't remember sam ever being scared of a shifter he was mad that sookie called him a werewolf.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 24, 2010)

> Supernatural charm(s): glamour, tissue regeneration, super-human strength and speed, healed Sookie with his blood, his voice- dark, cold and smooth, like spring water flowing over cool stones, prettiest thing on the earth, sexiest vampire ever.



 from the same website so I doubt its true though I agree


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 24, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He did look like he was about to shit himself when the werepanther came in until he finally reached his breaking point.
> 
> It just seems to me like shifters power is being really downplayed.  I'm imagine packs of shifters would make better minions than the werewolves Russell has.  Especially infused with V.
> 
> Though its entirely possible Russell wouldn't have been able to find enough shifter willing to serve him.



i didn't get that impression.


----------



## Sin (Aug 24, 2010)

Guy with a gun comes up to a shifter.

Shifter turns into a fly.

Shifter flies over guy with gun (who can't shoot him)

Shifter turns into an elephant.

Dead guy with gun.

---

Shifters have an awesome power, if only they'd use it.


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

quite the creativity


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 24, 2010)

sam hates being a shifter...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 24, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> were's outnumber shifters. hence not wanting to fuck with people who out number you would be preferable. but I don't remember sam ever being scared of a shifter he was mad that sookie called him a werewolf.



fuck being outnumbered; Shifter just needs to go to a natural history museum and learn some Dinosaur forms..next time that flea ridden were pack starts some shit just go T-Rex on his ass.


----------



## The World (Aug 24, 2010)

I thought Sam was horrible with his acting when crying over his shot half dying girlfriend.

Then he manned up and shot that asshole boyfriend and I was like  Fuck yeah!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2010)

Sin said:


> Shifter turns into a fly.
> 
> Shifter flies over guy with gun (who can't shoot him)


Have you forgotten of a certain Morgan Freeman movie?  Don't forget about Wanted, fool!


----------



## Sin (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't compare Morgan motherfucking Freeman to those hillbillies on True Blood


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2010)

don't a shifter have to touch/ examine the animal and have experience with it before shifting? atleast thats what i think sam said, i'm not sure though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 24, 2010)

ezxx said:


> I thought Sam mentioned that he had difficulty with transforming into certain creatures during the first (or maybe second) season, but I may be mistaken.



I don't recall him saying that.  The only thing I recall him saying about difficulty was about how it was hard to fly when he turned into animals with wings.



~Gesy~ said:


> don't a shifter have to touch/ examine the animal  and have experience with it before shifting? atleast thats what i think  sam said, i'm not sure though.



I thought it just had to be something he's seen?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 24, 2010)

Funny thing is, Charlaine Harris' werewolves look down on shifters and other were-animals because they don't feel they're pure were-animals. On True Blood, they're in no sort of position to act all haughty, the way they've been getting owned, time and again. With a shape-shifter's ability to diversify alone, they should be high up on the supernatural food chain. Dude, they can turn into lions.  Sam did it once, in the books.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> sam hates being a shifter...


Sam and Tara can't catch a break.  I think they have been the most consistently miserable characters.  They should seriously consider moving out of Louisiana.  Stupid Saints fans.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 24, 2010)

Reisorr said:


> Why are there no more permanent nice characters introduced, like new waitresses, friends, whatever. Everything is supernatural or betraying.
> 
> Anyway, they showed Lousiana and Mississippi right now, but Eric, Godrick, Russell, the latter have been called strongest of the New World. I wonder, who are the other sheriffs and vampires over the big big NA ? or what are the vamps like in South America or even Europe. In general I'd like to see more of the "True Blood" world/setting and less of some fairy bullshit. I don't know, maybe I am expecting too much from this, it does seem to be built up on a vamp/human love story. ~_~
> 
> ...



I just quoted the parts that I wanted to mention.

In the first paragraph that I quoted, you mentioned why no normal characters are introduced. They just introduced a new character (Holly) as a waitress, and really, her and Jesus look pretty normal to me (even though they've both been hinted at being associated to witchcraft, but really what can they do with witchcraft). Also, the show follows the books, if no normal character are introduced in the books, why would they introduce a normal character into the show which follows the books? (albeit loosely).

For the second part that I quoted, True Blood is based on the Southern Vampire Mysteries, which deals with stories set primarily in the south, so I'm sure that is the reason why no European vamps will be introduced.

Speaking of Anne Rice, did you know she mentioned that she really loves True Blood and she loves Bill as a vampire, and his relationship with Sookie, calling it pure (something she thinks is rare with vampires).


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

it would be nice too some other stronger vamps :0


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2010)

Eki said:


> it would be nice too some other stronger vamps :0


It's pretty easy to fap to the memory of Godric.  Most True Blood fans seem to do so.

More strong vamps are on the way.  They introduce more of them every season.  The King of Nevada and the King of Arkansas are a couple we can expect to see in the near future.


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

Next season


----------



## handofjustice (Aug 25, 2010)

Rukia said:


> It's pretty easy to fap to the memory of Godric.  Most True Blood fans seem to do so.
> 
> *More strong vamps are on the way*.  They introduce more of them every season.  The King of Nevada and the King of Arkansas are a couple we can expect to see in the near future.



Yes yes that would be true except for the fact that Eric called Russell the strongest Vampire on the planet.


----------



## Reisorr (Aug 25, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I just quoted the parts that I wanted to mention.
> 
> In the first paragraph that I quoted, you mentioned why no normal characters are introduced. They just introduced a new character (Holly) as a waitress, and really, her and Jesus look pretty normal to me (even though they've both been hinted at being associated to witchcraft, but really what can they do with witchcraft). Also, the show follows the books, if no normal character are introduced in the books, why would they introduce a normal character into the show which follows the books? (albeit loosely).
> 
> ...


Atleast someone took time to read my thoughts and even reply to them. I completly forgot about Holly, sorry. I know that it's based on the books, but I do not know to what extent. It's not rare when show differs from books by storyline. I just dislike it how everyones lives get more fucked up by getting friends who betray them or try to kill them. 

I don't know anything about the "Southern Vampire Mysteries" except for the name. I'm not sure if the series is sold in my local book store or even available in library. So yeah. I like the way vampire society is there, the hierarchy and so on. I'd like to see the SVM world more expanded. 

I think I've heard somewhere about Anne Rice loving True Blood, but I didn't know anything more specific.


----------



## Sin (Aug 25, 2010)

handofjustice said:


> Yes yes that would be true except for the fact that Eric called Russell the strongest Vampire on the planet.


He also once called Godric the oldest vampire in the new world (America). 

He's been wrong before, and he made the statement when he's scared shitless that a 3000 year old vampire wants his head on a stick.

Stronger vampires will come in time as the story requires them. Russell won't be the oldest vampire we're introduced to, that's for sure.


----------



## handofjustice (Aug 25, 2010)

Sin said:


> He also once called Godric the oldest vampire in the new world (America).
> 
> He's been wrong before, and he made the statement when he's scared shitless that a 3000 year old vampire wants his head on a stick.
> 
> Stronger vampires will come in time as the story requires them. Russell won't be the oldest vampire we're introduced to, that's for sure.



This isn?t a Shonen there obviously has to be a cap on the vamps age, What bill is a 100+ while Eric is a 1000. All you really need as antagonist vamp is people above them. So vamps around the age of 1000+ should make sufficient vamp antagonists.


----------



## Sin (Aug 25, 2010)

handofjustice said:


> This isn’t a Shonen there obviously has to be a cap on the vamps age, What bill is a 100+ while Eric is a 1000. All you really need as antagonist vamp is people above them. So vamps around the age of 1000+ should make sufficient vamp antagonists.


I was just debunking your "Eric said this so no one will be stronger than Russell" argument, not arguing whether or not it'd be good for the story.


----------



## Bart (Aug 25, 2010)

Sin said:


> He also once called Godric the oldest vampire in the new world (America).
> 
> He's been wrong before, and he made the statement when he's scared shitless that a 3000 year old vampire wants his head on a stick.
> 
> *Stronger vampires will come in time as the story requires them. Russell won't be the oldest vampire we're introduced to, that's for sure.*



Agreed.

We still don't know if there's older vampires on other continents apart from North America and Europe.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 25, 2010)

handofjustice said:


> This isn?t a Shonen there obviously has to be a cap on the vamps age, What bill is a 100+ while Eric is a 1000. All you really need as antagonist vamp is people above them. So vamps around the age of 1000+ should make sufficient vamp antagonists.



Who says they would necessarily have to be antagonists?  Godric when introduced was by far the oldest vampire in the show and he wasn't an antagonist.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 25, 2010)

how can people argue that Russel isnt the strongest vampire on the PLANET? when Eric said it himself?

there's no 1 atm that Russel is scared off. And there's shit loads of people that are scared of Russel.


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

Will there ever be the First original vampire? Like Dracula or somthing :0


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 25, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> how can people argue that Russel isnt the strongest vampire on the PLANET? when Eric said it himself?



Because that could just have been an exaggeration like when he said there were no vampires above Godric in the new world when Russell clearly is.



A.Glover92 said:


> there's no 1 atm that Russel is scared off. And there's shit loads of people that are scared of Russel.



Then why is he hiding?


----------



## Sin (Aug 25, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> how can people argue that Russel isnt the strongest vampire on the PLANET? when Eric said it himself?
> 
> there's no 1 atm that Russel is scared off. And there's shit loads of people that are scared of Russel.


You honestly could have read four posts above yours for that answer


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 25, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Then why is he hiding?



he explodes in sunlight


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 25, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> he explodes in sunlight



What I mean is if he's not afraid of any vampires why didn't he go off an assassinate the authority he hates so much?


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> he explodes in sunlight



lulz                .


----------



## Gabe (Aug 25, 2010)

there has to be stronger vampires out there then russell he is 3000 years old right i doubt he is the first vampire.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't worry, Bill will grown more powerful.


----------



## Synn (Aug 25, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> there has to be stronger vampires out there then russell he is 3000 years old right i doubt he is the first vampire.



Maybe they all died...


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 26, 2010)

This show = epic fail. I'm a vampire fanatic, and I can tell it's already epic fucking fail. More so than


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> This show = epic fail. I'm a vampire fanatic, and I can tell it's already epic fucking fail. More so than


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> *This show = epic fail.*


----------



## Bart (Aug 26, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


>


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2010)

I like the jason gtfo better


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2010)

I would have used that except Sunako used it earlier. I'm original.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 26, 2010)

vampire's weakness..doors


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm looking forward to Sookie uninviting Bill and Eric at the end of the season.  

Did you guys see the 3 sneak peeks for Sunday's episode yet?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 27, 2010)

someone post that.


----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2010)

i think i did but i can't remember for some reason


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 27, 2010)

There will be plenty of antagonists for True Blood. Evil faeries, the King of Nevada's ambitious subordinate Victor stuff, vampire summit, and even more as they explore the deep underground world of the supernatural community.


Rukia said:


> I'm looking forward to Sookie uninviting Bill and Eric at the end of the season.
> 
> Did you guys see the 3 sneak peeks for Sunday's episode yet?



Is that confirmed? That's definitely lifted from the books. I like how Charlaine Harris described Eric's triumphant grin fading instantly from his face (Bill was uninvited first) as Sookie uninvited him. That was funny. And from the way Eric's treated Sookie this season (especially on True Blood) when he's not-so-secretly caring from a distance, being uninvited is the least he deserves from her.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 28, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> There will be plenty of antagonists for True Blood. Evil faeries, the King of Nevada's ambitious subordinate Victor stuff, vampire summit, and even more as they explore the deep underground world of the supernatural community.
> 
> 
> Is that confirmed? That's definitely lifted from the books. I like how Charlaine Harris described Eric's triumphant grin fading instantly from his face (Bill was uninvited first) as Sookie uninvited him. That was funny. And from the way Eric's treated Sookie this season (especially on True Blood) when he's not-so-secretly caring from a distance, being uninvited is the least he deserves from her.



Hmm, i'm hoping that happens too, and it seems to be so with the way the season is shaping up to be.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2010)

Eric leaving everything to Pam in the event of his death was a little shortsighted in my opinion.  Eric killed Talbot.  So why would Russell be satisfied with only killing Eric?

Eric used Russell to rescue Pam.  I think Russell should make Eric watch as he kills Pam.  Then after he has made Eric suffer through that... he could finish off Eric.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 29, 2010)

Russell......He's losing it....but I still respect him....


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Eric leaving everything to Pam in the event of his death was a little shortsighted in my opinion.  Eric killed Talbot.  So why would Russell be satisfied with only killing Eric?
> 
> Eric used Russell to rescue Pam.  I think Russell should make Eric watch as he kills Pam.  Then after he has made Eric suffer through that... he could finish off Eric.



If Russell kills Eric first then killing Pam would be pointless since it wouldn't hurt Eric at all.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> If Russell kills Eric first then killing Pam would be pointless since it wouldn't hurt Eric at all.


lol.  Isn't that what I just said?

Holy shit.  Russell stopping the car with one hand was epic.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 29, 2010)

Finally Sam told his brother off...he was beginning to piss me off.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 29, 2010)

ezxx said:


> ^he had to get massively drunk to do so...sam's acting like a pussy.



seriously!

On a side note we have to wait 2 weeks for the season finale....

What the fuck did Tommy do?

Bill and Eric working together?

I love how every side character gets a bit of the episode...


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2010)

holy shit ballz


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 29, 2010)

witht he way Bill and Eric seems to be messing around with sookie -seems like she is gonna do like the book...


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2010)

Well played Eric.

I wonder if a pure fairy would allow them to stand in the sunlight for longer.


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 29, 2010)

Does anybody get a feeling that tara is going to commit seppuku.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 29, 2010)

Luckyday said:


> Does anybody get a feeling that tara is going to commit seppuku.



LOL-Nah....I hope not.....But damn.....WTF with the ending....

GODRIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2010)

Godric is still alive!  I knew it!  

He does get mentioned in like every episode though.  I bet the writers regret killing him off.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 29, 2010)

How the fuck did-Madman beat trueblood!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2010)

good episode nice plan by eric to get russells. and bill is starting to annoy me every episode for soem reason. he is playing the innocent so sookie can forgive him and he has done really bad things to sookie


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2010)

I haven't seen the preview for the final ep, but I'm betting Eric is counting on Russell dying first since he's much older, and Eric somehow getting rescued.

I doubt TB writers, ballsy as they are, would risk killing Eric off.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 30, 2010)

someone post the preview ASAP


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2010)

Found it 

[YOUTUBE]tcrqLyW4Dak[/YOUTUBE]

2 weeks though? FUCK THAT


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 30, 2010)

2 weeks?! 











man, Bill is such a douchenozzle...even after all the shit he's pulled he's still gonna take Sookie to the queen. It's official, he is never hittin' that again 

and eric, goddamn, beastin' that 3k vamp

edit: also looks like Jedi Godric has returned from the force to take his son into the next world


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2010)

If Eric dies, I'll boycott Season 4, I swear 

Also, they need to stop bullshitting and just be like "SO BY MAGIC WEIRD POWERS, GODRIC IS ALIVE AGAIN!"

He was awesome, they fucked up killing him off, let's retcon.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 30, 2010)

Sin said:


> If Eric dies, I'll boycott Season 4, I swear
> 
> Also, they need to stop bullshitting and just be like "SO BY MAGIC WEIRD POWERS, GODRIC IS ALIVE AGAIN!"
> 
> He was awesome, they fucked up killing him off, let's retcon.



he evolved into a higher state of being by his show of fearlessness when facing the sun 


notice how russel and eric are melting and shit? not Godric, he simply evaporated


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 30, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> he evolved into a higher state of being by his show of fearlessness when facing the sun
> 
> 
> notice how russel and eric are melting and shit? not Godric, he simply evaporated



fairy blood dumbass.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 30, 2010)

naw, Godric would never harm a fairy


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2010)

Russell Fanboys: "Russell is kinda cool :ho"
"Not as cool as Godric though   "
Fanboys: ""


----------



## Frieza (Aug 30, 2010)

Sin said:


> Russell Fanboys: "Russell is kinda cool :ho"
> "Not as cool as Godric though   "
> Fanboys: ""



So true.

Can't wait to see the finale. It is probably going to have the biggest cliffhanger till season 4.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 30, 2010)

can't believe there's only 1 more ep left...then a whole year


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 30, 2010)

can't even come in this thread anymroe, u guys just give away the plot.


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> can't even come in this thread anymroe, u guys just give away the plot.


Why would you come in here before watching the ep anyways?

I know to stay the hell away until I've seen it.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 30, 2010)

Didn’t really like this episode, their was just to much shit going on. For the episode before the finale it really should have have one direct focus as opposed to branching of into different directions. And the whole thing with Jason and that V taking jock seems redundant what was the point of that little sub plot? Highlight of the episode Pam vs Bill that shit had me lol.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 30, 2010)

Pam was whooping that ass; lol Bill needed help from a cardiologist stripper to win


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 30, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Pam was whooping that ass; lol Bill needed help from a cardiologist stripper to win




Lol The way she was on him as well spraying that shit all over him, Bills older and stronger line didn’t mean jack shit he got pwned. When facing a stronger vamp all you need is Vamp pepper spray to get the job done. And lol moment was Russell calling Eric a fucking mad man how ironic.


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2010)

It made me laugh so hard when Bill was all cocky. The first time in forever he's faced with a vampire he's mildly stronger than and he's all over it like he's Godric.

Calm the fuck down Bill, you have like 60 years on her.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 30, 2010)

Sin said:


> It made me laugh so hard when Bill was all cocky. The first time in forever he's faced with a vampire he's mildly stronger than and he's all over it like he's Godric.
> 
> Calm the fuck down Bill, you have like 60 years on her.



And he still got pwned, I was going to call PIS on how Russell simply just doesn?t pick up Eric and run back into the bar or rip his arm of and go back. Then I remembered what silver does to the vamps, good job Eric good job.


----------



## Frieza (Aug 30, 2010)

I was thinking about that.. Walking in there as if he was a lvl 80 knight and acting like she was a lvl 10 mage.. well Bill did not know she hacked her intelligence up to 999. I enjoyed that scene.


----------



## Bart (Aug 30, 2010)

Sin said:


> It made me laugh so hard when Bill was all cocky. The first time in forever he's faced with a vampire he's mildly stronger than and he's all over it like he's Godric.
> 
> Calm the fuck down Bill, you have like 60 years on her.



Yeah lol


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 30, 2010)

Which is more epic?

Telling a woman to gb2kitchen or telling a war vet to gb2kitchen?


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 30, 2010)

Sin said:


> Found it
> 
> [YOUTUBE]tcrqLyW4Dak[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 2 weeks though? FUCK THAT



Why is Lafayette charging at that old red head with a knife?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 30, 2010)

Hoyt's mum with a rifle? I don't like where this is going >.<


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2010)

She's going to shoot Hoyt instead of Jessica, which will make her realize that Jessica loves Hoyt and that by acting the way she has been acting, she's been more of a monster than Jessica could ever be.

It's almost too obvious.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 30, 2010)

im starting to like Sam more and more now, he aint a pussy anymore and he got a pussy this episode 

Eric is probably the most intelligent vampire but Russel is the strongest, Russel doesn't seem to have the intellect. I still think none of them will die.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 30, 2010)

Sin said:


> Why would you come in here before watching the ep anyways?
> 
> I know to stay the hell away until I've seen it.



i watched the ep, but people giving stuff away about the books and season 4 and 5 or whatever.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 30, 2010)

Russel should die before Erik, since the older the vamp the faster the sun kills them, so hopefully Erik lives and Russel dies.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 30, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Which is more epic?
> 
> Telling a woman to gb2kitchen or telling a war vet to gb2kitchen?



i think if things had gone on any longer Pam would have raped Bill... literally put a strap on and raped him


Bill can't catch a break this season, its been one ass whoopin' after another.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2010)

godric will save eric some how even though he seems to be a ghost in the preview.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 30, 2010)

Writers keeps treating Bill like an Uchiha, I'm use to my favourite characters getting beat up and ghost appearing in the head of a character I hate to bail them out everytime.


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i watched the ep, but people giving stuff away about the books and season 4 and 5 or whatever.


Oh yeah I hate that shit too.

Only like 2-3 people do it though, I ignore their posts whenever I see them.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 30, 2010)

Jessica better not be killed. Hoyts mom with a rifle scares me, but I doubt she is smart enough to know to use wooden or silver bullets.

I hope Russel does not die. Eric will probably live since he is a major character with a big fanbase, but Russel is the big bad of the season. I really took a liking to him though, and honestly a 300k old vampire deserves better, no matter how fucked up he was.

Hopefully they both survive and we are introduced to someone older that Russel from the Authority and Russel just goes into hiding.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 30, 2010)

FUCK THE AUTHORITY


----------



## Havoc (Aug 30, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Jessica better not be killed. Hoyts mom with a rifle scares me, but I doubt she is smart enough to know to use wooden or silver bullets.
> 
> I hope Russel does not die. Eric will probably live since he is a major character with a big fanbase, but Russel is the big bad of the season. I really took a liking to him though, and honestly a 300k old vampire deserves better, no matter how fucked up he was.
> 
> Hopefully they both survive and we are introduced to someone older that Russel from the Authority and Russel just goes into hiding.


Yea, I only want Russel to die because he doesn't have any legitimate opposition, if that where to change I wouldn't care if he lived.

And you mean 3k.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2010)

Sin said:


> Russell Fanboys: "Russell is kinda cool :ho"
> "Not as cool as Godric though   "
> Fanboys: ""


Godric was cool.  He's all like..."I no longer require blood".  And he choked the shit out of Lorena and told her how easily he could kill her.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2010)

it would suck if eric dies we would be stuck with annoying bill all the time.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd stop watching True Blood


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2010)

I probably wouldn't stop watching, but I definitely wouldn't be as excited each week.  We need more Pam and Eric; not less of them.

Pam beating Bill's ass until he was rescued by Sookie and Yvetta... that might be my favorite part of the season.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 30, 2010)

^ Too true

_"Ah am an older and stronger vampire than you!"_

Pam let her actions speak louder than Bill's bullshit


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 30, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Jessica better not be killed. Hoyts mom with a rifle scares me, but I doubt she is smart enough to know to use wooden or silver bullets.



Bitch might be so desperate to "save" her son. She may aim for him instead.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2010)

I think Sookie is going to screw up Eric's plan.  Check out the promo.  She is shown running outside with another set of silver chains.  She could be just escaping, but Bill repeatedly asked Pam for the opportunity to feed Sookie... so I think he will heal her and explain things to her when she is conscious.  

Book it!


----------



## Frieza (Aug 30, 2010)

The good thing about not reading the books, is I am not really sure whats going to happen next. I might read the books that correlate to the seasons after each one finishes maybe.


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2010)

It was sad enough to see Godric die


----------



## pfft (Aug 31, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I think Sookie is going to screw up Eric's plan.  Check out the promo.  She is shown running outside with another set of silver chains.  She could be just escaping, but Bill repeatedly asked Pam for the opportunity to feed Sookie... so I think he will heal her and explain things to her when she is conscious.
> 
> Book it!



ugh I can see her totally fucking it up too.. she gets on my fucking nerves.


----------



## Xion (Aug 31, 2010)

*sigh* 

Once again Alan Ball fucks up a season finale. I hear he did great things in Six Feet Under, but after the crap he pulls in True Blood I find it hard to respect any "vision" he has.

The main reason True Blood doesn't win any awards is that it is trashy entertainment at best. Nothing more. It is nothing more than a superficial, self-indulgent series that while highly entertaining, is not very substantive or logical.

Let's highlight some of the problems:

1.) Too many subplots

When you have a main plot with Russell and Mississippi, 18 simultaneous subplots that don't seem to contribute much to the current season don't really make the show better. Especially when those subplots center around such fascinating areas as Lafayette's mother, football players on V, and Sam's dysfunctional family. Cohesiveness is lost and the main plot suffers and takes a back seat to this shit.

2.) Villains get no development or care

This is the problem that irks me most. The villains in True Blood suffer from what I like to call Fairy Tail Syndrome (named after the infamous fail shounen). That is they pose no threat. Main characters never die. Villains always lose. Villains always get stupid and illogical (PIS to manga folks) at the last second despite hype (last episode with Russell, last episode of S2 with Maryanne). So it's 12 episodes to hash out bullshit we don't care about and dispose of the main villain. No threat, no real character development; if there is development we don't care about it because there's a new story next season, the plate gets wiped clean.

3.) Mouthpiece for Alan Ball

This is more of a personal observation and while I probably don't disagree with much of Mr. Balls' views, I can say it gets annoying when the same shit is hammered into your face over and over again. We get it. Vampires and their coming out can be a metaphor for homosexuality and Islam and all that jazz. We get it. Humans are destroying the environment. We get it. Religious folks, especially fundamental Christians, are hypocrites and ignorant. You're about as subtle as a hammer to the nuts Mr. Ball (pun totally intended).

So thank you for fucking up a third season's villain and cheers to a few more seasons of focusing on the characters that you ONLY give a shit about: Bill, Sookie, and Eric (two of which are the most annoying characters in the series).

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 31, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> *and honestly a 300k old vampire*



Only Kain is that old son..and he walks the Earth unseen,like a god..


And fuck no..they wouldn't dare kill Eric.

There goes half their audience if they do..


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Why isn't Russell running away again? Are those handcuffs 50k pounds or something?

Or do silver handcuffs keep you completely immobile?


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

And was Bill flying at the end of that preview? That would be awesome if he could.


----------



## Bart (Aug 31, 2010)

The World said:


> And was Bill flying at the end of that preview? That would be awesome if he could.



He was lunging, it was Godric who was flying/floating.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow I just watched the preview again. I didn't even notice Godric at first. Thanks.

He's a force ghost now. 

He looks like Jacen Solo now or Jesus.


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2010)

The World said:


> Why isn't Russell running away again? Are those handcuffs 50k pounds or something?
> 
> Or do silver handcuffs keep you completely immobile?


Silver seems to act like Kryptonite in Smallville.

It doesn't kill them, but getting touched by silver seems to immobilize and render vamps powerless.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 31, 2010)

If Russel does escape, is he going to listen to more BS from Eric or kill Eric since Eric's betrayed him blatently?


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2010)

Most likely cut of his head


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 31, 2010)

I have to say I was surprised by Eric's plan.  Russell being 3 times his age will likely become vulnerable and die in the sun much sooner.  I'm curious if he'll be able to pull himself back into Fangtasia or if Pam will have to run out and pull him in.

I'm glad Sam isn't letting people walk all over him again but I think the sudden character shift is a bit hard to buy.  It's happening a bit too fast in my opinion.

I also think they're trying too hard to give Sookie a reason to hate Bill.  It's not like he's letting them feed on her because he wants to, he wouldn't stand a chance against Eric or Russell let alone Eric, Russell and Pam.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 31, 2010)

Hoyt's mom should die. Like yesterday.

Eric's too important and popular to die, so he'll be saved somehow. Best bet would be Pam calling in audible in her master's plan and saving him from dying.





omiK said:


> The good thing about not reading the books, is I am not really sure whats going to happen next. I might read the books that correlate to the seasons after each one finishes maybe.



I've read the books and _I_ don't know what's going to happen next. Sometimes the stories from both book and series run parallel to one another, but most of the times, True Blood is off doing something else entirely?which is something I've come to appreciate. A book reader could predict the entire next season and still be roughly 80% wrong.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I have to say I was surprised by Eric's plan.  Russell being 3 times his age will likely become vulnerable and die in the sun much sooner.  I'm curious if he'll be able to pull himself back into Fangtasia or if Pam will have to run out and pull him in.
> 
> I'm glad Sam isn't letting people walk all over him again but I think the sudden character shift is a bit hard to buy.  It's happening a bit too fast in my opinion.
> 
> I also think they're trying too hard to give Sookie a reason to hate Bill.  It's not like he's letting them feed on her because he wants to, he wouldn't stand a chance against Eric or Russell let alone Eric, Russell and Pam.



I was thinking the same thing, that Pam would come out and save Eric after Russell burns to death faster because of his age. Or Godric saves him.

And I don't know what Sookie is thinking half the time. If she was serious with her hatred towards Bill or if she was just acting for Russell's sake.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 31, 2010)

Sookie is a child playing with fire, plain and simple...


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 31, 2010)

B-b-but, she can't hear vampire thoughts...


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 31, 2010)

Sookie just needs to get revived and then go outside and give Eric more blood, or Eric has a sookie juicebox full of blood that will let him last longer than Edgington. Although I don't get why Bill and Eric couldn't just lock him outside it seems alot simpler.


----------



## Fierce (Aug 31, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Sookie just needs to get revived and then go outside and give Eric more blood, or Eric has a sookie juicebox full of blood that will let him last longer than Edgington. Although I don't get why Bill and Eric couldn't just lock him outside it seems alot simpler.



He could easily get away and find (dark) shelter if he wasn't handcuffed to Eric.


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 31, 2010)

Handcuff him to a pole and then go inside? They really didn't think the plan through that well. He should've just drained Sookie's blood while he had her locked up to guarantee he could outlast him.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2010)

eric was just smarter the russell he had proior knowledge that sookies blood only lasted for a little bit and russell was just desperate to walk in the day. and we all know silver weaken the vamps really bad and the older the vamp the faster they burn in the sun light.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2010)

Russell's reaction to the silver chain makes me think older vamps are more susceptible to all of the typical vampire weaknesses.

Agree/Disagree?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 31, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Russell's reaction to the silver chain makes me think older vamps are more susceptible to all of the typical vampire weaknesses.
> 
> Agree/Disagree?



It's possible though I think they're all equally vulnerable as we've yet to see any vampire really resist silver at all.  Anytime they've been bound with it they've been helpless.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 31, 2010)

the fake fight btwn bill and eric was awesome


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> the fake fight btwn bill and eric was awesome



don't know how russell bought it eric is much older then eric he should have not had any trouble beating bill up.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 31, 2010)

Pam is so awesome lol. Bill thought he would own her so easily but she proved to be quite the challenge.

I wonder if the bloodline a vampire comes from makes them stronger?

For example, Pam is from Eric and Godric's bloodline, and of course, those two are quite the powerhouses. But Bill is from Lorena's bloodline, and as we saw, she wasn't that strong.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It's possible though I think they're all equally vulnerable as we've yet to see any vampire really resist silver at all.  Anytime they've been bound with it they've been helpless.



I remember someone putting a whole silver chain across their body though not just handcuff them around the wrist.

Maybe they retconned it a bit. Or maybe older vamps are more susceptible.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 1, 2010)

That was the first episode. and bill was very much helpless. someone pulled a silver cross on eric and he just raged tossed him, than ripped him apart.


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2010)

those replays of all the deaths from the past seasons was great


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 1, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Pam is so awesome lol. Bill thought he would own her so easily but she proved to be quite the challenge.
> 
> *I wonder if the bloodline a vampire comes from makes them stronger?*
> 
> For example, Pam is from Eric and Godric's bloodline, and of course, those two are quite the powerhouses. But Bill is from Lorena's bloodline, and as we saw, she wasn't that strong.



It didn't have anything to do with her bloodline.  She never physically overpowered Bill, he was clearly physically superior to her.  Pam was just fighting much smarter.  If Bill had actually tried to kill her by say grabbing something and going full speed to stake her he would have likely killed her.



The World said:


> I remember someone putting a whole silver chain across their body though not just handcuff them around the wrist.
> 
> Maybe they retconned it a bit. Or maybe older vamps are more susceptible.



Do you mean Bill in the beginning or Eric at the fellowship of the sun?  In both cases they were completely helpless.

Like I said no vampire has yet shown any resistance to being bound by silver.



Wuzzman said:


> That was the first episode. and bill was very much helpless. someone pulled a silver cross on eric and he just raged tossed him, than ripped him apart.



He put silver on Eric's skin but didn't bind him with it in any way so that's different.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 1, 2010)

Pam outwitted and outclassed Bill. He talked his fighting up while she went about her business. Though I could have sworn they were around the same age. I might be getting my sources mixed up. How old did True Blood say she was? Did they ever unequivocally state it? Obviously younger than 200, but over 100?

And why would Russell trust Eric in anything after he had explained why he had killed Talbot in detail, including telling Russell about his slain family from 1,000 years ago? He should be smarter than that. He's too greedy for power.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 1, 2010)

^ Pam is 100 years old, but she gets a +2 bonus against veterans because of her former status as a hooker.


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2010)

These power classes are unbalanced


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 1, 2010)

am I the only one who finds most sub stories utterly uninteresting?
tara/franklin
jason/werepanth
lafayette/nurse
arlene/terry

seems like tv show producers expanded these character more than I can tolerate

at least have them connect to the main plot /not be completely separate


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 1, 2010)

nirgilis said:


> am I the only one who finds most sub stories utterly uninteresting?



yepppppppppp


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 1, 2010)

nirgilis said:


> am I the only one who finds most sub stories utterly uninteresting?
> tara/franklin
> jason/werepanth
> lafayette/nurse
> ...



Most of them I've found pretty uninteresting.  It seems like they're trying to cram everyone into a relationship just for the sake of it.


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2010)

Meh, they're alright i guess. Keeps the show moving forward :/

Sams side of story has gotten to me though


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 1, 2010)

Eki said:


> Meh, they're alright i guess. Keeps the show moving forward :/
> 
> Sams side of story has gotten to me though


sams decent one
jessica/hoyt is alright too since it parallels bill/sookie and the fact that she was made by him


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 1, 2010)

dunno but i love all the subplots, sometimes i enjoy more of the subplots rather then the vampire ones.

jason's and sam's are my fav ones, and the arlene one seems to be getting interesting.


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2010)

Getting ready for that magic voodoo shit for next season


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 1, 2010)

Witch Doctor LaLa


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2010)

Sookie's mind reading is useless when she is around people that think in a language other than English.  

I agree with nirgillis.  I get bored when the vampire characters aren't on the screen.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 1, 2010)

Sam: I SAID GET THE FUCK OUT!
Tera: No.
*Sam walks off*


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 1, 2010)

Best quote of the episode

"ITS FUCKING FARIES!!!*


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2010)

About the True Blood True Death Tribute that preceded the episode.

Were you guys surprised that Godric was the last death shown?


----------



## Fierce (Sep 1, 2010)

Nope, Godric is my favorite character of the series thus far, and a lot of other peoples' favorite, that I know. We all expected him to be last.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 1, 2010)

Fierce said:


> Nope, Godric is my favorite character of the series thus far, and a lot of other peoples' favorite, that I know. We all expected him to be last.



Yeah I was hoping he'd be last.  He's my favorite character and the death I cared most about.


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2010)

I want to have an epic death like Godrics 


with the bursting into blue flames and all.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 4, 2010)

Damn didnt see that coming 

Hope he gets saved


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2010)

Did you guys see the new promo?


*Spoiler*: __ 



It confirms that Sookie will rescind her home invitation to Bill.

It also looks like Bill is going to be fighting another female vampire.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 5, 2010)

its Eric's turn to hit that...Sookie is tired of Bill getting his ass whooped all the time.


----------



## Harihara (Sep 5, 2010)

I never realized how much I enjoy pam's character after watching these last few reruns she's pretty awesome


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2010)

Harihara said:


> I never realized how much I enjoy pam's character after watching these last few reruns she's pretty awesome


I'm not surprised.  She has been underutilized ever since she first appeared.

I hope they continue to use her more in the future.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 6, 2010)

was there an episode last night?

i've been off the intenetz for a while..


----------



## illmatic (Sep 6, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> was there an episode last night?
> 
> i've been off the intenetz for a while..


Labor day weekend = No new episode

Be here Sep 12 for season finale.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Sep 6, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> dunno but i love all the subplots, sometimes i enjoy more of the subplots rather then the vampire ones.
> 
> jason's and sam's are my fav ones, and the arlene one seems to be getting interesting.




I agree.  Although the main plot is interesting, sometimes I personally find Sookie a little boring.  I wanna know what is going on with Sam and Lafayette's character.  That is what is keeping my interest at the moment.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 7, 2010)

I liked the Jessica and Hoyt subplot, personally. Maybe it's because Jessica's the person that I'm most attracted to on True Blood. I liked Hoyt (intermittent) development, though. From a the mama's boy man-child he's been to the independent man he's grown into. He fought for Jessica in many ways, and had to grow up in the process. 

Other than that, besides the main plot, it was hard to consistently care about much else. Lafayette's awesome, so him I mostly liked. Hard to think about much else. I thought Crystal and Jason were very interesting at first, and then I started losing interest in it. Yeah, hard to come up with stuff I consistently liked.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 7, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> I thought Crystal and Jason were very interesting at first, and then I started losing interest in it. Yeah, hard to come up with stuff I consistently liked.



I don't find Crystal to be compelling, which is why I'm not particularly interested in her relationship with Jason. Honestly, I'd prefer to see her just go away - she bothers me.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 7, 2010)

Can't wait for sept 12 ...


----------



## pfft (Sep 8, 2010)

I was pretty annoyed at no new episode.. thank god I had mad men to rely on.


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 8, 2010)

Ah damn, no Jason this week.


----------



## Bart (Sep 8, 2010)

Can't wait to see what happens now.


----------



## kire (Sep 8, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> I don't find Crystal to be compelling, which is why I'm not particularly interested in her relationship with Jason. Honestly, I'd prefer to see her just go away - she bothers me.



Yeah me too.  Her character is just missing something.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 8, 2010)

the episode on sunday should be good we will find out what happens to eric and russell


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 9, 2010)

kire said:


> Yeah me too.  Her character is just missing something.



Its missing breast and ass. The girl needs to eat some beef and pork.

Which brings up a interesting question, why are all the were-people lacking in the T&A department.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 9, 2010)

kire said:


> Yeah me too.  Her character is just missing something.



Any redeeming qualities?

I've yet to find anything about her that makes her a compelling and interesting character, even the turning into a panther thing is pretty meh at this point given the fact that Sam and his brother could both already do that.

I just don't understand what Jason is seeing in her.  She's not nearly as attractive as other girls he's slept with and all she does is cause him trouble.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2010)

The chick from Cloverfield that Jason was banging during season one... now she was fucking hot.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Did you guys see the new promo?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



seems like he is fighting the queen


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 10, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Any redeeming qualities?
> 
> I've yet to find anything about her that makes her a compelling and interesting character, even the turning into a panther thing is pretty meh at this point given the fact that Sam and his brother could both already do that.
> 
> I just don't understand what Jason is seeing in her.  She's not nearly as attractive as other girls he's slept with and *all she does is cause him trouble.*



if sookie was a man, she would be jason. they are related for a reason...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 10, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> if sookie was a man, she would be jason. they are related for a reason...



Bill has redeeming qualities though.  He's put himself in mortal danger to save her before, even going so far as to run out into the sun which is like running through fire for the sake of saving her.

What has Crystal done for Jason to warrant such loyalty from him?


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 10, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Bill has redeeming qualities though.  He's put himself in mortal danger to save her before, even going so far as to run out into the sun which is like running through fire for the sake of saving her.
> 
> What has Crystal done for Jason to warrant such loyalty from him?



you do know they just met. Didn't sookie elicit the unwanted attention of drug dealers when she FIRST met bill?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 10, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> you do know they just met. Didn't sookie elicit the unwanted attention of drug dealers when she FIRST met bill?



It wasn't too long after Bill met Sookie that he saved her from being attacked.  Wasn't that like the very next day?

And even if you restrict it to their first meeting at least Bill was somewhat pleasant, Crystal is just being a raging bitch every time we see her.

Crystal has had plenty of time to do something redeeming or at the very least be pleasant.


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2010)

Crystal is an inbred hillbilly anorexic cunt.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



As expected Sookie screwed up Eric's plan.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 12, 2010)

tHIS EPISODE IS SOOO FUCKING WEIRD FROM RUSSEL TO EVIL SOOKIE...ITS JUST ....ALCIDE!!!!!!!11....
but yeah Terra and the whole episode is just...I don't know how to even go about writing a review....

...andddd sookie just dropped the "R" word......

...who write the script for True Blood I swear..its just sooo fuckign random.......


.....Is it me or they hype alot of scenes ony to not be what you expect? Terra and scissor, Lafayette,....etc....

...Terra is scaring me...I know the bitch is annoying but...she cannot do what I think she's about to do...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2010)

Holy shit.  I can't believe what Bill just did!


----------



## Harihara (Sep 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



At first i was like WTF!!! but i should"ve expected bill to do this to eric


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 12, 2010)

OMG I'm shocked at what bill just did......


----------



## Harihara (Sep 12, 2010)

lol eric

10char


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2010)

Bill's victory certainly didn't last very long.


----------



## hehey (Sep 12, 2010)

Did Bill and the Queen just hover in the air?

...anyway, after this episode i just cant help but think that Bill is a pathetic piece of shit.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 12, 2010)

hehey said:


> Did Bill and the Queen just hover in the air?



They hovered and flew...


----------



## LayZ (Sep 12, 2010)

Not a huge fan but the finale was awesome.


----------



## Harihara (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww I wanted to see the outcome of Bill's fight


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 12, 2010)

WTF AT THE ENDING.....NOW I HAVE TO WAIT A WHOLE FUCKING SUMMER-THIS IS MADDENING!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Something Sookie did that I liked_ 



I liked when Sookie flushed Talbot's remains down the drain and seemed to enjoy Russell's pain.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 12, 2010)

The bloodcopy site seems to be down...maybe from the sudden influx of people....


----------



## Harihara (Sep 12, 2010)

I only caught some of the last half hour of it but what happened with Tara did she bail 

And It's nice seeing Claudine I want see more of her soon.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 12, 2010)

A great end to a great season.. The creator should not be surprised that this show has such a following..

It gives us enough of what we want in supernatural, without making it sickening. It is a well balanced show.

Also I want to see claudine naked now


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2010)

I want to change my hottest female vote to Claudine.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 12, 2010)

good episode bill actually thought he got eric but eric got him back by telling sookie the truth.


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2010)

Eric "And on top of all that I'm down an assassin"

Oh Eric <3 You show-stealer you.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 13, 2010)

Can't believe people are happy with this shit, I thought this was a vampire show, not some fucking "fairy tale"

on tv.com the ratings up till episode 10 were all 8.8's and 8.5, it speaks volumes when the last 2 eps are 7.4 and 7.4 out of 400/300 ratings respectively.

The vampire portions were enjoyable, but overall it felt like a shitty finale. It almost felt like episode 5, instead of a finale.

The writing, script, the final confrontations were all over the place.
Rush job.


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2010)

They need to learn the lesson for next season that they can't have 40 storylines going on at the same time.

Any vampire storyline should be the main focus, and you can have 2 or 3 little side stories, but not 40.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 13, 2010)

Sin said:


> They need to learn the lesson for next season that they can't have 40 storylines going on at the same time.


lmfao!! i thought this exact same thing.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2010)

How the hell did Eric get out but Russell couldn't? Did Pam save him?

And does anyone have an animated gif of Sookie just laughing as she flushed Talbolt's remains away? That shit was hilarious.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 13, 2010)

Why didn't Eric kill Bill? WTF was with the evil Sookie moment when she flushed down Talbot? That was so out of character.

The hovering thing between Bill and the Queen looked really weird.

Disappointing season finale for me


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2010)

Eric got out cause he's superior.

Also, Pam said "I'm never going to get the cement out of my hair" so I'm guessing after the assassin tried to kill her, she put together that Eric was in trouble, so she went to look for him at the dump site where he was going to bury Russell.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 13, 2010)

godric can stay in hell with twilight wtf...


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 13, 2010)

WTF I thought Bill couldnt fly so what was he doing with the queen.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 13, 2010)

levitate != fly.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2010)

Russell couldn't get out because he was wrapped in silver and burnt to a crisp.  Eric received Sookie's blood and was practically completely healed up from his injuries.

Eric should have killed Bill, but he already told Pam he punished him in a more severe manner.  So I guess that is the justification?

I agree with the world though.  Slightly disappointing finale.

I'm glad Russell lived at least.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 13, 2010)

shitty Eric ruined Bill's plans 

It was an meh episode. Bill will defeat the Queen though


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 13, 2010)

wait that was the finale??

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay 

goddamit, Russell met a terrible end...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 13, 2010)

Sookie rubbing it in his face didn't help, I consider her as annoying as Tara now. Looking forward to next season mainly because of Lafayette. "you're a nurse whos a witch whos a dude" made me lol


----------



## Reisorr (Sep 13, 2010)

I felt bad for Tommy.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

I felt cheated of a good last episode


----------



## Bart (Sep 13, 2010)

Sookie doing that to Talbot's remains, oh my ...

Am I the only one who thinks Russell's going to escape very soon?

Ginger offering to make Sookie a peanut butter and butter sandwich :3


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 13, 2010)

I was really disappointed with this finale.  It just seemed like they were doing way too many stories at once and never gave any individual story enough thought and depth.

I don't know what I was expecting with Godric in the preview but I was let down with what they did with it.  They basically made it into Eric hallucinating in front of everyone and looking like an idiot.

It makes no sense to me whatsoever to for Eric not to kill Russell.  My theory is that the writers did it so they could bring Russell back as a villain if they want in the future.  Eric even acknowledged Russell will probably escape and kill him and everyone he cares about.

I still say they're changing Sam's character far too fast.  In that morning he seemed to go back to his kind selfless old self but then in the course of hours becomes a cold blooded killer again.

Part of what I loved about Sam was his was just this really kind and honorable man who kept fighting to do the right thing when life was shitting on him.  Yes he had a sordid past but he seemed like he was working hard to make up for it.  He was very Clark Kent in how selfless he was.

I'm not opposed to them making him slightly darker, like all the shit that keeps happening (the series of murders in his restaurant for instance) slowly wearing on him but they're just changing him all at once.

I'm not personally crazy about them making Lafayette a witch but I'll wait to see how its handled before I make a final judgement on it.  It seems like by the end of the series everyone is going to have powers of some kind.

I'm still not understanding what is motivating Jason.  Crystal is just a massive burden who hasn't really done anything to redeem herself in any way or earn such loyalty that he would throw away his chosen career for that group of strangers.

I'm also really curious about what they're going to do with that doll we saw in the house Jessica and Hoyte are moving into.  I'd also LOVE to see Jessica rough up his mother when she tries and fails to kill her.

Was anyone else expecting Bill to have some kind of clever trap set up for the queen rather than TELLING her to her face he was going to attack her then going straight at a vampire twice his age?  I was expecting him to say "I'll lead you to her" then nail her with silver when her back was turned and stake her.



Sin said:


> Eric got out cause he's superior.
> 
> Also, Pam said "I'm never going to get the cement out of my hair" so I'm guessing after the assassin tried to kill her, she put together that Eric was in trouble, so she went to look for him at the dump site where he was going to bury Russell.



That was the conclusion I eventually came to but they did a very poor job of explaining that.

After Bills whole speech about how he was going to "protect Sookie's secret" I would have expected him to stake Eric once he had him bound with silver, then stake Russell in that pit and run off to stake Pam.  It makes no sense to go around binding vampires way more powerful than him so they can escape later and take revenge.


----------



## Bart (Sep 13, 2010)

Cool post, Tsukiyomi :3

But strangely I don't think that Tommy's dead, but yeah clearly they didn't want to kill Russell, and if he had offspring or "others", would they not have sensed him already, given that connection?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 13, 2010)

Bart said:


> Cool post, Tsukiyomi :3
> 
> But strangely I don't think that Tommy's dead, but yeah clearly they didn't want to kill Russell, and if he had offspring or "others", would they not have sensed him already, given that connection?



Yeah the way Sam was lining up the shot I for some reason got the feeling he was shooting to wound but the way they're going with him I wouldn't be at all surprised if he shot Tommy in the back and killed him.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2010)

jessica said the apt "smells funny".  wonder wat that was all about.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 13, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> jessica said the apt "smells funny".  wonder wat that was all about.



I'm wondering if someone is buried there and its going to turn out to be haunted or something.


----------



## Bart (Sep 13, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yeah the way Sam was lining up the shot I for some reason got the feeling he was shooting to wound but the way they're going with him I wouldn't be at all surprised if he shot Tommy in the back and killed him.



Yeah exactly, but I don't think he killed him.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 13, 2010)

Jessica and Hoyt pek


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I was really disappointed with this finale.  It just seemed like they were doing way too many stories at once and never gave any individual story enough thought and depth.
> 
> I don't know what I was expecting with Godric in the preview but I was let down with what they did with it.  They basically made it into Eric hallucinating in front of everyone and looking like an idiot.
> 
> ...



I agree with most of your points eventhough i don't think Jason really wanted to be a cop, he wanted to be a hero to counter his guilt. also people have loved others for dumber reasons.also i refuse to believe sam shot his bro,even superman had his dark days, this will only make him a better person when he dig himself out of this hole.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 13, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> I agree with most of your points eventhough i don't think Jason really wanted to be a cop, he wanted to be a hero to counter his guilt. *also people have loved others for dumber reasons*.



Yeah but every person we've seen has gotten something out of the relationship.  He gets nothing from her but trouble and she is far uglier than every other girl we've seen him with.



~Gesy~ said:


> also i refuse to believe sam shot his bro,even superman had his dark days, this will only make him a better person when he dig himself out of this hole.



Perhaps, though with the blood Lafayette saw on his hands and these random spurts of evil I wouldn't be at all surprised if he killed Tommy.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 13, 2010)

He should have killed Rusell really leaving him there to one day kill him makes no sense, Bill going head on against the Queen cause he had nothing to lose .

I liked it anyways even if some people didnt , I agree about Sam makes me think he may have killed him .

and  that evil sookie moment so funny


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 13, 2010)

There she is


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 13, 2010)

Epic finale. I wonder what Jason is gonna do with those people, how is he going to care for all of them? And are all of them were panthers aswell? I felt sorry for him when Crystal got took away, fuck. 

Sam's getting more and more interesting, I'm liking this new Sam. The old Sam was kind of boring, but this Sam provides entertainment. I think he actually did shoot Tommy, though Tommy is fucking stupid for stealing his money. What's the point when he knows Sam will track him down eventually. 

Tara is fucking borring as usual.

Lafayette story is the most interesting side story. Witches? WTF? Lol what powers do they have... and are they good or evil? The masks look fucking scary. 

Bill's character is so confusing. I really dont know whether he loves Sookie or not or if he just wants her blood for himself. He's fucked up more then ever now, he's like Sasuke Uchiha, thinks he can take on anyone in a fight  That scene made me laugh when the queen and Bill rose up 

Also when Hyot and Jessica moved to the new house, when they were kissing, why did the camera show a doll in the background? What's the significance in that? 

Epic finale, Russel will come back.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2010)

lafayette = harry potter .

doesn't jason become a were panther in the books? everyone will have powers in the end.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 13, 2010)

Holy shit. Bill is a fucking gangster


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> lafayette = harry potter .
> 
> doesn't jason become a were panther in the books? everyone will have powers in the end.



It'd be cool if it's true, god knows how i love a good spoiler bama


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> Epic finale. I wonder what Jason is gonna do with those people, how is he going to care for all of them? And are all of them were panthers aswell? I felt sorry for him when Crystal got took away, fuck.
> 
> Sam's getting more and more interesting, I'm liking this new Sam. The old Sam was kind of boring, but this Sam provides entertainment. I think he actually did shoot Tommy, though Tommy is fucking stupid for stealing his money. What's the point when he knows Sam will track him down eventually.
> 
> ...



I think a little girl died or was killed in that house. So now Jess and Hoyt will be haunted by ghosts or demons or some shit.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm torn between the quote of the episode. To me it's a dead-heat between Sookie's "_Watch your fucking language!_" to Russell, and this exchange:

*Russell*: _Then he turns into a werewolf, where he hunts and kills his prey and then eats them._
*Alcide*: _Squirrels and rabbits, not humans!_
*Russell*: _Details_.

They were both so funny to me. Russell delivered 'details' so brilliantly. I almost wanted to include Pam's "I have zero patience for that shit" on her botched assassination attempt, but I decided it fell just short. Pam's probably my favorite female character on True Blood. She's all kinds of awesome.

The finale itself was, you know, decent to good. I liked the Eric/Bill/Sookie revelation at the end. We all expected the first heart-breaking piece of info that Eric delivered to Sookie, but when he told her about Bill actually _letting _those two psychos beat her within an inch of her life so that he could give her his blood, that was so horrible I couldn't help but laugh, shocking as it was. I didn't see that one coming. 

I also thought something was off about Eric's casual indifference throughout that exchange. A woman he cared about was getting her heart torn to shreds and there wasn't a single trace of emotion until after Bill took off. And even then there was only the subtlest of hints towards pity, maybe. 

I don't think Sam killed Tommy. Shot him in the leg or something, maybe. But I don't think he killed him.


> I'm also really curious about what they're going to do with that doll we saw in the house Jessica and Hoyte are moving into. I'd also LOVE to see Jessica rough up his mother when she tries and fails to kill her.


I thought that baby doll on the floor was symbolism more than anything. Vampires can't reproduce, and eventually that fact is going to drive a wedge between the couple I actually like. It's an issue that Hoyt's insufferable mother brought up before, and it was an issue then. Now that these two are getting serious, the baby issue will be grow more acute.


> Was anyone else expecting Bill to have some kind of clever trap set up for the queen rather than TELLING her to her face he was going to attack her then going straight at a vampire twice his age? I was expecting him to say "I'll lead you to her" then nail her with silver when her back was turned and stake her.


You're confusing Bill with someone like Eric. You know, vampires with cognitive ability. I found this more puzzling than Eric not killing Russell, which was head-scratcher in itself. To sit there with all the prep time in the world, preparing to commit the ultimate treason by killing the queen who is twice your age, you would think that he would have some sort of trap set up. Anything. Silver mouse traps when she walks in.

From a writer/producer's perspective, I can understand why they would want to bring Russell back (notice that he broke into his native German accent when Sookie was "processing" Talbot's remains? Cool. Denis O'Hare discussed Russell's German origins in an interview, so it was nice to hear). Great, threatening villain. Eric sparing in the TB universe is nonsensical, though. He was resolved to throwing his own life away to kill Russell, and then thanks to Sookie's intervention he seemed to change his mind and decided to let him live, as per Godric's wishes. Then seemed to settle on a compromise that he found satisfying and disappointed the hell out of his late maker anyway. Should have just ended Russell's life. Let's just blame Sookie (who seems to inspire stupidity amongst vampires) and Godric, whose ghostly cameo might have been because of Sookie's blood in the first place.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 13, 2010)

"Here you go, Uncle daddy Calvin." 

Jason's gonna be stuck in deliverance next season. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> doesn't jason become a were panther in the books? everyone will have powers in the end.






If that spoiler is true, and such a thing is possible then why are those rednecks sleeping with their sisters and double cousins?


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

Because theyre rednecks?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 13, 2010)

I assumed the doll was a clue that what's-her-face (Summer?) was somewhere in the house. She collected dolls after all. She may have killed herself after losing Hoyt or is planning something with Hoyt's mother.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 13, 2010)

Dude, stop thinking of perfectly viable alternatives to my own theories. Where's the teamwork?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 13, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Dude, stop thinking of perfectly viable alternatives to my own theories. Where's the teamwork?



*Spoiler*: __ 



With Talbot!


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 14, 2010)

As much as I hope he's dead I really do doubt that Sam actually shot Tommy.


----------



## Eki (Sep 14, 2010)

yea, tommy was fucking annoying.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 14, 2010)

Did I forget something or what? How did Bill imitate Erics voice? Years of practice?


----------



## Eki (Sep 14, 2010)

I believe they have the power to do that. And Who knew bill can fly??


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 14, 2010)

I dont think Bill flew, more like levitated in the air.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 14, 2010)

spaZ said:


> Did I forget something or what? How did Bill imitate Erics voice? Years of practice?



Yeah I was wondering that too.  I was unaware Vampires could do that.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 14, 2010)

Lafayette's mama did warn him that people wanted what he had.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 15, 2010)

lol tara's mom and the priest... LOL.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 15, 2010)

A moment of silence for Uncle Daddy Calvin.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 15, 2010)

Did a catchup on this show, wow the last part was damn random... Agree wholly on the comments about rushed writing. At least it felt more effective than the last season finale, what a cheap a way for Russel to go out.... 

Overall Werewolves were pretty pathetic the entire season and hardly felt intimidating. 
And Tara, Tommy and Godrics ghost...I'm at a loss for words...


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 16, 2010)

Levitate battle? Really? 

Aside from that, I liked the rest, altho I was surprised Eric didn't go after Bill once Sookie threw him out.

Also, lolfaerieland & psycho sookie in the same episode feels weird.

Poor Talbot


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 16, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I was really disappointed with this finale.  It just seemed like they were doing way too many stories at once and never gave any individual story enough thought and depth.
> 
> I don't know what I was expecting with Godric in the preview but I was let down with what they did with it.  They basically made it into Eric hallucinating in front of everyone and looking like an idiot.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with everything you said except about Sam.

Rather than thinking that Sam is turning into a darker character, it 
would be more interesting if what we're seeing is his real persona.

From his flashbacks, it seems that he was someone completely 
different with the robbery/female accomplice. After killing
her and the guy she was with, Sam could have went into hiding 
trying to forget the past and make a new life for himself.

He had a few problems along the way but it wasn't until
his family came into the picture that he suffered another breakdown.

With the constant displays of his character being weak and people
walking over his good nature, Sam just got tired of it and 
decided to become his original self again. 

Still, I really disliked this season finale...

The only HBO season finale I enjoyed was Entourage.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 16, 2010)

> Aside from that, I liked the rest, altho I was surprised Eric didn't go after Bill once Sookie threw him out.


Why destroy him physically when he successfully crushed Bill by telling Sookie the truth? Eric already won right there.


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

The season finale was a real let down. I thought it would have a little more umph and edge of your seat drama and action. The levitate part at the end was indeed weird and tacky.
And is it just me or does it look like Sookie's demeanour is changing. She is starting to get cold hearted.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 16, 2010)

bill was a HUGE douche bag IMO. like srsly. like some people might be saying " well Eric was an asshole for saying all those things to sookie". but they were true things. I understand bill probably does really love sookie. Eric may have had good intentions in terms of letting sookie know the real bill somewhat but obviously he wanted to bring vengeance on bill. the true death is likely not as painful as the emotional pain bill must be going through right now.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 16, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Why destroy him physically when he successfully crushed Bill by telling Sookie the truth? Eric already won right there.



Bill tried to have Pam murdered.  I would think at the very least he'd rough him up a bit or threaten Jessica.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 16, 2010)

The way Pam casually added to Eric as an afterthought that someone tried killing her, I'm not sure he'll care. Plus they don't even know why the hitman went after her in the first place, as of that episode. I'm sure they'll figure that little mystery out soon enough, but they shouldn't be aware of it now. Besides, Eric didn't know about the epic failure of assassination attempt until well after the drama he had with Sookie and Bill, right? He didn't even go for Bill's throat after he tried and failed to kill him just minutes before, because he knew driving that wedge between Sookie and Bill was enough. Just speculating now, but maybe he still would have felt the same even after having gained knowledge of the attempted murder.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 16, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> The way Pam casually added to Eric as an afterthought that someone tried killing her, I'm not sure he'll care. Plus they don't even know why the hitman went after her in the first place, as of that episode. I'm sure they'll figure that little mystery out soon enough, but they shouldn't be aware of it now. Besides, Eric didn't know about the epic failure of assassination attempt until well after the drama he had with Sookie and Bill, right? He didn't even go for Bill's throat after he tried and failed to kill him just minutes before, because he knew driving that wedge between Sookie and Bill was enough. Just speculating now, but maybe he still would have felt the same even after having gained knowledge of the attempted murder.



He's never been particularly fond of Bill and has no qualms with killing so it would make sense to me that Eric would at least beat him around a bit.

The main reason I think they did it that way is the writers don't want to lose Bill as a character.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 16, 2010)

I feel like the Queen can definitely become a primary antagonist for next season. They should just upgrade her to a series regular due to the fact that she appeared in at least 5 episodes this season, and Lorena was a series regular and also only appeared in 5.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 16, 2010)

^ They need to keep the Queen, based on the soul fact that she is mega hot and she has never been naked yet! It's almost a crime in a show like this to not see her naked lol.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 16, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I feel like the Queen can definitely become a primary antagonist for next season. They should just upgrade her to a series regular due to the fact that she appeared in at least 5 episodes this season, and Lorena was a series regular and also only appeared in 5.



she can't really be a antagonist if eric protects sookie cause he already should he was older and superior to her. we need something stronger does not have to be a vamp it could be another powerful supernatural creature.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 17, 2010)

I wonder how Bill will survive against her though. She is more that twice his age, so it should be pretty one sided. If Bill really wanted to protect Sookie, he wouldn't have gone in completely suicidal since if she kills him, there is nothing standing in between her and Sookie. Maybe Bill took a few tips from Pam and got some of that spray


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 17, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I wonder how Bill will survive against her though. She is more that twice his age, so it should be pretty one sided. If Bill really wanted to protect Sookie, he wouldn't have gone in completely suicidal since if she kills him, there is nothing standing in between her and Sookie. Maybe Bill took a few tips from Pam and got some of that spray



Given his stance as a character I can't imagine him actually dying from the encounter, the better question is will he take her down in this fight.

I'm a bit disappointed that Bill didn't even try to play this smart the way he did with Eric.  He didn't confront Eric head on he planned ahead and trapped him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2010)

because bill no longer cares about his life


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 17, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> because bill no longer cares about his life



But he cares about Sookie's life.  He is attacking her to protect Sookie so it would make sense to actually plan it through so he had the greatest chance for success.

If she kills him then there is no one protecting Sookie from the queen.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 17, 2010)

Well he did say ''I have nothing left to lose'' right before and after Sookie banished him from her house and perhaps that set in motion some sort of suicidal attitude with him. He hasn't exactly led a happy vampire unlife with Lorena yanking his chain all the time.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 17, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Well he did say ''I have nothing left to lose'' right before and after Sookie banished him from her house and perhaps that set in motion some sort of suicidal attitude with him. He hasn't exactly led a happy vampire unlife with Lorena yanking his chain all the time.



He could have easy have staked himself after killing the queen if he was feeling suicidal.  That would be a lot quicker and easier than getting beaten up by the queen before she kills him.

He said he's doing to protect Sookie, if that really is his goal then he should have come up with some kind of plan to have the best possible chance of victory.

It would have been extremely easy to bind her with silver when her back was turned.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah I was also expecting him to formulate some kind of plan to take her down, but I don't know. Instance of stupidity or just irrational behavior for whatever reason, regardless I doubt he's going to die though...

And True Blood so likes it's random cliffhangers so maybe thats why it was setup that way.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 17, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Yeah I was also expecting him to formulate some kind of plan to take her down, but I don't know. Instance of stupidity or just irrational behavior for whatever reason, regardless I doubt he's going to die though...
> 
> *And True Blood so likes it's random cliffhangers so maybe thats why it was setup that way*.



I'm sure it was.  I'm just hoping that when the next season starts its revealed that he _did_ have some kind of plan that we just haven't seen him put into action yet and not just have him win the fight by dumb luck.


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I feel like the Queen can definitely become a primary antagonist for next season. They should just upgrade her to a series regular due to the fact that she appeared in at least 5 episodes this season, and Lorena was a series regular and also only appeared in 5.


She's like 600 years younger than Eric.

Unless they write Eric out, or have him join her, I don't see her being a huge threat.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 18, 2010)

It would be funny if Season 4 opened with Bill and the Queen fucking lol.


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 19, 2010)

eewww. although that would be some annoyingly funny shit to see. another spontanious sex scene.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd probably feel some sort of mild disgust if Bill beat his Queen without any real strategy or plan at all. I was up in arms when Alan Ball wrote that Eric was older and stronger than Sophie-Anne, and Eric's my favorite character. If Bill really has no strategy, he should take the hard L and actually put some thought into it next time. He just acts inexplicably so much.

I'm interested in seeing how Ball writes Sookie and Bill apart as a romantic pairing. I want to see if he can pull it off for a while, and I want to know how long he can hold out before he pairs them back up, because he absolutely _loves _this couple. Sookie should hate Bill for a long, long time, but as we know, logic in TB is sometimes forgotten for the writers' convenience.


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 19, 2010)

isnt the queen twice his age?  you know what id like to see! a future love quadruplet between bill, eric, sookie and alcide. ive been seeing subtle hints of that in season 3 and hopes it come up in the other half of season 4. that would be something else! ive never seen a love quadruplet before.


----------



## Fierce (Sep 19, 2010)

Queen is a lot younger in the show if she's only twice Bill's age. That would make her in the mid 300s. In the books, her and Eric are relatively close in age, both over 1,000 years old.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2010)

I heard the Queen is around 500 in the TV series.


----------



## Bart (Sep 20, 2010)

True Blood Movie?

_'Whats Playing says there’s talk around the network of transitioning the series into the world of feature films, maybe after another season or two of television. Details are sparse but their sources say they hope to get True Blood: The Movie up and running “sooner rather than later” and that series creator Alan Ball may be determined to direct it himself.'_

*Source:*


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 20, 2010)

really? a movie? huh... anyways one of my most favourite character in the show is sam. he will be one of my least favourites if he actually kills his own bro. i mean, i know that they are distant but come on. he is only a kid with mistakes. you can see he has a lot of good iin him. now unfortunately sam started to go back to his old ways and thats not looking pretty. he shouldnt have let people influence his bad side to resurface. he was so nicer in the past. i mean yeah, he shouldnt let people walk over him. but he was taking it way too far.and he decided to take up his bro into his hands and then just become heaartless and let him go!?!?!?!!? i felt sorry for him, i still kinda do. but if he shot his brother.... then.... i just hope next season we find out and see. i am wondering what the rest of you think about the whole situation?


----------



## Bart (Sep 27, 2010)

*True Blood Season 4 Spoilers*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> As usual, True Blood season 4 will pick up immediately where season 3 left off, so at least some of our questions will be answered right away. Alan Ball has declared this the season of the witch in several interviews. The role of Hallow, a necromancer and an important part of the witch wars in the books, is being cast for season 4 and we know that Holly returns to play a role in the action.
> 
> Alan also stated in the little clip after the finale that we’ll meet other supernatural beings in season 4. Something besides vampires, werewolves, shapeshifters, fairies, and witches? We’ll also see a major upheaval in the world of vampire politics, what with Russell being MIA for the time being.
> 
> ...






This should be awesome then 

Woah! Look at the last person on the list!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 27, 2010)

> Already confirmed to return are: Sookie, Eric, Bill, Sam, Tara, Jason,  Lafayette, Pam, Alcide, Terry, Arlene, Jessica, Jesus, Tommy, Holly,  Crystal, Claudine, Hoyt, and *Russell*.



Well so much for being trapped for 100 years.


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 28, 2010)

russels coming back. oh well, at least tommy is still alive!


----------



## Reisorr (Sep 29, 2010)

This seems dead, but its normal


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 29, 2010)

I watched the first season and I have DIED of boredom. There was nothing interesting going on...just sex, bar, sex, bar, sex, bar, vampire, sex, bar, sex, bar, dead granny, sex, bar, sex, bar, more vampires, sex, bar, sex, bar etc

Now I am thinking of trying to watch the second season. Is it any different? Is it even worth watching, since, to me, the first one sucked giant donkey balls(no offense to the fans)?


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 29, 2010)

^I felt the same way as you.  Season 2 is the shiznit.  I highly recommend it.  I still like that one better than 3.


----------



## Eki (Sep 29, 2010)

Jesus               ?


----------



## Sunako (Sep 29, 2010)

Lafayette's guyfriend


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 1, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Well so much for being trapped for 100 years.



Hey, could have been a 100 year time jump. The show doesn't really cling to logic.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok, I am moving this back to the regular section in a bit. Hope you all enjoyed your two-month stint as TV Show of the Month.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Season 4 Casting Call News_ 





> With Season 4 of True Blood due to begin filming in a few short weeks news is starting to trickle in about possible new cast members and spoilers for the new season. It is a long wait for the show to be start in June anticipation is building. We previously reported on the casting call for Marnie, a palm reader who is taken over by a witch. Speculation is high that this Marnie is likely Marnie Stonebrook, who fans of Charlaine Harris’ books know as Hallow. Here is a breakdown of the new casting calls that have gone out.
> 
> Portia – Andy Bellefleur’s sister Portia will be debuting in Season 4. She is being listed as easy on the eyes and sharp in the courtroom. The women auditioning for the role have to be comfortable with nudity so it is likely we will be seeing a lot of Portia!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sann (Dec 28, 2010)

I hope we don't get to see in season 4 again a "dumb" Sookie, who's too much obsessed with Bill...I hope she doesn't forgive him. I don't like his character. Not in the show & not in the books. 

I really hope the writers orientate for the witch war more by book 4


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 28, 2010)

Sann said:


> I hope we don't get to see in season 4 again a "dumb" Sookie, who's too much obsessed with Bill...I hope she doesn't forgive him. I don't like his character. Not in the show & not in the books.
> 
> I really hope the writers orientate for the witch war more by book 4



you know, i dont too like the way that sookie has been going on in the last few episodes. sookie seems more... dominating of her vamp bf than elena is on vampire diaries! dont like it so much. bttw, when season 4 gonna come out?


----------



## Eki (Dec 28, 2010)

Comes out around summer time,


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 28, 2010)

Eki said:


> Comes out around summer time,



as in 2011 summer? or i missed it 2010 summer?


----------



## Eki (Dec 28, 2010)

2011 summer.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 28, 2010)

Eki said:


> 2011 summer.



ok, thanks for your assistance! btw. i dont have hbo. do you know any sites where i can get to watch the episodes free when they come out?


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 28, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> ok, thanks for your assistance! btw. i dont have hbo. do you know any sites where i can get to watch the episodes free when they come out?




cucirca.com
freeonlineepisodes.com


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 28, 2010)

PrognosisNegative said:


> cucirca.com
> freeonlineepisodes.com



thanks man!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2010)

I hope Sookie and Bill are able to have separate storylines at least for a little while.  It would be nice to see some independence from Sookie.

Eric is fucked though.  Russell will escape!


----------



## Eki (Dec 28, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> thanks man!



Sometimes people will post  DL links in here after the show is done.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 28, 2010)

ok. i hope!!!!


----------



## Omniversal scalping (Dec 28, 2010)

cant wait for season 4 but they made calvin norris a dick head in the show, he was better in the boook.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 28, 2010)

Omniversal scalping said:


> cant wait for season 4 but they made calvin norris a dick head in the show, he was better in the boook.



calvin norris?


----------



## Sann (Dec 29, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> you know, i dont too like the way that sookie has been going on in the last few episodes. sookie seems more... dominating of her vamp bf than elena is on vampire diaries! dont like it so much. bttw, when season 4 gonna come out?



Let's say that alan ball should orientate more by the sookie's character in the books.

You know I watch the show on kino.to 

Calvin norris= father of Crystal and packleader of the werepanthers


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2011)

*True Blood Season 4 Teaser Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQu2AQ6bnbk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 18, 2011)

That was informative.... really

I hope they keep the story somewhat more coherent this season, compared to last time. It's a problem this show seems to have towards the end. A lot of batshit V trips and Witches should be funny though.


----------



## Fierce (Jan 18, 2011)

So what that said was, season 1 and 2 we got vampires. Season 3 we got werewolves. This season we're going to get witches. Neat.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> That was informative.... really



teasers aren't usually informative


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 18, 2011)

I know, didn't mean anything by it. Just annoys me when they release something like that and it doesn't really include anything


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 18, 2011)

Bart said:


> *True Blood Season 4 Teaser Trailer*


----------



## Sunako (Jan 18, 2011)

Ooh pretty text font ~!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2011)

No Bill, what was the point of that?


----------



## illmatic (Mar 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sys-Wn3nlU[/YOUTUBE]

A video sneak peek of what?s to come in Season 4 of True Blood.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 5, 2011)

Saw this just a while ago on HBO. Hello there shirtless!Eric.


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome looking forward to next season


----------



## Eki (Mar 5, 2011)

i don't have HBO this year


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 5, 2011)

Eki said:


> i don't have HBO this year



I feel your pain


----------



## Sann (Mar 6, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Saw this just a while ago on HBO. Hello there shirtless!Eric.



Oh.My.God!!!!!!!!! Wuhu this made my day


----------



## Bart (Mar 6, 2011)

*True Blood Season 4 - Major Spoilers*


*Spoiler*: __ 







> Buh-bye, Bill & Sookie | If these two are your ?ship of choice, I?d advise you to look away?now. True Blood showrunner Alan Ball revealed that Bill (Stephen Moyer) and Sookie?s (Anna Paquin) emotional breakup in Season 3′s finale will definitely stick, calling their road to reconciliation a ?long journey,? and one that won?t happen quickly. ?[Bill's] betrayal [of Sookie] is so deep that I don?t think she sees a way back from that,? Ball said. ?That?s why we need 17 seasons.? Alcide (Joe Manganiello) on the other hand, ?doesn?t turn into a ball of charred fire in the daytime,? said Paquin.
> 
> Eric Northman, Who?! | Sookie?s going to be too tied up with the likes of Eric Northman to worry about Bill anyway. At least, we think that?s what ahead since Ball and Co. appear to be following the novels and taking away Eric?s memory. ?Things are definitely not stable for Eric,? Alexander Skarsg?rd teased. ?He doesn?t know who he is anymore. He?s very lost.? Without revealing how his amnesia comes to be, the actor told fans that ?there are a lot of helpful people in Bon Temps? to assist in piecing together Eric?s past ? maybe even a blonde fairy ? but everyone?s favorite prot?g? Pam (Kristin Bauer Van Staten) ?is obviously very helpful as his lovely daughter.? Ball wouldn?t divulge how exactly Eric?s long-deceased maker Godric (Allan Hyde) returns, but coyly explained that with these ancient vamps ?you can go back [in time]?or they can appear in people?s dreams.? Skarsg?rd also promised an ?amazing? flashback featuring Bill and Eric.
> 
> ...


----------



## tsunadefan (Mar 6, 2011)

i could swear sunako's pic have 2 guys in it...


----------



## Gabe (Mar 6, 2011)

new season should be good but i changed to a satellite system and i don't have HBO i will have to see it online somewhere when it starts.


----------



## Sann (Mar 7, 2011)

Bart said:


> *True Blood Season 4 - Major Spoilers*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Hell yeah! It's about time that Alan follows finally the novels! Bill who? I'm really looking forward to this vulnerable, fragile but at the same time passionate and cute Eric who was described in book 4


----------



## illmatic (Mar 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLhMfGuvYAo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

A World Post Russell Edgington


----------



## Sann (Mar 8, 2011)

Thuhu you gotta love Pam


----------



## Sunako (Mar 8, 2011)

Pam , Hoyt , Jessica , shirtless!Eric


----------



## illmatic (Mar 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP45gUjDCks[/YOUTUBE]

Sam's luck with women.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 17, 2011)

Season 4 will pick up one year after season 3


----------



## Sann (Mar 18, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Sam's luck with women.



 Poor guy! Always after the wrong chick

Why a whole year?


----------



## illmatic (Mar 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A-9fsTkeKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sann (Mar 21, 2011)

Waiting sucks...indeed


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 21, 2011)

I suggest the title of this thread be changed. True Blood* HBO Vampire Show*? Should be HBO's: _True Blood_


----------



## illmatic (Mar 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es4Hb2J4cYk[/YOUTUBE]

A new covenant has arrived


----------



## illmatic (Apr 1, 2011)

The 12-episode fourth season of True Blood will premiere Sunday, June 26 at 9 p.m.


----------



## tsunadefan (Apr 1, 2011)

illmatic said:


> The 12-episode fourth season of True Blood will premiere Sunday, June 26 at 9 p.m.



when is it starting?


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 2, 2011)

I cant wait


----------



## Sann (Apr 2, 2011)

illmatic said:


> The 12-episode fourth season of True Blood will premiere Sunday, June 26 at 9 p.m.



This made my day^^


----------



## illmatic (Apr 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaYovKFqG6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## illmatic (Apr 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is2k9s6er6E&[/YOUTUBE]

insidious


----------



## Sann (Apr 16, 2011)

This season will be awesome


----------



## Eki (Apr 16, 2011)

I for some reason do not feel so hyped for this season. Even though i now have HBO in time


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 16, 2011)

Is True Blood that good?


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 16, 2011)

I almost forgot about True Blood lol. Game of Thrones has me so hyped that I forgot about it.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll be watching Games of Throne since it's about to start.
But True Blood is what three seasons in?
Is it worth catching up?


----------



## Eki (Apr 16, 2011)

If you like sex, vampires, and other weird shit. Sure.


----------



## The Uchiha Hawk (Apr 18, 2011)

How would you guys rank the true blood seasons? I would say:
season 1
season 2
season 3

Season 1 was a fun who done it mystery. The second's seasons godric storyline was great, but the other main story was a mess. Finally the third season was just all around disappointing to me. Hopefully season 4 will get back on track.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 18, 2011)

2 more months.


----------



## Sann (Apr 18, 2011)

The Uchiha Hawk said:


> How would you guys rank the true blood seasons? I would say:
> season 1
> season 2
> season 3



The same Season 1 was good but in the following seasons it got on my nerves that e.g Sookie acted soo stupid and that they changed a lot of things from the books. I really hope season 4 will be as awesome as the trailers let us assume


----------



## illmatic (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 20, 2011)

Whoa @ all of their accents. You know they're affecting southern American or American accents, but that was a little strange. Especially Ryan Kwanten, that Australian dude. He has a very convincing Louisiana accent, so his actual voice is strange as hell to listen to.

They're carrying on with the Eric/amnesia storyline. Awesome!


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 20, 2011)

book 4, looks like well be seeing some witches this season.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 20, 2011)

Eki said:


> If you like *sex*, vampires, *and other weird shit*. Sure.



 

Since when is sex weird


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't give a flying fuck about TB anymore


----------



## emROARS (Apr 21, 2011)

Is TB good? My friend wants me to watch it and Eric looks hot.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 21, 2011)

The first episode or S01E01 not so much.

It builds up as season goes along.

Interweaving stories & such.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok then. :33

And I just found this and though the music was BRILLIANT 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsFtwplHNCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 21, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Is TB good? My friend wants me to watch it and Eric looks hot.



Well, it is at times hilarious and mostly entertaining. So it's worth watching at any rate. 

Stay away from the books though, they're awful.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 21, 2011)

Rob said:


> Well, it is at times hilarious and mostly entertaining. So it's worth watching at any rate.
> 
> Stay away from the books though, they're awful.



twilight awful? These vamps look a bit better than the twilight shit tbf.


----------



## Eki (Apr 21, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Since when is sex weird



Sex with dead cold people who like to suck blood for a living is not weird?

You must have some strange fetishes


----------



## illmatic (Apr 21, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Ok then. :33
> 
> And I just found this and though the music was BRILLIANT
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsFtwplHNCw[/YOUTUBE]



A Eric fan? _Eric being the vampire in the video._

BTW, Check the video info. Music is from a different show. Supernatural on CW..

Song: Oh, Death by Jen Titus


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 21, 2011)

emROARS said:


> *twilight awful?* These vamps look a bit better than the twilight shit tbf.



Dude, come on. 

 Look, I'd recommend reading the first two books. I quite liked them. Book 1 and season 1 are near identical, but the further into the books you get, the more drastically different the plot is from the HBO series. So try the first two for starters.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 21, 2011)

Alright. 



illmatic said:


> A Eric fan? _Eric being the vampire in the video._
> 
> BTW, Check the video info. Music is from a different show. Supernatural on CW..
> 
> Song: Oh, Death by Jen Titus



Lol I know, I watch it.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 21, 2011)

emROARS said:


> twilight awful? These vamps look a bit better than the twilight shit tbf.



Well it's all from Sookie's POV and she is utterly insipid and unlikable. I don't think it's anything like as awful as Twilight though.

Of course others do like them so it might be worth trying the first couple.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 21, 2011)

Rob said:


> Well it's all from Sookie's POV and she is utterly insipid and unlikable. I don't think it's anything like as awful as Twilight though.
> 
> Of course others do like them so it might be worth trying the first couple.



sookie? *snorts at the name*


----------



## illmatic (Apr 21, 2011)

SOOOKEH.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R6mFGa2cok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## emROARS (Apr 22, 2011)

He accent grates.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 22, 2011)

double posting, I don't care:

1) This is pretty good generally, I like it
2) Her brother is retarded (but hot) as is that druggy prossy of her friends cousin
3) Bill is epic
4) What the fuck is that dog?
5) R.I.P granny


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 22, 2011)

Season 1 is the best, season 2 drags and after Godrics part it turns shit. Season 3 was the shit Russell was badass.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## emROARS (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished the first season.

It was good. :]

I really disliked tara's mother alot and I mean ALOT

I feel sorry for Bill

Jessica is funny as hell

Snookie is a mary sue but bugger it w/e

Eric is epic


----------



## illmatic (Apr 22, 2011)

Sookie is definitively the center of attention. 
When her personality doesn't really justify her being the center of attention. 

BUT...

There is something special about Sookie besides that gap in her teeth that leads her to be so enamoring to all these supernaturals.

Bill does ask Sookie, I think quite a couple times, "what are you?"


----------



## emROARS (Apr 22, 2011)

I think the gap in her teeth as well as some of her facial expressions make her more...human? I'm not too sure, it adds to her imperfectness maybe, or makes her more unusual to look at. aka,she has a weird ass looking face


----------



## emROARS (Apr 23, 2011)

half way through season 2 now.

I LOVE Godric. 

Bill is getting a TAD too overprotective. Edward much?

Jason is in some weird ass shit.

ERIC AND HIS HAIR IS SMEXY

the whole shifter/fuckwhoknowshernamegoddess subplot is weird as fuck, I got bored of it. As did the whole tara thing. I ended up fastforwarding it. 

sorry for the double post but w/e


----------



## illmatic (Apr 23, 2011)

The fellowship of the Sun. What a loony bunch.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 23, 2011)

I just watched Godric death episode.

Why do my favourite characters always die. 

Poor Eric too *sniffles*


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 23, 2011)

illmatic said:


> The 12-episode fourth season of True Blood will premiere Sunday, June 26 at 9 p.m.



Ah excellent, thank you for posting this.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 23, 2011)

When people tell me to read dexter or true blood books or they compare a novel to a a screen play, i really don't care for that opinion. Tv shows and movies are a different form of art.  I watch tv shows and movies for what they are and not for individual comparisons.

Anyway, true blood as a tv series, is waning... they need to get back to the vampire stuff asap and stop all this non sense with other mythos, because this show generally has failed in delivering with all three seasons when it comes to conflicting mythos.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 23, 2011)

R00t_Decision said:


> When people tell me to read dexter or true blood books or they compare a novel to a a screen play, i really don't care for that opinion. Tv shows and movies are a different form of art.  I watch tv shows and movies for what they are and not for individual comparisons.
> 
> Anyway, true blood as a tv series, is waning... they need to get back to the vampire stuff asap and stop all this non sense with other mythos, because this show generally has failed in delivering with all three seasons when it comes to conflicting mythos.



I agree however I like the extra mythological characters included. It's a big world we live in there's going to be more than vamps and weres right?

Anyway half way through season 3 now and I REALLY hate Bill atm. He's irritating me the wrong way.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 23, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I agree however I like the extra mythological characters included. It's a big world we live in there's going to be more than vamps and weres right?
> 
> Anyway half way through season 3 now and I REALLY hate Bill atm. He's irritating me the wrong way.



The extra mythos is fine. The problem is that it's done so poorly in True blood and detracts away from the core of the series. I want to know more about the true blood vampire world.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 23, 2011)

R00t_Decision said:


> The extra mythos is fine. The problem is that it's done so poorly in True blood and detracts away from the core of the series. I want to know more about the true blood vampire world.



I think we already know it tbh.

- The Authority
- The Magnus (only for show really)
- Kings and Queens/whatever
- Sheriff/whatever
- Normal vamps

:/

Politics between humans and vamps are bad and they're the only species to show themselves to humans. They get shut down by radical religious people even though they have nothing to do with religion.

----

What the fuck Eric? Why did you leave her down there?


----------



## Nathen (May 8, 2011)

So...I just got into this show a few weeks ago. (On the third episode of season 3 right now) And I'm loving it so far. Wondering what some of your favorite moments from the show are? One of mine is probably Godric's death scene. Real emotional.


----------



## hehey (May 8, 2011)

^^Russel appearing on the news and killing that guy and his message to humanity is my favorite scene.


----------



## Nathen (May 8, 2011)

I'm not up to that part yet, But I just watched that scene on Youtube "We'll eat your children........Now time for the weather, Tiffany?"  Great line.


----------



## hehey (May 8, 2011)

Slipknot - Before I Forget

"Because let's face it, eating people is a tough sell these days".... that line is gold.


----------



## illmatic (May 9, 2011)

3 weeks and no new teaser vids


----------



## Nathen (May 9, 2011)

hehey said:


> Slipknot - Before I Forget
> 
> "Because let's face it, eating people is a tough sell these days".... that line is gold.


Why did Russel get all crazy like that?



illmatic said:


> 3 weeks and no new teaser vids


Be patient


----------



## illmatic (May 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FBU28d9YH08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## emROARS (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Nathen (May 13, 2011)

Eric rules


----------



## Sann (May 13, 2011)

@illmatic: 0:08  Oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's getting hot^^ Sookie & Eric all the way! 




Nathen said:


> Eric rules



Amen to that!
God I missed Eric


----------



## Kiryuu (May 13, 2011)

I just saw the new promo on hbo, lol @ sookie asking if it was a dream.


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2011)

Begun the awesomeness has :WOW


----------



## Sann (May 13, 2011)

Guess we'll have a lot of fun with this season^^

...but seriously what went wrong with Bill's hair?


----------



## Eki (May 13, 2011)

HBO has got some really good shows going for them right now


----------



## emROARS (May 13, 2011)

Eki said:


> HBO has got some really good shows going for them right now



of course it has. :33

and I think that's beel in the past.

fucking bill.


----------



## Sann (May 13, 2011)

Bill sucks!

I disliked him already in the books but in the series I hate him.


----------



## Nathen (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Kiryuu (May 14, 2011)

this season looks promising, hopefully better then last.


----------



## Akatora (May 14, 2011)

I watched 7 episodes of this before quitting(got first season)
I like the main character being able to read minds but aside of that the Vampires here are as in most other stories boring to me 
(this comming from a person who many would consider a fan of Vampires)

The Vampires going Public removed a lot of the mystery...

Vampires being pretty much all about Sex was a pretty boring move imo



So i'd like to ask is there any reason for me to continiue this series? does it in any way get better than these first 7 episodes that pretty much bored me?


----------



## emROARS (May 14, 2011)

Akatora said:


> I watched 7 episodes of this before quitting(got first season)
> I like the main character being able to read minds but aside of that the Vampires here are as in most other stories boring to me
> (this comming from a person who many would consider a fan of Vampires)
> 
> ...



...Vampires are now mythologically associated with sex. 

Stoker used the vampire as a metaphor for the Victorian view of sex as innately dangerous. In Dracula, sex with the Count transformed women into seductive sirens and horrific baby killers – the opposite of the Victorian ideal of chaste and nurturing womanhood. Originally, only female vampires were especially beautiful. Lamias and other such spirit-like vampires were always ugly in their true form, but had the ability to shift their appearance to that of a beautiful maiden, in order to lure men to them.

The series does get better as you go along, trust us.

And the whole reveal is really interesting in my opinion and brings up alot of morality questions. Are they equal to humans even though they feed from us? Do they deserve to be and if so why? etc.etc.


----------



## Akatora (May 14, 2011)

emROARS said:


> ...Vampires are now mythologically associated with sex.
> 
> Stoker used the vampire as a metaphor for the Victorian view of sex as innately dangerous. In Dracula, sex with the Count transformed women into seductive sirens and horrific baby killers – the opposite of the Victorian ideal of chaste and nurturing womanhood. Originally, only female vampires were especially beautiful. Lamias and other such spirit-like vampires were always ugly in their true form, but had the ability to shift their appearance to that of a beautiful maiden, in order to lure men to them.
> 
> ...




Can you suggest an episode to watch?
one that may convince me to see more of this series?


i don't care about the kind of Vampire stories where it's all about relasionships and dominating the opposite gender


I personally prefer mine to be the kind that Rule from the shadows with calm minds manipulating the world around them and taking whater they want.

Sure they can play with humans in the bedroom etc but preferably this is to increase their power be it from more Vampire servants, to feast etc but to focus the plot around this have always been boring imo


----------



## emROARS (May 14, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Can you suggest an episode to watch?
> one that may convince me to see more of this series?
> 
> 
> ...



The series isn't about that, that's just Bill who is a bastard. 

And this series isn't about 'ruling' from the shadows as you so put it, it's about how vampires survive in a world like ours (they even include things are are here now, like Obama and new orleans disaster etc.)

I think the only thing that's considered underground is their treatment of humans and the vampire blood cartel (vampire blood is considered a drug)


----------



## Akatora (May 14, 2011)

emROARS said:


> The series isn't about that, that's just Bill who is a bastard.
> 
> And this series isn't about 'ruling' from the shadows as you so put it, it's about how vampires survive in a world like ours (they even include things are are here now, like Obama and new orleans disaster etc.)
> 
> I think the only thing that's considered underground is their treatment of humans and the vampire blood cartel (vampire blood is considered a drug)




Yeah and them going public was a move that does sit well with me, though it makes it stand out a little

Modern day Vampires? I suggest going the Way of Vampire the Masquerade then

wars between vampire clans taking place all around us, but with their powers and influence they delete the tracks.
Werewolves, Deamons, gods, vampire hunters, Ghouls armies of corpses etc
all this taking place in our own world but hidden from us


and In the same way as in Tru Blood a lot of the weaknesses are rediculed (as a person in it say if a guy shows you the cross take it and stake him with it)

that's where my interest in Vampires is at


Anyway got a suggestion for an episode for me to watch?


----------



## Nathen (May 17, 2011)

1 month away exactly.


----------



## Sann (May 17, 2011)

Wuhuhu
It's about god damn time!


----------



## Grrblt (May 17, 2011)

Nathen said:


> 1 month away exactly.



Huh? Season 4 premieres on the 26th of June.


----------



## Nathen (May 18, 2011)

My friend said that Bill is his favorite True Blood character and Eric is lame....I don't understand his logic


----------



## Sann (May 18, 2011)

Nathen said:


> My friend said that Bill is his favorite True Blood character and Eric is lame....I don't understand his logic



Ehm...okaaaaaaay.
I can asure you: you're not alone! Don't get it either. Why does he think that? 
Especially the 'Eric is lame' part...
Eric is the reason why I read the books and watch the show!


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2011)

So watching the first series now. I hope it's good because the hill billy accents are grating.


----------



## emROARS (May 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So watching the first series now. I hope it's good because the hill billy accents are grating.



Main thing that annoys me.


----------



## Xion (May 18, 2011)

Season 3 started off strong but became very weak midway through and never regained momentum. Hopes are not high for Season 4 and its one arc villain of the week.


----------



## Eki (May 19, 2011)

but... theirs going to be magic and stuff D:


----------



## illmatic (May 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPSnb0b1Sqo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nathen (May 23, 2011)

illmatic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPSnb0b1Sqo&=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Actually doesn't look that bad


----------



## Sann (May 24, 2011)

Oh my god^^ 
I have a feeling that this season actually will be mind-blowing


----------



## Nathen (May 24, 2011)

I don't really know about mind blowing....Looks really awesome though....Doubt it'll be any better than Season 1. But I respect your opinion


----------



## Sann (May 24, 2011)

Good to know 
We'll see how it'll be won't we? 
Honestly I'm just happy that the show goes on. It'll be great to have all the bad ass talk, the blood and the sex back


----------



## Tempproxy (May 24, 2011)

Anyone know why its back so early?, it usually comes back around august/September.


----------



## illmatic (May 24, 2011)

S1 September 8
S2 June 14
S3 June 13
S4 June 26

Its been a June start since season 2 as you can see above


----------



## tsunadefan (May 25, 2011)

i wonder if there is gonna be a sam/bill moment like the one in sam's dream. lololol.


----------



## Sann (May 26, 2011)

:rofl
Yeah  Why not? Wouldn't mind^^


----------



## Nathen (May 26, 2011)

I'm hoping for an Eric/Sookie moment myself.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 26, 2011)

Nathen said:


> I'm hoping for an Eric/Sookie moment myself.


----------



## The World (May 26, 2011)

I'm hoping for Eric to drain Sookie dry, then snap Bill's head and become the new star of the show. 

With Godric's ghost ruling by his side too.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 26, 2011)

illmatic said:


> S1 September 8
> S2 June 14
> S3 June 13
> S4 June 26
> ...



That?s interesting I always thought they started later despite me always watching the season premiers and the likes.


----------



## Sann (May 27, 2011)

Nathen said:


> I'm hoping for an Eric/Sookie moment myself.



You're not the only one
But trust me: this time Alan Ball won't disappoint us because if he does I'm sure a blood-thirsty crowd of Sooric shippers will break into his place and beat him


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2011)

On S1, ep 4. Does Jason ever do anything that doesn't involve his dick?

Question, how does one turn in to a Vampire in True Blood?


----------



## Nathen (May 28, 2011)

Don't think so

A vampire must bite and drain a human to near death, then give the human their own blood. The vampire then buries them self with them until the human is reborn as a vampire.


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2011)

Grandma;_;

Who could be so evil to kill her? Im guessing it's one of the Anti-Vampire hillbillies. Would make sense that he kills all the women who slept with vampires.


----------



## Nathen (May 28, 2011)

.......Not going to spoil anything


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2011)

I keep thinking its the cop but she's read his mind, so idk who it could be.


----------



## Nathen (May 28, 2011)

It's someone who doesn't really play a big part yet


----------



## nightmistress (May 29, 2011)

Counting down to greatness!  Definitely needing my True Blood fix right about now!


----------



## Sann (May 29, 2011)

nightmistress said:


> Counting down to greatness!  Definitely needing my True Blood fix right about now!



Same here


----------



## Sunako (May 29, 2011)

Don't worry,there will be Eric/Sookie moments~


----------



## nightmistress (May 29, 2011)

^I SO want to read this series, but


*Spoiler*: _book spoilers_ 



I hear Sookie and Eric may not work out in the books.  They spent all of this time with tension, they finally get together, and it hasn't been good.  I'd be so irked to have wasted my time.


----------



## Sunako (May 29, 2011)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



I've only read the first book , planning on reading the second starting tomorrow but I heard the show is quite different from the books.

Well, my lovely friends told me that there was a eric/sookie shower scene in the fourth book 

I'm not really rooting for Eric/Sookie,I like Pam/Eric more 

Plus , Hoyt/Jessica is by far the most adorable couple on the show


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2011)

The vampire being staked by Bill is one of the coolest vampire deaths ever.


----------



## Nathen (May 30, 2011)

^ Well if that's the coolest than Godric's is the most emotional


----------



## emROARS (May 30, 2011)

Sunako said:


> ^
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



...

uh...


*Spoiler*: __ 



pam doesn't like guys. 

*blinks*


----------



## Sunako (May 30, 2011)

emROARS said:


> ...
> 
> uh...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah i know


----------



## Vei (May 30, 2011)

I watched the first few episodes of the first season ondemand last month. It's alright so far. I'm not sure if I want to watch more.


----------



## Nathen (May 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait, Didn't Eric have sexual relations with Pam before he released her? ...I remember reading something like that online or something


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

> I watched the first few episodes of the first season ondemand last month. It's alright so far. I'm not sure if I want to watch more.



Well the first series gets better later on. I still don't get the point of the show but it's fun.


----------



## nightmistress (May 30, 2011)

Nathen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, Didn't Eric have sexual relations with Pam before he released her? ...I remember reading something like that online or something



I really wouldn't be surprised, but she does seem to have a clear preference these days.


----------



## emROARS (May 30, 2011)

Nathen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, Didn't Eric have sexual relations with Pam before he released her? ...I remember reading something like that online or something




*Spoiler*: __ 



That happens to most newly made vampires. Their horniness basically can't be controlled unless their maker helped them.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

Sookie is such a judgmental bitch over Sam. Hypocrite.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

Two minutes in and I'm already shipping Jessica with Bill, way more than Sucky.


----------



## illmatic (May 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]suVbbBmeU1M[/YOUTUBE]
Eric telling that hoe how it is


----------



## Sann (Jun 1, 2011)

"Sookie.YOU.ARE.MINE!"

Wuhuhu!!  When Eric said that I had goosebumps


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 1, 2011)

I want Jessica.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2011)

Does Eric get interesting? Everyone seems to go crazy over him and I really don't see why. He's kinda dull, more so than Bill. Really liking S2 though, it's been alot better paced than the first one.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Does Eric get interesting? Everyone seems to go crazy over him and I really don't see why. He's kinda dull, more so than Bill. Really liking S2 though, it's been alot better paced than the first one.



I think it's because Eric is the better of the two (bill lied to her as well as basically raped her)

Plus Askars is hot as fuck.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2011)

I heard the writer ruined Bill and Sookie because fans preferred her with Eric, is that true?

I want some badassery by them but they're kind of tame. I like Godric more.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

bill is a retarded manipulative idiot. The whole reason he was created was to build a bridge for Eric and Sookie to meet. Besides, Eric and Sookie don't have relations until at least the 4th book.

I like Godric as much as Eric tbh. I think it was when he said he would have liked to have met Jesus and the fellowship's jaws dropped that did it for me.

Why did he die so early


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Sookie is such a judgmental bitch over Sam. Hypocrite.



Wahhhhhh you should tell me your deepest secret because I told you that I can snoop in your head and find out your deepest secrets if I wanted to wahhhhhhh.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

Rob said:


> Wahhhhhh you should tell me your deepest secret because I told you that I can snoop in your head and find out your deepest secrets if I wanted to wahhhhhhh.



TBH I REALLY dislike Sookie. She's very childish and insensitive. :/

I mean isn't she like 25? Should she be able to take care of herself now?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2011)

I find her manipulative and she seems to want to be rescued 24/7.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

true.

bill and sookie are as bad as one another. :/

*sigh*


----------



## Sann (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, but only because of Alan Ball!
I know people hate it if someone compares the show with the books but still: in the books Sookies character isn't like that. There are many moments were she stands her ground and where she analyzes the situation better than anyone else. I hate it that Alan Ball made her so naive. Also the whole saving thing is better explained by her point of view: she wants a normal life without the whole vampire shit and if she's hurt or wounded she's more bad ass and doesn't pity herself. 
 Okay, Bill is just the same in the books, so who cares.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 5, 2011)

I knew the books were different from the series but really are they that different?

*blinks*

:/


----------



## illmatic (Jun 5, 2011)

Alan Ball has said something before about how he uses to show to explore characters you might not get much background on in the books.

Artistic license I suppose


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 6, 2011)

First six minutes of the first episode of Season 4 of True Blood.

Part 1 Link removed
Part 2 Link removed


----------



## Sann (Jun 6, 2011)

Jesus Christ^^
That's crazy 

@emROARS: They're and not only when it comes down to Sookie's charcter. Some characters don't get as much attention as they get in the show. Tara for instance.
Then we have small things like that Sookie wasn't rescued by Bill when she discovered who took money from Eric but that it was Eric himself who stabbed the bartender.
Things like that.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 7, 2011)

Is Tara a witch too?  Is that how she summons Maryann?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2011)

Finished Season 2. Sookie was somewhat growing on till I saw the minisodes, what a total bitch. Atleast Egg's was under some spell, your precious Bill is a fucking killer outright. Sookie is just plain horrible.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dClWE2Int9I[/YOUTUBE]



Thdyingbreed said:


> First six minutes of the first episode of Season 4 of True Blood.
> 
> Part 1 Watch You Crawl
> Part 2 Watch You Crawl


[YOUTUBE]HBKnqrtsxq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2011)

Eww. The Bill and Lorena sex scene is one of the most disgusting thing's I've ever seen.


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Eww. The Bill and Lorena sex scene is one of the most disgusting thing's I've ever seen.



I wasnt a fan either.


----------



## Sann (Jun 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Eww. The Bill and Lorena sex scene is one of the most disgusting thing's I've ever seen.



Same here!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2011)

Why does Lorena keep chasing Bill when he obviously hates her guts? Woman seems to be a masochist.

Season 3 has been pretty good till now. The Tara thing is abit weird though, the vampire guy seems deranged.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2011)

"Bill are you dead? NOOOOO"

Bitch he's a vampire>_>


----------



## Nathen (Jun 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Why does Lorena keep chasing Bill when he obviously hates her guts? Woman seems to be a masochist.
> 
> Season 3 has been pretty good till now. The Tara thing is abit weird though, the vampire guy seems deranged.


Awe I liked Franklin Link removed : D


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2011)

He was crazy

Done with Season 3, meh it was okay, it started out really good but then it got repetitive towards the end with the same dynamics being dragged out. Also Sookie/Eric/Bill is poorest written love triangle since Twilight. Her only attraction to them is because she's irresistible half fairy? It's like some bad shoujo manga.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 15, 2011)

The mental image of True Blood as a bad shoujo manga 

So how I see it....Her attraction is partly from drinking their blood. Sookie has drank lots of Bill's blood, As for Eric, the older the vampire the stronger the blood. Its like a aphrodisiac to the drinker. Sookie being a supernatural might change or amplify how the blood affects her.

Sookie was also a virgin till she had sex with Bill. The experience likely help create some feelings of attachment or bond.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> He was crazy
> 
> Done with Season 3, meh it was okay, it started out really good but then it got repetitive towards the end with the same dynamics being dragged out. Also Sookie/Eric/Bill is poorest written love triangle since Twilight. Her only attraction to them is because she's irresistible half fairy? It's like some bad shoujo manga.



it's only the 3rd season remember while there's 10 books altogether at the moment. bill is a bastard sure but it's still early days tbh.

the fourth will show her falling for eric. also remember that they're monster technically while something like love is pure. *shrug*


----------



## Sann (Jun 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Done with Season 3, meh it was okay, it started out really good but then it got repetitive towards the end with the same dynamics being dragged out. Also Sookie/Eric/Bill is poorest written love triangle since Twilight. Her only attraction to them is because she's irresistible half fairy? It's like some bad shoujo manga.



O come on! Don't judge too hard
I mean just imagine you'd listen to the radio all day and can't switch it off? I think it's horrible to hear 24 hours a day the thoughts of everyone else so who wouldn't be attracted to someone who's thoughts you can't hear?? So besides that and the whole blood-bond thing I understand why she's attracted to vampires. And well yeah, you see Alan Ball did a poor job in explaining why Bill & Eric are so obsessed with Sookie. He lets it look like as if it's only because of her blood what's not true. 
Hope in season 4 he explaines Eric's attraction 'cause Charlaine Harris had a very good and cute idea when it comes to this^^


----------



## emROARS (Jun 16, 2011)

Sann said:


> O come on! Don't judge too hard
> I mean just imagine you'd listen to the radio all day and can't switch it off? I think it's horrible to hear 24 hours a day the thoughts of everyone else so who wouldn't be attracted to someone who's thoughts you can't hear?? So besides that and the whole blood-bond thing I understand why she's attracted to vampires. And well yeah, you see Alan Ball did a poor job in explaining why Bill & Eric are so obsessed with Sookie. He lets it look like as if it's only because of her blood what's not true.
> Hope in season 4 he explaines Eric's attraction 'cause Charlaine Harris had a very good and cute idea when it comes to this^^



Agreed and in season four we see more of an Eric that isn't all uptight and guarded and such. However I do see Bill as an Edward wannabe tbh.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2011)

Having lived for a century and gaining so much knowledge, and then being stuck with a half wit like Sookie would be hell to me. Her only attraction at this point is some magical special ability to make everyone fall in love with her. Honestly it's poor writing on the writers part when she can't give the audience a good idea why anyone would find Sookie worth all the hassle other than some silly plot point like that. 

As for Eric and Sookie, the only thing I could give her is her interactions with Godric and impressing Eric.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 16, 2011)

Bill does only like her for her blood, that's why he's a bastard.

But it's still only the 3rd book, she does grow as a character. 

as we said it's still too early into it to make any judgements. Sookie still gets on my nerves sometimes but think of it. She was a naive girl in a place where not much happened before all this happened and the time period within the books despite it looking long isn't long at all. I'm surprised she hasn't had a breakdown at this point.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2011)

I didn't mind Bill until he became creepy, controlling and somewhat dangerous by the end of S3. I still think he's one of the most interesting characters on the show though, a human at heart trying to fight his real urges which is a blood thirsty vampire. Sort of like Damon from VD.


----------



## Sann (Jun 16, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Agreed and in season four we see more of an Eric that isn't all uptight and guarded and such. However I do see Bill as an Edward wannabe tbh.



Same here You know that's my favorite Eric and I'm really looking forward to all the interaction between those two.



Ennoea said:


> Having lived for a century and gaining so much knowledge, and then being stuck with a half wit like Sookie would be hell to me. Her only attraction at this point is some magical special ability to make everyone fall in love with her. Honestly it's poor writing on the writers part when she can't give the audience a good idea why anyone would find Sookie worth all the hassle other than some silly plot point like that.



You seem to forget that's not only the vampires, shapeshifters or werewolves that are attracted to her because of her blood. She can't do anything about the fairy part in her blood. And somehow she must be special because otherwise there would be no story at all. 
Besides I think her character except for the naive part is quite amsuing with her sarcasm especially when she stands her ground. 




emROARS said:


> as we said it's still too early into it to make any judgements. Sookie still gets on my nerves sometimes but think of it. She was a naive girl in a place where not much happened before all this happened and the time period within the books despite it looking long isn't long at all. I'm surprised she hasn't had a breakdown at this point.



Yeah, she gets on my nerves too sometimes, but that's only in the show. In the books I can't get enough of her. Maybe because everythings better explained and Sookie isn't THAT naive. 
Same here. A normal girl what already have had a breakdown after the murder of her grandma


----------



## emROARS (Jun 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I didn't mind Bill until he became creepy, controlling and somewhat dangerous by the end of S3. I still think he's one of the most interesting characters on the show though, a human at heart trying to fight his real urges which is a blood thirsty vampire. Sort of like Damon from VD.



No

Bill is not Damon.



Damon > Bill.


----------



## Sann (Jun 16, 2011)

emROARS said:


> No
> 
> Bill is not Damon.
> 
> ...



Agreed


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2011)

Damon fangirl?

Damon needs help, he's a sociopathic loon imo


----------



## Sann (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, not a fangirl as in "Ahhhhhhhh Damon is so sexy!! I wanna marry him" 
I love how the writers develope his character.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2011)

Well he's easily the best written character on the show after Katherine.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree.  Katherine was by far the most interesting character last season.  Elijah has his moments too I suppose.

I'm frustrated by these HBO clips.  We have seen like 10 minutes of fairy bullshit now.  Give us some vampire scenes!  As much as I love True Blood... I admit that I lose a little interest when the vampires aren't around.  Wolves, witches, shifters... these other creatures aren't nearly as interesting.

Jessica has several hot scenes in the promos I have seen recently btw.


----------



## Sann (Jun 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Well he's easily the best written character on the show after Katherine.



Agreed Loved how they played with her character. From "Wahhh I'm gonna kill this crazy bitch" to "Damn it! No wonder she became like this."



Rukia said:


> I'm frustrated by these HBO clips.  We have seen like 10 minutes of fairy bullshit now.  Give us some vampire scenes!  As much as I love True Blood... I admit that I lose a little interest when the vampires aren't around.  Wolves, witches, shifters... these other creatures aren't nearly as interesting.
> 
> Jessica has several hot scenes in the promos I have seen recently btw.



Same here
I mean I'm not interested in this whole fairy thing. Maybe because it's so creepy. 
Vampire rule^^


----------



## illmatic (Jun 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wpPYMHpZwTU[/YOUTUBE]

Get caught up with the first three seasons of True Blood in under 5 minutes. xD


----------



## Frieza (Jun 26, 2011)

One Hour left.


----------



## Melanie Skye (Jun 26, 2011)

I like True Blood. The producers were really like "follow the books? Nah." but I like it nonetheless. I find myself liking Jessica actually, even though she doesn't exist in the books. I'm glad Sookie finally broke up with Bill!


----------



## Achilles (Jun 26, 2011)

Tara's plotline intrigues me. 

That was an awful Zombies cover at the end. The ending music is usually much better.

Anyway, apparently HBO canada on demand already has the 2nd episode up.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 26, 2011)

The episode was pretty good for an opener, i'm liking jason a lot more now. 

and the ending was


----------



## Achilles (Jun 26, 2011)

emROARS said:


> and the ending was



But what was with that camera angle? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



She isn't showing titties anymore?


----------



## emROARS (Jun 26, 2011)

And I don't mean sookie.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 26, 2011)

^  My bad.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 26, 2011)

That is far too much Sookie for one season. And I'm only 24 minutes in.


----------



## hehey (Jun 26, 2011)

Bill is the king of Louisiana? holy shit!!


----------



## emROARS (Jun 26, 2011)

hehey said:


> Bill is the king of Louisiana? holy shit!!



I doubt It.


----------



## Nathen (Jun 27, 2011)

Bill's king. Really a WTF moment there


----------



## Fierce (Jun 27, 2011)

Season premiere was okay. Hard to take it seriously though when you have a couple non-fans with you, making fun of it the entire time.

Bill thing was pretty obvious, seeing as Eric had to obey him when he told him to leave early in the episode.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 27, 2011)

It's hard to take seriously watching it by myself.

Also, I approve of 'Tony'


----------



## Hana (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't take it seriously. That's how I can enjoy it optimally. 

I enjoyed Tara's new twist heehee. LaFayette's plot looks to be the most interesting followed by Jessica and Jason's. Bill-Sookie-Eric dynamic so far is ok, but I hope it gets better.


----------



## Nathen (Jun 27, 2011)

Tara's new twist was...Interesting....


I now feel bad for watching Episode 2 on HBO Go though. Because now I have to wait 2 weeks for the next episode.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 27, 2011)

Luna 


--------------------------------
Bill must love being king. 

Bill wouldn't of fought Sophie-Ann unless he had a winning plan.


----------



## Sann (Jun 27, 2011)

Bill's King?? Oh my- what the hell is going on? 

Well I wasn't disappointed but it wasn't something special either.
The Sookie x Eric scene at the end made my day  It was sooo hot!!! I want more^^

Anyone else thinking Bill will be responsible for Eric loosing his memory?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 27, 2011)

So far not bad not bad at all, poor Jason always caught in a whirlwind of shit.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 27, 2011)

THEY WERE GETTING TO THE GOOD PART!!


----------



## Sann (Jun 27, 2011)

Sunako said:


> THEY WERE GETTING TO THE GOOD PART!!



I know
Now we again have to wait....waiting sucks


----------



## perman07 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sann said:


> Anyone else thinking Bill will be responsible for Eric loosing his memory?


Hmm, did I miss something? What did Eric forget?


----------



## Sunako (Jun 27, 2011)

^ It's from the books


----------



## perman07 (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn, so this thread is unsafe for people who only watch the show? Can't book talk be kept in spoiler tags? Was considering subscribing to this thread..


----------



## Sunako (Jun 27, 2011)

Idk, it's just an one-liner :3


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 27, 2011)

great open to the season they cut the episode just when it was getting good though


----------



## Sann (Jun 27, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Damn, so this thread is unsafe for people who only watch the show? Can't book talk be kept in spoiler tags? Was considering subscribing to this thread..



 Oh shit.

Didn't mean to be so thoughtless
(Though in the promo clips you could also see that Eric will loose his memory)

However won't happen again

@Sunako: Thehe you simply godda love Pam^^


----------



## perman07 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Idk, it's just an one-liner :3


Here's a picture from a t-shirt with other one-liners:


----------



## emROARS (Jun 27, 2011)

Sann said:


> Anyone else thinking Bill will be responsible for Eric loosing his memory?



Maybe in the series but in the book that didn't happen. :/


----------



## Sunako (Jun 27, 2011)

Dude, calm yo tits


----------



## perman07 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hehe, that last post was meant to be funny though One-liners are enough to spoil entire movies or shows was my point.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 27, 2011)

Am I the only one that found the notes he stuck to the door and the microwave adorable?


----------



## Frieza (Jun 27, 2011)

If the second episode was aired yesterday, then why is it not on the internet


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 27, 2011)

Why the fuck is Jason always caught in this shit!


----------



## Sann (Jun 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Maybe in the series but in the book that didn't happen. :/



That's what I'm talking about 

*Spoiler*: __ 



In the books it was the witch, that wanted to hook up with Eric and he said 'No', but somehow I have the feeling that Bill still didn't give up on the plan to kill everyone who knows about Sookie's blood. So why not use a witch in order to achieve this?






Sunako said:


> This is what I find adorable


----------



## emROARS (Jun 27, 2011)

Sann said:


> That's what I'm talking about
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



didn't the witch also want like a 5th of his income from the bar? I wouldn't blame him for saying no.




And was I the only one that noticed that the main witch was aunt Petunia from HP? Even funnier thing is that her birds name was Minerva. 

edit: also if people want gif's, just PM.


----------



## Sann (Jun 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yeah, you're right^^ Almost forgot about that. 




I can asure you: you aren't the only one who noticed! The moment I saw the season 4 trailer I was like "Wtf???!! That was Petunia!" 
Some how it's strange and somehow it fits


----------



## emROARS (Jun 27, 2011)

Sann said:


> I can asure you: you aren't the only one who noticed! The moment I saw the season 4 trailer I was like "Wtf???!! That was Petunia!"
> Some how it's strange and somehow it fits



And I thought Petunia hated magic. 

Mind you the actress was good when she went into the trace.


----------



## Sann (Jun 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> And I thought Petunia hated magic.



Irony is in the air



Sunako said:


> bcuz he's related to sookeh



This explains a lot


----------



## emROARS (Jun 27, 2011)

I like Jason so far this season, he seems more mature.

Then again something will happen.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 27, 2011)

Jason's peach fuzz is weird


----------



## Sunako (Jun 27, 2011)

Holy shit that second episode


----------



## emROARS (Jun 27, 2011)

second episode avi
Episode 15 Benderama


----------



## Frieza (Jun 27, 2011)

Second episode was amazing. Now i got to wait two weeks


----------



## Sann (Jun 27, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Holy shit that second episode




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ouuu yeah Though I have to admit that I hate it how Eric is presented as the asshole who only wants to own Sookie. This whole "I bought your house so I bought you"-thing is so low Geez, what did Alan think when he wrote this scene? I mean okay he had to somehow make sure Eric could get into her house any time he wants to...but this is just stupid. Especially with Sookie acting so prude. 
But the last scene was great^^ I love vulnerable Eric

*chuckle* ...punk Bill was smexy


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

Loved the episode


----------



## emROARS (Jun 27, 2011)

Sann said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



TBH am I the only one who finds it hot when he says 'you are mine?'

I mean honestly he doesn't see her a a Pet, he never has. In terms of Sookie being his it makes it easier for him to protect her. 

Then again I thought the notes and the house redecorating was a cute thing to do.

Could be a european thing. *shrug*

But sometimes I want to wring Sookie's neck because of how thick she can be. Jesus.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 27, 2011)

The second episode is available?  Where?


----------



## emROARS (Jun 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> second episode avi
> Link removed



right here


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

Louis Pasteur is a vampire, who would've guessed


----------



## Nathen (Jun 27, 2011)

I feel bad for Eric....Having your superior being ten times younger than you


----------



## emROARS (Jun 27, 2011)

Nathen said:


> I feel bad for Eric....Having your superior being ten times younger than you



Eric could be King anytime he wants (he's one of the oldes in the country now Russell and Godric are dead). Sophie Anne is only around 300ish.

I think he just doesn't want to be King. He's happy where he is, in his Bar with his Sookie.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> right here



Diolch 

**


----------



## Sann (Jun 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, you aren't the only one When I heard him saying this for the first time I had goese-pimples. The first thing that came to my mind was: Rawrrrrr 
Seriously what's wrong with Sookie? Every girl dreams of such a hot and passionate guy, who protects you, who cares for you and who only wants you! Geez, is she blind or what?
Yeah the notes were so sweet How could anyone not love him? I mean he does everything to help her, but she only sees the egoistic vampire who lusts after her and who invades her last personal room where she always felt save. She should have realized by now, that Eric isn't like that, that his actions might look primitive but that he really does love her, just for who she is and not because of her blood   






emROARS said:


> Eric could be King anytime he wants (he's one of the oldes in the country now Russell and Godric are dead). Sophie Anne is only around 300ish.
> 
> I think he just doesn't want to be King. He's happy where he is, in his Bar with his Sookie.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't this also mentioned in the books? I think so. Something like, that he could if he wanted to, but that he just doesn't want to


----------



## Nathen (Jun 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Eric could be King anytime he wants (he's one of the oldes in the country now Russell and Godric are dead). Sophie Anne is only around 300ish.
> 
> I think he just doesn't want to be King. He's happy where he is, in his Bar with his Sookie.


Sophie Anne is.....Well, Nevermind


----------



## Sunako (Jun 27, 2011)

SID VICIOUS SEEING I



Sann said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't quite like that either. BUT-





_Eric:”I know you, there are two Sookie Stackhouses. One who still clings to the idea that she’s merely human and the other who’s coming to grips with the fact that you are better than that”
Sookie:”And what do you think is gonna happen when I do come to grips with it? Do you think my legs are just gonna magicly open for you?”_

SAUCY 




*QUESTION:* Andy addicted to V , when did that happen? 
///doesn't remember/know


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 27, 2011)

"That's the calming influence of that Asian pussy at work."

:rofl

Episode 2 is bananas.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone know if the 2nd episode was ripped in 720p?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 27, 2011)

Did they ever explain how Eric got out of the concrete besides its one year later?
I like what they are doing with the Hoyt/Jessica plot


----------



## illmatic (Jun 27, 2011)

He flew out like superman.


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Did they ever explain how Eric got out of the concrete besides its one year later?



I was wondering the same thing, but apparently they didn't clarify that part yet.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 27, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Did they ever explain how Eric got out of the concrete besides its one year later?
> I like what they are doing with the Hoyt/Jessica plot



Pam helped him out. If you notice at the end of the last episode, just before sookie goes with the fairies, pam complains how 'she'll never wash the cement out of her hair'.


----------



## The Uchiha Hawk (Jun 27, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Did they ever explain how Eric got out of the concrete besides its one year later?
> I like what they are doing with the Hoyt/Jessica plot



At the end of the season 3 finale theres a scene where Pam says something like "I'll never get all of that cement out of my hair". So I assume she got Eric out of the concrete. Vampires can contact their progeny telepathically, so I assume he contacted her.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 27, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Did they ever explain how Eric got out of the concrete besides its one year later?
> I like what they are doing with the Hoyt/Jessica plot



He got out before the timeskip. In the last episode of season 3.

Pam dug him out.

Damn it! I've been ninja'd.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 27, 2011)

lol i beat you all.

and season 4 ending


----------



## Achilles (Jun 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> santana cover



It's actually a Zombies cover. Santana coverd it from them. I just wanted to make up for getting ninja'd twice.


Both versions were better than True Bloods, IMO.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 27, 2011)

Achilles said:


> It's actually a Zombies cover. Santana coverd it from them.



i meant santana originally did it and zombies covered it. i should be going to bed. -_-


----------



## Achilles (Jun 27, 2011)

D'oh. I meant to say Zombies song, not cover. I need rest too. After I watch episode 2. 

Wait, are they going to do this next episode on demand preview thing every week?

If not, maybe I should hold off on episode 2 so I have something new next week.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 27, 2011)

Now the wait will be 2 weeks instead of 1


----------



## emROARS (Jun 27, 2011)

Achilles said:


> D'oh. I meant to say Zombies song, not cover. I need rest too. After I watch episode 2.
> 
> Wait, are they going to do this next episode on demand preview thing every week?
> 
> If not, maybe I should hold off on episode 2 so I have something new next week.



I don't think so because isn't next week the 4th of july in america?


----------



## Sann (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunako said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mega saucy  Love the quote and the animations  Sookie knows how to handle Eric^^
Wanna me to get a heart attack or something? 



illmatic said:


> He flew out like superman.



 Great explanation^^


----------



## Nathen (Jun 28, 2011)

^ I really love that .gif for some reason


----------



## Sann (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe because the quote is a simple but adorable cute statement?


----------



## Sunako (Jun 28, 2011)

how can he be so cute


----------



## emROARS (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunako said:


> how can he be so cute



you should see alex's grin irl, it's ADORABLE.

pek


----------



## nightmistress (Jun 28, 2011)

The season premiere wasn't that interesting, but Bill's actually looking a little bit hotter than before, haha.  I'm a little torn as to whether I want to watch episode 2.  It's kind of nice having something to look forward to on Sundays.


----------



## Hibino (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) when it comes to Eric Northman


----------



## Sann (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunako said:


> how can he be so cute



pek Awwwww Alex plays the clueless hot guy pretty good^^



emROARS said:


> you should see alex's grin irl, it's ADORABLE.



 You people really need to stop giving me all this cute/ hot images 



nightmistress said:


> The season premiere wasn't that interesting, but Bill's actually looking a little bit hotter than before, haha.  I'm a little torn as to whether I want to watch episode 2.  It's kind of nice having something to look forward to on Sundays.



I have to admit that even as a Bill-disliker I had to notice that he somehow looks hotter...maybe it's the new haircut


----------



## Sunako (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sann (Jun 28, 2011)

:rofl

Well, I wouldn't be surprised^^


----------



## emROARS (Jun 28, 2011)

Sann said:


> You people really need to stop giving me all this cute/ hot images





OH and



> The love for hot vampires is stronger than ever: The fourth season premiere of True Blood Sunday matched its series high performance of 5.4 million viewers. It also improved upon its season 3 debut by 6%.
> 
> The rebroadcast at 11 p.m. added an additional one million viewers for a combined 6.4 million viewers for the night. Viewership levels will no doubt build, especially since fans expect Eric (Alexander Skarsgard) and Sookie (Anna Paquin) to hook up in the shower this season.


----------



## Sann (Jun 28, 2011)

emROARS said:


> OH and



Ooooohhhh my God I love him

I. Want. That. Abso-fucking-lutely. Hot. Shower.Scene!!!!


----------



## emROARS (Jun 28, 2011)

I did a True Blood poster with a shower head.

I might happen 

I'm actually bleeding atm, debating whether to drink it or not.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 28, 2011)

I went to Charlaine Hariss's (???) website a few days ago and a free wallpaper caught my eye


----------



## Sann (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunako said:


> I went to Charlaine Hariss's (???) website a few days ago and a free wallpaper caught my eye



:rofl

What the hell?!  Eric looks like some highlander/ pirate for the cover of a romantic novel a la "Master of Desire" by Kinley MacGregor^^ 
( Please don't ask me why I know this )


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 28, 2011)

I have still yet to watch the 2nd episode but why are bill and eric suddenly friends when Bill fuked him up in the 3rd season?


----------



## emROARS (Jun 28, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> I have still yet to watch the 2nd episode but why are bill and eric suddenly friends when Bill fuked him up in the 3rd season?



they're not, but he has to listen to bill because bill is king.


----------



## Nathen (Jun 28, 2011)

Sann said:


> Maybe because the quote is a simple but adorable cute statement?


Could be it


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 28, 2011)

won't be long till eric tells Sookie


----------



## Sann (Jun 28, 2011)

Tell her what?

And by the way: your sig rocks


----------



## Frieza (Jun 28, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:
			
		

> won't be long till eric tells Sookie


Please spoil us!


----------



## Achilles (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunako said:


> [/IMG]



Sookeh 


~not this gif, my darlings, it has a bit o nipple~


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 28, 2011)

That's the gif with topless Sookie at the end, isn't it?



Yep, it is. Not allowed.

Though wanted.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 28, 2011)

edit: ok Naruko 

ANYWAY


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 28, 2011)

Episode 2 is on HBO on Demand.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 28, 2011)

it was on there on sunday

I posted the MU link.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 28, 2011)

emROARS said:


> it was on there on sunday
> 
> I posted the MU link.



That was from HBO GO. It's on HBO on Demand now.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 28, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> That was from HBO GO. It's on HBO on Demand now.



oh

I don't live in the US or Canada so I can't get it anyway.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 28, 2011)

anybody know a website where i can see the episode?


----------



## illmatic (Jun 29, 2011)

> The love for hot vampires is stronger than ever: The fourth season premiere of True Blood Sunday matched its series high performance of 5.4 million viewers. It also improved upon its season 3 debut by 6%.
> 
> The rebroadcast at 11 p.m. added an additional one million viewers for a combined 6.4 million viewers on Sunday. Viewership levels will no doubt build over the next few episodes, especially since fans expect Eric (Alexander Skarsgard) and Sookie (Anna Paquin) to hook up this season.



Source:


----------



## Prowler (Jun 29, 2011)

dat Eric


----------



## emROARS (Jun 29, 2011)

Prowler said:


> dat Eric



lol since everyone's got eric avatar's I might make myself one.


----------



## Sann (Jun 29, 2011)

emROARS said:


> lol since everyone's got eric avatar's I might make myself one.



*chuckle* You can't resist Eric  ( except your name is Sookie^^)


----------



## emROARS (Jun 30, 2011)

.:Jason:. said:


> Anyone know of a good site I can watch this on? I don't have HBO.



if you look on tumblr they have download links as well as streaming links. 

I usually watch it live on veetio (or something or other) so *shrug*


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 30, 2011)

I watched the 2nd episode and Sookie was back to her old selfish self as usual by buttin in other people's business and not getting what she wants so she storms off like a idiot. i'm glad Jessica told her off in the bathroom when she was fucking that vamp in the toilet


----------



## illmatic (Jul 4, 2011)

Necromancers in Bon Temps :amazed


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2011)

Apparently in true blood all witch craft is necromancy


----------



## Sunako (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Sann (Jul 4, 2011)

@Sunako:
:rofl


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2011)

Eric naked
Sookieh alone

+

my imagination

=

Anal.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 4, 2011)

Jason better not get turned into a Werepanther he's one of the few normal characters left


----------



## emROARS (Jul 4, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Apparently in true blood all witch craft is necromancy



no I think it's a section of witchcraft. remember at the beginning when that one woman was unsure since she'd never done it before (minevra the bird?)?


----------



## Achilles (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, I was worried there might be some Panther rape.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 5, 2011)

eric looked ridiculously skinny in ep 2.  jessica looked delicious


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 5, 2011)

This whole Jessica and Hoyt plot is getting interesting 
Bill is boring 
Eric is cool
Still not enough lafayette 
Sam plot is okay

pretty good episode


----------



## The World (Jul 5, 2011)

How is Bill boring? His plot is the only one that matters and has lasting effects beyond this season. 

Everyone else, they will be wrapped up this season. 


It is disappointing Bill didn't beat down the Queen even though she is older but it's funny he has the Blade hit squad now.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 5, 2011)

The real question is what's going to happen with the Arlene and hell spawn storyline.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 5, 2011)

emROARS said:


> no I think it's a section of witchcraft. remember at the beginning when that one woman was unsure since she'd never done it before (minevra the bird?)?



i think its a long the lines of. 

there are people who smoke weed and know how to cook abortion pies that have a 50/50 percent chance of killing your hellspawn baby or giving him antichrist powers. they call themselves witches but everyone else calls them wankers.

and they are "HOLY **** GOD, JESUS BURN THESE BITCHES AT THE STAKE!!!!" Witches.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jul 5, 2011)

Can't believe what happened to the queen. Not cool. I was hoping she was a bit more badass. Always sad when a young vamp somehow best an older one.

I wonder if the much older vamps would have been able to dodge that. Eric, Godric and Russel lvl better be able to or it is just sad.

When that main witch was possessed or whatever and was chanting the spell at Eric, her face was warping into someones else's very quickly. I never saw it properly. Was it someone we saw before......was there any significance to it or just showing possesion


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 5, 2011)

She was looking her younger self. Apparently tapping into the supernatural brings you closer to immortality. My theory is that shifters and weres are low on the sup totem pole. Vamps are pretty high up there because they are walking superpowered dead corpses that get stronger the longer they stay alive, and if what we see of the witches is any indication, that must be pretty high level magic. Fairies must be mid tier, strong enough to create an alternate reality, grant pseudo immortality to humans, and can hurt most supernatural beings.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 5, 2011)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> When that main witch was possessed or whatever and was chanting the spell at Eric, her face was warping into someones else's very quickly. I never saw it properly. Was it someone we saw before......was there any significance to it or just showing possesion


I think it was just possession but likely someone from Eric's past.


----------



## The World (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah Eric seemed to recognize the person/woman? possessing the witch and that person horrified him.

He had the most derpy face.


----------



## Bart (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunako


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2011)

Isnt Eric faster than a hand gun? I remember something like that last season.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 5, 2011)

I just noticed people who have read the books know who or what was posessing that woman and what happened to Eric...hmmm


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 5, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Apparently in true blood all witch craft is necromancy



If it was then why would Bill need to mention they're necromancers to get Eric to act? Wouldn't saying they're witches be enough?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 5, 2011)

watching flashbacks in episode 2, Bill is Vampire 007


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 6, 2011)

fight on mate!


----------



## emROARS (Jul 8, 2011)

Did you guys know HBO has really promoted this show?

So much so they created blogs and official sites.




BabyvampJessica.com

I think it's awesome tbh.


----------



## hilarysmith90 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeh! it is one of my favorite tv show and recently i have watched its episode 3 of seaosn 4.


----------



## hehey (Jul 9, 2011)

bill is kind of a dick

Running man with Goo Hara

come on...


----------



## illmatic (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## emROARS (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 10, 2011)

Bill is the most amazing character in the show 

Glad he's not with Sookie anymore...finally freeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## emROARS (Jul 10, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Bill is the most amazing character in the show
> 
> Glad he's not with Sookie anymore...finally freeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Bill is a bastard and about 75%+ of the fandom hate his guts.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 10, 2011)

A beautiful bastard. And they can hate Bill, that's the curse that comes with being so amazing.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 10, 2011)

bill is weak eric should kill him and become king


----------



## Felix (Jul 10, 2011)

Eric was a cool guy when he had long hair.
Now he is pussy leashed

Bill went to the other side of the spectrum. Awesome


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 10, 2011)

Unsure about droopy eyed amnesia Eric.

Jason lacks the antics that used to make him funny imo.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 10, 2011)

Amnesia Eric was central to this season (aka. book 4) so he's going to be here for most of it.

I find him adorable tbh.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

I like the casualty he handles a death sentence

I am afraid we gonna have to put you on true death. Sorry bro :-/


----------



## Achilles (Jul 10, 2011)

Those nasty hotshot hillbillies put the BO in HBO. Jason needs to take his new panther legs and get far away from them.



Nightfall said:


> Jason lacks the antics that used to make him funny imo.



You mean Conscience off, dick on?


----------



## emROARS (Jul 10, 2011)

Eric was ADORABLE in this episode. 

my favourite bit?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## nightmistress (Jul 11, 2011)

Did Eric remind anyone else of Macaulay Culkin a little bit?  His mischievousness and sort of innocence was giving me Home Alone flashbacks. It's extremely amusing.

Also, I'm liking Bill a lot more this season.


----------



## Fassy (Jul 11, 2011)

Sookie are you insane? I would never reject Eric's offer of being his. He was super adorable in this episode. :33

And Jessica why did you do that to Hoyt?!


----------



## emROARS (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh my god, Eric/Alex even looks like and older version of Macaulay too. XD

I mean Eric is still well..._Eric_, he's just not so uptight now and I think his 'holier than thou' attitude has poofed away too. Basically this is how he would act if he let himself feel.

I find him really, really sweet. I want to hug him and give him bottles of my blood because he deserves it. Then I would fluff up his pollows and give him a sookie doll to sleep with during the day.


----------



## Fassy (Jul 11, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Oh my god, Eric/Alex even looks like and older version of Macaulay too. XD
> 
> I mean Eric is still well..._Eric_, he's just not so uptight now and I think his 'holier than thou' attitude has poofed away too.
> 
> I find him really, really sweet. I want to hug him and give him bottles of my blood because he deserves it. Then I would fluff up his pollows and give him a sookie dolls to sleep with during the day.


This all of this.


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 11, 2011)

Did anyone notice that Sookie was reading original true blood book in one scene?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 11, 2011)

^ no , but that's funny

is jason getting gang raped ?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 11, 2011)

Alcide and Debbie are back together


----------



## Sunako (Jul 11, 2011)

Eric is sooooooo adorable!!! 

_You killed my fairy-godmother! 
Sorry ^_^;_


----------



## emROARS (Jul 11, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> Did anyone notice that Sookie was reading original true blood book in one scene?



She wasn't actually it was a different book from the author.


----------



## nightmistress (Jul 11, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> Did anyone notice that Sookie was reading original true blood book in one scene?



All I noticed was the author's name big as day.  I was amused  . 

And yeah, the actor himself looks like Macaulay, but much hotter in his adult years.  Now I'm curious as to how Alex looked as a growing boy.  Any fangirls have some old piccies of him?


----------



## emROARS (Jul 11, 2011)

I do, I'll have to dig them up from my tumblr. I'll edit this post.

edit: I also found an edit to the swedish he said.

*Den v?ta sanden mellan mina t?r.*
“The wet sand between my toes.”

*Vinden mot mina skulderblad.*
“The wind against my shoulder.”

*Hennes ?gon.*
“Her eyes.”

*Hennes ?gon. De var kalla. Tomma ?gon.*
“Her eyes. They were cold. Empty eyes.”

Basically the spell looks like it was suppose to tell him to go home. But where is home for him? Scandinavia? Or maybe some_one_ else?

--

Found it

and oh my god him and the kid from home alone look similar.


----------



## Black Vector (Jul 11, 2011)

"Sky People" for final villains.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 11, 2011)

Well Eric was a viking so ...


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 11, 2011)

I really wonder where their going with this whole Jason plotline


----------



## Achilles (Jul 11, 2011)

"He did look kind of Aryan."


----------



## emROARS (Jul 11, 2011)

Achilles said:


> "He did look kind of Aryan."



Wasn't he an SS member during WW2 with Godric anyway?


----------



## Prowler (Jul 11, 2011)

Jessica is lookin' awesome .


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 11, 2011)

Nothing more hilarious and strangely adorable than seeing Eric like a strange vampire puppy. Lol . You killed my fairy godmother! Sorry.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 11, 2011)

If you notice as well, all he's saying is sorry. XD

ALL. THE. TIME.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 11, 2011)

SO CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## emROARS (Jul 11, 2011)

When people go on about 'oh I like Amnesia Eric more than Normal Eric' or blah blah blah.

People forget that they're the _same person_. They're both immature, horny, funny, adorable, emotionally stunted and protective. The only difference is that normal Eric has a protective shell around him that is awfully hard to break because he's _had_ to create it to protect that person we see as amnesia Eric.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 11, 2011)

I like all sides of Eric


----------



## emROARS (Jul 11, 2011)

Sunako said:


> I like all sides of Eric



Me too, even when he was throwing dislocated limbs around in season 2.

:33


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 11, 2011)

Not enough Bill this episode. It wasn't bad though, Jason being raped was funny.


----------



## Farih (Jul 11, 2011)

God damn, I hate Bill.  He is so much more tolerable in the books, but tv!Bill...needs to die the true death asap.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 11, 2011)

Well he got _some action_


----------



## emROARS (Jul 11, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Well he got _some action_



which if you read the books is the most disgusting thing in the world. *shivers*

and supposedly on tumblr people are moaning at Alex because a) he's not buff enough and b) he has chest hair.

LEAVE HIM ALLOOONNNNEEE. ;_;


----------



## Sunako (Jul 11, 2011)

not buff enough?
chest hair?


----------



## emROARS (Jul 11, 2011)

I know i'm confused too. 

I mean seriously:




I'm trying to figure out eric's personality type. :/
I think he's an ISTP.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 11, 2011)

_ISTPs have a lot of natural ability which makes them good at many different kinds of things._


----------



## emROARS (Jul 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _INTP_ 




*ISTPs have a compelling drive to understand the way things work. They're good at logical analysis, and like to use it on practical concerns. They typically have strong powers of reasoning, although they're not interested in theories or concepts unless they can see a practical application.*

*ISTPs have an adventuresome spirit. *They thrive on action, and are usually fearless. ISTPs are fiercely independent, needing to have the space to make their own decisions about their next step. *They do not believe in or follow rules and regulations, as this would prohibit their ability to "do their own thing". Their sense of adventure and desire for constant action makes ISTPs prone to becoming bored rather quickly.*

*ISTPs are loyal to their causes and beliefs, and are firm believers that people should be treated with equity and fairness. Although they do not respect the rules of the "System", they follow their own rules and guidelines for behavior faithfully. They will not take part in something which violates their personal laws. ISTPs are extremely loyal and faithful to their "brothers".*

ISTPs like and need to spend time alone, because this is when they can sort things out in their minds most clearly.* They absorb large quantities of impersonal facts from the external world, and sort through those facts, making judgments, when they are alone.*

*ISTPs are action-oriented people. They like to be up and about, doing things. They are not people to sit behind a desk all day and do long-range planning. Adaptable and spontaneous, they respond to what is immediately before them. *They usually have strong technical skills, and can be effective technical leaders. They focus on details and practical things. *They have an excellent sense of expediency and grasp of the details which enables them to make quick, effective decisions.*

*ISTPs avoid making judgments based on personal values - they feel that judgments and decisions should be made impartially, based on the fact. They are not naturally tuned in to how they are affecting others. They do not pay attention to their own feelings, and even distrust them and try to ignore them, because they have difficulty distinguishing between emotional reactions and value judgments.*

*An ISTP who is over-stressed may exhibit rash emotional outbursts of anger, or on the other extreme may be overwhelmed by emotions and feelings which they feel compelled to share with people (often inappropriately). *An ISTP who is down on themself will foray into the world of value judgments - a place which is not natural for the ISTP - and judge themself by their inability to perform some task. They will then approach the task in a grim emotional state, expecting the worst.

*ISTPs are excellent in a crisis situations. *They're usually good athletes, and have very good hand-eye coordination. They are good at following through with a project, and tying up loose ends. They usually don't have much trouble with school, because they are introverts who can think logically.* They are usually patient individuals, although they may be prone to occasional emotional outbursts due to their inattention to their own feelings.*

*ISTPs have a lot of natural ability which makes them good at many different kinds of things. However, they are happiest when they are centered in action-oriented tasks which require detailed logical analysis and technical skill. They take pride in their ability to take the next correct step.*




Seems eric-like to me.


----------



## Farih (Jul 11, 2011)

emROARS said:


> which if you read the books is the most disgusting thing in the world. *shivers*



I know!  OMG...


*Spoiler*: _Book Spoiler; Be Warned_ 




*Spoiler*: _I'm warning you_ 



When she was hitting on him, I was waiting for Bill to say, "uhh, we're like related"...and then he's screwing her


----------



## emROARS (Jul 11, 2011)

Farih said:


> I know!  OMG...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Book Spoiler; Be Warned_
> ...



I know, it's bloody disgusting. I don't even like the actor either, Stephen is all up himself.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 11, 2011)

eric is super skinny this year, seems he lost some weight.

also, there seems to be alot of plot lines developing.


----------



## Farih (Jul 11, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I know, it's bloody disgusting. I don't even like the actor either, Stephen is all up himself.



You think so?  I remember seeing an interview with him and he seemed pretty humble, but that was just one interview.  TBH, Anna's the one that seems a little stuck-up to me.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 11, 2011)

Farih said:


> You think so?  I remember seeing an interview with him and he seemed pretty humble, but that was just one interview.  TBH, Anna's the one that seems a little stuck-up to me.



He refuses to be in the same set when Anna and Alex are having scenes together and also he refused to sign an autograph for a breast cancer patient just because it has a picture of her while she was in Hospital bald. Everyone else signed it but him and Anna. Alex even wrote 'you look beautiful' on it and sam drew a smiley face.

Anna I think is also a little stuck up too IMO. I think it's her facial expressions tbh.


----------



## Farih (Jul 11, 2011)

emROARS said:


> He refuses to be in the same set when Anna and Alex are having scenes together and also he refused to sign an autograph for a breast cancer patient *just because it has a picture of her while she was in Hospital bald*. Everyone else signed it but him and Anna. Alex even wrote 'you look beautiful' on it and sam drew a smiley face.



Really?  There's gotta be more to the story than that   Not that I don't believe you, but I didn't think SM was like a total douchebag...



> Anna I think is also a little stuck up too IMO. I think it's her facial expressions tbh.



Definitely.  Every video interview I've ever seen with her shows her looking bored or completely uninterested when she's answering questions.  She's completely not what I imagine in my mind when I think of Sookie from the books.

On that note, Book!Sookie >>>>>>>>> TV!Sookie.  The tv sookie&bill are cocky assholes.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 11, 2011)

Farih said:


> Really?  There's gotta be more to the story than that   Not that I don't believe you, but I didn't think SM was like a total douchebag...



She was going through breast cancer and I don't know her personally but I MSN her sometimes. *shrug*

And book sookie is alot better and tv sookie.

Also AB considers BillxSookie to be soulmates and people think the only reason the queen died and he became king was because Stephen is married to Anna and the whole relationship started on set.

How hard is it to keep something professional? Steve did you really get a bit excited during those scenes? Jeeze.


----------



## Farih (Jul 11, 2011)

I hate AB.  Even Charlaine Harris agreed that he messes with the plots of her books way too much.  I'm not a huge EricxSookie fan, but I hated the way he replaced Eric with Bill in some of the key scenes of season 3, just to make BillxSookie look even better.  I'm afraid of what's gonna happen this season...Dead to the World's my favorite book, but I think I'm gonna be disappointed 

I wouldn't be surprised if that thing about the queen was true.   The interview I was talking about earlier where SM seemed humble was one where he kept praising the girl who played the queen (forgot her name).  I thought he was being nice


----------



## emROARS (Jul 11, 2011)

Farih said:


> I hate AB.  Even Charlaine Harris agreed that he messes with the plots of her books way too much.  I'm not a huge EricxSookie fan, but I hated the way he replaced Eric with Bill in some of the key scenes of season 3, just to make BillxSookie look even better.  I'm afraid of what's gonna happen this season...Dead to the World's my favorite book, but I think I'm gonna be disappointed
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if that thing about the queen was true.   The interview I was talking about earlier where SM seemed humble was one where he kept praising the girl who played the queen (forgot her name).  I thought he was being nice



Eric x Sookie is my OTP so yeah it annoys me when they mess with bill and sookie. 

And praises have to me made during an interview because well otherwise repercussions will happen. They show their true colours when they're with fans.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 12, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> I really wonder where their going with this whole Jason plotline


Well, Tara was kidnapped and raped last season. It's Jason's turn this season.


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2011)

Boohooo the book is better than the TV show. Who cares?

And Eric was alot better when he had his long hair. He was tearing bitches in half with his juggernaut self. Now he's become all pussified.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 12, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Well, Tara was kidnapped and raped last season. It's Jason's turn this season.



You know if he spends the whole season tied to a bed having sex I'll be disappointed.
Jessica is sort of becoming the new Sam for me this season. The character I just hate for whatever reason
We need more Pam


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2011)

Vampires eating fairy godmothers, witches, blood addicts, and panther gangrape?

Yup I'm watching True Blood.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2011)

Has anyone suggested that it may not have actually been Claudine at all?


----------



## Farih (Jul 12, 2011)

The World said:


> Boohooo the book is better than the TV show. Who cares?



It's not that (since books are pretty much always better than the shows/movies).  It's that the characters are really being changed from their book counterparts, and for the tv-only audience that doesn't make a difference, but IMHO, Sookie is just annoying in the show.  I don't wanna root for her and I kinda like seeing her beat up because...she's just...ugghhh


----------



## emROARS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bart said:


> Has anyone suggested that it may not have actually been Claudine at all?



not surprised if it's Claudette tbh.


----------



## Sin (Jul 12, 2011)

The World said:


> Boohooo the book is better than the TV show. Who cares?
> 
> And Eric was alot better when he had his long hair. He was tearing bitches in half with his juggernaut self. Now he's become all pussified.


Book readers enhance the TV experience by bitching about the TV show and providing laughs.

It's a win-win.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 12, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> You know if he spends the whole season tied to a bed having sex I'll be disappointed.



that cowgirl scene was pretty hot


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 13, 2011)

Finally had time to watch the episode last night.

I have to say I'm finding amnesiac Eric very entertaining "you killed my fairy god mother!!!" "i'm sorry".

That witch really seems like she has no idea what she's doing when messing with such powerful magic, which is bound to end horribly.

I don't get why the hillbilly werepanthers thing Jason is going to want to stick around after they untie him which they'll eventually have to do.  If I were him I'm kill as many as I could on my way out.


----------



## Black Vector (Jul 13, 2011)

The truth about the past is revealed.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 13, 2011)

So much alex news 

He's getting a doctorate from Leeds uni
He's being signed onto Warner Brothers to do a Viking movie in league with Braveheart and Gladiator. 

<3


----------



## illmatic (Jul 17, 2011)

Every episode should be that entertaining.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Well, Tara was kidnapped and raped last season. It's Jason's turn this season.



And Lafayette did that on the first season

And God knows how often that'll happen to sookie


----------



## illmatic (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 17, 2011)

Eric was so wasted on fairy juice. Lol


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 18, 2011)

This show is such a fucking mess, I love it.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 18, 2011)

Bill's "Oh shit" look when he was reading that book.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2011)

^ haha, that was awkward 

but serious, something moved in my pants when the young panther was about to get on jason.  awkwarddddd :S


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 18, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> ^ haha, that was awkward
> 
> but serious, something moved in my pants when the young panther was about to get on jason.  awkwarddddd :S



You are not alone:amazed, what does this mean?


----------



## emROARS (Jul 18, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Eric was so wasted on fairy juice. Lol



The funny thing about it is that alex acts like that when he's actually drunk too.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 18, 2011)

^  








How adorable can he be?!


Bill you're such a cockblock


----------



## emROARS (Jul 18, 2011)

Sunako said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's nordic, they can drink bottles of vodka in one go and not get drunk.
alex is a lightweight

honestly, eric was ADORABLE.

OH:


_I AM AEGIR, GOD OF THE SEA, AND YOU ARE, RAN, MY SEA GODDESS._
Eric Northman 

*?gir* is a sea giant, god of the ocean and king of the sea creatures in Norse mythology. He is also known for hosting elaborate parties for the gods.

*R?n *is a sea goddess. According to Snorri Sturluson?s Prose Edda book Sk?ldskaparm?l, in his retelling of the Poetic Edda poem Lokasenna, she is married to ?gir and they have nine daughters together. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Achilles (Jul 18, 2011)

Would a werewolf/Shifter hybrid be any different from your average werewolf or Shifter? 

Bill was getting his hotshots on with Portia. She didn't seem as disgusted as him and Mona, I bet she tries to go back to him.



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> but serious, something moved in my pants when the young panther was about to get on jason.  awkwarddddd :S





Tempproxy said:


> You are not alone:amazed, what does this mean?



The actress is 18, so it's all gravy. Nobody's pants has betrayed them.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2011)

Pam!   That bitch is gonna have to pay now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2011)

pam got fucked up, she looks grossss


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2011)

they showed an awful lot of man pubes in this ep.  i never thought of man pubes as a sign that something cool was about to happen, kind of like seeing the S as clark kent opens his shirt.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 18, 2011)

Episode should have had more Bill. Sooki parts are very annoying to watch.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 18, 2011)

Sookie at least had 1 or 2 good lines this episode 



> “_You can’t have any more. There isn’t anymore. You drank the whole faerie and you are going to your room!_”
> 
> ~ Sookie Stackhouse


----------



## emROARS (Jul 18, 2011)

I liked that one too. This one was pretty good:



> There's big gators in there you crazy Viking now get on out and lets go home before one chomps off your you-know-what.



XD


----------



## Harihara (Jul 18, 2011)

oh Pam  I hope it heals


----------



## emROARS (Jul 18, 2011)

I feel for pam too. it'll go when eric gets his memory back.

and god that'll be a disaster.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 18, 2011)

The new ep was pretty good
Jason's plot is the most interesting right now
Sam......ehhh
Everyone else is just around it seems like


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2011)

It will be interesting to find out how the vampire blood and werepanther magic mix.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> It will be interesting to find out how the vampire blood and werepanther magic mix.



i thought the panthers were using V already


----------



## Fassy (Jul 19, 2011)

Drunk!Eric is adorable. 
I was glad the spell didn't work, it would have sucked if Eric went back to his old self so quickly without more development between him and Sookie.

I was hoping that Alcide's pants would have fallen and the camera hadn't cut off but he shifted before that happened. 

And Pam!


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 19, 2011)

Bill:"I'm your great great great great grandfather"
Oh boy


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 19, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i thought the panthers were using V already


Well, yes.
However, Jason is still in the transformative stages in becoming a werepanther. If that mixes with the power in vampire blood, we could see him turning into something quite different.

Or it just halts the werepanther magic and Jason returns to being human.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Tyrion (Jul 19, 2011)

"What you cryin bout', im the one getting raped"

 Jason

He is the only thing interesting at the moment for me, wonder what the fuck happens to him.

Also does anyone think Alcide is the ex werewolf of the girl Sam wants to date? That girl was saying she dated a bad boy in the past and was a were wolf, and when Alcide when back home, his gf said he is her only bad boy.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 19, 2011)

No. It seems too much out of character for Alcide. I am guessing someone Alcide knows by acquaintance. 

 Just like how different Amnesia Eric is to pre-Amnesia Eric


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 19, 2011)

Also what the hell is up with that baby..."baby not yours". Is that side storyline even in the books?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 19, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Also what the hell is up with that baby..."baby not yours".


Evil doll is haunted. At its appearance at the end of last season, I expected that it hinted Hoyt's would-have-been girl was lurking in the house.

However, with its appearances this season, I'm thinking it's just supposed to be a demonic doll.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm loving Tara's courage with the vampires but I can't help but thinks she'd have no chance in hell of hitting Pam's heart if she was moving full speed and wasn't stupid enough to run in a straight line towards the barrel of the gun.

That witch really needs to stop fucking with things she doesn't understand, she's just going to keep pissing off more and more vampires.

After seeing the preview of next weeks episode is anyone else wishing they would just let Godric be dead?  He was my favorite vampire by far and I wish they never killed him but this whole ghost thing is getting old.

If I were Sookie I'd just put silver lock chains on every door and window in the house.  That way even an invited vampire couldn't get in if she didn't want them to.

The Sam story I'm not terribly interested in but I'm happy to see them making Sam a loveable good guy again, I hated when they made him an ass.  His brother is getting exactly what he deserves at the moment, I have no sympathy for him.

I'm still on the fence about the baby and the doll storyline so I'll just wait and see where it goes.



Dragonus Nesha said:


> Well, yes.
> However, Jason is still in the transformative stages in becoming a werepanther. If that mixes with the power in vampire blood, we could see him turning into something quite different.
> 
> Or it just halts the werepanther magic and Jason returns to being human.



I'm wondering that too.  Since vampire blood has healing properties it might be able to stop the transformation while he's still human and clean all his wounds.

I was happy to see Jason kill that werepanther hick, he was really getting on my nerves.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 19, 2011)

I wish they let Godric stay dead as well, I hate those apperations of him. 
Although tbh, I think eric biting sookie is a dream. 

And if I was sookie I would do the same thing with the silver until I got hold of the deed. After that i'd stick up finger up to them all.

TBH I think completely fucked up with him owning the house. I know he wanted to get in and keep the house from getting sold by anyone else but still.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 19, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I wish they let Godric stay dead as well, I hate those apperations of him.
> Although tbh, I think eric biting sookie is a dream.



I'm hoping its a dream, that at least I would be ok with.



emROARS said:


> And if I was sookie I would do the same thing with the silver until I got hold of the deed. After that i'd stick up finger up to them all.



I'm surprised she hasn't thought of it since any amount of silver would be enough to keep a vampire out regardless of their age.



emROARS said:


> TBH I think completely fucked up with him owning the house. I know he wanted to get in and keep the house from getting sold by anyone else but still.



I'm wondering if she'll use his current state to trick him into selling it back to her.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 19, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm wondering if she'll use his current state to trick him into selling it back to her.



I think that's what she's getting by taking care of him.


----------



## Fassy (Jul 19, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Also what the hell is up with that baby..."baby not yours". Is that side storyline even in the books?



It's not in the books. Terry and Arlene have no romantic relationship in the books either.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 19, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> If I were Sookie I'd just put silver lock chains on every door and window in the house.  That way even an invited vampire couldn't get in if she didn't want them to.


What would you do to stop the vampires from barging through the walls?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2011)

I just hope Jason doesn't end up falling in love with Jessica. =/

She needs to hook up with Pam.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm hoping the Necromancers revive Godric .


----------



## Vei (Jul 20, 2011)

I hate to ask this, but does anyone know where to watch it online without a survey? I have HBO, but they're only displaying the later seasons ondemand.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 20, 2011)

Veirane said:


> I hate to ask this, but does anyone know where to watch it online without a survey? I have HBO, but they're only displaying the later seasons ondemand.



Links come and go though. And there are some annoying ads, but they're easily silenced.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 20, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> What would you do to stop the vampires from barging through the walls?



There seems to be a magical nature to it all.  Remember when Eric had a silver chain laid across his body?  It wasn't actually tied down but he couldn't get up as long as it held him.

Then there is the punishment the magister was going to give Bill. Years in a coffin bound with silver.  A vampire should easily have the strength to break the top or bottom of the coffin and get out but binding the door itself with silver seems to be enough to keep them from being able to get through.


----------



## Xion (Jul 21, 2011)

Did people here hear about Season 5 villain? It sounds very promising.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 21, 2011)

Xion said:


> Did people here hear about Season 5 villain? It sounds very promising.



Is is De Castro? Please, please, please, please.

edit: russell again?

I WANT VICTOR AND DE CASTRO. ;_______________;


----------



## Achilles (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey gaiz, Bill and Eric have made up over a warm cup of Tru Blood.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 21, 2011)

So it looks like Pam is done for the season


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 21, 2011)

Xion said:


> Did people here hear about Season 5 villain? It sounds very promising.


 No. Who is it supposed to be?


Matta Clatta said:


> So it looks like Pam is done for the season


 She better not be.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FkMb-Bsr7IM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]oCnOf44nttQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## emROARS (Jul 22, 2011)

*is hoping for Jason x Jessica*


----------



## Sunako (Jul 22, 2011)

^ Me too, for some reason 
When Jessica gave Jason her blood to save him ...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2011)

emROARS said:


> *is hoping for Jason x Jessica*



Well we do know that drinking a vampires blood makes you attracted to them.  That could be interesting but I would feel so horrible for Hoyt, Jason is his best friend.


----------



## pfft (Jul 22, 2011)

I now call jason " ghost daddy" and ghost daddy only. 

that fucking cunt witch better pay for what she did to pam.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 23, 2011)

emROARS said:


> *is hoping for Jason x Jessica*



I was thinking the same thing.  It's bound to happen.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Nuriel (Jul 24, 2011)

^^I'm not really sure what my problem with Tara is but she managed to annoy me in the few seconds she was in that preview...


----------



## LayZ (Jul 24, 2011)

"What you mean, you people?"


----------



## Achilles (Jul 24, 2011)

Hoyt killing Jason's climax.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 24, 2011)

THAT WAS BEAUTIFUL MY SHIPPER HEART IS HAPPY.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 24, 2011)

Protip: "Gators love marshmallows"


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 24, 2011)

Kagutsuchi said:


> I'm hoping the Necromancers revive Godric .



It's that happens I will personally make a memo with words of "Vampire Jesus" stamp across.


----------



## Fierce (Jul 24, 2011)

"Hoyt"

"Jason"

"Hoyt..."

"Jason..."

"Hoyt!"

"Jason!"

"HOYT!!!!"

"AGHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## Corruption (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm still waiting to download this...


----------



## emROARS (Jul 24, 2011)

avi download

SECRET JAPAN OFFICIAL SITE


----------



## emROARS (Jul 24, 2011)

no it's episode 5 *blinks*

edit@ TUMBLR I'M NOT PLEASED WITH YOU >;[


----------



## Sin (Jul 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Episode 5 spoilers_ 



I don't know why Tommy and Sam didn't just turn into sharks and eat their parents themselves. Woulda saved a ton of time 

Also, HOLY FUCK! I'm assuming Bill will go into a rage when he catches Sookie and Eric in the act, Eric will protect himself not knowing to not hurt Bill and the four sheriffs will intervene to stop Eric and cause him to run away (though bald guy seems to be the oldest and he's only ~500 or so unless he got turned way before the events he described so Full Power Eric should be able to kill all of them + Bill easily enough).


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone kill the bitch witch!


----------



## Felix (Jul 25, 2011)

TARA IS AN HORRIBLE CHARACTER AND I WANT TO STAB HER ONE HUNDRED AND ONE TIMES


----------



## Sunako (Jul 25, 2011)

BILL , DO NOT COCKBLOCK


----------



## emROARS (Jul 25, 2011)

he's going to cockblock regardless for like the millionth time.

and knowing our luck, allan ball will keep fucking doing it.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 25, 2011)

Tara is the best she tells it like it is


----------



## emROARS (Jul 25, 2011)

Sunako said:


>



I liked that bit more than the kiss. It seemed more intimate.


----------



## Serp (Jul 25, 2011)

Thoughts on if Tommy gets an upgrade and becomes a true skinchanger like Sams girlfriend?


----------



## Sin (Jul 25, 2011)

By the way, is anyone else tired of Eric having to listen to people way weaker than him?

First Sophie Ann, now Bill.

That's why I liked Russell so much, because it really felt like Eric had no choice but to bow to him or get his head ripped off.

But fucking Bill?


----------



## Prowler (Jul 25, 2011)

jesus fucking christ, dat Jessica .


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 25, 2011)

That scene with Jessica,Hoyt, and Jason was wild. Noticed Jason was dreaming about having sex with Hoyt at the end of it for a bit. funny stuff


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Felix said:


> TARA IS AN HORRIBLE CHARACTER AND I WANT TO STAB HER ONE HUNDRED AND ONE TIMES



she switches between the "OH MY GOD I FEEL SO SORRY FOR HER, PLEASE TARA EVERYTHING WILL BE OKAY!" and "OH GOD, BITCH, DIE ALREADY"


----------



## Sin (Jul 25, 2011)

The witch lady is the new Tara.

I can't wait until SOMEONE rips that bitch's head off.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn Jessica is hot.  It was the major topic of discussion at work today.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 25, 2011)

the fucking magical music playing during the ericxsookie scene was overkill just right


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuck I love this new Bill. 

The witch scares the fuck outta me though. I swear i thought Bill was gonna get fucked when he was next to the witch...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2011)

Sin said:


> By the way, is anyone else tired of Eric having to listen to people way weaker than him?
> 
> First Sophie Ann, now Bill.
> 
> ...


Good post.  I too am tired of Eric obeying these weaklings.

I think it was also bullshit how Bill overpowered that black Sheriff.  I doubt Bill is older.

Bill's more entertaining now... but I seriously don't see his reign as King lasting that long.  And he needs to get Jessica more involved in this shit.  She's the only real person he can trust.  It would be good to have an ally around.

I'm surprised Pam fucked up and gave up the info on Eric.  I guess the destruction of her physical appearance has left her sort of out of sorts.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 25, 2011)

Sin said:


> By the way, is anyone else tired of Eric having to listen to people way weaker than him?
> 
> First Sophie Ann, now Bill.
> 
> ...



To be honest I am too. That's one of my many pet peeves about his character development. However I try to think that he doesn't like paperwork, therefore would hate being a 'king' except for you know, having fans and killing people and shit. 

And they just kiss Bills ass because of the actor, nothing more. Him and Anne should never have had a relationship while on the show, it shows tbh and they're giving the two of them leeway in the series which pisses me off.

It's true. At comic con when they said Bill or Eric everyone booed bill and Stephen's and Allan's faces just dropped with an oshit expression. They didn't know how much the fandom hated Bill.


----------



## Fierce (Jul 25, 2011)

emROARS said:


> They didn't know how much the *teenage girls* hated Bill.



Fixed.

I'm indifferent to Bill, and the relationships in the show. I watch because it's a fun story.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 25, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I'm indifferent to Bill, and the relationships in the show. I watch because it's a fun story.



I'm indifferent too (he's boring tbh), but a lot of the demographic are teenage girls. *shrug*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 25, 2011)

how the fuck can teenage girls watch true blood? i have my doubts about this


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2011)

I watch for Jessica.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 26, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I'm indifferent to Bill, and the relationships in the show. I watch because it's a fun story.





emROARS said:


> I'm indifferent too (he's boring tbh), but a lot of the demographic are teenage girls. *shrug*



By Sookie being mid 20's, I think that would be a clue to who the target demographic is...

just saying.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder what Marnie and Antonia are going to pull on the full moon (otherwise, why mention it?). They can't really pull the vampires into the daylight then, but Antonia could use it to take full possession of Marnie, allowing Antonia a second chance at life and revenge and making Marnie regret communing with Antonia.


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2011)

I like Bill as a character (when he's not all "SOOKIEH!!!!!" - specially like him this season), but it's getting harder to believably buy that Eric would accept so much of the shit he gets put through by people he could turn into goo.

I understand why they have to do it in terms of moving the story, but they need to figure out a better way to handle it.


----------



## Fassy (Jul 26, 2011)

My OTP FINALLY ALAN BALL IT TOOK YOU FOREVER  It was so beautiful and now I can't wait for more Eric/Sookie 

And that Jason/Jessica/Hoyt scene caught me off guard. 

Well if you have hot vikings teenage girls are bound to come running. I just don't have boundaries left so maybe I'm one of the few teenage girls who watches True Blood.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2011)

i hope teenage girls aren't the main demographic, they ruin everything , only slight less than tween girls


----------



## Fassy (Jul 26, 2011)

From what I've seen most are either my age or in their twenties and above. What do you mean by ruin? Fangirls or just teenage girls in general?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2011)

noooo , just no...teenage girls and tween girls are not a good fan base, they're vapid, shallow, not too smart, and fucking ridiculous, take for instance "beliebers", can u be any more f'ing silly?

to be more specific, the show will be more about relationships if it's a show for girls, rather than a fantasy show.  a show that dwells on who's dating who from one week to the next is not something i'm gonna watch


----------



## Fassy (Jul 26, 2011)

As I recall HBO is aimed for young adults and adults so I doubt it will come to that. The series is aimed for a mature audience if not, we would have had the Twitards taking over (which I hope it never comes to that). 

They're more interested in shows like Glee or something. I'm just very diverse about the series I watch.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2011)

DarkChiyuki said:


> As I recall HBO is aimed for young adults and adults so I doubt it will come to that. The series is aimed for a mature audience if not, we would have had the Twitards taking over (which I hope it never comes to that).
> 
> They're more interested in shows like Glee or something. I'm just very diverse about the series I watch.



to ur credit, twilight is indeed what true blood will become if too many teens and tweens are the controlling demographic.

where i live a cable package w/ hbo cost more than 150$/month, i don't think even many young adults  can afford that, esp in these hard times.

anyway, i wonder if i'm right about the demographics of true blood...


----------



## illmatic (Jul 26, 2011)

The Vampire Diaries on The CW would likely be a True Blood equivalent for young adults 14 -21.

The vast majority of YA stories portray an adolescent as the protagonist, rather than an adult or a child.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone else predicting a major ass kicking for Bill in the next episode?  He took off without his guards and is going up against an Eric who doesn't remember why he shouldn't just kill Bill.



Serperion Targaryen said:


> Thoughts on if Tommy gets an upgrade and becomes a true skinchanger like Sams girlfriend?



I had the same thought and I'm wondering if this dark side we keep seeing in Sam is going to lead to him killing Tommy and gaining that ability himself.


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2011)

> Anyone else predicting a major ass kicking for Bill in the next episode? He took off without his guards and is going up against an Eric who doesn't remember why he shouldn't just kill Bill.




*Spoiler*: _Episode 6 preview spoilers - can watch it at HBO.com_ 



Unfortunately, it doesn't look like it. The preview shows Eric captured and Bill recommending the "true death". It also shows Eric restrained by Bill's guards and Bill standing over him with what looks like a pike.

That's why I've been bitching about the "Eric is too powerful for this shit" thing


----------



## Drakor (Jul 26, 2011)

I haven't been up to date with True Blood, have they divulged further into Lafayette's background in magic that was dormant?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 26, 2011)

Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: _Episode 6 preview spoilers - can watch it at HBO.com_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




That doesn't mean he didn't kick his ass prior to that.  Hell that may be the entire reason they're recommending the "true death", attacking his king.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## sheepswitch (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone watch the new episode? All I have to say is Sookie is such a lucky b*^&% 

The last two minutes were BAM!


----------



## Nathen (Aug 1, 2011)

Fuck, The hell, Yes


----------



## Serp (Aug 1, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Thoughts on if Tommy gets an upgrade and becomes a true skinchanger like Sams girlfriend?





*Spoiler*: __ 



I fucking called it!


----------



## Fassy (Aug 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Someone needs to kick Tommy's ass. Sam tried to be a good older brother and still is even after he shot Tommy so is this how he repays him? Asshole deserves to be shot and this time don't miss Sam. 

Bill is forever alone. No fucks are given.

Eric/Sookie have sex in the woods - The whole world is beautiful and nothing hurts. 

Jason is smart enough to draw the line with Jessica.


----------



## sheepswitch (Aug 1, 2011)

Nathen said:


> Fuck, The hell, Yes





*Well, if anyone wants to download, click here to do so* 

Jason and Jessica really need to happen!


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 1, 2011)

Great ep! But compared to the books:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do Eric and Sookie get it on so soon in book 4? I kept hearing something about a shower scene, but I thought they didn't really get together until later.

Does Pam kill Tara's gf?


----------



## Fassy (Aug 1, 2011)

nightmistress said:


> Great ep! But compared to the books:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You heard right  
It's an unofficial thing until later when they're officially together. 

in the books Tara hardly comes out and she has only boyfriends.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 1, 2011)

I think this was my least favorite ep this season 
I just don't like Eric and Sookie 
oh well


----------



## Sin (Aug 1, 2011)

True Blood Plot: It can turn a 1000 year old viking into the bitch of people way weaker than him, and yet at the same time prevent him from being killed by a speech.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 1, 2011)

fuck...this is what a i pictured women's porn as ...

i feel duped, didn't true blood have lots of awesome tits in the first season, now it's like, mens glistening asses in the moon light :S

must be the gay mafia at work


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sin said:


> True Blood Plot: It can turn a 1000 year old viking into the bitch of people way weaker than him, and yet at the same time prevent him from being killed by a speech.



Eric didn?t take Bill shit until Sookie informed him that he was the king, the superior one physically was shown to be Eric. Although I will agree with you on that speech bit which was a piece of shit, hell it wasn?t so much the speech as the fact that Bill let him go. I just don?t understand why, I was hoping that Eric would escape via another means. 



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> fuck...this is what a i pictured women's porn as ...
> 
> i feel duped, didn't true blood have lots of awesome tits in the first season, now it's like, mens glistening asses in the moon light :S
> 
> must be the gay mafia at work



That fellas is what the ladies refer to as love making (I am sure couches were soaked in this episode), thing is guys don?t want to see that shit. I want to see Sookie get screwed not made love to.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 1, 2011)

Bill must have some nefarious ulterior motives for letting Eric escape that will be revealed in later episodes.

I thought the necromancer sprit inhabiting the middle age witch possibly was going to cause trouble that led to Eric escaping.


----------



## Sin (Aug 1, 2011)

I will admit that I enjoyed finally watching Eric with no restraints fight Bill. It went exactly as I hoped.

Almost as good as when Russell shrugged Bill into the ceiling.

It's always great to see baby Bill get his ass handed to him.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought Sam's friend would recognize it wasn't him by his smell. Do shifters change their scents too?

So after all that Jason can't change? I know those rednecks are dumbasses, but Hotshots are even ignorant about their own powers.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 1, 2011)

Jason still got all those Hotshot girls unintentionally pregnant, So the baby's will come out half & half I suppose .


----------



## emROARS (Aug 1, 2011)

I really liked Jason in this episode.

And ericxsookie was amazing. :33



nightmistress said:


> Great ep! But compared to the books:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



and the table...and the living room...and the bedroom and some other place.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 1, 2011)

This episode cleared many things out, so Eric still is stronger then Bill. Meh..


----------



## Sunako (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww,Jason baby 


This episode made my ericxsookie shipper very happy :3


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 1, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I really liked Jason in this episode.
> 
> And ericxsookie was amazing. :33
> 
> ...



ROFL Thanks! Not sure if I gave you rep for this already (says I have to spread) but if not, I will.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 1, 2011)

Jason should stop holding back and just fuck the hell out of Jessica's fine ass self. They don't have to tell ummm....what's his name. They can just keep it on the low down.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 1, 2011)

Jason's *trying* to be a better person though.  But it does seem like he and Jessica sorta match.  

Is Tara's gf 
*Spoiler*: __ 



gonna be killed?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 1, 2011)

I really hope Sam kills Tommy.  Tommy is an uninteresting character who is just a loathsome human being.  Sam has done more for Tommy than he deserves yet all he does is fuck things up for his brother over and over again.  He knew what he was doing was wrong but he did it anyway.

I'd rather see Sam shoot his ass and become a skinwalker himself.



Achilles said:


> I thought Sam's friend would recognize it wasn't him by his smell. Do shifters change their scents too?



That confused me too.  Even if you took on someones appearance you should still retain your own smell especially given that he doesn't look like he's showered or anything.

I was disappointed Sookie didn't look into his mind to see why he was being so angry.



Achilles said:


> So after all that Jason can't change? I know those rednecks are dumbasses, but Hotshots are even ignorant about their own powers.



I'm a bit disappointed by that as well.  I think it would have been awesome to have him as a werepanther.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 1, 2011)

At one point I thought Jason would ask Jessica to turn him into a vampire to be special XD


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't think Bill, Sookie or Hoyt would forgive her for doing something like that even if he did ask for it, especially Bill.

I really hope Jessica and Jason don't end up fucking because Hoyt really doesn't deserve that.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah im hating Tommy now aswell, first I fell sorry for him when his parents tried to force him to fight and had him tortured, but now, he fucked Sam's girlfriend, that's just going too far. 

This is probably the best episode iv seen so far in this season, shit load of interesting storylines happening, im not really giving a fuck about Tara's storyline though. 

Seems like Alcide's story is starting to heat up now... wonder whats gonna happen with him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 1, 2011)

Big dumb redneck vs jason STACKHOUSE....winner and still champ


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah I really wish Tara would just leave if she was going to leave.  She just keeps going on and on about how much she hates this place and everything in it.  She is mad at Sookie, Lafayette is gone so why the hell is she sticking around so long?

If I were here I would have had my ass out of town while the sun was still up.


----------



## Sin (Aug 1, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> This episode cleared many things out, so Eric still is stronger then Bill. Meh..


How would that have changed? Eric has over 800 years on Bill. The title of King only gave Bill an army, not extra powers


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 1, 2011)

beauracracy.

i like the tara storyline, so suck it


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 1, 2011)

Sin said:


> How would that have changed? Eric has over 800 years on Bill. The title of King only gave Bill an army, not extra powers



Exactly, that's why he has soldiers constantly guarding him and why he had soldiers holding guns on Eric while he was handcuffed with silver.  Being given a political title isn't going to make him stronger than someone 5 times his age.

Godric was the strongest vampire aside from Russell on this continent even though when he died he held no political authority whatsoever among vampires.


----------



## Sin (Aug 1, 2011)

It does open up interesting possibilities as Bill mentioned though, since without Russell, there's probably only a handful of people older/stronger than Eric left in North America. Which means that if the witch really does have the ability to control him, she could really fuck shit up.


----------



## Bart (Aug 1, 2011)

The whole Jason and Jessica thing was fantastically brilliant! J&J 

@Tsukiyomi
Do you think Jess will revert her glamour on Hoty?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 1, 2011)

Sin said:


> It does open up interesting possibilities as Bill mentioned though, since without Russell, there's probably only a handful of people older/stronger than Eric left in North America. Which means that if the witch really does have the ability to control him, she could really fuck shit up.



Yeah, it seems to me like they aren't really being smart about how they're going after her.  She has the ability to control vampires, but the vampires have human soldiers as their servants.  They should just have a sniper take her out at a distance.



Bart said:


> @Tsukiyomi
> Do you think Jess will revert her glamour on Hoty?



I doubt it, though I could see her maybe admitting to it at some point.  Though if he catches her with Jason I don't think he'd give a shit that she fed on a random fang banger.


----------



## Sin (Aug 1, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yeah, it seems to me like they aren't really being smart about how they're going after her.  She has the ability to control vampires, but the vampires have human soldiers as their servants.  They should just have a sniper take her out at a distance.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, though I could see her maybe admitting to it at some point.  Though if he catches her with Jason I don't think he'd give a shit that she fed on a random fang banger.


Or you know, Bill could have killed her when he had her glamoured. 

It makes no sense that she's still alive. Specially after they found out she has no knowledge of how to reverse the spells.


----------



## Bart (Aug 1, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I doubt it, though I could see her maybe admitting to it at some point.  Though if he catches her with Jason I don't think he'd give a shit that she fed on a random fang banger.



Soo true 

But I'd really like for her to remove the glamour from Hoyt though.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

3/10 ep at best.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 1, 2011)

Sin said:


> Or you know, Bill could have killed her when he had her glamoured.
> 
> It makes no sense that she's still alive. Specially after they found out she has no knowledge of how to reverse the spells.



I think that point Bill was still hoping to find a way to get her to reverse the spells, but yeah they've had opportunities to kill her that they should have taken.



Bart said:


> Soo true
> 
> But I'd really like for her to remove the glamour from Hoyt though.



Agreed, though I'm still hoping that her and Jason have the self control not to do anything that would hurt hoyt.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone else feel sorry for the witch after this episode, I can see why she is pissed now. They fed on her and then raped her for laughs, that vampire probably had a tiny penor if he couldn’t make her scream or at least react once.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sin said:


> Or you know, Bill could have killed her when he had her glamoured.
> 
> It makes no sense that she's still alive. Specially after they found out she has no knowledge of how to reverse the spells.



No humans are to be harmed post Russel, AVL has put a lock down on all vampire harming humans action.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 1, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> Anyone else feel sorry for the witch after this episode, I can see why she is pissed now. They fed on her and then raped her for laughs, that vampire probably had a tiny penor if he couldn?t make her scream or at least react once.



It's good to feel sorry for the villan. Makes the whole thing not black and white tbh. 

but you have to hand it to Sam (Sams actor) for pretending to act as Tommy pretending to be Sam.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 1, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> No humans are to be harmed post Russel, AVL has put a lock down on all vampire harming humans action.



They already kidnapped her at gun point and were holding her without anyone knowing.  If they tore her head off who exactly would know?


----------



## Sin (Aug 1, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> They already kidnapped her at gun point and were holding her without anyone knowing.  If they tore her head off who exactly would know?


Yeah, the whole "we can't murder humans anymore" thing is kinda moot when you kidnap and imprison them instead.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 1, 2011)

Sin said:


> Yeah, the whole "we can't murder humans anymore" thing is kinda moot when you kidnap and imprison them instead.



The only people who would likely even notice she's gone are the members of her circle and they all seem pretty powerless so it wouldn't be too hard for the vampires to just glamour them.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 1, 2011)

Add me to the people hoping Jason can keep his conscience on, dick off long enough no to screw his best friend over. Sure, we'd probably a hot sex scene out of it, but I really don't want to see Hoyt done like that.



Tsukiyomi said:


> I really hope Sam kills Tommy.  Tommy is an uninteresting character who is just a loathsome human being.  Sam has done more for Tommy than he deserves yet all he does is fuck things up for his brother over and over again.  He knew what he was doing was wrong but he did it anyway.



He seemed to like being Sam a little too much, maybe he'll have no choice but to kill him when the little punk tries to steal his life.

I almost felt bad for the little shit during his scene with Hoyt's mom, but then he pulled a "Rvenge of the nerds" to get in a womans pants.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

How homoerotic is this show? I'm considering sitting down and watching a marathon of it soon.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 1, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Add me to the people hoping Jason can keep his conscience on, dick off long enough no to screw his best friend over. Sure, we'd probably a hot sex scene out of it, but I really don't want to see Hoyt done like that.



I would love a hot scene with Jessica as much as anyone but I don't see why that couldn't be done with her deciding to go back to Hoyt.



Achilles said:


> He seemed to like being Sam a little too much, maybe he'll have no choice but to kill him when the little punk tries to steal his life.
> 
> I almost felt bad for the little shit during his scene with Hoyt's mom, but then he pulled a "Rvenge of the nerds" to get in a womans pants.



Yeah I felt bad for him momentarily but he has a way of killing that very quickly.

I can see Tommy actually trying to kill Sam to live his life.



Friday said:


> How homoerotic is this show? I'm considering sitting down and watching a marathon of it soon.



If you're going to get hung up on stuff like that I'd say don't bother.


----------



## Sin (Aug 1, 2011)

There's a lot of hot naked people in True Blood. Both male and female. If seeing a dude's ass bothers you, odds are you're not gonna be on board with TB.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 1, 2011)

emROARS said:


> It's good to feel sorry for the villan. Makes the whole thing not black and white tbh.
> 
> but you have to hand it to Sam (Sams actor) for pretending to act as Tommy pretending to be Sam.



Yeah, I agree.  I thought he did a great acting job this week, especially with the voice, lol.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> If you're going to get hung up on stuff like that I'd say don't bother.





Sin said:


> There's a lot of hot naked people in True Blood. Both male and female. If seeing a dude's ass bothers you, odds are you're not gonna be on board with TB.



Why do people assume that my question was negative? 

I'm gay.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 2, 2011)

Friday said:


> Why do people assume that my question was negative?
> 
> I'm gay.



Because 99/100 times when someone asks if something is "homoerotic" they're doing so in a negative way.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2011)

people watch shows by how homo it is now?


----------



## Sin (Aug 2, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Because 99/100 times when someone asks if something is "homoerotic" they're doing so in a negative way.


Yeah, the only people that have asked me if a show was "homo" are the type of people that wouldn't watch it if the answer was yes -_-


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 2, 2011)

i would rather watch lafayette skipping along with his bf than erik's moonlit ass gently humping sookie while the lutes play


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 2, 2011)

If there are two or more gay couples in a show i won't watch it. In fact i avoided watching true blood for multiple reasons.

1. Came after twilight. I didn't want vampires twinkling in the sun.
2. Was about vampires coming out the closet. "They just like us!"
3. Figured there was more gay sex in this show than i care to watch on my laptop. 
4. Again, twilight, I didn't feel like watching the vampire love shit. Sure Buffy loved Angel, but she staked vampires left and right and angel had a bloody soul.
5. I tend to avoid things not about vampires dieing or vampires killing. 

But what made me eventually watch was 1 scene were a vampire just exploded, that convinced me that while its "vampire romance ewww" this show had a vampire mythos that doesn't make me want to throw up. that and lafeyete was ironically quite awesome. everything else about the show i just got used to over time.


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> If there are two or more gay couples in a show i won't watch it. In fact i avoided watching true blood for multiple reasons.
> 
> 1. Came after twilight. I didn't want vampires twinkling in the sun.
> 2. Was about vampires coming out the closet. "They just like us!"
> ...



Well do know that Dead Until Dark etc came out before Twilight, right? 

In the form of a book or not, it still has a vast amount of originality, save for the obvious likes of the Vampire Chronicles :WOW


----------



## emROARS (Aug 2, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> If there are two or more gay couples in a show i won't watch it. In fact i avoided watching true blood for multiple reasons.
> 
> 1. Came after twilight. I didn't want vampires twinkling in the sun.
> 2. Was about vampires coming out the closet. "They just like us!"
> ...



I was half way through answering the top part until I read the last paragraph. 




NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i would rather watch lafayette skipping along with his bf than erik's moonlit ass gently humping sookie while the lutes play



Eric's butt...


----------



## Prowler (Aug 2, 2011)

Eric x Sookie was cool and Eric kicking Bill's ass, was cool too  
but aside from that, this ep was kinda boring .

Alexander Skarsg?rd is doing an awesome job playing Eric though


----------



## emROARS (Aug 2, 2011)

^ Godric ftw

<3


----------



## illmatic (Aug 2, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> No humans are to be harmed post Russel, AVL has put a lock down on all vampire harming humans action.



Where is the vampire CIA? They should be dealing with the humans who are too dangerous to let live. 

Unless Bill is the Vampire CIA? 

You would think if Eric has connections in high places it could at least help him get out of a death sentence


----------



## Sunako (Aug 2, 2011)

Are the book series over? Or is Charlaine Harris writting more?


----------



## illmatic (Aug 2, 2011)

The book series is ongoing. I think a new book just came out some months ago.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Are the book series over? Or is Charlaine Harris writting more?



There's 2 more books left to be written.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 3, 2011)

How many are there? 11?


----------



## Sann (Aug 3, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Eric's butt...



 A nice butt



Prowler said:


> Eric x Sookie was cool and Eric kicking Bill's ass, was cool too
> but aside from that, this ep was kinda boring .
> 
> Alexander Skarsg?rd is doing an awesome job playing Eric though



*chcukle* Yeah I loved this scene^^ Bill being king and everything but Eric is a 1000 year old viking No wonder he would kick his ass 



Sunako said:


> How many are there? 11?



Yup 11th is called "Dead Reckoning"


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> I*f there are two or more gay couples in a show i won't watch it. In fact i avoided watching true blood for multiple reasons.*
> 
> 1. Came after twilight. I didn't want vampires twinkling in the sun.
> 2. Was about vampires coming out the closet. "They just like us!"
> ...



Lolz what? You'll be missing out on some pretty good shows. Six Feet Under, Shameless, The Wire, Hell even sopranos as few gay couples. Dumbest reason ever for not watching a show.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 3, 2011)

I generally learn to skip over shit. Also the rule is far enough, no show with more than 1 gay couple on screen hasn't been worth watching in my experience.

Lolz shameless, one kid whoring around wouldn't make me hate a show. though shameless is...like the gantz of tv, when gantz was awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> If there are two or more gay couples in a show i won't watch it. In fact i avoided watching true blood for multiple reasons.
> 
> 1. Came after twilight. I didn't want vampires twinkling in the sun.
> 2. Was about vampires coming out the closet. "They just like us!"
> ...



your homophobic but whatever i really dont care about it. the show is still good no mater if it has gay couples. but whatever man


----------



## illmatic (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Grape (Aug 5, 2011)

I am going to be pissed if they make Jessica fuck Jason. At the same time, I would love her to turn him. Vampire Jason would wreck shit. 

This line cracked me up hard.

"You've reached Officer Jason Stackhouse, if this an emergency call 9-1-1 and ask for me. Peace" - dat Stackhouse


----------



## Sann (Aug 5, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I am going to be pissed if they make Jessica fuck Jason. At the same time, I would love her to turn him. Vampire Jason would wreck shit.



I don't know. I somehow would find it rather cute if those two would hook up

Vampire Jason? Hell yeah


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 5, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I am going to be pissed if they make Jessica fuck Jason.


Then there is only one solution:

Hoyt-Jessica-Jason.  It also sets up for this.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 5, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I am going to be pissed if they make Jessica fuck Jason. At the same time, I would love her to turn him. Vampire Jason would wreck shit.



It _would_ be nice to have the character of Jason evolve and bit and actually exercise some self control.

The last time he followed his dick he ended up being gang raped by werepanthers and this girl is his best friends girlfriend.


----------



## Sin (Aug 5, 2011)

Jessica needs to get naked at some point, that's all I know.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 5, 2011)

she's got an awesome body, real talk.  but, if her character is an underage girl, isn't that sketchy?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 5, 2011)

Sin said:


> Jessica needs to get naked at some point, that's all I know.



I sincerely hope so, her body is amazing.



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> she's got an awesome body, real talk.  but, if her character is an underage girl, isn't that sketchy?



She was 17 when she was turned and she's been a vampire for longer than a year.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah, 17, isn't that not legal in plenty of states?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 5, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> yeah, 17, isn't that not legal in plenty of states?


Does it matter? Technically, she is 18 now.

If you really want to split hairs, she's also dead so that adds necrophilia.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 5, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> yeah, 17, isn't that not legal in plenty of states?



I don't think the normal rules generally apply once you become a supernatural creature.  Godric was in the body of a teenage boy but he was over 2,000 years old.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 5, 2011)

obviously it matter by extension of the idea.  can u show 13 yr old vampire molestation victims getting boned?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 5, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> obviously it matter by extension of the idea.  can u show 13 yr old vampire molestation victims getting boned?



I'm really not following what point you're trying to make.  What _exactly_ do you think people are going to have a problem with?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 5, 2011)

underage people boning


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 5, 2011)

Jessica been shown having sex already and the character is over 18, its not like she's 12 and they're having her in gang bang scenes.


----------



## Grape (Aug 5, 2011)

Thinking about it now, I don't really like Hoyt that much. He's kind of a tool. Jessica is continually evolving from the child personality that made them a good match and Hoyt isn't really changing at all. He would suck as a Vampire and they're basically doomed as a couple imo.

I just don't want her to fuck Stackhouse. Again at the same time, Jason as a vampire would be so fucking rad lol. I can just imagine him cruising around at night, still holding his position as an officer of the law. Night Rider Stackhouse. Badass lol.


----------



## Sann (Aug 6, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Night Rider Stackhouse. Badass lol.



Okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay *this* made my day:rofl

But knowing Jason he would definitely call himself such a nickname


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 6, 2011)

The Name is Nightrider remember that punk...

-
Stackhouse what are you rambling on bout

-

"Nothing boss"

(Night rider, Night rider, gonna find em wherever you hide em Night rider Night rider Night rider)


----------



## Grape (Aug 6, 2011)

Instead of KITT, he will have Renee talking in his fake, but accurate backwoods Cajun accent.

That or he will somehow have his own voice as KITT. Now, that's the more likely route dat Stackhouse  would take.

Maybe even a combo of Jason and Andy being police vampires. Turner and Hooch bitch. WHAT!?! Back in dat ass.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 6, 2011)

Vampire Andy

You're coming with me

(Suspect)

No I'm not

(Suspect after arm snapped)

Uncle uncle...!


----------



## illmatic (Aug 7, 2011)

THE SUN...

Don't do it Jessica


----------



## emROARS (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol bill could SO smell what they did when he walked into the house and Eric was all proud about it. made me giggle.

Jessica won't die, don't worry.


----------



## Fierce (Aug 7, 2011)

They're not going to kill off Jessica AND Jason, so you know he shot the other guy and is going to tackle her back into the house and shut the doors.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2011)

jessica is hot. she will probably dump hoyt foe jason some point this season. also
*Spoiler*: __ 



didnt jason turn into a were panther in the books not like in the show where they made so only people with a parent having to be a sup to be one?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2011)

About the new episode:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Is anyone else as furious as I am about Jessica breaking the silver chains?  I thought silver was supposed to rob them of all their strength and be IMPOSSIBLE for them to break.  Not only that but it was daytime so she should have felt drained anyway.

I HATE when writers can't even follow the rules of their own mythology.  If Russell Edgington couldn't break the silver chains that were binding him then why the hell would a baby vampire like Jessica be able to break the chains that were binding her?

Other than that I quite enjoyed the episode.  I was hoping Sam would snap Tommy's neck and gain skinwalker powers himself.  I'm very happy that he was able to explain himself to that girl and hopefully fix things.

I'm surprised Eric carried Sookie all the way back home while fucking her, that's damned impressive.

It looks like things are gearing up for Lafayette to be the hero of this season which I love.  He's one of my favorite characters, and hopefully he can beat some sense into Tara.

I wonder if any vampires ever studied magic.  If I were turned that would be what I would spend all my time doing.  Studying magic, martial arts and technology of the day.  A few centuries of practice would probably make you unimaginably powerful.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 8, 2011)

best episode of the year, several characters had awesome dialogue, and the cliffhanger endings were out of this world.


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep spoilers_ 



Jason is clearly going to jump out of the white glare and pull Jessica back into the house. Though I was expecting him to turn into a werepanther while he was running to make it to the house on time.

Also, @Tsu: In this episode they showed that the amount of silver matters. Sookie was worried that even with the shitload of silver they put on Eric he might still be able to overpower it because of how old he is. Bill figured that because Jess was so young one chain would do the trick, but he underestimated the effects of the spell. I don't remember how much silver Russell had on him, but given what they established in this episode it's not all that unrealistic when you add the whole "and she's also under the spell of the most powerful necromancer ever" thing.

At least, that's the way I saw it.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 8, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> About the new episode:
> 
> *I wonder if any vampires ever studied magic.  If I were turned that would be what I would spend all my time doing.  Studying magic*, martial arts and technology of the day.  A few centuries of practice would probably make you unimaginably powerful.



Vampires cant do magic, they don?t have a spirit at least it was hinted this episode. Episode was good I am really conflicted as to who to cheer on. What that witch went through was horrible and some vamps are just darn right ruthless.


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2011)

Next week preview for anyone that didn't see it: Xenosaga


----------



## Achilles (Aug 8, 2011)

Jason and Jessica seem more and more inevitable after 
*Spoiler*: __ 



her saying she doesn't love Hoyt as much and Jason set to be her big hero next ep. But will Hoyt snap like he seemed to suggest? And how so? 




"I am not a zombie."

"That's exactly what a zombie would say." lol



> *I wonder if any vampires ever studied magic. If I were turned that would be what I would spend all my time doing. Studying magic*, martial arts and technology of the day. A few centuries of practice would probably make you unimaginably powerful.



Like Buffy's Dracula. He was pretty powerful with all those tricks of his. Still lame though.


----------



## Kiryuu (Aug 8, 2011)

I loved it when she was riding the magic vibrating coffin <3


----------



## Achilles (Aug 8, 2011)

Kiryuu said:


> I loved it when she was riding the magic vibrating coffin <3



That screaming lady always cracks me up.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 8, 2011)

Achilles said:


> That screaming lady always cracks me up.



I saw the quote, then your avatar.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 8, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> About the new episode:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She's very young so sunlight doesn't have such a huge affect on her, remember how quickly Godric died compared to how long Bill survived in sunlight. So it seems that the older you are, the weaker you become to things like silver and sunlight. Which is why she can break out but Bill and Eric can't.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 8, 2011)

Rob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She's very young so sunlight doesn't have such a huge affect on her, remember how quickly Godric died compared to how long Bill survived in sunlight. So it seems that the older you are, the weaker you become to things like silver and sunlight. Which is why she can break out but Bill and Eric can't.



i don't think that's right.  i thought the older a vampire is the less vampire effects they actually feel.  eg. godric didn't need to feed nearly as often as any of the other vamps, even eric, bc he was so old.  so i thought that equation applies for other traits as well.

still, bill implied that older vampires need more silver, so jessica was simply stronger than they expected , probably cause she's more rageful and been killing people.  it's not out of line.  

eric w/a ton of silver was still at risk of breaking out cause he's so strong.  godric must have needed a block silver to keep him conained.


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2011)

Sunlight is definitely more dangerous to older vamps than younger vamps, but I don't think the same applies to silver, it seems to be the opposite.


----------



## Sann (Aug 8, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> best episode of the year, several characters had awesome dialogue, and the cliffhanger endings were out of this world.



I smell as smexy Sooric shower scene


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 8, 2011)

Sin said:


> Sunlight is definitely more dangerous to older vamps than younger vamps, but I don't think the same applies to silver, it seems to be the opposite.



russell was in the sun way longer than godric and didn't explode


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> russell was in the sun way longer than godric and didn't explode


... because he drank fairy blood


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2011)

I realized something tonight... The daytime in this show is so boring. Why does Sam even get screen time? His storyline has always blown. And I am praying Tara gets killed off this season. Please God, please. Oh and God? Please save Pam. She's too funny to rot away


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 8, 2011)

i hope tara kills pam


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 8, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> best episode of the year, several characters had awesome dialogue, and the cliffhanger endings were out of this world.


Yeah, namely Pam.  She had me cracking up.  They've done a great job at making her look disgusting too.



Kiryuu said:


> I loved it when she was riding the magic vibrating coffin <3



Yeah, I LOLed.  



Grape Krush said:


> I realized something tonight... The daytime in this show is so boring. Why does Sam even get screen time? His storyline has always blown. And I am praying Tara gets killed off this season. Please God, please. Oh and God? Please save Pam. She's too funny to rot away



Word.  Randy's V addiction is also boring as heck.  Though I don't want Tara to die or Pam.  Tara's issues are far from unreasonable.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 8, 2011)

Great episode and loved the ending.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 8, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i hope tara kills pam



noooooooooo

pam is awesome


----------



## Sann (Aug 8, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i hope tara kills pam



Hell no! 
I want Pam to live! She's the best and most bad ass vampire there is!


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 8, 2011)

So Jason drank Jessica's blood which is why hes been dreaming about her like that.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2011)

Sin said:


> Also, @Tsu: In this episode they showed that the amount of silver matters. Sookie was worried that even with the shitload of silver they put on Eric he might still be able to overpower it because of how old he is. Bill figured that because Jess was so young one chain would do the trick, but he underestimated the effects of the spell. I don't remember how much silver Russell had on him, but given what they established in this episode it's not all that unrealistic when you add the whole "and she's also under the spell of the most powerful necromancer ever" thing.
> 
> At least, that's the way I saw it.



Remember when the fellowship of the sun bound Eric with silver?  They  just had to lay the silver across him and he was incapable of getting  up.  I don't see how if you were actually _wrapped_ in it and it was attached to something how a vampire could suddenly break it.

We've seen people like Bill subdued by simply have the equivalent of  silver jewelry laid across them.  Touching it is supposed to drain them  of their strength.  Jessica even said it "I feel like I'm dying".

Russell simply having a silver handcuff around his wrist was enough to incapacitate him.



Tempproxy said:


> Vampires cant do magic, they don?t have a spirit at least it was hinted this episode. Episode was good I am really conflicted as to who to cheer on. What that witch went through was horrible and some vamps are just darn right ruthless.



Is it stated anywhere in the book that a "spirit" is a requirement to do magic?

And even if it is having a collection of magical objects and protections couldn't hurt.


----------



## Prowler (Aug 8, 2011)

WE NEED MORE PAM FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 

oh man, she just keeps on getting better and better . what an awesome character 

and Jessica dying, that would be terrible .

I'm waiting to see how things turn out, when Eric gets his memories back
and Bill is turning out to be a god damn badass, much more awesome then before, and about fucking time, too .


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2011)

I doubt they'd kill Jessica.  The character is way too popular.

I'm pretty certain we'll find out that shot that was fired was either Jason killing the guard so he can save Jessica or the guard shooting and missing Jason as he makes a break for the door, still allowing him to save her.

Look at Godric.  They killed him and then the character turned out to be immensely popular and now they keep finding excuses to bring him back.


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2011)

@Tsu: Well I guess everything is up to now just got retconned then 

Though I'd still chalk it up to the spell having something to do with it (maybe it forces the vamp body to use whatever means necessary to get them to the sun, including using whatever strength they have left, something vamps can't consciously do?). 

Within what they established in the episode, Jessica breaking free makes sense, but I agree with you that if you look back at past uses of silver it doesn't really fit.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2011)

Sin said:


> @Tsu: Well I guess everything is up to now just got retconned then
> 
> Though I'd still chalk it up to the spell having something to do with it (maybe it forces the vamp body to use whatever means necessary to get them to the sun, including using whatever strength they have left, something vamps can't consciously do?).
> 
> Within what they established in the episode, Jessica breaking free makes sense, but I agree with you that if you look back at past uses of silver it doesn't really fit.



If they actually explain that I'll grudgingly accept it but if its just left as is I'll maintain my anger.

I mean if her magic could make them overcome the magical weakness to silver then no amount of silver chains should have been enough to hold Eric.  With his power those chains should have been nothing.


----------



## Fierce (Aug 8, 2011)

I knew Bill fucked up as soon as he didn't put the silver on her neck. It would have disabled her entire upper body.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 8, 2011)

SKFJSOFJOS THE ERIC X SOOKIE SCENES


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2011)

Fierce said:


> I knew Bill fucked up as soon as he didn't put the silver on her neck. It would have disabled her entire upper body.



Another thing I don't understand is it seemed like the silver around her ankles was draining all her strength at one point (she had to crawl across the floor) but at other points like when the guard came in or when she was opening the door she seemed to have the full use of her powers.


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> If they actually explain that I'll grudgingly accept it but if its just left as is I'll maintain my anger.
> 
> I mean if her magic could make them overcome the magical weakness to silver then no amount of silver chains should have been enough to hold Eric.  With his power those chains should have been nothing.


Again though, Eric had like a pound of silver at every part of his body, Jessica's silver was pretty half-assed.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2011)

Sin said:


> Again though, Eric had like a pound of silver at every part of his body, Jessica's silver was pretty half-assed.



He's also about 1,000 times her age and strength.  Did he have 1,000 times as much silver on him?


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He's also about 1,000 times her age and strength.  Did he have 1,000 times as much silver on him?


It probably doesn't scale like that. After Bill finished with Jessica, he asked for twice as much on him, even though he's a good 170+ years older than her.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2011)

All I'm saying is it needs explanation because up until now any amount of silver was enough to bind a vampire.  Russell Edgington was 3,000 years old and was bound by a silver handcuff.

Bill was held in place essentially by silver jewelry before.  Jessica was wrapped in chains.  And as I said her strength seemed to fluctuate significantly from barely being able to crawl to having full use of her vampiric strength and speed.


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2011)

I really don't think it'll be explained though, I'm guessing that the writers will just assume most people will chalk up the inconsistency as "magic stuff" like I did.

I agree with you on your basic point that while the episode makes sense as a standalone it doesn't really fit the rest of the cannon, I just don't think you'll get the explanation you're looking for.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not expecting one.  They didn't address the glaring inconsistency of Eric saying no vampire in the new world was above Godric and then introducing a vampire almost 1,000 years above him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 8, 2011)

People want power levels in true blood. this ain't a manga, its fans aren't teenage boys that will argue over this crap.


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> People want power levels in true blood. this ain't a manga, its fans aren't teenage boys that will argue over this crap.


Yeah, screw consistency or continuity. That shit is for nerds.

Right?


----------



## emROARS (Aug 8, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm not expecting one.  They didn't address the glaring inconsistency of Eric saying no vampire in the new world was above Godric and then introducing a vampire almost 1,000 years above him.



That could be have been just his opinion? *shrug*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 8, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> People want power levels in true blood. this ain't a manga, its fans aren't teenage boys that will argue over this crap.



i agree, it's not that kind of party


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> People want power levels in true blood. this ain't a manga, its fans aren't teenage boys that will argue over this crap.



I want consistency, or at least an explanation for why a previously established standard or rule was violated.



emROARS said:


> That could be have been just his opinion? *shrug*



He later said Russell Edgington was the "most powerful vampire on the planet".  That's a pretty factual statement.

Vampire strength is directly tied to age so saying its your "opinion" that a 2,000 year old vampire is above a 3,000 year old vampire is meaningless.  Its not a matter of opinion, its something the shows mythology has firmly established.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 8, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Another thing I don't understand is it seemed like the silver around her ankles was draining all her strength at one point (she had to crawl across the floor) but at other points like when the guard came in or when she was opening the door she seemed to have the full use of her powers.


That was because of sun, not the ankle braces.

The heat from the sun is more intense to vamps, when we saw through her eyes we could see all that shimmering heat to represent what she felt. The sun was right outside the door after all. Same happened when Bill was trying to go outside to get to Sookie once, we could see through his eyes.

Older Vamps are more physically powerful and are more capable or resisting silver. But older stronger vamps should be more susceptible to the sun. 

Godric instantly burst into blue flames as soon as the sun rose right?

Russel and Eric had fairy blood that time though, so were resistant to the sun.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> *That was because of sun, not the ankle braces.*
> 
> The heat from the sun is more intense to vamps, when we saw through her eyes we could see all that shimmering heat to represent what she felt. The sun was right outside the door after all. Same happened when Bill was trying to go outside to get to Sookie once, we could see through his eyes.
> 
> ...



She was crawling even before she got upstairs where there would be any sunlight at all and even then the windows were blocked out.    If it wasn't the silver on her ankles why show that close up of it while she was dragging herself across the floor?

And even if it _was_ the sun she seemed to have no problem getting up and throwing the door open.  Plus we saw Bill (a much older and thus more susceptible vampire) walk a good distance in _direct_ sunlight.  He didn't need to drag himself along the ground.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 8, 2011)

I didn't say sunLIGHT.

It seems like the radiation, heat or energy or whatever of the sun is dangerous aswell, not just the actual direct sunlight.

Jessica only got up to open the door, she may collapse after. We don't know.

And Bill was determined to save Sookie so willed himself to walk through the pain.

I dunno, depends on situation. Don't want to get too technical.

But older vamps are stronger and are affected by light more, that's clear. Anything else is just nitpicking.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> I didn't say sunLIGHT.
> 
> It seems like the radiation, heat or energy or whatever of the sun is dangerous aswell, not just the actual direct sunlight.
> 
> Shown through the shimmering heat we could see when both Bill in season 1(?) and Jessica were trying to get outside.



I don't think its that scientific.  They're magical beings and sunlight is deadly to them.  Unless you think there is a scientific reason they literally burst into flames when the sun touches them that gets worse with time.  If it was just solar radiation or solar heat we have things that can emulate that which would have likely been used as a weapon against vampires by now.

When Bill was going out to help Sookie there was _some_ sunlight entering the house just like there was _some_ sunlight when Jessica was trying to get outside and even a little should hurt them some.  Godric started to burn when only the beginnings of sun light started to come over the horizon.

Bill was able to walk a very good distance to help Sookie.  Jessica should be far less vulnerable due to her young age so it shouldn't cripple her like that.  It had to be the silver.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 8, 2011)

Tara Mae is the most znnoying bitch on earth


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 8, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Is it stated anywhere in the book that a "spirit" is a requirement to do magic?
> 
> And even if it is having a collection of magical objects and protections couldn't hurt.



Simply going of the statement that Marnie/Antonia made in regards to human spirit I am assuming that?s what kick starts their mojo. Also I don?t think another Supernatural can delve into another Supernatural category.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Tara Mae is the most znnoying bitch on earth



I don't get why she only carried wooden bullets around.  If I had her track record I'd have silver knives and mace hidden in every spot I possibly could.  I'd get silver caps on my teeth if it came to biting a vampire to get away.

She never should have come back to this town, way too much shit goes on.



Tempproxy said:


> Simply going of the statement that Marnie/Antonia made in regards to human spirit I am assuming that’s what kick starts their mojo. Also I don’t think another Supernatural can delve into another Supernatural category.



A lot of people go into battle talking about their spirit though, I don't know if that is necessarily a source of actual power.

I would think that magical beings if anything would have an easier time using magic since they already have magic in their veins.  Now perhaps some types of magic like necromancy can't be utilized by those it effects but I don't see why all magic would be sealed off to them.

Lafayette is a medium, he is a being with inherent magical power just like a shifter, werewolf, maenad, fairy or vampire.

And in the end even if for whatever reason every form of magic outside of the powers that stem from their nature is off limits to vampires it couldn't hurt to learn all you can about it and gather up objects which themselves are magical.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 8, 2011)

Sin said:


> Yeah, screw consistency or continuity. That shit is for nerds.
> 
> Right?



Yes. Most of the True Blood fandom is concerned about Jason fucking Jessica.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Yes. Most of the True Blood fandom is concerned about Jason fucking Jessica.



That's nice for them.  What does that have to do with us pointing out continuity errors and expecting an explanation?


----------



## Kiryuu (Aug 8, 2011)

Maxine Thortenberry got over her besties demise pretty easily o.O


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 8, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> That's nice for them.  What does that have to do with us pointing out continuity errors and expecting an explanation?


Because the writers aren't writing a story for guys like me, there writing a story for guys like them.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok, I can still point out and bitch about mistakes they make regardless of who they're targeting.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 8, 2011)

Of course. But start with werewolves not with crappy lousily defined weaknesses.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2011)

I already bitched about that quite extensively last season, I'd rather focus on more recent mistakes.


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2011)

I have to say I do dislike TB werewolves a lot. I prefer mythology where vamps and weres are equal or close to it.

Eric could probably take on all the strongest werewolves at once and rape.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 8, 2011)

Eric can probably solo every werewolf in the world at the same time...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't mind werewolves being weaker than an ancient vampire like Eric but they should at least be a challenge for someone like Bill or Jessica.  It seemed like every vampire could effortlessly kill werewolves.

They were basically shifters who could only turn into one thing.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 8, 2011)

Jason soloed a werepanther.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 8, 2011)

Werewolves being bitches to vampires seems to happen a lot, since they mostly tend to be supporting characters to the Vamps. 

That's what made  me so glad to see the MacNair's of Being Human snapping Vampire necks like twigs, and kicking their asses even without a full moon.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 8, 2011)

its inappropriate to whine


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 9, 2011)

Im starting to feel bad for Sam's brother. Even though he usually deserves for the hate he gets from Sam, cant help but feel dude just can't catch a break.

I just hope Marnie isn't killed in a lame way like Maryann. True Blood is becoming notorious for having great buildups only to underwhelm in the finale.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 9, 2011)

How can you feel sympathy for Sam's brother?He stole from Sam. He was gonna steal from the only woman who would take him in, AND he fucked his brothers girl. I was shouting FINISH HIM!!!!


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 9, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Im starting to feel bad for Sam's brother. Even though he usually deserves for the hate he gets from Sam, cant help but feel dude just can't catch a break.
> 
> I just hope Marnie isn't killed in a lame way like Maryann. True Blood is becoming notorious for having great buildups only to underwhelm in the finale.



i cant help but feel the same way about sams brother. 



Blitzomaru said:


> How can you feel sympathy for Sam's brother?He stole from Sam. He was gonna steal from the only woman who would take him in, AND he fucked his brothers girl. I was shouting FINISH HIM!!!!



and  yeah, but still...  and as a matter of fact, what you said made me kinda want to forgive him less.  but still...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 9, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Im starting to feel bad for Sam's brother. Even though he usually deserves for the hate he gets from Sam, cant help but feel dude just can't catch a break.
> 
> I just hope Marnie isn't killed in a lame way like Maryann. True Blood is becoming notorious for having great buildups only to underwhelm in the finale.



By can't catch a break you mean his brother keeps giving him chances that he keeps fucking up out of selfishness or stupidity?  Because that's what I've been seeing.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Why aren't vampires ever smart and wear Hazmat suits when out in the sun? Modern vampires have many luxuries to counter their weaknesses.

Blade vamps were at least smart(?) enough to wear sunglasses and suntan lotion. 

Not sure that would work with True Blood vamps, hence the Hazmat suit or whatever.

Maybe Antonia's magic would make vamps take them off but it might not work if she isn't personally controlling them. Mass controlling might not make them remove suits of armor or chemical suits.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> By can't catch a break you mean his brother keeps giving him chances that he keeps fucking up out of selfishness or stupidity?  Because that's what I've been seeing.



Yeah he's a grade A fuck up. I still feel pity for him though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 9, 2011)

The World said:


> Why aren't vampires ever smart and wear Hazmat suits when out in the sun? Modern vampires have many luxuries to counter their weaknesses.
> 
> Blade vamps were at least smart(?) enough to wear sunglasses and suntan lotion.
> 
> ...



When you wear a hazmat suit light still gets in (otherwise you couldn't see).  Vampires in true blood are magical in nature so such a solution may not be effective and given that some of them can only survive a few moments in the sun I don't think its worth that risk.

And if her magic can make them break out of silver chains (something I'm still pissed about) I don't see why they couldn't rip hazmat suits like tissue paper.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> By can't catch a break you mean his brother keeps giving him chances that he keeps fucking up out of selfishness or stupidity?  Because that's what I've been seeing.



I know, but still... its almost like he doesn't mean to keep doing stupid shit and genuinely feels sorry for what he does. 

He's like the exact opposite of Tara. I can see why Tara hates Vampires and everything supernatural, I get it. Season 1 and 2 I was sympathetic but now I'm tired of it. She keeps getting screwed to much for me to care anymore and every time she does something to get in my good graces she does something bad again. I'm actually pretty sure she is written that way on purpose, so its a good job on the writers part.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 9, 2011)

Meh, feeling sorry for doing shitty things to the people who care about you and help you doesn't mean you aren't still an asshole and deserve pity.

I agree on Tara though.  If she just left and didn't come back to town she wouldn't have to deal with this crap.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

It doesn't exactly have to be a hazmat suit they could always cover up the part where light gets in. Like having some form of ultraviolet shield cover. Radiation/chemical suits etc etc.

And like I said, the witch doing the mass sunlight walk spell might not give exact orders for them to rip off the suits. They aren't ripping off their clothes to be completely bathed in the sun. The order was for them to go out into the sun.

And yeah it didn't make sense why they needed so much silver to bind them down when so little was able to stop them easily in the past, even strong vamps like Eric.

How Jessica broke out makes no sense.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, Jessica breaking out is stupid shit, even Eric couldn't do it( and he didn't have lot of silver to bind him)...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 9, 2011)

The World said:


> It doesn't exactly have to be a hazmat suit they could always cover up the part where light gets in. Like having some form of ultraviolet shield cover. Radiation/chemical suits etc etc.



Again you're thinking about it too scientifically.  In Blade the vampires were victims of a disease that made them vampires so there were biological reasons for the weakness to the sun.  In True Blood they're magical so scientific protections may not work.



The World said:


> And like I said, the witch doing the mass sunlight walk spell might not give exact orders for them to rip off the suits. They aren't ripping off their clothes to be completely bathed in the sun. The order was for them to go out into the sun.



They aren't ripping off their clothes because it doesn't matter, the sun is still burning them.



The World said:


> And yeah it didn't make sense why they needed so much silver to bind them down when so little was able to stop them easily in the past, even strong vamps like Eric.
> 
> How Jessica broke out makes no sense.



Yeah, I still say they better explain how that worked because right now it is a glaring plot hole.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, when Bill was laying down all that silver on her burning flesh I was thinking, "Hey didn't all they have to do in the past was lay down some silver on top of their coffin and they couldn't get out? Why is Bill torturing Jessica?" *scratches head*


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Yes, Jessica breaking out is stupid shit, even Eric couldn't do it( and he didn't have lot of silver to bind him)...


Eric had more silver around his neck than she did on her entire body.

Like I said, based on what they established as a rule in this episode the escape does make sense, but it falls apart when you look back at the past uses of silver.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 9, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Meh, feeling sorry for doing shitty things to the people who care about you and help you doesn't mean you aren't still an asshole and deserve pity.
> 
> I agree on Tara though.  If she just left and didn't come back to town she wouldn't have to deal with this crap.



it doesnt mean that you aren't still an asshole but i think it kinda, in a way means you deserve pity. and i kinda think tommy was right in taking money from sam, although not all of it. i am glad that sam didnt kill tommy that time and i am glad sam got some help in his anger management. and btw, the part where sam came to tommy and ran him outta the house seemed a little... weird.. i dunno.

and tara kinda needed to come back. her best friend came into town sssoooo...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't see how he was right to take money from Sam.  Sam never owed him a damned thing.  He rescued him from a life of dog fighting where he probably would have ended up being killed by his step father.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 9, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I don't see how he was right to take money from Sam.  Sam never owed him a damned thing.  He rescued him from a life of dog fighting where he probably would have ended up being killed by his step father.



he rescu*ed* tommy. i didnt like how after he rescued him, sam just then turned around and told him to leave!! like wtf! you took him in promising him to care for him then let him go without any money or anything!! sam wasnt all that good at the time. that was my problem with sam. other than that though i still like him.


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2011)

When you look at the fact that everything that is happening to Tara is only happening because she chose to come back to see Sookie, it's pretty funny


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 9, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> he rescu*ed* tommy. i didnt like how after he rescued him, sam just then turned around and told him to leave!! like wtf! you took him in promising him to care for him then let him go without any money or anything!! sam wasnt all that good at the time. that was my problem with sam. other than that though i still like him.



Yeah, Sam is an asshole sometimes but he didn't owe Tommy dick.  He offered to pay for Tommy to go to school if he wanted to and Tommy just wanted to sit around and fuck all day.

He gave Tommy plenty of chances even after Tommy tried to KILL Sam shortly after they met and tried to rob him several times.


----------



## Grape (Aug 9, 2011)

No, Tara did not need to come back. She needed to be left out of the series. 

Sookie "Where's Tara?"
Jason "She said something about munching rug in B.F.E... Haven't seen her in six months"
Sookie "Oh well"

That's how she should have been written out.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 9, 2011)

After she saw Sookie she should have taken off.  Hanging around was bound to cause problems for her.  If she had left right away she could have rejoined her girlfriend and maintained her new life.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 9, 2011)

If Tara is so scared of Vampires, why doesn't she get some silver shit, like armor.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 9, 2011)

That's what I was saying.  If I were her I'd have silver knives and knuckles and spray (like Pam had) hidden anywhere and everywhere I could.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 9, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yeah, Sam is an asshole sometimes but he didn't owe Tommy dick.  He offered to pay for Tommy to go to school if he wanted to and Tommy just wanted to sit around and fuck all day.
> 
> He gave Tommy plenty of chances even after Tommy tried to KILL Sam shortly after they met and tried to rob him several times.



ooohhh... i could understand if he didnt want to learn anything... im still upset at sam.


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2011)

When is Jason going to turn into a vampire already? Jess should have bitten his ass two weeks ago.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 9, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> ooohhh... i could understand if he didnt want to learn anything... im still upset at sam.



Ok, be upset at Sam.  I just think once Tommy tried to get Sam killed that he lost any right to ever expect anything from his brother and he should feel lucky to get anything Sam felt like letting him have.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 9, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Ok, be upset at Sam.  I just think once Tommy tried to get Sam killed that he lost any right to ever expect anything from his brother and he should feel lucky to get anything Sam felt like letting him have.



btw, when was that again? my mind is a little foggy.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 9, 2011)

Remember when Sam first met his real family and went running with Tommy?  Tommy tried to lure Sam into being hit by a car and killed.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 9, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Remember when Sam first met his real family and went running with Tommy?  Tommy tried to lure Sam into being hit by a car and killed.



oh yeah!... ok..  am not so mad at sam anymore. i still kinda pity tommy though. and why does it seem that everyone is hating on tara now? and even though i was kinda thinking no to it at first, the sookie-eric thing turned out to be nice.


----------



## Fassy (Aug 9, 2011)

I still think Tommy is a dick. If he really wants comfort and a family, he shouldn't have slept with Sam's girl and let Sam care for him.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 9, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> oh yeah!... ok..  am not so mad at sam anymore. i still kinda pity tommy though. and why does it seem that everyone is hating on tara now? and even though i was kinda thinking no to it at first, the sookie-eric thing turned out to be nice.



A lot of us have been hating on Tara for a while now.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 9, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> A lot of us have been hating on Tara for a while now.



rlly nw! :amazed i wonder why?


----------



## Grape (Aug 9, 2011)

Because she's fucking annoying. Seriously. I have hated Tara since season one. Tara and Sam both need to die. I used to kind of like Sam, but his storyline has become so bland. He is pretty much one dimensional. Tara is almost the same way. They shouldn't have made the vampire from season three psychotic. I could have enjoyed Tara a lot more if she actually loved the guy and was turned vamp. That particular vampire was immensely interesting IMO. He had tons of potential and would have been able to give Tara much more dimension as a character.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Of course you would want the vamp who rapes people to stay alive.............


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2011)

Tara is the worst.

I don't even hate Tommy as much as I hate Tara (Tommy is the worse "person" but Tara is infinitely more annoying).


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Hot semi-asian girlfriend should replace Tara.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn Pam...:S

The whole werewolf subplot seems unnecessary, we had enough of that last season


----------



## Grape (Aug 9, 2011)

The World said:


> Of course you would want the vamp who rapes people to stay alive.............



No, I already said they shouldn't have written him to be psychotic. He could have been a good addition to the normal cast, giving Tara a lot more depth as well.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Alcide > Mihawk Rape Vampire


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2011)

Alcide sucks. Werewolf community sucks.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 10, 2011)

alcide is cool.


----------



## Fassy (Aug 10, 2011)

I like Alcide more in the TV series than the books. 

Am I the only one who laughs their ass off when they speak in Spanish? It's pretty bad


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 10, 2011)

DarkChiyuki said:


> I like Alcide more in the TV series than the books.
> 
> Am I the only one who laughs their ass off when they speak in Spanish? It's pretty bad





The World said:


> Hot semi-asian girlfriend should replace Tara.



This.
And i hope Pam rapes Tara


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 10, 2011)

DarkChiyuki said:


> I like Alcide more in the TV series than the books.
> 
> Am I the only one who laughs their ass off when they speak in Spanish? It's pretty bad



I definitely like Alcide in the TV series and considering what I've heard about the books, I think I'd agree with you.  

And yes, I do laugh when I hear their Spanish.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't really hate Tara, I just think she's a dumbass. I mean she hates all Vampires because of the ones who put her through shit. She just wants to lump them all together. I wonder what she'd do if a Vampire turned her? :rofl

I like Tommy, not as a person, but as a character, because it's funny to see how he'll fuck up each time you see him. 

Really, the most boring storyline though is Andy's. I wish he'd just go away. 

Lafayette's story is one of the more interesting ones, IMO. I've always liked his character.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Lafayette's story is one of the more interesting ones, IMO. I've always liked his character.



He's one of my favorites.

Does anyone else think they're setting Lafayette up to be the hero of this season?  The main antagonist is a medium possessed by a powerful spirit and now it turns out Lafayette is a medium as well.


----------



## Cellar Door (Aug 10, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He's one of my favorites.
> 
> Does anyone else think they're setting Lafayette up to be the hero of this season?  The main antagonist is a medium possessed by a powerful spirit and now it turns out Lafayette is a medium as well.


Thought that, too. Jesus' Grandpa laughing at them when they said they need protection from vampires and then claiming that they don't even know what they need to be protected from kinda supports the idea.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Lafayette better be the hero because every line out of him this season has been *baw & whine*

Understandably so, considering what he's been through but still all this wouldn't be happening to him for no reason.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2011)

Cellar Door said:


> Thought that, too. Jesus' Grandpa laughing at them when they said they need protection from vampires and then claiming that they don't even know what they need to be protected from kinda supports the idea.



Yeah his statement can mean a couple of things.  Either Lafayette is potentially powerful enough that he need not fear vampires or the threat of evil spirits jumping into his body is a greater threat than vampires.  I'm leaning towards the latter but both could potentially be true.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope Lafayette ends up with a really important role. He is one of my favourites.

The baby is really creepy and scares me. 

I'm having trouble listing my favourite characters in order, though that probably a good thing, because if you like a lot of characters equally, you enjoy the show more.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2011)

The introduction of this ghost is interesting.  It seems possible that the baby might not end up being supernatural at all.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe the baby is a medium too? I can't think of anything else it'd be. Either that or the ghost is just haunting him and/or the doll.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2011)

That's very possible, otherwise he wouldn't be able to see the ghost.


----------



## Fierce (Aug 10, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I'm having trouble listing my favourite characters in order, though that probably a good thing, because if you like a lot of characters equally, you enjoy the show more.



My favorite character is eternally Godric.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2011)

Fierce said:


> My favorite character is eternally Godric.



Agreed on that, but sadly they killed him off  I'd rather they either let him be dead or find some kind of way to bring him back using time travel or some shit.  I'm tired of these flash backs and ghost appearances.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 10, 2011)

My favourite was Russel...
And i think everyone would agree the worst character is....Tara Mae.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Nah, Tara's mom is who I hate the most. So much so she's probably on my All-Time Hate List.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 10, 2011)

Fierce said:


> My favorite character is eternally Godric.



Lol you wouldn't like him if you read the book.



But TV Godric is lovely I agree.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2011)

tara's mom is funny as hell, she's such a flawed person.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 10, 2011)

Tara's mom is a funny character imo
I don't see how you can hate her rather then pity her.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Lol you wouldn't like him if you read the book.
> 
> But TV Godric is lovely I agree.



As far as I'm concerned they're two totally different universes that just happen to resemble each other.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 10, 2011)

my facourites are sam, lafayette and a few more i kinda like. im glad sam is getting back to be calmer now. and i like lafayette cause flaming gays are funny to me. hes like a "dont mess with me bitch" kinda guy... at times. lol. i dont think i really hate any character now. i am open to all and their different flaws. a story needs to have certain type a people to make it better. characters you like, and ones u hate. for me, i just cant hate a charatcer.. maybe because that character didnt do anything to me..or maybe cause the charatcer aint real.

P.S. i like godric! XD!


----------



## emROARS (Aug 10, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> As far as I'm concerned they're two totally different universes that just happen to resemble each other.



That's true. 

still hopes for de castro


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 10, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> my facourites are sam, lafayette and a few more i kinda like. im glad sam is getting back to be calmer now. and i like lafayette cause flaming gays are funny to me. hes like a "dont mess with me bitch" kinda guy... at times. lol. i dont think i really hate any character now. i am open to all and their different flaws. a story needs to have certain type a people to make it better. characters you like, and ones u hate. for me, i just cant hate a charatcer.. maybe because that character didnt do anything to me..or maybe cause the charatcer aint real.
> 
> P.S. i like godric! XD!



Well, I don't "hate" characters, just find some (Andy) boring.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 10, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Well, I don't "hate" characters, just find some (Andy) boring.



thats fine too.


----------



## Sin (Aug 11, 2011)

Storylines I couldn't care less about:

Andy on V
Baby
Tommy
Anything Tara is in
Wolves


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 11, 2011)

Sin said:


> Storylines I couldn't care less about:
> 
> Andy on V
> Baby
> ...



i wonder if the show is boring to you..


----------



## Grape (Aug 11, 2011)

Sin said:


> Storylines I couldn't care less about:
> 
> Andy on V
> Baby
> ...



Agreed 100%.

I appreciate the fact that they are trying to keep the series 50/50 between nighttime and daytime scenes, but they could be doing a lot better.


----------



## Sin (Aug 11, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> i wonder if the show is boring to you..


Nope, it's actually one of my favorite shows, and I watch a lot of shows.

TB does have a "too many storylines" problem though.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 11, 2011)

Sin said:


> Nope, it's actually one of my favorite shows, and I watch a lot of shows.
> 
> TB does have a "too many storylines" problem though.



ok, it  has quite a few storylines but a lot. good for you then. cause i would think that a person who hardly likes most of the storylines in a show would stop watching it, like a girl i know.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Aug 11, 2011)

I gotta hand it to that Antonia, she's pretty bad ASS!  Even though I'm a vampire fan, I'm gonna hate to see her go..

I'm really hoping Jason DOES turn into a were panther, that would be awesome.  

The only thing I find annoying is that Sookie seems to be the "love" interest for almost every male character in the show, I know she is the main character, but not the ONLY one.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 11, 2011)

Akatsuki4Life said:


> I gotta hand it to that Antonia, she's pretty bad ASS!  Even though I'm a vampire fan, I'm gonna hate to see her go..
> 
> I'm really hoping Jason DOES turn into a were panther, that would be awesome.
> 
> The only thing I find annoying is that Sookie seems to be the "love" interest for almost every male character in the show, I know she is the main character, but not the ONLY one.



ikr! about the witches. to me, they have always gonna be the most powerful in shows like this. if you watch vampire diaries, you will see what i mean.


----------



## Fassy (Aug 11, 2011)

I wonder if Sookie's fairy powers will outmatch the witches. 

Yet to see Claude come in which I'm really waiting for and they even casted his actor...so maybe Claude replaces Claudine (that is if she's actually dead).


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 11, 2011)

DarkChiyuki said:


> I wonder if Sookie's fairy powers will outmatch the witches.
> 
> Yet to see Claude come in which I'm really waiting for and they even casted his actor...so maybe Claude replaces Claudine (that is if she's actually dead).



i highly doubt it.


----------



## Sin (Aug 11, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> ok, it  has quite a few storylines but a lot. good for you then. cause i would think that a person who hardly likes most of the storylines in a show would stop watching it, like a girl i know.


Thankfully the bad storylines don't take up a ton of time, so all is well.


----------



## Grape (Aug 11, 2011)

DarkChiyuki said:


> I wonder if Sookie's fairy powers will outmatch the witches.
> 
> Yet to see Claude come in which I'm really waiting for and they even casted his actor...so maybe Claude replaces Claudine (that is if she's actually dead).



Isn't he the one that helped Sookie escape from Claudine? Thought I remember that guy saying he was Claudines brother...


----------



## Fassy (Aug 11, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Isn't he the one that helped Sookie escape from Claudine? Thought I remember that guy saying he was Claudines brother...



He might be? Everything in the beginning went by fast so I don't remember.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 11, 2011)

*It's Official*:


----------



## Fassy (Aug 11, 2011)

More Weres next season probably


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 11, 2011)

Well that's certainly no surprise.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 11, 2011)

I have to agree that the only thing Tara was good at was throwing one-liners out so killing that character off at the start of season 5 would make us all happy.... I like the character of Sam he has "issues" but I will say that the show writers need to stop pussy footing around with Bill's character we know how much of an asshole he is in the books and its time he be portrayed as such on screen I don't care that the actor who plays Bill is married to the actress who plays Sookie gods dammit


----------



## illmatic (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 11, 2011)

Thats Bill for you never misses an opportunity to play dirty too bad he's only running at 50% on tv in the books he's allways at full burn underhandedness tisk tisk tisk...


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 14, 2011)

Eric and Sookie. Those two were high out of their minds.:rofl


Can some please make a memo of "A place that we can make love"?


----------



## emROARS (Aug 14, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> Eric and Sookie. Those two were high out of their minds.:rofl
> 
> 
> Can some please make a memo of "A place that we can make love"?



I wasn't the only one that thought of an acid trip when I saw that.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 14, 2011)

Lafayette's the smartest guy on the show. "fuck this shit".


----------



## hehey (Aug 15, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I have to agree that the only thing Tara was good at was throwing one-liners out so killing that character off at the start of season 5 would make us all happy.... I like the character of Sam he has "issues" but I will say that the show writers need to stop pussy footing around with Bill's character* we know how much of an asshole he is in the books* and its time he be portrayed as such on screen I don't care that the actor who plays Bill is married to the actress who plays Sookie gods dammit



?? exactly how assholeish are we talking here. Having that one guy face the true death over being caught feeding was a pretty dickish move.


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2011)

So Antonia now has control over Eric... The vampires are fucked.

She doesn't need any fancy sunlight spell, she can just have Eric tear them up.

Time to release Russell? 

(Btw, is it just me or is Eric even scarier when he doesn't have control over his powers?)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 15, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Lafayette's the smartest guy on the show. "fuck this shit".



that was awesome, he didn't give two shits what that spirit wanted, he just split 



Sin said:


> So Antonia now has control over Eric... The vampires are fucked.
> 
> She doesn't need any fancy sunlight spell, she can just have Eric tear them up.
> 
> ...



i love everything antonia says, it's awesome.


----------



## Grape (Aug 15, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I wasn't the only one that thought of an acid trip when I saw that.



That's more comparable to a DMT, Salvia or 2CPI experience. LSD is nowhere near _that_ strong. Though, I have seen electric pterodactyls flying in the night skys (they love to chill on power lines!) and watched three good friends faces as well as bodies morph ala Michael Jacksons Black or White music video while on LSD. 

As a huge fan of the capabilities that hallucinogens present, I wish something like the V Experience did exist. It seems to be more of a MDMA/Mild DMT combination. 




Episode was good, except Eric and Sookie fuckfest. Jesus. It's been going on three episodes. Surely Sookies vagina is bruised black?

Lol @ Jessica. Dreaming of Hoyts reaction to her news and then reality is the polar opposite. Way to go Jason! Bro's before Ho's! Even if the ho in question is ridiculously gorgeous. I let out a thrilled "FUCK YEAH!" after Dat Stackhouse () revoked her entrance..2 seconds after Hoyt revoked her permission into his home. Fucking awesome. 

I still want dat Stackhouse to be a vamp though.

And Lafayette had the best line with "Fuck this shit". So I guess were to presume the baby issue has nothing to do with her previous boyfriend? i.e. "Baby not yours" is referring to the mother and not Terry?


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 15, 2011)

I am a bit lost as to why Eric ripped that guys heart out and started feeding on people, the sex scene between Eric and Sookie is dragging now. Tommy is still going around being a dick which will probably result in Sam having to kill him come seasons end. Don?t understand the Arlene baby plot at all, initially thought the baby was evil due to the failed witchcraft abortion but now just don?t know wtf is going on.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 15, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> That's more comparable to a DMT, Salvia or 2CPI experience. LSD is nowhere near _that_ strong. Though, I have seen electric pterodactyls flying in the night skys (they love to chill on power lines!) and watched three good friends faces as well as bodies morph ala Michael Jacksons Black or White music video while on LSD.
> 
> As a huge fan of the capabilities that hallucinogens present, I wish something like the V Experience did exist. It seems to be more of a MDMA/Mild DMT combination.
> 
> ...



Ahh

But then again i've been noticing the sybolism of that trip. I actually think it was a dream although i'm not sure. If you notice, the Eric in the 'trip' is actually a mixture of A!E and his normal self (represented by his sexual drive and hair) maybe it could be that she wants eric, when his memories come back and he goes back to normal to still have some of the things that made her love him during this time. If you notice he said 'there's no such thing as good or bad' he ALSO says this just before Godric dies. It sorta proves that there's still SOEMTHING of who we know as Eric inside of him. It was sneaky but good. Still realllly corny though. 

And I think eric won't get there to see the sookie. most logical thing will be bheel.



And I think Eric was already controlled by the time the stopped the chant the first time (when sookie interrupted her).

Imagine if he did that all the time with no restraint?


----------



## Sunako (Aug 15, 2011)

"Fuck this shit"


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 15, 2011)

I LOVE LAFAYETTE!!  He's so smart, haha.  "Fuck this shit" had me going for two minutes!  I also loved Pam's "This is SO FUCKING LAME!!"


----------



## Grape (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, Pam's "Lame" line was fucking win.


Love Pam.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 15, 2011)

i thought the pam line was a little corny


----------



## Sunako (Aug 15, 2011)

She should have eaten Tara when Bill wasn't around


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 15, 2011)

What the fuck, Antonia looks like she can solo anyone.


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> What the fuck, Antonia looks like she can solo anyone.


Also this.

I know taking down Eric is a great way to establish a credible villain, but I was really hoping she'd try to take control over him and fail.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 15, 2011)

Alcide should have been able to smell his girlfriend following him. She was stalking him in plain sight. Glad the Sam and Ware storyline merged, though I wish Sam would get into the A plot again. He hasn't been involved since season 2.

Antonia is too fucking strong. Ive said this from the beggining, I cant see any way for her to be beat. Couldnt she just cause mass amnesia to everyone, then pick them off one by one? I just hope they dont pull a Maryann and kill her with ease.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 15, 2011)

Man why can't True blood just keep the story focused on the witch plot, and the Jessica/Jason/Hoyt story.

The rest of them are fucking boring, and slowing down the pace of this season they have to many going at once.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 15, 2011)

The only storyline I dont like is the baby one. I didn't mind it at first but since the singing spirit showed up, it doesnt really interest me anymore. Same with Lafayette and Jesus solo storyline.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 16, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> The only storyline I dont like is the baby one. I didn't mind it at first but since the singing spirit showed up, it doesnt really interest me anymore. Same with Lafayette and Jesus solo storyline.



what, u didn't like "fuck this shit"?  why r u watching the show, probably to see eric's ass or his pelvic muscle


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 16, 2011)

Didnt say I hate it, its just my least favorite thing going on right now. You're pretty fixated on Eric and Lafayette dude, jumping to conclusions and everything, but if thats what you like 

Obviously they put it in there for your demographic


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 16, 2011)

Jessica got the telling off of a lifetime in this episode
Besides this and the Alcide plot its the only way I can scrape some fun out of True Blood now, Iv'e kind of been whelmed with everything else now.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Aug 16, 2011)

This show is good, but becoming a bit much.  There are too many plots going on right now,and they are boring to watch.  Sookie gets on my last nerve, I have to say it.  I am pretty damn sure when Eric gets his memory back, she is gonna go flying right back to Bill, or maybe Alcide next time.  The only thing keeping my interest is Antonia, I don't know how the hell they are going to beat her, she is going to fuck up everyone!


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 16, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Man why can't True blood just keep the story focused on the witch plot, and the Jessica/Jason/Hoyt story.
> 
> The rest of them are fucking boring, and slowing down the pace of this season they have to many going at once.



True Blood is an hour long show and none of the the plot lines can carry itself for that long.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 16, 2011)

Man, Alcide gonna get fucked now messing with vamp business. His gf saw what he did, broke the promise, the leader of the pack will know this info, shit will go down, then Alcide will find out leader of the pack is messing with Sam, Sookie don't like this, Alcide gonna bust leader of the pack's balls and shit gonna go down again, and during this time the leader of the pack may have fucked Alcide's gf due to him breaking the promise and what not. 

Wish i know what the leader of the pack's name was


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 16, 2011)

his name is mongo


----------



## Prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

fuck this shit


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 16, 2011)

they need to stop fucking with Eric!!

Eric owns! He's not to be owned!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 16, 2011)

Finally got to watch it this morning.

The episode overall was quite enjoyable.  I genuinely feel sorry for Jessica and even more so for Hoyt.  Hoyt's done everything right and he's getting fucked, mainly at this point for stopping to save his best friends life at the side of the road (again doing the right thing).

I'm happy that Jason is fighting it and not being led around by his dick like he has been in the past, though I did feel a bit bad for Jessica when Jason revoked her invitation.

Was anyone other than me baffled why none of Bill's soldiers shot Antonia as soon as she started casting that fog spell?  They could have ended it right there.  She has power over vampires but a bullet to her host body should kill her all the same.  I still think that they might be setting Lafayette up to be the hero of this season since with his powers as a medium he might have some way of fighting Antonia or at least pulling her out of Marney.

Debbie needs a solid backhand.  I can't believe she's actually going to hold it against Alcide that he grabbed Sookie after she took a bullet and rushed her off to get medical attention.  She's his friend and she was dying.  I'm guessing she's going to lie to the rest of the pack about what he did.  He didn't interfere with the vampire/witch war, he merely rescued a human caught in the crossfire.

Antonia now having control over Eric means the vamps are all pretty fucked.  Only one of the other sheriffs is even close to Eric's age, every other vampire in Louisiana is dwarfed by him.  I think most likely this will result in them releasing Russell from his prison since he's the only vampire we know of who is more powerful than Eric and I recall the shows writers saying he would make an appearance at some point this season.  This whole thing makes me wish Godric was still alive all the more.

Tommy really needs a solid beating, or better yet having Sam kill him to get skinwalker powers himself.  He's just irredeemable at this point, he's going out of his way to fuck over Maxine who did nothing but try to help him.

Speaking of Maxine, was anyone else as surprised as I was that she seems to genuinely like "Vampire Bill"?

Sam really can't seem to catch a break.  He looked like he might actually get a chance at a semi-normal life with a shifter wife and kid and now werewolves have to get pulled back into this.


----------



## Avix (Aug 16, 2011)

Stopped watching after they killed Claudine. Need to have a marathon soon.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2011)

good episode i think there setting up lafayette to be the one who saves everyone from Antonia. also why did eric attack the guy next to antonia instead of antonia herself. and now she has control over eric it seems. no one can stop him it seems russell maybe released bill knows where he is.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 16, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Tommy really needs a solid beating, or better yet having Sam kill him to get skinwalker powers himself.  He's just irredeemable at this point, he's going out of his way to fuck over Maxine who did nothing but try to help him.



Speaking of Tommy. WTF? Was he actually trying to seduce/proposition that guy with Maxine's appearance? 

I think a fitting end to Tommy would be having Luna get rid of him one way or another by using her shape shifting to get the better of him.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 16, 2011)

Gabe said:


> good episode i think there setting up lafayette to be the one who saves everyone from Antonia. also why did eric attack the guy next to antonia instead of antonia herself. and now she has control over eric it seems. no one can stop him it seems russell maybe released bill knows where he is.



the purpose of the spell he's under is to prevent him from attacking her


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 17, 2011)

I still wonder why Bill's soldiers didn't fill Antonia with lead.  They're not effected by her magic at all.



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> the purpose of the spell he's under is to prevent him from attacking her



I don't see why that would stop him from attacking her.  All she did was remove his memory.  As far as we know she didn't put something in him that prevents him from harming her.


----------



## Orange Boy (Aug 17, 2011)

Siouxsie Sioux>>>

I love how they incoporate the music in every episode title



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng3z7lrC80I[/YOUTUBE]that voice!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 17, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I still wonder why Bill's soldiers didn't fill Antonia with lead.  They're not effected by her magic at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why that would stop him from attacking her.  All she did was remove his memory.  As far as we know she didn't put something in him that prevents him from harming her.



if he did attack her, the same thing would have happened, she would have controlled him earlier.  and the soldiers couldn't shoot her cause of the fog she created so quickly.


----------



## pfft (Aug 17, 2011)

that stupid antonia fuck better not do anything else to eric


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 17, 2011)

Why do people think releasing Russell would help? Antonia would just be able to control Russell as easily as she controls Eric or any Vampire.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 17, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> if he did attack her, the same thing would have happened, she would have controlled him earlier.  and the soldiers couldn't shoot her cause of the fog she created so quickly.



She created the fog quickly?  I'm human and it looked _easily_ slow enough for me to react fast enough to contact my finger and fire a gun.  Worst case scenario start shooting blindly into the mist, take her and the other witches out.



Scott Pilgrim said:


> Why do people think releasing Russell would help? Antonia would just be able to control Russell as easily as she controls Eric or any Vampire.



He could nullify her biggest weapon which right now is Eric.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 17, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> She created the fog quickly?  I'm human and it looked _easily_ slow enough for me to react fast enough to contact my finger and fire a gun.  Worst case scenario start shooting blindly into the mist, take her and the other witches out.
> 
> 
> 
> He could nullify her biggest weapon which right now is Eric.



i think they need an open fire order from bill either way.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 17, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i think they need an open fire order from bill either way.



Did he order them to start firing after the mist formed?  I don't remember.

And even if that were true it still would make no sense for Bill not to give that order _immediately_ as the fog started to form.  He already warned Antonia before she cast the fog spell.

As soon as Sookie said "she's casting a spell" he should have yelled "FIRE!".

That would have been the end of it.

People keep saying they don't see how Antonia is going to be beaten because she's "too powerful" but it seems pretty simple to me.  The vampires have a lot of resources at their disposal.  Hire an assassin to put a bullet in her head.  

They could even hire a sniper if they want to do it from a distance.  The woman can't grasp how to use a remote control, how is she going to anticipate a sniper attack?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 17, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Did he order them to start firing after the mist formed?  I don't remember.
> 
> And even if that were true it still would make no sense for Bill not to give that order _immediately_ as the fog started to form.  He already warned Antonia before she cast the fog spell.
> 
> ...



bill said "surrender now and no one will be hurt", then eric ripped the dudes throat out, then she called out the fog.

Bill was trying to avoid killing people, he wanted them to surrender.  that's why he saved every human he could such as tara.  that's why antonia had time to cast the fog.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 17, 2011)

Surrender and no one will be hurt and she started casting a spell (which Sookie heard) and THEN Eric attacked.  Antonia was the aggressor.

Bill wanted to avoid unnecessary killing but killing her is most certainly necessary and his troops killed several of her followers.  So why would Bill be ok with killer her followers who pose very little threat and not her who poses a very large threat?

Again as soon as Sookie said Antonia was casting a spell (thus acting as the aggressor) he should have given the order to kill her.


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 18, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Surrender and no one will be hurt and she started casting a spell (which Sookie heard) and THEN Eric attacked.  Antonia was the aggressor.
> 
> Bill wanted to avoid unnecessary killing but killing her is most certainly necessary and his troops killed several of her followers.  So why would Bill be ok with killer her followers who pose very little threat and not her who poses a very large threat?
> 
> Again as soon as Sookie said Antonia was casting a spell (thus acting as the aggressor) he should have given the order to kill her.



Bill's a pussy.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 18, 2011)

CM PunK said:


> Bill's a pussy.



If that were true why bother showing up to the fight at all?  He's killed in the past to protect Sookie and those present were most certainly a threat to her.


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 18, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> If that were true why bother showing up to the fight at all?  He's killed in the past to protect Sookie and those present were most certainly a threat to her.


Good point, and I agree. But what I wanna know is why the authority didn't just order Bill to eliminate her and her followers. In this case worrying about the future of a race is more important than keeping a peaceful image(even if they are still trying to restore the image pre-Russell's speech).

Or why the authority doesn't just handle this themselves.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 18, 2011)

CM PunK said:


> Good point, and I agree. But what I wanna know is why the authority didn't just order Bill to eliminate her and her followers. In this case worrying about the future of a race is more important than keeping a peaceful image(even if they are still trying to restore the image pre-Russell's speech).
> 
> Or why the authority doesn't just handle this themselves.



Do they even know whats going on?  Didn't Nan Flanagan say she wasn't going to go to the authority with this situation?


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 18, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Do they even know whats going on?  Didn't Nan Flanagan say she wasn't going to go to the authority with this situation?



Asking Bill to handle a necromancer seems... outrageous to me. Especially with all that Bill has shown thus far as the King. His character in my opinion has made a great change and it doesn't even feel like Vampire Bill anymore. More like some bleeding heart liberal trying to please everyone. Him not killing Eric then him not ordering his guards to kill Antonia(even at the cost of one human life) in order to save his brethren makes him a pussy in my book. Now god knows what Eric is gonna be used for and Sookie being put in her state Bill has fucked up royally. 

But of course killing Antonia's host probably won't get rid of her. I could see her hopping from host to host if it was necessary. Maybe Bill thought that through, maybe not. Maybe Sookie comes back as Antonia. Oh shit.

I'm still amazed that Season 4 is so close to it's finish. Feels like just yesterday was the premiere. Any new news on season 5? I heard that it's not very likely.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 18, 2011)

Outrageous demands aren't exactly new from Nan.  Didn't she ask Eric to deal with Russell and demand Godric step down as Sheriff for something that wasn't really his fault?


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 18, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Outrageous demands aren't exactly new from Nan.  Didn't she ask Eric to deal with Russell and demand Godric step down as Sheriff for something that wasn't really his fault?



Haha, Nan is actually one of my favorite characters. Her demands have always been farfetched as they can get. I wouldn't even be surprised if the "authority" was nothing more than imaginary. There doesn't really feel like any Vampire justice anymore with the magister gone.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 18, 2011)

CM PunK said:


> Haha, Nan is actually one of my favorite characters. Her demands have always been farfetched as they can get. I wouldn't even be surprised if the "authority" was nothing more than imaginary. There doesn't really feel like any Vampire justice anymore with the magister gone.



I highly doubt the authority is imaginary.

As for "vampire justice" how much of that did we really see with the magister around?  Not much.  And do you really think they couldn't replace him?  They can replace kings and queens and 2,000 year old sheriffs but not the magister?


----------



## Cellar Door (Aug 18, 2011)

CM PunK said:


> I'm still amazed that Season 4 is so close to it's finish. Feels like just yesterday was the premiere. Any new news on season 5? I heard that it's not very likely.


It's been confirmed that there's gonna be a fifth season, actually.


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 18, 2011)

Cellar Door said:


> It's been confirmed that there's gonna be a fifth season, actually.



You just made my day.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 18, 2011)

Sams brother chance to redeem himself in 5,4,3


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 18, 2011)

Well he ain't around Marcus He-knows-who-I-am.

Tommy, you so funneh.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 18, 2011)

Fuck yeah. TommySam vs Marcus He-knows-who-I-am this sunday (or next).


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm really enjoying the whole Tommy's new shifting ability plot. The necromancer shit is only getting in the way in my opinion.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 19, 2011)

just started the season 4 2 days ago, and i don't know if it's because i'm watching it back to back and not once a week but i find all the subplots enjoyable. well except for tara's, her story seem to be purely fan service (and not even good fan service at that).

this season is much better than the last 2.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah I think this is the best season overall as well but ill have to wait to see the last 2 eps to know for sure. Season 2 could have been the best if they didnt mess up the ending.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 21, 2011)

"How I make the baby with this, me?"

I think I got an idea. When you guys roleplay, does he ever pretend to be someone named Mavis?


----------



## Sin (Aug 22, 2011)

Fuck me at the truckbed scene.

Too bad it only lasted 2 seconds.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 22, 2011)

The music during the dream sequence I think was meant to make it cheezy, it wasn't poor taste tbh.

And finally she fucking realises her love for bill was because of his blood.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 22, 2011)

You got it bitch


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 22, 2011)

Alcide is easily becoming one of my favourite characters on the show, just a great guy who you wouldn’t mind having a beer with. Episode was great don’t know how Bill and Nan are going to stop four sheriffs, not unless Nan is 3,000. So looks like there screwed, Antonia really is pwning this season.


----------



## Grape (Aug 22, 2011)

Good episode. 

Can they go one season without introducing a new love triangle? :/ Still just hoping dat Stackhouse gets turned.

@Sookies dream sequence. All I could think of... lmao


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm liking the new season, but hate Sookie's stories. She seems like a pointless character doing nothing significant or interesting anymore. And I don't care about her romances either. She's ruined Eric for me too.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought it might of been a dream sequence but how do Jessica & Jason end up in his truck? 

the house is here ->*+*<- and the truck is here ________________________ -> *+*<-

The house looked pretty empty.

Unless the house has surveillance camera's & they are paranoid someone might be watching.


----------



## Serp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jess Said that the house was Empty all Bills security have already been killed or was at the Tolerance meeting.

With Tommy, I was so hoping for them all to Shift and then Tommy+huge fuck off animal form+ years of Dog fighting would allow him to rape the Wolves.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2011)

jessica's tits 

and marnie is playing chess, vamps are playing checkers


----------



## emROARS (Aug 22, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> I'm liking the new season, but hate Sookie's stories. She seems like a pointless character doing nothing significant or interesting anymore. And I don't care about her romances either. She's ruined Eric for me too.



meh you'll see eric back to normal next ep at the earliest.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 22, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> jessica's tits



Too bad she had her arms covering it up a bit. Guess she has a no nude clause too.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 22, 2011)

Marcus turned out to be quite the punkass after all his big talk (basically al his scenes), hiding behind his pack. 

I liked Jason crossing out Monster Stuff on the side of Hoyt's box.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 22, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> Too bad she had her arms covering it up a bit. Guess she has a no nude clause too.


Yeah I noticed that, I don't think Jessica has ever been nude on the show .


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 22, 2011)

This whole season as been pretty uneventful. Between the Eric and Sookie romance to Bill being King.
At this point the only plot that hasn't fizzled out into irrelevance is Sam's plot with the werewolves.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 22, 2011)

The Lafayette story arc ended really nicely. Well done.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2011)

it was a good arc, i almost balled when they showed that baby. you got it bitch, indeed!  

also , tommy looked alot cooler this episode, all of the sudden i cared about him.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, the episode was fucking wicked. So much shit going on, the last part was the best when Antonia comes in and starts raping everyone with the controlled vampires. So far there is nothing that can kill her, i hope she don't die so easily. 

And Nan might fight on par with Eric, see how it goes next ep.


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes good episode overall, Bill's face was priceless in that preview  and will he kill Eric.


----------



## The World (Aug 23, 2011)

Damn these last 2 episodes. 

Really excited me about this show. I thought it was going to go relatively nowhere this season but it looks like that's changing a bit.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah Eric is comming back properly next episode so that should be interesting. I also want to see the witch dead.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't think I'll ever get over the momentary mindfuckery of Jess killing Hoyt.


----------



## Grape (Aug 23, 2011)

Any previews for next week online? :S


----------



## illmatic (Aug 23, 2011)

3 more episodes


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 23, 2011)

illmatic said:


> 3 more episodes



This season went by quick!


----------



## Achilles (Aug 23, 2011)

illmatic said:


> *Only* 3 more episodes


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 23, 2011)

3 more!!!? Oh shit, I thought next week was the end since most Showtime/HBO shows are 10 episodes. I forgot TB goes for however long it needs. Good news.


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 24, 2011)

My favorite episode of the season thus far. 3 eps? FUCK YEAH!. I am so stoked for this shit. This Tommy-Sam vs Werwolves sub plot is brilliant.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 24, 2011)

steal the images and i'll find you because it's mine. >:[


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2011)

his torso is freaking huge lol


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 25, 2011)

emROARS said:


> steal the images and i'll find you because it's mine. >:[



What?! We have the same birthday?!  Oh my!  Dave Chappelle and A. Skars!  Awesome !  They seem like the least likely Virgos, too.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 25, 2011)

lol from what i've seen of interviews, Alex is a def. Virgo. 

My Birthday ain't far away either, only about 2 weeks. so


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 25, 2011)

A little late but I finally saw the episode.

Tommy finally had a redeeming moment but he still has a LONG way to go before I'd say he's redeemed himself.  I have to wonder why he didn't turn into a lion or something and tear them all apart.  From what we've seen werewolves are basically just shifters with a single form.

The Lafayette story finished up rather nicely I think, I was worried the ghost would pop out of him leaving Lafayette with no way to explain kidnapping the baby and go to jail.

The vampire sheriffs were fucking stupid. Any idiot could tell he was luring them into something and Eric is older than any of them, granted one of the sheriffs is close to his age but chasing after him wasn't the smartest thing in the world.

Debbie surprised the hell out of me by actually being loyal, I was convinced she was controlling her thoughts the way Rene did to trick Sookie.

If Tara doesn't leave town forever after this she is profoundly stupid.  Her life was perfectly fine on the move and as soon as she came back it went to hell.

I'm still hoping Lafayettes powers as a medium lead to him being the one to take down Antonia.  They set up a possible way of doing it when Jesus pulled the ghost out of Lafayette, I see no reason he couldn't pull Antonia out of Marney.

Am I the only one who wants them to just kill off Nan?  Every scene she's in she annoys the crap out of me.  I'd like to see Eric do to her what Russell did to the Magister.



A.Glover92 said:


> Wow, the episode was fucking wicked. So much shit going on, the last part was the best when Antonia comes in and starts raping everyone with the controlled vampires. *So far there is nothing that can kill her, i hope she don't die so easily. *



People keep saying that but I haven't seen anything this season to indicate that having someone put a bullet in her head wouldn't kill her.

Bill should have just had his guards shoot her when they had her in their sights.



A.Glover92 said:


> And Nan might fight on par with Eric, see how it goes next ep.



Isn't she a relatively young vampire?


----------



## illmatic (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## tari101190 (Aug 26, 2011)

God I hate Eric x Sookie. 

Dear Eric/Spike/Damon. You are better as a badass antihero. Please don't lose your cool character traits to become an alternative/replacement to Bill/Angel/Stefan just to be with Sookie/Buffy/Elena. Please go back to normal soon.

Vampire love triangles.


----------



## Sin (Aug 26, 2011)

@Tsu: Actually, I think Debbie WAS bullshitting. She was happy when she thought Sookie got left with Antonia/Controlled Eric. She even said something "oh shit" when she saw Sookie coming back safe.

The scenes with the wolfpack leader and apparently her turning on Alcide lead me to believe that she's still a bitch.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 27, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> God I hate Eric x Sookie.
> 
> Dear Eric/Spike/Damon. You are better as a badass antihero. Please don't lose your cool character traits to become an alternative/replacement to Bill/Angel/Stefan just to be with Sookie/Buffy/Elena. Please go back to normal soon.
> 
> Vampire love triangles.



...

You honestly don't get it do you?

The whole reason Bill was created was so that sookie has a reason to meet Eric. 

Eric is the main guy from book 4 on wards. From book 4 onwards you hardly see Bill at all.

Eric x Sookie are basically the OTP.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> ...
> 
> You honestly don't get it do you?


Please don't say that to me again. No need for rudeness.



> Eric x Sookie are basically the OTP.


When I say I don't like Eric x Sookie, I mean I don't like pointless scenes of them having sex with no importance or storylines. If the only thing of them shown is just them having sex, it's boring. If they had an interesting story going for them besides that, then ok. Don't just show being irrelevant together.

Also these are not the books, things can change, maybe they won't, but don't say it like everything in the book is law and cannot be changed. We are watching the show, not reading the book series so why would I care about the books?


----------



## emROARS (Aug 27, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Please don't say that to me again. No need for rudeness.
> 
> When I say I don't like Eric x Sookie, I mean I don't like pointless scenes of them having sex with no importance or storylines. If the only thing of them shown is just them having sex, it's boring. If they had an interesting story going for them besides that, then ok. Don't just show being irrelevant together.
> 
> Also these are not the books, things can change, maybe they won't, but don't say it like everything in the book is law and cannot be changed. We are watching the show, not reading the book series so why would I care about the books?



Oh i'm sorry. I just woke up. 

ANYWHO the sex scene do have importance, especially if you compare them to Bill x Sookie scenes AS WELL as looking at the body language between the two of them and how it differs. The whole problem with series/book 4 is that the plot wasn't as say deep as the other books mainly because it concentrated on Eric's Amnesia. Next episode should show him going back to normal I think.

And despite what you think, the core elements are the same and if it doesn't end up with Eric marrying Sookie as he did then basically all of the viewing numbers will go and the show will be cancelled.

I'm serious, there's a giant thing on tumblr about it.


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 27, 2011)

holy fuck i think i just got spoiled.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> ANYWHO the sex scene do have importance, especially if you compare them to Bill x Sookie scenes AS WELL as looking at the body language between the two of them and how it differs. The whole problem with series/book 4 is that the plot wasn't as say deep as the other books mainly because it concentrated on Eric's Amnesia. Next episode should show him going back to normal I think.


I fast forward through Sookie x Eric because it's boring. That's all there is too it.



> And despite what you think..


Do you really know what I think though?



> ...the core elements are the same and if it doesn't end up with Eric marrying Sookie as he did then basically all of the viewing numbers will go and the show will be cancelled.


So the show will get cancelled if Eric doesn't marry Sookie because ratings would drop. I didn't realize that is what the entire show was based on. So everything else is pointless? I guess no storylines about anything other than Sookie ending up with Eric mean anything.



> I'm serious, there's a giant thing on tumblr about it.


Oh yes, tumblr. The word of our infallible God.

Again these are not the books. These are not romance novels. Romance novel enthusiasts are the core demographic for the books, but are not the core demographic for the show. Its success doesn't hang on the balance of Sookie x Eric. If it does then that's sad.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 27, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> I fast forward through Sookie x Eric because it's boring. That's all there is too it.
> 
> Do you really know what I think though?
> 
> ...



Ooooh someone is annoyed. 

The whole story is based off a romance book. The core demo is watching it _because_ they've read the books. The type that haven't read the books is rare meaning that Allan gets a shit storm thrown at him whenever he does something the bookies don't like. I'm sorry but that's all there is to it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 27, 2011)

Debbie was kind of hot last episode


----------



## Cellar Door (Aug 27, 2011)

I have to agree with tari101190. It's irrelevant to the _quality_ of a show how it played out in the source material, Eric x Sookie is simply by far the most stagnant element this season so far, and Eric by himself is infinitely lamer than he was in season two and three (where he pretty much was THE baddest friend), too. Bill x Sookie was dynamic, at least.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 27, 2011)

And as I said before, Eric is going back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 27, 2011)

people watch this show for the story?


*Spoiler*: __ 



forgot this is the internet, i'm kidding


----------



## emROARS (Aug 27, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> people watch this show for the story?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah but the story revolves around Sookie/Eric/Bill. 

I mean, everything else is there to fatten the episode up.


----------



## Grape (Aug 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Yeah but the story revolves around Sookie/Eric/Bill.
> 
> I mean, everything else is there to fatten the episode up.



I highly doubt much of the core viewing audience has ever picked up one of the books. 

The point is that the sex scenes are pointless because there's no storyline progression. Besides that, how they have set up Eric in the show makes it completely unbelievable that the two would ever actually be together. I'm not really a fan of Bill, I have always preferred Eric, especially when he was Old Eric, but at least the relationship with Bill seemed plausible. The relationship with Eric seems rushed and way out of place considering their interaction from previous seasons and Eric typically lacking any sort of empathy whatsoever for humans.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 27, 2011)

the sex scenes are there to bring in viewers. look at the advertisements, most of them scream  "hey we have sexy vampires in this show!" more so than "we have an amazing story"

also: sookie isn't human, do you remember when eric said she smelled like happiness? mythical beings are easily attracted to her because of what she is. and if i remember correctly, eric always wanted snookie from day 1.

since eric is taking bill's place in the story, does that mean his days of being an asshole is over?


----------



## emROARS (Aug 27, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I highly doubt much of the core viewing audience has ever picked up one of the books.
> 
> The point is that the sex scenes are pointless because there's no storyline progression. Besides that, how they have set up Eric in the show makes it completely unbelievable that the two would ever actually be together. I'm not really a fan of Bill, I have always preferred Eric, especially when he was Old Eric, but at least the relationship with Bill seemed plausible. The relationship with Eric seems rushed and way out of place considering their interaction from previous seasons and Eric typically lacking any sort of empathy whatsoever for humans.



I think there's more book fans than people realise, or at least more fans that know the general idea/plot of the books.

No he/she/whatever was originally stating that they hated the pairing which I don't care about personally. They were ignoring the fact that this curse on him is a progression of his character development despite what everyone may say. 

I personally don't care about the sex scenes since they're there because it's HBO, despite that fact that you can compare Bill/Sookie scenes to Eric/Sookie scenes.

And Sookie isn't human, not really.



~Gesy~ said:


> the sex scenes are there to bring in viewers. look at the advertisements, most of them scream  "hey we have sexy vampires in this show!" more so than "we have an amazing story"
> 
> also: sookie isn't human, do you remember when eric said she smelled like happiness? mythical beings are easily attracted to her because of what she is. and if i remember correctly, eric always wanted snookie from day 1.
> 
> since eric is taking bill's place in the story, does that mean his days of being an asshole is over?



It's HBO, what do you expect?

And Eric has always wanted her for her telepathy, mainly for her to work for him.

And Eric's always going to be an asshole.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2011)

It's not the sex that bothers me. It's the sex between Eric and Sookie that is just there as an alternative to a meaningful storyline between them to explain there illogical relationship.

Amnesia or not, would you be so quick to sleep with someone who tortured your friends and generally has just been an ass to you and your friends for so long?

Sookie is meant to be the main character, yet nothing interesting is happening with her at all. She's being outshined by secondary characters.

And the show is different to the books in terms of story as well as the fact that everything is from Sookie's perspective in the books, whereas the tv show is clearly not.


----------



## Grape (Aug 27, 2011)

Are the books actually good? Are they mainly romance?


----------



## emROARS (Aug 27, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> It's not the sex that bothers me. It's the sex between Eric and Sookie that is just there as an alternative to a meaningful storyline between them to explain there illogical relationship.
> 
> Amnesia or not, would you be so quick to sleep with someone who tortured your friends and generally has just been an ass to you and your friends for so long?
> 
> ...



Oh I understand now. lol I fail.

Ok, I think what you mean is that why is she having sex with him so quickly? I think this is where the True Blood fails to be honest, mainly because they don't show the relationship between the two like the books did since the TV show was concentrating on bill/Sookie. A lot of scenes were played out between Sookie and Eric in the books (from book 2 actually) and the amount of sexual frustration shown which makes the whole having sex thing quickly much more understandable. 

Again with the outshining thing that mainly to do with the transition between books and tv. 

And I understand that however book people are going to want at least some semblance to the book storyline. 

And Just to note: I haven't actually read the books however I do know what happens in them.



Grape Krush said:


> Are the books actually good? Are they mainly romance?



Uh...yeah? I mean the books are all from sookie's POV and we don't see any subplots in them really.


----------



## Grape (Aug 27, 2011)

Mainly romance or what?


----------



## emROARS (Aug 27, 2011)

well it's not romantic romantic since there is plots and such (like vamp politics, fellowship  etc.) but the relationship between eric/sookie/bill is a large part of it.


----------



## Grape (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm reading Dead to the World and now I just want True Blood to have a snow season.

It's good though...so far. I did skip some chapters though lol.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 29, 2011)

We finally get to see those two fight.

And next week it's on.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 29, 2011)

Sookie's starting to piss me off.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2011)

i think tommy was redeemed,  sam is gonna go apeshit. 

jessica looks insanely hot at the end.


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2011)

Great episode. Andy intervention was hysterical. 

Next week is going to be dope.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 29, 2011)

"It's a latin thing."

Sam going Charles Bronson on the pack is awesome.

I was kind of hoping Tommy would ask Sam to end his suffering, then Sam can be a skin walker too.


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2011)

I may hate Sookie more than I hate Tara now.

Eric has all of his memories back, but he manages to blend badass evil Eric with the Eric that Sookie loves and her response is "I forgot how much I liked Bill"?

Holy shit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2011)

last episode she had the revelation that she's in love with both of them, so her response makes sense.  her dream also had "blended" eric


----------



## emROARS (Aug 29, 2011)

Sin said:


> I may hate Sookie more than I hate Tara now.
> 
> Eric has all of his memories back, but he manages to blend badass evil Eric with the Eric that Sookie loves and her response is "I forgot how much I liked Bill"?
> 
> Holy shit.



Agreed.

I mean, Eric I doubt have never loved anyone in the way he has Sookie and finds it so hard to word his feelings, most likely preferring actions over words and what does she do? 

Throw it in his face.

I mean does she really love the guy that watched as two people almost killed her, basically forced her to drink his blood (basically on a similar level as rape considering what it does to her) fed from her during sex, raped her, drained her, cheated on her, lied to her, used her, verbally abused her, forced her into this world in the first place etc.etc.

I mean seriously AB what kind of message does this show to us?


----------



## illmatic (Aug 29, 2011)

AB has stated or implied he would continue as showrunner for only 1 more season.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 29, 2011)

illmatic said:


> AB has stated or implied he would continue as showrunner for only 1 more season.



Really? Do you have a source? I need to tell some people on tumblr since they're having a worse hissy fit than me.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 29, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Really? Do you have a source? I need to tell some people on tumblr since they're having a worse hissy fit than me.






> “Right now I’m in the middle of negotiating for a fifth season,” Ball told The Hollywood Reporter at Tuesday’s Season 4 premiere in Hollywood. “*I don’t know if I have any left in me after that. We’ll see.*”
> 
> “I’ll play it by ear and see how it happens,” he said.
> 
> “I don’t believe True Blood is 100 percent dependent on my participation. It has a strong following and a really strong cast, and there could be a future where I step back and the show would continue.”



^^^^​
Depends on how much $$$$ HBO throws at him it sounds


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 29, 2011)

All the people sympathising with Marnie can see now, she needs to die. Antonia even felt guilt about hurting innocent people but Marnie egged her on. I wonder just how well Marnie/Antonia can deflect bullets and rocket launchers because shit is on next week.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> All the people sympathising with Marnie can see now, she needs to die. Antonia even felt guilt about hurting innocent people but Marnie egged her on. I wonder just how well Marnie/Antonia can deflect bullets and rocket launchers because shit is on next week.



marnie isn't so wrong, vampires are fucking dicks. they're like nasty aristocrats, with supernatural ability instead of wealth.


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2011)

No, they have wealth to.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2011)

yeah, that too, they are fucking asses


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> marnie isn't so wrong, vampires are fucking dicks. they're like nasty aristocrats, with supernatural ability instead of wealth.


Except for the whole part where she doesn't care about killing innocent people because they are "vampire sympathizers".


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 30, 2011)

Great fucking episode. When it started I was dissapoint because Sookie just zapped Eric and ended everything but it worked out well.

We got Sam "The GOAT" Merlott taking no prisoners
Tommy's redemption
Andy's intervention
Jason Motherfucking Stackhouse
Debbie's slow decent back to the bitch she is
That bitch PR Vampire finally getting owned by Bill
Marnie is actually bad? Good twist, well fucking done.
Jesus finally does something cool (tbh I've hated this guy since his introduction)

All the storylines wrap up and come together for the end game. Sookie and Co. get teleported for the "FINAL SHOWDOWN"

Eric, Bill, Jessica, and Pam ending was the best ending the show ever had. These motherfuckers came out of a black SUV with fucking rocket launchers like the Men in Black and freeze framed. 






Yeah, so it was good episode.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 30, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Great fucking episode. When it started I was dissapoint because Sookie just zapped Eric and ended everything but it worked out well.
> 
> We got Sam "The GOAT" Merlott taking no prisoners
> Tommy's redemption
> ...



ow great! i was wondering if i was the only one who thought this episode was great! it had something else to it. this episode had emotions, and some funny, and some powerful witch casting. and everything else among them! really nice episode.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 30, 2011)

I liked the episode.

I just want to punch sookie.


----------



## Lavender (Aug 30, 2011)

I want Russel back, he was the best villain off the lot, plus Denis O'hare is fantastic.    

He really seemed like someone you shouldnt ever fuckin mess with, and he was out of his fuckin mind.     Plus i like sophisticated villains.   


Marnie doesnt really intimidate me in like any way at all. And that is something i like with my villains.   But well, perhaps season 5 will have a better villain in that regard.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 30, 2011)

That was quite an enjoyable episode.

I was really hoping Sam would end Tommy's suffering, having him as a skinwalker would have been really cool.

I hope Alcide takes on that douchebag and becomes the new leader of the werewolf pack.

Jesus showing the ability to tap into demonic powers (as Antonia put it) is a nice touch, I'm very curious to see where that's going.  I still think they're going to have Lafayette play an integral role since he is a medium and now present for the final battle.

My prediction is that Marnie will likely be fatally wounded, causing Antonia to jump into Lafayette who will then work with Jesus to banish her.

I liked that Sookie was able to break the spell on Eric, its about time her fairy abilities proved useful in a way other than reading humans minds.  I'm curious if she can break the spell on Pam as well.

For once I really didn't mind Tara in this episode, she's actually proving herself useful, she managed to actually break through Antonia's spell.

I feel really bad for Hoyt.  I'm a bit disappointed that Jason gave in to his urges with Jessica but I can't say I blame him.  Jessica is one of the hottest characters on the show by far and with her blood in his veins there is a magical attraction between the two of them.



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> marnie isn't so wrong, vampires are fucking dicks. they're like nasty aristocrats, with supernatural ability instead of wealth.



Bill offer her a legitimate peace and instead she enslaved a vampire sheriff and used him to attack and murder innocent people including children.  If she was only acting in self defense I could see her point of view but she is taking the role of the aggressor.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 30, 2011)

marnie is an awesome villain.  not just the character, but the actress playing her, i wasn't expecting much but she really nailed her role.  the writers did a good job with marnie too, everything she said felt epic.

marnie is of the philosophy that offense is the best defense.  it would be very difficult to accept a peace contract with the vamps since they have always been assholes to humanity.

the only legitimate peace that can come is if marnie is somehow left alive and accepts the vamps won't hurt her.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 30, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> marnie is an awesome villain.  not just the character, but the actress playing her, i wasn't expecting much but she really nailed her role.  the writers did a good job with marnie too, everything she said felt epic.
> 
> marnie is of the philosophy that offense is the best defense.  it would be very difficult to accept a peace contract with the vamps since they have always been assholes to humanity.
> 
> the only legitimate peace that can come is if marnie is somehow left alive and accepts the vamps won't hurt her.



The woman playing Marnie was Petunia in Harry Potter so yeah.
<3


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 30, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> marnie is an awesome villain.  not just the character, but the actress playing her, i wasn't expecting much but she really nailed her role.  the writers did a good job with marnie too, everything she said felt epic.



I have to say I really liked the moment when Marney took control back, the instant shift in personality was very well done.


----------



## Fierce (Aug 30, 2011)

emROARS said:


> The woman playing Marnie was Petunia in Harry Potter so yeah.
> <3



Didn't even realize that.

Lady put on some weight.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 30, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Didn't even realize that.
> 
> Lady put on some weight.



Could by just the clothes she's wearing. *shrug*


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 31, 2011)

Luddeking said:


> I want Russel back, he was the best villain off the lot, plus Denis O'hare is fantastic.
> 
> He really seemed like someone you shouldnt ever fuckin mess with, and he was out of his fuckin mind.     Plus i like sophisticated villains.
> 
> ...



russel is nice as a villain and all but, you have to admit that marni/antonia is THE most powerful villain of all the seasons! heck, she can even control russel if she wanted to. the introduction of a witch should be intimidating enough. after all, in a show like this with mythical beings, if adept enough, witches are usually the most powerful. (eg. vampire diaries and charmed).


----------



## Lavender (Aug 31, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> russel is nice as a villain and all but, you have to admit that marni/antonia is THE most powerful villain of all the seasons! heck, she can even control russel if she wanted to. the introduction of a witch should be intimidating enough. after all, in a show like this with mythical beings, if adept enough, witches are usually the most powerful. (eg. vampire diaries and charmed).




Yes, but i never meant it like that, i meant that Marnie doesnt intimidate me, she just doesnt feel scary.      

As for powerlevels, i dont care.    


O'hare did a great job in making Russel intimidating and freakin loco.   I do not think the actress playing Marnie is bad, she's actually really good, but i just dont get '' villain '' vibe from her as in she's not threathening.


----------



## Sann (Aug 31, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I liked the episode.
> 
> I just want to punch sookie.



May I assist you?
Geez I hate her character in the series and I don't understand her either. I'm glad to have good old Eric back and I loved his confession but Sookie get's on my nerves.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> russel is nice as a villain and all but, you have to admit that marni/antonia is THE most powerful villain of all the seasons! heck, she can even control russel if she wanted to. the introduction of a witch should be intimidating enough. after all, in a show like this with mythical beings, if adept enough, witches are usually the most powerful. (eg. vampire diaries and charmed).



Potentially I would say Maryanne Forester is the most powerful being in the series so far, considering she was pretty much immortal as long as she wanted to be.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 31, 2011)

The love confession from the old Eric was weak to me. Alan Ball rushed that. Also weak was Sookie not "being able to bear the thought of a world without Bill in it." She got over his transgressions much too quickly for my liking. The books handled everything better. 

Sookie's going to have to choose eventually, and it's probably going to be Bill. Ball loves those two kids, and in interviews calls them soul mates and feels they're "destined for each other." I just don't want the whole deal to make the old Eric a wuss. They've got to kill off Tara. She just doesn't fucking fit. Making her some makeshift witch? It feels forced. She's not needed in the story nor well-liked by fans.

I liked the Terry and Andy scenes, though; those were good. I've been a fan of Sam's stuff this season, and I like Tommy's last ditch effort for a little redemption. Also enjoyed Jason and Jessica. Hoyt might have been too good for Jessica, but Jason certainly isn't. Maybe that's a better pair.

Seems like everybody's fucking everybody and everybody in the cast is some sort supernatural creature.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 31, 2011)

Maryanne would be the most powerful villain because she is completely immortal unless you get her to allow herself to be killed and she can channel every human in town.

I still haven't seen anything to indicate that Antonia couldn't be put down by a sniper hired by the vampires.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 31, 2011)

Sann said:


> May I assist you?
> Geez I hate her character in the series and I don't understand her either. I'm glad to have good old Eric back and I loved his confession but Sookie get's on my nerves.



Why don't I do her while you knock out Allan Ball?


----------



## Sann (Sep 2, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Why don't I do her while you knock out Allan Ball?





I'd say we have a deal


----------



## illmatic (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 2, 2011)

"Marnie just puked a bitch out."


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 2, 2011)

*I fuck with trueblood .......................*


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know if Eric and Suckys love scene was suppoused to be a turn on or not but I was just grossed out by it. Also the blank Eric is really annoying, it really is something out of a bad soap opera.

Why on earth would anyone break off their one year relationship for the village bicycle that is Jason?


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 3, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Potentially I would say Maryanne Forester is the most powerful being in the series so far, considering she was pretty much immortal as long as she wanted to be.



wait, didnt sam kill her?



Tsukiyomi said:


> Maryanne would be the most powerful villain because she is completely immortal unless you get her to allow herself to be killed and she can channel every human in town.
> 
> I still haven't seen anything to indicate that Antonia couldn't be put down by a sniper hired by the vampires.



you might not even need to kill her, just lock her up in cement!  and humans are not as strong as vamps.


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2011)

Gotta love this scene


----------



## Achilles (Sep 3, 2011)

Bill is so tiny.


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Bill is so tiny.


----------



## Orxon (Sep 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Why on earth would anyone break off their one year relationship for the village bicycle that is Jason?



She wasn't happy with Hoyt either way.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2011)

> She wasn't happy with Hoyt either way.



He turned in to a right wanker, but she was rather stupid.


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2011)

Hoyt is a boring guy.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 3, 2011)

Hoyt was what Jessica humans self wanted.
Jason is more intone with Jessica vampire self, a non committed relationship with lots of sex.


----------



## Fassy (Sep 3, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Hoyt was what Jessica humans self wanted.
> Jason is more intone with Jessica vampire self, a non committed relationship with lots of sex.



This but it still kills me Alan fucked up Hoyt to become a douche bag.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 4, 2011)

It was his destiny. In true blood you can never become anymore stable than your parents were, actually that carries over in real life too. So if your mom is batshit crazy? Guess what you may hate her guts but you're just as likely to make your OWN fucked up decisions because that is how you were raised. This explains the character of everyone in the show.


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> It was his destiny. In true blood you can never become anymore stable than your parents were, actually that carries over in real life too. So if your mom is batshit crazy? Guess what you may hate her guts but you're just as likely to make your OWN fucked up decisions because that is how you were raised. This explains the character of everyone in the show.



I wholeheartedly agree with this post.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 4, 2011)

Fuckin' Sookie?

Fuckin' Sookie?

Jason telling off Vamps.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Man ima stick to watching the new eps on the computer, watched the new ep in HDTV all the effects looked fake as hell and like it was filmed with a camcorder.

Good episode, I was disappointed when it first started because they didn't capitalize on the epic ending of the last ep and I thought, _"aw shit another underwhelming arc conclusion"_...but it ended up pretty good.

Sam Merlott and Alcide spinoff is now necessary they need more screentime, amazing duo right there.
Jesus stepped the fuck up, respect.
Andy is a fairy protector now?


----------



## Achilles (Sep 5, 2011)

Werewolves have some weird breakups. "I adjure you." Alcide going biblical on her trifling ass.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 5, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Werewolves have some weird breakups. "I adjure you." Alcide going biblical on her trifling ass.



Yeah that friend kept going on and on ...



> I adjure you.
> 
> No!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2011)

So, Eric drinking blood out of a heart like it was a straw is the most badass scene in TB ever.

Just wanted to establish that.

Also, Jesus is skyrocketing up my favorite characters chart.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 5, 2011)

"Fuckin' Sookie, put that down." Jessica lowered the RPG. I laughed.

"Even without your blood in me, you're all I think about." Awwww. It'll only last for half a season when it finally happens, because that's how Alan Ball seems to roll.

Some other line made me laugh, but I forgot what it was. Creepy-yet-cool twist as well.


Sin said:


> *So, Eric drinking blood out of a heart like it was a straw is the most badass scene in TB ever.
> *
> Just wanted to establish that.
> 
> Also, Jesus is skyrocketing up my favorite characters chart.



And then the saunter on back to Bill's side, licking his fingers? Swagged the fuck out.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 5, 2011)

that was some bullshit.  marnie was right, vamps are dicks and will always torment witches causes witches can kill the vamps in their sleep.  I think jesus is mulling this problem as well.

i'm glad marnie 
*Spoiler*: __ 



is not going away so easy.


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know how anyone can still be on Marnie's side when TB is trying to make it painfully clear that she's only motivated by the fact that she was treated like an "outsider" her whole life and went on a huge power trip when she had the ability to do something about it.

Whether or not vamps are dick has zero to do with Marnie's actions, Antonia's? Sure, Marnie? No way.

Marnie uses vampires as her excuse for being a cunt.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

I gotta say I feel genuinely sorry for Marnie.
She really pulls of the "deep inside she's just a hurt and scared little girl" stick
When you've been a doormat all your life, grabbing a little bit of power, having a little bit of an opportunity to get something back, that can fuck you up if jump onto it too fast
Shame though. She could have done so much and have become a serious power player instead of a glorified villain of the week


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

Sin said:


> Whether or not vamps are dick has zero to do with Marnie's actions, Antonia's? Sure, Marnie? No way.



i don't know, I think Eric Northman's attack was a trigger
Once she had antonia on her side and escaped the king's mansion she thought "well know what? I can't go back, if I stop they'll come after me , people like that always have been all I my self, so now, I guess I fight back. Yes. Fighting back sounds fun" and everything went batshit from there


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2011)

Poor Lafayette 

Marnie's never gonna disappear


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

Also, Al Cid wasn't a dick, but his girl did not deserve that


She sure as hell deserves a sandwich tho. Skinny ass white girl looks like she's gonna blow with the wind


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

Fucking awfull last words tho marnie.


----------



## Farih (Sep 5, 2011)

That was a terrible episode.  Sookie acting like a deranged lunatic when inside the fire?  I get that she was scared for her life, but has she ever been shown to be such a coward?  She was pathetic.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 5, 2011)

Feeling sorry for marnie is like feeling sorry for that Columbine kid or that quite guy who goes postal at work one day.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 5, 2011)

Sin said:


> *So, Eric drinking blood out of a heart like it was a straw is the most badass scene in TB ever.*
> 
> Just wanted to establish that.
> 
> Also, Jesus is skyrocketing up my favorite characters chart.



agreed.

is it bad that I found it really hot too? :/


*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 5, 2011)

emROARS said:


> agreed.
> 
> is it bad that I found it really hot too? :/



Yes.

**


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2011)

There are plenty of people that have a tough life and don't turn into serial killers the first chance they get.

"People have been mean to me so it's okay if I kill innocent people"

Sorry, not buying it 

(P.S. I have no problem with the whole "I want to kill vampires" agenda, they're dicks, they deserve it, but when she started holding people hostage and killing other people because they were "vampire sympathizers" that's where you lose me)


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

yes well paranormal experiences with the dead fiddlesticking with your brains might do that to you

It's not like she went around killing childrens and sutdents and other civilians.

She went around killing these guys 

You can argue with her motivations but you can't argue she has a point


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

> is it bad that I found it really hot too? :/



Yes get help.

Everyone's hate toward Vampires is justified. Just because they're "sexy" doesn't mean they're not monsters who prey on everyone yet claim to be harmless.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> yes well paranormal experiences with the dead fiddlesticking with your brains might do that to you
> 
> It's not like she went around killing childrens and sutdents and other civilians.
> 
> ...



that's all i'm saying.  eric drinking blood thru an aorta doesn't make him heroic, its makes him exactly what marnie is properly fighting against.  

and like the poster earlier said, the vampires struck first, and if anything it was antonia's possession that enabled marnie to begin with.

antonia who then split when things got murky.


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2011)

Farih said:


> Sookie acting like a deranged lunatic when inside the fire?  I get that she was scared for her life, but has she ever been shown to be such a coward?  She was pathetic.



Agreed. She was kinda lame.


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2011)

So her holding everyone that originally wanted to help her hostage, killing innocent people at the vampire rally (who had done nothing wrong except for wanting equal rights for vamps) and then killing that girl last episode is totally cool because Eric is a dick?

She wasn't going around only killing vampires. She did that for maybe one episode, then she started not giving a shit whether or not she killed innocent people and holding people hostage.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 5, 2011)

Sin said:


> So her holding everyone that originally wanted to help her hostage, killing innocent people at the vampire rally (who had done nothing wrong except for wanting equal rights for vamps) and then killing that girl last episode is totally cool because Eric is a dick?
> 
> She wasn't going around only killing vampires. She did that for maybe one episode, then she started not giving a shit whether or not she killed innocent people and holding people hostage.



well, sookie said to bill " there's innocent people in the moon goddess emporium" and bill replied " this is war sookie".  if sookie wasn't in the building jason reminding them about it, bill would have killed all those people, _just_ to get marnie.


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2011)

Marnie reminds me so much of Maryann.


----------



## Prowler (Sep 5, 2011)

goddamn, this season is coming to an end


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 5, 2011)

And some time the Season Boss is taken out by The Horns of a Bull.


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> well, sookie said to bill " there's innocent people in the moon goddess emporium" and bill replied " this is war sookie".  if sookie wasn't in the building jason reminding them about it, bill would have killed all those people, _just_ to get marnie.


Right, but I'm not arguing that the vampires are right or that they aren't assholes (in fact I've said a couple of times that they're dicks).

The point I'm trying to make is that Marnie is bad, not that the vamps are good.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 5, 2011)

Prowler said:


> goddamn, this season is coming to an end



I actually don't feel that worried about that, True Blood usually tends to drag things out for too long imo.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 5, 2011)

I actually cheered when Marnie got killed, started to hate that fucking witch.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 5, 2011)

In true blood power = douche baggery. Every once in a while you have someone like Godrick who is not a d-bag at the first opportunity but in reality the only reason he isn't a d-bag is because after one thousand + years of being a douche bag he got _bored_, depressed, and suicidal. In fact he choose to NOT use power, either physically or politically if there was no immediate problem to be solved.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

Sin said:


> Right, but I'm not arguing that the vampires are right or that they aren't assholes (in fact I've said a couple of times that they're dicks).
> 
> The point I'm trying to make is that Marnie is bad, not that the vamps are good.



She's bad because she wants to kill all the pricks?


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ban, are you trolling me D:

I've posted essentially the same thing like four times now, and you've responded in the exact same way.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

Sin said:


> Ban, are you trolling me D:
> 
> I've posted essentially the same thing like four times now, and you've responded in the exact same way.



You're arguing that waging a war on creatures that rip your spine out for the lulz and are being held on a leash for reasons whose lack of comprehension is only matched by their disdain for it is not alright if you're being a bit bitchy about it





Okay maybe I'm trolling you a little

I'll stop now


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 6, 2011)

Heart Slushy coming soon to a Fangtasia near you...


----------



## CM PunK (Sep 6, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> I actually cheered when Marnie got killed, started to hate that fucking witch.


ikr, one more ep of her is almost gonna drive me crazy. Shes not my favorite villain(Russel FTW), but she certainly did a good job at making enemies. 

Next villain I would like to see is someone who is actually a worldwide threat. 


Nightfall said:


> I actually don't feel that worried about that, True Blood usually tends to drag things out for too long imo.


This season has felt so short though. Feels like yesterday everyone was tripping balls over whether or not Jason was gonna become a werepanther. 

Great season though, I really got into every sub plot in this season opposed to the other seasons. Feels like every character got lots of development and they are all set up for even more. I'm legitamently sad about Tommy though.  He was one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 6, 2011)

CM PunK said:


> ikr, one more ep of her is almost gonna drive me crazy. Shes not my favorite villain(Russel FTW), but she certainly did a good job at making enemies.
> 
> Next villain I would like to see is someone who is actually a worldwide threat.
> 
> ...



why would a world wide threat base itself in sookies town? unless that part of Louisiana is like a hellmouth or something.


----------



## CM PunK (Sep 6, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> why would a world wide threat base itself in sookies town? unless that part of Louisiana is like a hellmouth or something.


I meant maybe the characters would venture outside of the US or something. I don't mind the consistent setting, but this season felt too campy to me. Everything happened in such a small area. Maybe do another season with a threat that takes place in another state or something, I dunno. 

Just feels like its time for something major. Something more, global.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 6, 2011)

Actually the only reason the plot makes sense is that it happens in a hick town. Otherwise reactions would be far, far different.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 6, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Werewolves have some weird breakups. "I adjure you." Alcide going biblical on her trifling ass.



Alcide is .  




Nightfall said:


> I actually don't feel that worried about that, True Blood usually tends to drag things out for too long imo.



So true.  I was seriously not even giving a shit for the first several eps.  This is a now a pattern because I've had this issue with practically every season aside from Season 2, which is still my favorite.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## LayZ (Sep 11, 2011)

Shotty to the dome. :33


----------



## Achilles (Sep 11, 2011)

God damn, Jessica's costume. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jesus was a pretty cool character. Sucks to see him go. Does that actor die in every show he's on?


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 11, 2011)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!?!?!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2011)

Holy shit.......holy shit...yep that's all I got...holy shit....


----------



## hehey (Sep 11, 2011)

The reverend guy being a vampire and going after Jason, holy shit on a shit sandwich... i thought itd be the werepanther Chick that was knocking on Jason's door.

speaking of, wtf!!??, ive been waiting all season for Jason to transform into a god dam werepanther and it ain't happened yet!!

Jesus!!??, what the fuck man i thout he was going to come back as a ghost so that he could, you know, explain to Lafayette about dealing with this new magical mojo he got form him.

Of course, we all knew Russel would be back, hes probably been freed by the people who are against the AVL.... which may or may not help Eric and Bill seeing as how they are in serious shit now having been marked for death by the authority and all that.

Sam?, taht Werewolf is dead it aint got nothing on him.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I guess Tara can join Sookie and her grandkids as a ghost.  They really cleaned house tonight. Nan, Jesus, and Tara all gone.  I'm sure the Tara haters are jizzing in their pants.



Wikipedia wasted literally no time at all.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks like Laffy's going to be doing a lot of seances next season.



hehey said:


> speaking of, wtf!!??, ive been waiting all season for Jason to transform into a god dam werepanther and it ain't happened yet!!



Isn't he in the clear? Alcide said that it's hereditary and can't be transmitted like a virus (in the TV show anyway).


----------



## hehey (Sep 11, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Isn't he in the clear? Alcide said that it's hereditary and can't be transmitted like a virus (in the TV show anyway).


I spoiled myself on book spoilers long ago after the first season aired, so i expected him to become a Werepanther eventually as thats what the book spoiler claimed.

I thought it was just a delayed effect or something. Why waste so many episodes with him in chained getting raped and all that if nothing was going to come of it, waste of time.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 11, 2011)

So many villains next set up for next season and the most powerful good guy is dead.



hehey said:


> i spoiled myself on book spoilers long ago after the first season aired, so i expected him to become a Werepanther eventually as thats what the book spoiler claimed.



A non inbred, meth addicted, Deliverance Werepanther would be cool.


----------



## Fierce (Sep 11, 2011)

I really didn't like this season very much at all, but the finale was GREAT. So happy they finally killed Tara, she stopped being badass after season 1. I didn't see Nan getting owned like that. Sam is about to turn into a t-rex and fuck up some werewolf. Glad Sookie blew Debby away. Russell is back, rofl. So much for 100 years. I totally saw Reverend Newlin being a vampire, when they said he had gone missing. I didn't expect it to be him knocking on Jason's door. Next season seems stacked. Hopefully it makes up for how boring this season was.

Edit: Oh, and when Sookie's grandmom was blinking towards Lafayette to pull Marnie out, that shit was creepy looking.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 11, 2011)

tara dies?!?!

she's like the only character we didn't get to see naked.


----------



## hehey (Sep 11, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> tara dies?!?!
> 
> she's like the only character we didn't get to see naked.


might be why they killed her off, she was the only actress not willing to show some boobies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 11, 2011)

if anyone in the cast were to die, i guess tara would be the "safest"


----------



## Harihara (Sep 11, 2011)

I honestly wasn't expecting this for Tara kinda weird since I expect it for most of the cast on the show but I thought she was one of the main-stays well that's if she isn't healed, changed or resurrected in some way next season. kinda liked Nan too but oh well.


----------



## Harihara (Sep 11, 2011)

Also I thought the Marnie. Antonia and Adelle scene was great and the waitress Holly is a new fav


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 11, 2011)

I didn't think they would bring Russel back so quickly. I'm fine with that because he's a good character and villain, but it just feels like they freed him with ridiculous quickness.

I did see Sookie's decision about walking away from both Bill and Eric coming though.

And I'm sure she'll go crawling back to them later.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 11, 2011)

who free him, is what I want to know


----------



## hehey (Sep 11, 2011)

that whole scene with Sookie and Bill and Eric was so corny i was cringing through the whole thing.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 12, 2011)

Great finale.

But seriously, the hell was up with Jesus? Dude was all 'according to plan' when he talked to Lafayette. Bontong (or however you spell it) never gets a fucking break do they .

Looks like Season 5 is the return of old foes (at least for a little bit) which is ironic since this season was about necromancy.
Sookie, Bill, Eric, Jess, and Pam vs Russel and the league
Jason and the Church dude
Sam + Alcide vs the Warepanthers

Cant wait!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 12, 2011)

jessica titties and ass meat , finally


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TARA!!!!!!

FINALLY. WE'VE WAITED SO LONG.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 12, 2011)

i liked tara


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm reading some bullshit about how maybe she's alive and Eric/Bill will get there in time to save her with their blood.

GOD DAMN IT THAT BETTER NOT HAPPEN.

She was one of the worst characters and if they cocktease us like that...


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 12, 2011)

Now that was a good finale. At the end of the episode I was like, "Oh, shit. Wish granted." But remember folks, just because death came to that person, doesn't mean they'll stay dead. Although she should really stay dead. They were forcing into storylines and she wasn't popular. For now, good riddance.

I liked Jason's reflection and small maturation. I loved the Fellowship guy coming back, and the fundamentalist nut's new, eh, form is intriguing. This will be an interesting storyline going into the next season, and I look forward to seeing how Jason and the ever so gorgeous Jessica deal with it, because this will undoubtedly concern and involve her.

Hooray for Russell. They didn't bring him back fast at all. He's coming back next season.

Are Bill and Eric all buddy-buddy now? Sort of lame. As was their total devotion to Sookie, especially Eric. He flipped fast. Again, the books handled his thing with Sookie better, but it's not too bad. I like the political shake up. All in all, good episode all around. I really can't find much to complain about.

Jessica's still gorgeous.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

The big problem with Russell is the same as the big problem with Eric a lot of the time (times three).

He's so much more powerful than anyone else in the show combined that it takes some serious plot bullshit to keep him from blurring past Eric and Bill and leaving them in piles of goo.

I hope they handle it better in season 5 than they handle Eric a lot of the time.


----------



## Taco (Sep 12, 2011)

This episode = HOLY. FUCKING. SHIT.

Yay, now Tara gets to be a vampire. -___________-

Start of season 5
Sookie: "Wahhh "
Russell: "I will save yo FRAND if you give me yo fairy vagina.. mmmmmeheheheehh"
Sookie: "k"

I need Tara to stay alive though, because Lafayette will kill himself if he loses Jesus and Tara in the same day....

Speaking of Jesus, . Jesus and Lafayette seriously had the best relationship on the show (close call with Terry/Arlene, but I don't think their relationship is staying clean for long.. Rene )

The irony of Steve Newlin being turned and embracing his fangs... I like.

Nan should have just kept her mouth shut, honestly she was so cocky. She was sort of an awesome character, so I'm kinda sad to see her go.

Good riddance Debbie, you won't be missed. I was hoping she'd stay clean.

I was honestly so captivated by Pam. It's a shame we didn't see more of her. I hope season 5 sees her relationship with Eric mended, because he clearly means a great deal to her. He should get it because he loved Godric the same way.....

This episode had so many great one liners. Fucking Pokemon cards, Teen Mom 2, gay stormtroopers.

Is it possible that Jesus' powers are now with Lafayette??? Since Jesus did transfer them to his body and all... o.o

Anyway, this ep was great. A little disappointed in who died, but I'm very excited for season 5. June needs to get here... now.

Edit: A question.. Why is the authority after bill and eric again?


----------



## Kittan (Sep 12, 2011)

Terrible         .


----------



## Nathen (Sep 12, 2011)

So many great quotes from this episode

?We are not fucking puppy dogs!?
"I like you better when you were brain damaged" 
?Hi, Nan? and gay Stormtroopers.? 
"Excuse me. We're feeling a little crispy here." 
I am over Sookie and her precious fairy vagina. And her unbelievably stupid name!" 
?You can?t trade magic like fucking pokemon cards!? 

Though, I am upset the killed off Jesus, He was one of my favorite people on the show. And Steve what's his face coming back as a vampire just kind of came out of nowhere. Excited for the next season though. Though killing off 3 major supporting characters takes some balls. 4 if Tara stays dead but the odds of that happening are slim. Happy that Russel's coming back though. All hail Russel!!!!


----------



## Gonder (Sep 12, 2011)

can some one tell how the hell was bill able to kill nan so quickly she far older then him


----------



## Nathen (Sep 12, 2011)

Gonder said:


> can some one tell how the hell was bill able to kill nan so quickly she far older then him


Element of surprise? ..I dunno...Plot? ....Could be anything


----------



## Kittan (Sep 12, 2011)

Gonder said:


> can some one tell how the hell was bill able to kill nan so quickly she far older then him



Because she wasn't looking at him when he staked her...?


----------



## Nathen (Sep 12, 2011)

Kittan said:


> Because she wasn't looking at him when he staked her...?


Shouldn't vampires have some sort of like, Spidey sense or something like that though?


----------



## Xion (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah the idea an 800 year old vampire lets her guard down that much is rather stupid.

Hopefully Tara stays dead but the show jumped the shark in season 2 so I am not optimistic. Russel might give her his blood and save her in exchange for Sookie or something.


----------



## Felix (Sep 12, 2011)

FOR CHRIST SAKE PLEASE KEEP TARA DEAD
WHAT AN HORRIBLE EXCUSE OF A CHARACTER


----------



## Kittan (Sep 12, 2011)

Nathen said:


> Shouldn't vampires have some sort of like, Spidey sense or something like that though?



Not unless they got bitten by a radioactive spider.


----------



## Felix (Sep 12, 2011)

For as much as I liked Lafayette, he needs to go as well

P.S With the free time of letting Lafayette go, we can get more naked Jessica scenes


----------



## Sann (Sep 12, 2011)

Nathen said:


> So many great quotes from this episode
> 
> 
> I am over Sookie and her precious fairy vagina. And her unbelievably stupid name!"



*chuckle* Yeah that was so great Gotta love Pam and I feel so sorry for her I like her cruel, but heartbroken she looks so fragile.

Looking forward to see Russel again and Tara should just stay dead


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

Overall, I was disappointed with the finale.  But I think several great things happened.

Tara is gone.  Let's start there.  She was a stagnant character.  She wasn't making the show any better.  She was basically just this character that the entire fanbase railed against and hated.

Russell has escaped.  Marnie did a good job, but I never considered her to be a villain up to his level.

The Jessica/Jason thing became interesting.

Nan is dead.  Eric and Bill unite to kill her.  She brought up news about disloyal members of the AVL.  I'm starting to think the AVL is going to collapse completely.  The truce is over.  (This was a great scene btw.)


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 12, 2011)

I never understood why people hated Tara but in the same breath liked Jason or even Sookie(who has been way more awful as a character for even longer).
She was good but I guess she just played into that angry black woman stereotype too much for people to not hate her. She was too real as a character 
Frankly I don't think this season was that good. You have stuff like Jason/Jessica replacing the were panther plot which just fizzled into nothing, then you have Debbie flitting all over the place and finally Sam just going full on bipolar for his brother somehow most of this season.

Yeah this was definitely the worst of the seasons so far. Only bright spots have been Alcide, Jesus, and Pam.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree that the quality of the show definitely is on the decline.  I think they should try to wrap things up next season.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 12, 2011)

i'll be pissed if tara stays dead, only "normal" black character in the show, real talk


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I agree that the quality of the show definitely is on the decline.  I think they should try to wrap things up next season.



This is my idea as well, cut its head off before its too late

Season 1 and 2 were great
Season 3 had the quality go down a bit but it was still enjoyable
Season 4 Man, I just facepalmed at so much of the stuff that happened this season.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 12, 2011)

I guess you guys want sookie to end up with al- cid, since next year is al-cids year


----------



## Sann (Sep 12, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> I guess you guys want sookie to end up with al- cid, since next year is al-cids year



No, not really


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't care about Sookie.  Nor do I care about any of her romantic subplots.  Her death might be the best way to end the series.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 12, 2011)

Sookie and Alcide hooking up would be a lot better and believable then most of the stuff we got from her this season.
Still I hate Sookie shes terrible nothing can really redeem her as a character for me.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 12, 2011)

She's the central main character and the way she's written can't be controlled on screen as its from the novels - that being said for Eric x Sookie fans

Coffin Spoilers below:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Just wait till Eric remembers being involved with Sookie, he later Marries her


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 12, 2011)

if u guys don't like sookie ur fandom is a mystery, she's the center of every episode since the show began, u must be masochists


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 12, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> I guess you guys want sookie to end up with al- cid, since next year is al-cids year



I want them to kill everybody except Jason and Andy off.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2011)

I like Alcide, he's as badass as the vamps but he doesn't need to be an asshole to be it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 12, 2011)

al-cid , for greater justice!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

The show drags for me when it wanders away from Vampire politics.


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2011)

Finale was win. Next season should be epicness. 

Yay for Tara, finally getting what she deserves. Muahahahahaha!


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 12, 2011)

Wait, what? How the fuck did that guy who was in that church thing become a vampire (guy who appeared on jason's doorstep), i hope they bring that blonde back, the one who gave jason a handjob in the bathtub, she was fineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

"You can't trade magic like fucking pokemon cards" best. live. ever. 

Best thing about this episode was Bill and Eric working together, they are a great team and they seem legit in their shit this time aswell, hopefully no more backstabbing next season. But there will be a vampire war soon im guessing otherwise Nan wouldn't have mentioned there are disloyalties within the organization.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 12, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> if u guys don't like sookie ur fandom is a mystery, she's the center of every episode since the show began, u must be masochists



My favorite character on the show is Sam. Hes always remained consistently great and likable. He doesn't have to be an asshole to be cool.
Right after him its Tara 

Its pretty easy to fast forward over Sookie's BS and keep up with the plot.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 12, 2011)

My thing with Tara is:


*Spoiler*: _book spoilers_ 



If she is still alive in the books, then why don't they have anything to work with since everybody complains that she's stagnated? It's not like Lafayette's situation where he's dead in the books, yet they still manage to keep him being the most interesting person on the show.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 12, 2011)

nightmistress said:


> My thing with Tara is:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _book spoilers_
> ...



Tara in the books is a background character. Her role as Sookie's friend was increased just like Lafayette's was increased to keep him alive.

Shes stagnated right now because they got rid of her mother and basically made her a lot more angry and cynical for no real reason.

She very rarely has the best lines in the show like Pam or Alcide and shes presented as this character that is to be pitied but makes it hard to pity her.
Frankly Iv'e hated everything they've done with her since the end of season 2.

The last two seasons seems to be all about what's the most random thing they could do to her rather then her actually having a character arc.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 12, 2011)

Few points:

I can see why Sookie's lambasted. The TV character is hard to tolerate at times, as she's prone to doing and saying things that leaves me scratching/banging my head. No matter what happens to her, she somehow stays the same. Pure, good, forgiving. Nice for a children's fantasy, not the type of product Charlaine Harris (books) and Alan Ball (TV series) sell us. Harris gets it. You can only go through dangerous situations and have your life threatened and attacked so many times before that starts to change you. At this point in the series, Alan Ball's Sookie is still naive and altruistic to her own detriment, which is a problem, compared to her book counterpart where she was at least changing and adjusting accordingly. 

That, "Bill, I forgive you" line was weak to me. Forgiving him so quickly was fucking lame. She was angry at him for like one episode. Books handled that better. Sookier was incredibly angry at Bill for a long time, to the point readers questioned whether she would ever forgive him. Did she end up forgiving him? Oh, read the books. Let's see how she copes with murdering Debbie Pelt. That part I really did like.

Jason's starting to mature and develop into someone likable. His character's grown more compelling. I don't know what the fuck the werepanther storyline was about, because that went nowhere and he didn't even become a werepanther after all, so that was all a waste. But things picked up when Jess and Hoyt found him. 

Tara just needed to go. Unlike Sookie, she doesn't have main character plot shielding protecting her from permanent death, and unlike Jason, she really hasn't developed into anything worth watching. Her presence in the witch storyline felt forced to me most of the time.

And once more, I don't like the rapid change in Eric's character. "hay sook, i member everything and i luv u, lets b 2gether." Maybe it's because Ball is such a staunch Bill/Sookie supporter but he really did fuck up a lot of very good Eric development that we should have seen build up slowly over time. C'est la vie.

Still, to me, it was a really good season finale. What actually has me most excited right now is Jason and the Fellowship nut coming back, and how Jessica will undoubtedly be involved in that storyline. 


> She very rarely has the best lines in the show like Pam or Alcide and shes presented as this character that is to be pitied but makes it hard to pity her.


"Fuck you, you Uncle Tom. Yeah, I said it." Come on, that was really good.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I agree that the quality of the show definitely is on the decline.  I think they should try to wrap things up next season.



There's like 10 books and the show gets incredible ratings.

There's no way in hell


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2011)

Quality of the show picked up this season imo. Next season will probably be the most epic. I'm going to hate it if the Fellowship guy ends up turning Jason. Still want Jess to turn him though.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 12, 2011)

15/10 episode, best one I can remember. Funny lines, naked Jessica (GODWIN), lots of deaths including that annoying bitch... Fuck yeah.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 12, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Quality of the show picked up this season imo. Next season will probably be the most epic. I'm going to hate it if the Fellowship guy ends up turning Jason. Still want Jess to turn him though.


One thing this series doesn't need is _more _vampires among the main cast.


----------



## Psychic (Sep 12, 2011)

Glad Taras dead. It seems they were trying too hard to write her into the storyline. I am 100 percent sure that Bill is higher up in the Authority, because the moment Nan found out about Sookie, she was sent on a suicide mission to deliver the true death to Bill and Eric. 
I dont think the Preacher can glamour Jason, but we wont find out until next season. next season is probably gonna be about ghosts. Considering that Terry prolly kill alot of people, maybe alot of ghosts are gonna come after him? I am seriously thinking that Hoyt is half giant, I mean look at him. His mom is super protective of him. Wouldnt be suprise if his father was a giant. You know what they need on that show...mermaids. That would drive Jason crazy, lol.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

Sin said:


> There's like 10 books and the show gets incredible ratings.
> 
> There's no way in hell


Would vs. should.  I said they should end it.  I know they won't.  They will milk every single dime out of the show that they can.

They can keep it interesting by doing something drastic that will change the entire landscape.  I think they should get rid of Alan Ball.  They need a fresh perspective.


----------



## Nathen (Sep 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> 15/10 episode, best one I can remember. Funny lines, naked Jessica (GODWIN), lots of deaths including that annoying bitch... Fuck yeah.


Nan, Tara, or both?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 12, 2011)

I was wondering how long it would take for Ball's favoratisim towards the 2 leads who married between Season 1 and 2 to start fucking up the narrative of the series oh well I'll give them 1 more chance with season 5 then I'll leave the amusement park to read the Novels again...


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 12, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Tara in the books is a background character. Her role as Sookie's friend was increased just like Lafayette's was increased to keep him alive.
> 
> Shes stagnated right now because they got rid of her mother and basically made her a lot more angry and cynical for no real reason.
> 
> ...



Ok. Thanks.

Sorry, but I'm still thinking that whole "being raped and tormented" thing is a pretty good reason to be cynical for a little while.  Andy pretty much does nothing, except have a V addiction (how interesting), and you don't hear a whole outcry about how he ruins the show with no character growth or cool lines.  

"She's not interesting anymore so she should die" and "she ruins the whole show even though she probably doesn't get more than 10 minutes of airtime)" is still on my bullshit list as far as I'm concerned.  I think any character on here has potential to be interesting.  I'd much rather they simply just evolve the characters we've already got and have already experienced the history.  That's potential to enrich the story and characters to me. 

And Alcide?  What cool lines does he have (aside from the breakup with Deb's crazy ass)?  The only people I remember with consistently funny lines are Pam, Lafayette, and Bill and Eric here and there.  Alcide's just fucking sexy to look at (honestly I'd take him over Eric any day; you can kinda see my preference in my ava for the muscley dark ones ).


----------



## Kittan (Sep 12, 2011)

Was I seriously the only one who thought the finale sucked? 

It was pretty much, "Oh shit, we're at the end already, we gotta wrap everything up!".


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 12, 2011)

Kittan said:


> Was I seriously the only one who thought the finale sucked?
> 
> It was pretty much, "Oh shit, we're at the end already, we gotta wrap everything up!".



I wasn't pumped by it.  It was sort of like an afterthought and a tie up of loose ends for the previous ep while setting up some potential things for season 5.  Honestly, I wasn't blown away by this season at all.  Season 2 is still my favorite, with Season 3 being a comfortable 2nd.  I liked this season better than the first one since I can only remember the first one for being softcore porn.  It may also be that I read Urban Fantasy even more than I watch anime anymore, so it's all becoming the same old same old for me.


----------



## pfft (Sep 12, 2011)

nightmistress said:


> Ok. Thanks.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm still thinking that whole "being raped and tormented" thing is a pretty good reason to be cynical for a little while.  Andy pretty much does nothing, except have a V addiction (how interesting), and you don't hear a whole outcry about how he ruins the show with no character growth or cool lines.
> 
> ...



that blue guy on the right is fucking not cool at all.. was that pic taken at a na'vi convention ? 



Kittan said:


> Was I seriously the only one who thought the finale sucked?
> 
> It was pretty much, "Oh shit, we're at the end already, we gotta wrap everything up!".



I think you suck.. suck my dick 

____________
I was kinda pissed that it just ended so abruptly.. you prolly hated on it because you dont give a darn about tara.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 12, 2011)

pfft said:


> that blue guy on the right is fucking not cool at all.. was that pic taken at a na'vi convention ?



Your mom's not cool.  She didn't teach you directions...or attention to detail.  No worries, you're not the only one with that shortcoming >_>.


----------



## pfft (Sep 12, 2011)

are you trying to tell me that the blue dude is a chick? because I am pretty sure its fucking this bitch with blue shooped over it.


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 12, 2011)

ok, the season finale for me wwaaasss... bitter sweet. like OMG!! jesus is dead! isn't that like the WORST THING!! i had some tears in my eyes when lafayette was crying and they had the moment together. :'( i am gonna miss that guy.. (still not sure who would be top!! lol) jason finally told hoyt. i was actually expecting those punches! "you wanna know how i fucked her?!" lol, of course not douche! (although that was what i thought myself too, lol). i am kinda liking that jessica is being jason's booty call.. or is the other way around? cannot wait to see how that develops.  and the guy who was against vampires at the end, i wanna see that too.

i kinda was hating marnie cause he killed jesus.. but i am hoping that she goes in the next life ok. i love whole protection circle and chanting of the spirits of the dead thing! witches are my most favourite supernaturals of all of them. idk.. they just seem... the most powerful to me. and what was that about with terry?! his wife should watch out for him? something is gonna happen along that line!  although.. i like terry. i dont wanna see him of all people become something bad the next season.  and poor pam.  lol @ "fairy pussy!" 

and tara dying! sookie is gonna feel terrrible. her bestest friend died.  btw, i agree with nightmare on the reasons for hating terra. i dont agree with them. i just dont really see the good enough reasons why! i just dont get it! and the next thing too is sookie! i dont hate her. i cant really understand why people hate her. and i kinda saw the break-up with the 2 guys going in that direction. i was like i bet she gon' break up with the two of them. low and behold she did. cant believe she killed debby! (i think i maybe would have (). i was rooting for her to get better too. 

i was gonna get into this whole thing with you guys about the hatred of sookie and especially tara but i will do it in the next post. i never really saw jessica as really like a hottie before but in this episode.. she kinda amazed me.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 12, 2011)

pfft said:


> are you trying to tell me that the blue dude is a chick? because I am pretty sure its fucking this bitch with blue shooped over it.



Oh, what a nice pic of your mom!  I'm sure you look juuuust like her, even down to not having a penis.


----------



## pfft (Sep 12, 2011)

lol I was glad that jesus is dead.. he was getting on my motherfucking nerves with his witchshit anyways..


----------



## pfft (Sep 12, 2011)

nightmistress said:


> Oh, what a nice pic of your mom!  I'm sure you look juuuust like her, even down to not having a penis.



are you trying to tell me you are a guy? because asians aren't technically guys or girls.. just one big omnisexual race of people with no tits or ass..


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 12, 2011)

Is Pam still going to be rotting and need those injections, even with Marnie dead?



tsunadefan said:


> and what was that about with terry?! his wife should watch out for him? something is gonna happen along that line!  although.. i like terry. i dont wanna see him of all people become something bad the next season.  and poor pam.  lol @ "fairy pussy!"



I don't want Terry to become too bad either. I like his character, but I guess we'll see.  I guess when he was talking to Andy about when he went crazy was a hint that things were going to come back to haunt him.  

I'm just wondering how harmful Scott Foley can be.  The last show I watched him on was Felicity. I forget, was he in one of the Scream movies as a killer?


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 12, 2011)

pfft said:


> lol I was glad that jesus is dead.. he was getting on my motherfucking nerves with his witchshit anyways..



what?! that is kind of a terrible thing to say.. i am beginning to wonder if your trolling?



nightmistress said:


> Is Pam still going to be rotting and need those injections, even with Marnie dead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am wondering about pam myself. that would be awful! and i have no clue about.. scott?? being in a scary movie.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 12, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> i am wondering about pam myself. that would be awful! and i have no clue about.. scott?? being in a scary movie.



For a second, I thought you specifically wrote "Scary Movie" which was a spoof franchise of the Scream movies . 



pfft said:


> are you trying to tell me you are a guy? because asians aren't technically guys or girls.. just one big omnisexual race of people with no *tits or ass*..



 I plead the 5th , but  Manu and the dudes buying us drinks (me and my "partner"), interviewing us, and snapping thousands of pics surely knew...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

The finale was crap compared to what the preview promised. seemed like the writers were desperate to start new plots for next year rather than properly tie this one up. And didn't Tara just injure herself? I don't know why she was even in this series when her story pretty much ended in the last one. This season was abit of a mess with it not really coming together but still it wasn't a huge dip in quality. And seriously who the fuck cares about Sucky and her love triangle? Pam had it right, what a fucking stupid name.

Also I expect outrage over two violent Gay deaths.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 12, 2011)

pfft said:


> I think you suck.. suck my dick
> 
> ____________
> I was kinda pissed that it just ended so abruptly.. you prolly hated on it because you dont give a darn about tara.



Tara is a useless character, which is why they tried to make her interesting by being an mma fighter and becoming a lesbian...


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The finale was crap compared to what the preview promised. seemed like the writers were desperate to start new plots for next year rather than properly tie this one up. And didn't Tara just injure herself? I don't know why she was even in this series when her story pretty much ended in the last one. This season was abit of a mess with it not really coming together but still it wasn't a huge dip in quality. And seriously who the fuck cares about Sucky and her love triangle? Pam had it right, what a fucking stupid name.
> 
> Also I expect outrage over two violent Gay deaths.


True Blood fans don't care about that. Eric killed a guy while having sex with him from behind.


----------



## pfft (Sep 13, 2011)

Kittan said:


> Tara is a useless character, which is why they tried to make her interesting by being an mma fighter and becoming a lesbian...



lol I totally knew she was going that route as soon as I seen the girl come out and smoke with her in ep1.. and thus it was uninteresting at that moment.. 

Idk there are alot of characters in the show and I totally find Tara sorta forgettable but funny. she makes me lulz.. cept when she pisses me off. 

jessica's halloween outfit was sexy as fuck.. I came so hard during that scene.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2011)

tara is the best character, fuck y'all


----------



## Grape (Sep 13, 2011)

nightmistress said:


> I plead the 5th , but  Manu and the dudes buying us drinks (me and my "partner"), interviewing us, and snapping thousands of pics surely knew...




I wouldn't worry too much. Pfft is a tool.



			
				Pfft's Blog said:
			
		

> There was a midnight breeze, The moon shown, clearly visible against the clouds.
> I'd come online for relaxation, and a little bit of browsing.
> One of my curtains was half open, the other was closed.
> The night was ominous and littered with stars.
> ...



"He certainly has a way of mashing words together and calling it poetry" 




NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> tara is the best character, fuck y'all



Don't worry, you still got Lafayette, this show ain't big enough for two black chicks.


----------



## pfft (Sep 13, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. Pfft is a tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol demoting lafayette's awesomeness to being a mere black chick.. you sir disgust me. 

you would probably call the marquis de sade nothing but a loon..  

having both your approval and disapproval of anything would be nothing, it would be pomp and cirumstance for the comatose.


----------



## Bart (Sep 13, 2011)

He's back! 

And it's possible that Steve let him out too ... :WOW


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

Tara is okay but the angry black woman routine got old ages ago.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 13, 2011)

The finale was enjoyable but could have been better.

First and foremost I have to say Jessica in the red riding hood outfit.....VERY hot, I mean holy fuck.

I'm really really bummed out that they killed Jesus just when he was starting to become a really interesting character.  I'm hoping Lafayette learns to control his abilities as a medium, him getting possessed over and over again seems like a good motivator for him to learn to control that shit.

I'm also a bit bummed it seems like Marnie gets to go to heaven even after all the evil things she's done.  She's directly responsible for the deaths of innocent people.  I was hoping to see her ass get dragged down to hell by shadow demons or something like at the end of Ghost.

Anyone else wondering how Marnie bound Eric and Bill and killed all Bill's guards?  She didn't have Antonia's necromancy anymore so the only real magic she had was Jesus's demon.  And if they demon is really that powerful why couldn't he use it to get out of that damned chair or force her spirit out?

Hoyt's ass kicking for Jason was certainly justified but I'm sad to see their friendship end like that.  Hoyt has never been anything but a good guy and he gets fucked at every turn.

I wonder who released Russell from his prison, my best guess is Nan's co-conspirators.  Speaking of Nan I cheered out loud when Bill staked her ass.

The vampire Newlin thing at the end seemed pretty tacked on.  I mean is he supposed to be a threat?  He can't come in to Jason's house without an invitation which is NEVER going to happen and he's much younger than vampires like Jessica and Bill who are on very good terms with Jason and wouldn't think twice about killing Newlin to protect him.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2011)

marnie deserved to go to heaven, for fighting the good fight


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 13, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> marnie deserved to go to heaven, for fighting the good fight



What good fight is that?  Betraying and killing innocent people who never harmed her and those who called her friend?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2011)

alot of the witches in her circle, like the one that got killed, were dumb kids playing in a game for grown ups, their death was their own fault.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

> Hoyt's ass kicking for Jason was certainly justified but I'm sad to see their friendship end like that. Hoyt has never been anything but a good guy and he gets fucked at every turn.



He's a cruel shit head.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> He's a cruel shit head.



Who is?  Hoyt?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 13, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The finale was enjoyable but could have been better.
> 
> First and foremost I have to say Jessica in the red riding hood outfit.....VERY hot, I mean holy fuck.
> 
> ...



It was rather annoying to see that happen off-screen, especially with all the useless interactions we had all over the place in this episode. Although I'm glad they are bringing Russel back.

Now I'm worried they will use some bullshit excuse to bring Tara back. Seems so setup for that, although a shotgun to the head should really make that impossible.

Anyway the whole stuff with the demon jesus had seems rather unclear, isn't ''it'' still in Lafayette... Strange they didn't elaborate on that. 

Andy Belflour went downhill for me this season, there wasn't really a lot of funny shit with him...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah I'm wondering if Lafayette will have to learn to use the demon since it now should be in him.  I can't imagine it followed Marnie into heaven.

They haven't really established a limit to how much physical damage vampire blood can heal so it is entirely possible Eric or Bill could save Tara if they got there soon enough.

I was half expecting Russell to show up and offering to save her if Sookie would invite him in since his blood is far more powerful than Eric or Bills and he would love to get his hands on Sookie for leverage to get Eric and Bill out or just to feed on her to occasionally day walk.

I'm ambivalent on them bringing Russel back since his story as a villain has already been told and I don't want it to become repetitive.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 13, 2011)

Lafayette definitely has the demon. They wouldnt kill off Jesus' character if he didnt.

Tara shouldnt be able to come back from that, her brains are leaking out of her skull by a shotty. She's done.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah, i also think she's done, they gave her such a heroic finish to signify that she won't be coming back.


----------



## Prowler (Sep 13, 2011)

great season finale 

that scene with Alcide raising Russell's silver chains with that backround creepy song, gave me the fucking chills. Great scene.  

Bill and Eric owning Nan and the gay stormtroopes was also fucking awesome

and dat Jessica, jesus fucking christ...


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 13, 2011)

Sucks for Kevin Alejandro. Why do they keep killing off his character 

Is Scott Foley's character from the books. If so, is he anything supernatural ? 



Bear Walken said:


> Too bad she had her arms covering it up a bit. Guess she has a no nude clause too.



Scratch that. We got some titties.  Damn she was hot last night.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 13, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. Pfft is a tool.



Oh, I wasn't at all. We were a hit.   

I just <3 my brunette beefcakes.  Is there anyone else remotely Team Alcide, at least in terms of the show?  I know things are diff in the books...though after the finale that leaves things open to fall in line.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *TVLINE | When did you first find out Tara was getting shot in the head?*
> 
> [Series creator] Alan Ball himself pulled me aside early on and told me that this was happening. And I was like, ?OK, that?s cool.? I know I?m coming back in some capacity, I just don?t know how I?m coming back. It?s scary as an actor to be in that position. Whatever they do, I think it?s the Golden Hour for Tara. But I don?t know how they?re going to revive me or if I?m dead. And that?s the big question: Can she be saved?
> 
> ...







:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2011)

pfft said:


> lol demoting lafayette's awesomeness to being a mere black chick.. you sir disgust me.
> 
> you would probably call the marquis de sade nothing but a loon..
> 
> having both your approval and disapproval of anything would be nothing, it would be pomp and cirumstance for the comatose.





You're about as deep as a kiddy pool.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome season cliff hanger. I dont want to wait till the next season.


----------



## pfft (Sep 14, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> You're about as deep as a kiddy pool.


shit just got cirus. 

--------------

who cares if jessica showed her tits or not ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).. she was still fucking hot and that scene she was naked.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 14, 2011)

Just bring back Godric.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 14, 2011)

He's dead, Jim. They bring him back frequently enough for someone who was supposed to have experienced the true death.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 14, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well damn. 

Hopefully if she does return its just a cameo like Grandma. Or giving words of wisdom like Harry in Dexter.


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2011)

Tara has no words of wisdom to offer. 

Except maybe "Don't be like me".


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm hoping she doesn't become Lafayette's dead little sidekick.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2011)

I didn't hate Tara too much this season


----------



## BVB (Sep 16, 2011)

I totally forgot about Russel and was like "wtf? " in that scene with alcide and the silverchains until I read some of your posts.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 20, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> yeah, i also think she's done, they gave her such a heroic finish to signify that she won't be coming back.


Just caught this
Dying to save a character like Sookie is not a great death. She could have done something really heroic like kill Debbie herself and then die in front of Sookie


----------



## damon1salvatore (Oct 15, 2011)

well I have watched few of the episodes of this tv series. This is really an interesting  tv series to watch.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EzcX-vCOFis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Russel Edgington?


----------



## Easley (Jan 30, 2012)

More Russell is always good, one of the best characters ever.

I can't believe that Chris Meloni will be playing a vampire. That might be a shock for people used to him in SVU.


----------



## Bart (Jan 30, 2012)

Russell being back is just amazing on an otherwordly scale :3

Good luck Bill and Eric; oh and Sookie too


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy shit, Russell really is coming back!


----------



## Kanali (Jan 30, 2012)

The last episode of season 4 wasn't indication enough that he was coming back? 

Im happy he's back, he was an amazing villain.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2s-L2q4sWdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 4, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

